# Hallan el cadáver de Esther López la chica desaparecida en Traspinedo hace 25 días.



## César Borgia (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## INE (5 Feb 2022)

¿Quién cojones es Esther López?


----------



## César Borgia (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Feb 2022)

Espero que los equipos de investigacion hallen al responsable, y no me refiero a la Guardia Civil, me refiero a los expertos de Ana Rosa y la Griso.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Feb 2022)

Hilo Oficial Doctor Papaya


https://twitter.com/DoctorPapaya33/with_replies https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsgnWJ7JNaXCkfP3dhmMRg/videos Para cuando le eliminen la cuenta, aunque no es sustancial, pero sí una de las mejores humoradas negras. No pasa nada por capturarlo, no,? Ahí vamos @calopez, publicidad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Drako (5 Feb 2022)

Al menos, de ser ella, la familia descansará. 

D.E.P


----------



## jotace (5 Feb 2022)

DEP.

Ahora nos echarán la culpa a todos los hombres en general y pedirán más leyes discriminatorias.


----------



## El gostoso (5 Feb 2022)

Que pesados, si se pierde un tío, ni una noticia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> Ahora nos echarán la culpa a todos los hombres en general y pedirán más leyes discriminatorias.



Podemos ya ha convocado un simposio vía videollamada de wasap, para ver qué tipo de rédito político pueden sacar de la muerte de esa mujer.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Feb 2022)

Que opinan todos los Betas que fueron rechazados por ella en favor de un frentemono negromoro?


----------



## César Borgia (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pdid (5 Feb 2022)

Este caso parece un mal viaje con las drogas igual que el chico de Badajoz. DEP


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



¡Anda que como le hagan la autopsia y resulte que ha muerto de repentinitis!, ¡menudo chasco para los mass mierdas!. No me extrañaría que incluso se falsifique la autopsia para poder colgarle el mochuelo a algún desgraciado.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Feb 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Al menos, de ser ella, la familia descansará.
> 
> D.E.P



Descansar lo que se dice descansar va a ser que no pero sí podrá ayudar un poco en lo que todavía les espera, primero que pillen a ese o esos hijos de puta


----------



## César Borgia (5 Feb 2022)

Están en campaña electoral en CyL, las detenciones y resto de acciones pueden ser un circo de cuidado , incluso falsas detenciones porque cuadran al ideario político de turno para luego quedar en nada.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Feb 2022)

Tinder o Badoo.

En cualquier caso, y si se descubre al o a los culpables, que apaguen unas horas el Estado de Derecho, que para lo que quieren, lo desconectan.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (5 Feb 2022)

Descanse en Paz.
Ya está en la Luz.


----------



## EL FARAON (5 Feb 2022)

Estad preparados para ver y oír reportajes, noticias y debates contra los hombres blancos y heteros durante unos cuantos días, la cajera debe estar preparando un arsenal de discursos contra los hombres y pedirá que se apruebe alguna ley que obligue a cortar el pene a los hombres o alguna cosa parecida.


----------



## pepetemete (5 Feb 2022)

hay que eliminar a los tíos, problema resuelto


----------



## CocoVin (5 Feb 2022)

Ahora a hacer más sangre..

La familia solo quiere descansar en paz y no ver como la gusana o la que han puesto por paca rosa hagan más sangre.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (5 Feb 2022)

No interesa cogerlos

Estarán en Marsella de vacaciones con familiares y volverán a España cuando escampe. Y a abrir en canal a otra chica, si eres amego gratis total


----------



## Amraslazar (5 Feb 2022)

Asesinato perpetrado por la izquierda para movilizar a las charos de cara a las elecciones de CyL.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 Feb 2022)

Asesinatos ha habido desde que el ser humano existe. La cuestión es resolverlos pronto y juzgar el responsable para castigarlo. No haría falta nada más. Pero AQUÍ DE LO QUE SE TRATA ES DE JODER A LOS HOMBRES. Yo ya me di cuenta a tiempo y por eso me gasto un dineral anual en prostitución, porque acuerdo libremente con otra persona tener sexo y punto. NO QUIERO SABER NADA NADA NADA DE LAS MUJERES HEZPAÑORAS, todas han sido zombificadas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Feb 2022)

Lo que no me cuadra es que el sitio donde la tiraron es de arena y se escarba muy fácilmente, solo con las manos en un par de horas se podría hacer un hoyo para que no la encontrarán, con una pala en 15 minutos.
No hay que picar , lo sé porque estuve sembrado pinos en un pueblo de la zona.

Si la tiraron ahí es porque querían que la encontraran



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Feb 2022)

¿Algún pucel-ano por el foro que nos cuente los chismes y la verdad del tema que no saldrá en los mass mierdas?
He oído de todo, que era una drogas, que si el novio, que sí el loco del pueblo...


----------



## Julc (5 Feb 2022)

Se nota que se acerca el 8M.


----------



## perrosno (5 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> ¿Algún pucel-ano por el foro que nos cuente los chismes y la verdad del tema que no saldrá en los mass mierdas?
> He oído de todo, que era una drogas, que si el novio, que sí el loco del pueblo...



La chica tiene buena pinta en las fotos, pero si iba con determinada gente rara, no se, algo se escapa.
Gente de la zona, queremos de saber........


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Feb 2022)

Otra vez los judeomasones . O un moronegro. O.................bueno, quizas algun machirulo patriarcalista


----------



## Urquattro (5 Feb 2022)

En esa zona no hicieron ninguna batida en el mes que lleva desaparecida?

Suena a que la han dejado esta noche ahí...


----------



## MaGiVer (5 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> ¿Algún pucel-ano por el foro que nos cuente los chismes y la verdad del tema que no saldrá en los mass mierdas?
> He oído de todo, que era una drogas, que si el novio, que sí el loco del pueblo...



Según las Charos del curro, se metía hasta el polvo de los rodapiés, y era cuestión de tiempo que terminase mal. Que seguramente a algún malote de los que frecuentaba se le fuese la mano después del tercer aviso.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2022)

Urquattro dijo:


> En esa zona no hicieron ninguna batida en el mes que lleva desaparecida?
> 
> Suena a que la han dejado esta noche ahí...



Dicen que sí, que ya pasaron por ahí, que no vieron nada, y que el cadáver ha sido puesto en la esa cuneta en las últimas horas.
La trama se complica.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dadaista (5 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Anda que como le hagan la autopsia y resulte que ha muerto de repentinitis!, ¡menudo chasco para los mass mierdas!. No me extrañaría que incluso se falsifique la autopsia para poder colgarle el mochuelo a algún desgraciado.



Bueno que en España se ha hecho cada autopsia que como si llaman a un adivino


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

Pues es muy raro si alguien ha dejado el cuerpo ahí o no han buscado bien los otros días o yo que se de los sospechosos si alguien deja el cuerpo creo que la guardia civil los sigue como el niño Gabriel además con toda la guardia civil ahí quien iba a dejar el cuerpo ahí es muy raro todo espero que se resuelva

A la asesina del niño Gabriel la pillaron cuando está fue a por el cuerpo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Pues es muy raro si alguien ha dejado el cuerpo ahí o no han buscado bien los otros días o yo que se de los sospechosos si alguien deja el cuerpo creo que la guardia civil los sigue como el niño Gabriel además con toda la guardia civil ahí quien iba a dejar el cuerpo ahí es muy raro todo espero que se resuelva
> 
> A la asesina del niño Gabriel la pillaron cuando está fue a por el cuerpo



En este caso me temo que la policía no se está entrando de nada.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## greg_house (5 Feb 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Estad preparados para ver y oír reportajes, noticias y debates contra los hombres blancos y heteros durante unos cuantos días, la cajera debe estar preparando un arsenal de discursos contra los hombres y pedirá que se apruebe alguna ley que obligue a cortar el pene a los hombres o alguna cosa parecida.



Recordad que ahora los tíos blancos de 1,60 son culpables casi de facto


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (5 Feb 2022)

No, esos son ingenieros que pagan la paguita extra a los langostos.


----------



## Tejota (5 Feb 2022)

Como el resultado de la autopsia sea: muerte natural, el caso se silenciara por la via rapida y sin explicaciones.

Y si la familia insiste en una segunda autopsia independiente se untara adecuadamente a la familia para que no haya mas autopsias y se incinere el cuerpo sin mas dilacion.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 Feb 2022)

Dep. Otra familia destrozada, posiblemente por malas decisiones.


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Feb 2022)

El término "La carrascosa" es el mismo apellido del director de operaciones de la guardia civil en el caso Alcasser y Olot.

Sin duda, que apareciera en ese lugar es un mensaje dejado.









Unidad Central Operativa (U.C.O.)


Durante el mes de diciembre, los padres de las niñas mantienen reuniones políticas de alto nivel. El día 2 viajan a Madrid para entrevistarse con José Luis Corcuera, ministro del Interior, que mues…




elcrimendealcasser.wordpress.com





*Antonio Carrascosa Carrascosa.*


----------



## Chispeante (5 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> Ahora nos echarán la culpa a todos los hombres en general y pedirán más leyes discriminatorias.



Eso he pensado yo, pero al final da igual si es por asesinato como este o por llamar gorda a una mujer pasada de kilos...todo es terrorismo machista. Cualquier excusa les vale para humillarnos.

De todas formas que la pobre víctima descanse en paz, que el responsable pague y que la familia encuentre fuerzas para seguir adelante.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Feb 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que opinan todos los Betas que fueron rechazados por ella en favor de un frentemono negromoro?



Vivimos muy tranquilos siguiendo nuestro propio camino sin tener que aguntar neuras de pedorras paticortas y sin miedo a perderlo todo por una denuncia falsa. Además follamos cuando queremos a auténticas diosas por un precio razonable. Y nos sobra tiempo y dinero para dedicarlo a nuestro crecimiento físico y espiritual.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Feb 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Como el resultado de la autopsia sea: muerte natural, el caso se silenciara por la via rapida y sin explicaciones.
> 
> Y si la familia insiste en una segunda autopsia independiente se untara adecuadamente a la familia para que no haya mas autopsias y se incinere el cuerpo sin mas dilacion.



pues a ver como venden lo de muerte natural y a la vez aparecer derrepente en un sembrao en el que antes no estaba. No lo tienen tan fácil.


----------



## Murray's (5 Feb 2022)

Pero fué asesinada? Ya se sabe?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Feb 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Descanse en Paz.
> Ya está en la Luz.



Repartes bendiciones y dones que a ti no te corresponden. Te abrogas el papel de Dios. Solo Dios juzga. Solo dios da la paz. Menos beateria barata.


----------



## Murray's (5 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Dicen que sí, que ya pasaron por ahí, que no vieron nada, y que el cadáver ha sido puesto en la esa cuneta en las últimas horas.
> La trama se complica.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk




Poder puedieron pasar y no verlo.


----------



## Murray's (5 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Recordad que ahora los tíos blancos de 1,60 son culpables casi de facto




Pero porqué? La mató algún hombre?
Qué pruebas hay?


----------



## Murray's (5 Feb 2022)

Seguramente pero nadie se enterará porque no lo van a decir ya que los malhechores no son blancos.


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

Hace un mes apareció el cadáver de Iván Díaz y no se sabe nada el coche tuvo un accidente y el cadáver aparece a 9 km campo a través una cosa rarísima según las noticias y también en Castilla leon


----------



## MrDanger (5 Feb 2022)

Fueron cientos de personas haciendo batidas por la zona y ahora aparece ahí tirada, sin enterrar ni nada. Raro raro.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Poder puedieron pasar y no verlo.



Es bastante inverosímil que nadie viera el cadáver si estuvo allí todo ese tiempo. Es en todo el cogollo de la zona de búsqueda, en una cuneta de un polígono (aunque a medio hacer alguna empresa sí funciona), con vegetación baja (estilo era pelada, no matorrales).


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

Y lo de Iván Díaz que no decaiga el caso parece que todo se ha callado porque era hombre el coche y el cadáver aparecen a nueve km de distancia


----------



## Murray's (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Que desperdicio de vida, era muy guapa!

Luego hablan de los fracasábados, ninis, betas, doriteros del foro que que vida llevan de mierda, si si...pero joder están vivos!!


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

Los amigos de Iván Díaz: “Pedimos justicia. Él no llegó por sí mismo andando hasta allí”


El hermetismo en la investigación y las incógnitas sobre lo sucedido siguen rodeando al caso de Iván Díaz Bustillo. En su pueblo, Paradinas de San Jua...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es





Este caso se ha callado y es muy raro tambien


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Feb 2022)

Esta es la que se fue al bar a ver un partido de futbol, de vez en cuando desaparecía de casa 3-4 días y ese día a las 3 a.m todavía quería seguir la juerga, no?

DEP


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Poder puedieron pasar y no verlo.



¿con perros que huelen cadaveres a km?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El término "La carrascosa" es el mismo apellido del director de operaciones de la guardia civil en el caso Alcasser y Olot.
> 
> Sin duda, que apareciera en ese lugar es un mensaje dejado.
> 
> ...



Llevo años temiendo que tengáis razón, por todo lo que implica.


----------



## Drogoprofe (5 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Recordad que ahora los tíos blancos de 1,60 son culpables casi de facto



Lo dices por lo del rey del cachopo?


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Llevo años temiendo que tengáis razón, por todo lo que implica.



A esta chica la secuestraron y la mataron en otro lugar. Ayer por la noche la entregaron muerta en un paraje con el mismo nombre que Antonio Carrascosa. En fin...


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A esta chica la secuestraron y la mataron en otro lugar. Ayer por la noche la entregaron muerta en un paraje con el mismo nombre que Antonio Carrascosa. En fin...



Y el caso de Iván Díaz de hace a 1 mes en Castilla y León también un camarero de 19 años sale de currar y hasta unos días aparece el coche por un lado y el cadáver a 9 km enlas vías del tren una zona de difícil acceso según las noticias campo a través


----------



## gabrielo (5 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> Ahora nos echarán la culpa a todos los hombres en general y pedirán más leyes discriminatorias.



estamos como los judíos en la Alemania nazi en 1938 de ahí hasta que tocaron el exterminio paso poco mas de 3 años


----------



## Drogoprofe (5 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Y el caso de Iván Díaz de hace a 1 mes en Castilla y León también un camarero de 19 años sale de currar y hasta unos días aparece el coche por un lado y el cadáver a 9 km enlas vías del tren una zona de difícil acceso según las noticias campo a través



El problema de estos sitios sin tantas cámaras de seguridad como en la Ciudad y altas horas nocturnas, que la policía sin testigos tiene bastantes problemas


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A esta chica la secuestraron y la mataron en otro lugar. Ayer por la noche la entregaron muerta en un paraje con el mismo nombre que Antonio Carrascosa. En fin...



el asesino se ha apiadado de sus padres, podria haberla enterrado a km y no la encuentra nadie. Quizas les conozca.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que desperdicio de vida, era muy guapa!
> 
> Luego hablan de los fracasábados, ninis, betas, doriteros del foro que que vida llevan de mierda, si si...pero joder están vivos!!



Estos sucesos son una cura de humildad y nos hace ver lo afortunados que somos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A esta chica la secuestraron y la mataron en otro lugar. Ayer por la noche la entregaron muerta en un paraje con el mismo nombre que Antonio Carrascosa. En fin...



Para hacer honor a la verdad , en casi todos los pueblos hay un paraje con ese topónimo, sitio de carrascas, muy rebuscado lo veo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gift (5 Feb 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Bueno que en España se ha hecho cada autopsia que como si llaman a un adivino



Pues tiene Vd. bastante razón.
Hay dos casos sobradamente conocidos y los autores de los respectivos desaguisados eligieron a España precisamente por el dudoso prestigio de sus patólogos y forenses, así como por la formalidad y rigor de ciertos jueces: el primero, la Operación "Mincemeat", durante la II GM (está en Google, así que me excuso de dar más detalles)
El segundo caso, la muerte en extrañas circunstancias de Robert Maxwell en aguas de Gran Canaria -crimen supuestamente cometido por el Mossad- y realizado precisamente allí para que se ocuparan de la instrucción del caso (y de la cagada) las autoridades españolas. Está prolijamente detallado en el libro "El espía del Mossad", de G. Thomas y M. Dillon.


----------



## Drogoprofe (5 Feb 2022)

Gift dijo:


> Pues tiene Vd. bastante razón.
> Hay dos casos sobradamente conocidos y los autores de los respectivos desaguisados eligieron a España precisamente por el dudoso prestigio de sus patólogos y forenses, así como por la formalidad y rigor de ciertos jueces: el primero, la Operación "Mincemeat", durante la Ii GM (está en Google, así que me excuso de dar más detalles.
> El segundo caso, la muerte en extrañas circunstancias de Robert Maxwell en aguas de Gran Canaria -crimen supuestamente cometido por el Mossad- y realizado precisamente allí para que se ocuparan de la instrucción del caso (y de la cagada) las autoridades españolas. Está prolijamente detalado en el libro "El espía del Mossad", de G. Thomas y M. Dillon.



Ya nadie se acuerda de José Bretón?


----------



## chainsaw man (5 Feb 2022)

El cuerpo lo han puesto ahi, asi que dudo mucho que sea repentinitis....

Ahora me imagino que rastrearan los moviles que han estado en esa zona en las ultimas 24 horas, y si lo han dejado con un coche de los nuevos, que sepan que los coches de ahora nuevos por normativa europea llevan un sistema de gps con una sim para en caso de accidentes ser capaces de localizarlo rapidamente, con dicho sistema tambien pueden rastrear por donde ha estado el coche, asi que otro sitio por donde buscar quien a dejado el cuerpo ahi...


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 Feb 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> El cuerpo lo han puesto ahi, asi que dudo mucho que sea repentinitis....
> 
> Ahora me imagino que rastrearan los moviles que han estado en esa zona en las ultimas 24 horas, y si lo han dejado con un coche de los nuevos, que sepan que los coches de ahora nuevos por normativa europea llevan un sistema de gps con una sim para en caso de accidentes ser capaces de localizarlo rapidamente, con dicho sistema tambien pueden rastrear por donde ha estado el coche, asi que otro sitio por donde buscar quien a dejado el cuerpo ahi...



A mí me da que no la han buscado bien, eso de que hayan ido ahora a dejar el cuerpo me parece demasiado peliculero.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (5 Feb 2022)

Espero que den con la culpable


----------



## propellerman (5 Feb 2022)

Está claro por donde va a llevarse el asunto debido a cuestiones políticas e ideológicas, pero en potencia al menos pueden haber pasado muchas cosas, desde que el autor sea un maníaco o un ex despechado a que haya sido un ajuste de cuentas o que le buscó las vueltas a la persona equivocada y le dieron pasaporte para el otro barrio; todo es pura especulación


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ya nadie se acuerda de José Bretón?



_
"A una forense escandaliza una montaña de ceniza que quizá sea de un ratón, pero hay uñas y unos piños y el ADN de unos niños, es que Pepe es juguetón..."

_


----------



## supercuernos (5 Feb 2022)

El asesino es un hombre casado , con una furgoneta o pequeño camion y vive cerca de la zona.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Feb 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> El asesino es un hombre casado , con una furgoneta o pequeño camion y vive cerca de la zona.



Y añado, adicto a la cocaina. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## INE (5 Feb 2022)

Su arresto es inminente.


----------



## NIKK (5 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Su arresto es inminente.



Cuentanos más .


----------



## INE (5 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Cuentanos más .



Me lo ha dicho Ferreras.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Feb 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> El asesino es un hombre casado , con una furgoneta o pequeño camion y vive cerca de la zona.



casado por qué?


----------



## djvan (5 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Llevo años temiendo que tengáis razón, por todo lo que implica.



a que os referís?


----------



## djvan (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A esta chica la secuestraron y la mataron en otro lugar. Ayer por la noche la entregaron muerta en un paraje con el mismo nombre que Antonio Carrascosa. En fin...



que queréis decir?? Explícate..


----------



## César Borgia (5 Feb 2022)

Ya está confirmado por autopsia que es ella, pero no dicen si es muerte violenta , natural o sobredosis......




El cadáver localizado este sábado por la mañana en Traspinedo (Valladolid) pertenece a Esther López, de 35 años, desaparecida desde el 12 de enero, según han confirmado fuentes de la subdelegación del Gobierno. La mujer fue vista por última vez en la madrugada de ese miércoles cuando dos amigos aseguraron que se bajó del coche en el que iban junto a una carretera de acceso a esta pequeña localidad vallisoletana. Fuentes de la investigación aseguran que un familiar de la desaparecida había acudido esta mañana a donde han encontrado el cadáver y ha reconocido que el cuerpo correspondía a Esther López. Horas más tarde, el juez lo ha confirmado: las huellas dactilares están intactas y coinciden, según fuentes de la subdelegación del Gobierno.

Una de las principales hipótesis que manejan los investigadores es que el cuerpo haya sido trasladado recientemente hasta el punto donde se ha encontrado, ya que es una zona que había sido peinada antes y de buena visibilidad, junto a una señal de tráfico y en la cuneta de una carretera. Fuentes cercanas a la investigación señalan que quien haya dejado el cuerpo allí quería que se encontrara. Las pesquisas están centradas en tres personas del entorno.


Las primeras indagaciones habían puesto el foco en un hombre que fue detenido pero que quedó en libertad al no quedar demostrada su vinculación con el caso. Se le conoce como Ramón _El Manitas,_ conocido de la desaparecida y que pasó seis días detenido antes de quedar en libertad condicional. La Guardia Civil también había puesto el foco en uno de los amigos de la desaparecida, aunque sin llegar a arrestarlo. Se trata de Carlos L.G., apodado _El Carolo,_ investigado desde la semana pasada y que estuvo con ella esa noche que se analiza al milímetro. Los terrenos donde han hallado el cadáver se encuentran lejos de esa zona y esa vivienda inicialmente rastreadas.

Según fuentes de la Guardia Civil, en las últimas fechas se avanzó en el rastreo de la señal del teléfono móvil de la mujer, que en un principio apuntaba cerca de la vivienda del hombre detenido y puesto después en libertad. Sin embargo, los investigadores encontraron en las últimas horas una señal de otro repetidor que sitúa el teléfono de Esther López en la otra parte del pueblo. Los agentes han acordonado el acceso a la localidad a primera hora de la mañana y poco después han anunciado el hallazgo del cadáver.

Esther López llevaba desaparecida desde el 12 de enero, pero el padre no denunció su desaparición hasta cinco días después porque no era la primera vez que la mujer desaparecía de su domicilio durante unos días y volvía a aparecer más tarde. Según fuentes del instituto armado, la demora en la denuncia fue una de las trabas más importantes a las que se enfrentó la investigación para lograr avances con el caso.

Para este fin de semana no había programadas batidas de los vecinos con Protección Civil y Guardia Civil para tratar de encontrar a Esther López, pero durante los últimos fines de semana se realizaron varias búsquedas de este tipo.


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> que queréis decir?? Explícate..



Antonio Carrascosa fue el responsable de la investigación del crimen de Alcasser. El mando de la UCO. Es un mensaje que han lanzado quienes la han secuestrado.


----------



## menudofacha (5 Feb 2022)

Mi opinión: una sobredosis.

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ya está confirmado por autopsia que es ella, pero no dicen si es muerte violenta , natural o sobredosis......



Morir de sobredisis de cocaina con lo que tienes que rular por un pueblo de mierda de Valladolid tiene que ser dificilisimo y más si las compis del curro decían que estaba más que acostumbrada

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que es todo muy raro si es verdad que la han puesto ahi han tenido mucho valor con toda la guardia civil que debe haber alli ni la han ocultado para que el vecino la viera no se que mensaje querian dar pero es muy raro 24 dias desaparecida.

Es como la muerte de Ivan diaz hace un mes alguien se cree que un tio despues de accidentarse que no lo se va a recorrer 9 o mas km y aparece en las vias del tren despues de varios dias de buscarlo pues no se sabe nada aun de esto.
Solo lo del jefe que lo vio bien esa noche.

Este caso es lo mismo de preocupante pero como es hombre todo el mundo a callar y no se sabe nada


----------



## McMurphy (5 Feb 2022)

D.E.P.

Y anda, dejad de decir burradas, que la han asesinado miserablemente. Espero que pillen al que lo hizo y se lo hagan pagar.


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Feb 2022)

P'a flipar... Tweet del doctor Papaya en octubre de 2020...


----------



## César Borgia (5 Feb 2022)

Que raro que esta no hable de asesinato machista...


----------



## SOY (5 Feb 2022)

Su cuerpo ha aparecido 3 semanas y 3 días después de su desaparición, en el 36º día del año.









Date Calculator: Add to or Subtract From a Date – Results


Results of date calculator - which will allow you to add or subtract days, hours and minutes from a date.




www.timeanddate.com




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SOY (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> P'a flipar... Tweet del doctor Papaya en octubre de 2020...



¿Hay pruebas de que ese tweet existió realmente?. El vídeo lo han publicado hoy. Es posible que el tweet sea un montaje.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Feb 2022)

SOY dijo:


> ¿Hay pruebas de que ese tweet existió realmente?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ni idea.


----------



## Blackmoon (5 Feb 2022)

DEP


----------



## DIGITVS (5 Feb 2022)

Tremenda chapuza del mejón cuerpo de seguridac del hestado. Desde el primer día hasta el último.
Ahora nos quieren hacer creer que hace media hora han dejado allí el cuerpo jajajja.


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Feb 2022)

35 años la finada, viviendo en un pueblo de Castilla y en vez de estar dedicada a esa edad a criar a sus tres hijos en el pueblo seguia de reina de la fiesta en la aldea y parece que se esnifaba hasta las lineas de la comarcal....final imprevisible claro.


----------



## B. Golani (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



PUTOS MENAS


----------



## Viviendo Digno (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Que raro que esta o hable de asesinato machista...



La cajera del Saturn tiene info que ya nos gustaría a nosotros


----------



## terro6666 (5 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra es que el sitio donde la tiraron es de arena y se escarba muy fácilmente, solo con las manos en un par de horas se podría hacer un hoyo para que no la encontrarán, con una pala en 15 minutos.
> No hay que picar , lo sé porque estuve sembrado pinos en un pueblo de la zona.
> 
> Si la tiraron ahí es porque querían que la encontraran
> ...



Es que dicen que ahí ya miraron y que no había nada, se habla de posible movimiento del cadáver hace pocos días.


----------



## djvan (5 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Antonio Carrascosa fue el responsable de la investigación del crimen de Alcasser. El mando de la UCO. Es un mensaje que han lanzado quienes la han secuestrado.



un mensaje a un tío que llevo un crimen hace 30 años?

con que fin?


----------



## Wein (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Primero era el malote ese por ser malote y ahora si uno no coge el telefono porque está durmiendo la mona.


----------



## Black Jack (5 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Morir de sobredisis de cocaina con lo que tienes que rular por un pueblo de mierda de Valladolid tiene que ser dificilisimo y más si las compis del curro decían que estaba más que acostumbrada
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Los acostumbrados suelen ser los que caen, como ya no les afecta tanto se meten demasiado y un día les sienta mal y pum.


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 Feb 2022)

O la investigación ha sido una chapuza o alguien se está recreando...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Feb 2022)

El asesino es de la zona...


----------



## zapatitos (5 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones es Esther López?




Idem, no sigo a los medios de desinformación y propaganda oficial para las masas así que ni puta idea de todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Feb 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Los acostumbrados suelen ser los que caen, como ya no les afecta tanto se meten demasiado y un día les sienta mal y pum.



Dime uno , carmina ordonez murio por sobredisis de tranquimazim.
créeme, el 90% de los famosos se ponen y me estoy quedando corto

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (5 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> ¿Algún pucel-ano por el foro que nos cuente los chismes y la verdad del tema que no saldrá en los mass mierdas?
> He oído de todo, que era una drogas, que si el novio, que sí el loco del pueblo...





perrosno dijo:


> La chica tiene buena pinta en las fotos, pero si iba con determinada gente rara, no se, algo se escapa.
> Gente de la zona, queremos de saber........



@Javiser , te llaman.


----------



## Javiser (5 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> @Javiser , te llaman.



Yo ya he contado todo lo que se. Que vivo a 400 kms de allí


----------



## Concursante (5 Feb 2022)

DEP y que Dios la guarde en su Gloria.


----------



## Orgelmeister (5 Feb 2022)

A mi si no envuelven el cadáver en alfombras que cambian de color ya no me impresiona.

Y hablando en serio. Una pena. Otra más.Espero que pillen al responsable auténtico, si lo hay.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (5 Feb 2022)

Como cuantas medias verdades constantemente,cuando hay una mujer de por medio en estas historias turbias es imposible hacerse una idea de que coño ha pasado.
La pusieron de niña modélica desde el 1 día, que era imposible que se hubiera ido voluntariamente porque era muy responsable y bla,bla,bla,bla
Buena la realidad es que se fue con 2-3 "delincuentes" a las 2 de la mañana a un pinar a que? Follar y ponerse fina de farlopa y lo de siempre paso algo y se torció el tema y la Chavala acaba muerta....como en este puto pais se política todo da ASCO.


----------



## parserito (5 Feb 2022)

Ya veo que, de las 15.000 denuncias por desaparicion anuales, esta es la que han escogido este año para darnos la murga 24/7, por qué será?


----------



## Albertojosua (5 Feb 2022)

Presuntamente, tendra el coño mas dilatado que una de las de alkaserser.


----------



## bulbullia (5 Feb 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> O la investigación ha sido una chapuza o alguien se está recreando...



Tanto si lleva ahí casi un mes tirada (haya sido o no muerte violenta o accidental encubierta) como si la han colocado después es una chapuza, o porque no han hecho bien las batidas o porque no están vigilando a quien deben.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (5 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Que pesados, si se pierde un tío, ni una noticia



Eso no es cierto, que mala memoria tenéis algunos cuando os conviene, en diciembre en mi ciudad desapareció un chico y hasta que no encontraron el cadáver salió en las noticias que lo buscaban.


----------



## Libistros (5 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Buena la realidad es que se fue con 2-3 "delincuentes" a las 2 de la mañana a un pinar a que? Follar y ponerse fina de farlopa y lo de siempre paso algo y se torció el tema y la Chavala acaba muerta....como en este puto pais se política todo da ASCO.



¡AMÉN! La fiesta, a veces, sale cara. No sé por qué tendríamos que tener empatía con alguien así que se ha buscado su propio destino.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Están en campaña electoral en CyL, las detenciones y resto de acciones pueden ser un circo de cuidado , incluso falsas detenciones porque cuadran al ideario político de turno para luego quedar en nada.



Si viviera en esa zona y fuera un hombre blanco hetereo autóctono,no saldria de casa por si me cojen como cabeza de turco y me como unos meses de talego.
A un tipo que conozco esta en la carcel porque una tia borracha le comio el culo.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Feb 2022)

Hallada vestida y con su movil.

Vacunarse con arn de spike y consumir coca no es bueno para el corazón.


----------



## El gostoso (5 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Hallada vestida y con su movil.
> 
> Vacunarse con arn de spike y consumir coca no es bueno para el corazón.



La policía paco no ha sido capaz de rastrearla con el enroutador a antena más cercana??? Joder jajajajaajajjs ME SIENTO SEGUROOOO


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Feb 2022)

A mi me huele a CHARO empoderada que le vaciló a la persona equivocada. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (5 Feb 2022)

Qué dice Papaya?


----------



## daesrd (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Y que ha sido un asesinato o repentinitis??


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Feb 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Presuntamente, tendra el coño mas dilatado que una de las de alkaserser.



¿Como tu madre o más?.


----------



## dac1 (5 Feb 2022)

Me la suda totalmente


----------



## dac1 (5 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Asesinatos ha habido desde que el ser humano existe. La cuestión es resolverlos pronto y juzgar el responsable para castigarlo. No haría falta nada más. Pero AQUÍ DE LO QUE SE TRATA ES DE JODER A LOS HOMBRES. Yo ya me di cuenta a tiempo y por eso me gasto un dineral anual en prostitución, porque acuerdo libremente con otra persona tener sexo y punto. NO QUIERO SABER NADA NADA NADA DE LAS MUJERES HEZPAÑORAS, todas han sido zombificadas.



Ni tu ni muchossss


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Feb 2022)

Esther López: Hallan el cadáver de la desaparecida de Valladolid en una zona ya rastreada de Traspinedo


La Guardia Civil ha localizado el cadáver de una mujer en una finca de Traspinedo. Todo apunta a que podría tratarse de Esther López.




okdiario.com





"Según Óscar, cuando salieron del bar ‘El Castillo’ sobre las 02:30 de la madrugada, no fueron directamente en su coche con Esther a ‘La Maña’ a dejar a Carlos, el otro amigo, sino que todos fueron en ese coche a un paraje conocido como *Las Bodegas*. El sitio sorprende porque es un lugar donde las familias se reúnen a modo de merendero, pero sobre todo en verano y en horarios diurnos, de ninguna manera a altas horas de la madrugada de un día entre semana del mes de enero".



Se irían a meter unas chenclas.


----------



## lefebre (5 Feb 2022)

bulbullia dijo:


> Tanto si lleva ahí casi un mes tirada (haya sido o no muerte violenta o accidental encubierta) como si la han colocado después es una chapuza, o porque no han hecho bien las batidas o porque no están vigilando a quien deben.



La guardia civil son unos inútiles. Tardan más que un amateur en analizar un móvil. Confunden huesos de ratones con huesos de niños, y no saben ni buscar un cuerpo. Siempre son vecinos los que los encuentran, y si no no aparecen. Luego van vendiendo que si los perros rastreadores que no encuentran una mierda, que si drones...


----------



## Charlatan (5 Feb 2022)

_Una de las principales hipótesis que manejan los investigadores es que el cuerpo haya sido trasladado recientemente hasta el punto donde se ha encontrado, ya que es una zona que había sido peinada antes y de buena visibilidad, __junto a una señal de tráfico y en la cuneta de una carretera........_


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> La guardia civil son unos inútiles. Tardan más que un amateur en analizar un móvil. Confunden huesos de ratones con huesos de niños, y no saben ni buscar un cuerpo. Siempre son vecinos los que los encuentran, y si no no aparecen. Luego van vendiendo que si los perros rastreadores que no encuentran una mierda, que si drones...



Parece que en el Mosad no opinan lo mismo.








La Guardia Civil española es el mejor cuerpo policial del mundo según el Mosad israelí - Nuestra España


Que la benemérita Guardia Civil- ya la consideremos cuerpo policial o policía militarizada- es uno de los cuerpos de seguridad más prestigiosos del planeta no



nuestraespana.com


----------



## Alatristeando (5 Feb 2022)

Que no se olviden


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Feb 2022)

quien esconde un cuerpo 20 tantos dias y luego lo mueve a un sitio para inducir a algo, no creo que sea un aficionado sino alguien que sabe lo que hace, el porque lo hace y el mensaje que quiere transmitir a alguien actuando así.


----------



## josemain (5 Feb 2022)

espera sentado


----------



## lefebre (5 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Parece que en el Mosad no opinan lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, y seguro que se chupan la polla entre ellos. Lo mismo hasta Miguel Carcaño también les felicita. 
Pero mientras tanto, en el mundo real...








Un quinto informe ratifica que los huesos de la hoguera son humanos


Expertos en bioarqueología de la Universidad de Sevilla rechazan que se trate de restos de perros o gatos, como se ratificó Bretón ante el juez del caso



www.abc.es


----------



## Edge2 (5 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Parece que en el Mosad no opinan lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como serán los demás... Lo único que se les da bien es torturar y mentir en los juicios...


----------



## Stormtrooper (5 Feb 2022)

El que lo haya hecho que lo pague, por desgracia no será así.

DEP


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Feb 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que opinan todos los Betas que fueron rechazados por ella en favor de un frentemono negromoro?



Es sospechoso es un simio?


----------



## Felson (6 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Anda que como le hagan la autopsia y resulte que ha muerto de repentinitis!, ¡menudo chasco para los mass mierdas!. No me extrañaría que incluso se falsifique la autopsia para poder colgarle el mochuelo a algún desgraciado.



En ese caso le echarán la culpa a el vacuno, vacuno, no a la vacuna.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Feb 2022)

Sospecharán del novio y español de verdad. El chiringuito féminas estaba de capa caída y toca pasar la gorra

Las manadas moras no les dan ganancia.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Feb 2022)

Este tweet fue apenas apareció la noticia y nos deja claramente en evidencia a todos los hombres por parte de un grupo paranoico de estas enfermas que les gusta echarle la culpa a todos y ellas siempre en su puto papel de víctimas


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Feb 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> estamos como los judíos en la Alemania nazi en 1938 de ahí hasta que tocaron el exterminio paso poco mas de 3 años



¿Que exterminio?


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Este tweet fue apenas apareció la noticia y nos deja claramente en evidencia a todos los hombres por parte de un grupo paranoico de estas enfermas que les gusta echarle la culpa a todos y ellas siempre en su puto papel de víctimas



Claro, juapa, a los hombres les da igual ser asesinados.


De las 661 víctimas mortales contabilizadas en este estudio, 406 eran hombres (61,42%) y 254 mujeres (38,43%) en donde se aprecian grandes diferencias debidas al género: mueren más hombres por discusiones / reyertas y por violencia doméstica que mujeres; mientras que el principal tipo de muerte de mujeres es la violencia de género (a cargo de quien es o fue su compañero sentimental; LO 1/04). En todos los homicidios relacionados con actividades criminales mueren más hombres que mujeres, excepto en los casos de prostitución.

Las víctimas más frecuentes son los conocidos o vecinos (27,47%), seguidas de las parejas o exparejas (17,70%), y de los familiares (13,79%). *Tanto los hombres como las mujeres suelen matar más a hombres que a mujeres.* Cuando los hombres matan a mujeres, la mitad son o fueron sus parejas (en el 54,3% de los casos). En proporción, a los familiares los matan más las mujeres (lo son un 32,6% de sus víctimas) que los hombres (11,56%).














Las mujeres asesinas matan igual que los hombres en España - Investigación criminal


Recientemente se ha publicado por un equipo de investigadores del Ministerio de Interior y expertos de varias universidades españolas, un interesante Informe




investigacioncriminal.info


----------



## Felson (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (6 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Anda que como le hagan la autopsia y resulte que ha muerto de repentinitis!, ¡menudo chasco para los mass mierdas!. No me extrañaría que incluso se falsifique la autopsia para poder colgarle el mochuelo a algún desgraciado.



tú y los que te han dado zankitos estáis mal. pero que muy mal. la basura de este foro os ha empantanado el seso. chaladura absoluta.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Claro, juapa, a los hombres les da igual ser asesinados.
> 
> 
> De las 661 víctimas mortales contabilizadas en este estudio, 406 eran hombres (61,42%) y 254 mujeres (38,43%) en donde se aprecian grandes diferencias debidas al género: mueren más hombres por discusiones / reyertas y por violencia doméstica que mujeres; mientras que el principal tipo de muerte de mujeres es la violencia de género (a cargo de quien es o fue su compañero sentimental; LO 1/04). En todos los homicidios relacionados con actividades criminales mueren más hombres que mujeres, excepto en los casos de prostitución.
> ...



Excelentes datos ..
Gracias


----------



## bulbullia (6 Feb 2022)

Sin saber lo que ha pasado lo único que debería hacer es dar el pésame porque como sea una muerte accidental a ver cómo recula.


----------



## lefebre (6 Feb 2022)

A ver como recula el retrasado este si al final ha muerto sola accidentalmente.


----------



## lefebre (6 Feb 2022)

bulbullia dijo:


> Sin saber lo que ha pasado lo único que debería hacer es dar el pésame porque como sea una muerte accidental a ver cómo recula.



Me has leído la mente


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Manda cojones.

La Montero y la Belarra siendo precavidas para no caer en ridículo (quizás porque saben algo que los demás desconocen) y va el subnormal este y no pierde el tiempo en hacer el idiota.


----------



## ashe (6 Feb 2022)

porque será que no me fio de nada y sospecho que aquí hay gato encerrado... *Sola y borracha, quiero llegar a casa *
dicen algunas...


----------



## fieraverde (6 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Sí, y seguro que se chupan la polla entre ellos. Lo mismo hasta Miguel Carcaño también les felicita.
> Pero mientras tanto, en el mundo real...
> 
> 
> ...




Los casos de Marta del castillo y José bretón son de Policía Nacional, informate un poco para no hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

*Martes 18 de enero: *la familia denuncia la desaparición
Es después del fin de semana cuando los familiares deciden denunciar la desaparición de la joven, ya que pensaron que en un primero momento avisaría de dónde y cómo está. No era la primera vez que Esther decidía irse unos días, pero si la primera que no avisaba.

Según su padre, "para ella el móvil era sagrado y, aunque es cierto que otras veces se había ido unos días, siempre nos llamaba desde el suyo o de algún amigo, pero jamás pasaban tantos días sin saber nada de ella".

Ese martes, el Ayuntamiento de Traspinedo convoca una batida a las 15:30 a través de redes sociales desde el Polideportivo Municipal. Los días posteriores se continua con las batidas, ampliando el radio de búsqueda y incluyendo más medios en ella, como un helicóptero de la Guardia Civil y unidades caninas. A su vez, se empieza a interrogar al círculo de la joven.

*Sábado 22 de enero:* detienen a 'El Manitas'
Este día se volvió a organizar una batida, con la desaparición ya declarada el día anterior de "riesgo alto".

Por la noche, la Guardia Civil detiene a un posible sospechoso de estar detrás de la desaparición de la joven. El hombre, de 48 años, se llama Ramón G. y es conocido también por el mote de 'El Manitas'. Sin embargo, se mantenían todas las hipótesis y las líneas de investigación abiertas.

*Domingo 23 de enero*: comienza la inspección de la casa del detenido
La Guardia Civil comienza a realizar una inspección técnico ocular del domicilio del detenido por su posible implicación. Con ello trataban de buscar indicios que puedan demostrar su participación en la desaparición.

Los investigadores manejaban hasta tres indicios por los que 'El Manitas' podía estar detrás de la desaparición. una de ellas es que declaró haber hablado con Esther por teléfono el lunes 17 de enero, que resultó falso al no encontrar registro de tal llamada. Otro es que se negó a entregar su teléfono cuando se le reclamó y un tercero sería que la última señal del teléfono de Esther se ubica cerca de la casa de este hombre.

*24/1/2022*
Los tres indicios que hacen sospechar de Ramón 'El Manitas', único detenido por la desaparición de Esther López
La inspección técnico ocular en casa del detenido, que se lleva a cabo en presencia de él, sigue desarrollándose. Además, se une al dispositivo de búsqueda el Grupo Especial de Actividades Subacuáticas (GEAS) para buscar a la joven por las aguas del río Duero con apoyo de drones y helicópteros.

A su vez, comienzan a trabajar Unidades cinológicas de la Guardia Civil, entre ellas las que tienen sede en El Pardo, en Madrid, especializadas en restos biológicos Unidad de perros adiestrados de Castilla y León.

*Martes 25 de enero*: se amplía el plazo de detención
'El Manitas', que se había acogido en todo momento a no declarar, se reunió a primera hora de la mañana de este martes con su abogada. La letrada, Lorena Iglesias declaró tras la conversación con él que "jura y perjura que es inocente", a la vez que ella explica que ve su detención "totalmente injusta". En la conversación, él le afirma a la abogada que conoce a Esther y también se pone en huelga de hambre.

En este mismo día también expiraba el plazo de detención de 'El Manitas', que la juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción 5 de Valladolid decidió ampliar 72 horas más.

*Jueves 27 de enero: *encuentran posibles restos de sangre
Los investigadores dan por terminada la inspección ocular de la casa del detenido, pero concentran los esfuerzos en la inspección del vehículo de 'El Manitas'. A su vez, se envían de urgencia unas muestras tomadas de la casa a laboratorios de Madrid para que se investiguen, ya que podrían tratarse de restos de sangre.

También trasciende que 'El Manitas' abandona la huelga de hambre y la foto de perfil de WhatsApp de Esther, que muestra una cruz negra sobre un fondo que simula una huella.

*Viernes 28 de enero:* un segundo hombre es investigado
A las 9:00 de la mañana expira la prórroga de detención de 'El Manitas' y la decisión que toma la jueza es de dejarle en libertad provisional aunque con una serie de medidas para que esté localizado y evitar una posible huida.

A la vez, la Guardia Civil declara como investigado a otro hombre, cuya identidad no ha trascendido, y que ya declaró hasta en cinco ocasiones como testigo, la última el miércoles 26 de enero, pero no está detenido.

*Sábado 29*, la macrobúsqueda se amplía

Agentes de la Guardia Civil, voluntarios de Cruz Roja, de Protección Civil y cientos de vecinos de Traspinedo y de otras localidades vallisoletanas han realizado este sábado la cuarta batida en busca de Esther López, en esta ocasión con una ampliación hacia el oeste del radio ya explorado.

*Sábado 5 de Febrero* Un paseante con chaleco reflectante y dos palos de senderismo encuentra un cadáver en el pago de la Carrascosa y avisa a la Guardia Civil. A las 10:30 efectivos del Instituto Armado acordonan la zona y cierran el acceso por carretera a Traspinedo. Por la tarde se confirma que se trata del cuerpo de Esther López.


----------



## deportista (6 Feb 2022)

la mato un invasor ?


----------



## lostsoul242 (6 Feb 2022)

Sois unos psicopatas y dais la razon a las femilocas con vuestros comentarios . Enhorabuena por tal hazaña .


----------



## dac1 (6 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Este tweet fue apenas apareció la noticia y nos deja claramente en evidencia a todos los hombres por parte de un grupo paranoico de estas enfermas que les gusta echarle la culpa a todos y ellas siempre en su puto papel de víctimas



Hay que estar lo mas alejado posible de todas estas piradas


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Entre la desaparición y la denuncia pasan 5 dias.
5 dias para que un supuesto asesino componga una escena del crimen.
Pero no.
Se va arriesgar a hacerlo un mes despues con toda la policia con cien ojos sobre los sospechosos.

Por eso Montero y Belarra son discretas y el tonto de Casado se tira a la piscina.


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Feb 2022)

Me da a mí que el asesino en serie de mujeres de la zona ha vuelto a actuar.


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

*El cuerpo de Esther, con sus prendas y su bolso, «fue colocado» en una cuneta de Traspinedo*

El lugar donde estaba el cadáver de Esther y el modo en el que ha sido encontrado ha llevado a los investigadores a una conclusión inmediata que es *ahora mismo la principal hipótesis de trabajo: una o varias personas dejaron el cuerpo de Esther la madrugada del viernes al sábado en el lugar donde ha sido hallada.*

Esa conclusión se sustenta en diferentes datos a los que ha tenido acceso OKDIARIO. En el momento del hallazgo del cuerpo de Esther López la mujer llevaba 24 días desaparecida y la zona donde ha sido encontrada no sólo ha sido escenario de varias batidas minuciosas, sino que además se encuentra a 200 metros del lugar donde han arrancado todas esas búsquedas en estos días pasados. Además, es una zona frecuentada por paseantes y pese a que el cuerpo de Esther no se podía ver desde la carretera estaba demasiado cerca de esta, en la misma cuneta, como para haber pasado desapercibida estos días.

El cuerpo de la joven, que, por cierto, ha sido identificado por un familiar muy cercano, pero no por su padre, estaba según fuentes del caso “puesto allí, cuidadosamente colocado”, lo que hace que la hipótesis de trabajo policial sea que la madrugada del viernes un coche llegara hasta esa cuneta y dejará allí a Esther después de trasladarla desde donde haya estado los 23 días anteriores. Porque esa es otra de las conclusiones de la Guardia Civil: *Esther perdió la vida el mismo día que desapareció.*


Ahora lo urgente es la autopsia de Esther López y la inspección ocular del lugar donde la han encontrado. Empezando por esto último este periódico ha sabido que hasta Traspinedo se ha trasladado personal de apoyo de la Unidad Central Operativa, la UCO, y el mejor equipo posible de inspecciones oculares que tiene la Benemérita, el ECIO, el Equipo Central de Inspecciones Oculares. Ellos son los que tienen que procesar el escenario del hallazgo del cuerpo, un mundo de posibilidades de indicios que va desde encontrar huellas de calzado, rodadas de neumático o incluso restos en los zapatos y en las prendas de Esther que puedan delatar quien la ha llevado hasta allí, en qué vehículo ha viajado su cuerpo y desde donde ha sido trasladado.


La foto fija del cadáver de Esther Lopez también ha llamado la atención a los investigadores. La joven se encontraba boca abajo, completamente vestida con todas las prendas que llevaba la noche que desapareció e incluso portaba consigo su bolso. Este objeto en concreto ha llamado la atención a quienes han visto el cuerpo, quienes no han dudado en definir su posición con respecto al cuerpo como “colocado” sobre éste. Además, el cadáver de Esther tenía encima “algo de hierba” y será muy importante saber si esa hierba estaba allí cuando el cuerpo de Esther llegó o si, por el contrario, vino con ella hasta ese lugar de Traspinedo.

https://okdiario.com/sucesos/cuerpo-...pinedo-8532600


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

*Esther López estaba vestida y sin signos externos de violencia*

A los agentes de la Policía Judicial de Valladolid les ha sorprendido que el cuerpo se encontrase vestido, con la misma ropa con la que salió, pero, además, que no le faltase nada: ni llaves, ni cartera, ni móvil… Y hay ya quien se plantea lo extraño que es, si fue asesinada, que el autor no le hubiese quitado el teléfono.


*Las ropas estaban sucias, pero no aparentaban señales de arrastre, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche*. Es decir, que cabe la posibilidad de que el cuerpo estuviera desde el primer día en el mismo lugar.


En el pueblo se escuchan voces que apuntan a que esa zona ya se batió, pero *lo cierto es que el mayor esfuerzo se hizo desde la zona del bar La Maña hacia el río, es decir, justo en el sentido contrario al que estaba el cadáver de Esther. Puede que esa zona se mirase, pero lo cierto es que quizá la búsqueda no se centró en las orillas de la carretera. Si a eso le sumamos el desnivel del asfalto, que está más elevado que el terreno de la cuneta, se hacía imposible verla para los conductores.*


La maleza que hay cerca de la vía tampoco ayudaba.* Los investigadores no descartan que pudiera estar allí desde el principio*. Además, el hecho de que hayan pasado tantos días desde su fallecimiento no ayuda a los forenses, ya que las livideces cadavéricas, que determinan el movimiento de un cuerpo después de muerto, ya han desaparecido más de veinte días después. Tendrá que ser también la autopsia y el análisis del terreno donde estaba el cadáver los que determinen si alguien movió el cuerpo hasta allí días después de su desaparición, aunque en principio, la sensación es que no.


https://www.elconfidencial.com/espan...encia_3370684/


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *El cuerpo de Esther, con sus prendas y su bolso, «fue colocado» en una cuneta de Traspinedo*
> 
> El lugar donde estaba el cadáver de Esther y el modo en el que ha sido encontrado ha llevado a los investigadores a una conclusión inmediata que es *ahora mismo la principal hipótesis de trabajo: una o varias personas dejaron el cuerpo de Esther la madrugada del viernes al sábado en el lugar donde ha sido hallada.*
> 
> ...



Me cae bien el tipo que escribe esto...pero esto último da un poquito de verguenza ajena:

_Todo un pueblo espera tenso los siguientes acontecimientos temiendo que entre sus propios vecinos esté la respuesta a la muerte *de una mujer de 35 años que sólo salió a tomar unas cervezas con amigos.*_


----------



## jotace (6 Feb 2022)

Ya se empieza a admitir que quizás no se buscó bien y el cuerpo siempre estuvo ahí, no se movió.

A ver si al final la pobre Esther se topó con don Repentino.


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Okdiario y el confidencia contradiciendose:


Cormac dijo:


> *El cuerpo de Esther, con sus prendas y su bolso, «fue colocado» en una cuneta de Traspinedo*
> ...
> 
> https://okdiario.com/sucesos/cuerpo-...pinedo-8532600





Cormac dijo:


> ...
> *Las ropas estaban sucias, pero no aparentaban señales de arrastre, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche*. Es decir, que cabe la posibilidad de que el cuerpo estuviera desde el primer día en el mismo lugar.
> ...
> 
> https://www.elconfidencial.com/espan...encia_3370684/


----------



## pocholito (6 Feb 2022)

Si estaba ahi desde el primer dia vaya chapuza sino es asi da más miedo


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Esther López estaba vestida y sin signos externos de violencia*
> 
> A los agentes de la Policía Judicial de Valladolid les ha sorprendido que el cuerpo se encontrase vestido, con la misma ropa con la que salió, pero, además, que no le faltase nada: ni llaves, ni cartera, ni móvil… Y hay ya quien se plantea lo extraño que es, si fue asesinada, que el autor no le hubiese quitado el teléfono.
> 
> ...



Vestida, sin signos aparentes de violencia , sin señales de haber sido arrastrado el cadáver , con todos los objetos encima incluido el móvil .............

Por otra parte en Lo País dicen que se le ha hecho la autopsia .............

Las ministras feminazis dando el pésame a la familia sin decir ni mu de machismo.

Huele todo lo que va saliendo a que murió "sola y borracha nos queremos"...................


----------



## pocholito (6 Feb 2022)

A mí el caso que más me llamó la atención es el de iban Díaz de hace un mes coche accidentado en carretera allí en Castilla y León y el cadáver a varios km este caso se ha callado


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Es bastante inverosímil que nadie viera el cadáver si estuvo allí todo ese tiempo. Es en todo el cogollo de la zona de búsqueda, en una cuneta de un polígono (aunque a medio hacer alguna empresa sí funciona), con vegetación baja (estilo era pelada, no matorrales).



que me expliquen como no han visto antes el cadaver con un dron , si esta todo asi de extenso y sin maleza








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Y que me expliquen que hacia sola paseando por ahi


----------



## Hamtel (6 Feb 2022)

Viendo el punto donde está ahora creo que murió por algún desmayo y de frío o algún coche la atropelló.
Que no la vieran en las batidas no es nada extraño


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Vestida, sin signos aparentes de violencia , sin señales de haber sido arrastrado el cadáver , con todos los objetos encima incluido el móvil .............
> 
> Por otra parte en Lo País dicen que se le ha hecho la autopsia .............
> 
> ...



Si es que...

Echándo un vistazo al Maps he encontrado lo siguiente:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





La zona donde han encontrado el cuerpo es por donde discurre una antigua línea de ferrocarril (con una camino de tierra y casas a su lado) que se dirige hacia Traspinedo. No es de sxtrañar que se dirigiera hacia su casa por ese camino.

En esta foto del levantamiento del cadaver se aprecian las vías en primer plano


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> que me expliquen como no han visto antes el cadaver con un dron , si esta todo asi de extenso y sin maleza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volviendo a casa.

La zona donde la han encontrado es al fondo donde se ven esas casas.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Hamtel (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Volviendo a casa.



Creo que va a ser esto. Volvía a casa y le dio un mareo o algo, cayó a la cuneta y allí se quedó. o la atropelló alguien


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

Si iba bebida o con alguna sustancia, como le de por dormirse muere de hipotermia fijo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

ashe dijo:


> porque será que no me fio de nada y sospecho que aquí hay gato encerrado... *Sola y borracha, quiero llegar a casa *
> dicen algunas...



La gente y los medios de comunicación menos no se atreven a decirlo, pero sí, desde el minuto uno cuando daban las características del suceso se sabía que esa mujer era un claro ejemplo de "sola y borracha, quiero llegar a casa", y luego pasa lo que pasa.


P.D.: Espero que hagan un examen toxicológico


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Si iba bebida o con alguna sustancia, como le de por dormirse muere de hipotermia fijo.



Fíjate en esta otra foto del lugar donde le están haciendo fotos al cadáver...







Se aprecia:

La vía abandonada que se dirige hacia el pueblo.

Unos metros más atrás, el camino de tierra y las casas que hay a su lado.

Unas charos observando la escena.


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Fíjate en esta otra foto del lugar donde le están haciendo fotos al cadáver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual por la ropa y si estaba en una zanja. 
Lo que es seguro es que pronto salimos de dudas. Con el cadáver van a saber si alguien lo movió, si murió de forma natural, si lo hizo esa misma noche, etc... 
Y en el caso que haya sido asesinada, mas le vale al asesino no haber dejado ni un pelo ahí.


----------



## El gostoso (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Fíjate en esta otra foto del lugar donde le están haciendo fotos al cadáver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La peste a montaje tira patras


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (6 Feb 2022)

Venía a poner algo que ya se está diciendo; que viendo la mala vida y la posibilidad de un trabajo chapucero, lo mismo le digo un chungo que la dejo seca allí mismo, o con el puestazo le pudo parecer buena idea echarse a dormir un rato en plena noche de enero.


----------



## NIKK (6 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> que me expliquen como no han visto antes el cadaver con un dron , si esta todo asi de extenso y sin maleza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver colega ¿tu te crees que eso es el Paseo de Gracia de Barcelona? por ahí andadndo a lo mejor no pasa un alma; si eso es la España profunda.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Hace unos meses a un valenciano le paso algo parecido a esta posibilidad en Huesca , salió de la discoteca a que le diera el aire sin ropa de abrigo y se quedó a unos metros de la discoteca (o de un golpe o porque iba muy pasado y se desmayó no lo especifican) , murió de hipotermia.

En Valladolid por lo que veo la temperatura mínima suele estar de 1 a -4 ºen Enero................

La diferencia es que en Huesca la guardia civil lo encontró a escasos días de su desaparición y eso que estaba sepultado por la nieve , además era hombre con lo cual apenas salió en los medios su desaparición









Localizado bajo la nieve el cadáver del joven de Valencia desaparecido en Formigal


La Guardia Civil había reanudado el rastreo esta mañana en las inmediaciones de la urbanización, donde trabajaba con sondas y perros por si pudo caer en la nieve y quedar sepultado tras el intenso temporal de los últimos días.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## NIKK (6 Feb 2022)

Apostaría por el sola y borracha. ¿Es lo que querían? pues eso.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Igual por la ropa y si estaba en una zanja.
> Lo que es seguro es que pronto salimos de dudas. Con el cadáver van a saber si alguien lo movió, si murió de forma natural, si lo hizo esa misma noche, etc...
> Y en el caso que haya sido asesinada, mas le vale al asesino no haber dejado ni un pelo ahí.



En la noticía de el Confidencial ya dan algunos datos sobre eso:

_ Porque* en principio no hay signos externos de violencia que sean evidentes*. Es decir, *no hay un disparo, ni se ha visto que la hayan apuñalado y ni presenta ningún traumatismo grave,* al menos visible. Tan es así que* la médico forense no se ha atrevido a establecer ni a apuntar una posible causa de la muerte durante el levantamiento del cadáver, algo que siempre se hace cuando es evidente*. Sí ha podido a aproximar la data de la muerte. En principio el cadáver estaba en una fase cromática, colicuativa, lo que indica, junto a otros indicios forenses, y en función de su estado, *a que falleció la misma madrugada de su desaparición.*

A los agentes de la Policía Judicial de Valladolid les ha sorprendido que el cuerpo se encontrase vestido, *con la misma ropa con la que salió, pero, además, que no le faltase nada: ni llaves, ni cartera, ni móvil…* Y* hay ya quien se plantea lo extraño que es, si fue asesinada, que el autor no le hubiese quitado el teléfono*. Las ropas estaban sucias, pero n*o aparentaban señales de arrastre, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche. Es decir, que cabe la posibilidad de que el cuerpo estuviera desde el primer día en el mismo lugar.*_

A veces la explicacion más sencilla es la correcta:

En momento determinado de la noche la chica decide volver a su casa y lo hace por el camino más corto y más "seguro" (seguro en el sentido de que hacerlo por la carretera era peligroso por el riesgo de ser atropellada) que ella, al ser de la zona conoce de sobra y que seguramente no sería la primera vez que lo hacía

Dado que según la noticía no hay signos de traumatismos una muerte por caida accidental ya se puede dar por descartada.
La muerte violenta casi que también, aunque no descartan la asfixia, pero me extrañaria que alguién a quien están asfixiando no se defendiera y eso quedara reflejado de alguna manera en las ropas, manos, cuello y signos de lucha en el lugar.


----------



## Albertojosua (6 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Como tu madre o más?.



Jajaja. Mi madre no folla desde hace lustros. Lo tiene más cerrado que una niña de cuna.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Feb 2022)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver colega ¿tu te crees que eso es el Paseo de Gracia de Barcelona? por ahí andadndo a lo mejor no pasa un alma; si eso es la España profunda.



tu has visto que es un area pequeña entre pueblo y pueblo ademas es terreno plano y sin maleza practicamente 

y con un dron eso se ve enseguida?


----------



## rafabogado (6 Feb 2022)

¿Y no reaparece el Doctor Papaya para esclarecer esto?


----------



## terro6666 (6 Feb 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> El asesino es un hombre casado , con una furgoneta o pequeño camion y vive cerca de la zona.



Tu quien eres? El friky de mentes criminales?


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

Parece que asumen que fue trasladado. 
A ver que dice la autopsia. 









Los investigadores asumen que alguien depositó el cadáver de Esther López pocas horas antes de hallarlo


Un familiar corrobora la identidad de la fallecida, según fuentes del caso




www.google.com


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Parece que asumen que fue trasladado.
> A ver que dice la autopsia.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de "asumir" creo más bien que es una licencia periodística.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Parece que asumen que fue trasladado.
> A ver que dice la autopsia.
> 
> 
> ...



Con que motivo?

Esa opción es muy rara, suena a escusa de la GC o de Lo Pais para justificar que no la encontrasen durante el rastreo.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> En la noticía de el Confidencial ya dan algunos datos sobre eso:
> 
> _ Porque* en principio no hay signos externos de violencia que sean evidentes*. Es decir, *no hay un disparo, ni se ha visto que la hayan apuñalado y ni presenta ningún traumatismo grave,* al menos visible. Tan es así que* la médico forense no se ha atrevido a establecer ni a apuntar una posible causa de la muerte durante el levantamiento del cadáver, algo que siempre se hace cuando es evidente*. Sí ha podido a aproximar la data de la muerte. En principio el cadáver estaba en una fase cromática, colicuativa, lo que indica, junto a otros indicios forenses, y en función de su estado, *a que falleció la misma madrugada de su desaparición.*
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta el tema de juerga a varias bandas, algún consumo de químicos, y que se les fue de las manos el tema, sin violencia o con ella.

Hasta es posible una "repentitis", en alguna vivienda, y él, o los juerguistas de turno (a veces, los propios camellos, si hubo químicos) se asustaron, y se asustaron por la razón que sea (porque tenían que dar muchas explicaciones, o tenía o tenían pareja, etc).

Pero bueno, el tema es raro si no ha habido violencia, que sería lo esperado en las narrativas explotables oficiales.

Dicho todo como especulación, café dominguero en mano, y con respeto a la finada.


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Con que motivo?
> 
> Esa opción es muy rara, suena a escusa de la GC o de Lo Pais para justificar que no la encontrasen durante el rastreo.



Para mí la opción más simple es la más válida, el cuerpo se quedó allí desde el primer dia y lo demás ha sido cagada tras cagada.

Eso se podría verificar revisando las imágenes que se hicieron con helicóptero que entiendo que serán grabadas.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones es Esther López?



Un desconocido como Paquito BlancoprescindiblePerez o Ramón Sanchonoimportaanadie ambos desaparecidos


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Para mí la opción más simple es la más válida, el cuerpo se quedó allí desde el primer dia y lo demás ha sido cagada tras cagada.
> 
> Eso se podría verificar revisando las imágenes que se hicieron con helicóptero que entiendo que serán grabadas.



Si es como dicen los vecinos, dan por imposible que estuviera allí el cadáver todo el tiempo.

Un perro adiestrado ( y no digo ya varios), un cadáver lo encuentra por el olor, sin problemas, a centenares de metros, en función del viento. 

No sé si hubo o no profesionalidad en la búsqueda, pero ya lo sabrán a estas alturas.

Sin tener ni idea, como comenté antes, y si no ha habido realmente agresión o violencia, tiene pinta de que a "alguien" se le murió de forma "repentina", a saber en qué circunstancias (en una juerga, o consumiendo "algo"), y ocultaron el tema, hasta poder sacar el cadáver que tenían en casa.


----------



## roquerol (6 Feb 2022)

Leyes más duras para nosotros. Alguna fresca sacará rédito político de esta tragedia. País.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Para mí la opción más simple es la más válida, *el cuerpo se quedó allí desde el primer dia y lo demás ha sido cagada tras cagada.*
> 
> Eso se podría verificar revisando las imágenes que se hicieron con helicóptero que entiendo que serán grabadas.




Esto es de hace dos días, antes de haber sido encontrado el cadáver:

_A pesar de las multitudinarias batidas vecinales por el pueblo de Traspinedo (Valladolid) y varios kilómetros a la redonda del término municipal para encontrar pistas que lleven a averiguar el paradero de Esther López, *no todos los escenarios han sido rastreados con la misma intensidad*. Si bien los GEAS de la Guardia Civil (buzos) se han centrado en el río y las inspecciones oculares en la vivienda del primer sospechoso y dos vehículos (del primer y segundo sospechoso), _*la información aportada a la investigación gracias al clonado del móvil de la joven ha arrojado nuevas localizaciones en las que se estarían centrando los agentes.*

El problema viene cuando tienen que decidir desde que punto comienzan las batidas que en mucho casos es una mera suposición.

La solución ha venido dada con la clonación del móvil.


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lasjoa (6 Feb 2022)

Dos maneras de dar la noticia, el país lo tiene claro fue asesinada.









Los investigadores asumen que alguien depositó el cadáver de Esther López pocas horas antes de hallarlo


Un familiar corrobora la identidad de la fallecida, según fuentes del caso




www.google.com





Otros medios son más cautos









Esther López estaba vestida y sin signos externos de violencia


Llevaba puesta la ropa del día en que desapareció. No le faltaba ninguno de sus objetos personales: tenía tanto las llaves de casa como el teléfono móvil




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Hace unos meses a un valenciano le paso algo parecido a esta posibilidad en Huesca , salió de la discoteca a que le diera el aire sin ropa de abrigo y se quedó a unos metros de la discoteca (o de un golpe o porque iba muy pasado y se desmayó no lo especifican) , murió de hipotermia.
> 
> En Valladolid por lo que veo la temperatura mínima suele estar de 1 a -4 ºen Enero................
> 
> ...



Hace 11 años, un estudiante universitario californiano que estaba de intercambio en Madrid desapareció, no había explicación, no le dejaron entrar en una discoteca de la cogorza que arrastraba, y debió de acercarse al río.

Sin presas que retengan las aguas, el Manzanares no cubre ni el tobillo.

Días después, apareció ahogado en el río Manzanares (lo cual era impensable), había poca profundidad, pero como tenían entonces algunas presas cerradas, en algunos puntos había entre 2 y 3 m de profundidad, suficiente, pero nadie se lo imaginaba:









Estrella Digital - El Periódico Decano de la Prensa Digital en España







www.estrelladigital.es













El sueño de Austin acaba ahogado en el fondo del río Manzanares


Hallan el cadáver del joven a 400 metros de donde desapareció



www.abc.es


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

Trabajó como vendimiadora. Ojo, que en esos trabajos temporales sin cualificar, curra gente del pueblo y también gente rara que a saber su pasado.


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

En el confidencial dicen:

_A los agentes de la Policía Judicial de Valladolid les ha sorprendido que el cuerpo se encontrase vestido, con la misma ropa con la que salió, pero, además, que no le faltase nada: ni llaves, ni cartera, ni móvil… *Y hay ya quien se plantea lo extraño que es, si fue asesinada, que el autor no le hubiese quitado el teléfono.* Las ropas estaban sucias, pero no aparentaban señales de arrastre, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche. Es decir, que cabe la posibilidad de que el cuerpo estuviera desde el primer día en el mismo lugar. _

Detalles interesantes de la noticia de El Confidencial:

Su identidad ha sido confirmada horas después *a través de sus pertenencias y de las huellas dactilares*.
Toda la investigación queda ahora depositada en la autopsia que al cierre de esta edición *no estaba claro si se iba a llevar a cabo el domingo o el mismo lunes por la mañana*.
En principio *no hay signos externos de violencia que sean evidentes*. Es decir, no hay un disparo, ni se ha visto que la hayan apuñalado y ni presenta ningún traumatismo grave, al menos visible.
Tan es así que la médico forense *no se ha atrevido a establecer ni a apuntar una posible causa de la muerte durante el levantamiento del cadáver*, algo que siempre se hace cuando es evidente.
*Sí ha podido a aproximar la data de la muerte*. En principio el cadáver estaba en una *fase cromática, colicuativa*, lo que indica, junto a otros indicios forenses, y en función de su estado, a que *falleció la misma madrugada de su desaparición*.
A falta de signos evidentes de violencia, tendrá que ser el equipo de forenses el que hile fino para determinar *si finalmente de trata de un homicidio*. Por ejemplo, *algún tipo de asfixia, menos visible por la descomposición del cuerpo*.
El hecho de que hayan pasado tantos días desde su fallecimiento no ayuda a los forenses, ya que *las livideces cadavéricas, que determinan el movimiento de un cuerpo después de muerto, ya han desaparecido más de veinte días después*.
Tendrá que ser también *la autopsia y el análisis del terreno donde estaba el cadáver los que determinen si alguien movió el cuerpo* hasta allí días después de su desaparición, *aunque en principio, la sensación es que no.*


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Fíjate en esta otra foto del lugar donde le están haciendo fotos al cadáver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y la señal R-500 de fin de prohibiciones.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Jojojo

Otro caso más que les va salir a los progresmierds y massmierda tv, el tiro por la culata, porque al parecer no ha sido abusada ni asesinada por ningún hombre blanco que es lo que esperaban. 

Y si la autopsia confirma que si lo fué y dejan de informar e interesarse por el caso, está claro que no fué ningún hombre blanco quien abusó y la asesinó sino algún ser o seres de luz especial.


----------



## megamax (6 Feb 2022)

lo primero DEP
lo segundo, si se trata de un crimen que encuentren, juzguen y condenen al culpable.
nadie deberia especular a estas alturas


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Feb 2022)

¿Atropello con huida?


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (6 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si alguna vez en algún caso de estos, se ha dado que sean los encargados de la investigación quien hayan tenido y escondido el cuerpo, esperando que los sospechosos hagan un movimiento que los delate?


----------



## noc555 (6 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tiene pinta el tema de juerga a varias bandas, algún consumo de químicos, y que se les fue de las manos el tema, sin violencia o con ella.
> 
> Hasta es posible una "repentitis", en alguna vivienda, y él, o los juerguistas de turno (a veces, los propios camellos, si hubo químicos) se asustaron, y se asustaron por la razón que sea (porque tenían que dar muchas explicaciones, o tenía o tenían pareja, etc).
> 
> ...



Conozco un caso de uno que la palmó en casa del camello por ataque a la patata y una vez fiambre lo trasladaron a casa del fallecido. Todo esto para no enmarronar el piso del camello.
Con unas rallitas de más se hacen cosas extrañas


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

La mató El Langui.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Feb 2022)

Si se ha trasladado, ¿donde tienes el cadaver 24 dias?
Normalmente cuando se traslada el cadaver se traslada de donde previamente se ha enterrado...y eso la policía lo detecta al instante (restos de tierra?


----------



## noc555 (6 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tiene pinta el tema de juerga a varias bandas, algún consumo de químicos, y que se les fue de las manos el tema, sin violencia o con ella.
> 
> Hasta es posible una "repentitis", en alguna vivienda, y él, o los juerguistas de turno (a veces, los propios camellos, si hubo químicos) se asustaron, y se asustaron por la razón que sea (porque tenían que dar muchas explicaciones, o tenía o tenían pareja, etc).
> 
> ...



Conozco un caso de uno que la palmó en casa del camello por ataque a la patata y una vez fiambre lo trasladaron a casa del fallecido. Todo esto para no enmarronar el piso del camello.
Con unas rallitas de más se hacen cosas extrañas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Feb 2022)

En unas fotos está más "recia" que en otras. Por otra parte en algunas fotos no estoy seguro de quien es ella y quien la amiga o prima. Joder en los pueblos castellanos todos son primos de todos, tienen la misma cara todos los del pueblu.


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Feb 2022)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> ¿Atropello con huida?



Más atrás pusieron enlaces de noticias oficiales donde decían no haber signos de violencia


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Bueno ahora repasando bien la escena las imagenes conducen al error:








El cuerpo no estaría al lado de la vía sino mucho más alejado:

En esta toma del maps se aprecia, a la izquierda la vía, la señal de tráfico en el centro y a la derecha el muro de la casa. En ese campo que hay entre la carretera y la casa es donde fue encontrada.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com













Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> tu has visto que es un area pequeña entre pueblo y pueblo ademas es terreno plano y sin maleza practicamente
> 
> y con un dron eso se ve enseguida?



Los drones tienen mucho de postureo tecnologico.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (6 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Según las Charos del curro, se metía hasta el polvo de los rodapiés, y era cuestión de tiempo que terminase mal. Que seguramente a algún malote de los que frecuentaba se le fuese la mano después del tercer aviso.



Debemos de recordar que las charos,entre ellas se descuartizan.
Más si alguna está buena.


----------



## pocholito (6 Feb 2022)

Esto huele a chapuza que si detienen al manitas y luego lo liberan porque la señal del teléfono estaba cerca ahora se sabe que la señal estaba en el otro repetidor


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si alguna vez en algún caso de estos, se ha dado que sean los encargados de la investigación quien hayan tenido y escondido el cuerpo, esperando que los sospechosos hagan un movimiento que los delate?



No creo que sea posible.
Y menos sin informar a la familia.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si se ha trasladado, ¿donde tienes el cadaver 24 dias?
> Normalmente cuando se traslada el cadaver se traslada de donde previamente se ha enterrado...y eso la policía lo detecta al instante (restos de tierra?



Es un pueblo, la gente tiene viviendas grandes, muchas independientes, pienso que no es un problema para mucha gente tener un cadáver en una casa, un cobertizo, un almacén, etc.

Si comenté antes, que no hay violencia o agresión, tiene pinta de que se pudo morir (por la razón que fuera) y quién o quienes se vieron con el cadáver (en una casa), para no dar explicaciones, y viendo lo que se les venía con el tema, ocultaron el fallecimiento, y hasta hace unas horas no lo sacaron y lo dejaron por ahí.

Por lo que es la zona, en fin de semana, no hay circulación de camiones, parece estar cerca de una carretera, habrán aprovechado para dejar el cadáver ahí.

Si son rápidos, y hay registros (en viviendas o en un vehículo) los perros detectarán que el cadáver estuvo en tal lugar, y hasta es posible que den con otros restos.


----------



## brickworld (6 Feb 2022)

No tenia signos de violencia, toda la ropa puesta, móvil y pertenencias... Tanto bombo para que le diese una muerte repentina tan común estos días por culpa del cambio climático el estrés la bebida....

Toda la sociedad es responsable todo es posible en el repentinismo la epidemia silenciosa









Esther López estaba vestida y sin signos externos de violencia


Llevaba puesta la ropa del día en que desapareció. No le faltaba ninguno de sus objetos personales: tenía tanto las llaves de casa como el teléfono móvil




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

Esperemos la autopsia, pero tiene pinta que de asesinato nada de nada


----------



## sikBCN (6 Feb 2022)

Repentinitis por el camino climático


----------



## brickworld (6 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No tenia signos de violencia, toda la ropa puesta, móvil y pertenencias... Tanto bombo para que le diese una muerte repentina tan común estos días por culpa del cambio climático el estrés la bebida....
> 
> Toda la sociedad es responsable todo es posible en el repentinismo la epidemia silenciosa
> 
> ...



Todo bien regado con la incompetencia funchicharil de los caballeros que parece que no batieron esa zona sino otra...

*principio no hay signos externos de violencia que sean evidentes*. Es decir, no hay un disparo, ni se ha visto que la hayan apuñalado y ni presenta ningún traumatismo grave, al menos visible. Tan es así que la médico forense no se ha atrevido a establecer ni a apuntar una posible causa de la muerte durante el levantamiento del cadáver, algo que siempre se hace cuando es evidente. Sí ha podido a aproximar la data de la muerte. En principio el cadáver estaba en una fase cromática, colicuativa, lo que indica, junto a otros indicios forenses, y en función de su estado, a que falleció la misma madrugada de su desaparición.

[ ] que el cuerpo se encontrase vestido, *con la misma ropa con la que salió, pero, además, que no le faltase nada: ni llaves, ni cartera, ni móvil…* Y hay ya quien se plantea lo extraño que es, si fue asesinada, que el autor no le hubiese quitado el teléfono. Las ropas estaban sucias, pero no aparentaban señales de arrastre, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche. Es decir, que cabe la posibilidad de que el cuerpo estuviera desde el primer día en el mismo lugar. *En el pueblo se escuchan voces que apuntan a que esa zona ya se batió*, pero lo cierto es que el mayor esfuerzo se hizo desde la zona del bar La Maña hacia el río, es decir, justo en el sentido contrario al que estaba el cadáver de Esther. Puede que esa zona se mirase, pero lo cierto es que quizá la búsqueda no se centró en las orillas de la carretera. Si a eso le sumamos el desnivel del asfalto, que está más elevado que el terreno de la cuneta, se hacía imposible verla para los conductores.
.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

Habló el TRANSMARICABOLLISTA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Charlatan (6 Feb 2022)

si si ,pero el tweet de la huella y la cruz como se come......?¿?¿


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Bueno ahora repasando bien la escena las imagenes conducen al error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Puede que esa zona se mirase, pero lo cierto es que quizá la búsqueda no se centró en las orillas de la carretera. *Si a eso le sumamos el desnivel del asfalto, que está más elevado que el terreno de la cuneta, se hacía imposible verla para los conductores.*
> .



...y no le falta razón.

Es debajo de esta señal de fin de prohibiciones:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## SEVEN (6 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> hay que eliminar a los tíos, problema resuelto



Si no hubiera hombres, abusarían y se matarían entre ellas en mayor número.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Feb 2022)

Empezaron a buscarla 5 días despues. Estaría ya sin batería


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933187
> Ver archivo adjunto 933188
> Ver archivo adjunto 933189
> Ver archivo adjunto 933190
> ...




Una chica muy atractiva, sea lo que fuere una pena.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Lasjoa dijo:


> Dos maneras de dar la noticia, el país lo tiene claro fue asesinada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y TVE y ant3 ...dicen que hay que buscar al culpable/s del crimen. Y aún no hay nada claro ni informe de autopsia.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Y la localización del móvil??
> 
> *Siempre se comprueba lo primero, últimas señales, pero es que por lo que se está dando a entender el móvil no habría sido apagado.
> Esto lo sabrá la familia que estaría llamándola y sabrán si daba señal o no. Qué heavy, si el móvil estaba con ella al día siguiente se podía saber dónde estaba por geolocalizacion...*
> ...



eso ya está comprobado:

*La desaparecida de Traspinedo se conectó a las 5:40 de la madrugada y 10 minutos después se esfumó*
_*Después de esa conexión recibió una llamada que no recibió respuesta porque su teléfono ya estaba apagado*_
*La Guardia Civil investiga si el terminal pudo apagarse y volver a encenderse la misma noche y dónde estaba en su última conexión









Esther López, desaparecida de Traspinedo, se conectó a las 5:40 de la madrugada y 10 minutos después se esfumó


La Guardia Civil averigua que la joven desaparecida en Traspinedo se conectó a las 5:40 de la madrugada y 10 minutos después se esfumó




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Empezaron a buscarla 5 días despues. Estaría ya sin batería



Cuando hicieron la denuncia, por lo visto era algo habitual de esa mujer


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ...y no le falta razón.
> 
> Es debajo de esta señal de fin de prohibiciones:
> 
> ...



Y la cuneta es la que pilla en el lado mirando a las vías y a donde se toma la imagen.
Porque si no, el forense de blanco con la cámara estaría dentro del campo que está bastante más bajo que la calzada, y desde la rotonnda casi no se le vería
Rectifico. Es la cuneta del lado de la casa. El resto de agentes están mirando hacia ese lado


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones es Esther López?



Una niña de 35 años que vale más muerta que viva para Irena Montere y demás subseres.


----------



## asakopako (6 Feb 2022)

bulbullia dijo:


> Sin saber lo que ha pasado lo único que debería hacer es dar el pésame porque como sea una muerte accidental a ver cómo recula.



Pues reculando que es gerundio. ¿Has visto a algún periodista pedir disculpas por el famoso bulo del culo?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pues reculando que es gerundio. ¿Has visto a algún periodista pedir disculpas por el famoso bulo del culo?



O por el crimen de Samuel, son basura

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> eso ya está comprobado:
> 
> *La desaparecida de Traspinedo se conectó a las 5:40 de la madrugada y 10 minutos después se esfumó*
> _*Después de esa conexión recibió una llamada que no recibió respuesta porque su teléfono ya estaba apagado*_
> ...



O lo mismo se quedó sin bateria.


----------



## kikoseis (6 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es un pueblo, la gente tiene viviendas grandes, muchas independientes, pienso que no es un problema para mucha gente tener un cadáver en una casa, un cobertizo, un almacén, etc.
> 
> Si comenté antes, que no hay violencia o agresión, tiene pinta de que se pudo morir (por la razón que fuera) y quién o quienes se vieron con el cadáver (en una casa), para no dar explicaciones, y viendo lo que se les venía con el tema, ocultaron el fallecimiento, y hasta hace unas horas no lo sacaron y lo dejaron por ahí.
> 
> ...



No es buena hipótesis.
Lo podrían haber hecho esa noche. O a la noche siguiente.

Hasta los 5 días no se denunció. Y la guardia civil se lo tomó con calma y no empezó en serio hasta un par días después de la denuncia.

No tiene sentido que esperasen esos días que no había movimiento.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Si se conectó a esa hora, eso era ella, los smartphone tienen código o huella para conectar nadie que no sea el usuario lo puede utilizar.

A mi me huele mucho esto a suicidio o muerte prematura de repente instantanea como un infarto.

Si la dejan en la media noche en el cruce y luego estuvo con otro tio, es posible que al despedirse del otro se volviera sola a casa por el camino donde la han encontrado. Probablemente su muerte fué sobre la hora de su última conexión, sobre 6 AM. Quizás en su última conexión intentó avisar de que le estaba dando un chungo.

Si barrieron la zona es probable no barrieran tan bien.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si se conectó a esa hora, eso era ella, los smartphone tienen código o huella para conectar nadie que no sea el usuario lo puede utilizar.
> 
> A mi me huele mucho esto a suicidio o muerte prematura de repente instantanea como un infarto.
> 
> ...



Si me roban el móvil y el pulgar derecho, hasta que no se pudra el dedo pueden seguir desbloqueando mi movil y acceder a mis cuentas y portafolios

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## INE (6 Feb 2022)

Muerte súbita por la vacuna. Nunca lo reconocerán.


----------



## DEREC (6 Feb 2022)

Alguien sabe si donde ha aparecido esta a medio camino entre su casa y donde la dejaron sus amigos?


----------



## DEREC (6 Feb 2022)

Alguien sabe si donde ha aparecido esta a medio camino entre su casa y donde la dejaron sus amigos?


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

E
Y en el País ayer ya decían que se había hecho la autopsia....


----------



## Castellano (6 Feb 2022)

Muerte repentina en las bodegas.
Farloperos puestos hasta el culo no saben cómo reaccionar y la dejan allí.

Ahora, para ahorrar sufrimiento a la familia, dejan el cadáver a la vista de todo el mundo en la cuneta de la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo desde Valladolid (por donde pasan cientos de personas al día)

Fin de la historia


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Menuda colección de incongruencias:

*El cadáver de Esther López no presenta signos de violencia*

*Fuentes de la investigación apuntan a que la tierra del entorno de La Carrascosa donde el senderista halló el cadáver de la joven el sábado por la mañana no presentaba huellas de batida*


El hecho de que el cadáver de Esther López apareciera en el pago de la Carrascosa con el abrigo y con toda la ropa puesta, la misma que cuando desapareció el 13 de enero, *hace que cobre fuerza la hipótesis de la muerte súbita*, sobre todo porque en la primera inspección del cadáver no se han apreciado signos externos de violencia y presentaba un estado que, en apariencia, no se correspondía con que hubiera estado más de 20 días a la intemperie. Tras el levantamiento del cadáver ordenado por el juez de guardia ayer, pasadas las cinco de la tarde, los restos fueron trasladados al hospital Clínico de Valladolid, donde se realizó un TAC para un primer examen de descarte, antes de ser llevados al Instituto de Medicina Legal.

Será la autopsia, que se realizará entre hoy y mañana, la que detecte si la joven sufrió algún tipo de agresión, porque en principio la joven no presentaba señales evidentes de haber sido golpeada, o de haber sido víctima de disparos o de arma blanca. *No se descarta que Esther, una mujer joven de 35 años, hubiera podido sufrir una caída accidental, una desorientación o un paro cardíaco de regreso a Traspinedo (Valladolid).*

Otro hecho que aporta una nueva incógnita al caso es que *la tierra de alrededor del cuerpo no presentaba huellas de batida, a pesar de que todo el entorno, y principalmente al otro lado de la carretera, la zona de La Maña y los chalés, ha sido rastreado a conciencia con cuatro batidas multitudinarias, perros y helicópteros. *Ello, subrayan fuentes próximas a la investigación, pudo ser porque la joven «siempre estuvo allí» desde la madrugada de su desaparición, el 13 de enero, aunque la primera hipótesis de la Guardia Civil, «a un 99% de posibilidades», es que persona o personas desconocidas depositaran allí el cuerpo en las últimas horas. *Pero ahora se tendrá que establecer exactamente en qué momento se peinó esa zona de tierra y la carretera aledaña. En paralelo, los investigadores siguen trabajando en la hipótesis de la intervención de terceras personas en la desaparición de la vecina de Traspinedo.*

En principio, la tesis de que el cadáver fue 'colocado' en la Carrascosa se basa, por el momento y a expensas de lo que determine la necropsia sobre si el cuerpo de la joven pudo estar en otro lugar distinto de donde fue encontrado, *en el testimonio del senderista que se topó con el macabro hallazgo en torno a las diez y media de la mañana del sábado. Este testigo declaró a la Guardia Civil que había paseado exactamente por el mismo lugar «todos los días desde enero» y no había visto nada que le llamara la atención en esa zona.*

El caso sigue bajo secreto de sumario y es la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción 5 de Valladolid quien dirige la investigación para tratar de esclarecer qué le pasó a Esther la madrugada del 13 de enero para no poder volver nunca más a su casa de Traspinedo.









El cadáver de Esther López no presenta signos de violencia


Fuentes de la investigación apuntan a que la tierra del entorno de La Carrascosa donde el senderista halló el cadáver de la joven el sábado por la mañana no presentaba h




www.diariosur.es





Si no presenta signos de violencia exterior, entre ellos golpes en la cabeza, la hipótesis de la caída accidental queda descartada.


----------



## Castellano (6 Feb 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien sabe si donde ha aparecido esta a medio camino entre su casa y donde la dejaron sus amigos?



Está a medio kilómetro de la Maña dirección casco urbano de Traspinedo, cruzando la N122.

Un lugar por donde pasan cientos de personas en coche o moto para ir a trabajar o estudiar a Tudela o Valladolid, pasa el autobús de línea, paseantes, ciclistas, domingueros de la capital a comer los afamados pinchos de lechazo...


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Feb 2022)

por lo que me comenta gente de la zona la versión oficial es que la tía esta se agarraba unas drogadas de no aparecer por casa en una semana así que lo más normal es que esta vez se pasase y los genios de sus amigos en vez de llevarla al hospital o a la funeraria ya si tal pues escondieron el cadáver, vamos ideas de bombero torero que solo se le ocurriría a gente que va muy pasada.

Ni violación, ni asesinato ni nada que de para un minuto de silencio podemita.


----------



## kikoseis (6 Feb 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien sabe si donde ha aparecido esta a medio camino entre su casa y donde la dejaron sus amigos?



Hay un forero que sus padres son del pueblo. A ver si viene por aquí.

Edito:

@Javiser iluminanos.

Aparte del contexto de la localización, ¿qué dicen las malas lenguas?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Hay un forero que sus padres son del pueblo. A ver si viene por aquí.



No solo eso, la muerta es familia lejana suya

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Muerte repentina en las bodegas.
> Farloperos puestos hasta el culo no saben cómo reaccionar y la dejan allí.
> 
> Ahora, para ahorrar sufrimiento a la familia, dejan el cadáver a la vista de todo el mundo en la cuneta de la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo desde Valladolid (por donde pasan cientos de personas al día)
> ...



Si pasan esas cosas, hay que intentar ser valiente... porque tarde o temprana darán con el entorno que estuvo allí. Es mejor avisar a las autoridades, y decir la verdad:: Estamos varios colegas fumando porros, tomando coca y un colega nuestro se puso malo y la palmó. Si es una tia ya harán las averiguaciones oportunas y verán que nadie la tocó... Pero actuar como un cobarde en esas situaciones ya es echarse la sombra de sospecha encima y empeorar las cosas.

No sé pienso yo eh!!
Nunca me he visto en esa situación...


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Feb 2022)

Falta por saber que ocurre entre las 2:30-3 que la baja del coche Óscar y las 5:40-5:50 que ella usa el móvil y la llaman por teléfono.
Ella es prácticamente imposible que se haya quedado a la intemperie por la zona 3 horas


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Si pasan esas cosas, hay que intentar ser valiente... porque tarde o temprana darán con el entorno que estuvo allí. Es mejor avisar a las autoridades, y decir la verdad:: Estamos varios colegas fumando porros, tomando coca y un colega nuestro se puso malo y la palmó. Si es una tia ya harán las averiguaciones oportunas y verán que nadie la tocó... Pero actuar como un cobarde en esas situaciones ya es echarse la sombra de sospecha encima y empeorar las cosas.
> 
> No sé pienso yo eh!!
> Nunca me he visto en esa situación...



En asuntos de drogas funcionan otras formas de actuar que entre colegas.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Proporcionalmente hablando y aunque parezca un poco off topic hay más dronja en los pueblos pequeños que en las grandes ciudades......


----------



## bulbullia (6 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pues reculando que es gerundio. ¿Has visto a algún periodista pedir disculpas por el famoso bulo del culo?



No lo verán mis ojos, pero están ahora mismo en campaña electoral en Castilla y León, así que tendría que haber tenido más cuidado y no mezclar el pésame con proclamas políticas cuando cada vez parece más probable que no fue una muerte violenta. A mí es que este muchacho me parece tontísimo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Falta por saber que ocurre entre las 2:30-3 que la baja del coche Óscar y las 5:40-5:50 que ella usa el móvil y la llaman por teléfono.
> Ella es prácticamente imposible que se haya quedado a la intemperie por la zona 3 horas



Estaban comiéndose el pollo, a las 5:50 llamaron para comprar otro

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En asuntos de drogas funcionan otras formas de actuar que entre colegas.



Tal cual.
Entre declarar que le dió el ataque mientras estaban los colegas a tener que declarar que entre ellos uno era el dealer se complican mucho las cosas. Aparte de lo complicadas que ya están si se muere uno mientras todos van hasta las trancas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Menuda colección de incongruencias:
> 
> *El cadáver de Esther López no presenta signos de violencia*
> 
> ...



¿Quién muere subitamente con 35 tacos?
¿Paro cardiaco con 35 tacos?

Madre de diós.... como sea eso, a ver como lo tapan los medios que ya se están frotando las manos pensando en otro caso de violencia machista.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

voy a ir haciendo recopliatorio...por si acaso:

"periodistas"

 

 

y aquí una PERIODISTA informando con datos:



https://twitter.com/malenaguerraT5


----------



## filets (6 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Muerte repentina en las bodegas.
> Farloperos puestos hasta el culo no saben cómo reaccionar y la dejan allí.
> 
> Ahora, para ahorrar sufrimiento a la familia, dejan el cadáver a la vista de todo el mundo en la cuneta de la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo desde Valladolid (por donde pasan cientos de personas al día)
> ...



Se metio dronja adulterada con fentanyl y le dio un apechusque
Los otros, que tmb estaban hasta los ojos deciden hacerse el loco. "Se fue sola a casa"
Cuando ven que la cosa se lia y la GC va a encontar el cadaver lo abandonan al lado de la carretera para que concuerde con su "se fue sola a casa"


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Otra vuelta de tuerca:


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Quién muere subitamente con 35 tacos?
> ¿Paro cardiaco con 35 tacos?
> 
> Madre de diós.... como sea eso, a ver como lo tapan los medios que ya se están frotando las manos pensando en otro caso de violencia machista.



Hoy en día es lo más normal del mundo, no estas viendo los estragos que esta haciendo ver maratones de series mezclado con cambio climático?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Otra vuelta de tuerca:




...¿Y lo confirma con un enlace a un periódico que sólo dice que el cuerpo ha sido hallado?


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

Se admite apuestas:

Muerte accidental

Asesinato


Yo, muerte accidental.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (6 Feb 2022)

No han tardado ni un segundo en culpar a los hombres,eso sí blancos,hetereos y autóctonos.
Esta gente fijo que supuestamente pillan a un cabeza de turco blanco,hetereo y autóctono.,aun que se demuestre que murio de muerte natural


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Se admite apuestas:
> 
> *Muerte accidental*
> 
> ...



Hombre, si no hay signos de violencia externa dudo que haya podido ser muerte por accidente.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> No han tardado ni un segundo en culpar a los hombres,eso sí blancos,hetereos y autóctonos.
> Esta gente fijo que supuestamente pillan a un cabeza de turco blanco,hetereo y autóctono.,aun que se demuestre que murio de muerte natural



Y han dejado de hablar de ello, a una semana de las elecciones, .
Blanco y en botella 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Estaban comiéndose el pollo, a las 5:50 llamaron para comprar otro
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No creo, la policía tiene el móvil de Óscar y por tanto la posición de Óscar. La policía no ha desmentido que Óscar dejo a Esther en medio de la carretera


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No creo, la policía tiene el móvil de Óscar y por tanto la posición de Óscar. La policía no ha desmentido que Óscar dejo a Esther en medio de la carretera



Oscar es el camello , les da el pollo y sigue trabajando. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Castellano (6 Feb 2022)

filets dijo:


> Se metio dronja adulterada con fentanyl y le dio un apechusque
> Los otros, que tmb estaban hasta los ojos deciden hacerse el loco. "Se fue sola a casa"
> Cuando ven que la cosa se lia y la GC va a encontar el cadaver lo abandonan al lado de la carretera para que concuerde con su "se fue sola a casa"



También concuerda con el intento de encalomarle la desaparición al Manitas (uno de ellos fue quien contó a la GC, que este les había dicho que había hablado con Esther el lunes después de la desaparición), que es el camello oficial del pueblo


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Oscar es el camello , les da el pollo y sigue trabajando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



A las 3 esta durmiendo la mona. Lleva todo el dia anterior despierto de su curro y desde la hora del partido bebiendo copas y perjudicados como todo los demas. Nada de trabajar en ese estado


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## INE (6 Feb 2022)

No deis alas a las feministas de mierda con este tipo de hilos. Cuando desaparece un tío no os veo
abriendo hilos como este. Nos merecemos todo lo
que nos pasa.


----------



## Petazetah (6 Feb 2022)

Este caso es mediatico porque la chica es mujer, joven, y guapilla. Las feministas están cruzando los dedos para que haya sido asesinato y así dar la matraca. Los peperros no se quedan atrás, hablando de prisión permanente revisable sin que se sepa aún qué ha pasado. Asco de políticos


----------



## jotace (6 Feb 2022)

Parece mentira que el camino más probable hacía el pueblo desde donde la dejaron no lo batieran con detalle lo primero, es que es de parvulitos de búsqueda.

En vez de eso mareando con el manitas y demás.


----------



## bulbullia (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Hombre, si no hay signos de violencia externa dudo que haya podido ser muerte por accidente.



Accidente en el sentido de que consumiera algo adulterado o que se mareara o quedara dormida a la intemperie.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Feb 2022)

Pero cuantos guardias crees que puede haber en traspinedo? Si hay dos por turno ya puedes dar gracias. Un modelo anacrónico policial digno del siglo XIX. Eso es lo que te venden desde guzmán el bueno , pero los que trabajamos en ella te podemos decir que es dantesco todo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> A las 3 esta durmiendo la mona. Lleva todo el dia anterior despierto de su curro y desde la hora del partido bebiendo copas y perjudicados como todo los demas. Nada de trabajar en ese estado



Trabajar para un camello no es levantar una tapia de ladrillo 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pocholito (6 Feb 2022)

Como el cuerpo haya estado ahi siempre esto es un cachondeo vaya batidas e inspecciones que hicieron sobre el terreno y eso se puede saber porque parece que la muchacha lleva el movil consigo yo creo que esto.

Y es cierto en la España vaciada no hay guardia civil casi muchas veces las partrullas se hacen por varios pueblos , yo vivo en un pueblo que de noche no hay guardia civil la patrulla hace rondas por 3 pueblos.

Pero no hay de nada por no haber ni medico, ni maestros en esos pueblos a lo mejor meten en la misma clase a todos los niños sea la edad que tengan.


----------



## LMLights (6 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Como el cuerpo haya estado ahi siempre esto es un cachondeo vaya batidas e inspecciones que hicieron sobre el terreno y eso se puede saber porque parece que la muchacha lleva el movil consigo yo creo que esto.
> 
> Y es cierto en la España vaciada no hay guardia civil casi muchas veces las partrullas se hacen por varios pueblos , yo vivo en un pueblo que de noche no hay guardia civil la patrulla hace rondas por 3 pueblos.
> 
> Pero no hay de nada por no haber ni medico, ni maestros en esos pueblos a lo mejor meten en la misma clase a todos los niños sea la edad que tengan.



La única lógica a éste asunto (como ha apuntado un conforero), es que, dado que el caso no está cerrado, que la GC esté mintiendo al afirmar que el cuerpo siempre ha estado ahí y que "no lo descubrieron" en las sucesivas batidas sobre el terreno. Con el propósito de forzar la relajación o paso en falso de los perpetradores.

(O sea, que ALGUIEN ha puesto el cadaver ahí).


----------



## pocholito (6 Feb 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> La única lógica a éste asunto (como ha apuntado un conforero), es que, dado que el caso no está cerrado, que la GC esté mintiendo al afirmar que el cuerpo siempre ha estado ahí y que "no lo descubrieron" en las sucesivas batidas sobre el terreno. Con el propósito de forzar la relajación o paso en falso de los perpetradores.
> 
> (O sea, que ALGUIEN ha puesto el cadaver ahí).




También puede ser pero me parece raro que los asesinos vuelvan al mismo pueblo a dejar el cadáver que tenga el móvil.....muy sospechoso y más habiendo batidas guardias civiles huellas


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Manifestación multitudinaria en Traspinedo para expresar la *"indignacion"* por la muerte de su vecina.

Pero... ¿y si se ha muerto sola.?


----------



## DEREC (6 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Parece mentira que el camino más probable hacía el pueblo desde donde la dejaron no lo batieran con detalle lo primero, es que es de parvulitos de búsqueda.
> 
> En vez de eso mareando con el manitas y demás.



La victima era algo secundario. Era más importante buscar un machito blanco patriarcal a quien colgarle el mochuelo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (6 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Manifestación multitudinaria en Traspinedo para expresar la *"indignacion"* por la muerte de su vecina.
> 
> Pero... ¿y si se ha muerto sola.?



Bueno, seguirán indignados igual supongo...

De momento en el parte de la 3 de ahora han estado bastante comedidos. Salvo el presidente del gobierno, que dice que este crimen no quedará impune, nadie ha dicho nada de asesinato, solo que todavía no se saben las causas...

De hecho me ha sorprendido que no estén ya linchando a varones blancos hetero.


----------



## jotace (6 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver el telediarreo de la Primera.

Insisten e insisten en que el cuerpo fue trasladado y que buscarán señales de violencia y abuso sexual (lo cual prácticamente está descartado).


Y a la vez han reconocido que NO se buscó a pie en la parcela (¡Putos inútiles!).


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2022)

Y no puede haber sido una repentinitis? En los tiempos que corren nunca se sabe.


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Acabo de ver el telediarreo de la Primera.
> 
> Insisten e insisten en que el cuerpo fue trasladado y que buscarán señales de violencia y abuso sexual (lo cual prácticamente está descartado).
> 
> ...



Osea que por cojones quieren encajarlo como viogen.


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Nuria Roca tambien expresa su repulsa a "este crimen".


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Lo de Victoria Rosell citando a un panfleto como prueba de que la muerte es violenta y luego el resto de medios citando a Victoria Rosell como prueba de que la muerte es violenta es digno de estudio ...........


----------



## la_trotona (6 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Como el cuerpo haya estado ahi siempre esto es un cachondeo vaya batidas e inspecciones que hicieron sobre el terreno y eso se puede saber porque parece que la muchacha lleva el movil consigo yo creo que esto.
> 
> Y es cierto en la España vaciada no hay guardia civil casi muchas veces las partrullas se hacen por varios pueblos , yo vivo en un pueblo que de noche no hay guardia civil la patrulla hace rondas por 3 pueblos.
> 
> Pero no hay de nada por no haber ni medico, ni maestros en esos pueblos a lo mejor meten en la misma clase a todos los niños sea la edad que tengan.



¿Cuántos niños hay en total? ¿Ponemos un maestro para cada dos o tres niños? ¿Cuántas viviendas en venta, no digamos a precio razonable, hay en ese pueblo de la España vaciada?


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo de Victoria Rosell *citando a un panfleto como prueba de que la muerte es violenta* y luego el resto de medios citando a Victoria Rosell como prueba de que la muerte es violenta es digno de estudio ...........



Lo mejor es que el panfleto en ningún momento ha dicho que haya sido violenta.


----------



## pocholito (6 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Cuántos niños hay en total? ¿Ponemos un maestro para cada dos o tres niños? ¿Cuántas viviendas en venta, no digamos a precio razonable, hay en ese pueblo de la España vaciada?



No pero esa falta de servicios hace que se despueble todavía más todos a la ciudad todo el estado autonómico se ha basado en la ciudad


----------



## la_trotona (6 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> No pero esa falta de servicios hace que se despueble todavía más todos a la ciudad todo el estado autonómico se ha basado en la ciudad



Con casas baratas y facilidades para instalar pequeños negocios, a mucha gente no le importa tanto la falta de servicios sobre todo si se es joven, y luego entonces se puede presionar para aumentar el número de servicios. Mucha parte de la culpa la tienen los caciques del pueblo que no les gusta que cambien mucho las cosas.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Bueno, seguirán indignados igual supongo...
> 
> De momento en el parte de la 3 de ahora han estado bastante comedidos. *Salvo el presidente del gobierno, que dice que este crimen no quedará impune, nadie ha dicho nada de asesinato, solo que todavía no se saben las causas...*
> 
> De hecho me ha sorprendido que no estén ya linchando a varones blancos hetero.



Realmente ha dicho..."para que este delito,* o no*, quede impune..."


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ver, el ministro del interior a esta hora sabe perfectamente si es crimen violento o no.
Si no ha dicho nada a estas horas es que no lo es, y lo más fácil es que sea repentitis, y con el lío que han montado están haciendo un nuevo guión a ver como lo venden.
El silencio de las brujas a una semana de las elecciones con hombres blancos violadores y asesinos de por medio lo dice todo.


Es el tercer caso que se les vuelve en su contra por utilizarlo políticamente, saul bulodelculo y ahora esto, sería la puntilla.
Tendrán que empezar a decir que era toxicomana, porque como haya muerto de un paro cardíaco se va a liar pero bien

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## INE (6 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Como el cuerpo haya estado ahi siempre esto es un cachondeo vaya batidas e inspecciones que hicieron sobre el terreno y eso se puede saber porque parece que la muchacha lleva el movil consigo yo creo que esto.
> 
> Y es cierto en la España vaciada no hay guardia civil casi muchas veces las partrullas se hacen por varios pueblos , yo vivo en un pueblo que de noche no hay guardia civil la patrulla hace rondas por 3 pueblos.
> 
> Pero no hay de nada por no haber ni medico, ni maestros en esos pueblos a lo mejor meten en la misma clase a todos los niños sea la edad que tengan.



La gran mayoría de España está en las mismas condiciones.


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Feb 2022)

con 35 años ya le tocaba la tercera dosis?


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el ministro del interior a esta hora sabe perfectamente si es crimen violento o no.
> Si no ha dicho nada a estas horas es que no lo es, y lo más fácil es que sea repentitis, y con el lío que han montado están haciendo un nuevo guión a ver como lo venden.
> El silencio de las brujas a una semana de las elecciones con hombres blancos violadores y asesinos de por medio lo dice todo.
> 
> ...



Para ser verdad, salvo algún despistado, los incendiarios habltuales de estas mierdas han estado bastante comedidos.

Al final el que va a quedar retratado va a ser el atontao de Casado.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Para ser verdad, salvo algún despistado, los incendiarios habltuales de estas mierdas han estado bastante comedidos.
> 
> Al final el que va a quedar retratado va a ser el atontao de Casado.



Y no te preguntas porque estan tan callados a una semana de las elecciones con vox subiendo como la espuma

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Hombre, si no hay signos de violencia externa dudo que haya podido ser muerte por accidente.



Hombre, si te mueres por dormir la mona a la intemperie también es muerte accidental.... Un poquito de por favor


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y no te preguntas porque estan tan callados a una semana de las elecciones con vox subiendo como la espuma
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues precisamente VOX tampoco ha levantado la voz. El único que ha meado fuera de tiesto ha sido el pepero.


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

Las pruebas halladas en el cadáver dan un giro radical e inesperado a la muerte de Esther López - Periodista Digital

*Las pruebas halladas en el cadáver dan un giro radical e inesperado a la muerte de Esther López*
*Los investigadores no descartan ahora que la joven falleciera por causas naturales al no encontrar signos de violencia*


...........


> Un dato importante que ha querido destacar el criminólogo es que en un primer momento no se ha observado ningún tipo de apuñalamiento, disparo o golpe en la cabeza, aunque pueden encontrarse más tarde en la autopsia.
> 
> Otra teoría que le cuesta creer al colaborador es que la muerte haya sido accidental o que el cuerpo estuviese allí desde el primer día, aunque dado el poco tiempo que ha pasado, no se puede descartar ninguna posibilidad. “Quizá no se batió en la periferia de la carretera, puede que se batiese hasta el fondo y que el cuerpo llevase allí desde el primer día, algo que determinará el levantamiento del cadáver”, apuntaba *Abad*, a quien le cuesta creer que una sola persona tenga la suficiente fuerza, y encima de madrugada, para poder trasladar el cuerpo hasta allí, pudiendo haber sido lanzado.
> 
> ...



Aquí ya lo llaman "Muerte Natural", vaya por dios que te da un jamacuco kokero o te quedas a dormir la mona a -10 grados y es "muerte natural"


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una chica muy atractiva, sea lo que fuere una pena.



Si pero a su edad solo fiestas, drogas y pollas, la sociedad les dice que eso es bueno para ellas, que no se casen y tengan hijos….


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si me roban el móvil y el pulgar derecho, hasta que no se pudra el dedo pueden seguir desbloqueando mi movil y acceder a mis cuentas y portafolios
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Habria que ver si la huella de un muerto activa la función biométrica de la huella, ya que esta no solo se rige por el patrón de esa huella sino por los impulsos eléctricos que esa persona transmite y un muerto no tiene impulsos eléctricos ni temperatura corporal.

No obstante,
Y para que quedrian acceder a su smartphone? No es más fácil quitárselo para hacerlo desaparecer??

No tiene ninguna lógica ni razón, ya que el teléfono puede ser una prueba incriminatoria del presunto asesino.

Yo sigo pensando , y lo pienso desde el minuto 1 que a esta chica le dió un infarto.


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Proporcionalmente hablando y aunque parezca un poco off topic hay más dronja en los pueblos pequeños que en las grandes ciudades......



Uno de los apodos del pueblo Transpinedo es Transpeed, así que ya te da una idea de las costumbres de ocio locales.


----------



## HurreKin (6 Feb 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> con 35 años ya le tocaba la tercera dosis?


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Si se confirma la muerte natural y/o repentinitis /infarto, nos enteraremos cuando la notícia deje de sonar en TV, al no haber culpables hombres blancos violadores..ya no interesa


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Feb 2022)

A ver si de la moña que llevaba se quedo sobando junto al camino y la helada hizo su trabajo. O eso o la dio un jamacuco con igual resultado.


----------



## brickworld (6 Feb 2022)

Esta claro que sí la pobre niña se metió algo raro y le sentó mal CLARAmente la culpa es de algún MALDITO HOMBRE
que OBLIGO a la pobre niña a meterse esa mierda...

Hay que hacer algo con estos casos y se debería penalizar cualquier contacto de un hombre con una mujer a partir de las 22h sino están debidamente casados y localizados

Esta CLARA que las mujeres no pueden ni volver a casa solas y merluzas por una carretera comarcal así que habría que aumentar el presupuesto del ministerio de igualdad para afrontar ESTE TERRIBLE TERRORISMO DE ESTADO MACHISTA



Trovador dijo:


> voy a ir haciendo recopliatorio...por si acaso:
> 
> "periodistas"
> 
> ...



GRANDES FEMINISTAS!!! VAMOS COMPAÑERAS A POR EL MACHISMO


----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

*Leído en Forocoches:*




Cita de *El_Tio_Paco* 
Yo mismo, conozco la zona, NO participe en las batidas, pero estuve en Traspinedo el sábado 15/1, (ese día la chica ya estaba desaparecida pero la familia aun no había puesto la denuncia, por lo que el caso no se conocía públicamente). El puesto de mando de una de las batidas se instaló apenas 100 metros de donde ha aparecido el cuerpo, no me creo que 600 personas de la zona, más Guardia Civil y Protección Civil, con helicóptero y drones incluidos no vieran el cuerpo, es imposible.

Yo mismo pasé por ese punto con el coche ese día 15/1, y en todos estos días te puedes imaginar la cantidad de vecinos de Traspinedo y Santibañez que han podido pasar por ahí en todos estos días, más el autobús que lleva a los chavales al instituto de Tudela todos los días, más el autobús de línea que pasa diariamente, a unos metros hay una pequeña explotación ganadera,más toda la gente que los findes va Traspinedo a comer en los restaurante, ciclistas, motoristas, tractores......etc ¿ y nadie ha visto nada? (entre los que me incluyo), es simplemente IMPOSIBLE.

Sin contar el tema de fauna salvaje, ¿en 24 días ningún animal se acercó al cuerpo de la chica? hubiese llamado la atención un montón de cuervos,urracas o águilas en el arcén de la carretera entorno al cuerpo, lo que os digo imposible no haberse dado cuenta.


----------



## Rodal (6 Feb 2022)

Cuando la vi en los carteles de desaparecida pensé, que sonrisa tan bonita. Siento mucho su final, espero que se averigüe las circunstancias de su muerte.


----------



## HurreKin (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Los amigos de Iván Díaz: “Pedimos justicia. Él no llegó por sí mismo andando hasta allí”
> 
> 
> El hermetismo en la investigación y las incógnitas sobre lo sucedido siguen rodeando al caso de Iván Díaz Bustillo. En su pueblo, Paradinas de San Jua...
> ...



La mayoría de casos así no son bien investigados. No se le dedican ni el tiempo ni los medios necesarios.


----------



## Kiral (6 Feb 2022)

La clave es la declaración del que la ha encontrado. Si es cierto eso de “he pasado todos los días desde principios de año por ahí y no he visto nada” es evidente que el cadáver ha sido trasladado.

Ahora, dos opciones:

- Que se les fue la mano drogándose, palmó, y hasta ahora no han sacado el cuerpo.

- Que la mataron.

Todo tiene objeciones. En el primer caso, como se ponen de acuerdo varias personas para aguantar, o si ha sido una, cómo y dónde la ha escondido en buen estado. Y sobre todo, como se le ocurre dejar el móvil con ella. Eso no tiene sentido salvo que sean anormales, algo probable en este país. 

En el segundo, si han movido ahí el cuerpo ahora, es porque estaban a punto de encontrarlo. No tiene lógica moverlo a donde sabes que lo van a encontrar. Lo ideal es dejarlo donde fuera. De nuevo mongolos.

Por todo esto, yo me decanto por negar la mayor, y es la opción de que el que la encontró, miente. O esa info es inventada por la prensa, que es lo que me parece más sensato y coherente. La chavala falleció ahí por causas que se desconocen, y se les pasó el verla.

Sea como fuere, descanse en paz. Y ánimo a su familia.


----------



## Monsieur George (6 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> La clave es la declaración del que la ha encontrado. Si es cierto eso de “he pasado todos los días desde principios de año por ahí y no he visto nada” es evidente que el cadáver ha sido trasladado.
> 
> Ahora, dos opciones:
> 
> ...



“he pasado todos los días desde principios de año por ahí y no he visto nada” ¿Estas declaraciones son ciertas? ¿En qué diario aparecen?


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Si se confirma la muerte natural y/o repentinitis /infarto, nos enteraremos cuando la notícia deje de sonar en TV, al no haber culpables hombres blancos violadores..ya no interesará


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cormac (6 Feb 2022)

*La zona donde apareció el cuerpo de Esther López aún no había sido batida*
*Lo ha divulgado el delegado del Gobierno en Valladolid y contraría la tesis difundida ayer de que el cuerpo habría aparecido en una zona ya revisada por las autoridades. *









La zona donde apareció el cuerpo de Esther López aún no había sido batida


Lo ha divulgado el delegado del Gobierno en Valladolid y contraría la tesis difundida ayer de que el cuerpo habría aparecido en una zona ya revisada por las autoridades.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2022)

Apesta a cagada policial, con inocentes detenidos incluidos. Ahora intentarán taparlo y justificarlo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pacomer (6 Feb 2022)

Ahi esta la cajera afilando uñas y dientes para sacarle rédito político al cadáver. "Rezando" para que sea un asesino español nativo blanco y para rematar votante de VOX. Hasta las hienas tienen más humanidad con la carroña.


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *La zona donde apareció el cuerpo de Esther López aún no había sido batida*
> *Lo ha divulgado el delegado del Gobierno en Valladolid y contraría la tesis difundida ayer de que el cuerpo habría aparecido en una zona ya revisada por las autoridades. *
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía ... Se ponen a bucear en el Duero antes de peinar cada m2 del municipio. En fin...DEP


----------



## Pdid (6 Feb 2022)

Va oliendo a cagada policial. 
La policia se ha dejado llevar por sus ideas preconcebidas, con inocentes detenidos incluso que serán eso, personas poco recomendables pero que han quedado señalados de por vida en su pueblo y por la sociedad sin culpa ninguna.

Ahora este caso se dejará morir convenientemente hasta que desaparezca la próxima chica y vuelta al circo.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

*El Instituto de Política Social (IPSE-CyL) exige "mano dura" a la justicia en el caso de Esther López*
*Pide tres días de luto oficial en toda la Comunidad*


_El Instituto de Política Social (IPSE) exigió hoy "mano dura" a la justicia en el caso de la joven Esther López, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado ayer en su localidad, Traspinedo (Valladolid). Desde la formación trasladan su "más sincero pésame y apoyo a la familia y amigos de la fallecida", y piden que los tres días de luto oficial decretados en su pueblo se extiendan a toda la Comunidad.

*"Esta muerte no debe quedar en el olvido sino que debemos sumarnos al dolor de esta familia"*, indica el presidente del Instituto de Política Social, *Pablo Hertfelder García-Conde*, quien insta a la justicia a que "*tome medidas drásticas en cuanto a la investigación de esta muerte y que no duden en aplicar la mayor sentencia al verdugo de la joven".* *“Pido con el corazón muy encogido que la justicia tome medidas drásticas y contundentes ante tal asesinato. En Castilla y León debemos actuar con firmeza y sin tibieza en este tipo de casos, no seamos como otras comunidades autónomas que se achantan ante tales realidades y no actúan con firmeza”*_









El Instituto de Política Social (IPSE-CyL) exige "mano dura" a la justicia en el caso de Esther López


Pide tres días de luto oficial en toda la Comunidad




www.elespanol.com





¿Y quién es este tipo? Alguién que está a la derecha de VOX. Así que lo de ser subnormal no es exclusivo de una sola tendencia política.


----------



## Trurl (6 Feb 2022)

La señora que ha muerto en ese pueblo estaba metida, casi seguro, como tantas mujeras en estos días, en temas de droga y prostitución....a veces se prostituyen por una simple ralla para evadirse un poco y sentir la euforia drogadicta.

Estaba a altas horas de la madrugada por la calle, de hombre en hombre, en día de diario, no se la conocía profesión u oficio habitual. Blanco y en botella....repentinitis postvacunal y/o drogadicta, posible hipotermia tras caer inconsciente...parece lo más lógico. A ver qué nos dice la matrix.


----------



## six six six the number.. (6 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> La clave es la declaración del que la ha encontrado. Si es cierto eso de “he pasado todos los días desde principios de año por ahí y no he visto nada” es evidente que el cadáver ha sido trasladado.
> 
> Ahora, dos opciones:
> 
> ...



En un caso así la prensa no se inventa nada, más bien se limitan a reproducir lo que les diga la policía, que puede ser falso con la intención de que se agiten oras aguas que a ellos les interese remover si es que están siguiendo a alguien.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Feb 2022)

En un país sano mentalmente como China esto no sería noticia, y sería algo de interés exclusivo para la policia, jueces, y familiares/seres queridos de la victima.

En el manicomio español se convierte en un circo, del cual opina hasta el presidente.

Y algunos siguen riendose de China, y creyendo que la mongocracia es el mas deseable de los sistemas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Feb 2022)

La muerte de una mujer a manos de algún malote de los que frecuenta no es un asesinato, es un suicidio.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

El foro va como el culo.

Ese servidor donde está, debe ser una patata.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

El foro va como el culo.

Ese servidor donde está, debe ser una patata.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> La señora que ha muerto en ese pueblo estaba metida, casi seguro, como tantas mujeras en estos días, en temas de droga y prostitución....a veces se prostituyen por una simple ralla para evadirse un poco y sentir la euforia drogadicta.
> 
> Estaba a altas horas de la madrugada por la calle, de hombre en hombre, en día de diario, no se la conocía profesión u oficio habitual. Blanco y en botella....repentinitis postvacunal y/o drogadicta, posible hipotermia tras caer inconsciente...parece lo más lógico. A ver qué nos dice la matrix.




Asi es.

No seria el primer drogodependiente que cae al suelo fulminado por sobredosis o por una falsa realidad que le produce las drogas y muere de hipotermia . Google da estos dias en ese pueblo -5° de minima, y eso ahora, cuando desapareció la muchacha era ola de frio.

De hecho pasa con frecuencia que los drogadictos se ausentan o desaparecen y los encuentran muertos a las pocas horas o dia siguiente, pero no sale en TV y nadie se entera más allá de familiares y amigos.

Yo estoy hasta los mismisimos que se trate a la mujer como seres especiales y angelicales, cuando bastantes de ellas, más de las que pensamos, son peores que los hombres, son más perversas, malvadas y viciosas.

Este pais siempre trata de NO mancillar ni manchar, las decisiones de las mujeres y sus problemas y siempre buscar el origen de sus malas decisiones, que debe ser el hombre y blanco y machista. Y lo digo desde el respeto de los muertos , pero Ya está bien! Al pan pan y al vino vino ..


----------



## cifuentes (6 Feb 2022)

Y para rematar la película, esta tarde se dan cuenta de que hay un BMW robado aparcado en el pueblo desde hace tres semanas:









La Policía Judicial inspecciona un BMW aparcado en Traspinedo desde hace tres semanas


El propietario, vecino de Viana de Cega, denunció el robo el 22 de enero y los agentes recogen muestras por si estuviera relacionado con la muerte de la desaparecida en




www.elnortedecastilla.es





3 semanas con la Guardia Civil de media España allí metida y a nadie se le da por comprobar la matrícula hasta hoy.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Y para rematar la película, esta tarde se dan cuenta de que hay un BMW robado aparcado en el pueblo desde hace tres semanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Tal y como informa El Norte de Castilla, el turismo supuestamente *habría sido robado* y su propietario, un vecino del municipio de Viana de Cega, municipio situado a unos 30 kilómetros de Traspinedo, denunció su desaparición el 22 de enero. No obstante, los vecinos insisten en que llevaba en el pueblo, al menos, dos días antes._

Pues no sé que relación puede tener si como se dice el coche fue robado y aparcado en el pueblo al menos seís después de desaparecer la chica.

Hombre, ya lo sabrían al avisarles la gente del pueblo. Esos polis no tenían que saber nada de robos de coches...no es cometido. Lo que se hecho con ese registro es cubrir el expediente.


----------



## cifuentes (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> _Tal y como informa El Norte de Castilla, el turismo supuestamente *habría sido robado* y su propietario, un vecino del municipio de Viana de Cega, municipio situado a unos 30 kilómetros de Traspinedo, denunció su desaparición el 22 de enero. No obstante, los vecinos insisten en que llevaba en el pueblo, al menos, dos días antes._
> 
> Pues no sé que relación puede tener si como se dice el coche fue robado y aparcado en el pueblo al menos seís después de desaparecer la chica.
> 
> Hombre, ya lo sabrían al avisarles la gente del pueblo. Esos polis no tenían que saber nada de robos de coches...no es cometido. Lo que se hecho con ese registro es cubrir el expediente.



Robar un coche y abandonarlo en una zona en la que esos días ya se estaban realizando batidas y estaba plagado de Guardia Civiles es cuando menos curioso. Aunque también pueden ser unos rumanos que no supiesen nada del tema, se encontrasen de casualidad con el despliegue de Guardia Civil y aparcasen el coche y salieran por patas para no enmarronarse.


----------



## Fígaro (6 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> En un país sano mentalmente como China esto no sería noticia, y sería algo de interés exclusivo para la policia, jueces, y familiares/seres queridos de la victima.
> 
> En el manicomio español se convierte en un circo, del cual opina hasta el presidente.
> 
> Y algunos siguen riendose de China, y creyendo que la mongocracia es el mas deseable de los sistemas.



Vete a China, mentecato.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Robar un coche y abandonarlo en una zona en la que esos días ya se estaban realizando batidas y estaba plagado de Guardia Civiles es cuando menos curioso. Aunque también pueden ser unos rumanos que no supiesen nada del tema, se encontrasen de casualidad con el despliegue de Guardia Civil y aparcasen el coche y salieran por patas para no enmarronarse.



A ver, la denuncia del robo se realiza el día 22 pero no se sabe a ciencia cierta desde cuando estaba el coche aparcado:

_El turismo, un BMW blanco serie 3 familiar, llevaba aparcado en el mismo lugar,* al menos desde el 18 de enero*, según indicaron fuentes vecinales._

*17 de enero*_ la familia denuncia la desaparición. Su desaparición, al principio, se consideró como de *«bajo riesgo»*. 

*18 de enero. Primera batida.*_


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vete a China, mentecato.



China es buena para los chinos, no para los inmis!.

No todo el mundo es tan tolai como tu pais.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> A ver, la denuncia del robo se realiza el día 22 pero no se sabe a ciencia cierta desde cuando estaba el coche aparcado:
> 
> _El turismo, un BMW blanco serie 3 familiar, llevaba aparcado en el mismo lugar,* al menos desde el 18 de enero*, según indicaron fuentes vecinales._
> 
> ...



Pinta feo. 

¿Pero de verdad aquí hay gente que cree que el cuerpo ha estado un mes y que nadie se ha percatado?


----------



## cifuentes (6 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pinta feo.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad aquí hay gente que cree que el cuerpo ha estado un mes y que nadie se ha percatado?



Al 100 %

Lo que no es creíble es que alguien mueva un cuerpo después de un mes y sea capaz de dejarlo en una sola pieza.


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Y para rematar la película, esta tarde se dan cuenta de que hay un BMW robado aparcado en el pueblo desde hace tres semanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cifuentes dijo:


> Y para rematar la película, esta tarde se dan cuenta de que hay un BMW robado aparcado en el pueblo desde hace tres semanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto cada vez es más esperpentico...o inquietante. Demasiadas cosas raras ..


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Al 100 %
> 
> Lo que no es creíble es que alguien mueva un cuerpo después de un mes y sea capaz de dejarlo en una sola pieza.



En qué sentido?


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Huele a super CAGADA POLICIAL

Y OWNED DE LOS MEDIOS LAS FEMINISTAS, Y LAS POLÍTICAS...


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pinta feo.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad aquí hay gente que cree que el cuerpo ha estado un mes y que nadie se ha percatado?



Es posible, ya ha ocurrido otras veces.


----------



## Orgelmeister (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Me cae bien el tipo que escribe esto...pero esto último da un poquito de verguenza ajena:
> 
> _Todo un pueblo espera tenso los siguientes acontecimientos temiendo que entre sus propios vecinos esté la respuesta a la muerte *de una mujer de 35 años que sólo salió a tomar unas cervezas con amigos.*_



Aún así, es de agradecer que no haya puesto "chica". O "jovencita doncella".



pocholito dijo:


> Si estaba ahi desde el primer dia vaya chapuza sino es asi da más miedo



Las dos cosas dan miedo.



Trovador dijo:


> Bueno ahora repasando bien la escena las imagenes conducen al error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen teleobjetivo se gasta el piriodista... Me ha costado un ratillo ubicarme.



pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el ministro del interior a esta hora sabe perfectamente si es crimen violento o no.
> Si no ha dicho nada a estas horas es que no lo es, y lo más fácil es que sea repentitis, y con el lío que han montado están haciendo un nuevo guión a ver como lo venden.
> El silencio de las brujas a una semana de las elecciones con hombres blancos violadores y asesinos de por medio lo dice todo.
> 
> ...



Amén.



Trovador dijo:


> Pues precisamente VOX tampoco ha levantado la voz. El único que ha meado fuera de tiesto ha sido el pepero.



Nadie espera menos del fantoche.



Cormac dijo:


> *Leído en Forocoches:*
> Cita de *El_Tio_Paco*
> Yo mismo, conozco la zona, NO participe en las batidas, pero estuve en Traspinedo el sábado 15/1, (ese día la chica ya estaba desaparecida pero la familia aun no había puesto la denuncia, por lo que el caso no se conocía públicamente). El puesto de mando de una de las batidas se instaló apenas 100 metros de donde ha aparecido el cuerpo, no me creo que 600 personas de la zona, más Guardia Civil y Protección Civil, con helicóptero y drones incluidos no vieran el cuerpo, es imposible.
> 
> ...



Es cierto. Pero mira el fotógrafo francés ese, nosecuantos días muerto en la calle. Lo que dices de los animales tiene todo el sentido. Menudo coñazo dan los cuervos. Para los que están buscando un cuerpo cantaría a leguas.

A estas alturas así está el partido: el silencio sepulcral sugiere que no hay machote malote blancote (oooh Irena, se te jodió el circo y yo que me alegro y nutro), y a la mujer le dió una repentinitis de arnm o de sustancias varias (o un patatús sin causa clara, también puede ser) en compañía de (al menos) un hombre inocente (digo inocente del homicidio) que, con fundamento, supuso que le iban a cargar el muerto con todo el circo femibrujo. El tipo (o tipos o tipas) tampoco es que fueran unas lumbreras (siendo presuntos yonkarras... no es de extrañar) y ha terminado dejando el cuerpo allí para ahorrarse papeleo antes de que lo encuentren en alguna zona de su influencia. El detalle del bolsito colocado encima es revelador de cierto vínculo.

Aún sí, no descartaría que ella llegó allí por su pie aunque se me hace raro que un amigo te deje por ahí enmedio de la nada en una madrugada del invierno castellano estando a 1min en coche del pueblo (la gente de pueblo va a mear en coche). Igual planeaba que una caminata al frío la espabilara de vuelta a casa o no podía dejarse ver con el acompañante, ni su coche. Por ser hombre casado, por ejemplo. Tambíen pudo pensar que volver sola y borracha era una buena idea. Si lo dicen las ministras... que tienen tanta preparación, ellas sabrán.

Orgelmeister Fletcher. Ex-ávido lector de novelas de crimen.


----------



## Trovador (6 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Al 100 %
> 
> Lo que no es creíble es que alguien mueva un cuerpo después de un mes y sea capaz de dejarlo en una sola pieza.



No sólo eso. Todos los sospechosos estaban controlados y no es muy "sensato" lo de depositar un cadáver a 200 metros donde se le vió por última vez.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No sólo eso. Todos los sospechosos estaban controlados y no es muy "sensato" lo de depositar un cadáver a 200 metros donde se le vió por última vez.



Precisamente por eso, hay que buscar a un familiar de alguno de los sospechosos y con el suficiente vínculo como para arriesgarse.

Me resulta muy raro que el cuerpo lleve un mes allí.

Y es más, el supuesto vecino que lo encontró, pasaba casi a diario por allí. Lo habría visto antes.


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Feb 2022)

Como se haya pasado el cadáver 25 días ahí... Menudo operativo ejemplar de la GC . Tendrán que camuflarlo de alguna manera.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pinta feo.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad aquí hay gente que cree que el cuerpo ha estado un mes y que nadie se ha percatado?



Parece increíble, pero habría que saber más de la zona concreta.

Por el clima, con heladas ligeras, y pocas horas de sol, es probable que el cuerpo no se haya descompuesto mucho, y no haya dado su olor pistas de estar ahí.

De facto, el cuerpo ha podido estar en una media de temperatura de 4ºC entre mínimo y máximo, temperatura de frigorífico.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (6 Feb 2022)

O el cuerpo llevaba 25 dias ahi y nadie lo vió.
O el asesino/s-complice/s mueven un cuerpo descompuesto 25 dias muerto para dejarlo en un sitio visible. Tambien pueden haberlo tenido en un arcon (para qué?).


Ambas opciones parecen ilogicas, pero vamos yo si tuviera que elegir diria que es la primera, y que las batidas han sido batidas-paco, un poco de maleza, temperaturas frias y secas y el cuerpo alli desde el primer dia.

Añado que he leido que no había signos de violencia ni de que fuese arrastrado el cuerpo, aparece con el movil y pertenencias...en realidad...no hay ninguna pista que indique ningun asesinato no?

En fin, recogeran cable, silencio informativo como el caso de Igualada y a otra cosa


----------



## Michael_Knight (6 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pinta feo.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad aquí hay gente que cree que el cuerpo ha estado un mes y que nadie se ha percatado?



Lo que no se cree nadie es que el asesino coja el cadáver tres semanas después, lo meta en un coche y lo tire en una cuneta.

Ten en cuenta que la información que nos está llegando es a través de periodistas, o sea que muy deficiente. Ayer decían que se había batido la zona y hoy dicen que no, ayer decían que estaba en la cuneta y ahora parece que no estaba tan en la cuneta, además ha aparecido con el abrigo y con el móvil, ¿el asesino la tuvo en su casa tres semanas con el abrigo y el móvil?, no parece muy verosímil.

Asesinada o muerte accidental lo que es casi seguro es que el cuerpo estuvo allí siempre.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece increíble, pero habría que saber más de la zona concreta.
> 
> Por el clima, con heladas ligeras, y pocas horas de sol, es probable que el cuerpo no se haya descompuesto mucho, y no haya dado su olor pistas de estar ahí.
> 
> De facto, el cuerpo ha podido estar en una media de temperatura de 4ºC entre mínimo y máximo, temperatura de frigorífico.



El sitio es justo al lado de la carretera, y pasaba gente a diario.

De hecho quien lo ve es un vecino que anda prácticamente todos los días por allí.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> ... pero vamos yo si tuviera que elegir diria que es la primera, y que las batidas han sido batidas-paco, un poco de maleza, temperaturas frias y secas y el cuerpo alli desde el primer dia.



Las batidas eran puestas en escena para las TVs, con algunos vecinos como extras, y para hacer como que se hacía algo.

Si hubiera habido perros, y rondando por esas zonas, hubieran encontrado el cuerpo.


----------



## Murray's (6 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Precisamente por eso, hay que buscar a un familiar de alguno de los sospechosos y con el suficiente vínculo como para arriesgarse.
> 
> *Los sospechosos que estuvieron con ella ya han declarado y no hay prueba que se les pueda imputar,¿ la familia para qué si el juez ya ha escarbado y no hay pruebas?*
> 
> ...




Contesto en negrita.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo que no se cree nadie es que el asesino coja el cadáver tres semanas después, lo meta en un coche y lo tire en una cuneta.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la información que nos está llegando es a través de periodistas, o sea que muy deficiente. Ayer decían que se había batido la zona y hoy dicen que no, ayer decían que estaba en la cuneta y ahora parece que no estaba tan en la cuneta, además ha aparecido con el abrigo y con el móvil, ¿el asesino la tuvo en su casa tres semanas con el abrigo y el móvil?, miz parece muy verosímil.
> 
> Asesinada o muerte accidental lo que es casi seguro es que el cuerpo estuvo allí siempre.



Pues si tiene sentido, no hace ningún movimiento cuando ve todo lo que se lía, y ahora que se está estrechando mucho el cerco y que se empezaría a acojonar de verdad (cadaver en descomposición) y decide jugársela una noche para librarse del marrón, y le sale bien.

En esa carretera por la noche no pasa nadie, pero de día es bastante concurrida. Y más durante este mes.

El cuerpo está a un metro y poco de la carretera y lo encuentra un señor que suele pasear por ahí todos los días.

Es por esto que me resulta muy raro.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Contesto en negrita.



No es que no haya una prueba que se le pueda imputar, sino que los dejan sueltos para ver sus movimientos, cualquiera que sepa algo del mundillo sabe que es así. Tomas declaración y automáticamente dejas libre para ver que hace.

Me resulta raro porque esa zona es muy concurrida, el cuerpo está a metro y medio de la carretera, y para más énfsasis, lo encuentra un vecino que suele andar por ahí a diario.

Estás buscando a una persona (no solo el cuerpo, también cualquier objeto que pudiera ayudar con la investigación) pasando por ahí a diario, y pasa un mes el cuerpo sin ser percibido por NINGUNA persona?

No digo que no sea posible, digo que es muy complicado.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Feb 2022)

No hay signos de violencia pese a las declaraciones condenatoria de políticos de todo pelaje... Suena a fiesta blanca... Tema desapareciendo de los medios en 3 2 1...


----------



## cifuentes (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> En qué sentido?



Se nota que nunca has intentado mover un cadaver expuesto a temperatura ambiente durante 3 semanas. Si no lo mueves está de una pieza, pero por dentro las bacterias ya han empezando a descomponerlo, el hígado, por ejemplo, ya ha desaparecido completamente a las tres semanas. Los gases producidos hacen que esté completamente hinchado, y en cuanto lo meneas, la piel se resquebraja por el sitio más débil y el líquido sale todo fuera y el hedor es insoportable. Ese olor es inolvidable y no te lo quitas de la cabeza en días. Cualquiera que trabaje en una funeraria de recogidas judiciales, policía o sanitario te lo puede decir, pasa todos los días, porque todos los días aparecen cuerpos en viviendas que llevan semanas allí. 

Meterlo en un coche y depositarlo en otro sitio de una pieza es imposible si no está congelado en una cámara. Y si estuvo congelado, ya lo saben porque lo primero que le hicieron fue un TAC. Además, no hay muchas cámaras ni muchos coches en los que puedas meter un cuerpo extendido sin doblarlo.


----------



## DEREC (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pues si tiene sentido, no hace ningún movimiento cuando ve todo lo que se lía, y ahora que se está estrechando mucho el cerco y que se empezaría a acojonar de verdad (cadaver en descomposición) y decide jugársela una noche para librarse del marrón, y le sale bien.
> 
> En esa carretera por la noche no pasa nadie, pero de día es bastante concurrida. Y más durante este mes.
> 
> ...



No tiene ningun sentido ya que tuvo 5 dias antes de que denunciaran su desaparicion. Guardarte un muerto en casa y esperar un mes para dejarlo por ahi, con la poli rondando no se le ocurre a nadie. Si se te muere o la matas en casa lo suyo es dehacerte del cadaver esa misma noche o la siguiente como mucho.


----------



## Murray's (7 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo que no se cree nadie es que el asesino coja el cadáver tres semanas después, lo meta en un coche y lo tire en una cuneta.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la información que nos está llegando es a través de periodistas, o sea que muy deficiente. Ayer decían que se había batido la zona y hoy dicen que no, ayer decían que estaba en la cuneta y ahora parece que no estaba tan en la cuneta, además ha aparecido con el abrigo y con el móvil, ¿el asesino la tuvo en su casa tres semanas con el abrigo y el móvil?, no parece muy verosímil.
> 
> Asesinada o muerte accidental lo que es casi seguro es que el cuerpo estuvo allí siempre.



Asesinato?

Si ya han dicho que no tiene signos de que haya sido asesinada , el cadaver no tiene ninguna señal, ni por arma blanca ni pistola ni golpe ni estragulamiento....


----------



## Murray's (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> No es que no haya una prueba que se le pueda imputar, sino que los dejan sueltos para ver sus movimientos, cualquiera que sepa algo del mundillo sabe que es así. Tomas declaración y automáticamente dejas libre para ver que hace.
> 
> Me resulta raro porque esa zona es muy concurrida, el cuerpo está a metro y medio de la carretera, y para más énfsasis, lo encuentra un vecino que suele andar por ahí a diario.
> 
> ...




¿Controlar movimientos de los que declararon cuando ya tienen el cadaver y además este no muestra signos de violencia ?

Eso suelen hacerlo cuando no hay cuerpo. Ahora que lo.hay, son libres porque todos los declarantes son inocentes.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Se nota que nunca has intentado mover un cadaver expuesto a temperatura ambiente durante 3 semanas. Si no lo mueves está de una pieza, pero por dentro las bacterias ya han empezando a descomponerlo, el hígado, por ejemplo, ya ha desaparecido completamente a las tres semanas. Los gases producidos hacen que esté completamente hinchado, y en cuanto lo meneas, la piel se resquebraja por el sitio más débil y el líquido sale todo fuera y el hedor es insoportable. Ese olor es inolvidable y no te lo quitas de la cabeza en días. Cualquiera que trabaje en una funeraria de recogidas judiciales, policía o sanitario te lo puede decir, pasa todos los días, porque todos los días aparecen cuerpos en viviendas que llevan semanas allí.
> 
> Meterlo en un coche y depositarlo en otro sitio de una pieza es imposible si no está congelado en una cámara. Y si estuvo congelado, ya lo saben porque lo primero que le hicieron fue un TAC. Además, no hay muchas cámaras ni muchos coches en los que puedas meter un cuerpo extendido sin doblarlo.



Pues no soy un psicópata, pero sin considerarme un experto, algo de criminología entiendo. La temperatura ambiente en esa zona es la de un frigorífico, y si tienes un congelador industrial, no vas a tener problemas. Y un cadáver no se descompone por moverlo a las tres semanas con las condiciones climatológicas que hay.

Claro aún no sabemos nada.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> ¿Controlar movimientos de los que declararon cuando ya tienen el cadaver y además este no muestra signos de violencia ?
> 
> Eso suelen hacerlo cuando no hay cuerpo. Ahora que lo.hay, son libres porque todos los declarantes son inocentes.



Ah que cuando los dejaron sueltos ya había cadaver? 

No, los soltaron mucho antes de encontrar a Esther. 

Eso suelen hacerlo cuando no hay cuerpo? Que se lo digan a Carcaño...por favor, no digamos tonterías.

Los investigadores no tienen nada y los dejan sueltos para ver si cometen algún error, ahora que hay cadaver lo primero es esperar a la autopsia, de detenerlos siempre hay tiempo.

Con el chicle sabían perfectamente que era él, pero no quisieron ir a por él hasta tenerlo todo BIEN atado.


----------



## granville (7 Feb 2022)

cada hora que nada de la autopsia refuerza mas la posibilidad de cagada de la GC, porque en un caso con repercusion nacional en el que hace declaraciones hasta el presidente del gobierno, no se tardan días en hacer una autopsia.

asi que hay que asumir que la autopsia ya se hizo y estan viendo que version contar a los medios y eso es por dos razones:

hay algo incriminatorio muy claro y necesitan algo de tiempo para analizarlo y jugar con ventaja o esta inventadose alguna historieta como version oficial, cuanto mas tiempo pase la segunda es la mas probable.


----------



## Murray's (7 Feb 2022)

Pues mucho de criminologia no entiendes, un cadaver puede aguantar bien en refrigeración un par de semanas a temperaturas 5°

Por lo que dice Google la temperatura en los dias que permaneció el cadaver, oscila entre minimas de -6° la más baja y máximas de 15°o 16° el dia más caluroso.

Siendo la media de Enero de...entre 0 y 8° aprox


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> cada hora que nada de la autopsia refuerza mas la posibilidad de cagada de la GC, porque en un caso con repercusion nacional en el que hace declaraciones hasta el presidente del gobierno, no se tardan días en hacer una autopsia.
> 
> asi que hay que asumir que la autopsia ya se hizo y estan viendo que version contar a los medios y eso es por dos razones:
> 
> hay algo incriminatorio muy claro y necesitan algo de tiempo para analizarlo y jugar con ventaja o esta inventadose alguna historieta como version oficial, cuanto mas tiempo pase la segunda es la mas probable.



La autopsia empezó esta mañana.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues mucho de criminologia no entiendes, un cadaver puede aguantar bien en refrigeración un par de semanas a temperaturas 5°
> 
> Por lo que dice Google la temperatura en los dias que permaneció el cadaver, oscila entre minimas de -6° la más baja y máximas de 15°o 16° el dia más caluroso.
> 
> Siendo la media de Enero de...entre 0 y 8° aprox



Precisamente por eso dicen que el cuerpo está demasiado bien para haber estado a la intemperie, expuesto a alimañas, lluvia, y otras inclemencias.

Y por supuesto, que lo haya encontrado una persona que anda a diario por ahí, lo obviamos.

No entenderé mucho de criminología, pero tu no tienes ni puta idea.

Por cierto, cítame que no muerdo. 

Edito: Ojo, que yo no digo que no haya podido ser una cagada de la investigación o que por casualidades de la vida no se hayan cerciorado del cuerpo hasta pasado un mes, SOLO DEFIENDO QUE ESA VERSIÓN ES LA MENOS PROBABLE, sin más.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Feb 2022)

Si llevaba 3 semanas ahí raro es que los bichos no se la hayan comido...

La metieron en un congelador y luego la tiraron? 

Suena absurdo pero es viable.


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Apesta a cagada policial, con inocentes detenidos incluidos. Ahora intentarán taparlo y justificarlo.
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



No sé a qué apesta, pero leyendo la carta del padre... a mi me güele que la familia ya tiene el resultado de la autopsia.


----------



## granville (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> La autopsia empezó esta mañana.



y por curiosidad cuanto se tarda en hacer una autopsia, si miras por internet dice que entre dos o 4 horas, me imagino que mas si se tiene que pedir analisis de sustancia, pero ni idea.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Si llevaba 3 semanas ahí raro es que los bichos no se la hayan comido...
> 
> La metieron en un congelador y luego la tiraron?
> 
> Suena absurdo pero es viable.



Exacto, en un mes alguna alimaña la habría al menos mordisqueado un poco.


----------



## Murray's (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Ah que cuando los dejaron sueltos ya había cadaver?
> 
> No, los soltaron mucho antes de encontrar a Esther.
> 
> ...



Los soltaron porque no hay pruebas que se les impute , por tanto son libres e inocentes.

¿Tu crees que la han asesinado?

Y cómo? si no hay signos de asesinato ni si quiera huellas ni restos biológicos de otras personas...u hombres

La policia y la justícia se basa en pruebas, no en suposiciones


----------



## Murray's (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Exacto, *en un mes alguna alimaña la habría al menos mordisqueado un poco.*



Suposiciones.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> y por curiosidad cuanto se tarda en hacer una autopsia, si miras por internet dice que entre dos o 4 horas, me imagino que mas si se tiene que pedir analisis de sustancia, pero ni idea.



Eso ya depende, puede ser que la autopsia se haya hecho, pero aún no se haya emitido el informe, que eso es lo que suele filtrarse.

Tema de análisis de tejidos/sustancias depende de la prioridad del caso, 2, 3 o una semana. Incluso más.

Si no tiene mucha historia el cadaver, seguramente esté ya la autopsia realizada pero quizá deban esperar al informe de toxicología para cuadrar con lo encontrado en el cuerpo.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Exacto, en un mes alguna alimaña la habría al menos mordisqueado un poco.




Un mes? En 2 días tienes a las rapaces y pájaros encima, y más en esa zona. 

Por no hablar de zorros, comadrejas e insectos varios.

En un mes ya solo quedan huesos.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (7 Feb 2022)

Mi pacohipotesis , es que si la chica ha sido llevada nuevo allí , me resulta muy raro que a 4 robaperas drogadictos de amigos no se les hubiera podrido el cadaver


----------



## granville (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Eso ya depende, puede ser que la autopsia se haya hecho, pero aún no se haya emitido el informe, que eso es lo que suele filtrarse.
> 
> Tema de análisis de tejidos/sustancias depende de la prioridad del caso, 2, 3 o una semana. Incluso más.
> 
> Si no tiene mucha historia el cadaver, seguramente esté ya la autopsia realizada pero quizá deban esperar al informe de toxicología para cuadrar con lo encontrado en el cuerpo.



de sustancias me imagino que es relevante, pero de tejidos, estamos hablando de un informe medico para determinar la muerte, no de un informe policial para determinar el asesino.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2022)

Parece que el caso ha dado un giro repentino.

La policía funcivaga la ha cagado, y las alimañas no se han comido el cadáver porque huelen el veneno en la sangre.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los soltaron porque no hay pruebas que se les impute , por tanto son libres e inocentes.
> 
> ¿Tu crees que la han asesinado?
> 
> ...



Porque nunca han dejado que haga su vida el principal sospechoso para poder recabar más pruebas...

Los dejan libres aún sabiendo que sus versiones no cuadran porque CREEN que así alguno se va a ir del hilo, va a hacer alguna gilipollez...

Yo no creo ni que le hayan asesinado ni que no, lo que digo es que esa gilipollez de que los dejan libres tras tomarles declaración es una EVIDENCIA de su INOCENCIA es solo eso, UNA TREMENDA GILIPOLLEZ. No me quiero poner aquí a citarte los casos donde dejan libres o directamente no detienen a los sospechosos para poder complementar más la investigación.

Vaya que resulta que eres tú el médico forense que ha hecho la autopsia? ya sabes que no hay signos de asesinato, ni huellas ni nada de nada? 

Creía que toxicología tardaba un par de días, pero parece que tú lo sabes apenas unas horas después de haber empezado a practicarse la autopsia.

Lo que han dicho es que no hay signos DE VIOLENCIA, perfectamente ha podido ser dada muerte por sofocación, drogas, o una mezcla de todo ello. Ni siquiera tiene pinta de asesinato, más bien de homicidio, por una de esas cuestiones que menciono, pero no descarto nada, porque a diferencia de ti, no me creo medico forense, ni jefe de la judicial. 

Justo lo que tú no estás haciendo, creyendo que es más probable que un cuerpo haya pasado desapercibido un mes entero con gente pasando a diario y buscando. (aunque por esa zona concretamente no se hayan realizado batidas)


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Suposiciones.



Como todo lo que dices tú, pero a diferencia de los míos no llevan invenciones, querido medico forense.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> de sustancias me imagino que es relevante, pero de tejidos, estamos hablando de un informe medico para determinar la muerte, no de un informe policial para determinar el asesino.



Pero eso quizá no lo hagan en el momento. Y si la chica había consumido drogas (que es lo que parece) lo mismo tienen que darle más vueltas al tema.


----------



## jurbu (7 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Se nota que nunca has intentado mover un cadaver expuesto a temperatura ambiente durante 3 semanas. Si no lo mueves está de una pieza, pero por dentro las bacterias ya han empezando a descomponerlo, el hígado, por ejemplo, ya ha desaparecido completamente a las tres semanas. Los gases producidos hacen que esté completamente hinchado, y en cuanto lo meneas, la piel se resquebraja por el sitio más débil y el líquido sale todo fuera y el hedor es insoportable. Ese olor es inolvidable y no te lo quitas de la cabeza en días. Cualquiera que trabaje en una funeraria de recogidas judiciales, policía o sanitario te lo puede decir, pasa todos los días, porque todos los días aparecen cuerpos en viviendas que llevan semanas allí.
> 
> Meterlo en un coche y depositarlo en otro sitio de una pieza es imposible si no está congelado en una cámara. Y si estuvo congelado, ya lo saben porque lo primero que le hicieron fue un TAC. Además, no hay muchas cámaras ni muchos coches en los que puedas meter un cuerpo extendido sin doblarlo.



Tienes razón mover un cadáver de un mes es complicado. Si murió en compañía de otros lo más plausible es que la dejaran la noche siguiente (hubo una ventana temporal de días sin aviso) y la cubrieran con los fardos/bolsas que se acumulan en el entorno.







Ahora solamente han destapado para que apareciera.


----------



## kokod (7 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Parece que el caso ha dado un giro repentino.
> 
> La policía funcivaga la ha cagado, y las alimañas no se han comido el cadáver porque huelen el veneno en la sangre.



Eso se lleva diciendo de hace días, muerte natural o por estupefacientes, por otro lado, hemos visto lo de siempre funcivagos haciendo cosas de funcivagos, esto es un reflejo actual del país.


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Feb 2022)

Supongamos que era tan evidente el cuerpo en la entrada del pueblo que nadie lo vió, pero los pajaros carroñeros y buitres hubieran llamado la atención al acudir al cadaver.
Queda descartado por tanto que el cuerpo estuviese allí y que ha sido trasladado la misma noche anterior al descubrimiento, por alguno de los vecinos del pueblo desde donde la tenía en conserva, ya que no quería arriesgarse a sacarla lejos de su escondite en el pueblo o cercanías.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Feb 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Supongamos que era tan evidente el cuerpo en la entrada del pueblo que nadie lo vió, pero los pajaros y buitres hubieran llamado la atencion al acudir al cadaver.
> Queda descartado que el cuerpo estuviese allí y que ha sido colocado allí la noche anterior a su descubrimiento por alguno de los vecinos del pueblo desde donde la tenía en conserva y que no quería arriesgarse a sacarla lejos de su escondite en el pueblo.



Ergo, asesinato


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ergo, asesinato



U homicidio. (tiene más pinta de hecho)


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> *Precisamente por eso dicen que el cuerpo está demasiado bien *para haber estado a la intemperie, expuesto a alimañas, lluvia, y otras inclemencias.
> 
> Y por supuesto, que lo haya encontrado una persona que anda a diario por ahí, lo obviamos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que eso nunca lo han dicho...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Yo creo que eso nunca lo han dicho...



En antena 3, esta tarde.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

La declaración del testigo que halló el cadáver de Esther sustenta la tesis de que fue 'colocado' a la vista


La Guardia Civil abre el acceso a la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo, en la provincia de Valladolid, tras procesar el escenario donde apareció muerta la joven




www.elnortedecastilla.es





*La declaración del testigo que halló el cadáver de Esther sustenta la tesis de que fue 'colocado' a la vista*
*LA INVESTIGACIÓN*
*La Guardia Civil abre el acceso a la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo, en la provincia de Valladolid, tras procesar el escenario donde apareció muerta la joven*


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> En antena 3, esta tarde.



Pues mal...porque yo siempre he leído y escuchado esto:

_Al parecer, la joven ha aparecido con* la misma ropa que llevaba el día de su desaparición en una zona que no había sido batida por ser un lugar habitual de paso de los vecinos de la localidad, *según han precisado a Efe fuentes de la investigación, quienes aseguran que si el cuerpo hubiera estado allí desde el principio se hubiese visto antes._

Con toda su ropa y pertenencias, sin huellas de batida y sin signos violentos a primera vista.


----------



## NPI (7 Feb 2022)

Tropa de Élite, os daréis cuenta los que seáis inteligentes y despiertos (sin un lavado de cerebro previo).


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Pues mal...porque yo siempre he leído y escuchado esto:
> 
> _Al parecer, la joven ha aparecido con* la misma ropa que llevaba el día de su desaparición en una zona que no había sido batida por ser un lugar habitual de paso de los vecinos de la localidad, *según han precisado a Efe fuentes de la investigación, quienes aseguran que si el cuerpo hubiera estado allí desde el principio se hubiese visto antes._
> 
> Con toda su ropa y pertenencias, sin huellas de batida y sin signos violentos a primera vista.











La declaración del testigo que halló el cadáver de Esther sustenta la tesis de que fue 'colocado' a la vista


La Guardia Civil abre el acceso a la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo, en la provincia de Valladolid, tras procesar el escenario donde apareció muerta la joven




www.elnortedecastilla.es





El tio que la ha encontrado pasa por allí prácticamente a diario, es una zona concurrida, la transitan, gente paseando, en bici, y además cuando se hacían batidas, llegaban a unos 100 metros de la zona.

Precisamente, toda su ropa, sin huellas, ni signos violentos, sin muestras de batida, lo que quiere decir que para haber estado un mes allí a la intemperie ha tenido mucha suerte con las inclemencias, alimañas, etc...


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Feb 2022)

No necesariamente es un feminicidio, hay prácticas orgiásticas de fiesta con sustancias peligrosas... que pueden generar un parraque fatal y el susodicho acojonarse y esconder su responsabilidad ocultando lo sucedido.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> La declaración del testigo que halló el cadáver de Esther sustenta la tesis de que fue 'colocado' a la vista
> 
> 
> La Guardia Civil abre el acceso a la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo, en la provincia de Valladolid, tras procesar el escenario donde apareció muerta la joven
> ...



Si la zona es tan concurrida como dices no habrá muchas alimañas.
Vestida de invierno estaría protegida frente alimañas.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si la zona es tan concurrida como dices no habrá muchas alimañas.
> Vestida de invierno estaría protegida frente alimañas.



Pájaros, ratones de campo, zorros...

En cualquier caso si es zona lo suficientemente concurrida para evitar las alimañas, no para no haber sido vista en un mes.

Que tiene que ver la ropa?


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> La declaración del testigo que halló el cadáver de Esther sustenta la tesis de que fue 'colocado' a la vista
> 
> 
> La Guardia Civil abre el acceso a la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo, en la provincia de Valladolid, tras procesar el escenario donde apareció muerta la joven
> ...



Estaba en la cuneta debajo de la señal de fin de prohibición. Por ahí circula poca gente paseando teniendo a la derecha como a la izquierda caminos vecianles que llegan hasta el pueblo.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





...y lo que dice el títular del Norte es que esa declaración es la que sustenta la hipótesis de la colocación del cuerpo...sin ella no habría ningún indicio para mantenerla.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Estaba en la cuneta debajo de la señal de fin de prohibición. Por ahí circula poca gente paseando teniendo a la derecha como a la izquierda caminos vecianles que llegan hasta el pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es cierto, es zona concurrida, es la zona que todo el mundo toma para ir al pueblo, el camino más directo. 

Y más durante este mes, con todo el trasiego de gente.

La hipótesis viene derivada porque ese vecino pasaba casi A DIARIO por lo cual era improbable haberla visto un mes después de que allí estuviera.

Hay en internet videos hechos en coche del trayecto y puedes ver el tráfico que hay.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> No es cierto, es zona concurrida, es la zona que todo el mundo toma para ir al pueblo, el camino más directo.
> 
> Y más durante este mes, con todo el trasiego de gente.
> 
> ...








Si es tan concurrida ....¿cómo es que el cuerpo lo hallan a las 10:30 de la mañana si era tan evidente su localización? ¿Fue este vecino el primero que pasaba por allí esa mañana a pessar de ser una ruta concurrida y más un fin de semana?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Wow es psicológico.

Supongo que el vecino que encontró a Esther después de un mes y que pasaba a diario en realidad no pasaba a diario sino que tenía una especie de ensoñación en la cual se imaginaba ir a caminar todos los días 

Precisamente digo anteriormente que me cuadra con drogas (y/o sofocacion) y ocultamiento por miedo.

Si hubiera pasado un mes allí e increíblemente no lo hubiera visto nadie (cosa que dudo) tendría señas de las inclemencias de la intemperie. Si es así, perfecto, puede cuadrar.

Fíjate la hora del tuit.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Wow es psicológico.
> 
> Supongo que el vecino que encontró a Esther después de un mes y que pasaba a diario en realidad no pasaba a diario sino que tenía una especie de ensoñación en la cual se imaginaba ir a caminar todos los días
> 
> ...



Nadie ha afirmado ni negado eso.

Te lo vuelvo a preguntar...ese vecino ¿fue el primero que pasó esa mañana a las 10:30?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a preguntar...ese vecino ¿fue el primero que pasó esa mañana a las 10:30?



Porque pasó a esa hora andando. Si hubiera estado allí siempre, por qué se iba a inventar el hombre que pasaba todos los días por allí? Por protagonismo? 

Te retropregunto. 

Es el único que ha pasado por allí en un mes? 

Porque vistas las fotos de donde estaba el cuerpo, quizá en un coche no, pero andando/bici/furgo/camión, si que lo ves.


----------



## favelados (7 Feb 2022)

Batidas en ese lugar no creo que hayan hecho..

Por qué? Por que está a 200m del punto de partida de todas las batidas


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Batidas en ese lugar no creo que hayan hecho..
> 
> Por qué? Por que está a 200m del punto de partida de todas las batidas









100 metros.

Hay personas haciendo batidas a 100 metros, con perros...no sé rick...

Es posible, no descarto que sea así, pero me descuadra el vecino que encuentra el cadaver.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Porque pasó a esa hora andando. Si hubiera estado allí siempre, por qué se iba a inventar el hombre que pasaba todos los días por allí? Por protagonismo?



Yo no he dicho que se lo invente.

Entonces no es tan concurrida teniendo en cuenta que, según esta hipótesis, de haberse dejado el cadáver ahí se hubiera hecho en la madrugada del viernes.



Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Te retropregunto.
> 
> Es el único que ha pasado por allí en un mes?
> 
> Porque vistas las fotos de donde estaba el cuerpo, quizá en un coche no, pero andando/bici/furgo/camión, si que lo ves.



No lo sé.

Claro...igual que se tenía que haber visto a este anciano que llevaba tres días muerto en un parque:


_El hombre, de 72 años, se fue del hospital sin recibir el alta médica y lo estaban buscando desde entonces. *Finalmente lo han encontrado, sin vida, en el parque Juan Duque de la capital onubense.*

La madrugada del pasado viernes, sobre las 02:30 horas, su familia denunció su desaparición. Había salido por su propio pie del Hospital Juan Ramón Jiménez de Huelva, donde estaba ingresado por unas heridas. Se fue sin recibir el alta médica, motivo por el cual se temía por su salud.

*Tres días desaparecido*
*Manuel ha estado tres días desaparecido, y sus familiares y vecinos no han dejado de buscarle*. Tenían la esperanza de encontrarle con vida, y* realizaron varias batidas tanto en la ciudad como en los alrededores*. Sus allegados, con gran preocupación, hicieron pública su desaparición y pidieron colaboración ciudadana. 

Por un lado, familiares y amigos trataron de comunicarse con él y* realizaron batidas por los alrededores. Por otro lado, la policía judicial emprendió una investigación para dar con su paradero*. Las esperanzas de hallarle vivo se han ido al traste hoy, *cuando han encontrado su cuerpo cerca de donde desapareció.*_

Más sobre Esther

_*Las ropas estaban sucias, pero no aparentaban señales de arrastre*, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche. Es decir, que cabe la posibilidad de que el cuerpo estuviera desde el primer día en el mismo lugar. 

Puede que esa zona se mirase, pero lo cierto es que quizá la búsqueda no se centró en las orillas de la carretera. Si a eso le sumamos el desnivel del asfalto, que está más elevado que el terreno de la cuneta, se hacía imposible verla para los conductores.

La maleza que hay cerca de la vía tampoco ayudaba.* Los investigadores no descartan que pudiera estar allí desde el principio*. Además, el hecho de que hayan pasado tantos días desde su fallecimiento no ayuda a los forenses, ya que las livideces cadavéricas, que determinan el movimiento de un cuerpo después de muerto, ya han desaparecido más de veinte días después. Tendrá que ser también *la autopsia y el análisis del terreno donde estaba el cadáver los que determinen si alguien movió el cuerpo hasta allí días después de su desaparición, aunque en principio, la sensación es que no. *

En principio *el cadáver estaba en una fase cromática, colicuativa*, lo que indica, junto a otros indicios forenses, y en función de su estado, a que falleció la misma madrugada de su desaparición. _

*Fase colicuativa. En esta fase la epidermis se despega de la dermis por reblandecimiento, los gases van escapándose del cuerpo que irá perdiendo el aspecto macrosómico que presentaba. Una autopsia realizada en este momento todavía puede darnos información sobre los órganos que permanecen individualizados. La fase colicuativa dura dura varios meses (de 8 a 10)*

Que quieres que te diga...no veo yo a unos tíos, que deben de tener la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima, manejando un cadaver en ese estado.


----------



## Cormac (7 Feb 2022)

Hay una que dice el 30 de Enero: "7 días, ya hablaremos en 7 días"... y el día 6 aparece el cuerpo.


----------



## Cormac (7 Feb 2022)

Publicado por una amiga de la víctima.


----------



## Cormac (7 Feb 2022)

Lleva semanas desaparecida y se ríe? Y luego va subiendo fotos de ella que la echa de menos... muy bien no está el tío.
De todos modos a este tipo ya le han tomado declaración la semana pasada, y no entra en la investigación.


----------



## Cormac (7 Feb 2022)

*Copio de Forocoches:*

Pongo los siguiente enlaces, son videos de la primera batida de búsqueda el jueves 20 de Enero, el puesto de mando se instalo en el cercano polígono Tuduero, a apenas 100 metros de donde apareció la chica (quien sabe si ese dia ya estaba ahí).

1er video publicado en El Norte de Castilla

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/vall...220458-nt.html


Tengo los siguiente enlaces, son videos de la primera batida de búsqueda el jueves 20 de Enero, el puesto de mando se instalo en el cercano polígono Tuduero, a apenas 100 metros de donde apareció la chica (quien sabe si ese dia ya estaba ahí).​

1er video publicado en El Norte de Castilla

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/vall...220458-nt.html

En este video se ve a los vecinos, escuchar las indicaciones de la Guardia Civil, se ve la rotonda del poligono, no parece que ninguno se dirija hacia la curva donde se supone que estaba la chica, mas bien se desplazan hacia el cruce de La Maña.

2ª video Castilla y Leon TV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P44T6FdgYJo

Este video es el informativo emitido por CyLTV el dia 20/1/2022 en la edición de las 20.30Horas. La noticia de la batida empieza en el minuto 18:06 del video (lo digo para que no os traguéis todo el informativo).En el minuto 18:54 podemos ver a varias personas que se dirigen hacia la curva donde se supone que estaba la chica, mientras el alcalde de Traspinedo atiende a la prensa, podemos ver al fondo la señal circular blanca junto a la que a aparecido el cuerpo (minuto 18:56),se supone que Esther yacía allí ya. En el minuto 19:05 podemos ver a varias personas y miembros de Proteccion Civil, en el Paraje de la Carrascosa, lugar donde ha aparecido el cadaver ¿toda esa gente no vio nada? Imposible

Os pongo el enlace de Google Street View del lugar donde ha aparecido el cadaver y me lo comparáis con la imagen del minuto 19:05 del video de Youtube

http://www.google.es/maps/@41.588348...7i16384!8i8192

Es el mismo lugar, el cámara esta grabando desde el arcén de la carretera hacia la parte de los arboles, se supone que Esther ya estaba allí ese día ¿el cámara de televisión tampoco se dio cuenta de que habia un cadaver a sus pies? Ni las personas que participaban en la batida, ni los miembros de Proteccion Civil, ni el camara de CylTV....nadie vio nada, desde mi punto de vista eso es IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## Cremilo (7 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Os pongo el enlace de Google Street View del lugar donde ha aparecido el cadaver y me lo comparáis con la imagen del minuto 19:05 del video de Youtube
> 
> http://www.google.es/maps/@41.588348...7i16384!8i8192
> 
> Es el mismo lugar, el cámara esta grabando desde el arcén de la carretera hacia la parte de los arboles, se supone que Esther ya estaba allí ese día ¿el cámara de televisión tampoco se dio cuenta de que habia un cadaver a sus pies? Ni las personas que participaban en la batida, ni los miembros de Proteccion Civil, ni el camara de CylTV....nadie vio nada, desde mi punto de vista eso es IMPOSIBLE.




No es exactamente el mismo punto. El vídeo parece que está grabado desde al pie de la rotonda, del lado de la calle Pisuerga que sale hacia el polígono. Aproximadamente a la altura de la segunda farola. Comparen las tomas (las líneas verticales rojas en la imagen de google maps indican los márgenes laterales del encuadre del vídeo).


----------



## jotace (7 Feb 2022)

¡Atención, atención!!!

Las TV ya están hablando de muerte violenta, repito, ¡muerte violenta!!


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> O el cuerpo llevaba 25 dias ahi y nadie lo vió.
> O el asesino/s-complice/s mueven un cuerpo descompuesto 25 dias muerto para dejarlo en un sitio visible. Tambien pueden haberlo tenido en un arcon (para qué?).
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no tiene sentido si la teoría es el ocultamiento del cuerpo se supone que estaba medio descompuesto y que el estado actual suponía la muerte el mismo día del partido y del bar con los dos amigos 
Si se les ha muerto de un infartazo y no lo denuncian que hacen lo dejan en un maletero todo ese tiempo y después lo mueven por arrepentímiento? Y no se les cae un brazo o dejan señales después de colocarlo? Esta todo intacto ropa incluida? 

Además que coño se hubiesen derrumbado en las primeras pesquisas de los caballeros (o eso espero dada su ineficacia de mierda cualquier cosa puede pasar)
Pero de verdad te arriesgas a si es muerte accidental a ocultarlo y moverlo como sino hubiese pasado nada? Y dejarlo en una carretera donde pasa todos dios?


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Atención, atención!!!
> 
> Las TV ya están hablando de muerte violenta, repito, ¡muerte violenta!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934316



What ese tweet no es de ayer? No es la zorra esa del ministerio de igual-da?


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Publicado por una amiga de la víctima.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934237



Pues eso de que estaba acartonado se contradice con el estado que decían que tenía que era la fase colicuativa así que a menos que la metiesen en una nevera paco si hubiese estado en un arcón no debería haberse descompuesto.. 

En fin esperemos a la grissom y sus ejjpertos de antonia3


----------



## jotace (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> What ese tweet no es de ayer? No es la zorra esa del ministerio de igual-da?



Ahí tienes la hora, a las 08:38 de esta mañana lo han puesto bien grande en Apenas Tres, con la coletilla de que el bobierno, por boca de la bocazas ésta, confirma muerte violenta.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Ahí tienes la hora, a las 08:38 de esta mañana lo han puesto bien grande en Apenas Tres, con la coletilla de que el bobierno, por boca de la bocazas ésta, confirma muerte violenta.



Están desesperaditas por declararlo muerte violenta a manos de un blanco.

Se juegan mucho dinerito y columnas periodísticas.

El estilo de vida de las solas y borrachas está en juego.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> What ese tweet no es de ayer? No es la zorra esa del ministerio de igual-da?



Sí, es de ayer.

Esta pájara sabe muy bien lo que ha escrito, es juez:


_No cabe duda, que los avances en genética y biología molecular están revolucionando la práctica de la medicina legal y forense, una disciplina que permite aplicar los conocimientos médicos a la investigación y el esclarecimiento de las muertes presuntamente violentas o sospechosas de criminalidad, y en la búsqueda e identificación del agresor.

Hoy por hoy, las huellas genéticas, constituyen una auténtica revolución en lo que se conoce como criminalística biológica, o sea, el estudio de los vestigios exclusivamente orgánicos, como pelos, manchas de sangre, semen, saliva y pelos dejados por el agresor en el lugar del delito y que permiten reconocerle.

*Muerte violenta, es debida a causas externas*, que generan fallecimientos de las personas. *Se debe a un mecanismo suicida, accidental u homicida, exógeno al sujeto.* La muerte se debe a mecanismos traumáticos o a fuerzas extrañas que irrumpen violentamente en el organismo._

Está llevando a propósito a la gente, incluso a los medios, a la confusión que inmediatamente relacionan "violenta" con asesinato.


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Atención, atención!!!
> 
> Las TV ya están hablando de muerte violenta, repito, ¡muerte violenta!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934316



Este tweet es de ayer, por cierto que tiene cojones que pida respeto y evitar elucubraciones cuando ella es la primera en salir a confirmar algo que no está confirmado ya que ni siquiera le han hecho la autopsia. País de mierda y políticos de mierda.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Sí, es de ayer.
> 
> Esta pájara sabe muy bien lo que ha escrito, es juez:
> 
> ...



Un infarto no es muerte violenta, morir sola , no es muerte violencia .
Espero sentado las disculpas de esta bruja, porque nunca van a llegar. 
El neolenguaje no lo arregla todo y ha hecho acusaciones muy graves.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

Lo de Victoria Rosell parece un chiste, como el titular aquel que decía "murió porque se le paró el corazón" y lo habían acribillado a balazos, realmente no mentían en el titular.

Aparte de que muerte violenta puede ser hasta que se fuese de bruces , se quedase durmiendo la mona y muriese de hipotermia, es el tuit en sí , no aporta pruebas, dice "se confirma muerte violenta " y el enlace del periódico no dice nada de muerte violenta. Luego el resto de medios dan como fuente a Rosell y voila ......así se esparce un bulo.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Un infarto no es muerte violenta, morir sola , no es muerte violencia .
> Espero sentado las disculpas de esta bruja, porque nunca van a llegar.
> El neolenguaje no lo arregla todo y ha hecho acusaciones muy graves.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Las quejas, a los que hacen los tratados forenses y de criminología...y sí, un infarto, en determinados casos, está considerado *muerte violenta:


Origen de la muerte. Muerte natural y muerte violenta*
_
La primera conclusión en las declaraciones de autopsias médico-legales debe referirse a establecer si se trata de una muerte violenta o natural, pues en este último caso el juez instructor archivará las diligencias de un sumario incoado a raíz de la muerte por causa desconocida de una persona9,10. Esto incluye todas las muertes sospechosas: muerte súbita e inesperada, muerte sin asistencia, etc., cuando se concluye que obedecen a causas naturales.

El Diccionario de la Lengua de la Real Academia Española define la muerte natural como la que sólo se atribuye a la vejez, y violenta a la consecutiva a un traumatismo fortuito o la que se ejecuta privando de la vida a alguien intencionadamente11. De estas definiciones, desde un punto de vista médico-legal, quedarían excluidas todas las enfermedades como causa de muerte natural, y como violentas todos los suicidios y los accidentes no causados por traumatismos, como las intoxicaciones, baja temperatura ambiental, ciertas asfixias, etc. A finales del año 2006, un grupo de médicos forenses, firmantes de este trabajo, remitimos un escrito al Director de la Real Academia Española sugiriendo un cambio de estas definiciones en el diccionario. Se nos contestó, en enero de 2007, por parte del Sr. Secretario que sería estudiado por el Instituto de Lexicografía y la Comisión de Vocabulario Científico y Técnico de la Academia, pero hasta ahora no ha habido modificación12.

No hemos encontrado, a nuestro juicio, una definición satisfactoria de muerte natural ni de muerte violenta (no natural). La dificultad en delimitar ambos conceptos antagónicos radica en que incluyen un aspecto médico-biológico y otro legal-administrativo. Los criterios más utilizados en las definiciones tradicionales9,13,14: causa exógena, responsabilidad de terceros, intencionalidad, etc., o son compatibles con ambos tipos de muertes o no abarcan todos los casos.

Definir exclusivamente la muerte violenta por su origen accidental, suicida u homicida cumple con su aspecto legal, pero no con el médico-biológico.

Así pues, *una definición simple y práctica desde el punto de vista médico sería establecer como naturales las debidas exclusivamente a enfermedad y como violentas (no naturales) las no debidas a enfermedad. Si a la muerte contribuye cualquier traumatismo, lesión o daño, sea mecánico, químico o agente físico, la muerte no es natural.*

Algunos añaden al concepto de muerte natural como la debida exclusivamente a enfermedad, el efecto del envejecimiento y las complicaciones del embarazo y parto. La senilidad o edad avanzada como diagnóstico de causa de muerte después de una autopsia sólo estaría justificada en casos de personas de más de 90 años, sin antecedentes patológicos y con hallazgos mínimos de autopsia15.

La dificultad en elaborar una definición se complica porque hay casos que según las circunstancias podrían incluirse en uno u otro tipo, es decir que si una enfermedad, que se consideraría muerte natural, se ocasiona intencionadamente sería una muerte violenta. Por ejemplo el Carbunco o la Peste pulmonares, si se adquieren espontáneamente en la naturaleza serían muertes naturales, *pero si se trata de una víctima por utilización del Bacillus anthracis o Yersinia Pestis como arma biológica sería violenta (homicidio), y como accidente de trabajo también sería violenta.

Por ello proponemos la siguiente definición:*
_


> _*Muerte violenta (no natural) es la causada por traumatismos de cualquier tipo (mecánico, agente físico, etc.), asfixias, el efecto tóxico de cualquier sustancia, elevada o baja temperatura ambiental, hambre o sed. También la causada por otros agentes patógenos, si es a consecuencia de un accidente, homicidio o suicidio.*_



_En general, la causa de la muerte establece el origen natural o violento de la muerte. Los mayores problemas surgen cuando coexisten o coinciden enfermedad y traumatismo o violencia de cualquier tipo (apartado Traumatismo y enfermedad).
_


> _La presencia de una lesión violenta domina la determinación del origen de la muerte. Si cualquier tipo de violencia es causa o contribuye a la muerte, la muerte no puede ser natural; no importa que la referida lesión se consigne como causa fundamental o como otro proceso significativo que contribuyó a la muerte16._



_Si no se puede establecer claramente este origen o no se conoce la causa de la muerte hablamos de muerte de origen indeterminado.

También utilizamos el origen sin clasificar por complicación de la terapéutica17, como se permite en ciertos estados de Norteamérica para determinados casos.

En esta clasificación se producen algunas situaciones paradójicas, así *si la muerte se produce por intoxicación alcohólica aguda se clasifica como muerte violenta*; sin embargo, si la muerte es consecuencia del abuso crónico de alcohol se establece tradicionalmente como natural, tal como ocurre en las cirrosis o miocardiopatías alcohólicas, convulsiones por abstinencia alcohólica, etc.

Trastornos precipitados por una intoxicación aguda, como la* hemorragia cerebral o la ruptura de una placa de ateroma de una arteria coronaria durante una intoxicación por cocaína, se establecen como muerte violenta (accidental)*, siempre que el diagnóstico de laboratorio confirme una intoxicación aguda._



Diagnóstico del origen y la causa de la muerte después de la autopsia médico-legal (Parte I)


----------



## Iron John (7 Feb 2022)

La rosell empieza a recular:

_Fuentes cercanas a la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género, que es magistrada de carrera, aclaran a este periódico que en el ámbito forense el término «muerte violenta» no es sinónimo de homicidio sino que, explican, «es toda causa externa, incluida la muerte violenta accidental, suicida o cualquier otra no natural»._


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

El mundo hoy:


*El primer examen del cuerpo de Esther López no arroja signos de violencia*

Los políticos añaden confusión al atribuir tintes homicidas y la Guardia Civil prefiere esperar

Por su parte, la delegada del Ejecutivo contra la Violencia de Género, *Victoria Rosell,* indicó que la muerte de *Esther López* tuvo una *naturaleza «violenta».* Rosell deslizó sus conclusiones a través de *Twitter* y, tras referirse al fallecimiento de Esther como a una muerte «violenta», dio sus condolencias a la familia y pidió evitar «elucubraciones» e «informaciones que pueden hacer más daño». Fuentes cercanas a la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género, que es magistrada de carrera, aclaran a este periódico que en el ámbito forense el término «muerte violenta» no es sinónimo de homicidio sino que, explican, «es toda causa externa, incluida la muerte violenta accidental, suicida o cualquier otra no natural».









El primer examen del cuerpo de Esther López no arroja signos de violencia


Desde que el pasado sábado un senderista encontrara el cadáver de Esther López en una cuneta a la entrada de Traspinedo (Valladolid), la Guardia Civil está centrada en las...




www.elmundo.es



















¿Qué sabemos y qué no sabemos de la muerte de Esther López? - EL MUNDO al día


El cadáver de la chica de Traspinedo fue hallado el sábado después de tres semanas de búsqueda. Desde Sánchez a la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género pasando por Casado o Ciudadanos añaden confusión, pero qué dicen los investigadores. ¿La causa de la muerte es violenta? Gema...




omny.fm


----------



## Hagakurenomi (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Fíjate en esta otra foto del lugar donde le están haciendo fotos al cadáver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho sentido que haya unos con epi forense y otros en el mismo sitio vestidos de calle. Esto es una farsa más.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> La rosell empieza a recular:
> 
> _Fuentes cercanas a la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género, que es magistrada de carrera, aclaran a este periódico que en el ámbito forense el término «muerte violenta» no es sinónimo de homicidio sino que, explican, «es toda causa externa, incluida la muerte violenta accidental, suicida o cualquier otra no natural»._



Eso no es recular. Te están diciendo que esta pájara ha utilizado términos legales y para más inri en twitter dónde la mayoría de la gente desconoce estos términos.

Ese término está puesto con todo el conocimiento y mala hostia ya que sabe de sobra que va a llevar a la confusión a todos los no entendidos en la materia.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Nacho Abad analiza el caso tras el hallazgo del cadáver de Esther López: "La investigación va a ser lenta"


El hallazgo del cadáver de Esther López ha añadido más incógnitas a la gran pregunta sobre el caso: ¿Qué le pasó a Esther? El cadáver no mostraba signos externos de violencia y el senderista que lo encontró asegura que había pasado por allí varias veces y el cuerpo no se encontraba en ese lugar.




www.antena3.com


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

@Trovador 
¿que pasa por ahí?









Dos chicas de la Safor de 15 años siguen desaparecidas


La asociación SOS Desaparecidos mantiene sendas alertas para Ana María Nicoleta Zaharia, de Gandia, y para Irene Bonilla, de Potries.




saforguia.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Feb 2022)

*Marlaska se desentiende de la versión de Victoria Rosell sobre «la muerte violenta de Esther»*
*El Ministerio del Interior insiste en que hay que esperar a los resultados de la autopsia para determinar las causas del fallecimiento de la joven*

El ministro no se ha pronunciado acerca de las declaraciones de la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género, María Victoria Rosell Aguilar, quien en redes sociales confirmó al carácter «violento» de la muerte de Esther López. No obstante, fuentes del Ministerio del Interior insisten en que habrá que esperar a los resultados de la autopsia para determinar las causas del fallecimiento de la joven de Traspinedo, cuyo cadáver apareció con el abrigo puesto y sin signos de violencia. Las mismas fuentes también rechazan valorar las declaraciones de Rosell: «Puntos suspensivos», sostienen. 

Marlaska se desentiende de la versión de Victoria Rosell sobre «la muerte violenta de Esther»


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> @Trovador
> ¿que pasa por ahí?
> 
> 
> ...



Ni idea. Lo de la chica de Potríes si que la había leído...lo de la otra lo desconocía.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que se lo invente.
> 
> Entonces no es tan concurrida teniendo en cuenta que, según esta hipótesis, de haberse dejado el cadáver ahí se hubiera hecho en la madrugada del viernes.
> 
> ...



Citado para contestar después del curro.


----------



## hefesto (7 Feb 2022)

Si la autopsia tarda tanto es que estan esperando los resultados toxicologicos,cosas de spain lunes a primera hora tras el cafe.Aparentemente no hay causas visibles.
La chica era menudita y pudo caer tras los matorrales y a nadie se le ocurrio buscarla tan cerca.


----------



## jotace (7 Feb 2022)

La Rosell sabe muy bien lo que ha hecho, "violenta" de "violencia contra las mujeres", por supuesto "violencia infligida por los hombres".

Eso es lo que quiere que el populacho crea y en los telediarreos eso es lo que han puesto en titulares, muerte violenta confirmada.


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Si la autopsia tarda tanto es que estan esperando los resultados toxicologicos,cosas de spain lunes a primera hora tras el cafe.Aparentemente no hay causas visibles.
> La chica era menudita y pudo caer tras los matorrales y a nadie se le ocurrio buscarla tan cerca.



La verdad es que tiene cojones que el cuerpo lo encontraran el sábado a primera hora y hasta el lunes por la mañana no se hayan dignado a empezar a hacer la autopsia. Luego les llamamos funcivagos y se enfadan.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> La Rosell sabe muy bien lo que ha hecho, "violenta" de "violencia contra las mujeres", por supuesto "violencia infligida por los hombres".
> 
> Eso es lo que quiere que el populacho crea y en los telediarreos eso es lo que han puesto en titulares, muerte violenta confirmada.



Por utilizar políticamente un hecho tan doloroso como la muerte de una persona, habiendo familiares y amigos sufriendo, un político como mínimo debería pedir disculpas, idealmente seguido de dimisión. Nos estamos acostumbrando a tragar con todo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La verdad es que tiene cojones que el cuerpo lo encontraran el sábado a primera hora y hasta el lunes por la mañana no se hayan dignado a empezar a hacer la autopsia. Luego les llamamos funcivagos y se enfadan.



Ayer ya dijeron que habían empezado.


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

Y tu eres un bot muy malo o un CM muy ruín. Aqui nadie celebra nada, anormal sin escrúpulos, haciendo política feminista de una muerte.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Feb 2022)

Para mi que se fueron a ponerse de coca, luego follaron y a ella le dio un chungo. El tipo se puso nervioso y la dejó en el primer sitio.
DEP.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (7 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Se nota que nunca has intentado mover un cadaver expuesto a temperatura ambiente durante 3 semanas. Si no lo mueves está de una pieza, pero por dentro las bacterias ya han empezando a descomponerlo, el hígado, por ejemplo, ya ha desaparecido completamente a las tres semanas. Los gases producidos hacen que esté completamente hinchado, y en cuanto lo meneas, la piel se resquebraja por el sitio más débil y el líquido sale todo fuera y el hedor es insoportable. Ese olor es inolvidable y no te lo quitas de la cabeza en días. Cualquiera que trabaje en una funeraria de recogidas judiciales, policía o sanitario te lo puede decir, pasa todos los días, porque todos los días aparecen cuerpos en viviendas que llevan semanas allí.
> 
> Meterlo en un coche y depositarlo en otro sitio de una pieza es imposible si no está congelado en una cámara. Y si estuvo congelado, ya lo saben porque lo primero que le hicieron fue un TAC. Además, no hay muchas cámaras ni muchos coches en los que puedas meter un cuerpo extendido sin doblarlo.



Entonces o estaba allí todo el tiempo o aquí huele a turbio de cojones. Por cierto, ¿Si quedó todo el tiempo en la intemperie, es posible que no hubiera ido ningún animal de rapiña? Ni un triste roedor?


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> Entonces o estaba allí todo el tiempo o aquí huele a turbio de cojones. Por cierto, *¿Si quedó todo el tiempo en la intemperie, es posible que no hubiera ido ningún animal de rapiña? Ni un triste roedor?*



¿y quién ha dicho que no lo ha habido?


----------



## fayser (7 Feb 2022)

¿Y si te esperas a la autopsia antes de cantar victoria?

Porque parece que estás deseando que maten mujeres para poder celebrarlo.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> @Trovador
> ¿que pasa por ahí?
> 
> 
> ...



O soy muy lerdo o no ofrecen cifras sobre el número de desaparecidos en intervalos de tiempo definidos. ¿Controlan que los desaparecidos no aparezcan?


----------



## Hagakurenomi (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> ¿y quién ha dicho que no lo ha habido?



Me pareció leer que estaba conservada en condiciones normales, ropa etc en su sitio sin romper ni nada.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> La rosell empieza a recular:
> 
> _Fuentes cercanas a la delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género, que es magistrada de carrera, aclaran a este periódico que en el ámbito forense el término «muerte violenta» no es sinónimo de homicidio sino que, explican, «es toda causa externa, incluida la muerte violenta accidental, suicida o cualquier otra no natural»._



JAJA VAYA MALA ZORRA


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Y si te esperas a la autopsia antes de cantar victoria?
> 
> Porque parece que estás deseando que maten mujeres para poder celebrarlo.



Esta escoria subhumana vive de eso y se nutre de que haya muertes de mujeres por violencia. Lejos de preocuparles, se alegran y lo fomentan.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Si la autopsia tarda tanto es que estan esperando los resultados toxicologicos,cosas de spain lunes a primera hora tras el cafe.Aparentemente no hay causas visibles.
> La chica era menudita y pudo caer tras los matorrales y a nadie se le ocurrio buscarla tan cerca.



El problema es que parece que no hay tal cuneta vamos que está a simple vista 
Lo que no cuadra mucho es que haya sido movido después por el par de garrulos sin dejar ninguna huella o pista 

Alguien sabe si la guarra de la grissom ha dicho algo nuevo? O siguen con el mantra asesinato machirulo?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (7 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Si la autopsia tarda tanto es que estan esperando los resultados toxicologicos,cosas de spain lunes a primera hora tras el cafe.Aparentemente no hay causas visibles.
> La chica era menudita y pudo caer tras los matorrales y a nadie se le ocurrio buscarla tan cerca.



No sé, parece ser que el mismo que encontró el cuerpo ha dicho que había pasado por ahí varias veces y está seguro que el cuerpo no estaba ahí antes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ayer ya dijeron que habían empezado.



tiene toda la pinta de que unos y otros están jugando con los tiempos, esto es España y hay elecciones este domingo


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta de que unos y otros están jugando con los tiempos, esto es España y hay elecciones este domingo



Este país, sus politicastros que todo lo utilizan y enmierdan, incluso lo más sagrado, dan asco.


----------



## suncloud (7 Feb 2022)

Señalo el punto donde se ha encontrado a la fallecida. Hay una arqueta justo en ese punto. 










Screenshot


Captured with Lightshot




prntscr.com


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> *El problema es que parece que no hay tal cuneta vamos que está a simple vista*
> Lo que no cuadra mucho es que haya sido movido después por el par de garrulos sin dejar ninguna huella o pista
> 
> Alguien sabe si la guarra de la grissom ha dicho algo nuevo? O siguen con el mantra asesinato machirulo?



No, esta mañana han sacado el lugar y no esta a simple vista.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No, esta mañana han sacado el lugar y no esta a simple vista.



Pues el paisano que la encontró comentaba que pasaba por ahí todos los días y que antes no estaba 

Francamente poniendo en duda las batidas paco si que me fio más de un fulano langosto que su único pasatiempo es pasear por la puta carretera de mierda


----------



## Iron John (7 Feb 2022)

Han dicho que por ahí habían pasado las batidas y no había nada, pero esta mañana entrevistaban a uno del pueblo que había estado en las batidas en esa zona y dijo que hasta el sitio donde encontraron el cuerpo no habían llegado


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> *Pues el paisano que la encontró comentaba que pasaba por ahí todos los días y que antes no estaba*
> 
> Francamente poniendo en duda las batidas paco si que me fio más de un fulano langosto que su único pasatiempo es pasear por la puta carretera de mierda



Vale, demos eso por cierto. Ahora veamos el sitio:








Explicación de barra de bar. También es posible que el cuerpo estuviera mas pégado a la cuneta y que el propio proceso de descomposición, o las alimañas, lo hacieran rodar más abajo y dejándolo más visible.

Qué alguien se arriesgue a dejar un cadáver en ese lugar habiendo miles de lugares mejores para dejarlo sin peligro de ser detectado, y más con el móvil de la chica, me parece inverosímil.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Las quejas, a los que hacen los tratados forenses y de criminología...y sí, un infarto, en determinados casos, está considerado *muerte violenta:
> 
> 
> Origen de la muerte. Muerte natural y muerte violenta*
> ...



En el contexto de violacion y asesinato, un infarto no es muerte violenta, lo digas tú, esa puta charo con infulas o el hijodeputa del obispo de roma

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En el contexto de violacion y asesinato, un infarto no es muerte violenta, lo digas tú, esa puta charo con infulas o el hijodeputa del obispo de roma
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Tú eres tonto, melón.

Yo no digo nada, gilipollas, es como está calificado a nivel forense y legal. Si no te gusta dirigite a ellos y se lo explicas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Vale, demos eso por cierto. Ahora veamos el sitio:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934524
> 
> ...



también podría ser que dejaran el cuerpo ahí porque era lo más rápido y cómodo, al estar al lado de la carretera, tal vez estaban nerviosos y desconfiados y pensaron que si conducían durante mucho tiempo les iban a dar el alto con el fiambre dentro del coche ... igual es una tontería, pero vamos, que se me ocurre como posible explicación.
Lo que yo tenía pensado es que se podía saber más o menos cuánto tiempo llevaba el cuerpo ahí sin ser movido


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> también podría ser que dejaran el cuerpo ahí porque era lo más rápido y cómodo, al estar al lado de la carretera, tal vez estaban nerviosos y desconfiados y pensaron que si conducían durante mucho tiempo les iban a dar el alto con el fiambre dentro del coche ... igual es una tontería, pero vamos, que se me ocurre como posible explicación.
> Lo que yo tenía pensado es que se podía saber más o menos cuánto tiempo llevaba el cuerpo ahí sin ser movido



Eso he pensado. Desde la ignorancia pienso que un cuerpo veinte días en el mismo sitio debe dejar restos. Y por la cantidad de estos de debería poder estimar el tiempo, como mínimo para distinguir perfectamente si lleva un día o lleva 24.

En caso de llevar ahí veinte días es posible que intenten tapar la ineficacia de la batida de búsqueda.

Pueden pasar cientos de coches y no haberla visto ninguno. Perfectamente.

Tanto el que va atento a la carretera (y solo al tráfico, al coche de delante etc) como el que va en la inopia o tocando el GPS o la radio o como la que va entretenida mandando los putos mensajitos de voz. Pues anda que no llevan distracciones los electrodomésticos con ruedas que hacen hoy.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> también podría ser que dejaran el cuerpo ahí porque era lo más rápido y cómodo, al estar al lado de la carretera, tal vez estaban nerviosos y desconfiados y pensaron que si conducían durante mucho tiempo les iban a dar el alto con el fiambre dentro del coche ... igual es una tontería, pero vamos, que se me ocurre como posible explicación.
> Lo que yo tenía pensado es que se podía saber más o menos cuánto tiempo llevaba el cuerpo ahí sin ser movido



Lo que está claro es que parece que no hay muerte violenta así que o los gilipollas se asustaron y movieron el cadáver viendo el percal y lo tiraron de mala manera donde sabían que lo iban a encontrar o bien estuvo ahí desde el ppio ambos supuestos son muy extraños pero si es verdad que el lugar es muy accesible y visible como dice el paisano langosto que paseaba todos los días por ese arcén es raro que no se hubiese visto antes


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> *también podría ser que dejaran el cuerpo ahí porque era lo más rápido y cómodo, al estar al lado de la carretera,* tal vez estaban nerviosos y desconfiados y pensaron que si conducían durante mucho tiempo les iban a dar el alto con el fiambre dentro del coche ... igual es una tontería, pero vamos, que se me ocurre como posible explicación.
> Lo que yo tenía pensado es que se podía saber más o menos cuánto tiempo llevaba el cuerpo ahí sin ser movido



Como poder puede ser. Ahora bien, sería bastante raro teniendo al lado un camino que conduce hacía un camino vecinal:









Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que parece que no hay muerte violenta así que o los gilipollas se asustaron y movieron el cadáver viendo el percal y lo tiraron de mala manera donde sabían que lo iban a encontrar o bien estuvo ahí desde el ppio ambos supuestos son muy extraños pero si es verdad que el lugar es muy accesible y visible como dice el paisano langosto que paseaba todos los días por ese arcén es raro que no se hubiese visto antes



No olvidemos que la gente camina(mos) hoy en día con la nariz metida en el móvil. A saber...


----------



## Joloan (7 Feb 2022)

El langosto que vio el cuerpo es posible que no se hubiera fijado antes, a veces pasas por sitios cada día y si no te tropiezas con la novedad quizás tardas días en darte cuenta, pero claro si pasa cada día por ahí alguien le preguntará y como no lo viste antes y por eso dice que antes no estaba.


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> No olvidemos que la gente camina(mos) hoy en día con la nariz metida en el móvil. A saber...



Y el bozal puesto.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Feb 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> El langosto que vio el cuerpo es posible que no se hubiera fijado antes, a veces pasas por sitios cada día y si no te tropiezas con la novedad quizás tardas días en darte cuenta, pero claro si pasa cada día por ahí alguien le preguntará y como no lo viste antes y por eso dice que antes no estaba.



O puede que el asesino sea el langosto.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Como poder puede ser. Ahora bien, sería bastante raro teniendo al lado un camino que conduce hacía un camino vecinal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si bien es cierto que hay un pequeño desnivel no lo es tanto como para estar oculto completamente así que cualquiera que vaya despacio lo tiene que ver 

Cada vez estoy más seguro en que ha sido muerte repentina y quien sea se ha arrepentido y movió el cuerpo pero por cojones en ese caso tiene que haber alguna huella no me creo que sean tan Dexter como para no dejar nada de nada aunque también entra en juego la incompetencia de los caballeros claro


----------



## NeoGoldstein (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que parece que no hay muerte violenta así que o los gilipollas se asustaron y movieron el cadáver viendo el percal y lo tiraron de mala manera donde sabían que lo iban a encontrar o bien estuvo ahí desde el ppio ambos supuestos son muy extraños pero si es verdad que el lugar es muy accesible y visible como dice el paisano langosto que paseaba todos los días por ese arcén es raro que no se hubiese visto antes



Sí que lo es, pero más raro aún se me hace que alguien guarde el cadavez durante 20 días y luego lo deposite ahí con su abrigo y su móvil. No me imagino cómo tiene que estar un cadáver después de 20 días como para manipularlo, ponerle el abrigo, meterlo en un coche....

Me parece más creíble la teoría de @Trovador , que el cuerpo estuviese ahí desde el principio, pero debido a la descomposición o a alguna alimaña se ha movido haciéndolo más visible.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Como poder puede ser. Ahora bien, sería bastante raro teniendo al lado un camino que conduce hacía un camino vecinal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y si vinieron desde el camino y se volvieron por el? Supongo que sería una de las hipótesis de trabajo.

Otra que se me ocurre es que la chica iba siguiendo la vía del tren. Cosa que hemos hecho muchos de chiquillos. Si ella era de allí, igual le tenía confianza al trazado. He visto que la vía llega a un pueblo más grande cercano donde podría haber estado de fiesta y vuelve caminando vaya UD a saber por qué.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Sí que lo es, pero más raro aún se me hace que alguien guarde el cadavez durante 20 días y luego lo deposite ahí con su abrigo y su móvil. No me imagino cómo tiene que estar un cadáver después de 20 días como para manipularlo, ponerle el abrigo, meterlo en un coche....
> 
> Me parece más creíble la teoría de @Trovador , que el cuerpo estuviese ahí desde el principio, pero debido a la descomposición o a alguna alimaña se ha movido haciéndolo más visible.



Es que si o ha sido muerte violenta lo mismo ni tuvieron que ponerle abrigo ni leches simplemente la movieron pero bueno ya que hay tener estómago después de 20 días con el cadáver descompuesto


----------



## Joloan (7 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> O puede que el asesino sea el langosto.



Pues eso mismo me dijo mi mujer ayer, está protegiendo a su hijo o algo, si el cuerpo ha estado ahí o no lo saben ya, la cuestión es si lo dirán o no.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> O puede que el asesino sea el langosto.



Esto se ha convertido en el Cluedo.  Yo también lo pensé pero me pareció una tontería.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tú eres tonto, melón.
> 
> Yo no digo nada, gilipollas, es como está calificado a nivel forense y legal. Si no te gusta dirigite a ellos y se lo explicas.



Comeme la polla y al ignorer por insulton

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

En el foro de las Charis están onfire se actualiza más rápido que este joder PUTOS VAGOS

Hay uno tal Antonio que será charolover que dice esto

"""Pues ahora en TVE1 acaban de decir que según alguna filtración, que por como estaba el cuerpo y los insectos que había donde apareció el cuerpo, es muy posible que el cuerpo estuviese ahí desde el día que desapareció.""_

Y el inda diciendo que la ropa estaba demasiado limpita 



La ropa de Esther López está limpia, algo incompatible con pasar 24 días a la intemperie con noches gélidas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> En el foro de las Charis están onfire se actualiza más rápido que este joder PUTOS VAGOS
> 
> Hay uno tal Antonio que será charolover que dice esto
> 
> """Pues ahora en TVE1 acaban de decir que según alguna filtración, que por como estaba el cuerpo y los insectos que había donde apareció el cuerpo, es muy posible que el cuerpo estuviese ahí desde el día que desapareció.""_



Enlace a eso foro please 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

Joder, medio o un 90% del Gobierno esperando que la chica fuera asesinada, en lugar de que le diera un chungo y cayera muerta.


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Feb 2022)

Segun las fotos del levantamiento del cadaver, éste estaba en la cuneta de la carretera cercana a la curva, siendo este el camino mas corto para retornar al pueblo, pero también el mas impune para depositar el cadaver discretamente por la noche tras un corto trayecto.
Es indudable que fué colocado allí, como sostiene el que lo encontró, las carroñeras hubieran delatado mucho su ubicación de haber estado todo el tiempo allí, incluso durante las batidas, córvidos y buitres hubieran marcado la localización del cadaver.
Los paisanos de un pueblo son como los Sioux, advierten los mas leves cambios en su entorno habitual y detectan las señales indirectas de cualquier anomalía con gran sagacidad, no tienen muchas otras cosas con las que entretenerse,,, bueno, excepto algunos otros... que vemos que sí las tienen.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Feb 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Segun las fotos del levantamiento del cadaver, éste estaba en el camino cercano a las vías y nó en la cuneta de la carretera, hay una confusión sobre el lugar del hallazgo, siendo el camino la eleccion de trayecto mas corto para retornar al pueblo, pero también el mas impune para depositar el cadaver discretamente por la noche.
> Yo creo que fué colocado allí... como sostiene el que lo encontró, las carroñeras hubieran delatado mucho su ubicación de haber estado todo el tiempo allí, incluso durante las batidas, los córvidos y buitres hubieran cantado la localización del cadaver.



Eso es verdad, estaría lleno de cuervos y urracas , habría llamado mucho la atención 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Es el foro "cotilleando.com".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues acabo de leer el dato más importante y en el que no había reparado, los insectos post mortem 
Si están por el terreno y se están multiplicando, es la prueba irrefutable de que el cadáver lleva allí desde la desaparición






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rioskunk (7 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues acabo de leer el dato más importante y en el que no había reparado, los insectos post mortem
> Si están por el terreno y se están multiplicando, es la prueba irrefutable de que el cadáver lleva allí desde la desaparición
> 
> 
> ...



y algo qeu se me acaba de ocurrir si estuvo tanto tiempo ahí, la vegetación que quedase tapada por el cadáver presentaría daños y cambios por estar sometida a presión y por la falta de luz solar, pregunto es una tonteria mi razonamiento.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Enlace a eso foro please
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Ojo que está lleno de charos es muy infecto...









Esther López de la Rosa, desaparecida en Traspinedo. Aparece su cadáver.


➡️ Cronología. Leed las últimas noticias confirmadas aquí: 7 de febrero, lunes A las 4:40 AM del lunes 7 de febrero, hora de Madrid, aún no se han ofrecido las causas y forma de muerte de manera oficial. 5 de febrero, sábado Encuentran el cadáver de Esther 30 de enero, domingo...




www.cotilleando.com


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> y algo qeu se me acaba de ocurrir si estuvo tanto tiempo ahí, la vegetación que quedase tapada por el cadáver presentaría daños y cambios por estar sometida a presión y por la falta de luz solar, pregunto es una tonteria mi razonamiento.



Debe ser evidente determinar si llevaba 24 días o uno. Salvo distorsión es algo que debería quedar clarísimo desde el levantamiento del cadáver.

Lo que no sé interpretar es la tardanza en dar este dato. Me da que pensar que fue colocado.

Lo de los insectos. Ahora mismo con temperaturas tan bajas, igual ni hay. Es interesante en cualquier caso.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Feb 2022)

Datos a tener en cuenta.

No ha llovido desde el día de Reyes o vispera.
Estamos en época bastante fria en la que hay pocos insectos y el frio puede conservar un cuerpo que esté a la intemperie.
Algun animal carrañero si puede actuar si encuentra el cuerpo, pero habria que ver cuales hay por la zona.

Si un cuerpo se mueve de una posicion en la que se encontraba para llevarlo a otra ubicación, quedan señales, como la sangre acumulada en la zona donde apoyara el suelo y demás signos. Hay que esperar al informe forense.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Datos a tener en cuenta.
> 
> No ha llovido desde el día de Reyes o vispera.
> Estamos en época bastante fria en la que hay pocos insectos y el frio puede conservar un cuerpo que esté a la intemperie.
> ...



Pues van a ser las cuatro de la tarde y no hay informe.

Almenos espero que si le hayan dicho a la familia que murio de muerte natural. Pues sabiendo que ha sido de muerte natural dejar que la familia siga pensando en la posibilidad de un asesinato me parece inhumano y aberrante.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Debe ser evidente determinar si llevaba 24 días o uno. Salvo distorsión es algo que debería quedar clarísimo desde el levantamiento del cadáver.
> 
> Lo que no se interpretar es la tardanza en dar este dato. Me da que pensar que fue colocado.
> 
> Lo de los insectos. Ahora mismo con temperaturas tan bajas, igual ni hay. Es interesante en cualquier caso.



En una noticia del confidencial decían que en el levantamiento de cadáver decían que si que por el estado del cadáver era compatible con llevar 24 días al menos en descomposición otra cosa es si se puede determinar que está ahí desde el primer día, entiendo que eso no se puede saber en el momento del levantamiento 

Lo que parece claro es que no la tuvieron en frío si al final se ha movido no la han tenido en ningun arcón ni leches 
De todas todas formas sigo diciendo que hay que tener mucho estómago para mover un cadáver en descomposición y menos que llegue entero...


----------



## rioskunk (7 Feb 2022)

en el video se ve la zanja donde se encontro el cuerpo









El cuerpo de Esther López habría estado en la cuneta desde el principio, según fuentes de la investigación


El reportero de 'El programa de Ana Rosa' se desplaza hasta el punto exacto donde un senderista encontró el cadáver de Esther López. La Guardia...




www.telecinco.es


----------



## sivigliano (7 Feb 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Un mes? En 2 días tienes a las rapaces y pájaros encima, y más en esa zona.
> 
> Por no hablar de zorros, comadrejas e insectos varios.
> 
> En un mes ya solo quedan huesos.



Si estaba cerca de la carretera, en una cuenta tapada por maleza, el trasiego de coches puede espantar los animales. Esa puede ser otra explicación.


----------



## Brigit (7 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No sé a qué apesta, pero leyendo la carta del padre... a mi me güele que la familia ya tiene el resultado de la autopsia.



A mí me huele a otra cosa, a que no hay terceras personas implicadas en el tema y que la chica murió de una sobredosis.
Hay que recordar que los amigos la dejaron en el bar y ella no se quiso ir a casa porque antes quería “pillar algo”.

Si el padre creyera que se tratara de un asesinato insistiría más en pedir justicia y buscar culpables. Con esa carta entiendo que da el tema por casi cerrado.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Feb 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que sabemos que estan con los dedos en el teclado la Montero, Echemingas, Dabuti y toda esta chusma izquierdista rezando para que la matara un hombre y poder soltar su mierda por internet.


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> A mí me huele a otra cosa, a que no hay terceras personas implicadas en el tema y que la chica murió de una sobredosis.
> Hay que recordar que los amigos la dejaron en el bar y ella no se quiso ir a casa porque antes quería “pillar algo”.
> 
> Si el padre creyera que se tratara de un asesinato insistiría más en pedir justicia y buscar culpables. Con esa carta entiendo que da el tema por casi cerrado.



Eso es lo que pienso yo también, pero no quería pringarme y escribirlo... porque es lanzarse a una piscina en la que todavía no se sabe si va a haber agua al 100%.
Y todavía estamos en una fase de los "juegos psicológicos" en los que puede haber muchas cosas que se hagan con alguna intención (como en el caso del asesinato del niño de Almería)


----------



## pocholito (7 Feb 2022)

Si ha sido muerte accidental el manitas y el resto de sospechosos deben recibir una disculpa e incluso una indemnizacion


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (7 Feb 2022)

Petazetah dijo:


> Este caso es mediatico porque la chica es mujer, joven, y guapilla. Las feministas están c*ruzando los dedos para que haya sido asesinato* y así dar la matraca. Los peperros no se quedan atrás, hablando de prisión permanente revisable sin que se sepa aún qué ha pasado. Asco de políticos



Nunca tantas mujeres desearon tanto la muerte de otras mujeres.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (7 Feb 2022)

Petazetah dijo:


> Este caso es mediatico porque la chica es mujer, joven, y guapilla. Las feministas están c*ruzando los dedos para que haya sido asesinato* y así dar la matraca. Los peperros no se quedan atrás, hablando de prisión permanente revisable sin que se sepa aún qué ha pasado. Asco de políticos



Nunca tantas mujeres desearon tanto la muerte de otras mujeres.


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

Espero que al frente de la autopsia esté desde el principio alguien competente como Francisco Etxebarria u otro similar... porque empezar haciendo mal las cosas no lleva a nada bueno.


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Si ha sido muerte accidental el manitas y el resto de sospechosos deben recibir una disculpa e incluso una indemnizacion



  
Pilla un buen sofá y ponte cómodo


----------



## Petazetah (7 Feb 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Nunca tantas mujeres desearon tanto la muerte de otras mujeres.



Fuera de coñas, mis amigas progres están convencidas de que ha sido asesinato, fruto de violencia machista. Basta un tweet de la retard de la Rossell esa, se pone en marcha la maquinaria progre y voilá, las ovejitas a balar


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Jojo las charis de cotilleando ya están atando cabos 


----------


> Desde q está la vacuna hay mucha gente muriendo por repentinitis , muchos paros cardiacos y muertes súbitas. No lo has notado?



Yo sí lo he notado... y lo he pensado también...
----------


----------



## República Independiente (7 Feb 2022)

Supongo que debe de ser relativamente fácil para un forense o para la policía que se encarga de estos temas determinar si un cuerpo ha estado o no en un mismo sitio, o si se ha trasladado o cambiado de posición. Vamos, eso lo saben ya casi desde el primer momento. Y eso va a valer un millón de veces más que lo que diga el paseante, porque si hay que elegir entre pruebas objetivas (estado del cuerpo, insectos, etc.) y lo que haya podido apreciar una persona, falible como todas, la cosa está clara.


----------



## joeljoan (7 Feb 2022)

Cualquiera un poco despierto diría que necesitan que mueran asesinadas por un hombre blanco alguna mujer ( y más si hace días que no hay ningún caso) para que no se les caiga el relato y las millonadas en chiringuitos de Genaro.


----------



## ikergutierrez (7 Feb 2022)

si aperecio en la cuneta, una zanja de 1,2 m de profundidad con respecto a la carretera, cubierto de hierbas altas, tal como se aprecia en el video, en una zona no batida,
para que enredan y dicen:
aparecio en superficie ( la zanja es superficie?)
zona despejada ( la zanja esta llena de hierbas y maleza alta, que impiden ver el fondo) la huerta y la carretera si esta despejado, pero no aparecio alli, sino en medio, en la cuneta cubierta y profunda.


----------



## nosomosnada (7 Feb 2022)

Giro inesperado:

*El cuerpo de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado*

El primer análisis forense, a la espera de la conclusión definitiva de la autopsia, apunta a que el cuerpo de Esther López sí presenta signos de violencia y sitúa su fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición, en la madrugada del 13 de enero, según han revelado fuentes de la investigación.









El cuerpo de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado


La investigación, a la espera del informe definitivo de la autopsia, sitúa el fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición




www.elnortedecastilla.es





Estos cabrones del Norte y sus artículos de pago...


----------



## Ritalapollera (7 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Anda que como le hagan la autopsia y resulte que ha muerto de repentinitis!, ¡menudo chasco para los mass mierdas!. No me extrañaría que incluso se falsifique la autopsia para poder colgarle el mochuelo a algún desgraciado.



He pensado lo mismo jajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

El primer análisis forense, a la espera de la conclusión definitiva de la autopsia, apunta a que el cuerpo de Esther López sí presenta signos de violencia y sitúa su fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición, en la madrugada del 13 de enero, según han revelado fuentes de la investigación. El cuerpo de la víctima presenta, según los primeros indicios, signos de violencia compatibles con traumatismos sufridos antes de su fallecimiento. La autopsia, no obstante, aún no ha finalizado y presumiblemente se prolongará hasta mañana para intentar confirmar con certeza la causa última de la muerte.

LO que sí arece evidenciar este primer análisis del cuerpo es que todo apunta a que este pudo ser trasladado en las horas previas a su localización, en la mañana del sábado, 23 días después de que se perdiera la pista de la vecina de Traspinedo. Fuentes de la investigación inciden en que el escenario, una cuneta situada a escasos metros de la carretera principal que une la N-122 con el casco urbano del municipio, no parece el del fallecimiento y señalan a que con una alta probabilidad pudo ser conservado en otro lugar, trasladado y dejado allí.









El cuerpo de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado


La investigación, a la espera del informe definitivo de la autopsia, sitúa el fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## randomizer (7 Feb 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Estos cabrones del Norte y sus artículos de pago...



*El cuerpo de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado*

*La investigación, a la espera del informe definitivo de la autopsia, sitúa el fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición *

J. SANZ Valladolid 
Lunes, 7 febrero 2022, 17:37 

El primer análisis forense, a la espera de la conclusión definitiva de la autopsia, apunta a que el cuerpo de Esther López sí presenta signos de violencia y sitúa su fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición, en la madrugada del 13 de enero, según han revelado fuentes de la investigación. El cuerpo de la víctima presenta, según los primeros indicios, signos de violencia compatibles con traumatismos sufridos antes de su fallecimiento. La autopsia, no obstante, aún no ha finalizado y presumiblemente se prolongará hasta mañana para intentar confirmar con certeza la causa última de la muerte.

Lo que sí parece evidenciar este primer análisis del cuerpo es que todo apunta a que este pudo ser trasladado en las horas previas a su localización, en la mañana del sábado, 23 días después de que se perdiera la pista de la vecina de Traspinedo. Fuentes de la investigación inciden en que el escenario, una cuneta situada a escasos metros de la carretera principal que une la N-122 con el casco urbano del municipio, no parece el del fallecimiento y señalan a que con una alta probabilidad pudo ser conservado en otro lugar, trasladado y dejado allí.

El cuerpo de la mujer, no obstante, no presentaba signos externos evidentes de violencia cuando fue hallado en dicha cuneta por un paseante, aunque sí se han detectado, según todos los indicios, con posterioridad. Tenía la misma ropa que llevaba el día de su desaparición junto a su bolso, una suerte de pequeña mochila negra, y sus pertenencias (móvil....). Su grado de conservación apunta, no obstante, a que sus restos pudieron ser conservados y trasladados posteriormente al lugar en el que fueron encontrados. «Su estado no parece compatible con haber estado expuesto en este lugar durante más de veinte días», han concretado las fuentes consultadas.

El resultado definitivo de la autopsia, en cualquier caso, aún puede tardar días en concretarse a la espera de los resultados de las muestras biológicas remitidas a Madrid para su análisis.

La investigación, entre tanto, continúa su curso bajo el secreto de sumario dictado desde el primer momento, a raíz de la denuncia de la desaparición, presentada el 17 de enero.









El cuerpo de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado


La investigación, a la espera del informe definitivo de la autopsia, sitúa el fallecimiento en torno al día de su desaparición




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## ikergutierrez (7 Feb 2022)

si te caes de cabeza o te atropella un coche, cosa facil de noche y sin luz, aparecen signos de violencia en tu cuerpo.
cuello o huesos rotos, segun el lugar son compatibles.
Sin violacion y con ropa, se queda como un homicidio imprudente o accidente 
o muerte ' natural' sin mediacion de nadie, que al perder el conocimiento termina en el suelo, que andando por el borde de la calzada, es esa zanja


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Feb 2022)

Signos de violencia puede ser por una caída o un atropello, ojo, no implica necesariamente un acto violento por parte de agresor


----------



## ikergutierrez (7 Feb 2022)

que te pasa si te caes a una zanja a 1,2 m, de improviso?
te puedes romper o golpear algo?
eso es un signo de violencia?
y si desfalleces ahi, donde es el lugar mas bajo y probable donde acabe tu cuerpo caido?


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

Vamos analizar la hipotesis de que un tercero deja el cuerpo el sabado.

¿Por qué lo hace el tercero?

¿por qué no se deshace del telefono?

¿por que no lo hizo los 5 primeros días antes de denunciarse la desaparición?

¿los datos de posición del tefono son más importantes que la "fauna forense"?


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> El sitio es justo al lado de la carretera, y pasaba gente a diario.
> 
> De hecho quien lo ve es un vecino que anda prácticamente todos los días por allí.



¿Le conoces?? Para afirmar que es un vecino que pasaba todos los días y no alguien al que han dicho que diga eso?


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

Dicen todos los medios lo mismo "signos de violencia" y "pudo ser trasladado"......y que mañana saldrán los resultados de la autopsia, en definitiva no aclaran nada. 









El cuerpo de Esther López presenta signos de violencia compatibles con «traumatismos» y fue trasladado


Según el primer análisis forense al que ha tenido acceso 'El Norte de Castilla', el cadáver pudo ser depositado en el lugar donde fue localizado las horas previas



www.abc.es


----------



## favelados (7 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vamos analizar la hipotesis de que un tercero deja el cuerpo el sabado.
> 
> ¿Por qué lo hace el tercero?
> 
> ...



Por que lo hace a 200m del punto de reunión de las batidas, donde se juntan todos los GC antes de salir a buscar el cuerpo?


----------



## dalmore_12y (7 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si estaba cerca de la carretera, en una cuenta tapada por maleza, el trasiego de coches puede espantar los animales. Esa puede ser otra explicación.



Y que estaba completamente vestida y muy abrigada por el frío.


----------



## zulu (7 Feb 2022)

No se yo....
Alguien se carga a la susodicha, o se le muere y no se quiere ver implicado. Se la guarda en algún lugar en vez de quitarse el muerto de encima, antes incluso de que se la de por desaparecida, y se queda con el cadaver 20 días, y a los 20 dias se decide a mover el puré resultante y colocarlo con todos sus aditamentos en sitio más o menos visible?...
YA


----------



## Julc (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Dicen todos los medios lo mismo "signos de violencia" y "pudo ser trasladado"......y que mañana saldrán los resultados de la autopsia, en definitiva no aclaran nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de "compatibles con" es la coletilla de los forenses para no pillarse los dedos.


----------



## NPI (7 Feb 2022)

A todo el foro de Burbuja.info os invito a poner en el IGNORE a la cuenta clón de @Coco-Cielo


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Los perrodistas ya siembran la verdad, andaos con ojo que ya lo equiparan con la manada o la Anabel Segura 









Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.


Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.




m.tribunavalladolid.com


----------



## lucky starr (7 Feb 2022)

La chavala es una "juergas", se va con unos colegas, se colocan. Igual follan o sin mas discuten y la dejan allí tirada ( o se empodera y les manda a tomar por el culo). Intenta volver a casa y muere congelada en enero en Valladolid (un enero frio de cojones además).

Si no tiene signos de violencia....

DEP

PD: Parece que si hay signos de violencia. De todas formas, juntarse con cocainómanos y camellos...que puede salir mal.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Feb 2022)

zulu dijo:


> No se yo....
> Alguien se carga a la susodicha, o se le muere y no se quiere ver implicado. Se la guarda en algún lugar en vez de quitarse el muerto de encima, antes incluso de que se la de por desaparecida, y se queda con el cadaver 20 días, y a los 20 dias se decide a mover el puré resultante y colocarlo con todos sus aditamentos en sitio más o menos visible?...
> YA



La verdad es que no hay quien se lo crea.

El asesino la mata el dia de la desaparición, tiene 4 dias para hacerla desaparecer en cualquier sitio puesto que no denuncian su desaparición (anda que tambien...), la guarda no sabemos donde...y luego a los 20 dias en proceso de descomposición va y la mueve de no se donde a otro lado no sabemos para que.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Vaya parece que la violencia la tienen que validar con un examen detallado y un TAC  pues menuda violencia hoygan... Pero claro será diciente para que la Rosell haga de esto otro ladrillo en el muro contra el heteropatriacado 

*El cadáver no presentaba signos externos de violencia en una primera inspección, dado que las heridas que ahora se han hallado son profundas y únicamente se han podido constatar con un examen detallado, que ha incluido un TAC.*


----------



## moromierda (7 Feb 2022)

Aste hilo no tene puta garsía, amego.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

*ex*


Karamba dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso yo también, pero no quería pringarme y escribirlo... porque es lanzarse a una piscina en la que todavía no se sabe si va a haber agua al 100%.
> Y todavía estamos en una fase de los "juegos psicológicos" en los que puede haber muchas cosas que se hagan con alguna intención (como en el caso del asesinato del niño de Almería)



¿Que fue aquel juego? No lo recuerdo.

De aquello sólo me acuerdo de la GHDLGP de la negra, que debe estar ya a dos días de irse a su casa.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Feb 2022)

El quid es determinar si llevaba ahí desde el primer día o hasta los cinco primeros, que es cuando no se dio la voz de alarma y no se buscaba o si se puso a partir del quinto día tras empezar a buscar.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Feb 2022)

Interesa mucho mantener la incertidumbre por lo menos hasta pasado el 8-M, luego si ya se murió de un tabardillo y contra el suelo se podrá esclarecer en abril si acaso


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Feb 2022)

Los padres insinuaron que a la chica le gustaba irse de casa con hombres durante varios días, que ya lo había hecho, pero que al menos avisaba, enviaba WhatsApp.

O sea, era una guarrilla de 35 no?


----------



## fred (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Los perrodistas ya siembran la verdad, andaos con ojo que ya lo equiparan con la manada o la Anabel Segura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se entera de nada el tal Viudo. Que fuera fiestera aquí si es un dato muy importante y no por la moralina y tal,sino porque se tardó 5 días en denunciar la desaparición,que en estos casos son decisivos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> ¿Le conoces?? Para afirmar que es un vecino que pasaba todos los días y no alguien al que han dicho que diga eso?



Yo personalmente no, uno de los periodistas que le entrevistó si.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

Alguien sabe si la zanja da al norte o al sur.
Lo digo por si le daba el sol o la sombra durante el dia.

El cuerpo estaba en una curva. En el exterior. Cuando circular miras al interior.


----------



## fred (7 Feb 2022)

Lo ultimo que hay es esto, "violencia interna",ein esto qué es?
El cadáver de Esther López presenta signos de «violencia interna»


Los primeros datos de la autopsia practicada al cuerpo de Esther López, la mujer de 35 años cuyo cadáver fue encontrado el pasado sábado cerca de una carretera en la localidad de *Traspinedo (Valladolid)*, apuntan a «signos internos de violencia». Los forenses apuntan a signos de violencia compatibles con traumatismos sufridos antes de su fallecimiento, pero no han podido determinar aún si se trata de un homicidio.
Esos signos de violencia podrían obedecer, por ejemplo, a un *traumatismo* como consecuencia de una caída. Los investigadores del caso insisten en que *todas las líneas de investigación siguen abiertas* y hay que esperar a los resultados definitivos de la autopsia.


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

@brickworld,


Karamba dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso yo también, pero no quería pringarme y escribirlo... porque es lanzarse a una piscina en la que todavía no se sabe si va a haber agua al 100%.
> Y todavía estamos en una fase de los "juegos psicológicos" en los que puede haber muchas cosas que se hagan con alguna intención (como en el caso del asesinato del niño de Almería)



A la negra también la tenían pillada desde hace días hasta que la "capturaron".
Creo que la GC le dijo al padre "lo que había" pero le dieron instrucciones de cómo tenía que actuar para no cagarla (de esto no estoy seguro).
De todas formas se trata de eso, de "juegos psicológicos" o estrategias para que el culpable acabe patinando y pillarle en una situación lo más comprometida posible de cara al juicio, para que en el juicio no puedan andar enredando y jodiendo la marrana.

A veces el crimen suele estar "resuelto policialmente" (=la _pulisía_ tiene claro lo que hay), pero hay que "atarlo judicialmente" (=de cara al juicio). Y ahí es donde empiezan con los "juegos psicológicos".

Por eso digo que yo no me quería "pringar" y que, aunque interpreto la carta del padre de la vallisoletana a mi manera, puede ser que ni siquiera haya sido redactada por el padre, sino por algún "profesional en el esclarecimiento de delitos" de la GC. Digo sólo que nada es descartable.


----------



## República Independiente (7 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Lo ultimo que hay es esto, "violencia interna",ein esto qué es?
> El cadáver de Esther López presenta signos de «violencia interna»
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que, por ejemplo, si la hubiera atropellado un coche, podría tener lesiones internas (cerebro o algún órgano que hubiera sufrido con el golpe) que no se pudieran apreciar en el exterior (no hematomas ni heridas). No sé cómo de posible sería que ocurriera.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Feb 2022)

República Independiente dijo:


> Pues yo creo que, por ejemplo, si la hubiera atropellado un coche, podría tener lesiones internas (cerebro o algún órgano que hubiera sufrido con el golpe) que no se pudieran apreciar en el exterior (no hematomas ni heridas). No sé cómo de posible sería que ocurriera.



Joder si volviendo andando de noche la hubiera atropellado una persona y se hubiera dado a la fuga y la chavala del golpe hubiera ido a parar a la zanja....todo es posible.

Quizas por eso quizas tiene lesiones internas del golpe aunque exteriormente esté bien, si a eso le unes los copazos, la posible drogaina y los 10 bajo cero...


----------



## Brigit (7 Feb 2022)

Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con "entidad homicida"


Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con “entidad homicida” que expliquen su muerte en Traspinedo




okdiario.com





En el primer examen forense no se han observado lesiones que expliquen su fallecimiento y sí algunas “*contusiones*” que no han sido calificadas ni como graves y ni mucho menos de carácter homicida.


El cuerpo de la joven ha sido analizado y sometido a un estudio *radiológico* a la búsqueda de lesiones que no fueron detectadas ni en el levantamiento del cuerpo ni en la sala de autopsias. Con este tipo de rutina forense lo que trata de encontrarse son lesiones escondidas que puedan dar explicación a la muerte de la joven. Sobre todo, los huesos del *cuello* suelen ser de especial importancia a la hora de llevar a cabo este tipo de observaciones radiológicas.

Es en estas pruebas donde el cuerpo de la joven de Traspinedo puede haber presentado contusiones “sin entidad homicida” que pudo haber sufrido en momentos cercanos a su fallecimiento sin que estas hayan tenido nada que ver con el mismo. Ese tipo de contusiones pueden producirse en una caída previa o compatible con el óbito de la víctima


----------



## Brigit (7 Feb 2022)

Uy, ya acaban de decir en La Sexta que una de las hipótesis es una sobredosis.


----------



## Brigit (7 Feb 2022)

19:03
*El alcalde de Traspinedo, Javier Fernández: "Todavía no está confirmada la muerte violenta"*
"Nos extraña mucho que desde el Gobierno de España entren directos a decir que es una muerte violenta, más cuando su delegación de gobierno en Valladolid y CyL han mantenido la investigación en secreto. Solo genera incertidumbres y nos ponen a los pies de los caballos de tener que dar explicaciones de si es una muerte violenta o no, cuando todavía no está confirmado. Si ellos tienen más información lo respeto, pero por nuestra parte no hay información hasta ese extremo"


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Yo personalmente no, uno de los periodistas que le entrevistó si.



¿Y conoces al periodista para creerte lo que publica? No entiendo que afirméis con tan rotundidad como si le conocieses personalmente.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, han vuelto a convertir un suceso lamentable en un circo mediático.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Feb 2022)

algunos medios dicen esto ( parece que es de la agencia de noticias Europa Press )









La autopsia confirma que el cadáver de Esther López presentaba signos de violencia


La autopsia habría confirmado la muerte violenta de Esther López de la Rosa, la mujer de 35 años cuyo cadáver fue hallado a primera hora de la mañana del sábado en Traspinedo, localidad vallisoletana de la que era vecina y donde despareció el 12 de enero.




www.vozpopuli.com





La autopsia confirma que el cadáver de Esther López presentaba signos de violencia 

Los primeros análisis apuntarían a una muerte violenta con signos compatibles con traumatismos sufridos antes de su fallecimiento y que el cuerpo pudo ser trasladado en las horas previas a su localización


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

Parece que la autopsia ha determinado traumatismo encefálico, parece que interno (le han tenido que hacer un TAC para verlo). De momento no se mojan sobre la causa:

20:21 07-02-2022​Un tac revela traumatismos en la cabeza de Esther López​Los primeros análisis practicados al cuerpo de la víctima, que se iniciaron ya este domingo y se han prolongado este lunes en el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Valladolid, indican que la cabeza de Esther López presenta algún traumatismo. No son traumatismos evidentes, ya que se ha necesitado de las conclusiones de un tac para determinarlo. La autopsia sigue su curso, e incluso podría prolongarse durante varios días. A medida que se conozcan más detalles se espera poder determinar con exactitud la causa de la muerte aunque también exista la opción de que no se pueda sacar una conclusión definitiva.​​18:54 07-02-2022​Autopsia preliminar: Revela un traumatismo en la cabeza de Esther​La autopsia de Esther López revela que sí hay un traumatismo en la cabeza de Esther tras la práctica de un tac aunque no se saben las causas. Pude deberse a una caída o una agresión por parte de una tercera persona, según revelan en La Sexta.​








Autopsia de Esther López, causa de la muerte, entierro y últimas noticias hoy en Traspinedo


EN DIRECTO, el caso Esther López, con la última hora, el resultado de la autopsia, la causa de la muerte y las últimas noticias de hoy tras encontrarse el cuerpo de la joven en la cuneta de una carretera cercana a Traspinedo.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## Pdid (7 Feb 2022)

Sigo pensando que no hay terceras personas implicadas.


----------



## DEREC (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> En el foro de las Charis están onfire se actualiza más rápido que este joder PUTOS VAGOS
> 
> Hay uno tal Antonio que será charolover que dice esto
> 
> ...



Puede ser que a al que se le murio la chica en su casa se deshiciera del cuerpo envuelto en bolsas y lo depositará en otro sitio. Al ver que no la encontraban lo ha movido para que ya la GC no tuviera excusas. O quizas lo dejo ahi mismo pero más tapado/escondido y viendo que no la encontraban fue esa noche a destaparla.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Puede ser que a al que se le murio la chica en su casa se deshiciera del cuerpo envuelto en bolsas y lo depositará en otro sitio. Al ver que no la encontraban lo ha movido para que ya la GC no tuviera excusas. O quizas lo dejo ahi mismo pero más tapado/escondido y viendo que no la encontraban fue esa noche a destaparla.



Así es. Puede ser una mezcla entre que nadie la haya matado y que alguien no quiera verse incriminado en una muerte de la que no tiene la culpa, pero de la que va a tener difícil apartar las sospechas. Pero es raro, el traslado a un mes vista del cadaver sobre todo, eso es lo que menos cuadra.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Feb 2022)

temperaturas medias en la zona de entre 0 y 8 grados, perfecto para conservacion

zona extremadamente seca perfecta para su cinservacion

cuneta a la sombra con pocas horas de sol

la propia cuneta hace que drene el líquido corporal

zona de cultivo con posibilidad de uso de venenos para malas hierbas (también matan bichos) 

la pobre chica habrá caído de camino a su casa 

la GC no ha hecho el camino lógico de la chica? 

anda ya!!! la GC sabía del cuerpo desde el primer día


----------



## Knight who says ni (7 Feb 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Puede ser que a al que se le murio la chica en su casa se deshiciera del cuerpo envuelto en bolsas y lo depositará en otro sitio. Al ver que no la encontraban lo ha movido para que ya la GC no tuviera excusas. O quizas lo dejo ahi mismo pero más tapado/escondido y viendo que no la encontraban fue esa noche a destaparla.



Si fuera yo el asesino o el acompañante cuando le dio el jamacuco o lo que sea me hubiera desecho del móvil porque seguramente le une al mío.

Es raro, no cuadra que la hayan dejado ahí. Y también es raro que haya tenido el cadáver un mes por ahí.

Pero yo ni idea, por supuesto... ya se sabrá.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

esto es mas sencillo de lo que parece.

tema drogas y mafias.

Mantener un cuerpo oculto 25 días en un buen estado no es fácil, no lo hace cualquiera, sólo lo hace gente que sepa hacerlo.

Trasladar un cuerpo muerto no se hace con una persona sola, sino entre varios.

Una persona que no quiere ser pillada ni causar sospechas se hubiese llevado el cadaver a 300 km de distancia, a cualquier pantano que haya lejos y nunca le descubririan.

El depositar el cadaver en una zona tan visible y en el lugar tan próximo a las personas sospechosas es para mandar un mensaje a alguien. Además, es muy posible que el lugar donde lo hayan dejado este perfectamente estudiado para no dejar rastros en camaras.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (7 Feb 2022)

Lo que es raro es que nadie haya hecho su posible camino a casa, ni amigos ni familiares ni vecinos… y se hayan centrado en batidas en la zona del río.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues nada, han vuelto a convertir un suceso lamentable en un circo mediático.



Es que esto da mucha pena, mucho asco y mucha vergüenza. Toda España se ha enterado de quien es el Manitas, el tal Oscar ese y, pobre familia y pobre chica, de si la víctima tenía o no, determinadas costumbres...

Pero como son como putas alimañas a la búsqueda de asesinatos machistas, homófobos o racistas destrozan la dignidad y la paz de las familias y las víctimas con tal de mantener su chiringuito. Crear revuelo a la mínima, antes de estar seguros, poner a los pies de los caballos a quien haga falta, sea o no culpable, y nunca, nunca, nunca remover lo de Igualada. Desolador, triste y repugnante.

Hasta que no se confirme al 100% que ha sido un asesinato que cierren su puta bocaza y si no finalmente no lo es que dejen tranquilos de una vez a la pobre víctima y a su familia.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Así es. Puede ser una mezcla entre que nadie la haya matado y que alguien no quiera verse incriminado en una muerte de la que no tiene la culpa, pero de la que va a tener difícil apartar las sospechas. Pero es raro, el traslado a un mes vista del cadaver sobre todo, eso es lo que menos cuadra.



La única explicación posible a ese traslado, es que el trasladante supiera que tarde o temprano mirarían en su casa/finca/pozo/coche. El traslado es una huida hacia adelante.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Os imagináis este seguimiento y este despliegue en el caso de igualada??

Yo si.. es un mundo que fuese justo y con honor, no en este estercolero de progres e HIJOS DE PUTA que están buscando rédito político


----------



## kikoseis (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto es mas sencillo de lo que parece.
> 
> tema drogas y mafias.
> 
> ...



Las temperaturas son bajo cero por las noches. Se puede conservar más o menos bien si le da la sombra.

Si lo han trasladado lo han dejado en un sitio fácil, si ha sido en la cuneta de la carretera, si ha sido más lejos no lo veo claro.

De momento la hipótesis más fácil es que haya tenido un mal día y se pasase consumiendo, y le diese un jamacuco.

Si se les hubiese muerto en casa lo más fácil habría sido sacarla al camino esa misma noche y hacerse los longuis.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Es que esto da mucha pena, mucho asco y mucha vergüenza. Toda España se ha enterado de quien es el Manitas, el tal Oscar ese y, pobre familia y pobre chica, de si la víctima tenía o no, determinadas costumbres...
> 
> Pero como son como putas alimañas a la búsqueda de asesinatos machistas, homófobos o racistas destrozan la dignidad y la paz de las familias y las víctimas con tal de mantener su chiringuito. Crear revuelo a la mínima, antes de estar seguros, poner a los pies de los caballos a quien haga falta, sea o no culpable, y nunca, nunca, nunca remover lo de Igualada. Desolador, triste y repugnante.
> 
> Hasta que no se confirme al 100% que ha sido un asesinato que cierren su puta bocaza y si no finalmente no lo es que dejen tranquilos de una vez a la pobre víctima y a su familia.



Yo tenia fe en que esto se resolviese rápido por la forma en que se halló el cadáver , ahora viendo el giro que están tomando los acontecimientos pinta que vamos estar hasta el Verano escuchando hablar de este caso. Esto debería permanecer en el ámbito privado.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Las temperaturas son bajo cero por las noches. Se puede conservar más o menos bien si le da la sombra.
> 
> Si lo han trasladado lo han dejado en un sitio fácil, si ha sido en la cuneta de la carretera, si ha sido más lejos no lo veo claro.
> 
> ...



Se habla de "fauna necrófaga", un eufemismo para evitar decir directamente que el cadáver estaba agusanado. Yo insisto en que hay que tenerlos muy gordos para mover un cadáver en ese estado.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Las temperaturas son bajo cero por las noches. Se puede conservar más o menos bien si le da la sombra.
> 
> Si lo han trasladado lo han dejado en un sitio fácil, si ha sido en la cuneta de la carretera, si ha sido más lejos no lo veo claro.
> 
> ...



Guardar un cadaver no lo hace un pelamanillas. Tiene que ser alguien que sepa hacerlo. No lo deja a la sombra ni nada similar, lo deja en un sitio bien estudiado

Trasladar a un cadaver no es facil, se necesita mas de uno. Y si lo quieren trasladar para no ser involucrados desde luego que no lo dejas a la puerta del pueblo en la carretera principal para que lo vea todo el mundo a las primeras de cambio

La hipotesesis mas facil no es la de dejarla al aire libre en la zona porque la fauna hubiese actuado sobre ella, no solo los animales grandes, sino los insectos que se depositarian en las cavidades de la nariz y la oreja. No existe ratros de estos. 

A mayores, se hubiese manchado la ropa con la lluvia, viento y el actuar de los animales. La ropa esta limpia


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

La explicación más sencilla para el planteamiento de la hipotesis del traslado es el deseo de que en el suceso esté implicada una tercera persona.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se habla de "fauna necrófaga", un eufemismo para evitar decir directamente que el cadáver estaba agusanado. Yo insisto en que hay que tenerlos muy gordos para mover un cadáver en ese estado.



no hay gusanos. no hay restos de animales. el cuerpo ha sido tratado por gente que sabia lo que hacia.

A mayores, un cuerpo muerto 25 dias, dejado a la libre accion de la naturaleza, sin ningun tipo de tratamiento, si lo desplazas se te rompe. El cuerpo esta intacto.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La explicación más sencilla para el planteamiento de la hipotesis del traslado es el deseo de que en el suceso esté implicada una tercera persona.



hay tercera, cuarta, quinta y todas las que se descubran. Hay mas de una persona involucrada tal como se han desarrollado los acontecimientos


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se habla de "fauna necrófaga", un eufemismo para evitar decir directamente que el cadáver estaba agusanado. Yo insisto en que hay que tenerlos muy gordos para mover un cadáver en ese estado.



Sin contar con los gases que se forman, vamos mover un cadáver después de 20 días puede ser cualquier cosa menos bonito y juraría que te puedes quedar con los cachos colgando del mismo... Pero bueno eso siempre en teoría los mismo si está vestido se sujeta todo mejor, aún así ya tienes que tener ganas de ocultar ese accidente por un tema de drogas porque a menos que sean unos expertos algo se les ha debido escapar seguro


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Guardar un cadaver no lo hace un pelamanillas. Tiene que ser alguien que sepa hacerlo. No lo deja a la sombra ni nada similar, lo deja en un sitio bien estudiado
> 
> Trasladar a un cadaver no es facil, se necesita mas de uno. Y si lo quieren trasladar para no ser involucrados desde luego que no lo dejas a la puerta del pueblo en la carretera principal para que lo vea todo el mundo a las primeras de cambio
> 
> ...



 Las ropas estaban sucias, pero no aparentaban señales de arrastre, ni de haberla arrojado desde un coche.

Esther López estaba vestida y sin signos externos de violencia (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no hay gusanos. no hay restos de animales. el cuerpo ha sido tratado por gente que sabia lo que hacia.
> 
> A mayores, un cuerpo muerto 25 dias, dejado a la libre accion de la naturaleza, sin ningun tipo de tratamiento, si lo desplazas se te rompe. El cuerpo esta intacto.



Eso no se sabe hay varias versiones una que había mosquitos en el cadáver y que no había acartonamiento de la piel que indicaba que lo habían metido en un arcón, vamos que apuntaba a que el cuerpo había estado al aire libre que tenía el proceso normal de descomposición, eso lo ha dicho marlaska maricon así que puede ser cualquier cosa por ej que lo metiesen en un maletero sin abrir todo este tiempo y de ahí tirarlo el otro día, lo mismo en ese estado no se degrada tanto y sería más fácil haberlo movido


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Eso no se sabe hay varias versiones una que había mosquitos en el cadáver y que no había acartonamiento de la piel que indicaba que lo habían metido en un arcón, vamos que apuntaba a que el cuerpo había estado al aire libre que tenía el proceso normal de descomposición, eso lo ha dicho marlaska maricon así que puede ser cualquier cosa por ej que lo metiesen en un maletero sin abrir todo este tiempo y de ahí tirarlo el otro día, lo mismo en ese estado no se degrada tanto y sería más fácil haberlo movido



tirarlo y no romperse con 25 dias muertos es imposible.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo :



Joder.
Vale que se puedan plantear muchas hipotesis.

Pero la hipotesis más normal y sencilla es que muere sola.
Curiosamente la explicación que más tranquilidad daría a la familia.

Pero no, hay que seguir buscando tres pies al gato.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no hay gusanos. no hay restos de animales. el cuerpo ha sido tratado por gente que sabia lo que hacia.
> 
> A mayores, un cuerpo muerto 25 dias, dejado a la libre accion de la naturaleza, sin ningun tipo de tratamiento, si lo desplazas se te rompe. El cuerpo esta intacto.



Yo por lo que estado escuchando en la TV hablaron de insectos sin especificar cuales y Marlasca fue el que dijo lo de la fauna necrófaga.

Edito:

*Los entomólogos analizan los insectos que han colonizado un cadáver.* Explicado de forma vulgar: llegan moscas al cuerpo, van dejando sus huevos y, según el insecto que sea y la fase en la que se encuentren del ciclo (huevo, pupa, larva...) pueden determinar de forma aproximada hace cuántos días el cuerpo ha sido colonizado y si ha estado a la intemperie. 

La muerte de Esther, la joven de Traspinedo, fue de etiología violenta (larazon.es)


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> tirarlo y no romperse con 25 dias muertos es imposible.



lo mismo sino ha estado en un entorno que no le de el sol ni el aire cambia algo, ya te digo una opción es que al tenerlo en un maletero la degradación sea menos y excepto los gases y demás el resto se quede dónde está 

Lo mueven con una bolsa y lo dejan en la cuneta, pero vamos ninguno de nosotros ha tenido esa experiencia como para saberlo realmente


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :



publicidad


----------



## snoopi (7 Feb 2022)

pinta a que se cayo del pedo que llevaba, frio y nadie la ha visto hasta el otro dia

nada mas


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> lo mismo sino ha estado en un entorno que no le de el sol ni el aire cambia algo, ya te digo una opción es que al tenerlo en un maletero la degradación sea menos y excepto los gases y demás el resto se quede dónde está
> 
> Lo mueven con una bolsa y lo dejan en la cuneta, pero vamos ninguno de nosotros ha tenido esa experiencia como para saberlo realmente



en maletero peor ya que hace mas calor y se descompone antes.

Lo que mencionas de que ninguna ha tenido esa experiencia es la clave de todo esto.

Quien haya montado todo este espectaculo es alguien con experiencia con muertes ya que uno normal, no tiene ni idea de como mantener un cadaver oculto ni como moverlo por muchas pajas mentales que nos hagamos sobre como funciona un cadaver.


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo por lo que estado escuchando en la TV hablaron de insectos sin especificar cuales y Marlasca fue el que dijo lo de la fauna necrófaga.



Eso es lo que decia por huevos a menos que haya estado en un arcón frigorífico gusanos y mosquitos tiene que haber si o si, otra cosa es la degradación que tiene el cuerpo si lo hubiesen metido en una bolsa de la basura hermética total o maletero donde no le de mucho el aire o el sol


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

Aquí en zonas de Umbría, ( donde no da el sol), a las 14:00 sigue helado, y llevamos enero y febrero con mínimas de -5.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> pinta a que se cayo del pedo que llevaba, frio y nadie la ha visto hasta el otro dia
> 
> nada mas



Imposible, a las 5:40 usa el telefono. Esto esta confirmado por la policia y asegura que el uso es de ella.

Es imposible que la dejen en la carretera a las 2:30-3:00, esté hasta las 5:40 en ese punto, use el telefono y luego se muera sola alli


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> En el foro de las Charis están onfire se actualiza más rápido que este joder PUTOS VAGOS
> 
> Hay uno tal Antonio que será charolover que dice esto
> 
> ...





César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :



Ayyy el chuministerio de misandria y desigualdad está moviendo sus tentáculos...


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> en maletero peor ya que hace mas calor y se descompone antes.
> 
> Lo que mencionas de que ninguna ha tenido esa experiencia es la clave de todo esto.
> 
> Quien haya montado todo este espectaculo es alguien con experiencia con muertes ya que uno normal, no tiene ni idea de como mantener un cadaver oculto ni como moverlo por muchas pajas mentales que nos hagamos sobre como funciona un cadaver.



Lo del calor lo dudo por la noche en Valladolid ha estado haciendo bajo cero y por el día dudo que pasara de los 10 vamos que sería como una nevera, el proceso de descomposición sigue normal pero no haría tanto calor como para acelerar el proceso o descomponer aún más los tejidos como para romperse 

Pero vamos que da igual esto lo sabe un forense y no burbujos de un foro


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Eso es lo que decia por huevos a menos que haya estado en un arcón frigorífico gusanos y mosquitos tiene que haber si o si, otra cosa es la degradación que tiene el cuerpo si lo hubiesen metido en una bolsa de la basura hermética total o maletero donde no le de mucho el aire o el sol



siendo enero en valladolid, las moscas tardan lo suyo. Para empezar tiene que oler el cadaver una hembra fecundada, y no hay muchas ya que se alimentan de polen. En este epoca y con esas temperaturas apenas hay fauna necrofaga activa
Haberla haila pero nada que ver con primavera o verano que la hubieran liado parda en unas horas. En invierno si alguna mosca fecundada llego a oler el cadaver seria por que llevaba 25 dias.


----------



## César Borgia (7 Feb 2022)

El cuerpo de Esther López fue hallado a 800 metros de donde se le perdió la pista


La muerte de la joven y el hallazgo de sus restos acumulan interrogantes a expensas de lo que esclarezca el informe forense, que debe determinar, entre otras cosas, si l




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Aquí en zonas de Umbría, ( donde no da el sol), a las 14:00 sigue helado, y llevamos enero y febrero con mínimas de -5.



Cierto. Este enero he visto una charca a la que nunca le da el sol helada durante tres semanas. 
El tiempo ha sido el perfecto para conservar un cadáver durante semanas.
Justamente cuando las temperaturas han subido un poco en febrero han encontrado el cadáver.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (7 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> siendo enero en valladolid, las moscas tardan lo suyo. Para empezar tiene que oler el cadaver una hembra fecundada, y no hay muchas ya que se alimentan de polen. En este epoca y con esas temperaturas apenas hay fauna necrofaga activa
> Haberla haila pero nada que ver con primavera o verano que la hubieran liado parda en unas horas. En invierno si alguna mosca fecundada llego a oler el cadaver seria por que llevaba 25 dias.



Pues tener debía de tener alguna porque eso sí lo ha comentado el marlaska y otros medios 
Lo que me lleva a pensar que tampoco fueron muy profesionales entiendo que en una bolsa hermética no debería entrar ninguna mosca pero en maleteros o en otros lugares no herméticos siempre de pueden colar, no se yo veo lo más normal si es al final lo movieron de haberla tenido en un maletero o en la parte de atrás de un coche todo ese tiempo y después trasladarla sin tocarla mucho 
Pero vamos que da igual son pajas mentales, lo que si entiendo es que los presuntos amigos no han sido porque estarían monitorizados todo este tiempo vamos eso espero... Así que de haberlo movido habría sido otros fulanos


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Feb 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> ¿Y conoces al periodista para creerte lo que publica? No entiendo que afirméis con tan rotundidad como si le conocieses personalmente.



Perdón que me confundí al redactar. Yo conozco al periodista. 

Otra cosa es que el que encuentra el cadáver mienta descaradamente y se lo haya inventado.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (7 Feb 2022)

Viendo que tiene traumatismos compatibles con una caída para mi lo más probable es que ya fuera debido al pedo o a una repentinitis cayó a la zanja y allí quedó la probe chavala...

Lo de mover un cuerpo 3 semanas después y dejarlo precisamente ahí me parece de locos


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Imposible, a las 5:40 usa el telefono. Esto esta confirmado por la policia y asegura que el uso es de ella.
> 
> Es imposible que la dejen en la carretera a las 2:30-3:00, esté hasta las 5:40 en ese punto, use el telefono y luego se muera sola alli



Se pudo despertar del pedo con hipotermia, desorientada y trato de llamar o enviar un mensaje y ahi quedó sin fuerzas y medio muerta.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Feb 2022)

las grabaciones de los drones y del helicóptero han salido a la luz? 

algún video de como volaron los drones y desde donde despegaban?


----------



## dalmore_12y (7 Feb 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Viendo que tiene traumatismos compatibles con una caída para mi lo más probable es que ya fuera debido al pedo o a una repentinitis cayó a la zanja y allí quedó la probe chavala...
> 
> Lo de mover un cuerpo 3 semanas después y dejarlo precisamente ahí me parece de locos



Yo también lo creo. Posiblemente iba bastante cargada, le dio un jamacuco por lo que fuera (alcohol, drogas, repentinitis...), cayó a la cuneta y ahí se quedó, con la mala suerte de quedar oculta. El frío de enero y el "brillante" dispositivo ha hecho el resto.
La ropa habrá sido una protección frente a alimañas...abrigada, calzada, posiblemente con guantes...solo la cabeza estaría descubierta. A bajo cero de noche te congelas y de día con pocos grados sobre cero te mantienes bastante, supongo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (7 Feb 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Viendo que tiene traumatismos compatibles con una caída para mi lo más probable es que ya fuera debido al pedo o a una repentinitis cayó a la zanja y allí quedó la probe chavala...
> 
> Lo de mover un cuerpo 3 semanas después y dejarlo precisamente ahí me parece de locos



Para mi también es la hipótesis más probable.


----------



## snoopi (7 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Pues tener debía de tener alguna porque eso sí lo ha comentado el marlaska y otros medios
> Lo que me lleva a pensar que tampoco fueron muy profesionales entiendo que en una bolsa hermética no debería entrar ninguna mosca pero en maleteros o en otros lugares no herméticos siempre de pueden colar, no se yo veo lo más normal si es al final lo movieron de haberla tenido en un maletero o en la parte de atrás de un coche todo ese tiempo y después trasladarla sin tocarla mucho
> Pero vamos que da igual son pajas mentales, lo que si entiendo es que los presuntos amigos no han sido porque estarían monitorizados todo este tiempo vamos eso espero... Así que de haberlo movido habría sido otros fulanos



Todos los moviles de la zona localizados, todos los implicados localizados y vigilados.........¿que terceras personas? deberia ser una tercera persona a la que llamara ella y la GC lo sabria.

No le deis mas vueltas, a las mas de las 3:00 se quedo con su pedo por ahi , se cayo a la zanja, el frio hace el resto y la gente buscando lo que dice la TELEVISION , el agresor MACHITO MACHISTA MARICHULO.

Al buscar al macho opresor, se dejaron lo obvio, el camino a casa


----------



## snoopi (7 Feb 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> las grabaciones de los drones y del helicóptero han salido a la luz?
> 
> algún video de como volaron los drones y desde donde despegaban?



Si hay grabaciones de la zona dias antes, alli estara, en la zanja


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :



Los buitres acuden a los cadáveres.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Feb 2022)

Estoy leyendo en el foro de los coches sobre este caso, y hay algunos foreros que mantienen tambien lo de que el cuerpo siempre estuvo alli, pero hay muchos más que los ridiculizan diciendo que el cuerpo se debería haber descompuesto por completo en tantos dias.

Yo la verdad no tengo ni idea, pero diria que con minimas claramente bajo cero y si no le daba el sol (cosa que no se) no sería del todo imposible que el cuerpo se hubiese mantenido mas o menos "bien"


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Feb 2022)

A ver si las moscas tienen diferente origen al que les supone Marlaska... 
Ponle a buscar una mosca un doce de Enero en el norte Castellano, que como no las calefacte no levantan vuelo.
El frío castellano de naturaleza exotérica, enfría mucho mas de lo que indican sus termómetros, congelando vivos y muertos, mojcas y gusanas, sean irrefutables o nó.
Además la finada,,, presentaba yá previamente a tal estado .... ciertas propiedades amojamadas,,, quizá debidas a ingerir frecuentemente sustancias y fluidos retardantes,,, que moderaron sus expectativas de corruptibilidad.


pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues acabo de leer el dato más importante y en el que no había reparado, los insectos post mortem
> Si están por el terreno y se están multiplicando, es la prueba irrefutable de que el cadáver lleva allí desde la desaparición
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Estoy leyendo en el foro de los coches sobre este caso, y hay algunos foreros que mantienen tambien lo de que el cuerpo siempre estuvo alli, pero hay muchos más que los ridiculizan diciendo que el cuerpo se debería haber descompuesto por completo en tantos dias.
> 
> Yo la verdad no tengo ni idea, pero diria que con minimas claramente bajo cero y si no le daba el sol (cosa que no se) no sería del todo imposible que el cuerpo se hubiese mantenido mas o menos "bien"



incluso el cadáver podría presentar signos de momificacion 

pudo estar ahí todo el tiempo 

la GC ya lo sabe.... 


queda saber por qué murió y qué sucedió esas 3 horas entre las conexiones del móvil (que lo mismo es un cebo de la GC)


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no hay gusanos. no hay restos de animales. el cuerpo ha sido tratado por gente que sabia lo que hacia.
> 
> A mayores, un cuerpo muerto 25 dias, dejado a la libre accion de la naturaleza, sin ningun tipo de tratamiento, si lo desplazas se te rompe. El cuerpo esta intacto.



Eso de que no hay gusanos ni restos de animales ¿de dónde te lo sacas?


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Feb 2022)

vestía cazadora marrón.... perfecta para camuflaje...


----------



## hijodeputin (7 Feb 2022)

le han hecho la pcr?


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> algunos medios dicen esto ( parece que es de la agencia de noticias Europa Press )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...y volvemos a las andadas:

_...que la muerte de Esther *no se considere natural no quiere decir que tuviera una naturaleza homicida*. Y es que la medicina forense* entiende por muerte violenta toda aquella que no es natural*, incluyendo la posibilidad que un golpe._


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> le han hecho la pcr?



Sí el papayatest rasca y gana da positivo, cuenta como muerte por Covid. Ése es el protocolo de mierda que tenemos.


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> *Imposible, a las 5:40 usa el telefono. Esto esta confirmado por la policia y asegura que el uso es de ella.*
> 
> Es imposible que la dejen en la carretera a las 2:30-3:00, esté hasta las 5:40 en ese punto, use el telefono y luego se muera sola alli



No es cierto. A las 5:40 lo que sucede es que el teléfono dejó de estar operativo.


----------



## Kiral (7 Feb 2022)

Yo digo que no hay nadie detrás. Porque si lo hay, no se puede ser tan listo de guardarla bien durante semanas, y tan mongolo de dejarla a la vista y no en la otra punta del país en un agujero. 

La explicación más sencilla es la más factible. Se cayó y se mató. Y no se la ha descompuesto porque ahí hace frío, no se la han comido por la misma razón, no la han visto porque los que pasan van en coche, y el que la encontró tiene la misma veracidad que el presidente del gobierno.

Y ya está. No compliquemos las cosas sencillas en aras de buscar una cabeza de turco blanco y hetero porque vivamos en un país de feministas-peogres psicópatas. 

Fue muerte natural. Puesta o no, pero sin agentes externos. Ella sola.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Feb 2022)

> No es cierto. A las 5:40 lo que sucede es que el teléfono dejó de estar operativo.



no no... a las 5:40 lo usa ella, a las 5:50 recibe una llamada y luego deja de estar operativa









El móvil de Esther se conectó a las 5.40 horas y diez minutos después se apagó


La clonación de la tarjeta del móvil de Esther López, de la que se pierde su pis...




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es


----------



## Petazetah (7 Feb 2022)

Están tardando demasiado en resolver, seguramente sepan de sobra que no hay asesinato y que la chavala siempre estuvo allí. Están haciendo tiempo porque esta vez la GC no se ha lucido mucho y tienen que construir una versión que no les deje como lerdos.


----------



## sivigliano (7 Feb 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Viendo que tiene traumatismos compatibles con una caída para mi lo más probable es que ya fuera debido al pedo o a una repentinitis cayó a la zanja y allí quedó la probe chavala...
> 
> Lo de mover un cuerpo 3 semanas después y dejarlo precisamente ahí me parece de locos



La madre de un amigo mío murió hace unos meses de un infarto en su casa y cuando este hombre fue a ver qué pasaba al no cogerle el teléfono, se la encontró en el suelo tirada con fuerte traumatismo en la cara al haberse chocado al caer con la mesita de noche. Un cuerpo muerto al caer se produce traumatismos fácilmente.


----------



## NPI (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :



_«Es el mercad(E)o, amigo»_


----------



## sivigliano (7 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Estoy leyendo en el foro de los coches sobre este caso, y hay algunos foreros que mantienen tambien lo de que el cuerpo siempre estuvo alli, pero hay muchos más que los ridiculizan diciendo que el cuerpo se debería haber descompuesto por completo en tantos dias.
> 
> Yo la verdad no tengo ni idea, pero diria que con minimas claramente bajo cero y si no le daba el sol (cosa que no se) no sería del todo imposible que el cuerpo se hubiese mantenido mas o menos "bien"



Máximas de 10/12 grados en enero implica que 18 horas de las 24 del día la temperatura está por debajo de 5 ó 6 grados y desde las 8 o 9 de la noche hasta media mañana se está a bajo cero. A esas temperaturas un cadáver tarda en descomponerse.


----------



## Brigit (7 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## granville (7 Feb 2022)

Petazetah dijo:


> Están tardando demasiado en resolver, seguramente sepan de sobra que no hay asesinato y que la chavala siempre estuvo allí. Están haciendo tiempo porque esta vez la GC no se ha lucido mucho y tienen que construir una versión que no les deje como lerdos.



No tiene porque, casi seguro que la autopsia ya se hizo y se sabrá, pero la policía puede estar reteniendo la información por varios motivos y si la cagada y buscar una escusa es una de ellas pero no la única.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :



Peor aún: sin saber fijo que haya sido un hombre nativo blanco payo. 

Por cierto: ¿qué asociación lleva lo del caso de Igualada?


----------



## Trovador (7 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no no... a las 5:40 lo usa ella, a las 5:50 recibe una llamada y luego deja de estar operativa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, me parece que lo has entendido mal.


_En un repetidor pueden estar todas las claves. El repetidor de Traspinedo que capta la señal de todos los teléfonos móviles. Todo lo que pudo...

El móvil de Esther López *dejó de estar operativo a las 5:40*.Todos los sospechosos que viven en esa zona están solteros y divorciados, viven solos, lo que complica verificar versiones. *Si Esther salió del pueblo de Traspinedo sobre las 02:30 de la madrugada y su teléfono registró actividad hasta las 05:40:* dónde estuvo

*Esther recibió una llamada a las 5:50, pero el móvil ya estaba apagado*. En un repetidor pueden estar todas las claves. El repetidor de Traspinedo que capta la señal de todos los teléfonos móviles. Todo lo que pudo ocurrir se dirime en 600 metros,. En esa zona se encuentra la casa de 'El manitas', el sitio donde Esther se enfada y se baja del coche, el bar 'La Maña', la casa de Carolo y la de Óscar". Y los investigadores ya tienen una hora. * A las 05:40 horas de la mañana es la última conexión que se atribuye a Esther,a partir de esa hora su teléfono muere.*_


Cuando dicen que: *"A las 05:40 horas de la mañana es la última conexión que se atribuye a Esther,"* se están refiriendo a que es la última vez que el telefóno se conecta con el repetidor, no a que la chica estuviera utilizándolo.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Feb 2022)

ose


Trovador dijo:


> No, me parece que lo has entendido mal.
> 
> 
> _En un repetidor pueden estar todas las claves. El repetidor de Traspinedo que capta la señal de todos los teléfonos móviles. Todo lo que pudo...
> ...



o que el móvil se pudo conectar sólo, mediante notificaciones de wasap u otras app sin que nadie interfiriera en él?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


>



Vamos... que el cuerpo siempre estuvo ahí.


----------



## Cremilo (8 Feb 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> las grabaciones de los drones y del helicóptero han salido a la luz?
> 
> algún video de como volaron los drones y desde donde despegaban?




Solo he visto breves vídeos del operativo de búsqueda, al inicio de las batidas, que ha traído otro forero citado abajo (apenas sale el helicóptero). Se ve que parte del operativo va de la rotonda hacia los árboles, pero por el lado derecho de la carretera (vista en el sentido indicado de avance y el de las capturas de abajo), es decir, el lado contrario hacia el que gira la curva. Pero no deja de sorprender que no mirasen también por el otro lado, en particular y precisamente en la cuneta de la carretera que es la principal vía de vuelta al pueblo. Y a solo unos 700 metros del bar la Maña, y apenas unos 200 del origen de las batidas. La reportera del segundo vídeo dice que buscaron en un radio de 2 km en todas las direcciones... pero ya conocemos la credibilidad de los periolistos. En cualquier caso, se ve que anduvieron muy cerca.



Cormac dijo:


> *Copio de Forocoches:*
> 
> Pongo los siguiente enlaces, son videos de la primera batida de búsqueda el jueves 20 de Enero, el puesto de mando se instalo en el cercano polígono Tuduero, a apenas 100 metros de donde apareció la chica (quien sabe si ese dia ya estaba ahí).
> 
> ...





Cremilo dijo:


> No es exactamente el mismo punto. El vídeo parece que está grabado desde al pie de la rotonda, del lado de la calle Pisuerga que sale hacia el polígono. Aproximadamente a la altura de la segunda farola. Comparen las tomas (las líneas verticales rojas en la imagen de google maps indican los márgenes laterales del encuadre del vídeo).


----------



## Omaita (8 Feb 2022)

La pregunta que yo me hago ahora es: ¿Por que en esa cuneta? ¿Por que ahí?
Si suponemos muerte natural con tóxicos, donde iba, de donde vendría? Alguien habría omitido su auxilio? 
Esa carretera estaba cerca de su casa o de casa de los amigos?
Yo he tenido mil borracheras muy chungas, pero mi camino a casa lo tenía grabado a hierro. Podría arrastrarme por el suelo etílico pero sin desviarme un cm de mi camino a la cama.


----------



## Agropecuario (8 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> ... A esas temperaturas un cadáver tarda en descomponerse.



Estáis confundiendo un cuerpo eviscerado, es decir sin las vísceras, la típica canal de cordero, pollo o ternera que a esas temperaturas (frio) aguanta mucho, es cierto.

Pero un cadaver con las visceras, incluso a temperaturas de 0º C aguanta poco, porque la descomposición se inicia internamente y genera calor que acelera el proceso, es decir se autoalimenta.

Por lo que dos opciones; lo que han encontrado de la chica son las ropas con un cadaver en bastante mal estado, o estuvo muy bien conservada con temperaturas muy por debajo del 0º

Pd. provengo de familia de carniceros y además tengo formación en el tema.


----------



## Brigit (8 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Vamos... que el cuerpo siempre estuvo ahí.



A mí no me parece imposible. A veces la gente al buscar está imaginando escondrijos, pozos, semienterramientos y al final la realidad es menos complicada y por eso pasa desapercibida.


----------



## Omaita (8 Feb 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Estáis confundiendo un cuerpo eviscerado, es decir sin las vísceras, la típica canal de cordero, pollo o ternera que a esas temperaturas (frio) aguanta mucho, es cierto.
> 
> Pero un cadaver con las visceras, incluso a temperaturas de 0º C aguanta poco, porque la descomposición se inicia internamente y genera calor que acelera el proceso, es decir se autoalimenta.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual, además en medio del campo la de bichos que ahí de todo tipo estés a 0 grados que a 5. Pero ocultar un cadáver de muerte natural? Que sentido podría tener eso?


----------



## Cremilo (8 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> A mí no me parece imposible. A veces la gente al buscar está imaginando escondrijos, pozos, semienterramientos y al final la realidad es menos complicada y por eso pasa desapercibida.




La gente en general puede, pero de la GC se esperaría al menos que revisaran la cuneta de la carretera que lleva al pueblo... ya solo por la posibilidad de que la hubieran atropellado. Y más junto a una curva y muy cerca del lugar donde se le perdió la pista. Es una pifia gorda si realmente estuvo allí todo el tiempo.


----------



## vinavil (8 Feb 2022)

Hubo un caso parecido en Diciembre en Londres. Una enfermera desaparecida a la que se estuvo buscando. Al final apareció muerta en un parque y nadie se había dado cuenta.











Petra Srncova: Nurse’s death ‘not suspicious’ after body is found in park


Police investigating the disappearance of Petra Srncova are not treating the circumstances as suspicious after finding a body in a park in south London.Officers




www.thetimes.co.uk







*Petra Srncova: La muerte de la enfermera "no sospechosa" después de que se encuentre el cuerpo en el parque.*

"La policía que investiga la desaparición de Petra Srncova no está tratando las circunstancias como sospechosas después de encontrar un cadáver en un parque en el sur de Londres.

Los oficiales no han identificado formalmente el cuerpo, que fue encontrado cerca de su apartamento, pero han informado a sus familiares más cercanos.

La asistente de enfermería senior fue reportada como desaparecida después de no regresar a su casa en Camberwell del trabajo en el Evelina London Children's Hospital el 28 de noviembre.

El domingo, la policía recibió un informe de un miembro del público sobre un cadáver encontrado en Brunswick Park, a 100 metros de su apartamento.

Los oficiales asistieron y encontraron a una mujer que había fallecido. Su muerte está siendo tratada como inexplicable, pero las investigaciones iniciales sugieren que las circunstancias no son..."





Y dos meses después siguen sin decir de que coño murió.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Estáis confundiendo un cuerpo eviscerado, es decir sin las vísceras, la típica canal de cordero, pollo o ternera que a esas temperaturas (frio) aguanta mucho, es cierto.
> 
> Pero un cadaver con las visceras, incluso a temperaturas de 0º C aguanta poco, porque la descomposición se inicia internamente y genera calor que acelera el proceso, es decir se autoalimenta.
> 
> ...



El día que la encuentran ya afirman que seguramente murió la noche en que desapareciö y además ya se dice más o menos el estado del cadaver:

_Sí ha podido a aproximar la data de la muerte. *En principio el cadáver estaba en una fase cromática, colicuativa*, lo que indica, junto a otros indicios forenses, y en función de su estado, a que *falleció la misma madrugada de su desaparición.*_


FASE COLICUATIVA O LICUEFACCION 


*Comienza más o menos 15 días después de la muerte*. Se refiere al proceso de licuefacción donde los gases producidos en la anterior fase se trasforman en líquido. Se produce el desprendimiento de la epidermis con reblandecimiento de la piel, por lo que se escapan gases y líquidos. Las añadiduras o apéndices de la piel como uñas y pelos también se desprenden en esta fase, l*a cual, dura aproximadamente 9 meses.

Las flictenas violáceas cargadas de líquido sanioso, de mal olor,* se debe a la formación de ampollas o bolsas (vesículas) que tienen un líquido seroso fétido producto de la descomposición orgánica, trayendo consigo el desprendimiento de la epidermis de la dermis por reblandecimiento (lesión de los tejidos orgánicos, caracterizada por la disminución de su consistencia natural).

*El color verde negruzco,* se debe a la presencia de mayor descomposición orgánica en diferentes partes del cadáver a medida que el tiempo transcurre, es decir las vísceras van formando una masa anatómicamente indiferenciada estando constituida por materia negruzca.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Feb 2022)

Agropecuario dijo:


> Estáis confundiendo un cuerpo eviscerado, es decir sin las vísceras, la típica canal de cordero, pollo o ternera que a esas temperaturas (frio) aguanta mucho, es cierto.
> 
> Pero un cadaver con las visceras, incluso a temperaturas de 0º C aguanta poco, porque la descomposición se inicia internamente y genera calor que acelera el proceso, es decir se autoalimenta.
> 
> ...



Y la mosca de la carne siempre aparece, haga frío o no.
Escuche hace poco a un médico en un postcast que hablaba del raro caso de la mosca, lo hablaban entre los facultativos pero no encontraban explicación, el caso es que el día antes de morir un paciente siempre aparecía la mosca, hiciera frío o calor.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No, me parece que lo has entendido mal.
> 
> 
> _En un repetidor pueden estar todas las claves. El repetidor de Traspinedo que capta la señal de todos los teléfonos móviles. Todo lo que pudo...
> ...



No no, hay conexión de ella a redes sociales. Esto está confirmado por la policía y se descubre en el momento en que policía logra clonar la tarjeta sim.









El móvil de Esther se conectó a las 5.40 horas y diez minutos después se apagó


La clonación de la tarjeta del móvil de Esther López, de la que se pierde su pis...




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es






la *Guardia Civil han podido precisar* que a las 5:40 de aquella madrugada la *chica accedió a alguna de las aplicaciones que había en su teléfono*, aunque este medio no llega revelar si si se trató de mensajería instantánea, redes sociales o navegación por Internet. .




Tras esa última conexión el teléfono de Esther recibió una llamada telefónica. Eran las 5:50 de la madrugada, pero esa llamada no obtuvo tono porque el terminal ya estaba apagado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Feb 2022)

Estamos ante un problema muy grande para los cuerpos que investigan y es .....como , teniendo al cuerpo en esa zona pasó desapercibido , por qué no vas a plantar un cuerpo con todo el operativo de estos últimos días , entonces ...no quieren reconocer que el cuerpo estuvo tirado ahí todo este tiempo ? ...sea cual fuera la conclusión esto cada vez se marea más en cuanto a esclarecimiento


----------



## favelados (8 Feb 2022)

Seguro que en el laboratorio que hace las pruebas toxicologcss tienen una gran carga de trabajo, si hubiera indicios jenaricos pueden colar las muestras y emitir el boletín en unos dias pero como parece que los indicios apuntan a cagada de la GC mas cagada de los medios pues puede ser que tarden semanas, meses... En fin que la autopsia va a tardar mucho en cerrarse hasta que el tema se vaya apagando mediáticamente...


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Feb 2022)

Si es cierto que se desplomó y con ello le causó la muerte por impacto al caerse van a tener que realizar algún simulacro teniendo en cuenta la zona del traumatismo y la posición final del cuerpo

Incluso.... los relojes usan cierto material radiactivo para brillar en la oscuridad tal vez ese rastro pequeño se podría detectar para saber si hubo alguien más...


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Feb 2022)

También podrían comparar el nivel de tierra minerales y quizás bacterias y comparar si en ese lugar se corresponde con esas muestras


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Peor aún: sin saber fijo que haya sido un hombre nativo blanco payo.
> 
> Por cierto: ¿qué asociación lleva lo del caso de Igualada?



Si al final no hay homicidio y se quedan sin acusación particular se les puede sugerir que acusen particularmente en Igualada.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Solo he visto breves vídeos del operativo de búsqueda, al inicio de las batidas, que ha traído otro forero citado abajo (apenas sale el helicóptero). Se ve que parte del operativo va de la rotonda hacia los árboles, pero por el lado derecho de la carretera (vista en el sentido indicado de avance y el de las capturas de abajo), es decir, el lado contrario hacia el que gira la curva. Pero no deja de sorprender que no mirasen también por el otro lado, en particular y precisamente en la cuneta de la carretera que es la principal vía de vuelta al pueblo. Y a solo unos 700 metros del bar la Maña, y apenas unos 200 del origen de las batidas. La reportera del segundo vídeo dice que buscaron en un radio de 2 km en todas las direcciones... pero ya conocemos la credibilidad de los periolistos. En cualquier caso, se ve que anduvieron muy cerca.



Miraban hacia la casa del sospechoso.
Tenemos un sospechoso pues busquemos cerca del sospechoso.


----------



## Cremilo (8 Feb 2022)

La zanja vista desde arriba y desde abajo, y en diferentes ángulos. No es gran cosa, aunque se supone que le habrán quitado las hierbas. 








Al alcalde le parece "extrañísimo" que apareciese allí el cuerpo sin que nadie lo hubiera visto antes.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

La prensa sigue con los titulares "El Cadáver de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado" 

Y dentro en el artículo es todo un podría, a lo mejor, se baraja la posibilidad, es una de las hipótesis etc.... ............................


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Empieza el circo, que hace una asociación de victimas sexuales y genaro presentándose como acusación si aún no se sabe ni como murió. :



Esto sí que es carroñeo, y no los gusanos. Qué asco de sociedad, joder.


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> A mí no me parece imposible. A veces la gente al buscar está imaginando escondrijos, pozos, semienterramientos y al final la realidad es menos complicada y por eso pasa desapercibida.



Más o menos como cuando buscas las gafas de sol y resulta que las llevabas en la cabeza.


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>



Oooh.
Que mal lo debe estar pasando...

Mira que si al final se dio un leñazo ella sola...

Pero bueno reina, no desesperes vuestra Inquisición (con todos los respetos a la denostada y garantista española) puede acusar de una cosa y su contraria. Tendréis vuestro brujicirco de una forma u otra.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Oooh.
> Que mal lo debe estar pasando...
> 
> Mira que si al final se dio un leñazo ella sola...
> ...



Pero si esta tía defiende la hipótesis de que el cuerpo estaba allí desde el principio...
¿Entiendes lo que lees?


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

LA INVESTIGACIÓN SIGUE ABIERTA
*¿Homicidio o accidente? La autopsia revela que Esther López murió por una hemorragia interna*
*Los cuatro médicos forenses que han realizado la autopsia concluyen que el cuerpo presentaba politraumatismos internos y que su origen es violento

E*l grueso de la autopsia realizado a Esther López ha concluido. Han sido hasta cuatro médicos forenses los que han participado en el estudio, lo que indica la minuciosidad y la complejidad de las lesiones que había que estudiar. La primera de las preguntas que había que resolver era: *¿Cómo murió Esther?* O lo que es lo mismo, ¿cuál fue la *causa de la muerte *de la joven?


Fuentes cercanas al Instituto de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses de Valladolid apuntan a que se trató de una* hemorragia interna.* Concretamente, señalan a un “politramautismo torácico abdominal con hemorragia interna profusa que causó un shock hipovolémico”. A continuación, aseguran que se trata de una *muerte violenta*. Es a partir de aquí cuando comienzan los problemas, ya que no tienen claro si la* etiología es homicida o accidental* y hay una enorme distancia entre una y la otra.


Con estos datos se plantean *tres posibles hipótesis. *La primera, que Esther tuviese una* caída accidental desde algún lugar elevado* y se golpease con fuerza, sobre todo en la parte superior del tronco.


La segunda, que a Esther le diesen una* paliza severa con golpes*, por ejemplo, patadas y puñetazos, concentrados en el abdomen y el pecho. Semejante acción justificaría la presencia de los hematomas localizados bajo su ropa. De ser este el mecanismo de la muerte, los golpes fueron sorpresivos porque Esther *no presenta señales de defensa.*


Tercera, que Esther fuese *víctima de un accidente de tráfico*. Es decir, tres y media de la mañana, la joven vestida con colores oscuros, camina por el arcén de la carretera a la salida de una curva, un coche viene lanzado, o con alguien borracho al volante, no la ve y la golpea con fuerza. Esta descripción, como las anteriores, cuadraría con las lesiones que presenta el cuerpo.


La segunda pregunta que había que dilucidar en la autopsia es: ¿el cuerpo estaba junto a la carretera desde el primer momento o fue trasladado? Son varios los elementos que hay que valorar*. Si las ropas de Esther hubiesen estado limpias, sin polvo, sin evidencias de haber estado a la intemperie se podría concluir sin género de duda que el cuerpo había sido trasladado. El problema es que las ropas estaban sucias. De hecho, bastante sucias y que su aspecto es perfectamente compatible con haber pasado 24 días a la intemperie.* Sin embargo, no es una evidencia definitiva, porque el cuerpo podría haber estado en otro sitio al aire libre y luego haberlo movido. ¿Pudieron no detectarlo a pesar de estar tan cerca de la carretera? *Desde un coche es imposible que se viese el cuerpo de Esther porque estaba tumbado en un desnivel de más de un metro, invisible para el conductor o copiloto de un vehículo.*


Además, hay que tener en cuenta que las* bajas temperaturas en Traspinedo* en esta época del año han contenido el fuerte olor que suele desprender un cuerpo. Hay vecinos que insisten en que patearon la zona una y otra vez y que *allí no estaba.* *Por muy insistentes y convencidos que estén, tampoco es un dato científico objetivo. ¿Cómo averiguar entonces si estaba allí o no con certeza?*


La Guardia Civil está revisando las imágenes grabadas por los drones en los días previos para, sabiendo dónde deben mirar*, tratar de esclarecer con evidencias si estaba allí o fue depositado con posterioridad. *Es una de las vías abiertas para dilucidar la cuestión, la segunda de ellas está en manos de los forenses a través del estudio de las livideces cadavéricas. En caso de fallecimiento, la sangre se desplaza por efecto de la gravedad y se acumula en las *zonas de contacto con la superficie*, es decir, en este caso en el abdomen y el tórax, por ejemplo, al estar boca abajo.


El problema es que si en la misma zona hay hematomas es complicado diferenciarlos de las livideces porque en ambos casos es sangre, aunque en el caso de los hematomas son venas que se han roto dentro del músculo. Este es uno de los principales problemas que están teniendo los cuatro forenses para concluir la autopsia, ya que no terminan de ponerse de acuerdo en *si el cuerpo fue movido o no. *Cada una de las dos tesis tiene, entre los especialistas, sus detractores y sus defensores. En resumen,* no hay consenso.*









¿Homicidio o accidente? La autopsia revela que Esther López murió por una hemorragia interna


Los cuatro médicos forenses que han realizado la autopsia concluyen que el cuerpo presentaba politraumatismos internos y que su origen es violento




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Vaya, pues parece que gana puntos la hipótesis de atropello por vehículo (más huida del que atropella, se entiende).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si al final no hay homicidio y se quedan sin acusación particular se les puede sugerir que acusen particularmente en Igualada.



Eso es imposible: ese protocolo no se aplica a violaciones perpetradas por moronegros. ¿Por qué? Pregúntaselo a ellas...

Como se dice aquí, se aplica el primer mantra progre: *"Si es morito, negrito, amaneradito o tiene chochito... NO ES DELITO!"*


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, pues parece que gana puntos la hipótesis de atropello por vehículo (más huida del que atropella, se entiende).



No me convence.

Un atropello hubiera dejado otro tipo de lesiones además de las descritas. Además, donde ha aparecido el cuerpo es en el sentido de la marcha de los vehículos.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La prensa sigue con los titulares "El Cadáver de Esther López presenta signos de violencia y fue trasladado"
> 
> Y dentro en el artículo es todo un podría, a lo mejor, se baraja la posibilidad, es una de las hipótesis etc.... ............................



Y sin lesiones externas  , tiene un traumatismo pero es interno y no externo.... vaya por dios que a ver como nos lo montamos para que sea violencia machista


----------



## Octubrista (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, pues parece que gana puntos la hipótesis de atropello por vehículo (más huida del que atropella, se entiende).



Pues sería una cagada monstruosa la investigación.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> No me convence.
> 
> Un atropello hubiera dejado otro tipo de lesiones además de las descritas. Además, donde ha aparecido el cuerpo es en el sentido de la marcha de los vehículos.



A lo mejor el atropello no fue a lo bestia, simplemente la dejó inconsciente, luego la noche, y más si había bebido o tomado alguna sustancia, hizo el resto.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> LA INVESTIGACIÓN SIGUE ABIERTA
> *¿Homicidio o accidente? La autopsia revela que Esther López murió por una hemorragia interna*
> *Los cuatro médicos forenses que han realizado la autopsia concluyen que el cuerpo presentaba politraumatismos internos y que su origen es violento
> 
> ...



Vamos que se cayó al suelo del pedo que llevaba y ahí se quedó, lo que me resulta curioso es que ahora resulta que cuando la encontraron la "ropa estaba sucia, muy sucia", cuando los mass mierda se han tirado día sí dia también a decir que la ropa estaba limpísima, impoluta  y por eso el cuerpo había sido dejado allí.

Por cierto, ahora resulta que el cuerpo es "perfectamente compatible" de haber estado 24 días a la intemperie , ja, ja. ja..... vaya show 
Te cagas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pues sería una cagada monstruosa la investigación.



La única cagada es no haber encontrado el cadáver hasta un mes después si estaba ahí todo el tiempo. Las investigaciones que hicieron apuntando a sospechosos, bueno, salvo lo del manitas ese que al parecer es el típico caso de que, si es el de "mal vivir" del pueblo, pues vamos a por el por si acaso, los otros dos investigados son los últimos que estuvieron con ella, es lo lógico. A falta de cadáver se tiene que descartar hipótesis una a una.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Vamos que se cayó al suelo del pedo que llevaba y ahí se quedó, lo que me resulta curioso es que ahora resulta que cuando la encontraron la "ropa estaba sucia, muy sucia", cuando los mass mierda se han tirado día sí dia también a decir que la ropa estaba limpísima, impoluta  y por eso el cuerpo había sido dejado allí.
> 
> Te cagas.



Para ser honestos el tipo que escribe esto siempre dijo lo mismo.

Ahora párate a pensar un poco y no hagas caso a lo que dicen los juntaletras ¿Cómo van a estar limpias si el propio proceso de descomposición las debe dejar hecha un asco?


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Vamos que se cayó al suelo del pedo que llevaba y ahí se quedó, lo que me resulta curioso es que ahora resulta que cuando la encontraron la "ropa estaba sucia, muy sucia", cuando los mass mierda se han tirado día sí dia también a decir que la ropa estaba limpísima, impoluta  y por eso el cuerpo había sido dejado allí.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora resulta que el cuerpo es "perfectamente compatible" de haber estado 24 días a la intemperie , ja, ja. ja..... vaya show
> Te cagas.



No se ha dicho otra cosa desde el primer momento. Se dijo que estaba vestida y con la misma ropa y enseres de la noche que despareció, no si la ropa estaba limpia o sucia. También se dijo que estaba en en estado "compatible" con llevar fallecida desde la noche de la desaparición, el que haya querido entender ya se habrá dado cuenta que eso implica bastante descomposición. Otra cosa es lo que hayan estado "deduciendo" los foros y redes sociales.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A lo mejor el atropello no fue a lo bestia, simplemente la dejó inconsciente, luego la noche, y más si había bebido o tomado alguna sustancia, hizo el resto.



Uff muy rebuscado. Si lo que dice la noticia es cierto las lesiones están en torax y abdomen.

¿Matar a alguién a golpes sólo dándoselos en estas zonas y no en la cara y cabeza? No lo veo.

¿Atropello que solo deja lesiones en estas zonas y no en piernas o cabeza y además se produecen en el sentido contrario a la marcha? Tampoco

Me parecería más razonabñle que ese tipo de lesiones se hubieran producido por algún tipo de reanimación realizado por alguién que ha visto demasiadas películas.

¿Caída y golpeo contra la arqueta que hay en la cuneta? Es posible, falta saber el tamaño de las lesiones.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No se ha dicho otra cosa desde el primer momento. Se dijo que estaba vestida y con la misma ropa y enseres de la noche que despareció, no si la ropa estaba limpia o sucia. También se dijo que estaba en en estado "compatible" con llevar fallecida desde la noche de la desaparición, el que haya querido entender ya se habrá dado cuenta que eso implica bastante descomposición. Otra cosa es lo que hayan estado "deduciendo" los foros y redes sociales.



Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con "entidad homicida" (okdiario.com)


Causa indeterminada

De hecho, el informe que ahora mismo tienen sobre la mesa los forenses de Valladolid tiene el título de “*indeterminado*” y lo único que se atreven a aproximar de manera cierta es que Esther López perdió la vida en horas muy próximas a su desaparición en la madrugada del 12 de enero.

Sobre el hecho de que el cuerpo fuera o no trasladado, los forenses siguen a la espera de conocer los datos del estudio de la tierra recogida en torno al cuerpo para comprobar en ella la existencia de la *fauna cadavérica* que allí pueda haber. El cuerpo de la joven tenía un estado compatible con el tiempo que lleva fallecida si se da por bueno que perdió la vida nada más desaparecer. 

*Sin embargo, ni el cadáver ni su vestimenta tenían la apariencia de haber estado 24 días a la intemperie.*


Y esa es una notica entre varias donde se decía que la ropa estaba limpia y el cadáver era imposible que hubiera permanecido tantos días a la intemperie


----------



## Hippy Lollas (8 Feb 2022)

Repentinazo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con "entidad homicida" (okdiario.com)
> 
> 
> Causa indeterminada
> ...



Yo en otras noticias no leí eso. La imaginación del juntaletras a partir de la información disponible es proberbial en la subespecie ibérica.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (8 Feb 2022)

Atropello, furgoneta o vehiculo grande a baja velocidad en la curva que la da de lleno en abdomen y torax y por eso no le rompe las piernas?


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Seguro que en el laboratorio que hace las pruebas toxicologcss tienen una gran carga de trabajo, si hubiera indicios jenaricos pueden colar las muestras y emitir el boletín en unos dias pero como parece que los indicios apuntan a cagada de la GC mas cagada de los medios pues puede ser que tarden semanas, meses... En fin que la autopsia va a tardar mucho en cerrarse hasta que el tema se vaya apagando mediáticamente...



Hasta después del 8-M. La escoria de políticos, periodistas y mamandurrias afines al feminismo, viogen, etc, van a usarlo políticamente a pesar de tener las pruebas de que no hubo muerte violenta en la que incurriera un tercero.


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Vamos que se cayó al suelo del pedo que llevaba y ahí se quedó, lo que me resulta curioso es que ahora resulta que cuando la encontraron la "ropa estaba sucia, muy sucia", cuando los mass mierda se han tirado día sí dia también a decir que la ropa estaba limpísima, impoluta  y por eso el cuerpo había sido dejado allí.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora resulta que el cuerpo es "perfectamente compatible" de haber estado 24 días a la intemperie , ja, ja. ja..... vaya show
> Te cagas.



De los Mass Mierda te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Yo he visto cosas publicadas en prensa de noticias que conocía a la perfección (una por ser un tema familiar y otra por ser sobre el proyecto en el que estaba trabajando) y en ambos casos el 90% de lo publicado era o erróneo o directamente mentira. Lo que se publica en la prensa española suele ser una mezcla de lo que le quieren contar al periodista y él publica sin contrastar, lo que se inventa y las inexactitudes que comete en la recogida de información.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo en otras noticias no leí eso. La imaginación del juntaletras a partir de la información disponible es proberbial en la subespecie ibérica.



Es Alfonso Egea. Este y Nacho Abad han trabajado juntos:







Comprobemos lo que escriben cada uno en las últimas horas:

Causa de la muerte

Abad: Posiblemente hemorragia interna.
Egea: Indeterminada

Ropas

Abad: sucias muy sucias
Egea: no lo suficiente habiendo estado tantos días a la intemperie.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> De los Mass Mierda te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Yo he visto cosas publicadas en prensa de noticias que conocía a la perfección (una por ser un tema familiar y otra por ser sobre el proyecto en el que estaba trabajando) y en ambos casos el 90% de lo publicado era o erróneo o directamente mentira. Lo que se publica en la prensa española suele ser una mezcla de lo que le quieren contar al periodista y él publica sin contrastar, lo que se inventa y las inexactitudes que comete en la recogida de información.



Más esa especie de incapacidad congénita para entender lo que están oyendo, leyendo o viendo. Recuerdo cuando lo de Blanca Fernández Ochoa, una rueda de prensa que dieron los políticos a pie de dispositivo de búsqueda, yo la oí en directo, pues bien, en cuanto terminó, la periodista que estaba cubriendo en la cadena que estaba yo, empezó a "explicarnos" lo que se había dicho en la rueda de prensa, a renglón seguido, todavía estaban los políticos alejándose de la mesa. Cualquier parecido con la dicho era pura coincidencia, pero hasta extremos demenciales. Yo no daba crédito.


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Más esa especie de incapacidad congénita para entender lo que están oyendo, leyendo o viendo. Recuerdo cuando lo de Blanca Fernández Ochoa, una rueda de prensa que dieron los políticos a pie de dispositivo de búsqueda, yo la oí en directo, pues bien, en cuanto terminó, la periodista que estaba cubriendo en la cadena que estaba yo, empezó a "explicarnos" lo que se había dicho en la rueda de prensa, a renglón seguido, todavía estaban los políticos alejándose de la mesa. Cualquier parecido con la dicho era pura coincidencia, pero hasta extremos demenciales. Yo no daba crédito.



Mass mierda siempre miente. Todo lo que dicen, noticias incluidas, es con algún objetivo que normalmente no es informar sino crear corrientes de opinion. Este asunto no va a ser diferente. Deberían estar todos muertos por ruines y escoria, sobre todo por manipular, engañar y mentir con asuntos como este.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Mass mierda siempre miente. Todo lo que dicen, noticias incluidas, es con algún objetivo que normalmente no es informar sino crear corrientes de opinion. Este asunto no va a ser diferente. Deberían estar todos muertos por ruines y escoria, sobre todo por manipular, engañar y mentir con asuntos como este.



Mienten sin duda, y lo hacen porque les compran. Pero hay mucha ineptitud también, que no te quepa duda.


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Pero si esta tía defiende la hipótesis de que el cuerpo estaba allí desde el principio...
> ¿Entiendes lo que lees?



Que esté allí desde el principio no es incompatible con maltratos y palizas, que es lo que sabemos que se desea políticamente. En cualquier caso, sea homicidio o maltrato o accidente o nada, si lleva allí tirada desde el principio van a necesitar marear un tiempo antes de admitirlo. Si ese tiempo se acerca al 8m ya tenemos fandango y olé. Se van a juntar los intereses del akelarre con la conveniencia de cortina de humo.

Vamos.... que nos podemos despedir de un final concluyente. Más aún si no hay consenso entre los forenses.



Michael_Knight dijo:


> De los Mass Mierda te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Yo he visto cosas publicadas en prensa de noticias que conocía a la perfección (una por ser un tema familiar y otra por ser sobre el proyecto en el que estaba trabajando) y en ambos casos el 90% de lo publicado era o erróneo o directamente mentira. Lo que se publica en la prensa española suele ser una mezcla de lo que le quieren contar al periodista y él publica sin contrastar, lo que se inventa y las inexactitudes que comete en la recogida de información.



Yo tengo la mismita experiencia. Tanto personal como laboral.

En mi caso, tengo incluso acceso a datos oficiales que luego en los periódicos te encuentras fácil un 20% de diferencia.

No me creo ninguna noticia.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

Las *causas* *principales de shock hipovolémico* incluyen:


*Pérdida importante de sangre* (shock hemorrágico). Hemorragias externas (por ejemplo, debidas a traumatismos) o hemorragias internas (como un sangrado gástrico por una úlcera de estómago).
*Pérdida de agua y electrolitos* (sodio y potasio): vómitos y diarreas importantes.
*Pérdida de plasma*: quemaduras.









Shock hipovolémico, causas y tratamiento - canalSALUD


Shock hipovolémico se produce cuando los órganos y tejidos del organismo no reciben un aporte suficiente de oxigeno y nutrientes. ¿Cómo detectarlo?




www.salud.mapfre.es


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2022)

Desde la carretera no se ve el fondo de la zanja. Además los rayos solares inciden para generar sombra debido al desnivel que existe por la parte derecha (donde están los de las cámaras). Al final puede ser más simple de lo que parece. Nadie fue haciendo el recorrido por el campo de cultivo pegado a la carretera. La gente iba mirando por la carretera o caminos paralelos y no veía ese fondo de la zanja. Lo único raro es que existiendo arquetas no se hubiesen mirado por perros, GC, etc.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Desde la carretera no se ve el fondo de la zanja. Además los rayos solares inciden para generar sombra debido al desnivel que existe por la parte derecha (donde están los de las cámaras). Al final puede ser más simple de lo que parece. Nadie fue haciendo el recorrido por el campo de cultivo pegado a la carretera. La gente iba mirando por la carretera o caminos paralelos y no veía ese fondo de la zanja. Lo único raro es que existiendo arquetas no se hubiesen mirado por perros, GC, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935651



Desde el coche me jugaría cualquier cosa a que nadie la ha visto. Andando se me antoja difícil no verla, a no ser que camines por el otro lado con la mascarilla puesta. Cosa que hacen mucho los mayores en los pueblos: cuánto más puro es el aire, más usan la mascarilla.

Me tiene intrigado el payo ranyer que dice que pasa todos los días por ahí. Seguramente será el notas del pueblo, que quiere su minuto en la tele. O el periodista que necesita escribir algo sabroso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Bueno, tampoco es cuestión de hacerse sangre innecesariamente, señor alcalde. Si no la vieron, pues eso ya no tiene remedio, pero a lo mejor tampoco estaba fácil de ver.


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Desde el coche me jugaría cualquier cosa a que nadie la ha visto. Andando se me antoja difícil no verla, a no ser que camines por el otro lado con la mascarilla puesta. Cosa que hacen mucho los mayores en los pueblos: cuánto más puro es el aire, más usan la mascarilla.
> 
> Me tiene intrigado el payo ranyer que dice que pasa todos los días por ahí. Seguramente será el notas del pueblo, que quiere su minuto en la tele. O el periodista que necesita escribir algo sabroso.



Yo no creo que pase tanta gente paseando por esa carretera, está lejos del pueblo. Y hay muchos caminos y zonas más agradables. Por ejemplo desde La Maña se puede ir al pueblo pasando por un bosque que hay próximo, y que parece ser una zona de paseos y conocida. Imagina que la chica quería volver a casa, y se despista y se pasa el cruce para coger ese camino. A lo mejor por no volver atrás decide acortar por el campo de cultivo...casi luna llena, cielo despejado esa noche...a lo mejor se vino arriba y le dio por pasar al campo de cultivo sin darse cuenta que había una zanga, se metió un piñazo y allí estuvo un buen rato medio inconsciente (iba posiblemente con alcohol etc en el cuerpo). 

Eso o simplemente se cayó por la zanja mientras iba caminando y se dio un piñazo con el borde de la arqueta, etc.


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo no creo que pase tanta gente paseando por esa carretera, está lejos del pueblo. Y hay muchos caminos y zonas más agradables. Por ejemplo desde La Maña se puede ir al pueblo pasando por un bosque que hay próximo, y que parece ser una zona de paseos y conocida. Imagina que la chica quería volver a casa, y se despista y se pasa el cruce para coger ese camino. A lo mejor por no volver atrás decide acortar por el campo de cultivo...casi luna llena, cielo despejado esa noche...a lo mejor se vino arriba y le dio por pasar al campo de cultivo sin darse cuenta que había una zanga, se metió un piñazo y allí estuvo un buen rato medio inconsciente (iba posiblemente con alcohol etc en el cuerpo).
> 
> Eso o simplemente se cayó por la zanja mientras iba caminando y se dio un piñazo con el borde de la arqueta, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935666



Me intrigan los ciclistas, a un ciclista es difícil que se le pase algo así. Por el punto de vista más elevado y por la menor velocidad. 24 días son dos o tres fines de semana. ¿No hay ciclismo por esa zona? Quizá las temperaturas han disuadido mucho.

Pero últimamente van todos con la nariz metida en el Strava, emulando a Zugasti y pose pro. Demasiado ocupados.

Quién sabe.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Desde el coche me jugaría cualquier cosa a que nadie la ha visto. *Andando se me antoja difícil no verla*, a no ser que camines por el otro lado con la mascarilla puesta. Cosa que hacen mucho los mayores en los pueblos: cuánto más puro es el aire, más usan la mascarilla.
> 
> Me tiene intrigado el payo ranyer que dice que pasa todos los días por ahí. Seguramente será el notas del pueblo, que quiere su minuto en la tele. O el periodista que necesita escribir algo sabroso.



Ha salido un pavo en Tele5 en el lugar y tampoco es tan fácil si no vas mirando a propósito.

La zanja tiene alrededor de un metro y añádele las hierbas.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

Según el pis la autopsia no aclara nada , hay que esperar al análisis Toxicológico......

Los resultados del informe preliminar de la autopsia sobre el cadáver de Esther López han revelado que el cuerpo tenía traumatismos internos, según fuentes de la investigación, que no consideran que con este dato pueda determinarse una causa concreta de defunción ni si los supuestos golpes que causaron ese traumatismo tienen que ver con ello.

La clave está ahora en el análisis de Toxicología









La autopsia de Esther López muestra traumatismos internos, pero no aclara la causa de la muerte


La mujer pasó 25 días desaparecida antes de hallarse su cuerpo en una zona rastreada de la localidad vallisoletana de Traspinedo




elpais.com


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ya han pasado de la fase de "negación", a ver lo que tardan en llegar a la de "aceptación".


----------



## Octubrista (8 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Desde la carretera no se ve el fondo de la zanja. Además los rayos solares inciden para generar sombra debido al desnivel que existe por la parte derecha (donde están los de las cámaras). Al final puede ser más simple de lo que parece. Nadie fue haciendo el recorrido por el campo de cultivo pegado a la carretera. La gente iba mirando por la carretera o caminos paralelos y no veía ese fondo de la zanja. Lo único raro es que existiendo arquetas no se hubiesen mirado por perros, GC, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935651



Como maragato, en mi infancia y parte de mi juventud muchos íbamos al colegio o instituto por vías así, junto a la carretera, en zonas con el mismo clima.

A veces acortábamos por zonas peligrosas como las de las imágenes, por los coches, camiones, etc.

Es perfectamente posible que haya sido atropellada y ahí quedó. Además, el clima, con mínimas de -5⁰C y máximas de 10⁰C, pocas horas de luz, etc, y sobre esa vegetación, seguro que conservaron y retrasaron la descomposición del cuerpo.

Lo que es alucinante es que en la investigación no se haya empezado por zonas así, los recorridos naturales que hace la gente del pueblo para ir y venir.

Está claro que tenían "necesidad" de meter este asunto en la narrativa de crimen de "género", y no se empezó por lo básico. Cualquier perro la hubiera encontrado, con estar a 50m dando vueltas por el campo o arcén, ya hubiera sido suficiente.

Quizá estén reteniendo información, porque si hubo un atropello, pueden estar en ello, pocos vehículos ,(si van con teléfono) pueden haber pasado en esas horas, y pueden estar en ello.

Pero un atropello de los que proyecten a una persona fuera de la carretera, hubiera traído daños, como los óseos, casi siempre se ve en una simple inspección ocular y antes de levantar el cadáver.

Es posible, que ya se verá, si se encontró mal y de acercó a hacer alguna necesidad biológica, y no hubo ni golpe, ni nada, y el problema interno de derrame tiene otro origen que no necesitara intervención de más personas.

Ya se verá. Lo que ya asoma es que la búsqueda no ha sido nada profesional, y eso es muy grave para quienes hayan tenido el mando.

No es presentable desplazar equipos de buzos y remover márgenes de ríos, y no mirar en cunetas de caminos habituales.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Según el pis la autopsia no aclara nada , hay que esperar al análisis Toxicológico......
> 
> Los resultados del informe preliminar de la autopsia sobre el cadáver de Esther López han revelado que el cuerpo tenía traumatismos internos, según fuentes de la investigación, que no consideran que con este dato pueda determinarse una causa concreta de defunción ni si los supuestos golpes que causaron ese traumatismo tienen que ver con ello.
> 
> ...




Joder, tío. Redactan como el culo:

_Esther López__ *murió como consecuencia de un traumatismo interno que le produjo una hemorragia, pero los forenses no han podido determinar aún la causa de la muerte*, ni si esta fue violenta y tuvo carácter homicida o accidental ni si fue indeterminada. Los resultados del informe preliminar de la autopsia sobre el cadáver de Esther López han revelado que el cuerpo tenía traumatismos internos, según fuentes de la investigación, *que no consideran que con este dato pueda determinarse una causa concreta de defunción ni si los supuestos golpes que causaron ese traumatismo tienen que ver con ello.*_

En el mismo párrafo afirma la causa de la muerte y lo no determinación de esa causa.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

Algunos, Nius Diario, tienen muy poca verguenza. Copio la noticia para que no le deís visita a estos carroñeros:

*El cuerpo de Esther López tiene traumatismos internos y pudo estar oculto en una finca*


_El cuerpo de Esther López *no presenta signos de violencia externos* aunque sí un fuerte *traumatismo interno*. No está *acreditado* que esos golpes puedan haber sido la *causa* de su muerte.

Todavía no hay un informe preliminar concluyente. Al llegar al Instituto Anatómico Forense, los médicos practicaron un TAC al cadáver, que fue encontrado el sábado por la mañana.
Estaba boca abajo y tenía la ropa puesta. La Guardia Civil investiga ahora si la mujer de* 35 años* perdió la vida en la cuneta donde un vecino la encontró, cubierta por la maleza *o si alguien trasladó el cuerpo hasta ese lugar.* Descartan que pueda tratarse de una muerte natural. 

Los investigadores no descartan que haya podido sufrir un* accidente*, aunque barajan como hipótesis que haya sido víctima de un *homicidio.* Esther fue con unos amigos a ver un partido de fútbol la noche del 12 de enero, cuando desapareció. _


----------



## AzulyBlanco (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Karlb (8 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Me intrigan los ciclistas, a un ciclista es difícil que se le pase algo así. Por el punto de vista más elevado y por la menor velocidad. 24 días son dos o tres fines de semana. ¿No hay ciclismo por esa zona? Quizá las temperaturas han disuadido mucho.
> 
> Pero últimamente van todos con la nariz metida en el Strava, emulando a Zugasti y pose pro. Demasiado ocupados.
> 
> Quién sabe.



Y no van por el arcén, que está sucito.


----------



## yatellamoyo (8 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Como maragato, en mi infancia y parte de mi juventud muchos íbamos al colegio o instituto por vías así, junto a la carretera, en zonas con el mismo clima.
> 
> A veces acortábamos por zonas peligrosas como las de las imágenes, por los coches, camiones, etc.
> 
> ...



Es más, los drones usados en la búsqueda habrán tomado imágenes de la zona aunque sea marginalmente y podrá verse la misma. 
Con un programa de edición adecuado (que no dudo tengan) se amplía y se comprueba la existencia (o no) de "algo" en esa cuneta. 
Fin de la duda.
Y ahora a esperar el resultado de los análisis toxicológicos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ya han pasado de la fase de "negación", a ver lo que tardan en llegar a la de "aceptación".



La cara que pone la bruja es un poema.
Les ha destrozado el discurso, es más, se les ha vuelto en su contra

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Según el pis la autopsia no aclara nada , hay que esperar al análisis Toxicológico......
> 
> Los resultados del informe preliminar de la autopsia sobre el cadáver de Esther López han revelado que el cuerpo tenía traumatismos internos, según fuentes de la investigación, que no consideran que con este dato pueda determinarse una causa concreta de defunción ni si los supuestos golpes que causaron ese traumatismo tienen que ver con ello.
> 
> ...



el análisis toxicologico va a petar de positivos  lógicamente eso no lo dirán.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (8 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Desde la carretera no se ve el fondo de la zanja. Además los rayos solares inciden para generar sombra debido al desnivel que existe por la parte derecha (donde están los de las cámaras). Al final puede ser más simple de lo que parece. Nadie fue haciendo el recorrido por el campo de cultivo pegado a la carretera. La gente iba mirando por la carretera o caminos paralelos y no veía ese fondo de la zanja. Lo único raro es que existiendo arquetas no se hubiesen mirado por perros, GC, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935651



Si vas andando si lo ves.


----------



## Lovecraf (8 Feb 2022)

Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa. Pues eso.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

que sucedio entre las 2:30 que dejan a Esther en la carretera y las 5:40 que usa las redes sociales con su movil?

como es posible que en un atropeyo en el que sales volando hasta la cuneta no haya ningun hueso roto?

habeis hecho la prueba a coger un filete de carne y dejarlo por la noche en el congelador a -10 grados y durante el día en la ventana de casa a +12 grados durante 25 dias?? a que eso huele que echa para atras, está podrido y lleno de bichos?? porque no ocurre esto en el lugar de encuentro de Esther?


----------



## kenny220 (8 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que sucedio entre las 2:30 que dejan a Esther en la carretera y las 5:40 que usa las redes sociales con su movil?
> 
> como es posible que en un atropeyo en el que sales volando hasta la cuneta no haya ningun hueso roto?
> 
> habeis hecho la prueba a coger un filete de carne y dejarlo por la noche en el congelador a -10 grados y durante el día en la ventana de casa a +12 grados durante 25 dias?? a que eso huele que echa para atras, está podrido y lleno de bichos?? porque no ocurre esto en el lugar de encuentro de Esther?



En la meseta, en una cuneta en la Umbría, abrigada, con mínimas de -5, y máximas de 8-9, con viento finito, eso es una nevera.

Yo tenía un almacén que daba al norte, el contador aún estando protegido, aislado. Como viniera enero frío, estaba sin agua todo el mes por congelación de las tuberías.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo no creo que pase tanta gente paseando por esa carretera, está lejos del pueblo. Y hay muchos caminos y zonas más agradables. Por ejemplo desde La Maña se puede ir al pueblo pasando por un bosque que hay próximo, y que parece ser una zona de paseos y conocida. Imagina que la chica quería volver a casa, y se despista y se pasa el cruce para coger ese camino. A lo mejor por no volver atrás decide acortar por el campo de cultivo...casi luna llena, cielo despejado esa noche...a lo mejor se vino arriba y le dio por pasar al campo de cultivo sin darse cuenta que había una zanga, se metió un piñazo y allí estuvo un buen rato medio inconsciente (iba posiblemente con alcohol etc en el cuerpo).
> 
> Eso o simplemente se cayó por la zanja mientras iba caminando y se dio un piñazo con el borde de la arqueta, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935666



Ese parece el camino natural hacia su casa, era de noche y quiso ir por la carretera...


----------



## djvan (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Las *causas* *principales de shock hipovolémico* incluyen:
> 
> 
> *Pérdida importante de sangre* (shock hemorrágico). Hemorragias externas (por ejemplo, debidas a traumatismos) o hemorragias internas (como un sangrado gástrico por una úlcera de estómago).
> ...



Entiendo que ya sabéis lo que ha pasado no?.

Gente de fiesta , presumiblemente viniendo con unas cuantas copas discuten..

ella se va enfadada ella andando paralela a la carretera de noche en una zona de mala visibilidad.

Aparece el cadaver vestido sin signos aparentes de violencia en una cuneta hundida pero que tras la autopsia tiene un traumatismo en la zona del tórax y del estómago con un fallecimiento por una hemorragia interna..

Alguien la atropelló y la dejo tirada.. igual Iba borracho.. igual se pensó que había golpeado un animal..

A saber..


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo no creo que pase tanta gente paseando por esa carretera, está lejos del pueblo. Y hay muchos caminos y zonas más agradables. Por ejemplo desde La Maña se puede ir al pueblo pasando por un bosque que hay próximo, y que parece ser una zona de paseos y conocida. Imagina que la chica quería volver a casa, y se despista y se pasa el cruce para coger ese camino. A lo mejor por no volver atrás decide acortar por el campo de cultivo...casi luna llena, cielo despejado esa noche...a lo mejor se vino arriba y le dio por pasar al campo de cultivo sin darse cuenta que había una zanga, se metió un piñazo y allí estuvo un buen rato medio inconsciente (iba posiblemente con alcohol etc en el cuerpo).
> 
> Eso o simplemente se cayó por la zanja mientras iba caminando y se dio un piñazo con el borde de la arqueta, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935666



No creo que pensara volver por el camino de madrugada. Lo lógico sería caminar por la carretera por si pasa alguien del pueblo y la puede acercar. 
Para mi es posible que se despistara con el telefono y callera por el terraplen o quizá fuera atropellada, ya que en esa zona es una curva y sin arcen.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (8 Feb 2022)

¿Es posible tener traumatismos internos sin que haya traumatismos externos?
¿Se le puede golpear a alguien y crear hemorragias internas sin que tenga golpes externos, marcas de lucha, ropa rota?

Muy raro me está sonando eso de los 'traumatismos internos'. Un deus ex machina para justificar los titulares de que "hay muestras de violencia", que lo que las feministas están deseando.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> En la meseta, en una cuneta en la Umbría, abrigada, con mínimas de -5, y máximas de 8-9, con viento finito, eso es una nevera.
> 
> Yo tenía un almacén que daba al norte, el contador aún estando protegido, aislado. Como viniera enero frío, estaba sin agua todo el mes por congelación de las tuberías.



no es nevera, es todo lo contrario, mas bien es "horno". Un cuerpo con visceras empieza a generar gases y elevar la temperatura. Sin visceras ya es otro cantar. Por eso, en los mataderos, retiran las visceras del cuerpo de los animales.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> ¿Es posible tener traumatismos internos sin que haya traumatismos externos?
> ¿Se le puede golpear a alguien y crear hemorragias internas sin que tenga golpes externos, marcas de lucha, ropa rota?
> 
> Muy raro me está sonando eso de los 'traumatismos internos'. Un deus ex machina para justificar los titulares de que "hay muestras de violencia", que lo que las feministas están deseando.



y todo esto saliendo volando a una cuneta¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## kenny220 (8 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no es nevera, es todo lo contrario, mas bien es "horno". Un cuerpo con visceras empieza a generar gases y elevar la temperatura. Sin visceras ya es otro cantar. Por eso, en los mataderos, retiran las visceras del cuerpo de los animales.



El cuerpo no se, pero el lugar donde este si cumple esas condiciones es como un nevero. Y eso influirá en la evolución del cadáver. 

Y no será lo mismo al ambiente de 20 grados, que en un nevero.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> El cuerpo no se, pero el lugar donde este si cumple esas condiciones es como un nevero. Y eso influirá en la evolución del cadáver.
> 
> Y no será lo mismo al ambiente de 20 grados, que en un nevero.



Un cuarto frigorífico de matadero está todo el día, las 24 horas a 4 grados para mantener frío y con el cuerpo del animal sin vísceras 

La cuneta ha tenido temperaturas desde los -7 por la noche hasta los 15 grados a medio día según datos oficiales de aemt de la estación que tienen en Sardón que es el pueblo de al lado

Para nada el lugar cumple las condiciones de nevera. A eso añade que el cuerpo está con visceras


----------



## zulu (8 Feb 2022)

Lo que no se yo es si los "traumatismos internos" se deducen exclusivamente por hemorragia interna. Como apunte, la coca adulterada con matarratas puede causar hemorragias


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Un cuarto frigorífico de matadero está todo el día, las 24 horas a 4 grados para mantener frío y con el cuerpo del animal sin vísceras
> 
> La cuneta ha tenido temperaturas desde los -7 por la noche hasta los 15 grados a medio día según datos oficiales de aemt de la estación que tienen en Sardón que es el pueblo de al lado
> 
> Para nada el lugar cumple las condiciones de nevera. A eso añade que el cuerpo está con visceras



el sol también ayuda a secar los cadáveres si estos están en una zona seca y con buen drenaje


----------



## snoopi (8 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Estoy leyendo en el foro de los coches sobre este caso, y hay algunos foreros que mantienen tambien lo de que el cuerpo siempre estuvo alli, pero hay muchos más que los ridiculizan diciendo que el cuerpo se debería haber descompuesto por completo en tantos dias.
> 
> Yo la verdad no tengo ni idea, pero diria que con minimas claramente bajo cero y si no le daba el sol (cosa que no se) no sería del todo imposible que el cuerpo se hubiese mantenido mas o menos "bien"



Literalmente congelado por la noche, como cualquier cosa que metas a tu congelador

Si lo sacas a temperatura de casa a 20-25 grados se termina de descongelar en toda mañana

Calcula, deja cualquier cosa de tu congelador en la calle con 0-5 grados...........enero, dias cortos de luz.

A 5 grados a la sombra NO SE DESCONGEL y cuando pudiera llegar el caso se hace de noche y otra vez a congelar

Como la nieve con frio, dura dias y dias aunque le de el sol. pregunta en las estaciones de esqui


----------



## Joloan (8 Feb 2022)

Yo he circulado con el camión por esa zona la semana pasada, y a pesar de estar a 10 o 12 grados, los charcos de agua de la cuneta estaban totalmente congelados su estaban a la sombra.


----------



## Petazetah (8 Feb 2022)

zulu dijo:


> Lo que no se yo es si los "traumatismos internos" se deducen exclusivamente por hemorragia interna. Como apunte, la coca adulterada con matarratas puede causar hemorragias



Es lo más probable, y compatible con el shock hipovolémico. Lo del atropello o lo de que movieron el cuerpo allí, son hipótesis cada vez más inverosímiles, pero hay gente que sigue defendiendo estas posturas con uñas y dientes


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No creo que pensara volver por el camino de madrugada. Lo lógico sería caminar por la carretera por si pasa alguien del pueblo y la puede acercar.
> Para mi es posible que se despistara con el telefono y callera por el terraplen o quizá fuera atropellada, ya que en esa zona es una curva y sin arcen.



Sí, yo tampoco creo que fuese una opción muy sensata, simplemente lo comentaba en plan Paco. Pero vamos, para mi la opción de caída o golpe y que lleva allí desde esas fechas, especialmente si ha quedado en una zona en la sombra, no es descabellada. Esas zonas, máxime en zonas de minivaguadas, alcanza temperaturas muy muy bajas, muchos grados por debajo de las que marcan los datos oficiales. Y durante el día, en sombra, pues igualmente las temperaturas son mucho más bajas que las oficiales en garita (al sol).


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Yo he circulado con el camión por esa zona la semana pasada, y a pesar de estar a 10 o 12 grados, los charcos de agua de la cuneta estaban totalmente congelados su estaban a la sombra.



Sí, eso intento decir desde hace meses. En esas zonas durnate las primeras semanas de este enero seguro que las zonas de sombra a ras de suelo han tenido temperaturas medias por debajo de 0 grados.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

En la sexta y 24h de TV1 ya han dado la noticia como posible atropello.


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2022)

pueblo próximo, temperaturas esos días de la desaparición. Las temperaturas medias rondaban los 2-3 grados de media, con mínimas de -6 grados. Eso a nivel de superficie, suelo, son varios grados menos durante la noche, sobretodo en zonas de vaguadas, y a la sombra durante el día temperaturas no llegaban a esas que aparecen en mi captura. Ergo las cunetas que tengan hielo en esas zonas están heladas todo el día o en todo caso se derriten un rato para volverse a congelar muy rápido. Igualmente el "suelo" (posibleente agua helada) sobre el cual puede caer la chica está, a medianoche, literalmente helado. Una especie de permafrost.


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2022)

Dicho lo anterior, desaparezco del hilo. Espeor que si hay culpables se les coja y juzgue.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

Ahora la GC está haciendo mediciones sobre posible atropello.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ahora la GC está haciendo mediciones sobre posible atropello.



Lo han hecho esta mañana...

Tienes la foto concreta de donde aparece el cuerpo?


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo han hecho esta mañana...
> 
> Tienes la foto concreta de donde aparece el cuerpo?



De esta mañana? aquí aparecen imágenes de la policía haciendo la prueba en la zona. 









Los investigadores vuelven al lugar donde fue encontrada Esther López para saber si pudo ser atropellada


Hasta que los resultados de la autopsia no sean definitivos, la muerte de Esther López sigue siendo una incógnita. Parece que los primeros resultado




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Santon (8 Feb 2022)

Joder...y estaba solo a 800 m de donde fue vista por última vez...no hay un protocolo policial para rastrear antes los sitios más cercanos en caso de desaparición???

Vaya cagada.


----------



## latumbadehuma (8 Feb 2022)

La presión atmosférica es muy importante. Si es alta o muy alta como todo el mes de enero, el frío se queda pegado al suelo. Yo he tenido el jardín congelado en la sombra 10 días este enero, aún con temperaturas máximas de 15 grados, no se ha descongelado. A ras del suelo con presión alta se queda congelado. Por supuesto, sin sol. Y en esa zanja no le daba el sol. 

Por eso la temperatura se mide a 2 metros del suelo, para evitar este fenómeno que se da en los eternos anticiclones, que bien sabidos usar, puedes generar neveras naturales que te duran todo el invierno.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (8 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> De esta mañana? aquí aparecen imágenes de la policía haciendo la prueba en la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supuestamente habían cortado a las 3.


----------



## Kiral (8 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que las lesiones internas que generan la hemorragia, y que no se ven externamente, podrían ser de un intento de RCP desesperado y hasta las cejas de coca. El masaje cardiaco bien pudo haberle generado esa hemorragia interna. Y en cuanto vieron que no despertaba, se la llevaron y la tiraron allí.

La otra opción es el atropello, pero para mí se difumina porque para matarla hace falta un golpe que genere lesión externa, además de golpes en la cabeza al caer en la zanja.

Por último, la opción de que se desvaneciera por lo que sea, cayera y se quedara ahí. Si venía puesta, es probable. Esta es por la que me decanto yo. 

Lo único que tengo claro es que nadie ha trasladado el cuerpo, tal como dije ayer. Se habría desmembrado, y encima nadie va a sacarlo de un sitio seguro y echarlo donde lo ves todo el mundo, y menos aún guardarlo esa noche. A santo de qué? Eso no cuadra.

El fallecimiento es accidental, y el cuerpo estaba ahí desde el primer día.


----------



## Kiral (8 Feb 2022)

Esta mañana he estado mapeando una finca de 30 hectáreas con un dron y ha hecho 300 fotos en 20 minutos. Y eso que era de los de 30.000 euros. Los que tiene la GC deben ser mucho mejores.

Si volaron por allí, aunque sea de refilón, descubrirán si estaba o no. Para mí, el que no haya imágenes sería absolutamente lamentable por parte de quien dirija la investigación. No estamos en los tiempos de El Lute que había que ir pegaditos porque el cabrón pudiera subirse a un árbol.

Es que un dron de ese nivel tiene una batería de 1 hora, alcanza velocidades superiores a 100 klm/hora, y tiene una autonomía monstruosa. Podría mapear toda la comarca en media semana. Y hablamos del camino que presuntamente podía haber cogido, a 600 metros del pueblo, y pegado a la carretera. Es una cagada nivel Pedro Sánchez.

PDT: El dueño de la parcela no va a ver lo sembrado durante un mes? Qué tipo de agricultor es ese?


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, pues parece que gana puntos la hipótesis de atropello por vehículo (más huida del que atropella, se entiende).



Si te atropella un vehiculo de la hostia que te mete te parte la c


latumbadehuma dijo:


> La presión atmosférica es muy importante. Si es alta o muy alta como todo el mes de enero, el frío se queda pegado al suelo. Yo he tenido el jardín congelado en la sombra 10 días este enero, aún con temperaturas máximas de 15 grados, no se ha descongelado. A ras del suelo con presión alta se queda congelado. Por supuesto, sin sol. Y en esa zanja no le daba el sol.
> 
> Por eso la temperatura se mide a 2 metros del suelo, para evitar este fenómeno que se da en los eternos anticiclones, que bien sabidos usar, puedes generar neveras naturales que te duran todo el invierno.



Todo apunta a eso.


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Esta mañana he estado mapeando una finca de 30 hectáreas con un dron y ha hecho 300 fotos en 20 minutos. Y eso que era de los de 30.000 euros. Los que tiene la GC deben ser mucho mejores.
> 
> Si volaron por allí, aunque sea de refilón, descubrirán si estaba o no. Para mí, el que no haya imágenes sería absolutamente lamentable por parte de quien dirija la investigación. No estamos en los tiempos de El Lute que había que ir pegaditos porque el cabrón pudiera subirse a un árbol.
> 
> ...



Parcela de secano en la meseta en enero...yo creo que no hay nada sembrado


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Algunos, Nius Diario, tienen muy poca verguenza. Copio la noticia para que no le deís visita a estos carroñeros:
> 
> *El cuerpo de Esther López tiene traumatismos internos y pudo estar oculto en una finca*
> 
> ...



"Pudo haber estado en una finca"

Por poder también pudo haber sido abducida por aliens.

¿será por hipotesis...?


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Feb 2022)

He estado consultando las imagenes satelite disponibles para esa zona y no se ve nada, hay imagenes del 16, 22 y 31 de enero pero la resolución es demasiado baja, no se puede apreciar nada. Quizas en un futuro cuando la calidad de las imagenes sea mucho mejor quizas podria haberse detectado el cuerpo en las imágnes. De momento nada de nada


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Yo he circulado con el camión por esa zona la semana pasada, y a pesar de estar a 10 o 12 grados, los charcos de agua de la cuneta estaban totalmente congelados su estaban a la sombra.



Que no se nos olvide que al ser las noches mas largas que los días, las temperaturas están mas horas bajo cero que en positivo, y que a ras de suelo la temperatura es varios grados más baja que las oficiales, medidas a 2 m.
Es decir, si oficialmente eran de -7, a ras de suelo han podido llegar a -11 para que se entienda.


----------



## kikoseis (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Yo creo que las lesiones internas que generan la hemorragia, y que no se ven externamente, podrían ser de un intento de RCP desesperado y hasta las cejas de coca. El masaje cardiaco bien pudo haberle generado esa hemorragia interna. Y en cuanto vieron que no despertaba, se la llevaron y la tiraron allí.
> 
> La otra opción es el atropello, pero para mí se difumina porque para matarla hace falta un golpe que genere lesión externa, además de golpes en la cabeza al caer en la zanja.
> 
> ...



Si tiene la lesión en el pecho, lo fácil es que haya sido rcp. Agravada por la excitación de las circunstancias.

Si te atropellan y vas a la cuneta, o si te tiran etc tienes al reflejo de poner las manos o brazos delante, y se protege esa zona.

Si es en otro lado la lesión, lateral, trasera etc puede ser el golpe de la caída.

Ahí es fácil discernir si es de una cosa u otra.

A ver si se van sabiendo más datos, pero con lo que hay son las dos hipótesis más plausibles.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> He estado consultando las imagenes satelite disponibles para esa zona y no se ve nada, hay imagenes del 16, 22 y 31 de enero pero la resolución es demasiado baja, no se puede apreciar nada. Quizas en un futuro cuando la calidad de las imagenes sea mucho mejor quizas podria haberse detectado el cuerpo en las imágnes. De momento nada de nada



las hay si pagas, pero por sentinel no las sacas


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> PDT: El dueño de la parcela no va a ver lo sembrado durante un mes? Qué tipo de agricultor es ese?



si lo tiene sembrado en noviembre o diciembre no necesita ir a hacer nada hasta febrero


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> He estado consultando las imagenes satelite disponibles para esa zona y no se ve nada, hay imagenes del 16, 22 y 31 de enero pero la resolución es demasiado baja, no se puede apreciar nada. Quizas en un futuro cuando la calidad de las imagenes sea mucho mejor quizas podria haberse detectado el cuerpo en las imágnes. De momento nada de nada



Y eso donde lo miras?


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> las hay si pagas, pero por sentinel no las sacas



ya pero creo que hay que programarlas, que imagen de esa resolucion tan alta se la tienes que pedir al dueño del satélite por adelantado. En caso contrario, no sé a qué está esperando la guardia civil.


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Yo creo que las lesiones internas que generan la hemorragia, y que no se ven externamente, podrían ser de un intento de RCP desesperado y hasta las cejas de coca. El masaje cardiaco bien pudo haberle generado esa hemorragia interna. Y en cuanto vieron que no despertaba, se la llevaron y la tiraron allí.
> 
> La otra opción es el atropello, pero para mí se difumina porque para matarla hace falta un golpe que genere lesión externa, además de golpes en la cabeza al caer en la zanja.
> 
> ...



Añade además que el sitio es de lo más inoportuno para parar, a la salida de una curva, sin arcén y con una cuneta súper inclinada donde seguramente volcaría el coche, nadie escogería ese lugar para detenerse a tirar un cadáver.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Y eso donde lo miras?











EO Browser


EO Browser makes it possible to browse and compare full resolution images from all the data collections we provide with Sentinel Hub.




www.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

Lo que no tengo claro es lo del atropello. Lo normal cuando atropellas a alguien es escuchar el golpe y por acto reflejo detenerse y comprobar que ha ocurrido. La gente normal involucrada en un siniestro de este tipo lo que hace en estos casos es intentar socorrer a la víctima, llamar una ambulancia y a la policía. Y esperar en el lugar de los hechos. No hay razón para esfumarse de la escena salvo que seas un delincuente buscado o vayas en un vehículo robado.

Muy raro todo.


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que no tengo claro es lo del atropello. Lo normal cuando atropellas a alguien es escuchar el golpe y por acto reflejo detenerse y comprobar que ha ocurrido. La gente normal involucrada en un siniestro de este tipo lo que hace en estos casos es intentar socorrer a la víctima, llamar una ambulancia y a la policía. Y esperar en el lugar de los hechos. No hay razón para esfumarse de la escena salvo que seas un delincuente buscado o vayas en un vehículo robado.
> 
> Muy raro todo.



O vayas hasta arriba en todas las drogas y con ciento y pico de vena en alcohol.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ya pero creo que hay que programarlas, que imagen de esa resolucion tan alta se la tienes que pedir al dueño del satélite por adelantado. En caso contrario, no sé a qué está esperando la guardia civil.



pero eso la policia lo puede hacer sin problemas. Vamos, que la policia entre satelites y drones tiene metodos de sobra para saber si el cuerpo fue puesto o no


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Feb 2022)

La hipotesis del atropello solo la veo si le dio de refilón.
Por ejemplo el espejo retrovisor a la altura de bazo.


----------



## Monsieur George (8 Feb 2022)

Pasaros por la cuenta de Twitter de Doctor Papaya...



https://twitter.com/DoctorPapaya33



Habla de una sesión sado/maso en un chalet de la zona. Cuadra con los informes forenses de contusiones, golpes, pero sin roturas de huesos.


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

Yo el atropello le descarto porque siempre deja heridas externas. Salvo que el cadáver esté algo corrompido y no se puedan diferenciar hematomas.
Me da que la herida la pudo causar la propia caída, y puede que ni siquiera sea la causante de la muerte.


----------



## Cormac (8 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pasaros por la cuenta de Twitter de Doctor Papaya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En serio le das credibilidad a ese subnormal?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que no tengo claro es lo del atropello. Lo normal cuando atropellas a alguien es escuchar el golpe y por acto reflejo detenerse y comprobar que ha ocurrido. La gente normal involucrada en un siniestro de este tipo lo que hace en estos casos es intentar socorrer a la víctima, llamar una ambulancia y a la policía. Y esperar en el lugar de los hechos. No hay razón para esfumarse de la escena salvo que seas un delincuente buscado o vayas en un vehículo robado.
> 
> Muy raro todo.



O que vayas puesto hasta las patas.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur George (8 Feb 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> En serio le das credibilidad a ese subnormal?


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> ¿Es posible tener traumatismos internos sin que haya traumatismos externos?
> ¿Se le puede golpear a alguien y crear hemorragias internas sin que tenga golpes externos, marcas de lucha, ropa rota?
> 
> Muy raro me está sonando eso de los 'traumatismos internos'. Un deus ex machina para justificar los titulares de que "hay muestras de violencia", que lo que las feministas están deseando.



Es que a lo mejor lo "externo" está para pocos trotes tras un mes de descomposición como para afirmar o negar nada.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Feb 2022)

Lo que queda claro de todo esto es que a ciertas edades donde se debe estar a ciertas horas es en la cama calentito durmiendo, de noche medran las desgracias.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que no tengo claro es lo del atropello. Lo normal cuando atropellas a alguien es escuchar el golpe y por acto reflejo detenerse y comprobar que ha ocurrido. La gente normal involucrada en un siniestro de este tipo lo que hace en estos casos es intentar socorrer a la víctima, llamar una ambulancia y a la policía. Y esperar en el lugar de los hechos. No hay razón para esfumarse de la escena salvo que seas un delincuente buscado o vayas en un vehículo robado.
> 
> Muy raro todo.



Segun la informacion que van dando hasta ahora (que fiate), si hubiera sido un atropello tendria claras señales exteriores de haber sido golpeada.

Es que vamos, te pega un viaje un coche que te manda a la cuneta y puedes estar seguro que algun rasguño en las piernas te deja.

Mi teoria (repito, segun la informacion que van dando hasta ahora), es que andan como locos buscando una "muerte violenta".



Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es que a lo mejor lo "externo" está para pocos trotes tras un mes de descomposición como para afirmar o negar nada.



"Lo interno" (que es donde han visto lo de la muerte violenta) se descompone tan o mas deprisa que lo externo. O sea, que si por fuera no son capaces de encontrar un rasguño o hematoma, por dentro menos.

*Pero el quid de la cuestion aqui es el telefono. Si el movil siempre ha estado con la victima, como es posible que no sean capaces de saber si el cuerpo ha sido movido??*


----------



## ratoncitoperez (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que no tengo claro es lo del atropello. Lo normal cuando atropellas a alguien es escuchar el golpe y por acto reflejo detenerse y comprobar que ha ocurrido. La gente normal involucrada en un siniestro de este tipo lo que hace en estos casos es intentar socorrer a la víctima, llamar una ambulancia y a la policía. Y esperar en el lugar de los hechos. No hay razón para esfumarse de la escena salvo que seas un delincuente buscado o vayas en un vehículo robado.
> 
> Muy raro todo.



Desde mi casa, pregunto: Han mirado huellas de neumáticos, de pisadas?


----------



## pepeeseyo (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que no tengo claro es lo del atropello. Lo normal cuando atropellas a alguien es escuchar el golpe y por acto reflejo detenerse y comprobar que ha ocurrido. La gente normal involucrada en un siniestro de este tipo lo que hace en estos casos es intentar socorrer a la víctima, llamar una ambulancia y a la policía. Y esperar en el lugar de los hechos. No hay razón para esfumarse de la escena salvo que seas un delincuente buscado o vayas en un vehículo robado.
> 
> Muy raro todo.



Los borrachos / drogados , lo suelen hacer

Todo esto es muy raro


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> PDT: El dueño de la parcela no va a ver lo sembrado durante un mes? Qué tipo de agricultor es ese?



Sí. En un secano meseteño en enero.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Parcela de secano en la meseta en enero...yo creo que no hay nada sembrado



Puede tener cereal de invierno, pero vamos, que ninguna necesidad de ir a ver nada en esta época.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> He estado consultando las imagenes satelite disponibles para esa zona y no se ve nada, hay imagenes del 16, 22 y 31 de enero pero la resolución es demasiado baja, no se puede apreciar nada. Quizas en un futuro cuando la calidad de las imagenes sea mucho mejor quizas podria haberse detectado el cuerpo en las imágnes. De momento nada de nada



¿Dónde ves esas imágenes con esa resolución temporal tan alta? ¿Es una fuente pública o de pago?

Edit: ok, ya he visto que es Sentinel, thanks.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Segun la informacion que van dando hasta ahora (que fiate), si hubiera sido un atropello tendria claras señales exteriores de haber sido golpeada.
> 
> Es que vamos, te pega un viaje un coche que te manda a la cuneta y puedes estar seguro que algun rasguño en las piernas te deja.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo es que no soy forense para afirmar nada con rotundidad. A lo mejor aún con descomposición dentro sí se ve el efecto de un traumatismo porque queda una bolsa de sangre o qué sé yo y por fuera resulta que no. Veo que esto se está llenando de expertos meteorólogos, forenses, agricultores de secano y hasta ciclistas. Uno hasta ha puesto un filete en la ventana con exactamente las mismas temperaturas que las supuestas en el sitio durante un mes, si eg que. En fin, lo habitual en burbuja en estos casos.


----------



## kikoseis (8 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pasaros por la cuenta de Twitter de Doctor Papaya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El papaya está todavía con el subidón lisérgico.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Parece que la autopsia ha determinado traumatismo encefálico, parece que interno (le han tenido que hacer un TAC para verlo). De momento no se mojan sobre la causa:
> 
> 20:21 07-02-2022​Un tac revela traumatismos en la cabeza de Esther López​Los primeros análisis practicados al cuerpo de la víctima, que se iniciaron ya este domingo y se han prolongado este lunes en el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Valladolid, indican que la cabeza de Esther López presenta algún traumatismo. No son traumatismos evidentes, ya que se ha necesitado de las conclusiones de un tac para determinarlo. La autopsia sigue su curso, e incluso podría prolongarse durante varios días. A medida que se conozcan más detalles se espera poder determinar con exactitud la causa de la muerte aunque también exista la opción de que no se pueda sacar una conclusión definitiva.​​18:54 07-02-2022​Autopsia preliminar: Revela un traumatismo en la cabeza de Esther​La autopsia de Esther López revela que sí hay un traumatismo en la cabeza de Esther tras la práctica de un tac aunque no se saben las causas. Pude deberse a una caída o una agresión por parte de una tercera persona, según revelan en La Sexta.​
> 
> ...



Por cierto, viendo los posts de ayer, fijáos en el detalle. Hoy sabemos que los traumatismos son en tórax y abdomen, pero los juntaletras ayer dijeron que en la cabeza. ¿Qué te apuestas que ellos oyeron "TAC" y pensaron que tenía que ser necesariamente en la cabeza? Si es que es un dolor intentar informarse con la panda de indocumentados que tenemos en las redacciones. Jesús, qué cruz.


----------



## Cormac (8 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 936262



Como que no se puede cambiar fechas en Twitter


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, yo es que no soy forense para afirmar nada con rotundidad. A lo mejor aún con descomposición dentro sí se ve el efecto de un traumatismo porque queda una bolsa de sangre o qué sé yo y por fuera resulta que no. Veo que esto se está llenando de expertos meteorólogos, forenses, agricultores de secano y hasta ciclistas. Uno hasta ha puesto un filete en la ventana con exactamente las mismas temperaturas que las supuestas en el sitio durante un mes, si eg que. En fin, lo habitual en burbuja en estos casos.



Yo no soy experto mas que en hacer la siesta; solo leo, razono dentro de mis tristes posibilidades y saco conclusiones (que pueden estar totalmente erradas, no voy pontificando por ahi).

Asi que mi conclusion es que si un coche que va por una carretera (minimo a 60 o 70km/h) te golpea y te manda a la cuneta, y teniendo en cuenta de que han sido capaces de detectar "violencia" en un organo, tambien tienen que ser capaces de detectar "violencia" en la parte del cuerpo en la que te impacta el coche.

Estamos hablando de un cuerpo de una tonelada y media a toda velocidad, no de un empujon sin querer que te tira al suelo y te desnuca.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Feb 2022)

El trece de enero no había luna llena pero casi.
Suficiente para aventurarse a ir por un camino conocido si estaba despejado.






Calendario lunar enero 2022


Calendario lunar enero 2022. Este calendario lunar para el mes de enero 2022 es muy práctico. Para cada día se puede encontrar información sobre la fase lunar y además se incluyen el número de la semana. Vea aquí el calendario lunar enero 2022.




www.calendario-365.es


----------



## Kiral (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Puede tener cereal de invierno, pero vamos, que ninguna necesidad de ir a ver nada en esta época.



Te respondo a ti, pero va para los 4 que lo han hecho.

El trigo está cotizando, el duro, a más de 90 pesetas. Con una producción en condiciones, hablamos de un beneficio neto antes de impuestos de 1.500 euros por hectárea. Créeme, se va a ver.

Y si por casualidad la cotización fuera un tercio de esa cantidad, se iría igualmente. El que se dedica a eso, va a diario. Y tienes que hacerlo. Ves si hay topillos, si los conejos se lo comen, si la nascencia es adecuada, si hay que resembrar, si conviene adelantar la urea, si está ahijando correctamente,…

Da igual que sea riego o secano. Si siembras, vas.

A mí lo que me indica esto, es que el agricultor fue y no lo vio. Luego es que el cuerpo estaba en la base de la zanja. Y si esto es así, estaba encima de hierba, porque es donde se acumulan al tener el agua más a menudo. Si había hierba debajo del cuerpo, se puede saber si lleva ahí 24 días o no. De hecho, es el único método fiable, porque la presencia de bichos no lo determina al haberse podido descomponer encima de un plástico en otro lugar, y luego ser trasladado.

Pero que la hierba de debajo del cuerpo esté seca, sí es determinante sobre ello. En este detalle, y en el móvil, es donde está la clave de todo.

Yo insisto, la presencia de este último es una razón más para pensar que el cuerpo estuvo allí todo el tiempo.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta, un tanto off topic? 

A que se dedicaba la muchacha, con 35 años y que la familia no renunciase inmediatamente, pq era habitual desapareciera varios dias.?


----------



## Javito68 (8 Feb 2022)

Tras todo este largo relato, tres cuestiones:
1- Llevaba mascarilla?
2-Le han hecho una PCR?
3-Que opina el vulcanologo urgenciologo?

Yo creo que al final le han jodido las manifas y subvenciones a IRENE de Igualdad, la de solas y borrachas!


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Te respondo a ti, pero va para los 4 que lo han hecho.
> 
> El trigo está cotizando, el duro, a más de 90 pesetas. Con una producción en condiciones, hablamos de un beneficio neto antes de impuestos de 1.500 euros por hectárea. Créeme, se va a ver.
> 
> ...



Pero qué cojones. Paséate por un cereal en esta época a ver qué ves. Qué coño tendrán que ver los cojones con comer trigo (tradicional refrán del agro español) o con su precio.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero qué cojones. Paséate por un cereal en esta época a ver qué ves. Qué coño tendrán que ver los cojones con comer trigo (tradicional refrán del agro español) o con su precio.



Soy de la meseta, zona de cereal, y aquí no ves un labriego mirando el campo en enero ni de coña, no se como estará Valladolid, pero este año no hay topillos,


----------



## granville (8 Feb 2022)

vamos que esta clarísimo, ha muerto de patadon p'alante.

simplemente estan embarrando el terreno para que no se hable de la cagada de la GC, se especule con tonterias y dentro de un mes saldrá un informe de algún cajon que por supuesto no saldrá en ninguna television porque ya no interesa a nadie.

te atropella un bicicleta y te deja marca y te lo hace un coche que ta manda a la cuneta y tienen que hacerte un TAC porque no te rompió ni una uña.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> *Pero el quid de la cuestion aqui es el telefono. Si el movil siempre ha estado con la victima, como es posible que no sean capaces de saber si el cuerpo ha sido movido??*



¿Porque se le acabo la batería?


----------



## AzulyBlanco (8 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Segun la informacion que van dando hasta ahora (que fiate), si hubiera sido un atropello tendria claras señales exteriores de haber sido golpeada.
> 
> Es que vamos, te pega un viaje un coche que te manda a la cuneta y puedes estar seguro que algun rasguño en las piernas te deja.
> 
> ...



Segun dicen solo hay una antena por alli y no es lo mismo que en la ciudad que al haber varias antenas hay conexiones diferentes y se triangula la posición.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (8 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> vamos que esta clarísimo, ha muerto de patadon p'alante.
> 
> *simplemente estan embarrando el terreno para que no se hable de la cagada de la GC*, se especule con tonterias y dentro de un mes saldrá un informe de algún cajon que por supuesto no saldrá en ninguna television porque ya no interesa a nadie.
> 
> ...



Exactamente.


Esto es lo único claro en estos momentos. Tratan de embarrar el tema para hacer control de daños ante la semejante cagada que supone estar buscando un cuerpo durante 20 dias y que esté en la cuneta de la carretera de entrada al pueblo.

Claro que tambien si un asesino ha puesto el cuerpo ahi una vez el pueblo está vigilado, la cagada es de una dimensión casi similar.


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Te respondo a ti, pero va para los 4 que lo han hecho.
> 
> El trigo está cotizando, el duro, a más de 90 pesetas. Con una producción en condiciones, hablamos de un beneficio neto antes de impuestos de 1.500 euros por hectárea. Créeme, se va a ver.
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando lo mismo. La hierba debajo del cadáver debería estar amarilla por falta de luz si el cadáver estaba ahí desde el primer día.
Me parece muy raro que estas cosas no las sepa la policía científica y no se hable de ello, a no ser que estén jugando al despiste para que los autores se confíen y les trinquen.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Feb 2022)

Desaparición y muerte de Esther López | Tres hombres y un cadáver


Los dos amigos que fueron los últimos en verla viva y Ramón 'el Manitas' son los investigados en el caso




www.elperiodico.com





Aquí un buen resumen


Hay testigos muy fiables que dicen que donde apareció el cuerpo, ellos pasaron por allí días antes y el cuerpo no estaba.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Una pregunta, un tanto off topic?
> 
> A que se dedicaba la muchacha, con 35 años y que la familia no renunciase inmediatamente, pq era habitual desapareciera varios dias.?



Desde el desconocimiento, según he leído, era nini y tenía un historial de pasar días fuera de casa estando de juerga, durmiendo en casa de "amigos"


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

No entiendo como no lo veis cuando está tan claro, la sujetaron entre dos y la reventaron el estómago a patadas. Estrangularla era demasiado vulgar.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Feb 2022)

*el cuerpo de Esther no estuvo preservado en un lugar cerrado y oscuro a baja temperatura,* puesto que la fauna cadavérica o necrófaga que tenía el cadáver -a falta de un examen más detallado- podría corresponder, al menos aparentemente, con las más de tres semanas que la joven pasó en paradero desconocido. 










Última hora, Esther López: Autopsia de la joven de Traspinedo, en directo


Última hora del caso de Esther López de la Rosa, la joven desaparecida en Traspinedo (Valladolid) el 12 de enero.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Kiral (8 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero qué cojones. Paséate por un cereal en esta época a ver qué ves. Qué coño tendrán que ver los cojones con comer trigo (tradicional refrán del agro español) o con su precio.



Ahora la nascencia, resiembra, aplicación de urea, conejos o ahijada no tienen nada que ver ni falta que hace controlarlos. 

Ni puta idea tienes, si es con el precio con lo que te estás quedando.

Pásate tú y aprendes algo, en vez de opinar sin saber.


----------



## ivanito (8 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Desaparición y muerte de Esther López | Tres hombres y un cadáver
> 
> 
> Los dos amigos que fueron los últimos en verla viva y Ramón 'el Manitas' son los investigados en el caso
> ...



Yo creo que alguien la colocó allí, porque si el cuerpo estaba allí desde el principio, la hierba debajo estaría amarilla, y ya se sabría. 
Me da que los investigadores del caso están vacilando para no dar demasiadas pistas que puedan adulterar la investigación.

Y no dicen que Esther López está viva y muerta a la vez como el gato del Estrodinger ese porque ha aparecido el cadáver, pero sino lo dirían. Hasta que no tengan pistas claras para entrullar a alguien, no van a dar ninguna información clara.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Ahora la nascencia, resiembra, aplicación de urea, conejos o ahijada no tienen nada que ver ni falta que hace controlarlos.
> 
> Ni puta idea tienes, si es con el precio con lo que te estás quedando.
> 
> Pásate tú y aprendes algo, en vez de opinar sin saber.



A ver, hay agricultores de todos los tipos. Para mí no es evidente que el agricultor haya ido. Muchas veces no se va a todos los campos. Y si se va, en ocasiones puede no bajarse del coche, en función de la época o lo importante que sea el campo para el agricultor.


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> EO Browser
> 
> 
> EO Browser makes it possible to browse and compare full resolution images from all the data collections we provide with Sentinel Hub.
> ...



He trasteado un poco, pero la resolución es bajísima. ¿Se puede mejorar o sería de pago?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo creo que alguien la colocó allí, porque si el cuerpo estaba allí desde el principio, la hierba debajo estaría amarilla, y ya se sabría.
> Me da que los investigadores del caso están vacilando para no dar demasiadas pistas que puedan adulterar la investigación.
> 
> Y no dicen que Esther López está viva y muerta a la vez como el gato del Estrodinger ese porque ha aparecido el cadáver, pero sino lo dirían. Hasta que no tengan pistas claras para entrullar a alguien, no van a dar ninguna información clara.



Está claro que saben 100% si ha estado ahí siempre o la han colocado, pero viendo como hoy han estado reconstruyendo un posible atropello, yo creo que dan por hecho que ha estado siempre ahí.


----------



## Meridacarbono (8 Feb 2022)

Para mi el caso está muy claro. La Guardia Civil la ha cagado desde el principio y no quieren reconocerlo. Desde el principio se han pensado que era un caso de violencia de género movidos por el odio y politiqueo de la izquierda y se han centrado en buscar culpables en su entorno. Se pensaban que la habían matado los amigos y hecho desaparecer, y eso les ha cegado en la investigación.
No es normal que se metan buzos a buscar en pozos y ríos de la zona y no miren primero el posible recorrido de esa persona hacia su casa. Si desde el principio se hubieran centrado en buscarla sin pensar en historias de género y tonterías la habrian encontrado antes.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Si la chica cayó a una zanja al lado de la carretera, es que iba por el arcén de la carretera. Es el camino más seguro cuando vas hacia casa. Posiblemente la pillaste algún borracho con el coche y se diese a la fuga o simplemente resbaló y cayó.


----------



## Trovador (8 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Segun dicen solo hay una antena por alli y no es lo mismo que en la ciudad que al haber varias antenas hay conexiones diferentes y se triangula la posición.



No, hay al menos dos.






AntenasGSM.com


Mapa con la ubicación y localización de toda la red de antenas de telefonía móvil con cobertura GSM, 2G, 3G, 4G y 5G de las operadoras de España. Movistar, Vodafone, Orange, MásMóvil...




antenasgsm.com


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si la chica cayó a una zanja al lado de la carretera, es que iba por el arcén de la carretera. Es el camino más seguro cuando vas hacia casa. Posiblemente la pillaste algún borracho con el coche y se diese a la fuga o simplemente resbaló y cayó.



Es lo más lógico, lo que ocurre es que hasta que puedan enchironar a un hombre blanco heterosexual no van a parar. Por el momento su entorno inmediato de amistades ya se ha visto perjudicado.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Es lo más lógico, lo que ocurre es que hasta que puedan enchironar a un hombre blanco heterosexual no van a parar. Por el momento su entorno inmediato de amistades ya se ha visto perjudicado.



Pues a mí me tranquiliza que no haya un asesino suelto por la calle, que quieres que te diga


----------



## Meridacarbono (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Es lo más lógico, lo que ocurre es que hasta que puedan enchironar a un hombre blanco heterosexual no van a parar. Por el momento su entorno inmediato de amistades ya se ha visto perjudicado.



La Irena Montera y compañía necesitan carnaza para seguir trincado y no doblar el lomo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

Meridacarbono dijo:


> La Irena Montera y compañía necesitan carnaza para seguir trincado y no doblar el lomo.



El tema es que sin pruebas sólidas, acusaron de secuestro - asesinato a unos individuos, que independientemente de su catadura, aparentemente no han tenido nada que ver con la muerte de Esther y los metieron en prisión . Es es algo muy grave, hoy son ellos, mañana podría ser cualquiera de nosotros. Básicamente están diciendo que nunca salgas a solas con una mujer, porque si coincide en que ella desaparece, van a ir a por ti y acusarte públicamente de cualquier barbaridad hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El tema es que sin pruebas sólidas, acusaron de secuestro - asesinato a unos individuos, que independientemente de su catadura, aparentemente no han tenido nada que ver con la muerte de Esther y los metieron en prisión . Es es algo muy grave, hoy son ellos, mañana podría ser cualquiera de nosotros. Básicamente están diciendo que nunca salgas a solas con una mujer, porque si coincide en que ella desaparece, van a ir a por ti y acusarte públicamente de cualquier barbaridad hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.



Quién chupó prisión preventiva?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quién chupó prisión preventiva?



*Ramón 'El Manitas' pasa ya su cuarto día en prisión y su abogada acude a su casa para encargarse del perro del detenido*

Ramón 'El Manitas' pasa ya su cuarto día en prisión y su abogada acude a su casa para encargarse del perro del detenido (20minutos.es)


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Te respondo a ti, pero va para los 4 que lo han hecho.
> 
> El trigo está cotizando, el duro, a más de 90 pesetas. Con una producción en condiciones, hablamos de un beneficio neto antes de impuestos de 1.500 euros por hectárea. Créeme, se va a ver.
> 
> ...




esto no es asi. no se va cuando no toca ir y en enero si ya lo tienes sembrado no vas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Feb 2022)

El tal Ramón ha tenido suerte del hallazgo del cadáver en estas circunstancias. Si no llega a aparecer probablemente hubiera chupado años de cárcel. 

*'El Manitas' rompe a llorar al decidir la jueza dejarle en libertad provisional tras seis días detenido por el caso Esther*

La puesta en libertad provisional se interpreta en clave de que las pesquisas realizadas hasta ahora por la Guardia Civil no han podido incriminar de forma fehaciente al detenido en la desaparición de Esther López. El detenido no ha podido reprimir sus lágrimas de alivio al oir al fiscal que no iba a pedir prisión provisional.

'El Manitas' rompe a llorar al decidir la jueza dejarle en libertad provisional tras seis días detenido por el caso Esther (20minutos.es)


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Ahora la nascencia, resiembra, aplicación de urea, conejos o ahijada no tienen nada que ver ni falta que hace controlarlos.
> 
> Ni puta idea tienes, si es con el precio con lo que te estás quedando.
> 
> Pásate tú y aprendes algo, en vez de opinar sin saber.



pero que chorradas dices.

si esta sembrado antes de enero no se tiene que pasar nadie por el campo hasta finales de febrero a hacer el abonado de cobertera (lo que tu llamas urea)

los conejos y restos de animales e insectos que puedan probocar una plaga, estate tranquilo que un agricultor no va todos los dias a ver si ocurre eso. Ya esta la junta de Castilla y Leon a traves de Itacyl para controlar si hay plagas y avisar Home - Plagas

La unica opción que en un campo haya ido alguien en enero es para sembrar cebada tardia o guisantes para ganado que si se puede plantar en enero, pero esto es la excepción. Lo normal y deseable es tener toda la siembra hecha en diciembre y olvidarte hasta finales de febrero


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> *Ramón 'El Manitas' pasa ya su cuarto día en prisión y su abogada acude a su casa para encargarse del perro del detenido*
> 
> Ramón 'El Manitas' pasa ya su cuarto día en prisión y su abogada acude a su casa para encargarse del perro del detenido (20minutos.es)



Vamos, que se han centrado en escuchar a las viejas del pueblo que en hacer una búsqueda en condiciones.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Feb 2022)

No entiendo porque la policía no dice si el cuerpo estaba ahí o no. Es solo comprobar fotos de satélite y drones. Eso no lleva tiempo y ya han pasado 3 días desde el hallazgo del cuerpo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No entiendo porque la policía no dice si el cuerpo estaba ahí o no. Es solo comprobar fotos de satélite y drones. Eso no lleva tiempo y ya han pasado 3 días desde el hallazgo del cuerpo



Están estirando el chicle , ver si pasan kas elecciones 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

Meridacarbono dijo:


> Para mi el caso está muy claro. La Guardia Civil la ha cagado desde el principio y no quieren reconocerlo. Desde el principio se han pensado que era un caso de violencia de género movidos por el odio y politiqueo de la izquierda y se han centrado en buscar culpables en su entorno. Se pensaban que la habían matado los amigos y hecho desaparecer, y eso les ha cegado en la investigación.
> No es normal que se metan buzos a buscar en pozos y ríos de la zona y no miren primero el posible recorrido de esa persona hacia su casa. Si desde el principio se hubieran centrado en buscarla sin pensar en historias de género y tonterías la habrian encontrado antes.



Es que no es normal eso, eso y los vecinos que pasan a diario andando por ese arcen, son los principales fundamentos para defender que el cuerpo no estaba allí desde el principio.

Lo unico que se me ocurre para explicar eso, es que la taparon con la maleza del lugar, porque si vas andando por el arcén, se ve perfectamente la zona donde aparece el cuerpo.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Están estirando el chicle , ver si pasan kas elecciones
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Y que esperas que digan después de elecciones??


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Está claro que saben 100% si ha estado ahí siempre o la han colocado, pero viendo como hoy han estado reconstruyendo un posible atropello, yo creo que dan por hecho que ha estado siempre ahí.



¿Y por qué no dejan claro que ha estado siempre allí? Será porque andan tras la pista del que la atropelló para darse a la fuga y están jugando al despiste. Yo no me creo que se dude de ese dato como dices, peo tampoco confirman nada.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Es que no es normal eso, eso y los vecinos que pasan a diario andando por ese arcen, son los principales fundamentos para defender que el cuerpo no estaba allí desde el principio.
> 
> Lo unico que se me ocurre para explicar eso, es que la taparon con la maleza del lugar, porque si vas andando por el arcén, se ve perfectamente la zona donde aparece el cuerpo.



Pero la teoría de que la tapa la maleza fallaría en que el sábado que la encuentran también habia maleza que la tapaba salvo que alguien hubiese cortado la maleza o hubiese movido el cuerpo para que la maleza no molestara mas


----------



## Meridacarbono (9 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Es que no es normal eso, eso y los vecinos que pasan a diario andando por ese arcen, son los principales fundamentos para defender que el cuerpo no estaba allí desde el principio.
> 
> Lo unico que se me ocurre para explicar eso, es que la taparon con la maleza del lugar, porque si vas andando por el arcén, se ve perfectamente la zona donde aparece el cuerpo.



Creo que el problema es que no va nadie andando justo por ese arcén, hay un cruce muy cerca y un camino al lado y la gente siempre tira por el camino. Si la chica cayó dentro de la zanja, en zona sombría y encima de 30 o 40 cm de pasto, es fácil que pasará desapercibida tantos dias, también llevaba cazadora marrón y pantalón oscuro....


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (9 Feb 2022)

No es tan difícil de saber, como ya han dicho, si el cuerpo estuvo allí desde el principio estaría aplastado y distinto el terreno que lo de alrededor, eso lo saben desde el minuto uno.


----------



## supercuernos (9 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> si si ,pero el tweet de la huella y la cruz como se come......?¿?¿



Es una imagen de simbologia cristiana...se puede encontrar en internet...google imagenes, algunas personas religiosaa lo estan usando


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Feb 2022)

A ver si va a ser un caso sola y borracha quiero llegar y caerme por la zanja?


Lo mismo iba como los mirlos.. que ahí en los pueblos tiene un saque que no veas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El tal Ramón ha tenido suerte del hallazgo del cadáver en estas circunstancias. Si no llega a aparecer probablemente hubiera chupado años de cárcel.
> 
> *'El Manitas' rompe a llorar al decidir la jueza dejarle en libertad provisional tras seis días detenido por el caso Esther*
> 
> ...



Otro pobre hombre inocente al que han jodido la vida.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trovador (9 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Es que no es normal eso, eso y los vecinos que pasan a diario andando por ese arcen, son los principales fundamentos para defender que el cuerpo no estaba allí desde el principio.
> 
> Lo unico que se me ocurre para explicar eso, es que la taparon con la maleza del lugar, *porque si vas andando por el arcén, se ve perfectamente la zona donde aparece el cuerpo.*



Eso no es del todo cierto. Aquí tienes como es la zanja y las hierbas. Incluso un paisano del lugar afirma que el fondo de la zanja no se vería el cuerpo por la cantidad de hierbas que hay. Minuto: 01:54:55






El programa de Ana Rosa 2022 Progr. 4283


'El programa de Ana Rosa' muestra en exclusiva las imágenes de la guerra mortal entre bandas juveniles. Dos bandas siembra el caos en la noche madri




www.mitele.es


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

Meridacarbono dijo:


> Creo que el problema es que no va nadie andando justo por ese arcén, hay un cruce muy cerca y un camino al lado y la gente siempre tira por el camino. Si la chica cayó dentro de la zanja, en zona sombría y encima de 30 o 40 cm de pasto, es fácil que pasará desapercibida tantos dias, también llevaba cazadora marrón y pantalón oscuro....



El vecino que la encuentra y otros 3 vecinos más dicen literalmente que es imposible que estuviera allí porque desde que comenzó todo esto han pasado por ese mismo arcén más de 15 y 16 veces y que además pasaban buscando porque sabian lo de Esther.

Lo unico que me cuadra es que estuviera muy tapada por la maleza y que por algún motivo (viento) quedara más destapada esa mañana.


----------



## Murray's (9 Feb 2022)

¿Qué es el shock hipovolémico que pudo causar la muerte de Esther López?


La Guardia Civil se ha trasladado de nuevo este martes al lugar en el que fue hallado el pasado sábado el cuerpo sin vida de Esther López, de 35 años, para buscar más pistas en esa zona de Traspinedo (Valladolid), pueblo de residencia de la víctima. Desde el domingo los forenses practican la...




www.20minutos.es





Shock hipovolemico.

Pronto dejareis de oir el nombre de esta mujer por TV.


----------



## Murray's (9 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Otro pobre hombre inocente al que han jodido la vida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




Lo que no entiendo, como sin prueba alguna meten a un hombre en la cárcel en este pais...aunque sean 6 dias . Es tremendo. Ni en EEUU sucede eso, donde se busca prueba incriminatoria SIEMPRE y como mucho al sospechoso se le interroga y se vigila sus movimientos.

AQUI NO !!aqui eres hombre y de momento vas la carcel sin pruebas luego ya si eso te soltamos.

Puto asco de justicia.


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Sea como fuera la muerte, lo único que parece claro, es que iba puesta de algo hasta las cejas, porque ir sola por el campo a esas horas en una cabeza sobria no tiene ningún sentido, y menos en estos tiempos y siendo mujer.

Yo hace casi 30 años, con unas copas de mas y sin tomar ninguna otra droga, he llegado a perderme en una ciudad en apenas medio km de camino al intentar ir solo de madrugada y a oscuras desde el polígono de una discoteca a casa, pasando por unos solares para atajar, aunque al final supe llegar pero no me preguntes ni como, ni cuanto tardé ni por donde fui.

Solo recuerdo pasar por unas carreteras y rotondas desiertas que nunca mas he vuelto a ver a pesar de volver a hacer el mismo recorrido de día varias veces. Eso sí, de noche y solo nunca más he hecho una tontería similar.

Si la chica esta fue en condiciones mas que dudosas andando sola a casa por el campo a oscuras, lo raro es que llegue sana y salva, pueden pasar mil cosas, desde perderse, a acabar en una zanja, violada o atropellada, incluso hasta un perro callejero te puede devorar si hace buena temperatura para que pueda andar dando vueltas por ahi.


----------



## Murray's (9 Feb 2022)

Meridacarbono dijo:


> Para mi el caso está muy claro. La Guardia Civil la ha cagado desde el principio y no quieren reconocerlo. Desde el principio se han pensado que era un caso de violencia de género movidos por el odio y politiqueo de la izquierda y se han centrado en buscar culpables en su entorno. Se pensaban que la habían matado los amigos y hecho desaparecer, y eso les ha cegado en la investigación.
> No es normal que se metan buzos a buscar en pozos y ríos de la zona y no miren primero el posible recorrido de esa persona hacia su casa. Si desde el principio se hubieran centrado en buscarla sin pensar en historias de género y tonterías la habrian encontrado antes.




Totalmente de acuerdo.

Pero esto se arreglará con más reportajes en Tv de" policias en acción" y la guardia civil recibiendo medallas


----------



## Gatoo_ (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no dejan claro que ha estado siempre allí? Será porque andan tras la pista del que la atropelló para darse a la fuga y están jugando al despiste. Yo no me creo que se dude de ese dato como dices, peo tampoco confirman nada.



Ya nos contarás cómo se atropella a alguien sin dejarle ninguna marca en el cuerpo.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Eso no es del todo cierto. Aquí tienes como es la zanja y las hierbas. Incluso un paisano del lugar afirma que el fondo de la zanja no se vería el cuerpo por la cantidad de hierbas que hay. Minuto: 01:54:55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para empezar.

El cuerpo está a menos de un metro del arcén, hay visual para una persona que va andando. Si tu caes encima de la maleza no dudo que quedes algo tapado, pero desde arriba (el arcen) por la perspectiva se vería el cuerpo perfectamente siempre que no tuviera maleza puesta encima.

Lo dicen no solo el que lo encuentra, sino 3 vecinos más que literalmente IBAN BUSCANDO ALGUNA PISTA, porque sabian lo de Esther.

Es decir que esa zona no hay sido batida es la clave y puede que el cuerpo lleve 24 dias allí, pero solo cuando haya sido tapada por la maleza desde arriba, ya que ese hombre que la encuentra, concurría ese camino todas las mañanas.

Y los tres vecinos (que al parecer iban en grupo) desde la desaparición han pasado 15 o 16 veces por ese mismo arcén.

Súmale más gente que ha pasado por allí y de la que no tengamos constancia.

Entiendo que pase desapercibida 3, 4 o 5 días, no 24.

O estaba tapada artificialmente (o con mucha mala suerte por el viento) o la pusieron allí.

Edito: recordemos que quien la encuentra dice "estaba bastante a la vista" 

Ojo todo esto en base a lo que de sabe.


----------



## Murray's (9 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El tal Ramón ha tenido suerte del hallazgo del cadáver en estas circunstancias. Si no llega a aparecer probablemente hubiera chupado años de cárcel.
> 
> *'El Manitas' rompe a llorar al decidir la jueza dejarle en libertad provisional tras seis días detenido por el caso Esther*
> 
> ...




Si no hay pruebas que incriminen a un hombre no deberia haber estado ni un dia en la cárcel. Interrogatorio y vigilancia y como mucho retirada del pasaporte, si es sospechoso, pero no cárcel. Es demasiado esto...


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya nos contarás cómo se atropella a alguien sin dejarle ninguna marca en el cuerpo.



Por eso yo no me creo la hipótesis del atropello. Pero tampoco me cuadra que no sepan si el cuerpo llevaba ahí 24 días o le colocó alguien. Si no confirman ni desmienten ni una cosa ni la otra, es porque están jugando al despiste, porque andan tras la pista de alguien. Y lo mismo para el simulacro de "pruebas de frenada". 
Lo que pasa es que no quieren dar ninguna información hasta que no se tengan los resultados de todos los informes y análisis.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Por eso yo no me creo la hipótesis del atropello. Pero tampoco me cuadra que no sepan si el cuerpo llevaba ahí 24 días o le colocó alguien. Si no confirman ni desmienten ni una cosa ni la otra, es porque están jugando al despiste, porque andan tras la pista de alguien. Y lo mismo para el simulacro de "pruebas de frenada".
> Lo que pasa es que no quieren dar ninguna información hasta que no se tengan los resultados de todos los informes y análisis.



Están viendo a ver si aguanta todo para las elecciones.


----------



## Gatoo_ (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Por eso yo no me creo la hipótesis del atropello. Pero tampoco me cuadra que no sepan si el cuerpo llevaba ahí 24 días o le colocó alguien. Si no confirman ni desmienten ni una cosa ni la otra, es porque están jugando al despiste, porque andan tras la pista de alguien. Y lo mismo para el simulacro de "pruebas de frenada".
> Lo que pasa es que no quieren dar ninguna información hasta que no se tengan los resultados de todos los informes y análisis.



Están mareando la perdiz para ver cómo justifican que a una muchacha tan joven le diera un infarto.

Ahora salen con el shock hipovolémico. Faltará saber por dónde perdió tanta sangre como para que se produjera ese shock. Debió tener una menstruación un poco pasada de rosca, supongo


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Para empezar.
> 
> El cuerpo está a menos de un metro del arcén, hay visual para una persona que va andando. Si tu caes encima de la maleza no dudo que quedes algo tapado, pero desde arriba (el arcen) por la perspectiva se vería el cuerpo perfectamente siempre que no tuviera maleza puesta encima.
> 
> ...



Ya se que es invierno y hace frío y los animales están aletargados, pero si los moscos y otra entomofauna descomponedora estaban ya "trabajando" en el cadáver, es porque olía lo suficiente como para que algún animal, perro o cuervo se hubiera acercado por la zona, al menos en las horas de medio día de mas calor.
En las batidas también han participado perros. 

No se Rick, eso de que lleva ahí en la zanja 24 días parece falso, como lo de que no saben el tiempo que lleva ahí.

Lo de toda la gente que ha pasado por la zanja y que debería haberla visto, me extraña menos aun que lo de que no la localicen los perros o algún animal salvaje en tanto tiempo, por muy invierno que sea.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ya se que es invierno y hace frío y los animales están aletargados, pero si los moscos y otra entomofauna descomponedora estaban ya "trabajando" en el cadáver, es porque olía lo suficiente como para que algún animal, perro o cuervo se hubiera acercado por la zona, al menos en las horas de medio día de mas calor.
> En las batidas también han participado perros.
> 
> No se Rick, eso de que lleva ahí en la zanja 24 días parece falso, como lo de que no saben el tiempo que lleva ahí.
> ...



Además las batidas no pasaron por ahí, pero estuvieron a unos 100 metros. 

Además hay días que se han alcanzado los 18 grados de máxima, siendo la media de 6 grados.

Es decir, que por las madrugadas si estaría congelada pero el resto del día no.

Yo opino como tú, me resulta raro que no la vieran, pero es posible, ahora, eso de que cae por accidente o golpe, cayendo encima de la maleza sin ser tapada, y no la ven...

En un campo con maleza si te tumbas y el punto de visual es paralelo al suelo, lógicamente no ves una mierda.

Pero el arcén está a una altura que permite la visual perfectamente, por lo que aún habiendo caido encima de la maleza sería imposible no verlo, porque desde el arcen al labrado no hay ni dos metros. Y si pasas fijándote porque sabes que ha desaparecido una persona, por cojones alguien se habria dado cuenta, recordemos el ángulo de visual;


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Están mareando la perdiz para ver cómo justifican que a una muchacha tan joven le diera un infarto.
> 
> Ahora salen con el shock hipovolémico. Faltará saber por dónde perdió tanta sangre como para que se produjera ese shock. Debió tener una menstruación un poco pasada de rosca, supongo



Yo creo que la policía sabe de sobra que el cuerpo fue colocado ahí, para que parezca una muerte natural.
Tiene toda la pinta de que alguien ha drogado a alguien y se le fue de las manos.
Pero todo esto lo digo desde mi cuñadez de barra de bar Paco, yo no soy forense ni criminólogo.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Mi teoría es que la ha dado un chungo con la droga, porque alguien le
> 
> 
> Yo creo que la policía sabe de sobra que el cuerpo fue colocado ahí, para que parezca una muerte natural.
> ...



La hemorragia interna está confirmada como causa de la muerte, según tengo entendido.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Y si la hemorragia interna fue producto de algún golpe al mover el cadáver?



Si se producen traumatismos post morten no sangraría igual, los forenses saben diferenciarlo.

Si dicen que es la causa de la muerte, es porque la sangre es compatible con el bombeo de la sangre cuando el corazon funciona.


----------



## Trurl (9 Feb 2022)

Ya está solucionado el caso: se han encontrado lesiones internas compatibles con micromachismos. Así que el heteropatriarcado la ha matado. Se necesitan más fondos públicos para el psoe y pudimos para que se lo repartan y puedan llorar con sus lágrimas de cocodrilo, que es de piel cara.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Si se producen traumatismos post morten no sangraría igual, los forenses saben diferenciarlo.



Además de que si al levantar/ trasladar el cadáver se les cae o le dan un golpe , se habrán dado cuenta digo yo...


----------



## djvan (9 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Entiendo que ya sabéis lo que ha pasado no?.
> 
> Gente de fiesta , presumiblemente viniendo con unas cuantas copas discuten..
> 
> ...



Anda mira.. que casualidad… horas después de que lo pensemos aquí..










La Guardia Civil investiga ahora si Esther López fue atropellada


Las otras dos hipótesis que se manejan son que la joven sufriera una caída desde una altura importante o que fuera víctima de una paliza.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Y que esperas que digan después de elecciones??



Iniciarán la ofensiva antifasta como en Andalucía y este caso pasará a la irrelevancia

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya nos contarás cómo se atropella a alguien sin dejarle ninguna marca en el cuerpo.



tranquilos ahora nos lo explica maldito bulo usando la siensia


----------



## granville (9 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Si se producen traumatismos post morten no sangraría igual, los forenses saben diferenciarlo.
> 
> Si dicen que es la causa de la muerte, es porque la sangre es compatible con el bombeo de la sangre cuando el corazon funciona.



sangre despues de 24 dias, me da que la liquidos es de los primero que se descompone, así que poca sangre vas a poder encontrar en un cadaver 24 dias a la intemperie


----------



## Gusman (9 Feb 2022)

Me espero a lo que diga Newtral.


----------



## hefesto (9 Feb 2022)

No hace falta que el impacto de un vehiculo fuese muy fuerte,si la chica estaba un poco afectada cualquier pequeño impacto con un retrovisor en el higado o bazo seria bastante para producirle una hemorragia interna y dado su estado no tendria fuerzas para levantarse.Es mas,puede que intentara salir reptando logrando ocultarse mas en la maleza.
En fin pobre chica.


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 Feb 2022)

Esa iba como Las Grecas y se cayó de bruces al pedazo terraplén ese, de ahí los moretones y las hemorragias, lo peor de todo es que murió horas después aunque por lo menos la dio tiempo a consultar el guasap


----------



## Gusman (9 Feb 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> No hace falta que el impacto de un vehiculo fuese muy fuerte,si la chica estaba un poco afectada cualquier pequeño impacto con un retrovisor en el higado o bazo seria bastante para producirle una hemorragia interna y dado su estado no tendria fuerzas para levantarse.Es mas,puede que intentara salir reptando logrando ocultarse mas en la maleza.
> En fin pobre chica.



Me parece la teoría mas probable.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> sangre despues de 24 dias, me da que la liquidos es de los primero que se descompone, así que poca sangre vas a poder encontrar en un cadaver 24 dias a la intemperie



Hablo de los restos de sangre.


----------



## perrosno (9 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Manda cojones.
> 
> La Montero y la Belarra siendo precavidas para no caer en ridículo (quizás porque saben algo que los demás desconocen) y va el subnormal este y no pierde el tiempo en hacer el idiota.



Lo de este individuo, al final hará bueno a Hernandez Mancha


----------



## perrosno (9 Feb 2022)

La gente no ve mas allá de sus narices, si encima había maleza, estaba muy cerca de la carretera y era campo diafano, darían por hecho que ahí no iba a estar


----------



## Trurl (9 Feb 2022)

Este caso está envuelto en mentiras e intereses políticos y mafiosos (ambos sectores "productivos" muy relacionados e intercambiables).

Cada día hay más de un asesinado o desaparecido en España Trescientos y pico homicidios al año y varios cientos de desaparecidos, de los cuales al menos cien al año se dan por desaparecidos del todo al cabo de un año(la mayoría serán asesinatos con cuerpo oculto y nunca encontrado). Y han sacado un caso de una señora en Castilla y León, para asignarlo a la viogen y convencer a más mujeres de Valladolid y CyL de que tienen que votar "progresismo". Hay una claro sesgo mafioso-político en esta historia.

Los medios mienten descaradamente, deforman la realidad, sirven a sus amos. El gobierno ha pagado a todos los medios ingentes cantidades de dinero para que mantenerlos a flote y, de paso, como el que no quiere la cosa, que le doren la píldora.

Los implicados seguramente mientan, o no digan toda la verdad. Puede estar implicado alguien cercano a la política o una persona de la zona que había quedado con la posible prostituta cocainómana. Una señora a la que no se le conocía oficio y está metida en un ambiente de drogas es, necesariamente, cocainómana y/o pastillera. Y para pagar eso está su cuerpo, que no era mal parecida, debía tener bastante aceptación entre la clientela local.

Un supuesto amigo del mundo del hampa, cocainómano....un amigo no deja en un descampado a una amiga. La lleva a dónde a quedado o dónde va a dormir. A no ser que se dé una fuerte discusión y la señora se baje del coche o se vaya a subir al coche de otro "amigo". Todo tiene pinta de que la señora tenía varios clientes más o menos conocidos por ella. Pero mi conclusión es la mismo que mi premisa: no se puede fiar de los testimonios de esa gente implicada. Y no podemos dar nada por sentado. La incertidumbre es total.

Al ser un caso tan mediatizado, los doctores forenses tienen una presión bestial por no defraudar a los que les presionan: buscarán por todos los medios, como vemos que están haciendo, cualquier indicio de muerte violenta, aunque sea poco claro y nada concluyente. Buscarán lo que les han dicho que tienen que buscar.

Lo que haya pasado de verdad no lo vamos a saber nunca. Se sacarán conclusiones convenientes.

Como una hipótesis más, planteo la posibilidad de que la mujer bajara del coche porque la dio una indisposición o porque quería tomar el aire, o porque discutió, se puso a vomitar al borde de la tubería de escorrentía (drenaje de agua de lluvia) que pasa debajo de la carretera, o bien simplemente pasó justo por el cemento que cierra la tubería por arriba, dio un paso en falso, dado su lamentable estado, y calló de cabeza, de mala manera metro y medio más abajo. Golpes en cabeza y cuerpo, quizás una torsión fatal del cuerpo. Quedó incapacitada/inconsciente. La hipotermia y posibles lesiones internas hicieron su trabajo. Quizás llegó a arrastrase al interior de la tubería para evitar el viento, frío, llovizna o niebla, por lo que no la encontraron hasta que alguien se le ocurrió mirar dentro.

En fin, podemos elucubrar todo lo posible, pero dudo que sepamos algún día la verdad o toda la verdad. Será, en todo caso, una verdad oficial.

Obsérvese el cierre superior de la tubería bajo la carretera. En el otro lado de la carretera podéis ver la salida de la tubería:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Trovador (9 Feb 2022)

Yo es que lo del atropello sigo sin verlo si las lesiones son las que se han filtrado.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (9 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Yo es que lo del atropello sigo sin verlo si las lesiones son las que se han filtrado.



Opino igual, pero hay que esperar.

Es posible.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> He trasteado un poco, pero la resolución es bajísima. ¿Se puede mejorar o sería de pago?



No tengo ni idea pero creo que no se puede.


----------



## Gusman (9 Feb 2022)

Yo no descartaría la opción de que le diera un chungo (sobredodis/pedo/amoñecamiento/repentitis por vacuna) y trataran de reanimarla en plan PACO, y le causaran las lesiones internas.


----------



## rejon (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Trurl (9 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que me parece raro es qué hacía esa señora andando por una carretera a más de un km del pueblo, a las 2 o 3 de la mañana ,con el frío que hace a esas horas.

Lo mismo ella vivía cerca en una de esas casas al otro lado del sembrado. Lo mismo peleó con el cliente o follamigo cocainómano que la llevaba. Lo mismo dijo que se bajaba ahí para despejarse mientras iba a la casa del nuevo cliente. Lo mismo quiso atajar por el sembrao cuando vio que el camino que tenía que coger estaba más atrás, y se cayó a la cuneta o no en la zona de la tubería.
¿Anduvo de verdad por la carretera? ¿El cliente o amigo implicado o con el que había quedado luego era un político o empresario adinerado, o algún guardia civil , policía o alto funcionario?
Es todo bastante raro. Pero, vamos, la vida está llena de rarezas, sucesos y situaciones poco comunes o inverosímiles


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Feb 2022)

Las cámaras que hay a la entrada de la carretera habrían captado matrícula de coche que la hubiese atropellado, cualquiera se derrumba después de que la GC vaya a tu casa

así que NO hubo atropello


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece raro es qué hacía esa señora andando por una carretera a más de un km del pueblo, a las 2 o 3 de la mañana ,con el frío que hace a esas horas.
> 
> Lo mismo ella vivía cerca en una de esas casas al otro lado del sembrado. Lo mismo peleó con el cliente o follamigo cocainómano que la llevaba. Lo mismo dijo que se bajaba ahí para despejarse mientras iba a la casa del nuevo cliente. Lo mismo quiso atajar por el sembrao cuando vio que el camino que tenía que coger estaba más atrás, y se cayó a la cuneta o no en la zona de la tubería.
> ¿Anduvo de verdad por la carretera? ¿El cliente o amigo implicado o con el que había quedado luego era un político o empresario adinerado, o algún guardia civil , policía o alto funcionario?
> Es todo bastante raro. Pero, vamos, la vida está llena de rarezas, sucesos y situaciones poco comunes o inverosímiles



En los pueblos es muy tipico encontrarte a personas andando por la carretera a horas intempestivas. Por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado. 

¿Qué hacen ahí a esas horas?....daria para un tratado de etología rural.


----------



## granville (9 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En los pueblos es muy tipico encontrarte a personas andando por la carretera a horas intempestivas. Por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado.
> 
> ¿Qué hacen ahí a esas horas?....daria para un tratado de etología rural.



lo que no es normal es que vaya por la carretera general, en los pueblos en mas comun ir por los cominos, por las huertas, etc...

porque pasan menos coches, porque los coches que pasan son de gente conocida, y porque generalmente suelen ser mas cortos.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece raro es qué hacía esa señora andando por una carretera a más de un km del pueblo, a las 2 o 3 de la mañana ,con el frío que hace a esas horas.
> 
> Lo mismo ella vivía cerca en una de esas casas al otro lado del sembrado. Lo mismo peleó con el cliente o follamigo cocainómano que la llevaba. Lo mismo dijo que se bajaba ahí para despejarse mientras iba a la casa del nuevo cliente. Lo mismo quiso atajar por el sembrao cuando vio que el camino que tenía que coger estaba más atrás, y se cayó a la cuneta o no en la zona de la tubería.
> ¿Anduvo de verdad por la carretera? ¿El cliente o amigo implicado o con el que había quedado luego era un político o empresario adinerado, o algún guardia civil , policía o alto funcionario?
> Es todo bastante raro. Pero, vamos, la vida está llena de rarezas, sucesos y situaciones poco comunes o inverosímiles



Yo con 15 y 16 años, y muchos amigos de entonces, en tierras comparables en clima (municipios de tierras de Astorga) era habitual irse de copas, o beberse unas litronas y regresar caminando así varios kms, y con un pedo que nos comprometía el equilibrio.

Hay gente con 30, 35 años, como está señora, o más, que siguen igual, viviendo como a los 15.

Por otra parte, sobre un supuesto atropello, no me creo que no deje rastros visibles en el cuerpo.

Esta mujer de sintió mal, y cayó a la cuneta. Caerse con 1.5m, a 2m, que se ve en las imágenes, es suficiente para darse un golpe (abdominal, torácico, etc) que entre en la ecuación.

Es muy difícil que un vehículo (alto, o bajo) no deje marcas externas en el cuerpo (y la ropa), ni traumatismos óseos (que proyecten y aparten un cuerpo de la vía).


----------



## Octubrista (9 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No empezar por lo básico, que es buscar por el camino natural de regreso a casa, es imperdonable para el mando responsable de la investigación.

Un sólo perro, suelto, por el arcén, o el campo, a 50m ( o mayor distancia) huele un cadáver expuesto al aire libre.

Poner a trabajar buzos y no hacer lo más básico es para cesar al mando irresponsable.


----------



## Greko (9 Feb 2022)

Y si ella se puso delante de un coche en posición de rodillas queriendo evitar su marcha....
Un simple calado del coche con una marcha engranada y soltando el embrague por error le hubiera producido un fuerte golpe sin dejar ninguna marca externa....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Por eso yo no me creo la hipótesis del atropello. Pero tampoco me cuadra que no sepan si el cuerpo llevaba ahí 24 días o le colocó alguien. Si no confirman ni desmienten ni una cosa ni la otra, es porque están jugando al despiste, porque andan tras la pista de alguien. Y lo mismo para el simulacro de "pruebas de frenada".
> Lo que pasa es que no quieren dar ninguna información hasta que no se tengan los resultados de todos los informes y análisis.



Es que solo hay dos posibilidades: o estan jugando al despiste o estan tratando de minimizar daños despues de una cagada policial (la politica se da por supuesta en estos casos).

Porque como han dicho, que hayan peinado la comarca cientos de policias, drones, submarinistas... y el cadaver haya estado desde el primer momento en la puerta de su casa, a ver como lo justifican.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Feb 2022)

Greko dijo:


> Y si ella se puso delante de un coche en posición de rodillas queriendo evitar su marcha....
> Un simple calado del coche con una marcha engranada y soltando el embrague por error le hubiera producido un fuerte golpe sin dejar ninguna marca externa....



hay cuatro cámaras de tráfico en la rotonda de donde sale esa carretera, la GC sabe los coches que han entrado o salido por allí....


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No empezar por lo básico, que es buscar por el camino natural de regreso a casa, es imperdonable para el mando responsable de la investigación.
> 
> Un sólo perro, suelto, por el arcén, o el campo, a 50m ( o mayor distancia) huele un cadáver expuesto al aire libre.
> 
> Poner a trabajar buzos y no hacer lo más básico es para cesar al mando irresponsable.



no han buscado por el camino natural que debía seguir la chica porque desde el principio se "sospechó" de terceras personas con coche y ese o esos coches no circularon por esa carretera


----------



## César Borgia (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cremilo (9 Feb 2022)

No había leído hasta ahora que a las 5:40, cuando supuestamente usó el teléfono, intentó comunicarse con su madre (sea por mensaje y/o llamada). No sé si es información fiable, de los periolistos se puede esperar cualquier cosa. 









Agentes de tráfico analizan la cuneta donde encontraron a Esther López para confirmar si sufrió un atropello


Los investigadores de la Guardia Civil intentan determinar la causa de la muerte de Esther López y si fue en el lugar en el que el sábado encontraro




www.niusdiario.es





_Mientras continúan investigando a una decena de vecinos de la localidad y el teléfono móvil de la víctima. Creen que el deceso se produjo entre las 5:40 y las 6:10 del mismo día de la desaparición, el 12 de enero. *A las 5:40 le envío un mensaje a su madre* y no parece haber duda de que fue ella misma quien usó el dispositivo. *Su madre se levanta a las seis de la mañana para ir a trabajar a una panadería. A las 6:10 llamó a Esther* al ver que no había regresado a casa.* Nunca respondió a esa llamada.*_​​








Los investigadores vuelven al lugar donde fue encontrada Esther López para saber si pudo ser atropellada


Hasta que los resultados de la autopsia no sean definitivos, la muerte de Esther López sigue siendo una incógnita. Parece que los primeros resultado




www.telecinco.es





_También analizan las cámaras de tráfico y acotan modelos de coche que pasaron por la zona. Aún no se ha determinado la hora de la muerte pero tuvo que ser entre las* 5:40, cuando llamó a su madre y las 6 y 10 cuando ya no respondió.* Se sigue analizando su teléfono, que apareció junto al cadáver, y que ayudará a descartar o confirmar la participación de los implicados. Lo que tienen claro es que el cadáver siempre estuvo a la intemperie._​


----------



## GeneralTaylor (9 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En los pueblos es muy tipico encontrarte a personas andando por la carretera a horas intempestivas. Por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado.
> 
> ¿Qué hacen ahí a esas horas?....daria para un tratado de etología rural.




Doy fe, más de uno conocí muerto por atropello en esas circunstancias.

Que fuesen unos alcohólicos derroídos también contribuyó al desastre


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> lo que no es normal es que vaya por la carretera general, en los pueblos en mas comun ir por los cominos, por las huertas, etc...
> 
> porque pasan menos coches, porque los coches que pasan son de gente conocida, y porque generalmente suelen ser mas cortos.



A una chavala joven lo de meterse por caminos rurales o por pistas por el monte a esas horas supongo que les dá coraje. La carretera paradojicamente al estar en medio de la civilización les parece mas segura.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

Tambien habria que ver si a las 5 de la mañana por esos andurriales relativamente cerca del río y mas en este enero tan calmo no habria una bruma/neblina de la hostia, raro me pareceria a mi que no, y un coche se la llevo por delante sin verla. 

Si se la llevo por delante un coche a eso de las 5:30 de la mañana, una de dos o volvia de fiesta, seguramente puesto, o iba a trabajar, que el viernes es laborable.

Es decir que el autor del posible atropello seria un joven de juernes que volvia a casa o un currito madrugador de la zona. Me inclino mas por la primera opción.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (9 Feb 2022)

La explicación más sencilla es que discutió con el amigo/novio/cliente/camello y se fue andando. Cayo a la zanja sobre las 3-4 y recobró la consciencia a las 5:30. Intento llamar a su madre pero no pudo o se quedó sin cobertura. Luego, entre el frio y el golpe no pudo levantarse y moriría 2 o 3 horas después.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> La explicación más sencilla es que discutió con el amigo/novio/cliente/camello y se fue andando. Cayo a la zanja sobre las 3-4 y recobró la consciencia a las 5:30. Intento llamar a su madre pero no pudo o se quedó sin cobertura. Luego, entre el frio y el golpe no pudo levantarse y moriría 2 o 3 horas después.



mas bien sin bateria.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Feb 2022)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> La explicación más sencilla es que discutió con el amigo/novio/cliente/camello y se fue andando. Cayo a la zanja sobre las 3-4 y recobró la consciencia a las 5:30. Intento llamar a su madre pero no pudo o se quedó sin cobertura. Luego, entre el frio y el golpe no pudo levantarse y moriría 2 o 3 horas después.



En ese supuesto caso, cuando recuperas la consciencia no te quedas en la zanja, te arrastras hasta el arcén para ver si pasa alguien que te ayude


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo con 15 y 16 años, y muchos amigos de entonces, en tierras comparables en clima (municipios de tierras de Astorga) era habitual irse de copas, o beberse unas litronas y regresar caminando así varios kms, y con un pedo que nos comprometía el equilibrio.
> 
> Hay gente con 30, 35 años, como está señora, o más, que siguen igual, viviendo como a los 15.
> 
> ...



Anda que no habré(mos) hecho tonterías de chavales por la noche. Y ya no digo de alcohol, drogas ni perversiones, sino simplemente ir a sitios en los que hoy por hoy no se me ha perdido nada de noche. Cementerios, cuevas, cimas de montaña, bosques... Flipante lo de andar por el monte con luna llena sin linterna. A día de hoy, me esperen sentaos.

¿A nadie se le ocurre que pueda ser atacada por un animal? Me descolocan los golpes sólo en abdomen y tronco. ¿Una embestida de algún bovino u ovino? Raro me parece.

Cuando caes sueles poner las manos, codos, rodillas, incluso hombros. ¿Se golpearía el torso en la arqueta antes de caer definitivamente? Igual anduvo unos pasos después del golpe antes de caer del todo. Un conocido mio murió de un golpe en el costado en una piscina.

Supongo que tampoco caes igual si estás lúcido que si llevas cinco horas de consumo de sustancias en el cuerpo.

Por cierto ¿como va el partido? ¿no iban a dar hoy el resultado de la autopsia? Los teléfonos de los politicuchos y policiuchos deben estar a punto de quedarse sin batería.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Anda que no habré(mos) hecho tonterías de chavales por la noche. Y ya no digo de alcohol, drogas ni perversiones, sino simplemente ir a sitios en los que hoy por hoy no se me ha perdido nada de noche. Cementerios, cuevas, cimas de montaña, bosques... Flipante lo de andar por el monte con luna llena sin linterna. A día de hoy, me esperen sentaos.
> 
> ¿A nadie se le ocurre que pueda ser atacada por un animal? Me descolocan los golpes sólo en abdomen y tronco. ¿Una embestida de algún bovino u ovino? Raro me parece.
> 
> ...



quizás un jabali la envestió y la tiro a la zanja...pero me pareceria ciencia ficción.

Si eso fue lo que pasó la GC no va a resolver el caso en la vida.


----------



## César Borgia (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> quizás un jabali la envestió y la tiro a la zanja...pero me pareceria ciencia ficción.
> 
> Si eso fue lo que pasó la GC no va a resolver el caso en la vida.



No había pensado en jabalíes pero cuadra mejor, son de hábitos nocturnos y se acercan a los pueblos últimamente. Podrían haberla asustado sin tocarla haciéndola caer. Menudos bicharracos son, dan mucho respeto de cerca. No quisiera tropezarmelos sólo y de noche.

Pero complicado lo veo. Raro me parecería en un campo tan abierto, otra cosa sería en un paso estrecho o llevando crías. Pero en campo abierto el animal suele evitar la confrontación alejándose. Adicionalmente ellos te han visto/olido/oido bastante antes que tú a ellos.


----------



## machinaexdeus (9 Feb 2022)

El traumatismo cerebral y el politramautismo torácico abdominal también casan con los daños que se producen en una desaceleración brusca. El primero por la masa cerebral aplastándose contra la cavidad craneal y el segundo causado por el cinturón de seguridad.


----------



## RePlIcAnTe_2020 (9 Feb 2022)

Traspinedo debe ser el único municipio de Castilla y León sin buitres, zorros, alimañas. 

O estos tienen muy interiorizado lo del no es no


----------



## Gusman (9 Feb 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> El traumatismo cerebral y el politramautismo torácico abdominal también casan con los daños que se producen en una desaceleración brusca. El primero por la masa cerebral aplastándose contra la cavidad craneal y el segundo causado por el cinturón de seguridad.



Cierto. Un amigo mio sufrio sock hipovulemico por reventarse el bazo en 1 accidente y parecia intacto por fuera. Todo el mundo atendia a 2 que finalmente fallecieron y este por los pelos por no darle importancia.
Llevaba cinturon puesto, pero el cinturon deja marcas de quemadura muy caracteristicas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Feb 2022)

A todo e


machinaexdeus dijo:


> El traumatismo cerebral y el politramautismo torácico abdominal también casan con los daños que se producen en una desaceleración brusca. El primero por la masa cerebral aplastándose contra la cavidad craneal y el segundo causado por el cinturón de seguridad.



Pero en este caso, ¿han informado de traumatismo craneal? No recuerdo haberlo leido. Eso cambia mucho las cosas, porque en una discusión los golpes van a la cara o la cabeza. Al final va a ser otro capullo al que se le van las manos. Nos extraña la tardanza en acusarlo, si es cierto. Uno (o los dos) amigos de Esther dicen que había quedado con un tercero. También es cierto que suena a milonga que un interrogado diría para quitarse de encima a la poli.

Nunca debemos descartar que la chica pisara la manguera de alguna mafia local de menudeo y de ahí la complejidad del tema con cadáveres que aparecen a los 24 días y el retraso en el analisis. Es la explicación más fácil. No es un tema de machismo sino de hampa.


----------



## Iron John (9 Feb 2022)

Lo que está claro es que se les ha venido abajo el chiringuito que habían montado para las elecciones del domingo para echarle la culpa a vox "que quiere matar a las mujeres" y ahora no van a decir lo que pasó (le dio un chungo camino de la casa de lo pasada que iba y cayó en la zanja) hasta después de las elecciones. Mención especial a los gilipollas de la guardia civil que por colaborar en el chiringuito de la viogen no encontraron el cuerpo buscándolo donde lo tenían que haber buscado de entrada.


----------



## jotace (9 Feb 2022)

Un amigo de la infancia se reventó el bazo en una simple caída a nivel mientras jugábamos.

La susodicha iba perjudicada y se cayó a una zanja de un metro, en plancha, igual se dió con el hormigón del canal de desagüe y luego se arrastró aturdida.


----------



## machinaexdeus (9 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> A todo e
> 
> 
> Pero en este caso, ¿han informado de traumatismo craneal? No recuerdo haberlo leido. Eso cambia mucho las cosas, porque en una discusión los golpes van a la cara o la cabeza. Al final va a ser otro capullo al que se le van las manos. Nos extraña la tardanza en acusarlo, si es cierto. Uno (o los dos) amigos de Esther dicen que había quedado con un tercero. También es cierto que suena a milonga que un interrogado diría para quitarse de encima a la poli.
> ...



Aquí hablan de ello.

Ya han trascendido algunos datos del informe preliminar de la autopsia de Esther López. En él se detalla que la cabeza de Esther presentaba un traumatismo tras confirmarlo un tac. Se desconoce el origen de ese traumatismo que puede venir de una acción violenta por parte de un tercero o de un accidente ya que de momento siguen abiertas todas las hipótesis.









Autopsia de Esther López, causa de la muerte, entierro y últimas noticias hoy en Traspinedo


EN DIRECTO, el caso Esther López, con la última hora, el resultado de la autopsia, la causa de la muerte y las últimas noticias de hoy tras encontrarse el cuerpo de la joven en la cuneta de una carretera cercana a Traspinedo.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Feb 2022)

Gracias.

Aquí la única nota discordante son los vecinos que aseguran que el cadáver no estaba.

Sin esas declaraciones, las hipótesis más fuertes son el accidente o el atropello una vez descartados los amigos por sus localizaciones móviles. Lo que concuerda con que se hayan estado haciendo estudios para validar o descartar el atropello. Puede que estén cruzando datos con tráfico a ver quién estuvo por allí y haciendo seguimiento de desperfectos recientes en vehículos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Feb 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> hay cuatro cámaras de tráfico en la rotonda de donde sale esa carretera, la GC sabe los coches que han entrado o salido por allí....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 937335



Supongo habrán mirado las grabaciones, si las hay, de esas cámaras en la noche de autos..


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> quizás un jabali la envestió y la tiro a la zanja...pero me pareceria ciencia ficción.
> 
> Si eso fue lo que pasó la GC no va a resolver el caso en la vida.



No creo que un jabalí esté deambulando por el campo abierto con -4, eso si que sería casi ciencia ficción. En esta época del año comerán por el día, o lo mas tarde a primeras horas de la tarde-noche y el resto de la noche a refugio bajo los árboles para no perder calor.


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> No había pensado en jabalíes pero cuadra mejor, son de hábitos nocturnos y se acercan a los pueblos últimamente. Podrían haberla asustado sin tocarla haciéndola caer. Menudos bicharracos son, dan mucho respeto de cerca. No quisiera tropezarmelos sólo y de noche.
> 
> Pero complicado lo veo. Raro me parecería en un campo tan abierto, otra cosa sería en un paso estrecho o llevando crías. Pero en campo abierto el animal suele evitar la confrontación alejándose. Adicionalmente ellos te han visto/olido/oido bastante antes que tú a ellos.



Por eso digo, si no comen ahora de día, lo harían a primeras horas de la noche, que todavía hace "bueno". A -4 grados no se le ha perdido nada a un jabalí para andar deambulando por ahí, y menos en campo abierto que hace mucho más frío. Ha tenido 8 horas para alimentarse de sobra, desde que se metió el sol, para seguir dando tumbos a bajo cero.
La chica en cambio seguramente llevaba calor en el cuerpo, en forma de grados alcohólicos, y ni se enteraba de que estaba helando.

Por otra parte, salvo que se acerque al pueblo a comer de la basura, no creo que en esas tierras haya comida ahora que le interesen a un jabalí ni aunque hiciera bueno, como dices.


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

RePlIcAnTe_2020 dijo:


> Traspinedo debe ser el único municipio de Castilla y León sin buitres, zorros, alimañas.
> 
> O estos tienen muy interiorizado lo del no es no



O por las batidas diarias están asustados y se han ido de la zona.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Por eso digo, si no comen ahora de día, lo harían a primeras horas de la noche, que todavía hace "bueno".* A -4 grados no se le ha perdido nada a un jabalí para andar deambulando por ahí*, y menos en campo abierto que hace mucho más frío. Ha tenido 8 horas para alimentarse de sobra, desde que se metió el sol, para seguir dando tumbos a bajo cero.
> La chica en cambio seguramente llevaba calor en el cuerpo, en forma de grados alcohólicos, y ni se enteraba de que estaba helando.
> 
> Por otra parte, salvo que se acerque al pueblo a comer de la basura, no creo que en esas tierras haya comida ahora que le interesen a un jabalí ni aunque hiciera bueno, como dices.



Bueno, yo me tengo cruzado jabalíes a las 5:00 a.m yendo en bici a trabajar. A los jabalíes se la suda el frío y siempre están más activos de noche. De todos modos es muy poco probable que un jabalí esté involucrado en esto. Los jabalíes huelen a las personas a mucha distancia y por norma general salen corriendo.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Feb 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Supongo habrán mirado las grabaciones, si las hay, de esas cámaras en la noche de autos..



claro, por eso digo que la GC sabe qué coches circularon por esa carretera

tambien digo que la búsqueda fue en dirección contraria a la carretera dónde apareció la chica porque los coches grabados a esas horas iban en otras direcciones 

vamos, que al haber pasado varios días, nadie iba a buscar en el camino a casa y se fueron a por las imágenes y a por los conductores


----------



## ivanito (9 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno, yo me tengo cruzado jabalíes a las 5:00 a.m yendo en bici a trabajar. A los jabalíes se la suda el frío y siempre están más activos de noche. De todos modo es muy poco probable que un jabalí esté involucrado en esto. Los jabalíes huelen a las personas a mucha distancia y por norma general salen corriendo.



En verano si, que hace bueno y las noches son cortas, pero en invierno que se hace de noche tan pronto, no creo que se tiren toda la noche buscando comida.

Supongo que aprovecharán las primeras horas, que hace menos frío, y a partir de la 1 o las 2 se retirarán a sus aposentos, supongo.
Esto lo digo como cuñado desde la barra del bar, pero el sentido común me hace pensar que es más probable que te toque la tarjeta del hormiguero dos veces seguidas a que te atropelle un jabalí a esas horas en campo abierto, y no porque te huela el jabalí de lejos (lo cual no sucede si estás a contraviento), sino porque a esas horas no debería haber jabalís en campo abierto.


----------



## pamplinero (9 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo con 15 y 16 años, y muchos amigos de entonces, en tierras comparables en clima (municipios de tierras de Astorga) era habitual irse de copas, o beberse unas litronas y regresar caminando así varios kms, y con un pedo que nos comprometía el equilibrio.
> 
> Hay gente con 30, 35 años, como está señora, o más, que siguen igual, viviendo como a los 15.
> 
> ...




Yo en una despedida de solteros en una casa rural en mitad del campo salimos a hacer botellos (Y el gilipollas literalmente hablando) en mitad de la noche y marcaba 10 bajo cero. Porque no nos fuimos muy lejos de la casa y se la veia bien, pero como para haberse perdido estando medio borracho y mal abrigado y siendo 10-12 personas, lo mismo nadie se daba cuenta de que uno se habia perdido.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno, yo me tengo cruzado jabalíes a las 5:00 a.m yendo en bici a trabajar. A los jabalíes se la suda el frío y siempre están más activos de noche. De todos modos es muy poco probable que un jabalí esté involucrado en esto. Los jabalíes huelen a las personas a mucha distancia y por norma general salen corriendo.



Así es, el jabalí sabe que el hombre es su depredador , es casí imposible cazar a un jabalí siguiendo su rastro, sí, los realitis de supervivencia son todo puritita mentira

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (9 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En ese supuesto caso, cuando recuperas la consciencia no te quedas en la zanja, te arrastras hasta el arcén para ver si pasa alguien que te ayude



Depende la resaca y el dolor de la caída que tengas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos ya reconocen que iba como Las Grecas



Autopsia de Esther López, causa de la muerte, entierro y últimas noticias hoy en Traspinedo | Onda Cero Radio

*Las hipótesis de la causa de la muerte de Esther López*

La primera de ellas es que fuera atropellada. A favor de esta teorías está lo que hizo. Volvió a pie desde el punto a 200 metros de su casa por el camino más lógico. Se hubiera producido en una curva peligrosa. Además, llevar su abrigo y todas las pertenencias sostienen esta versión. En contra está la autopsia ya que no había huesos rotos ni traumatismos.

Otra versión es que sufriera un problema de salud al volver a casa. *Esta teoría se apoya en que no tenía huesos rotos ni golpes, que consumió alcohol y drogas durante la noche de su muerte y la falta de detenidos.*

La tercera opción es la causa violenta. En este caso es calve conocer si el cadáver fue trasladado. Varios testigos aseguraron haber pasado por esa zona sin ver el cuerpo. Además, las distintas versiones del amigo, última persona que vio a Esther con vida, dan sentido a esta hipótesis.


----------



## Pdid (9 Feb 2022)

Si realmente fue un atropello ya tendrían que saber que coche era. Era un un dia entre semana, de madrugada y una carretera secundaria. 
Sigo pensando que se encontro mal y se cayó a la zanja. Nada de terceras personas.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Nunca debemos descartar que la chica pisara la manguera de alguna mafia local de menudeo y de ahí la complejidad del tema con cadáveres que aparecen a los 24 días y el retraso en el analisis. Es la explicación más fácil. No es un tema de machismo sino de hampa.



Está és mi hipótesis. Tema mafia de drogas.

Pero por la historia de dejar el cadáver en un sitio accesible creo que es una "familia" de mafia mandando una señal a otra "familia" de mafia.

Pienso que no iban específicamente a por Esther, sino que les valía matar a cualquier cliente de la "mafia" enemiga, da igual que hubiese sido ella que un chico, la clave es mandar un mensaje al clan rival que controla la zona de comercialización de traspinedo.

La clave es poner el cuerpo en un sitio tan visible. 

Para hacer un símil, es el equivalente a las cabezas cortadas que ponen en la cama en la película del padrino


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

Pues según dicen en esa noticia que habéis puesto, la principal hipótesis es que la atropelló un coche y la reventó por dentro, y que la chica llevaba en la zanja desde el minuto 0.
Y el conductor supongo que iría hasta las patas de coca y alcohol porque se dio a la fuga.
¿Podría ser su amigo el que la atropellara?
Violencia machista al volante.


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Está és mi hipótesis. Tema mafia de drogas.
> 
> Pero por la historia de dejar el cadáver en un sitio accesible creo que es una "familia" de mafia mandando una señal a otra "familia" de mafia.
> 
> ...



Estás en España, no en Colombia.
Y esto sucedió en una de las provincias más tranquilas de España, que solo sale en los sucesos cuando los gitanos pegan tiros al aire en nochevieja.
En esta historia probablemente haya mucha coca y alcohol de por medio, pero en la sangre de los implicados y puede que exceso de velocidad en la carretera, pero no hay indicios de violencia, por ahora.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Estás en España, no en Colombia.
> Y esto sucedió en una de las provincias más tranquilas de España, que solo sale en los sucesos cuando los gitanos pegan tiros al aire en nochevieja.
> En esta historia probablemente haya mucha coca y alcohol de por medio, pero en la sangre de los implicados y puede que exceso de velocidad en la carretera, pero no hay indicios de violencia, por ahora.



Estamos hablando de droga y en el mundo de droga hay gallegos, gitanos, colombianos, rusos, italianos 

Un tío normal no pone un cadáver 24 días después de muerto en una zona visible de zona 0.

Solo hay una opción de que alguien ponga un cadáver 24 días después de muerto en la zona 0 y es que sea una persona que sepa ocultar muertos, como funcionan los muertos para desplazarlos y que tenga algún motivo de ponerlo en zona 0 para que lo localicen pronto. Este caso solo ocurre en mafias.

Por supuesto, este caso es solo si no ha sido accidente de tráfico, pero llevamos 5 días desde que se encontró el cadáver, la policía tiene imágenes de satélite y drones para saber desde el primer minuto si la han puesto allí y a mayores varias personas dicen que han pasado por allí y no había nada.

Hoy ha sido noticia un apuñalamiento en Murcia en plena calle a una mujer por ajuste de cuentas. Veo viable la alternativa mafia sabiendo en entorno en el que se movía.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (10 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones es Esther López?



Te han respondido?

Yo tampoco ni puta idea.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Cierto. Un amigo mio sufrio sock hipovulemico por reventarse el bazo en 1 accidente y parecia intacto por fuera. Todo el mundo atendia a 2 que finalmente fallecieron y este por los pelos por no darle importancia.
> Llevaba cinturon puesto, pero el cinturon deja marcas de quemadura muy caracteristicas.





Pdid dijo:


> Si realmente fue un atropello ya tendrían que saber que coche era. Era un un dia entre semana, de madrugada y una carretera secundaria.
> Sigo pensando que se encontro mal y se cayó a la zanja. Nada de terceras personas.



coño si te encuentras mal no te tiras a una zanja. 

quizas le entro un apreton y salio de la carrereta para hacer sus cosas sin recordar la existencia de la zanja, se callo se quedó incosciente del golpe y al despertarse a las 5 ya estaba congelada.


----------



## Iron John (10 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Aquí la única nota discordante son los vecinos que aseguran que el cadáver no estaba.
> 
> Sin esas declaraciones, las hipótesis más fuertes son el accidente o el atropello una vez descartados los amigos por sus localizaciones móviles. Lo que concuerda con que se hayan estado haciendo estudios para validar o descartar el atropello. Puede que estén cruzando datos con tráfico a ver quién estuvo por allí y haciendo seguimiento de desperfectos recientes en vehículos.



Ayer salía por la tele un vecino que estuvo en las batidas de la zona y confirmaba que habían llegado justo hasta antes de la zona donde encontraron el cadáver, pero que por el lugar concreto no habían pasado. Seguramente obviaron las zonas cercanas a las carreteras pensando que si hubiera algo ahí se vería desde los vehículos que transitan sin caer en que puede haber zonas en las que la hierba o el desnivel ocultaran el cuerpo.


----------



## JuanMacClane (10 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Pues según dicen en esa noticia que habéis puesto, la principal hipótesis es que la atropelló un coche y la reventó por dentro, y que la chica llevaba en la zanja desde el minuto 0.
> Y el conductor supongo que iría hasta las patas de coca y alcohol porque se dio a la fuga.
> ¿Podría ser su amigo el que la atropellara?
> Violencia machista al volante.



Si te atropella un coche te revienta por dentro, por fuera y por los lados. Lo que dices no tiene sentido.


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Estamos hablando de droga y en el mundo de droga hay gallegos, gitanos, colombianos, rusos, italianos
> 
> Un tío normal no pone un cadáver 24 días después de muerto en una zona visible de zona 0.
> 
> ...



No digas estupideces. Nadie oculta un muerto 24 días para luego hacerlo aparecer en una zona visible, para que le pillen. Además ya han dicho que el cadáver estuvo todo el tiempo a la intemperie. Encima de ocultar el cadáver, lo tuvieron al aire, si claro.
¿No es más facil pensar que la gente va mirando el móvil o charlando en las batidas y pocos miran bien, aparte de lo que limitan la visión las mascarillas?


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si te atropella un coche te revienta por dentro, por fuera y por los lados. Lo que dices no tiene sentido.



No me lo digas a mi, eso díselo a los investigadores, por algo será la principal hipótesis.
Pues dicen que si es una furgoneta puede dejar pocas marcas externas al ser planas. O sea, es una lesión compatible con un atropello de furgoneta, y por eso han echo las pruebas de frenada con una de ellas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si te atropella un coche te revienta por dentro, por fuera y por los lados. Lo que dices no tiene sentido.



En un momento de máximo interés electoral, donde hasta han sacado una reforma laboral y una subida de salario mínimo a ultima hora para rascar votos sociatas, si hay la más mínima sospecha de que sea una muerte violenta por un hombre blanco heterosexual, ten por seguro que ya lo sabríamos y tendríamos 300 manifestaciones feminazis bramando en toda Castilla y León y con todas las ciudades cortadas.
Si no hay nada de eso, ten por seguro que ha sido o bien una muerte fortuita, o un accidente.

Y lo de que no den nada aun por sentado, es para aguantar hasta el domingo con la duda, por si de casualidad algún despistado se cree que algún tarado blanco heterosexual la mató y eso le hace cambiar de papeleta.


----------



## Cormac (10 Feb 2022)

Nacho Abad: "Hay alguien que está ocultando que atropelló a Esther López"


Nacho Abad, periodista de Espejo Público, aporta los últimos datos sobre la investigación de la muerte de Esther López, cuyo cuerpo fue hallado en una cuneta de Traspinedo (Valladolid). "El atropello ya casi es la única hipótesis", apunta.




amp.antena3.com


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No digas estupideces. Nadie oculta un muerto 24 días para luego hacerlo aparecer en una zona visible, para que le pillen. Además ya han dicho que el cadáver estuvo todo el tiempo a la intemperie. Encima de ocultar el cadáver, lo tuvieron al aire, si claro.
> ¿No es más facil pensar que la gente va mirando el móvil o charlando en las batidas y pocos miran bien, aparte de lo que limitan la visión las mascarillas?



Nada de estupideces.

Que tu no ocultes un cadáver no significa que otros lo puedan hacer.

Esto no es cuestión de fácil o difícil. Es cuestión que cuando hablamos de drogas y mafias, las formas de pensar y actuar no son las mismas que para la gente normal que no está en ese mundo


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No me lo digas a mi, eso díselo a los investigadores, por algo será la principal hipótesis.
> Pues dicen que si es una furgoneta puede dejar pocas marcas externas al ser planas. O sea, es una lesión compatible con un atropello de furgoneta, y por eso han echo las pruebas de frenada con una de ellas.



Y tampoco deja marcas en la ropa??

Vamos, ni huesos rotos, ni ropa marcada o ensuciada por el accidente.

Si fuese un accidente lo sabrían en pocas horas.

No sólo hay drones, sino imágenes de satélite con precisión de centímetros parte detectar si había cuerpo depositado cada día de los 24 de ausencia.

Tic tic, tic tic, llevamos ya 6 días sin saber si fue accidente con todos los medios tecnológicos que hay.

Por lo que estamos sabiendo, es mucho más fácil que estemos hablando de colocación de cuerpo que de accidente


----------



## César Borgia (10 Feb 2022)

Atropello sin huesos rotos: ni pelvis , ni cadera ni costillas................................huele a filtración parcial de detalles de la autopsia y dejar pasar el tiempo hasta que pierda interés este caso, ya no sirve para la agenda política.


----------



## lefebre (10 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ayer salía por la tele un vecino que estuvo en las batidas de la zona y confirmaba que habían llegado justo hasta antes de la zona donde encontraron el cadáver, pero que por el lugar concreto no habían pasado. Seguramente obviaron las zonas cercanas a las carreteras pensando que si hubiera algo ahí se vería desde los vehículos que transitan sin caer en que puede haber zonas en las que la hierba o el desnivel ocultaran el cuerpo.



A las batidas se va a dejarse ver al principio, donde se organiza, y lo mismo cae algún bocadillo o se sale por la tele. Luego a los 30 metros no ya no busca nadie porque es un coñazo.


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

Es que no solo no le hacen desaparecer, sino que ademas dejan el cadáver al aire libre todos estos días hasta que le colocan de nuevo.

El de la hipótesis mafiosa no se ha leido las informaciones forenses, y parece que ni le interesan, ya dictó sentencia y lo demás no importa. Y todo desde la barra del bar! Cuñadismo superlativo premium.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Feb 2022)

todo ello, se suma que las batidas fueron incompletas y no se buscó donde apareció el cuerpo. Se miró en pozos, en el río, en otros caminos, pero* la Guardia Civil no cuadriculó ese punto a pesar de que algunos vecinos señalan que miraron *pero no vieron nada. 









Los escollos en la investigación de Esther López: una denuncia tardía y versiones contradictorias


La denuncia por la desaparición de Esther no se presentó hasta cinco días después. Ese fue el primer escollo que se encontró la Guardia Civil pero hubo más: de manera oficial no se buscó en el punto donde apareció su cuerpo.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Feb 2022)

Bueno, los mass mierda ya han hecho mutis total con este tema.

Los políticos no pueden aprovechar la muerte para seguir implantando la idelogía femimarxista.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Feb 2022)

Su alguien llevó el cadáver 24 días después al mismo sitio donde desapareció, mientras media provincia buscaba a la chica, estamos ante una auténtica mente criminal, un Moriarty del siglo XXI.

Yo lo descarto por completo, siempre estuvo en la zanja.

Y la GC la ha cargado.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Su alguien llevó el cadáver 24 días después al mismo sitio donde desapareció, mientras media provincia buscaba a la chica, estamos ante una auténtica mente criminal, un Moriarty del siglo XXI.
> 
> Yo lo descarto por completo, siempre estuvo en la zanja.
> 
> ...



si siempre estuvo en la zanja sólo con ver el estado de la hierba debajo de la chica yo les podria decir si estuvo ahi 25, 15 dias, una semana o un día.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Feb 2022)

La cagada de la guardia civil tiene su origen en un error gravísimo: no dar credibilidad al principal testigo.

El principal testigo dice que la dejó sola. Lo lógico sería dar por cierto eso y pensar que haría la desaparecida. Que sería ir a su casa andando.

Pero no. En lugar de atender a lo que dice el testigo se hace un prejuicio (que rozaría la prevaricación) y se convierte al testigo en sospecho y se hacen batidas en dirección contraria, hacia la casa del sospechoso.


----------



## Brigit (10 Feb 2022)

“Graban el entierro de Esther en busca de sospechosos”

Pues sí que debe estar verde el tema


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La cagada de la guardia civil tiene su origen en un error gravísimo: no dar credibilidad al principal testigo.
> 
> El principal testigo dice que la dejó sola. Lo lógico sería dar por cierto eso y pensar que haría la desaparecida. Que sería ir a su casa andando.
> 
> Pero no. En lugar de atender a lo que dice el testigo se hace un prejuicio (que rozaría la prevaricación) y se convierte al testigo en sospecho y se hacen batidas en dirección contraria, hacia la casa del sospechoso.



Es que ella no se fue a casa, se fue con alguien 

Desde las 2:30 que se baja del coche hasta las 5:40 que usa su móvil, donde ha estado??

Tarda 3 horas en recorrer 200-300 metros que hay desde donde se baja del coche hasta que sucede el atropello fantástico??


----------



## nelsoncito (10 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> “Graban el entierro de Esther en busca de sospechosos”
> 
> Pues sí que debe estar verde el tema



¿Sospechosos de qué? ¿Acaso hay alguna prueba de hayan asesinado a la tipa esa? ¿?


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La cagada de la guardia civil tiene su origen en un error gravísimo: no dar credibilidad al principal testigo.
> 
> El principal testigo dice que la dejó sola. Lo lógico sería dar por cierto eso y pensar que haría la desaparecida. Que sería ir a su casa andando.
> 
> Pero no. En lugar de atender a lo que dice el testigo se hace un prejuicio (que rozaría la prevaricación) y se convierte al testigo en sospecho y se hacen batidas en dirección contraria, hacia la casa del sospechoso.



exacto, han buscado siguiendo el rastro del coche h del móvil del amigo, no han buscado por el camino normal que cuelauqiera hubiera hecho para ir desde el cruce hasta el pueblo 

l


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Es que ella no se fue a casa, se fue con alguien
> 
> Desde las 2:30 que se baja del coche hasta las 5:40 que usa su móvil, donde ha estado??
> 
> Tarda 3 horas en recorrer 200-300 metros que hay desde donde se baja del coche hasta que sucede el atropello fantástico??



tres horas muriéndose de frío tras una caída en una cuneta


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Feb 2022)

Aquí algunos ya dijimos desde el principio que el cuerpo llevaba en la cuneta desde la noche de autos, por la sencilla razón de que la hipótesis de que alguien coja un cadáver 24 días después y lo tire en la cuneta de la carretera no tenía el menor sentido.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> tres horas muriéndose de frío tras una caída en una cuneta



Lógico, todo el mundo que se cae prefiere quedarse tirado en el suelo y deja pasar 3 horas hasta que se le ocurre llamar por teléfono


----------



## César Borgia (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (10 Feb 2022)

ya lo dijo uno por aquí: las batidas son cuatro del pueblo echando voces tras meterse unos vinos. Y otros diciendo que los de pueblo son como los sioux, que te detectan un rastro por cómo ha cambiado la sombra de una brizna de hierba


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Aquí algunos ya dijimos desde el principio que el cuerpo llevaba en la cuneta desde la noche de autos, por la sencilla razón de que la hipótesis de que alguien coja un cadáver 24 días después y lo tire en la cuneta de la carretera no tenía el menor sentido.



No tiene sentido para alguien normal pero si tiene total sentido cuando hablamos de clanes de mafias donde es muy habitual sacar ojos, cortar lenguas y todo lo que se te ocurra.

No sabemos que pie de mafiosos podría estar pisando esta gente


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lógico, todo el mundo que se cae prefiere quedarse tirado en el suelo y deja pasar 3 horas hasta que se le ocurre llamar por teléfono



Repentinitis, te fulmina.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lógico, todo el mundo que se cae prefiere quedarse tirado en el suelo y deja pasar 3 horas hasta que se le ocurre llamar por teléfono



vecino mío cayó en un embarcadero, allí estuvo dos horas de noche, recobró la consciencia y utilizó el móvil


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> vecino mío cayó en un embarcadero, allí estuvo dos horas de noche, recobró la consciencia y utilizó el móvil



Si te caes donde está chica se ha caído no tendría lesiones internas en la zona del estómago


----------



## AzulyBlanco (10 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> “Graban el entierro de Esther en busca de sospechosos”
> 
> Pues sí que debe estar verde el tema



Menos mal que ha sido en Valladolid, si llega a ser en BCN enchironan a la Colau por partirse de risa en el entierro


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si te caes donde está chica se ha caído no tendría lesiones internas en la zona del estómago



caída o arrojada por un tercero, bien podría recobrar consciencia a las tres horas ‍♂


----------



## Gusman (10 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> “Graban el entierro de Esther en busca de sospechosos”
> 
> Pues sí que debe estar verde el tema



No saben a quien encalomar el muerto estos hijos de mil putas. 
Ester murio como vivio, al limite, desde bien jovencita, y con las compañias que ella misma eligio, que era con las que se identificaba y se sentia en familia.
Para ella sus amigos eran su familia. A veces uno se equivoca y tiene consecuencias, en este caso mortales, seguramente por un accidente.


----------



## Gusman (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lógico, todo el mundo que se cae prefiere quedarse tirado en el suelo y deja pasar 3 horas hasta que se le ocurre llamar por teléfono



Tu nunca te has pillado una buena tajada no? Y menos te han atropellado o golpeado con un retrovisor?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ya lo dijo uno por aquí: las batidas son cuatro del pueblo echando voces tras meterse unos vinos. Y otros diciendo que los de pueblo son como los sioux, que te detectan un rastro por cómo ha cambiado la sombra de una brizna de hierba



los del pueblo vale, lo que me sorprende son los perros de la guardia civil. Un perro entrenado tiene que encontrar ese cuerpo estando tan cerca.


----------



## Gusman (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si te caes donde está chica se ha caído no tendría lesiones internas en la zona del estómago



O si. Hay malas caidas. Un familiar mio murio de un simple golpe en el abdomen arreglando 1 camion. Era mecanico, no le dio importancia y sufrio daños internos y palmo 2 dias mas tarde.


----------



## Saco de papas (10 Feb 2022)

Iría como lo mirlos de vino.. ciegos de esos en que no sabes ni para donde vas.

El mochuelo del coche se la quitaría de encima para que no potara en el ford scort, total sabía que esa noche tocaba también pajilla en su estado.

La noche, el frío, y la larga travesía con zanjas mortales con algún que otro camión deslumbrando a 1 metro, terminaron el trabajo.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> los del pueblo vale, lo que me sorprende son los perros de la guardia civil. Un perro entrenado tiene que encontrar ese cuerpo estando tan cerca.



los perros de rescate de personas trabajan en frente del guía a pocos metros, debes llevarlos "cerca" marcandoles una zona por decirlo de una forma muy resumida


----------



## Michael_Knight (10 Feb 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> los del pueblo vale, lo que me sorprende son los perros de la guardia civil. Un perro entrenado tiene que encontrar ese cuerpo estando tan cerca.



No batieron la zona, ya el alcalde lo dejó caer hace tres o cuatro días, es una cagada muy gorda y van a intentar pasar de puntillas sobre este tema porque les conviene a todos incluido Marlaska, aunque ese es especialista en escabullirse de los marrones de su ministerio.


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ya lo dijo uno por aquí: las batidas son cuatro del pueblo echando voces tras meterse unos vinos. Y otros diciendo que los de pueblo son como los sioux, que te detectan un rastro por cómo ha cambiado la sombra de una brizna de hierba



Yo cuando iba a por setas después de almorzar y medio litro de vino, dejaba de verlas. Como para ver cadáveres ocultos en la maleza y mimetizados por el color de la ropa con el entorno.


Michael_Knight dijo:


> Aquí algunos ya dijimos desde el principio que el cuerpo llevaba en la cuneta desde la noche de autos, por la sencilla razón de que la hipótesis de que alguien coja un cadáver 24 días después y lo tire en la cuneta de la carretera no tenía el menor sentido.



Y menos que lo hayan tenido guardado al aire libre todo ese tiempo, para que algún animal, persona o dron le vea.


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lógico, todo el mundo que se cae prefiere quedarse tirado en el suelo y deja pasar 3 horas hasta que se le ocurre llamar por teléfono



Si perdió el conocimiento si. Y ya para cuando lo recupera y pide ayuda, se le va la cobertura o la batería, y poco después muere.


----------



## ignatiux (10 Feb 2022)

Primeramente me parece imposible que el cuerpo haya estado tantos días en esa cuneta, que según apuntan esta al la do de la N122 , ya que por ese tramo pasean muchas personas, además seria posible verlo desde un vehículo, por lo cual me inclino ha pensar que el cadaver fue trasladado allí.
Por otra parte te dría que estar en un estado de descomposición avanzado y los perros lo hubieran detectado.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ivanito (10 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> O si. Hay malas caidas. Un familiar mio murio de un simple golpe en el abdomen arreglando 1 camion. Era mecanico, no le dio importancia y sufrio daños internos y palmo 2 dias mas tarde.



Cada caída es un mundo. Puede no pasarte nada tras un hostión terrible, o puedes palmar en la caída más tonta.
Yo tuve un perro que estando cojo se cayó varias veces por las escaleras del portal. 
En una ocasión bajo rodándolas todas, las 12 y al llegar al final se estampó contra la pared y no se hizo nada. Siguió tan tranquilo.
Pero en otra ocasión, se cayo solo 3 o 4 escaleras, pero cayó de plano y se reventó el estómago. Estuvo vomitando sangre una semana, aunque finalmente no murió pero faltó poco.
Las personas supongo que funcionen de la misma manera.


----------



## nosomosnada (10 Feb 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Primeramente me parece imposible que el cuerpo haya estado tantos días en esa cuneta, que según apuntan esta al la do de la N122 , ya que por ese tramo pasean muchas personas, además seria posible verlo desde un vehículo, por lo cual me inclino ha pensar que el cadaver fue trasladado allí.
> Por otra parte te dría que estar en un estado de descomposición avanzado y los perros lo hubieran detectado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



No es en la nacional, sino en la carretera de entrada al pueblo.















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## sivigliano (10 Feb 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si te atropella un coche te revienta por dentro, por fuera y por los lados. Lo que dices no tiene sentido.



Y si no hubo atropello sino que la fallecida esquivó un posible atropello y cae a la zanja, que siendo de noche pudo no ver. 
Anda que no he visto yo gente por carreteras secundarias andando por el arcén de noche y sin chalecos reflectantes ni nada. Eso no es tan raro y menos habiendo bebido previamente que siempre se percibe menos peligro.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

*La familia de Esther López recorrió días antes el lugar en el que se halló el cadáver*
El alcalde de Traspinedo, *Javier Fernández*, ha explicado este jueves que la familia de* Esther López *pasó varias veces por la zona en la que se encontró el cadáver de la joven.
Esto les lleva a pensar que alguien colocó ahí el cuerpo poco antes de ser encontrado, sostiene el responsable del Ayuntamiento de la localidad vallisoletana.


----------



## sivigliano (10 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si siempre estuvo en la zanja sólo con ver el estado de la hierba debajo de la chica yo les podria decir si estuvo ahi 25, 15 dias, una semana o un día.



Y si no hay hierba sino cemento como en muchas cunetas?.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Feb 2022)

Marlasca:
Investigación errática.
Fallece el 13 Enero.
No hay señales externas de violencia, ni defensivas , ni agresión ni de atropello según forenses.
No se ha encontrado ninguna prueba ni indicio que impliquen a ninguno de los tres investigados.









Caso Esther López: estas son las pocas certezas que hay en una investigación "errática"


Manuel Marlasca repasa los pocos datos que se saben a ciencia cierta sobre la desaparición y muerte de la joven de Traspinedo, un caso en el que persisten multitud de dudas.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No digas estupideces. Nadie oculta un muerto 24 días para luego hacerlo aparecer en una zona visible, para que le pillen. Además ya han dicho que el cadáver estuvo todo el tiempo a la intemperie. Encima de ocultar el cadáver, lo tuvieron al aire, si claro.
> ¿No es más facil pensar que la gente va mirando el móvil o charlando en las batidas y pocos miran bien, aparte de lo que limitan la visión las mascarillas?



Si pasa por ahí una batida sin ninguna duda la encuentran. Lo único posible es que esa zona concreta no se batió, no hay otra. Por increíble que parezca que ni siquiera hicieran el recorrido más directo entre el restaurante y la casa, lo más obvio en primer lugar. Probablemente, como ha dicho algún forero, estaban obcecados persiguiendo otra hipótesis más truculenta, y eso les desvió de lo más fácil.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A las batidas se va a dejarse ver al principio, donde se organiza, y lo mismo cae algún bocadillo o se sale por la tele. Luego a los 30 metros no ya no busca nadie porque es un coñazo.



Tu has estado en muchas batidas por lo que veo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (10 Feb 2022)

Logicamente la última persona que estuvo con la desaparecida es siempre el primer sospechoso, y siempre será investigada. Paralelamente, desde el minuto uno de la desaparición, hay que contemplar otras hipótesis, empezando por lo más sencillo que es el atropello y el accidente al volver caminando a su casa. Si esto último, por prejuicios de género o por cualquiero otro motivo, no se hizo, es un fallo muy gordo.
Esther y el amigo que le acompañaba en coche, debieron tener una discusión muy fuerte o un problema grave. Para que Esther decidiera bajarse del coche a las 2 de la mañana e irse a pata a su domicilio debió ser algo importante. Por minucias no te pones a caminar tres o cuatro kilometros a esas horas. Esto convierte en sospechoso número uno al amigo. Aún habiendo sido todo un accidente o un atropello, podría no haber dicho toda la verdad o estar ocultando algo, quizás por el temor de ser el primer sospechoso. Le golpeó en la discusióm?, Dejó a Esther donde realmente dice y a la hora que dice?. Si este amigo finalmente ha sido descartado, cabe suponer que la GC habrá contrastado su declaración y comprobado que no miente ni oculta nada.
Y si no ha sido el amigo y no hay restos de un vehículo que pudiera haberla atropellado, lo único que queda es el accidente o problema de salud. Las lesiones parecen más compatibles con una caida que con un atropello. Puede haberse muerto lentamente en esa zanja, perdiendo el conocimiento, haber intentado usar su movil sin batería. En cuanto a mafias de menudeo de drogas u otras cosas, todo es posible pero para tirar por ese camino habrá de partirse de algún dato que apunte en ese sentido, y por lo que ha salido en la prensa no parece que haya nada que lo avale.


----------



## Trovador (10 Feb 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Primeramente me parece imposible que el cuerpo haya estado tantos días en esa cuneta, que según apuntan esta al la do de la N122 ,* ya que por ese tramo pasean muchas personas,* además seria posible verlo desde un vehículo, por lo cual me inclino ha pensar que el cadaver fue trasladado allí.
> Por otra parte te dría que estar en un estado de descomposición avanzado y los perros lo hubieran detectado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Por ese tramo no pasean muchas personas ya que es peligroso. Es una carretera sin árcen y hay otros caminos mas seguros para pasear hasta el pueblo.

Eso que se ve desde el coche como que no.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Y si no ha sido el amigo y no hay restos de un vehículo que pudiera haberla atropellado, lo único que queda es el accidente o problema de salud. Las lesiones parecen más compatibles con una caida que con un atropello. Puede haberse muerto lentamente en esa zanja, perdiendo el conocimiento, haber intentado usar su movil sin batería. En cuanto a mafias de menudeo de drogas u otras cosas, todo es posible pero para tirar por ese camino habrá de partirse de algún dato que apunte en ese sentido, y por lo que ha salido en la prensa no parece que haya nada que lo avale.



a ver, tema mafias: Puede que ella pisase donde no tenia que pisar y fuese un ajuste de cuentas (no lo creo porque en un ajuste de cuentas das matarile directo y no andas poniendo cadaveres en zonas visibles) o puede que ella haya sido usada para mandar un aviso a alguien mas alto en el escalafon y que bajo sus dominios estuviese la distribución de drogra en esa zona.

En este caso da igual Esther que otra persona, es un tema de "guerra" entre clanes de mafia, podrían haber matado a Esther como cualquier otro consumidor. Sólo quieren mandar un mensaje al clan que contrala la zona jodiendoles a sus consumidores (porque Esther y su grupo de amigos son consumidores segun todas las noticias y foros) y lanzandoles la policia encima de tal forma que el clan rival esta jodiendo el negocio del clan que controla la zona de transpinedo. En este caso si cuadra que entre 2:30 que su amigo dejo a Esther y 5:50 que se apaga el movil hubiese sucedido algo contra ella por este motivo. Un envenenamiento te hace tener un sock hipovolemico interno, por ejemplo. Y por supuesto, en este caso si cuadra que guarden un cadaver 25 dias para luego colocarlo en la zona 0 como avisa y venganza.

Historia peliculera?? Mientras no se demuestre que la muerte se debio a otra cosa, es un escenario tan valido como otro cualquiera


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Feb 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Por ese tramo no pasean muchas personas ya que es peligroso. Es una carretera sin árcen y hay otros caminos mas seguros para pasear hasta el pueblo.
> 
> Eso que se ve desde el coche como que no.



por ese tramo pasa todo el mundo, es la unica forma de acceder al pueblo


----------



## lefebre (10 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Tu has estado en muchas batidas por lo que veo.



De caza, si.


----------



## Protágoras de Abdera (10 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a ver, tema mafias: Puede que ella pisase donde no tenia que pisar y fuese un ajuste de cuentas (no lo creo porque en un ajuste de cuentas das matarile directo y no andas poniendo cadaveres en zonas visibles) o puede que ella haya sido usada para mandar un aviso a alguien mas alto en el escalafon y que bajo sus dominios estuviese la distribución de drogra en esa zona.
> 
> En este caso da igual Esther que otra persona, es un tema de "guerra" entre clanes de mafia, podrían haber matado a Esther como cualquier otro consumidor. Sólo quieren mandar un mensaje al clan que contrala la zona jodiendoles a sus consumidores (porque Esther y su grupo de amigos son consumidores segun todas las noticias y foros) y lanzandoles la policia encima de tal forma que el clan rival esta jodiendo el negocio del clan que controla la zona de transpinedo. En este caso si cuadra que entre 2:30 que su amigo dejo a Esther y 5:50 que se apaga el movil hubiese sucedido algo contra ella por este motivo. Un envenenamiento te hace tener un sock hipovolemico interno, por ejemplo. Y por supuesto, en este caso si cuadra que guarden un cadaver 25 dias para luego colocarlo en la zona 0 como avisa y venganza.
> 
> Historia peliculera?? Mientras no se demuestre que la muerte se debio a otra cosa, es un escenario tan valido como otro cualquiera




Yo pienso que ha sido abducida por una nave alienígena, invitada a merendar en Orión, y luego devuelta a la cuneta.

Mientras no se demuestre que la muerte se debio a otra cosa, es un escenario tan valido como otro cualquiera.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Feb 2022)

Protágoras de Abdera dijo:


> Yo pienso que ha sido abducida por una nave alienígena, invitada a merendar en Orión, y luego devuelta a la cuneta.
> 
> Mientras no se demuestre que la muerte se debio a otra cosa, es un escenario tan valido como otro cualquiera.



Menos el de accidente que la policía no puede demostrar después de una semana teniendo a su disposición drones y satélites y con varios testigos (incluido padres y familiares) asegurando que por esa zona han pasado, cualquier otro escenario es posible.

El más probable son temas de mafias de drogas sabiendo los círculos por los que se movía y lo que hay montado por la zona.

Tema ovnis como dices?? Le doy algo más de probabilidad que accidente, accidente 0%, ovnis 0,00000001%


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Feb 2022)

Bueno, parece que la policía si contempla tema mafias y que el cuerpo haya sido colocado 

*"Las tres hipótesis sobre la muerte de Esther López*
Los investigadores de la Guardia Civil barajan *tres hipótesis de lo que pudo suceder la noche en la que Esther López falleció.* Una paliza y que muriera de forma violenta; una caída de la joven y que el golpe fuera mortal o que la atropellaran, escondieran su cuerpo varios días y luego lo trasladaran al lugar donde fue hallado".
Antena 3 Noticias, 10 de febrero de 2022.


----------



## ivanito (11 Feb 2022)

¿Y el atropello in situ lo contemplan?


----------



## Gusman (11 Feb 2022)

Ya te digo que era atractiva, sobre todo con 19 años, cuando la conocí. Una lastima que terminara así...


----------



## Chortina Premium (11 Feb 2022)

La navaja de Ockham: Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa y en la cuneta me estampe y allí me quedé.


----------



## Chortina Premium (11 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ya te digo que era atractiva, sobre todo con 19 años, cuando la conocí. Una lastima que terminara así...



Decían por Forocarros que las fotos que se publicaban eran un poco antiguas y que en la actualidad estaba muy derroida


----------



## Gusman (11 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Decían por Forocarros que las fotos que se publicaban eran un poco antiguas y que en la actualidad estaba muy derroida



Yo no lo se. La conocí por el 2006 mas o menos y perdí contacto con ella 2 o 3 años mas tarde, ya que dejé de salir de fiesta por la zona de Valladolid y no habia wassap ni cosas de esas tan modernas.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (11 Feb 2022)

bueno pues la prensa ya ha hecho el silencio y se olvidan del tema poco a poco.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Decían por Forocarros que las fotos que se publicaban eran un poco antiguas y que en la actualidad estaba muy derroida



Entra en su FB y ves fotos recientes


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Feb 2022)

La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López no encajan con un atropello


La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López en la cuneta de Traspinedo y sus pertenencias no encajan con un atropello violento




okdiario.com


----------



## Trovador (11 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> por ese tramo pasa todo el mundo, es la unica forma de acceder al pueblo



No es cierto.

Está el camino de La vega y el camino Arroyo de la Vega, este último bastante lleno de chalés (en el primero también hay) y por el que desviaron el tráfico cuando estaban realizando el levantamiento del cadáver.









Traspinedo · 47330, Valladolid


47330, Valladolid




www.google.com


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (11 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López no encajan con un atropello
> 
> 
> La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López en la cuneta de Traspinedo y sus pertenencias no encajan con un atropello violento
> ...



Lo más crítico es la mochila. Para mi encaja perfectamente con el accidente. Puede que se la quitará cuando recobró la consciencia para buscar el móvil o puede que se la quitará mientras paseaba y en el despiste cayera en la zanja. Un coche ni de coña la atropelló aunque no descartaría que la "asustará" o la desestabilizara al pasar muy cerca. 
Lo de las mafias tendría sentido en zonas de costa donde sí que hay mafias reales. Sus malas influencias eran los yonkis de la zona y ni los gitanos de Valladolid ni los latinos que intentan entrar en el negocio tienen la inteligencia para hacer esos montajes (ni tampoco entenderían esas señales). Habría aparecido a la mañana siguiente colgada de un árbol o con 80 balas.


----------



## shur 1 (11 Feb 2022)

Qué ASCO dan estos hilos de miles de páginas de asesinatos llenos de marujas morbosas especulando


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Feb 2022)

> y ni los gitanos de Valladolid



No subestimes a los etnianos de Pucela.Lo que se oye es que es un ajuste de cuentas por un asunto de drogas.


----------



## Murray's (11 Feb 2022)

Accidente , muerte natural

Amegos, tanitos, cobrizos...

No le deis más vueltas, nunca confirmarán nada pero el silencio les delata.

Idem con la chica de IGUALADA que casi la dejan en silla ruedas ¿ Alguna novedad? NADA.!!

La notícia no sale ya en TV, ha perdido el interés. Circulen.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (11 Feb 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> No subestimes a los etnianos de Pucela.Lo que se oye es que es un ajuste de cuentas por un asunto de drogas.



Un compañero mío de instituto tenía deudas de drogas y tras estar un mes desaparecido apareció debajo de un camión en Aranda. No está claro si le dio una sobredosis y luego le golpeo un camión o estaba colocado y tuvo un accidente. Tampoco se molestaron en hacer una autopsia cuidadosa. Lo que todo el mundo decía es que muy accidental no había sido la muerte.
Este caso es diferente porque, después de lo que se han gastado buscándola, hace falta un culpable. Si estuvieran ocultando a alguien poderoso, ya habrían buscado alguien para cargar con las culpas. Si son tan hábiles para colar el muerto con todo vigilado, podían habérsela colocado en alguna finca del manitas o de algún otro de los amigos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (11 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Accidente , muerte natural
> 
> Amegos, tanitos, cobrizos...
> 
> ...



Pero que muerte natural con una hemorragia interna?


----------



## Busher (11 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pero que muerte natural con una hemorragia interna?



Hay hemorragias internas naturales y a veces matan.


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López no encajan con un atropello
> 
> 
> La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López en la cuneta de Traspinedo y sus pertenencias no encajan con un atropello violento
> ...



Pues la orientación de la mochila se sabe desde el que la encontraron el primer día.

Un detalle simple y esclarecedor.

Pero ocultado seis días.

Pues muy bien.

¿Sería para no entorpecer la investigación o para que no se descubriese la enorme cagada de la GC?

Mareando la petdiz ocultando detalles clave.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pues la orientación de la mochila se sabe desde el que la encontraron el primer día.
> 
> Un detalle simple y esclarecedor.
> 
> ...



Quizas no contemplamos la opcion mas simple de todas, de camino a casa le entró tal modorra que se tumbo a dormir la mona. El problema es que a 5 bajo cero no despiertas.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (11 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Hay hemorragias internas naturales y a veces matan.



No en una chica de 35 años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Feb 2022)

Si solo tienen lo de hemorragia interna sin golpes visibles puede ser de todo…incluso el experimento…








Regulador de la UE investiga posible relación de vacunas contra COVID con hemorragias internas


El regulador de medicamentos de la Unión Europea está investigando si alguna de las tres vacunas COVID-19 aprobadas en el bloque podría estar relacionada con una deficiencia en la coagulación de la sangre que puede causar hemorragia interna.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Murray's (11 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pero que muerte natural con una hemorragia interna?




.

Puedes tener una hemorragia interna de forma natural sin golpes ni sufrir accidente.. basta tener una úlcera inflamada que sangre, que tengas hemofilia , por mala coagulación de la sangre,o por una gastritis también, hay más causas, si y sin que te enteres ...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (11 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> .
> 
> Puedes tener una hemorragia interna de forma natural sin golpes ni sufrir accidente..



No si tienes 35 años.

No sé ni por qué discuto esto cuando en el cadáver encontraron traumatismos.


----------



## Murray's (11 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> No en una chica de 35 años.



A cualquier edad.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (11 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A cualquier edad.



Con edad me refiero por supuesto a edad y salud.

Si eres una persona de 35 años y "sana" si tienes una hemorragia interna capaz de producirte la muerte, se ha producido por un traumatismo, cambio brusco de dirección en un coche...

Me reitero, es absurdo discutir eso, cuando se han encontrado traumatismos en el cadáver.


----------



## Murray's (11 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> No si tienes 35 años.
> 
> No sé ni por qué discuto esto cuando en el cadáver encontraron traumatismos.



Lesiones que pueden ser producidas por ella misma al caer a plomo, rodando por un camino escarpado.... Un traumatismo se lo puede causar una persona mismo voluntariamente ,autoinflingida, 

Infor La violencia autoinfligida y otras formas de autolesión | CDC


O involuntariamente: natural/accidentalmente.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (11 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lesiones que pueden ser producidas por ella misma al caer a plomo, rodando por un camino escarpado.... Un traumatismo se lo puede causar una persona mismo voluntariamente ,autoinflingida,
> 
> Infor La violencia autoinfligida y otras formas de autolesión | CDC
> 
> ...



Violencia autoinfligida y te quedas tan pancho


----------



## Murray's (11 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Con edad me refiero por supuesto a edad y salud.
> 
> Si eres una persona de 35 años y "sana" si tienes una hemorragia interna capaz de producirte la muerte, se ha producido por un traumatismo, cambio brusco de dirección en un coche...
> 
> Me *reitero, es absurdo discutir eso, cuando se han encontrado traumatismos en el cadáver.*



Accidental
Natural y posterior accidental
Autolesión,autoinfligido


----------



## Duda Metódica (11 Feb 2022)

Aquí la clave está en aclarar donde estuvo Esther desde la hora en que su amigo declara que bajó del coche hasta las 5:40 en que se le apaga el móvil. Si se tratase de un homicidio o asesinato con traslado de cadaver, lo más fácil sería que todo hubiera sucedido esa misma noche en ese intervalo de tiempo, y que alguno de sus amigos o de sus malas compañías estuviese implicado. Lo de esconder el cadaver para luego tirarlo a la cuneta es algo bastante absurdo, lo habitual es esos casos es intentar que no se encuentre nunca el cadaver, no llevarlo a un lugar en el que pronto pueda ser descubierto.


----------



## nelsoncito (11 Feb 2022)

Dejaros de tonterías. Si fuera un asesinato el feminazismo criminal estaría carroñeando con la muerta sin piedad calentando el ambiente para las elecciones de CyL del 13F y para el akelarre feminazi criminal del 8M.

Hay silencio sencillamente porque no hay caso.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Dejaros de tonterías. Si fuera un asesinato el feminazismo criminal estaría carroñeando con la muerta sin piedad calentando el ambiente para las elecciones de CyL del 13F y para el akelarre feminazi criminal del 8M.
> 
> Hay silencio sencillamente porque no hay caso.



No solo es silencio, es ocultación de pruebas con fines electorales. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (11 Feb 2022)

'En el punto de mira' localiza en exclusiva a la persona que podría tener todas las claves sobre la muerte de Esther López


Son muchas las hipótesis que se barajan sobre la causa de la muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo. ¿Muerte natural, atropello o asesinato? La...




www.cuatro.com


----------



## Chortina Premium (11 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Con edad me refiero por supuesto a edad y salud.
> 
> Si eres una persona de 35 años y "sana" si tienes una hemorragia interna capaz de producirte la muerte, se ha producido por un traumatismo, cambio brusco de dirección en un coche...
> 
> Me reitero, es absurdo discutir eso, cuando se han encontrado traumatismos en el cadáver.



Esa de "sana" tenía poco 

Y el traumatisto puede ser del piñazo que se metió del pedal que llevaba


----------



## wopa (11 Feb 2022)

Al tipo que tuvieron tres días detenido ya ni lo nombran. Así de sólidos serían los indicios que, supuestamente, le incriminaban. De risa. No tienen ni puta idea de nada. Antes decían que el cuerpo no tenía golpes. Ahora nos dicen que paliza, atropello... Es un cachondeo.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Al tipo que tuvieron tres días detenido ya ni lo nombran. Así de sólidos serían los indicios que, supuestamente, le incriminaban. De risa. No tienen ni puta idea de nada. Antes decían que el cuerpo no tenía golpes. Ahora nos dicen que paliza, atropello... Es un cachondeo.



Si como dicen es el "camello" del pueblo por mi como si lo tiran al pilón aunque sea inocente de esto.


----------



## kokod (11 Feb 2022)

Pues en la Cuatro se están luciendo ahora mismo, anda que no tuvo parejas la chica..., un betilla diciendo que desde los 17 hasta los 42 fue pareja intermitente, vamos que tenia una cornamenta que no le entraba por la calle del pueblo...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (11 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Esa de "sana" tenía poco
> 
> Y el traumatisto puede ser del piñazo que se metió del pedal que llevaba



Se drogaría pero no tenía ninguna enfermedad crónica ni nada reseñable.

Son varios traumatismos, incompatibles con un desvanecimiento "natural" 

Hablo de lo que sabemos por la prensa, luego todo puede ser diferente, claro.


----------



## ivanito (12 Feb 2022)

En el punto de mira dicen que tienen 11 sospechosos.
Y que es muy posible que colocaran el cuerpo la noche antes de su aparición.
Pero que no tienen prisa por resolverlo porque ya está muerta.
Aun hay caso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> En el punto de mira dicen que tienen 11 sospechosos.
> Y que es muy posible que colocaran el cuerpo la noche antes de su aparición.
> Pero que no tienen prisa por resolverlo porque ya está muerta.
> Aun hay caso.



Pues no los tendran muy vigilados, si uno fue capaz de sacar el cadaver a pasear y dejarselo en la entrada del pueblo con lazo y todo.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Feb 2022)

El programa de Cuatro se ha centrado más en su entorno ya que casi todas las entrevistas son de antes de que apareciese el cadaver....y buscaban el morbo porque se creía que el asesino estaba en ese circulo..

De como murió poco se ha aclarado.............


----------



## Stormtrooper (12 Feb 2022)

Si hubiera sido atropellada, los traumatismos habrían sido muy claros para avalar esa hipótesis.


----------



## ivanito (12 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Quizas no contemplamos la opcion mas simple de todas, de camino a casa le entró tal modorra que se tumbo a dormir la mona. El problema es que a 5 bajo cero no despiertas.



Y las hemorragias internas son producidas por la repetida congelación y descongelación de las visceras, no te digo...


----------



## Castellano (12 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Y el atropello in situ lo contemplan?



En un informativo regional pasados unos días de su desaparición salieron algunas entrevistas a vecinos que participaban en las batidas.
Hay imágenes de voluntarias hablando a cámara a apenas 3 o 4 metros de la señal de tráfico donde justo detrás apareció Esther.
También hay imágenes de una señora removiendo entre la hierba de esa cuneta a pocos metros

Vamos que ahí no estaba ya te lo digo yo, y también lo dice el que la encontró, que paseaba todos los días con su perro por ese punto (fijándose además) y tardó 24 días en verla, según algunos eruditos investigadores


----------



## ivanito (12 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Si hubiera sido atropellada, los traumatismos habrían sido muy claros para avalar esa hipótesis.



Y además dicen que la postura en la que apareció el cuerpo es incompatible con un atropello, salvo que quien la atropelló arrojara luego el cuerpo a la cuneta.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En un informativo regional pasados unos días de su desaparición salieron algunas entrevistas a vecinos que participaban en las batidas.
> Hay imágenes de voluntarias hablando a cámara a apenas 3 o 4 metros de la señal de tráfico donde justo detrás apareció Esther.
> También hay imágenes de una señora removiendo entre la hierba de esa cuneta a pocos metros
> 
> Vamos que ahí no estaba ya te lo digo yo, y también lo dice el que la encontró, que paseaba todos los días con su perro por ese punto (fijándose además) y tardó 24 días en verla, según algunos eruditos investigadores



Mande esa información a la policía, lo digo en serio y ya si manda las imágenes ni te cuento... aunque dudo de su veracidad, las cosas como son.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Feb 2022)

Una de las cosas que me llamó la atención del programa de ayer es lo que le dicen a Alfonso Egea la guardia Civil cuando les pregunta porque va tan lenta la investigación desde que se encuentra el cadáver ......."ahora ya no tenemos prisa" le dicen.

¿Pero era porque ya había aparecido el cadáver o porque no se puede utilizar políticamente esta muerte ?


----------



## ivanito (12 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Mande esa información a la policía, lo digo en serio y ya si manda las imágenes ni te cuento... aunque dudo de su veracidad, las cosas como son.



Y en el punto de mira han dicho unos vecinos de un chalet cercano que la noche antes de aparecer el cadáver los perros se volvieron locos y no hacían más que ladrar.


----------



## ivanito (12 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me llamó la atención del programa de ayer es lo que le dicen a Alfonso Egea la guardia Civil cuando les pregunta porque va tan lenta la investigación desde que se encuentra el cadáver ......."ahora ya no tenemos prisa" le dicen.
> 
> ¿Pero era porque ya había aparecido el cadáver o porque no se puede utilizar políticamente esta muerte ?



Porque en Castilla y León la guardia civil la controla Vox, y ha dado la orden de que antes de las elecciones parezca un accidente de trafico, que ya tendrán tiempo de detener a gente. jajaja.

Ahora en serio, lo dijo claramente en el programa, que como ya ha aparecido y está muerta ya no se puede hacer nada por salvarla, y por tanto, ya no hay tanta prisa. Ahora este caso está al mismo nivel que tantos y tantos casos de muertos en extrañas circunstancias, que se acumulan en los cajones y este es solo uno más.

Yo lo entiendo, porque se trata de dar prioridad a otros casos de desaparecidos que aun puedan estar con vida porque no han aparecido todavía sus restos, aunque por lo que han dicho otras veces, cuando alguien desaparece y pasan varios días las probabilidades de que aparezcan vivos son casi nulas, pero siempre existe un resquicio de esperanza.

También pienso que lo que les queda es una investigación minuciosa de visualizar muchas horas de video, analizar los móviles, etc., eso es tedioso y como va para largo, pues se lo tomarán con calma. Quizá en un par de meses veamos detenciones, hablan de hasta 11 sospechosos, así que el caso no es tan sencillo como un simple accidente fortuito parece ser.
Eso si que lo dejaron bien claro, que las claves del caso están grabadas en las cámaras de seguridad y en los móviles de los implicados, por lo que ahora solo queda meterle horas al tema.


----------



## seven up (12 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En un informativo regional pasados unos días de su desaparición salieron algunas entrevistas a vecinos que participaban en las batidas.
> Hay imágenes de voluntarias hablando a cámara a apenas 3 o 4 metros de la señal de tráfico donde justo detrás apareció Esther.
> También hay imágenes de una señora removiendo entre la hierba de esa cuneta a pocos metros
> 
> Vamos que ahí no estaba ya te lo digo yo, y también lo dice el que la encontró, que paseaba todos los días con su perro por ese punto (fijándose además) y tardó 24 días en verla, según algunos eruditos investigadores



Si la hubieran trasladado, el cuerpo y la ropa presentaría señales del transporte. Para llevar un cuerpo en condiciones, se necesitan mínimo dos personas y una furgoneta o ranchera con una caja amplia, la difunta medía 165cm y por lo poco 55kgs de peso. Una persona sola tendría que arrastrar el cuerpo dejandole marcas post morten.
Luego está la conservación del cadaver durante 24 días, si la guardan en un arcón quedarían rastros del hielo de la nevera, si la guardan en algo cerrado, habría una gran descomposición y en un traslado dejaría señales, luego está el "rigor mortis", si las has arrastrado o transportado la habrán cogido por las axilas y el cuerpo quedaría con los brazos en cruz.


----------



## nelsoncito (12 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Si la hubieran trasladado, el cuerpo y la ropa presentaría señales del transporte. Para llevar un cuerpo en condiciones, se necesitan mínimo dos personas y una furgoneta o ranchera con una caja amplia, la difunta medía 165cm y por lo poco 55kgs de peso. Una persona sola tendría que arrastrar el cuerpo dejandole marcas post morten.
> Luego está la conservación del cadaver durante 24 días, si la guardan en un arcón quedarían rastros del hielo de la nevera, si la guardan en algo cerrado, habría una gran descomposición y en un traslado dejaría señales, luego está el "rigor mortis", si las has arrastrado o transportado la habrán cogido por las axilas y el cuerpo quedaría con los brazos en cruz.



Que todo eso lo saben de sobras. Si el cadáver se ha pasado 24 días ahí todo el entorno queda impregnado y la hierba queda aplastada y blanca. Ni hay traslado de cuerpo, ni hay asesinato, ni hay atropello, ni hay paliza. Si así fuera nuestros juntaletras comisarios políticos estarían carroñeando a base de bien.


----------



## ivanito (12 Feb 2022)

Lo que sí dijeron, es que la posición del cadáver es incompatible con un atropello, a no ser que el que la atropelló arrojara el cuerpo después a la cuneta, claro.
También dicen que debería haber restos de carrocería por la zona y nada de nada.
Es un caso bien extraño, con muchos puntos oscuros, muchas contradicciones en los testimonios, y un cadáver que durante 24 días nadie vio teniéndolo todo el tiempo delante de las narices.

Muy raro todo.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Feb 2022)

No me extrañaria, que fuera un atropello, de algun tio enfarlopado o mamado (o probablemente grupo de personas) hasta las trancas y que, para que no le cayera un marron, metio el cadaver en el maletero y ya a partir de ahi, a saber, despues, que se yo, enterrarlo. Y al ver el pollo que se monto con la desaparicion, tuvo que desacerse rapido del cadaver tirandolo por ahi.

Pero claro, esta teoria mia, con tantos dias con el cuerpo por ahi, almacenado en algun lugar no se sabe donde, pues tampoco tiene mucha solidez.


----------



## pepinox (12 Feb 2022)

Un atropello que causa una muerte sin fracturar un solo hueso... No sé Rick.


----------



## sivigliano (12 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Si hubiera sido atropellada, los traumatismos habrían sido muy claros para avalar esa hipótesis.



Hace unos meses atropellé en un semáforo a un ciclista que aceleró cuando se le iba a poner el semáforo en rojo a él. El mío pasó de rojo a ámbar, como ocurre en semáforos con pasos de peatones con carril bici adjunto y arranqué, el chaval intentó esquivarme y antes de contactar se tiró de la bicicleta y como el coche estaba casi parado solo se dobló un poco la rueda de la bici y al chico no le pasó nada y el coche un arañón más a sumar. 
Quién dice que no pudiera pasar un coche rápido y ella para esquivar un impacto se tirase a la cuneta quedando inconsciente a bajo cero. 
De un impacto de coche quedan moratones externos con total seguridad y no es éste el caso. 
Mover un cadáver al sitio donde está junto a una carretera que puede pasar cualquier coche o patrulla policial es una hipótesis que no se sostiene.


----------



## jotace (12 Feb 2022)

Dejar un cadáver después de 24 días de putrefacción en una zona llena de policía y con todo el mundo ojo avizor ¿qué sentido tiene? y encima dejar hasta la mochila y el móvil.


Hubiera sido más inteligente enterrarlo en cal viva en cualquier predio alejado de la zona.


----------



## seven up (12 Feb 2022)

No hace muchos días en Asturias, en concreto el 1 de febrero en Turón, hubo un accidente que presenta ciertas similitudes con el de Traspinedo. Una pareja mayor decidió volver a su casa paseando en la madrugada del domingo después de un poco de fiesta y sin saber como ni porque (un despiste, un resbalón o un coche que pase un poco cerca) se cayeron a un arroyo sito a 400 metros de su casa. La suerte es que los encontraron por casualidad 15 horas después del accidente pero con el frio de la noche estos murieron congelados. La noticia no tuvo más transcendencia, como una más de las páginas de sucesos de los diarios regionales. Tengo la intuición de que si no fuera lo de Traspinedo y hubiera elecciones en Asturias, los medios le hubieran sacado más carroña de la que en verdad había, un simple accidente. Siempre hay que tener la guardia alta y no tentar a la suerte por que la fiesta puede acabar mal para cualquiera.

*Conmoción en Turón por la muerte de una pareja al caer a un arroyo cuando volvían a su casa*
*El accidente se produjo a 400 metros de su casa, tras abandonar en la madrugada del domingo un local hostelero de La Rebaldana





*

_Los cuerpos sin vida de un hombre y una mujer, residentes desde hacía poco tiempo en Repedroso, en el Valle del Turón, fueron encontrados ayer por la tarde, sobre las 15.30 horas, en el fondo de un arroyo en el núcleo mierense de La Rebaldana. Fuentes de la Guardia Civil, que se ha hecho cargo de la investigación para esclarecer el suceso, indican que la hipótesis principal se centra en una caída accidental de ambos. Todo apunta a que se precipitaron en la madrugada del domingo al lunes -sobre las 0.30 horas- cuando caminaban en dirección a su domicilio. Tenían que cruzar un paso sobre el reguero que está protegido en parte por una barandilla metálica.

Fue en este punto, cerca ya del acceso a Repedroso cuando cayeron desde una altura de cuatro metros, quedando completamente ocultos entre la intensa maleza del cauce. Se trata de Juan Manuel Méndez Morán, de 58 años, y de Madriza Genoveba Tituaña Rivera, de 52. Residían en Repedroso, a apenas unos 400 metros del lugar del accidente.

El hallazgo de los cuerpos fue casual, ya que se encontraban en un lugar oculto y de difícil acceso, a pesar de encontrarse junto a la carretera regional AS-337, la principal arteria que vertebra el valle. Un joven de 17 años había encontrado un teléfono móvil por la zona ya por la mañana. Pero fue al regreso de su centro de estudios y de apearse del autobús cuando se asomó para observar el arroyo, ya que tenía sospechas de que alguien pudo haber caído. Fue en ese momento, sobre las 15.15 horas, cuando advirtió la presencia de los cadáveres del hombre y de la mujer.

El aviso lo recibía la Guardia Civil a las tres y media de la tarde y hasta el lugar se trasladó una patrulla de Seguridad Ciudadana del puesto de Ujo, que confirmó la presencia de los dos cuerpos sin vida. El equipo de Policía Judicial de Mieres realizó la correspondiente inspección técnico-ocular determinando que la principal hipótesis es la caída accidental. Poco después se activó al Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) que, con apoyo de efectivos de Bomberos de Asturias, procedieron a la recuperación de los cuerpos. A las 17.15 horas, el médico-forense autorizó el levantamiento de los cadáveres que se trasladaron al Instituto Anatómico Forense.

Familia consternada
La noticia generó un gran revuelo por todo el valle. Hasta el lugar se desplazó el vicealcalde de Mieres, Manuel Ángel Álvarez, quien indicó que la pareja residía desde hacía poco tiempo en la zona. Enseguida se acercaron familiares de la mujer fallecida, de origen sudamericano, y aseguraron sentirse consternados por el triste suceso.

Vecinos de la zona de La Rebaldana coincidían en señalar que la pareja se encontraba, en la noche del domingo, en el local hostelero del pueblo y que lo abandonaron pasada la media noche, junto con otros clientes. Según parece, habían consumido alcohol. Ellos tomaron el camino de su casa y, al parecer, cayeron en varias ocasiones en su recorrido a pie. Fue en su ruta cuando se encontraron con el arroyo y se precipitaron. Algunas personas señalan que se les ofreció llamar a un taxi para que los trasladara a su vivienda, propuesta que ellos rechazaron._









Conmoción en Turón por la muerte de una pareja al caer a un arroyo cuando volvían a su casa


El accidente se produjo a 400 metros de su casa, tras abandonar en la madrugada del domingo un local hostelero de La Rebaldana




www.elcomercio.es


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> No había leído hasta ahora que a las 5:40, cuando supuestamente usó el teléfono, intentó comunicarse con su madre (sea por mensaje y/o llamada). No sé si es información fiable, de los periolistos se puede esperar cualquier cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La autocita es del miércoles pasado y hoy lo corrobora El Mundo. Supongo entonces que en ese mensaje de las 5:40 a.m. no pedía auxilio ni daba señales de correr ningún peligro, ya que la familia tardó cinco días en denunciar, aduciendo que ya se había ausentado otras veces de su domicilio.
















El último whatsapp de Esther López fue a su madre a las 5.40 de la madrugada


Carmen, vestida de oscuro, se apresura junto a su marido por la calle Angosta de Traspinedo. Taca taca taca tac, se oye como el fraseado suspendido en el aire de un mal augurio....




www.elmundo.es






Por otro lado, si no es para una emergencia, lo más habitual es que un mensaje a esas horas sea para que la familia no se preocupe, bien porque vuelves más tarde o porque no vas a ir a dormir... Quizá por eso no rastrearon con mucho celo los caminos de vuelta a su casa.


----------



## OBDC (13 Feb 2022)

El mensaje lo pudo escribir un asesino (si lo hay) con el móvil de Esther diciendo que no vuelve a casa, justamente para eso, que no la busquen.
Habría que ver el contenido del mensaje y si había más móviles al lado del de Esther en ese momento.
Lo que es muy raro que diga que todo ok, que no vuelvo a casa y muera al poco rato si no es por una sobredosis o similar.
Tampoco tuvo porque morir antes de que la madre le llamara, podía estar con una mona enorme, con el teléfono en silencio o cualquier otra cosa....
Esta claro que hubo un mensaje "tranqulizador" pero no se puede concluir que haya sido Esther la emisora, ni que estuviera viva o muerta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me llamó la atención del programa de ayer es lo que le dicen a Alfonso Egea la guardia Civil cuando les pregunta porque va tan lenta la investigación desde que se encuentra el cadáver ......."ahora ya no tenemos prisa" le dicen.
> 
> ¿Pero era porque ya había aparecido el cadáver o porque no se puede utilizar políticamente esta muerte ?



Lo asumo como pregunta retórica.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Feb 2022)

+ 1000 a todo.

Alguien puede copiar la noticia de El Inmundo, es de pago.


----------



## Chispeante (13 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No hace muchos días en Asturias, en concreto el 1 de febrero en Turón, hubo un accidente que presenta ciertas similitudes con el de Traspinedo. Una pareja mayor decidió volver a su casa paseando en la madrugada del domingo después de un poco de fiesta y sin saber como ni porque (un despiste, un resbalón o un coche que pase un poco cerca) se cayeron a un arroyo sito a 400 metros de su casa. La suerte es que los encontraron por casualidad 15 horas después del accidente pero con el frio de la noche estos murieron congelados. La noticia no tuvo más transcendencia, como una más de las páginas de sucesos de los diarios regionales. Tengo la intuición de que si no fuera lo de Traspinedo y hubiera elecciones en Asturias, los medios le hubieran sacado más carroña de la que en verdad había, un simple accidente. Siempre hay que tener la guardia alta y no tentar a la suerte por que la fiesta puede acabar mal para cualquiera.
> 
> *Conmoción en Turón por la muerte de una pareja al caer a un arroyo cuando volvían a su casa*
> *El accidente se produjo a 400 metros de su casa, tras abandonar en la madrugada del domingo un local hostelero de La Rebaldana
> ...



Una pareja mayor con 52 y 58 años...por lo demás la noticia si que puede servir de pista en el caso de Transpinedo.


----------



## seven up (13 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una pareja mayor con 52 y 58 años...por lo demás la noticia si que puede servir de pista en el caso de Transpinedo.



Hombre, no va ser una pareja joven como leí en una esquela el otro día, "el joven de 52 años". Estos no son ancianos pero en 8 años jubilados, hoy por hoy lo mejor de su vida ya ha pasado y te lo dice uno del 66.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Feb 2022)

esto es como lo del maricon gravado en el culo ,lo del gay que le mataron a golpes en coruña o lo del niño gabriel que antes de que se sabiera todo la progres empezó a preparar la intoxicación y al final la cosecha que querían sacar se convirtió en perdidas, posiblemente haya bastantes de izquierda que ya se este mosqueando de tanta intoxicación y si las circunstancias igual en la próxima elección en vez de no ir a votar iran a votar pero a vox.


----------



## OBDC (13 Feb 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> esto es como lo del maricon gravado en el culo ,lo del gay que le mataron a golpes en coruña o lo del niño gabriel que antes de que se sabiera todo la progres empezó a preparar la intoxicación y al final la cosecha que querían sacar se convirtió en perdidas, posiblemente haya bastantes de izquierda que ya se este mosqueando de tanta intoxicación y si las circunstancias igual en la próxima elección en vez de no ir a votar iran a votar pero a vox.



Esto es lo que tiene de mediático este caso.
Esther probablemente haya muerto por su mala vida, pero la falta de presunción de inocencia hizo tomar una deriva la investigación que hizo que ni se encontrara el cadáver estando a la vista de todos. ...
Patética actuación de las fuerzas del orden, que han perdido toda imparcialidad y juzgan sin ser su función respondiendo al son de los interés políticos del momento.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gusman (13 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El mensaje lo pudo escribir un asesino (si lo hay) con el móvil de Esther diciendo que no vuelve a casa, justamente para eso, que no la busquen.
> Habría que ver el contenido del mensaje y si había más móviles al lado del de Esther en ese momento.
> Lo que es muy raro que diga que todo ok, que no vuelvo a casa y muera al poco rato si no es por una sobredosis o similar.
> Tampoco tuvo porque morir antes de que la madre le llamara, podía estar con una mona enorme, con el teléfono en silencio o cualquier otra cosa....
> ...



La GC siempre dijo que el mensaje era de Esther inequivocamente. Quiza fue un audio.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No hace muchos días en Asturias, en concreto el 1 de febrero en Turón, hubo un accidente que presenta ciertas similitudes con el de Traspinedo. Una pareja mayor decidió volver a su casa paseando en la madrugada del domingo después de un poco de fiesta y sin saber como ni porque (un despiste, un resbalón o un coche que pase un poco cerca) se cayeron a un arroyo sito a 400 metros de su casa. La suerte es que los encontraron por casualidad 15 horas después del accidente pero con el frio de la noche estos murieron congelados. La noticia no tuvo más transcendencia, como una más de las páginas de sucesos de los diarios regionales. Tengo la intuición de que si no fuera lo de Traspinedo y hubiera elecciones en Asturias, los medios le hubieran sacado más carroña de la que en verdad había, un simple accidente.



Es lo que tiene morir de algo que no sea una lacra. Que no fluyen las subvenciones y no le importa a nadie.

Una pena


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una pareja mayor con 52 y 58 años...por lo demás la noticia si que puede servir de pista en el caso de Transpinedo.



Menuda moña llevaban pero claro es Asturies.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La GC siempre dijo que el mensaje era de Esther inequivocamente. Quiza fue un audio.



Si es un audio, y tienen una amplia colección de audios de meses atrás, se pueden hacer una idea de su estado físico (bebida, drogada, etc) e incluso escuchar sonidos de fondo en ese audio.

De todas formas, cada vez más creo que el tema es sencillo, se calló porque se encontró mal, mientras regresaba a casa. 

O en una derivada de posible atropello, vio o se creyó en peligro, y se tiró para esquivar lo que pudo ser un atropello, pero es muy complicado que un impacto de un vehículo no cause daños más contundentes, también que no deje rastros en la ropa, etc.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno, veo muchos recursos y muchas preocupaciones por una tipa que no era precisamente una santa.

Todos sabéis que el mismo caso, exactamente el mismo caso, que tuviera como víctima a un hombre ni siquiera sería noticia.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La GC siempre dijo que el mensaje era de Esther inequivocamente. Quiza fue un audio.



joder pues si fue de voz y a las 5:40, supongo que le contaria lo que le habia pasado a su madre. El caso mañana lo daran por resuelto.


----------



## OBDC (13 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Bueno, veo muchos recursos y muchas preocupaciones por una tipa que no era precisamente una santa.
> 
> Todos sabéis que el mismo caso, exactamente el mismo caso, que tuviera como víctima a un hombre ni siquiera sería noticia.



Incluso sería culpable de ir "entonado" y redoblarían los "algo habrá hecho para terminar así"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> La autocita es del miércoles pasado y hoy lo corrobora El Mundo. Supongo entonces que en ese mensaje de las 5:40 a.m. no pedía auxilio ni daba señales de correr ningún peligro, ya que la familia tardó cinco días en denunciar, aduciendo que ya se había ausentado otras veces de su domicilio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder es que viendo el sitio, imaginaos de madrugada por esa calzada sin arcen, vistiendo de oscuro y encima seguramente con bruma o niebla en plena curva....no me extraña que la hipotesis mas probable sea el atropello.


----------



## mordoriana (13 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> joder pues si fue de voz y a las 5:40, supongo que le contaria lo que le habia pasado a su madre. El caso mañana lo daran por resuelto.




En la carretera de un pueblo random es posible que la cobertura sea intermitente, en una bodega o casa con paredes de adobe con un metro de ancho igual. 
Envías un audio a las 3 de la mañana y es posible llegue a las 5 supongo que eso lo tienen en cuenta.


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

mordoriana dijo:


> En la carretera de un pueblo random es posible que la cobertura sea intermitente, en una bodega o casa con paredes de adobe con un metro de ancho igual.
> Envías un audio a las 3 de la mañana y es posible llegue a las 5 supongo que eso lo tienen en cuenta.




Tienen su propio móvil, así que supongo que la GC sabe con certeza a qué hora se envió.


----------



## pepinox (13 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El mensaje lo pudo escribir un asesino (si lo hay) con el móvil de Esther diciendo que no vuelve a casa, justamente para eso, que no la busquen.



O pudo escribirlo un alien.


----------



## Gusman (13 Feb 2022)

Cuanto mas vueltas se le da al asunto mas hipotesis salen a la luz. No obstante todo apunta a cagada de GC por pasarse por el culo la presuncion de inocencia y tratar de que sea un caso mediatico de VIOGEN. 
Todo apunta a repentitis o accidente, aunque haya responsabilidades por omision del deber de socorro en sus "amigos".


----------



## favelados (13 Feb 2022)

Pudo ser tb un mensaje institucional del Ministerio de Igualdad


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Feb 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Pudo ser tb un mensaje institucional del Ministerio de Igualdad



Era un guasap de Irena que le decía: Sola y borracha puedes llegar a casa


----------



## pepinox (13 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Era un guasap de Irena que le decía: Sola y borracha puedes llegar a casa



Cuando la propaganda y la realidad disienten, siempre gana la dura realidad.


----------



## OBDC (13 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Cuando la propaganda y la realidad disienten, siempre gana la dura realidad.



En los hechos sí, pero en el Metaverso se anula la anomalía de Matrix.....
Esto no enseña nada a nadie.














Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Dejar un cadáver después de 24 días de putrefacción en una zona llena de policía y con todo el mundo ojo avizor ¿qué sentido tiene? y encima dejar hasta la mochila y el móvil.
> 
> Hubiera sido más inteligente enterrarlo en cal viva en cualquier predio alejado de la zona.



No tiene sentido andar trasladando el cadáver 24 días después con todo el mundo alerta salvo que (mensaje narco aparte) que tras la muerte el cadáver quedara inicialmente en un sitio que implicara directamente a alguien. Incialmente no se decidió a hacer nada pero con el paso de los días tuviera que arriesgarse sí o sí a sacarlo porque lo iban a encontrar. En ese caso intuyo que no habría muerto a manos del que lo trasladara pero sí en casa de alguien que no puede verse implicado con esta mujer. Ya sea porque se tratara de un marido infiel o de un presunto _cliente_, o de alguien que estaba alquilado y debía devolver su vivienda al propietario en una cierta fecha próxima (de ahí tantos días). Quizá esperó tanto para que bajaran las batidas y el interés. El riesgo de que le pillaran trasportando fiambre tenía que ser inferior al de que lo encontraran en un sitio que le implicara directamente. Aún así el tlf de la mujer podría chivar las ubicaciones de esa noche. Haber hecho desaparecer el tlf sería muy sospechoso. Dejándolo con el cadáver podría hacer pasar el suceso por fortuito y sin intervención externa. Otro riesgo que tuvo que sopesar.

Es todo muy raro. Lo único que tenemos claro de momento es que no hay machijmo implicado dado el silencio silencioso. ¿Y si fuera una mujer la principal sospechosa?


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Bueno, veo muchos recursos y muchas preocupaciones por una tipa que no era precisamente una santa.
> 
> Todos sabéis que el mismo caso, exactamente el mismo caso, que tuviera como víctima a un hombre ni siquiera sería noticia.



Bueno, vinimos por el LOL de ver a la mugre quedarse sin su asesinato machista mensual y nos quedamos a jugar al CSI.

Que ya habían comprado los rotuladores y cartones para las pancartas y todo y se les han quedado sin estrenar.

Lo siento nenes, nenas y nenos, a ver si el mes que viene tenéis más suerte con la lacra.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Feb 2022)

¿No se sabe nada nuevo hoy?


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿No se sabe nada nuevo hoy?



Ha desaparecido de los medios................


----------



## wopa (14 Feb 2022)

Dice la policía que está revisando los videos del funeral, a ver si hay conductas sospechosas. Si lloras mucho porque haces teatro, si lloras poco eres sospechoso, si no vas te investigan, si fuiste también al tanatorio por algo será... Es un cachondeo. Ese es el nivel.









La Guardia Civil revisa los vídeos del funeral de Esther López y sus contactos en redes sociales


La Guardia Civil revisa al detalle los vídeos del funeral de Esther López en Traspinedo y sus contactos en redes sociales poco antes de morir




okdiario.com


----------



## Murray's (14 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Dice la policía que está revisando los videos del funeral, a ver si hay conductas sospechosas. Si lloras mucho porque haces teatro, si lloras poco eres sospechoso, si no vas te investigan, si fuiste también al tanatorio por algo será... Es un cachondeo. Ese es el nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Paripé todo para que vean las feminazis y los medios de TV que hacen algo.

Ellos saben que no hay ningún asesino. El 99% de homicidios deja marca, sangre, cortes, heridas...o es por arma blanca, o un disparo con pistola o ahogamiento. Y de eso no hay nada.solo hemorragia interna y politeaumatismo en el torax.


----------



## pepinox (14 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Dice la policía que está revisando los videos del funeral, a ver si hay conductas sospechosas. Si lloras mucho porque haces teatro, si lloras poco eres sospechoso, si no vas te investigan, si fuiste también al tanatorio por algo será... Es un cachondeo. Ese es el nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El auténtico cachondeo, pero del bueno, Y QUE YA SE NOS ESTÁ OLVIDANDO, es que un sospechoso pasó 6 días seguidos en el calabozo por este asunto. Al final tuvieron que ponerlo en libertad, después de usar esa "técnica" para "romperlo" y hacerlo "confesar". No confesó, pese a todo, porque es INOCENTE. Pero aún así no olvidemos que la Guardia Civil lo tuvo preso en sus calabozos 6 días sin ver la luz del sol, mientras le "interrogaba", y claro, mientras estaban a esto no estaban a rastrear el terreno: ¿para qué iban a patearse el lugar, si el "culpable" confesaría a poco que le apretaran las tuercas?

FAIL investigación policial.
FAIL Estado de Derecho
FAIL presunción de inocencia.


----------



## Murray's (14 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿No se sabe nada nuevo hoy?




Que ya no interesa, porque no hay ningún hombre blanco asesino.


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

Tanto silencio es elocuente.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (14 Feb 2022)

Vaya, ¡ya ni me acordaba de este caso!
Parece que no le pueden sacar rédito político y lo han pasado al protocolo B.


----------



## OBDC (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que tiene que investigar la GC es como la GC no encontró el cuerpo en la cuneta a las horas de su denuncia de desaparición como mucho...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Feb 2022)

El asunto está a esto de ser enterrado y nunca mejor dicho, no sirve a los propositos de los que ya sabemos.


----------



## perrosno (14 Feb 2022)

Acojonante el silencio mediático, han pasado de hacer un programa especial de En el Punto de Mira, a no decir ni media palabra en ninguna cadena.
Ya no interesa, está muy claro.


----------



## pepinox (14 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que tiene que investigar ña GC es como la GC no encontró el cuerpo en la cuneta a las horas de su denuncia de desaparición como mucho...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Se tiraron 6 días seguidos interrogando al sospechoso que tenían detenido. Habían mordido a la "presa" y no querían soltarla. Estaban muy ocupados practicando la tortura psicológica con el sospechoso.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que la autopsia preliminar la hicieron rapidísimo pero la definitiva se está haciendo de rogar. 

Lo único que ya se puede dar por cierto es que el cadáver llevaba en la cuneta desde el minuto uno y que las tareas de búsqueda fueron una monumental cagada.


----------



## OBDC (14 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Se tiraron 6 días seguidos interrogando al sospechoso que tenían detenido. Habían mordido a la "presa" y no querían soltarla. Estaban muy ocupados practicando la tortura psicológica con el sospechoso.



Tenían orden tácita de cazar un hombre blanco hetero para dar combustible al circo político populista del género.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Murray's (14 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que tiene que investigar ña GC es como la GC no encontró el cuerpo en la cuneta a las horas de su denuncia de desaparición como mucho...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Parece ser que esta vez no han sido listos, eso pasa y eso mismo que dices lo pensaria el borrego medio si continuara saliendo este caso en TV por eso ya no sale.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que tiene que investigar ña GC es como la GC no encontró el cuerpo en la cuneta a las horas de su denuncia de desaparición como mucho...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



tambien tienen que hacerse ver lo del filtrar a los medios tonterias del movil, ya es por lo menos la tercera vez que usan el mismo truco y parece que de mucho no les sirve, esta vez dijeron que ya tenian duplicado el telefono, no se dan cuenta que con esos truquillos tan simples al final lo que estan haciendo es que los criminales se las vayan sabiendo todas, imagino que lo hacen para ver si gente a la que siguen se ponen nerviosos o si hablan algo por el movil mientras los tienen pinchados.

Fue muy cantoso todo lo que empezaron a hablar del movil con la muchacha aquella Diana y cuando esta vez empezaron en la tele a decir que estaba duplicado el movil y que eso llevaria a averiguar cosas pense joder otra vez no....


----------



## OBDC (14 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Parece ser que esta vez no han sido listos, eso pasa y eso mismo que dices lo pensaria el borrego medio si continuara saliendo este caso en TV por eso ya no sale.



Esto se va a tapar con un golpe de circo mediatico por la "escalada de la ultra derecha" en las elecciones.
Lamento la muerte de Esther, pero aún lamento más el intento ruin de usar su muerte cono gasolina populista. Una vergüenza que refleja con absoluta certidumbre la cala moral de los medios de comunicación que venden su altavoz al mejor postor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (14 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tambien tienen que hacerse ver lo del filtrar a los medios tonterias del movil, ya es por lo menos la tercera vez que usan el mismo truco y parece que de mucho no les sirve, esta vez dijeron que ya tenian duplicado el telefono, no se dan cuenta que con esos truquillos tan simples al final lo que estan haciendo es que los criminales se las vayan sabiendo todas, imagino que lo hacen para ver si gente a la que siguen se ponen nerviosos o si hablan algo por el movil mientras los tienen pinchados.
> 
> Fue muy cantoso todo lo que empezaron a hablar del movil con la muchacha aquella Diana y cuando esta vez empezaron en la tele a decir que estaba duplicado el movil y que eso llevaria a averiguar cosas pense joder otra vez no....



Si el attention ware no llega solamente a la salud pública con el TikTok, también llega a las fuerzas de seguridad; lo único que todavía siguen usando la TV porque el TikTok es poco serio, pero el fin es el mismo.
Vivimos en una sociedad que importa más aparentar en "redes sociales" que en serlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si el attention ware no llega solamente a la salud pública con el TikTok, también llega a las fuerzas de seguridad; lo único que todavía siguen usando la TV porque el TikTok es poco serio, pero el fin es el mismo.
> Vivimos en una sociedad que importa más aparentar en "redes sociales" que en serlo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Este año para opositar se aconsejaba saber y hacer saber que sabes de redes sociales...... ademas habia una pregunta en la que te planteaban el que te parecia que la policia use las redes sociales.


----------



## pepinox (14 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Este año para opositar se aconsejaba saber y hacer saber que sabes de redes sociales...... ademas habia una pregunta en la que te planteaban el que te parecia que la policia use las redes sociales.



¿Pero tú no vivías de tus pisos? ¿Ahora opositas a madero?


----------



## Knight who says ni (15 Feb 2022)

que poco se habla de esto ahora en los medios...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Pero tú no vivías de tus pisos? ¿Ahora opositas a madero?



Me entretengo con eso, estaba aburrido de cojones con la pandemia y no poder hacer nada, encima me he quedado cerquita he pasado varios cortes.... ademas no se sabe que nos depara el futuro y me hizo bastante ilusion lo de que ya dejen utilizar porras estensibles.

Los pisos siguen produciendo, por eso puedo hacer lo que quiera, si es opositar pues opositar.


----------



## pepinox (15 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me entretengo con eso, estaba aburrido de cojones con la pandemia y no poder hacer nada, encima me he quedado cerquita he pasado varios cortes.... ademas no se sabe que nos depara el futuro y me hizo bastante ilusion lo de que ya dejen utilizar porras estensibles.
> 
> Los pisos siguen produciendo, por eso puedo hacer lo que quiera, si es opositar pues opositar.



No entiendo qué ilusión puede provocar una porra extensible. Todo lo demás, OK.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No entiendo qué ilusión puede provocar una porra extensible. Todo lo demás, OK.



La porra estensible en si no me hace ilusion, el poder usarla si, debe ser gratificante.


----------



## OBDC (15 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No entiendo qué ilusión puede provocar una porra extensible. Todo lo demás, OK.



Una porra extensible es como una polla; hasta que no está erecta no impresiona a nadie.
@Notrabajo34 parece tener experiencia blandiendo la polla, así que es comprensible la analogía.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## pepinox (15 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La porra estensible en si no me hace ilusion, el poder usarla si, debe ser gratificante.



Háztelo mirar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Háztelo mirar.



Dicen por el foro que soy un psicopata preguntale a @stuka 

Yo creo que en estos tiempos de tercera guerra mundial mi fria personalidad sera totalmente imprescindible para sobrevivir.

Tampoco tengo ilusion en blandir la porra contra todo el mundo, si por ejemplo son buenas personas de vox no voy a tener ilusion ninguna en mostrarsela, para que veas que si tengo sentimientos.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dicen por el foro que soy un psicopata preguntale a @stuka
> 
> Yo creo que en estos tiempos de tercera guerra mundial mi fria personalidad sera totalmente imprescindible para sobrevivir.
> 
> Tampoco tengo ilusion en blandir la porra contra todo el mundo, si por ejemplo son buenas personas de vox no voy a tener ilusion ninguna en mostrarsela, para que veas que si tengo sentimientos.



No pasas el psicológico y lo sabes..


----------



## JuanMacClane (15 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La verdad es que la autopsia preliminar la hicieron rapidísimo pero la definitiva se está haciendo de rogar.
> 
> Lo único que ya se puede dar por cierto es que el cadáver llevaba en la cuneta desde el minuto uno y que las tareas de búsqueda fueron una monumental cagada.



¿qué autopsia definitiva? Si el cadaver ya está enterrado.
Supongo que te refieres a los resultados de toxicología y otras pruebas.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Feb 2022)

Tendrá algo que ver?


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Van a pasar página para que la borregada no se de cuenta de su incompetencia. 
El tema es el siguiente:
-Si pueden obtener rendimiento político (feminismo, viogen, 8m, etc...) se convierte en caso mediático.
-Si la cagan y no pueden obtener rendimiento político pasan pagina rápidamente.

Esta es la basura corrupta que tenemos de políticos y periodistas en este estercolero.


----------



## Cremilo (16 Feb 2022)

Ahora desmienten "tajantemente" lo del wasap a su madre... Ya dije cuando traje el dato al hilo que no se podía uno fiar mucho de los relatos de los periolistos. 










El rastro de Esther López se pierde a las 6 de la mañana y no usó el móvil para contactar con su madre


El rastro de Esther López se pierde a las 6 de la mañana alas afueras de Traspinedo y no usó el móvil para contactar con su madre




okdiario.com





_Los investigadores siguen trabajando en el análisis del teléfono de Esther para tratar de saber qué más les puede contar. Ahora saben que ese terminal tuvo actividad durante la madrugada y hasta poco antes de que su señal desapareciera hasta ser encontrado 24 días después, pero lo que *desmienten tajantemente es que esa actividad estuviera relacionada con escribir o llamar a su madre*. De hecho las fuentes consultadas por OKDADIARIO no reducen sólo a su propio teléfono los indicios que les hacen estar *seguros de que Esther se encontraba con vida sobre las 6 de la mañana*._​​[...]​​_La causa judicial sigue secreta y los investigadores mantienen intactas sus sospechas iniciales. Saben que Esther sufrió un *acontecimiento violento* *previo a su muerte horas después de desaparecer*, pero para todo lo demás insisten en ir “con pies de plomo”, aseguran literalmente. Por eso todos los sospechosos iniciales lo siguen siendo a día de hoy, y todo lo probable sigue siendo posible, desde un traslado del cuerpo poco antes de su hallazgo a su permanencia en la cuneta donde se la encontró durante todo este tiempo. Al menos que entre tanta incertidumbre la madre de la joven tenga la certeza de que ni ella ni nadie pudo evitar lo que le pasó a su hija porque no le mandó ningún wasap poco antes de perder la vida._​


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La verdad es que la autopsia preliminar la hicieron rapidísimo pero la definitiva se está haciendo de rogar.
> 
> Lo único que ya se puede dar por cierto es que el cadáver llevaba en la cuneta desde el minuto uno y que las tareas de búsqueda fueron una monumental cagada.



Hablando desde el desconocimiento y usando la lógica...

¿No es de suponer que la técnica forense puede afirmar sin lugar a dudas si el cuerpo estaba o no allí desde el momento de la muerte?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Ahora desmienten "tajantemente" lo del wasap a su madre... Ya dije cuando traje el dato al hilo que no se podía uno fiar mucho de los relatos de los periolistos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que no tienen ni puta idea de por dónde empezar a investigar, ni de cómo, ni cuándo murió. En pocas paoabras


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (16 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Tendrá algo que ver?



Hay que ser un HIJO DE PUTA para escribir eso, sea con las intenciones que sean.


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vamos, que no tienen ni puta idea de por dónde empezar a investigar, ni de cómo, ni cuándo murió. En pocas paoabras



No me creo que no tengan por dónde empezar.

Cosa muy distinta es que este asunto se haya hundido en la lista de prioridades. ¿Cuándo y por qué?


----------



## César Borgia (16 Feb 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Hay que ser un HIJO DE PUTA para escribir eso, sea con las intenciones que sean.



A quien te refieres al periodista del tuit o a mí? porque mi pregunta es retórica ya que no entiendo que tiene que ver esta muerte con el resultado de las elecciones.


----------



## perrosno (16 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> que poco se habla de esto ahora en los medios...



Mas bien ya nada, hemos pasado de full 24/7 a silencio mediatico absoluto


----------



## Knight who says ni (16 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Mas bien ya nada, hemos pasado de full 24/7 a silencio mediatico absoluto



Sip, mi mujer, que no está contaminada por burbuja.info como yo, está flipando.


----------



## perrosno (16 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Sip, mi mujer, que no está contaminada por burbuja.info como yo, está flipando.



Y ya sólo faltaba lo del barco hundido en Terranova para no volver a saber nada mas del tema, que hijos de mil hienas son.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (16 Feb 2022)

Nada de nada.

Este silencio solo puede ser porque no tienen ninguna prueba. Si hubiese alguna prueba de homicidio y más contra un hombre bien que se hubiese filtrado


----------



## Busher (16 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No entiendo qué ilusión puede provocar una porra extensible. Todo lo demás, OK.



Pero a el le gustan eStensibles...


----------



## hijodeputin (16 Feb 2022)

*En los medios progres la puta telenovela de la puta de esther está 24 horas, mientras en la vida real 21 tios han muerto de frio y ahogados y casi ni es noticia.*


----------



## perrosno (17 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> *En los medios progres la puta telenovela de la puta de esther está 24 horas, mientras en la vida real 21 tios han muerto de frio y ahogados y casi ni es noticia.*



Te equivocas, llevan a piñón fijo con esto todo el día.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (17 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Te equivocas, llevan a piñón fijo con esto todo el día.



Pues yo en ningún sitio lo he visto.


----------



## hijodeputin (17 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Te equivocas, llevan a piñón fijo con esto todo el día.



pues menos mal


----------



## lefebre (17 Feb 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Hablando desde el desconocimiento y usando la lógica...
> 
> ¿No es de suponer que la técnica forense puede afirmar sin lugar a dudas si el cuerpo estaba o no allí desde el momento de la muerte?


----------



## perrosno (17 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Pues yo en ningún sitio lo he visto.



Programas chariles de la mañana, telenoticias de tarde y noche, también en el programa de Risto.
Si es cierto que con la chica esta fue brutal, pero porque pensaban que había viogen e iban a saco las 24h.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (17 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Programas chariles de la mañana, telenoticias de tarde y noche, también en programa de Risto.



Medio minuto? En telediarios? No he visto nada.

Los charoprogramas y la basura infecta de risto no la veo.


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


>



¿?


----------



## lefebre (17 Feb 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> ¿?



La técnica forense no es capaz de distinguir unos huesos de roedores de los de un niño. Mucho menos siquiera de saber la causa de la muerte:

 Dos (*no uno, dos*) informes forenses apuntan a que José Bretón incineró a sus hijos en Córdoba La Policía Científica dijo en octubre que los huesos hallados eran de animales Otro análisis que encargó la madre determina ahora que eran restos de niños
(11 meses de angustia por un error policial)
Y el ejemplo anterior donde ponen especial cuidado al ser juicios mediático.

Las batidas, incluidos drones, no son capaces de encontrar un cuerpo en superficie al lado de una carretera.

Veis mucha televisión. La 'ciencia' no puede hacer mucho más de lo que tu mismo eres capaz de hacer. A lo sumo dadas muestras de un señor A, y de otro B, indicar si son o no de la misma persona. Y aún así conviene repetir varias veces las pruebas.

La mayoría de los casos se cierran en falso o gracias a testigos o grabaciones con las que en realidad tú serías capaz de ver claramente los hechos. Si no, olvídate.

El problema es que los medios han mitificado la 'ciencia' como el nuevo mesianismo, cuando no es más que un método de razonamiento causa-efecto basado en la simple observación y repetición. Pasa lo mismo que con la medicina. Hoy en día la gente se atiborra a medicinas para todo. Pero al final descubre que la gente no vive mucho más de los 90 años típicos que se vivían el siglo pasado sin tomar nada. (salvo urgencias y algunos tratamientos específicos que te pueden salvar la vida en un momento dado).


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> La técnica forense no es capaz de distinguir unos huesos de roedores de los de un niño. Mucho menos siquiera de saber la causa de la muerte:
> 
> Dos (*no uno, dos*) informes forenses apuntan a que José Bretón incineró a sus hijos en Córdoba La Policía Científica dijo en octubre que los huesos hallados eran de animales Otro análisis que encargó la madre determina ahora que eran restos de niños
> (11 meses de angustia por un error policial)
> ...




Hombre, yo iba por lo sencillo. Tú has presupuesto que iba a por lo complicado y te has ido a lo de Bretón, etc.


Tú levantas un cadáver de veintipico días muerto y eres capaz de juzgar si está ahí desde el principio, la hierba chafada, los gusanos, etcétera, ¿o no?

Pues a eso me refería

El forense a esos mínimos debe llegar, no? O directamente es downie?


----------



## lefebre (17 Feb 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Hombre, yo iba por lo sencillo. Tú has presupuesto que iba a por lo complicado y te has ido a lo de Bretón, etc.
> 
> 
> Tú levantas un cadáver de veintipico días muerto y eres capaz de juzgar si está ahí desde el principio, la hierba chafada, los gusanos, etcétera, ¿o no?
> ...



En la pregunta llevas la respuesta. En cualquier caso tú tampoco lo sabrías.


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> En la pregunta llevas la respuesta. En cualquier caso tú tampoco lo sabrías.



Yo voy por el monte y veo un animal muerto ahí to tieso, lo muevo con un palo y se ve claramente si lleva ahí todo el tiempo o ha acabado alli abandonado por el que se lo estaba comiendo.

Y a perdonar vidas a otro sitio y a otro.

Taluec


----------



## lefebre (17 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> En la pregunta llevas la respuesta. En cualquier caso tú tampoco lo sabrías.





notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo voy por el monte y veo un animal muerto ahí to tieso, lo muevo con un palo y se ve claramente si lleva ahí todo el tiempo o ha acabado alli abandonado por el que se lo estaba comiendo.
> 
> Y a perdonar vidas a otro sitio y a otro.
> 
> Taluec



Pues métete a forense. Tienes un don especial. Llama a la guardia civil y ilústrales con tu sabiduria: "que digo yo que si la hierba está aplastada... poque si es así podría ayudar a los forenses...". Cuñaaaoooo


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Feb 2022)

Métete tú que ninguneas a los que han intervenido, y cuando alguien pregunta entras dando lecciones de huesos humanos y de animales y de lo mal que hacen los demás las cosas

Cuñado dice


----------



## fred (17 Feb 2022)

En esradio Alfonso Egea acaba de decir que todos los involucrados han confirmado que esa noche consumieron crack a mansalva.


----------



## lefebre (17 Feb 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Métete tú que ninguneas a los que han intervenido, y cuando alguien pregunta entras dando lecciones de huesos humanos y de animales y de lo mal que hacen los demás las cosas
> 
> Cuñado dice



Yo no he dicho que lo hagan mal. Yo lo que digo es que la ciencia no es ciencia ficción, y llega hasta donde llega.


----------



## perrosno (18 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> En esradio Alfonso Egea acaba de decir que todos los involucrados han confirmado que esa noche consumieron crack a mansalva.



¿Novedades del caso, o interesa ya el silencio mediático?


----------



## fred (18 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Novedades del caso, o interesa ya el silencio mediático?



También dijo que detendrán a uno por ser responsable de su muerte pero no porque quisiera matarla,vamos o que fue una sobredosis o que iban tan colocados de droja que ni sabían lo que hacían y pasó algo que provocó involuntariamente su muerte.


----------



## perrosno (18 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> También dijo que detendrán a uno por ser responsable de su muerte pero no porque quisiera matarla,vamos o que fue una sobredosis o que iban tan colocados de droja que ni sabían lo que hacían y pasó algo que provocó involuntariamente su muerte.



Lo que está claro es que mediatica y seguro que politicamente ya no interesa.
Cero noticias ya en la mass mierda.

Ya a saco a por la Pizpi de Madrit, es la única cosa que vende ahora mismo.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Feb 2022)

Latigazo cervical y cadera rota, compatible con atropello

Cadera rota y latigazo cervical: la autopsia de Esther López confirmaría que fue atropellada


----------



## Murray's (22 Feb 2022)

Caso olvidado, que descaro.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2022)

Sin aparentes signos de atropello una cadera rota?
Putos inutiles, encima de estar el cuerpo a 200 metros y tratar de encalomar el muerto al primer hombre blanco que andara por alli. Deberian rodar cabezas... entre ellas los de los periodistas.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2022)

DEP, Esther. Algun dia bailaremos juntos de nuevo


----------



## Busher (22 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Sin aparentes signos de atropello una cadera rota?
> Putos inutiles, encima de estar el cuerpo a 200 metros y tratar de encalomar el muerto al primer hombre blanco que andara por alli. Deberian rodar cabezas... entre ellas los de los periodistas.



Eh... Eeeeh....... EEEEEEEEHHHH......

Que la mayoria de coches los conducen hombres asi es que es probable que la atropellase un hombre... CRIMEN MACHISTA.

(Apunta, Irene... otro crimen machista, ya tenemos el cupo de hoy, vamonos de cumpleaños)


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Feb 2022)

Pues a mí me da bastante pánico que haya gente que no es capaz de hacerse cargo de una persona que ha atropellado.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues a mí me da bastante pánico que haya gente que no es capaz de hacerse cargo de una persona que ha atropellado.



Es habitual, cada dia mas.
El otro dia apuñalaron a una persona en Torrijos y se ve como la peña y los coches pasan al lado mientras la apuñalaban como si nada.
Nadie va a socorrerte si te pasa algo.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Es habitual, cada dia mas.
> El otro dia apuñalaron a una persona en Torrijos y se ve como la peña y los coches pasan al lado mientras la apuñalaban como si nada.
> Nadie va a socorrerte si te pasa algo.



Si, si eso ya lo sé. Por ello hay que aprender a sacarse las castañas del fuego uno solo


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Feb 2022)

Totalmente desaparecida...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Feb 2022)

Total, que el cadaver estuvo un mes tirado en la entrada del pueblo mientras en direccion contraria la buscaban hasta los geos con drones de rayos infrarrojos.


----------



## Lady_A (22 Feb 2022)

Pues nada pobre chica. Atropellada y tirada como un perro y alguno aqui en el foro de misoginos poniendola como siempre por puta etc.

Espero que cojan pronto al que la mato y la dejo tirada, pero pasado tanto tiempo igual hasta se libra de la carcel




Abrojo dijo:


> Latigazo cervical y cadera rota, compatible con atropello
> 
> Cadera rota y latigazo cervical: la autopsia de Esther López confirmaría que fue atropellada


----------



## Busher (22 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Total, que el cadaver estuvo un mes tirado en la entrada del pueblo mientras en direccion contraria la buscaban hasta los geos con drones de rayos infrarrojos.



Acuerdate de lo de Blanca Fdez. Ochoa... unos peliculeando con el helicoptero en unos riscos trepables y otro encontrandola en su tiempo libre con su perro jubilado al otro extremo del valle.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2022)

Ya te digo yo que ella disfruto mucho....a su manera.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2022)

Para ella....


----------



## César Borgia (22 Feb 2022)

Decían que no tenía huesos rotos y ahora tiene cadera y cervicales................

Que extraño todo lo de este asunto.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Caso olvidado, que descaro.



Olvidado no. 









Revelan nuevos datos de la autopsia de Esther López


El cuerpo de la joven fue encontrado el 5 de febrero tras varias semanas de búsqueda. Los primeros datos de la autopsia indican que tenía la cadera rota.



as.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Olvidado no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cadera rota en mujer joven, accidente de tráfico, atropello o caída desde cierta altura. Se necesita una considerable energía cinética para conseguir esa fractura en alguien joven.


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Feb 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que siga demorandose el informe toxicologico, ¿que lo están haciendo, por el centro de atención primaria?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que siga demorandose el informe toxicologico, ¿que lo están haciendo, por el centro de atención primaria?



Usted ha visto muchas series tipo CSI en la tele, me da.






El mundo de las pruebas forenses de laboratorio | Lab Tests Online-ES


Las pruebas forenses son la recopilación de datos para su análisis y uso en procedimientos legales, según las leyes de jurisdicciones particulares. Aprende cómo las pruebas forenses difieren de las pruebas de laboratorio clínico, incluida la capacitación especial requerida para el personal de...




labtestsonline.es


----------



## hamer (22 Feb 2022)

Este comentario deja bastante claro el tipo de escoria que eres.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

hamer dijo:


> Este comentario deja bastante claro el tipo de escoria que eres.



Si hubiera sido un comentario a un hombre hubieras dicho eso o reafirmado?
Sin acritud, no contestes en el foro, respondete a tí mismo esa pregunta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Demi Grante (22 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Decían que no tenía huesos rotos y ahora tiene cadera y cervicales................
> 
> Que extraño todo lo de este asunto.



"Dijeron" no, lo dijo una feminazi del PSOE intentando sacar rédito político. No tienen escrúpulos, no se de qué te sorprendes.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> "Dijeron" no, lo dijo una feminazi del PSOE intentando sacar rédito político. No tienen escrúpulos, no se de qué te sorprendes.



Yo lo de que no tenía huesos rotos lo he escuchado a varios periodistas que citaban fuentes oficiales , entre ellos Marlasca .........y ahora resulta que si tiene huesos rotos.................


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Yo lo de que no tenía huesos rotos lo he escuchado a varios periodistas que citaban fuentes oficiales , entre ellos Marlasca .........y ahora resulta que si tiene huesos rotos.................



¿Qué te esperas de esta gentuza? Que mienten directamente, luego cuando ya tienen la evidencia de que mienten, se hacen los locos. Callar es más rentable que pedir perdón o retractarse. Es el gobierno de la mentira, mentir es gratis, a la izquierda no le penaliza su electorado por mentir.


----------



## Orgelmeister (23 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que siga demorandose el informe toxicologico, ¿que lo están haciendo, por el centro de atención primaria?



Si, de primaria de infantil.

Me parece que están ganando tiempo para minimizar la trascendencia de la cagada de la batida. Porque empieza a parecer seguro que hubo cagada.

Luego, cuando suceda algo gordo en España, soltarán las conclusiones simultáneamente para que se pierdan entre el humo.

Entonces. ¿Ponemos atropello de furgoneta o todoterreno machista como caballo favorito?


----------



## guindos (23 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Qué te esperas de esta gentuza? Que mienten directamente, luego cuando ya tienen la evidencia de que mienten, se hacen los locos. Callar es más rentable que pedir perdón o retractarse. Es el gobierno de la mentira, mentir es gratis, a la izquierda no le penaliza su electorado por mentir.



Se filtra lo que se quiere para poner nervioso a quien quieren poner nervioso. A estas horas ya tienen al que detendrán, y solo falta un último paso


----------



## César Borgia (23 Feb 2022)

Esther López: La Guardia Civil busca un todoterreno azul que podría haberla atropellado


La compleja investigación tras el hallazgo del cadáver de Esther López, la joven desaparecida en Traspinedo (Valladolid), se complica.




okdiario.com


----------



## JuanMacClane (23 Feb 2022)

UN todoterreno.

¿Veis? Crimen machista


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Feb 2022)

Pero entoces de qué murió. Una cadera rota y un latigazo no matan a nadie...¿se quedó incosciente bajo cero y la helada hizo el resto? no me jodas que valladolid no es siberia.


----------



## Gusman (23 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Pero entoces de qué murió. Una cadera rota y un latigazo no matan a nadie...¿se quedó incosciente bajo cero y la helada hizo el resto? no me jodas que valladolid no es siberia.



Dijeron que tenia una hemorragia interna, seguramente a consecuencia del impacto.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Dijeron que tenia una hemorragia interna, seguramente a consecuencia del impacto.



Joder pobre mujer, menuda forma de morir. ojala pillen al culpable.

Si hubiera parado quizas estaria viva. El hospital de valladolid esta a 30 min dandole cera o menos supongo. Menudo cabron.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Feb 2022)

El conductor iria puestisimo, por eso no paro. Se jugaba la carcel sunque la hubiera ayudado.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Pero entoces de qué murió. Una cadera rota y un latigazo no matan a nadie...¿se quedó incosciente bajo cero y la helada hizo el resto? no me jodas que valladolid no es siberia.



Esos días hacía un frío helador por la noche. Podría haber muerto perfectamente de hipotermia, como el fotógrafo francés René Robert:









Muere el fotógrafo francés René Robert congelado tras toda la noche tirado en la calle por una caída


Pasaron nueve horas hasta que una sintecho avisara a los servicios de emergencias. Se desconocen los motivos por los que el fotógrafo francés René Robert cayó tras salir de su...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Plasteriano (23 Feb 2022)

hamer dijo:


> Este comentario deja bastante claro el tipo de escoria que eres.



Te lo voy a explicar.

Burbuja está repleto de subnormales, lo más retrasado y torturable de la sociedad.

El comentario de esta rata cretina es tan mongólico como si al morir alguien en un accidente laboral dijéramos:

"Eso le pasa por llevar una vida ordenada, levantarse temprano, pagar impuestos y cumplir con todas sus obligaciones. Si se hubiera quedado en su casa durmiendo la mona no le hubiera aplastado una grúa."

De hecho, mueren más personas en accidentes laborales (705 el año pasado, casi dos personas al día) que saliendo de fiesta. Así que no se trata ya sólo de su mala baba y resentimiento, sino que encima es subnormal.


----------



## pepinox (28 Feb 2022)

Y digo yo que una cadera rota y un latigazo cervical también son compatibles con caerse por el talud de 2 metros de altura de una cuneta profunda, ¿no?


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Mar 2022)

¿Seguimos sin noticias del machismo todoterrenal?


----------



## Gusman (1 Mar 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Seguimos sin noticias del machismo todoterrenal?



Estaran fabricando pruebas para imputar algun inocente que se coma el marrón y así dar de comer a la maquina feminzi y su programa de destrucción de la familia, base de la sociedad.


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Estaran fabricando pruebas para imputar algun inocente que se coma el marrón y así dar de comer a la maquina feminzi y su programa de destrucción de la familia, base de la sociedad.



Tic TAC tic TAC chochoeme.

No lo descartaría, igual ya saben quién fue y están reteniendo la info para cerca del akelarre y de paso a ver si lo de Ucrania pierde interés para que no les desluzca su día mágico especial y las subvenciones que acarrea la "lacra".

Desde el 11M ya no hay reglas.


----------



## Gusman (1 Mar 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Tic TAC tic TAC chochoeme.
> 
> No lo descartaría, igual ya saben quién fue y están reteniendo la info para cerca del akelarre y de paso a ver si lo de Ucrania pierde interés para que no les desluzca su día mágico especial y las subvenciones que acarrea la "lacra".
> 
> Desde el 11M ya no hay reglas.



Es que no es facil montar el circo mediático, lleva su tiempo de preparación, sobre todo cuando se les descuadra algo, como que aparezca el cadaver en una cuneta de camino a su casa 1 mes despues.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Mar 2022)

Este sábado 12 de marzo se han cumplido dos meses desde que *Esther López* saliera de su casa a ver un partido de fútbol con amigos para no regresar nunca más. La investigación del caso ha tenido una precisión quirúrgica, sobre todo superados los primeros días repletos de improvisación y voluntariedad vecinal. Pero incluso de aquel galimatías se obtuvieron datos valiosísimos. Ahora, ocho semanas después, la lista de sospechosos está compuesta por un listado de nombres “reducido y manejable”, según fuentes directas del caso.

Pocos se acuerdan ahora, pero la desaparición de Esther López llegó a ser calificada como de bajo riesgo, y no porque la familia de Esther no denunciara inmediatamente, ese dato corrió como la pólvora y es manifiestamente *falso*, sino porque tal vez faltó la diligencia administrativa que a veces rodea estos casos. El tiempo al menos ha demostrado que aquello no supuso una diferencia para el destino de la mujer de 35 años ya que se da por sentado que Esther fue víctima de una *muerte violenta* y una desaparición forzosa esa misma noche. Cuando *Miguel López*, su padre, quiso denunciar la desaparición de su hija, tras descubrir su mujer *Chus* a primera hora de la mañana que Esther no estaba en su cama, el destino de la chica ya estaba decidido.

Y a partir de ahí llegaron los responsables del caso desde la Comandancia de Valladolid, quienes además aceptaron de buen grado la colaboración de la Unidad Central Operativa, la *UCO*. No, no hubo desacuerdos ni desavenencias. Desde entonces ha habido *reuniones* fluidas y permanentes para tomar las grandes decisiones del caso, una de ellas, la última, y por unanimidad, rebajar el calibre de las sospechas sobre el único detenido hasta ahora, Ramón alias _*El Manitas*_, a quien la juez del caso no retira su condición de investigado, pero sí le rebaja las medidas a las que estaba sujeto.


Pero que hubiera un solo detenido hasta el momento no significa que no hubiera más sospechosos. A Ramón se le detuvo por una mezcla de necesidad y convencimiento. Lo segundo lo sustentaban sus *contradicciones*, dijo haber visto a Esther cuando llevaba cuatro días desaparecida, su *proximidad* al punto exacto de su desaparición y su historial *violento*, pero la necesidad se impuso a la prudencia porque Ramón tenía billete para viajar fuera de España. Junto con él transcendió que los agentes tenían su atención puesta en otros dos hombres: *Óscar* y *Carolo*.

Todos los demás sospechosos


Como para no tenerlos en cuenta. Se trataba de las dos últimas personas en ver con vida a Esther la noche de su desaparición. La joven salió del último bar en el que estuvo aquella noche pasadas las dos de la madrugada. Los tres salieron del pueblo en coche, hicieron una parada en la que los hombres acabaron reconociendo que hubo consumo de *drogas* y siguieron trayecto hasta dejar a Carolo cerca de su casa, a unos kilómetros a las afueras de Traspinedo. Luego Óscar contó que unos metros más adelante Esther se enfadó con él por no querer seguir de fiesta y que por eso tuvo que dejarla en mitad de una carretera comarcal, a altas horas de la madrugada y con temperaturas *bajo cero*.

El listado de personas de interés para la Guardia Civil lo completaban más nombres: el amigo que recogió a Esther en su casa aquella tarde, otro más con el que vio el partido de fútbol en un bar, los que interactuaron con ella en algún momento de aquella noche, bien en persona bien a través de su *teléfono móvil*, algunos de sus amigos en redes sociales. De hecho, los investigadores se centraron en *tres varones* que aparecían entre sus contactos en *Internet*. Hubo personas de interés en Traspinedo, pero también lejos de allí, de hecho, en Valladolid se siguió la pista a personas que mantenían cierta relación con la joven desaparecida.

Los investigadores le dieron la vuelta como a un calcetín a la vida de Esther López y de su familia, llevándose de su casa elementos como el ordenador de la joven y revisando las *coartadas* de todos los que tuvieran relación con ella fuera del tipo que fuera. Tan intensa fue la prospección sobre el entorno de la joven que una vez fue hallado su cadáver y entregado a su familia fueron varios los investigadores que asistieron a su *entierro* para no quitarle ojo al comportamiento de todos los asistentes, independientemente de su edad, sexo y parentesco. De hecho, el comportamiento de *un varón desconocido* para los guardias civiles que llevan el caso de Esther les llamó poderosamente la atención.

Ahora todos esos nombres han sido recolocados, como el de Ramón _El Manitas_, tachados o subrayados. Estos últimos son sobre los que recaen las mayores sospechas. Tal vez porque sus coches fueron grabados la noche de la muerte de Esther, o porque sus teléfonos delatan algún movimiento o quizá porque su coartada flaquea. Al menos es ya un número “muy manejable” fruto de haber reducido “drásticamente” la lista de sospechosos entre los que buscar al responsable de la muerte de Esther.










La Guardia Civil reduce "drásticamente" la lista de sospechosos por el crimen de Esther López


La Guardia Civil consigue reducir "drásticamente" la lista de personas sospechosas por el crimen de Esther López en Traspinedo




okdiario.com


----------



## Lady_A (12 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este sábado 12 de marzo se han cumplido dos meses desde que *Esther López* saliera de su casa a ver un partido de fútbol con amigos para no regresar nunca más. La investigación del caso ha tenido una precisión quirúrgica, sobre todo superados los primeros días repletos de improvisación y voluntariedad vecinal. Pero incluso de aquel galimatías se obtuvieron datos valiosísimos. Ahora, ocho semanas después, la lista de sospechosos está compuesta por un listado de nombres “reducido y manejable”, según fuentes directas del caso.
> 
> Pocos se acuerdan ahora, pero la desaparición de Esther López llegó a ser calificada como de bajo riesgo, y no porque la familia de Esther no denunciara inmediatamente, ese dato corrió como la pólvora y es manifiestamente *falso*, sino porque tal vez faltó la diligencia administrativa que a veces rodea estos casos. El tiempo al menos ha demostrado que aquello no supuso una diferencia para el destino de la mujer de 35 años ya que se da por sentado que Esther fue víctima de una *muerte violenta* y una desaparición forzosa esa misma noche. Cuando *Miguel López*, su padre, quiso denunciar la desaparición de su hija, tras descubrir su mujer *Chus* a primera hora de la mañana que Esther no estaba en su cama, el destino de la chica ya estaba decidido.
> 
> ...




Entonces segun este texto. ¿Siguen pensando que el atropello no fue accidental?

En todo caso apropello accidental o no, espero que cojan y paque la persona que la atropello y la dejo alli para que se muriera lentamente. Parece probable por las heridas que tenia, que de haber llamado a una ambulancia y a la policía, Esther estaria viva o podria haberlo estado.


----------



## seven up (12 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Entonces segun este texto. ¿Siguen pensando que el atropello no fue accidental?
> 
> En todo caso apropello accidental o no, espero que cojan y paque la persona que la atropello y la dejo alli para que se muriera lentamente. Parece probable por las heridas que tenia, que de haber llamado a una ambulancia y a la policía, Esther estaria viva o podria haberlo estado.



No, lo que se deduce del texto, es que después de dos meses seguimos en las mismas, NPI.

No dicen si hubo atropello o no.
No dicen si el manitas está implicado o no.
No dicen si sus amigos y conocidos están implicados o no.
No dicen si fue una muerte fortuita o no.
No dicen si el cuerpo estuvo 25 días tirado en el mismo sitio o no.

Como siempre, muchas palabras para no decir nada.


----------



## nelsoncito (12 Mar 2022)

¿Ya resucitó?


----------



## Gusman (12 Mar 2022)

Los inutiles que llevan el caso estan como al principio. Ya no saben a quien encalomarle el muerto.


----------



## pepinox (12 Mar 2022)

No me creo ni de coña lo del atropello. Pero es el clavo ardiendo al que tienen que agarrarse los investigadores para no reconocer que han hecho un ridículo espantoso, aparte de tener 7 días en el calabozo a El Manitas, siendo inocente.


----------



## saturn (12 Mar 2022)

Qué curioso q siempre son tías las victimas.

De todos modos mis condolencias. 

R. I.P.


----------



## wopa (12 Mar 2022)

No tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Mar 2022)

Al final se descubre algo o va a ser como lo de igualada?


----------



## jotace (12 Mar 2022)

¡Joder, un todoterreno que va hacia el pueblucho de madrugada!! ¿Tan difícil es estudiar los móviles en movimiento de esas horas?

¡Tampoco debe haber tantos, ni 10 seguro, y todoterrenos menos!!


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Mar 2022)

Esther se queda sin justicia.

Habrán puesto a los maderos a perseguir rusos e incautar sus pertenencias.


----------



## wopa (12 Mar 2022)

Están investigando las llamadas, las matrículas, los videos del funeral, las localizaciones, los mensajes...

No flipemos. El listado son unos folios de mierda que lo haces en dos horas. Matrículas lo mismo. ¿Cuántos todoterrenos azules hay allí? Se sienta Charo al ordenador de Tráfico y no sale más de un folio. 

No tienen ni puta idea de nada. Ya lo de la aparición del cadáver y las autopsias es de traca. Todo es una burla. Primero que sin lesiones, colocada acostada e incluso limpia, con sus pertenencias igualmente ordenadas y limpias. Ahora es hostión de todoterreno a alta velocidad, caderas rotas, cuello roto y la hostia puta. Así, por la cara, porque no hay restos del atropello ni en sus ropas ni en la calzada ni en ningún sitio. 

Es de subnormales creer que el cuerpo estuvo allí a la vista de todo el mundo y nadie lo vio. 

Mañana será sobredosis. Ya andan diciendo que si fumaron crack y tal... 

Y si no suicidio. Que el crack daba ideas suicidas, que tomaba drogas, que un día la vieron deprimida...

No tienen ni puta idea. Inutilidad total.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (12 Mar 2022)

Pero despues de 1 mes como no van a saber si:

- El cuerpo siempre estuvo allí.
- Si había consumido drogas abundantemente.
- Si hay signos reales de violencia o accidente.

Efectivamente como estáis diciendo no tienen nada, porque no hay nada, estaba hipercolocada y se muró allí. Y no lo quieren reconocer.


----------



## wopa (12 Mar 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Pero despues de 1 mes como no van a saber si:
> 
> - El cuerpo siempre estuvo allí.
> - Si había consumido drogas abundantemente.
> ...



Parece improbable. Te recuerdo que el tipo que descubrió el cadáver, un Paco paisano, dijo que el cuerpo estaba limpio, que su ropa brillaba, y que él pasaba por allí todos los días y NO ESTABA ALLÍ. Incluso dos familiares directos de Esther que aprovechaban cada día para hacer y deshacer ese camino en busca de indicios, 

*Obviamente si te pasas 20 días tirada en una cuneta, en pleno invierno, tu ropa no está limpia.*

Esta declaración estará en el sumario.









El testigo que halló el cuerpo de Esther López: “No estaba allí antes al 100%, su chaquetón brillaba al sol”


El vecino que halló el cuerpo de Esther López a las afueras de Traspinedo iba con perros que tampoco lo percibieron los días previos




okdiario.com













La Guardia Civil da credibilidad al hombre que halló el cuerpo de Esther López: "Paso por aquí casi a diario"


El hombre que encontró el cadáver de Esther López a las afueras de Traspinedo declara que pasó “casi a diario” por esa cuneta




okdiario.com


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Luego Óscar contó que unos metros más adelante Esther se enfadó con él por no querer seguir de fiesta y que por eso tuvo que dejarla en mitad de una carretera comarcal, a altas horas de la madrugada y con temperaturas *bajo cero*.



Aunque ya existe para los autobuseros nocturnos, les veo sacando una ley que obligue a cualquier civil a acompañar a una mujer hasta la puerta de su casa.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Aunque ya existe para los autobuseros nocturnos, les veo sacando una ley que obligue a cualquier civil a acompañar a una mujer hasta la puerta de su casa.



En este caso no serviría de nada ya que era ella la que no quería ir a casa.................

Este caso huele mucho, eso de que la uco se "ofrezca" y los investigadores de la comandancia de Valladolid rechacen la ayuda.....

Si no tienen claro las causas y menos él o los "autores", en caso de que existan, no veo ningún motivo para rechazar esa ayuda. A no ser que sí sepan como ha sido y no interese que salga a la luz .......entonces cuantos menos investigadores intervengan mejor.


----------



## Gusman (13 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En este caso no serviría de nada ya que era ella la que no quería ir a casa.................
> 
> Este caso huele mucho, eso de que la uco se "ofrezca" y los investigadores de la comandancia de Valladolid rechacen la ayuda.....
> 
> Si no tienen claro las causas y menos él o los "autores", en caso de que existan, no veo ningún motivo para rechazar esa ayuda. A no ser que sí sepan como ha sido y no interese que salga a la luz .......entonces cuantos menos investigadores intervengan mejor.



Yo veo tema de medallitas y meritos entre mandos de la GC. Asi de simple.


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2022)

Están buscando como convertir esta muerte en algo de rédito mediático con perspectiva de género.
A alguien se la van a encajar, el problema es que va a tener que ser creíble y no encuentran resquicio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pdid (13 Mar 2022)

Cuántos todoterrenos pueden circular en una carretera secundaria, un dia entre semana y a las 3 de la mañana? Que se dejen de cuentos que habiendo cámaras ya lo sabrían.


----------



## Petazetah (13 Mar 2022)

Se ha dicho muchas veces por aquí ya, es un caso que querían haberlo usado políticamente para las elecciones de cyl, calcularon mal y ahora no hay por dónde cogerlo, han perdido toda credibilidad.


----------



## notengodeudas (13 Mar 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Pero despues de 1 mes como no van a saber si:
> 
> - *El cuerpo siempre estuvo allí.*
> - Si había consumido drogas abundantemente.
> ...



Eso le comenté a un forero y me respondió que había visto mucho CSI


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Mar 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Pero despues de 1 mes como no van a saber si:
> 
> - El cuerpo siempre estuvo allí.
> - Si había consumido drogas abundantemente.
> ...



También es posible que muriera de "repentinitis"... hecho que tampoco querrían reconocer si fuera el caso.


----------



## Gusman (31 Mar 2022)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## Lady_A (31 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



Pasa lo de siempre. Cuando llegan a un atolladero ya no informan mas. Parecéis nuevos.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Abr 2022)

Ná. Al final pasaría lo más lógico. Se volvía para casa y le dio un chungo y allí se quedó. Lo increible es que no buscaran en el camino lógico para volver a casa desde el primer día.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



No pudieron inculpar a nadie y entonces echaron tierra por encima. Fin de la historia.


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Abr 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En este caso no serviría de nada ya que era ella la que no quería ir a casa.................
> 
> Este caso huele mucho, eso de que la uco se "ofrezca" y los investigadores de la comandancia de Valladolid rechacen la ayuda.....
> 
> Si no tienen claro las causas y menos él o los "autores", en caso de que existan, no veo ningún motivo para rechazar esa ayuda. A no ser que sí sepan como ha sido y no interese que salga a la luz .......entonces cuantos menos investigadores intervengan mejor.




En los pueblos pequeños pasan cosas que no creeríais.

Una vez intentamos denunciar un delito y los propios sheriffs del pueblo pusieron mucho empeño en que no lo hicieramos.

Más adelante nos dimos cuenta de que estaban en el ajo.


----------



## Lady_A (4 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ná. Al final pasaría lo más lógico. Se volvía para casa y le dio un chungo y allí se quedó. Lo increible es que no buscaran en el camino lógico para volver a casa desde el primer día.



¿Pero no decían que fue un atropello?

Lo que no sabían si intencionado o alguien y no se dio cuenta.

El caso es que o no tienen pistas o nunca se sabrá.

Ademas, si alguien notó un golpe en algún coche puede que no le diera importancia y como se tardó tanto en encontrarla pues ya nadie lo recuerda.

Lo cierto es que es tan raro que se llevara ahi tirada un mes y con tanta búsqueda nadie la viera. Pero así parece ser o así se queda.


----------



## Lady_A (6 Abr 2022)

Actualizacion

Están buscando ADN de Esther en el coche de uno de los amigos.

La cosa se complica


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (6 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Actualizacion
> 
> Están buscando ADN de Esther en el coche de uno de los amigos.
> 
> La cosa se complica



Poco consistente me parece, puede ser de cualquier día
si no hay confesión...


----------



## fred (6 Abr 2022)

Amos no jodas,si esos coches ya deberían de estar superanalizados desde el cenicero hasta el tubo de escape


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Abr 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> En los pueblos pequeños pasan cosas que no creeríais.
> 
> Una vez intentamos denunciar un delito y los propios sheriffs del pueblo pusieron mucho empeño en que no lo hicieramos.
> 
> Más adelante nos dimos cuenta de que estaban en el ajo.



Hay muchas infidelidades 
Unos liados con otros.
Hijos q cree el marido q es de él y es de otro


----------



## Lady_A (6 Abr 2022)

Actualizacion

- El coche fue analizado hace tiempo y se cree que fue limpiado
- Creen que han transladado el cuerpo
- Oscar, uno de los amigos, es el propietario del coche
- El amigo que dice que discutió con ella admite que la dejo sola en la carretera

La hipótesis es que algo paso, atropello y translado de cadáver.





fred dijo:


> Amos no jodas,si esos coches ya deberían de estar superanalizados desde el cenicero hasta el tubo de escape



Ya lo miraron y puede que existiera pruebas por eso un segundo análisis.

Buscan sangre.


----------



## Lady_A (6 Abr 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> Poco consistente me parece, puede ser de cualquier día
> si no hay confesión...



Sangre. Y creen que hubo translado en el coche.

Si se confirma la hipótesis el amigo habría discutido con ella, la habría atropellado y había transladado en el mismo coche. Pero seamos cautos.


----------



## granville (6 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Sangre. Y creen que hubo translado en el coche.
> 
> Si se confirma la hipótesis el amigo habría discutido con ella, la habría atropellado y había transladado en el mismo coche. Pero seamos cautos.



pero no decia que tenian las camaras del cruce y habian triangulado los moviles, eso seria muy facil de saber, si el coche paro y continuo o si el coche paro salio ella y despues el la siguio por la carretera de entrada al pueblo


----------



## Lady_A (6 Abr 2022)

granville dijo:


> pero no decia que tenian las camaras del cruce y habian triangulado los moviles, eso seria muy facil de saber, si el coche paro y continuo o si el coche paro salio ella y despues el la siguio por la carretera de entrada al pueblo



Creo que la triangulación no te da el tiempo que pararon y ellos ya admitieron que estuvieron parados creo recordar. Hubo diferentes versiones.

Lo de las cámaras, la mayoría de las cámaras no miran a la carretera y las que si miran no estan en ese tipo de carreteras.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (6 Abr 2022)

Después de tres meses de la desaparición, y dos de la aparición del cuerpo, se ponen a analizar el coche de uno de los sospechosos, que será el mismo oche en el que fue ella estando viva.
Surrealista es poco


----------



## Lady_A (6 Abr 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Después de tres meses de la desaparición, y dos de la aparición del cuerpo, se ponen a analizar el coche de uno de los sospechosos, que será el mismo oche en el que fue ella estando viva.
> Surrealista es poco



Creó que estan buscando sangre. Por si despues del atropello translado el cadáver.

Pero vamos, subrealista. Se centraron tanto en el tipo ese, el manitas, que no miraron bien los coches de los otros tipos. O si lo miraron lo miraron por encima.


----------



## JuanMacClane (6 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Actualizacion
> 
> - El coche fue analizado hace tiempo y se cree que fue limpiado
> - Creen que han transladado el cuerpo
> ...



¿Qué actualización ni leches? Si todo eso ya se hizo antes de que apareciese el cuerpo, o al poco de aparecer

La hipótesis es que no hay hipótesis ni nada. Pero algunAs seguís empeñadas en que hubo un machirulo culpable


----------



## Orgelmeister (6 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Qué actualización ni leches? Si todo eso ya se hizo antes de que apareciese el cuerpo, o al poco de aparecer
> 
> La hipótesis es que no hay hipótesis ni nada. Pero algunAs seguís empeñadas en que hubo un machirulo culpable



La mejor prueba es que no hubo berrinche machistoso, y más estando a pocos días del akelarre.

Puro Occam.

En cualquier caso, les han caido 20k minolles de nadie. Igual ni hace falta ya akelarre. Se ha automatizado la industria.


----------



## grom (6 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Qué actualización ni leches? Si todo eso ya se hizo antes de que apareciese el cuerpo, o al poco de aparecer
> 
> La hipótesis es que no hay hipótesis ni nada. Pero algunAs seguís empeñadas en que hubo un machirulo culpable



Correcto

@Lady_A es una CM feminista, dedicada a postear la "violencia machista".
Y ocultar la violencia feminista, claro.


----------



## Lady_A (6 Abr 2022)

Buf, acaban de decir que han encontrado ADN en el maletero del coche del amigo. Eso ha motivado un segundo análisis del coche.

Están buscando ADN (sangre) en sitios que no deberian estar. Entiendo que para apuntalar el caso.

Van a despiezar el coche.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (7 Abr 2022)

*El ADN de Esther López en el maletero del coche de su amigo Óscar lo señala como sospechoso del atropello*

*El amigo de Esther se presenta voluntariamente ante la Guardia Civil para declarar

Registran el coche del único investigado por la muerte de Esther López tras encontrar su ADN en el maletero

El cuerpo de Esther López pudo ser movido y eso explicaría el ADN de Esther en el maletero del coche de Oscar*










El ADN de Esther López en el maletero del coche de su amigo Óscar lo señala como sospechoso del atropello


La Guardia Civil se llevaba a primera hora el vehículo de Oscar , la última persona que estuvo con Esther López y el único de los amigos que siguen




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Gusman (7 Abr 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El ADN de Esther López en el maletero del coche de su amigo Óscar lo señala como sospechoso del atropello*
> 
> *El amigo de Esther se presenta voluntariamente ante la Guardia Civil para declarar
> 
> ...



Eso o que al ser su amiga, cualquier objeto que dejara en el maletero puede contener alguna muestra de ADN (pelo, fluidos, etc)

Si lo que han encontrado es sangre ya es otra historia pero al parecer ella no mostraba signos de violencia asique no deberia haber sangre tampoco.

Huele a encalomarle el muerto. Y si hay alguien que quiere al responsable encerrado soy yo, pero "al responsable", no a cualquiera...


----------



## kenny220 (7 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Eso o que al ser su amiga, cualquier objeto que dejara en el maletero puede contener alguna muestra de ADN (pelo, fluidos, etc)
> 
> Si lo que han encontrado es sangre ya es otra historia pero al parecer ella no mostraba signos de violencia asique no deberia haber sangre tampoco.
> 
> Huele a encalomarle el muerto. Y si hay alguien que quiere al responsable encerrado soy yo, pero "al responsable", no a cualquiera...



O que el maletero con asientos traseros plegados sirva de picadero. 

Pero vamos, todo muy raro.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (8 Abr 2022)

*El teléfono móvil de Esther López hallado junto a su cadáver fue limpiado y no tenía ni huellas de ella*

*· El terminal fue encontrado junto al cuerpo 24 días después de su desaparición en una cuneta *
*· El amigo sospechoso de Esther López lavó varias veces y a conciencia su coche tras la desaparición 
· Los forenses demuestran que alguien movió el cuerpo de Esther López al menos 24 horas después de morir *
*· La investigación de la muerte de la joven de Traspinedo acumula indicios que apuntan a que el escenario del hallazgo del cuerpo fue un montaje posterior a la muerte*










Esther López: Su móvil fue limpiado y no tenía ni huellas de ella | Traspinedo


El teléfono móvil de Esther López hallado junto a su cadáver fue limpiado tan a conciencia que no tenía ni huellas ni restos ni de ella




okdiario.com


----------



## Gusman (8 Abr 2022)

Despues de 2 meses a la intemperie a saber donde estan las huellas...


----------



## Lady_A (8 Abr 2022)

*Nuevas noticias*

- El teléfono estaba limpio, ninguna huella ni de Esther
- Han encontrado ADN en el maletero del amigo
- Han triangulado el teléfono y lo han encontrado situado en una de las propiedades del amigo

Se empieza a esclarecer el caso.

Parece atropello, ocultación de cadáver, transladaron el cadaver y debió tocar el teléfono de Esther por eso fue limpiado.

¿Porque haria eso el amigo? ¿Porque no la llevo a un hospital? Recordemos que Esther sobrevivió bastantes horas y murió de la hemorragia del golpe pero lentamente



Gusman dijo:


> Despues de 2 meses a la intemperie a saber donde estan las huellas...



Han descubierto tambien que el movil estuvo situado en una de las propiedades de Sergio, el amigo pero el nunca ha declarado que estuvieran alli.


----------



## Lady_A (8 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Eso o que al ser su amiga, cualquier objeto que dejara en el maletero puede contener alguna muestra de ADN (pelo, fluidos, etc)
> 
> Si lo que han encontrado es sangre ya es otra historia pero al parecer ella no mostraba signos de violencia asique no deberia haber sangre tampoco.
> 
> Huele a encalomarle el muerto. Y si hay alguien que quiere al responsable encerrado soy yo, pero "al responsable", no a cualquiera...



Puede ser sangre, en los procedimientos "signos de violencia" se define como violencia física no como un golpe de un coche. Es decir, se refieren a que no fue una muerte por un objeto contundente como un puñal, con un cable por asfixia etc, pero sangre puede existir pues es posible que Esther sangrara por la boca o de los mismos arañazos del golpe con el coche.

Sangre si que puede ser.


----------



## DEREC (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Nuevas noticias*
> 
> - El teléfono estaba limpio, ninguna huella ni de Esther
> - Han encontrado ADN en el maletero del amigo
> ...



Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Se estan agarrando a un clavo ardiendo para cargarle a alguien el mochuelo.

La atropello? donde estan los desperfectos del coche? Es algo facil e inmediato de comprobar. En lugar de eso encuentran "restos" de saliva en el maletero. Vamos, un felipe al hablar puede dejar restos de ADN.

Y luego te llevas el cuerpo a tu casa, con el movil incluido y lo mueves al de unos dias, cuando todo el mundo la está buscando y la dejas a 100m del punto de busqueda.

Y resulta que murio atropellada, pero no tenia signos de violencia externa, cuando un atropello te destroza.

Faltan aliens en la historia.

Es mas probable que fuera haciendo el canelo en el coche, subida en el techo o saliendo por la ventana (iban borrachos) y se pegara una hostiazo contra algo.


----------



## Lady_A (8 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Se estan agarrando a un clavo ardiendo para cargarle a alguien el mochuelo.
> 
> La atropello? donde estan los desperfectos del coche? Es algo facil e inmediato de comprobar. En lugar de eso encuentran "restos" de saliva en el maletero. Vamos, un felipe al hablar puede dejar restos de ADN.
> 
> ...



Es que creen que fue otro coche. Que este lo translado. Es decir, alguien lo atropello o ocurrió algun accidente y llamo al amigo para mover el cadáver.

Se me olvido ponerlo.

En fin, ya irán actualizando


----------



## DEREC (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que creen que fue otro coche. Que este lo translado. Es decir, alguien lo atropello y llamo al amigo para mover el cadáver.
> 
> Se me olvido ponerlo



Claro, de todo Valladolid justo le atropello un conocido del que estaba de fiesta con ella justo esa noche.

Como no encuentren algo más eso no va ningun lado. Bueno, con la justicia de mierda que tenemos le meteran al paredon.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Abr 2022)

Yo sigo diciendo que la atropello algún viejo que venía tajado del pueblo de al lado. Es muy común coger en lo rural el coche no estando en condiciones


----------



## usuario baneado (8 Abr 2022)

CSI Paco al rescate


----------



## Lady_A (8 Abr 2022)

Hay que admitir que la policía haciendo hipótesis en el caso de Esther son un poco tal que asi









usuario baneado dijo:


> CSI Paco al rescate







Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo sigo diciendo que la atropello algún viejo que venía tajado del pueblo de al lado. Es muy común coger en lo rural el coche no estando en condiciones





DEREC dijo:


> Claro, de todo Valladolid justo le atropello un conocido del que estaba de fiesta con ella justo esa noche.
> 
> Como no encuentren algo más eso no va ningun lado. Bueno, con la justicia de mierda que tenemos le meteran al paredon.


----------



## Sesino6 (8 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Se estan agarrando a un clavo ardiendo para cargarle a alguien el mochuelo.
> 
> La atropello? donde estan los desperfectos del coche? Es algo facil e inmediato de comprobar. En lugar de eso encuentran "restos" de saliva en el maletero. Vamos, un felipe al hablar puede dejar restos de ADN.
> 
> ...



Típico de las FCSE.
Cargarle a alguien el mochuelo incluso haciendo cosas raras por no decir otra cosa, si hace falta, y luego ya se verá en juicio.
En España hay muchos inocentes condenados debido a ésta mafia.
Luego se preguntan que porqué la gente no se fía de la policía.
Se les ve el plumero a km.
Sólo falta que aparezca uno que diga que estaba fuera de servicio y lo vió todo.


----------



## usuario baneado (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Hay que admitir que la policía haciendo hipótesis en el caso de Esther son un poco tal que asi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018348



Por presión local/pública al final acabará siendo un asesinato machista.


----------



## Lady_A (8 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Por presión local/pública al final acabará siendo un asesinato machista.



La hipótesis es atropello y ocultación no asesinato machista. El amigo y ella no tenian relacion sentimental que se sepa.


----------



## pocholito (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La hipótesis es atropello y ocultación no asesinato machista. El amigo y ella no tenian relacion sentimental que se sepa.



Lo de ocultación no me lo creo pero bueno alguien va a ocultar el cuerpo y luego ponerlo ahí exponiéndose con todos los civiles ahí metidos es que se cae de cajón atropello si pero como hay muchos atropellos como ponía llevaba ropa oscura en una curva


----------



## Sesino6 (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La hipótesis es atropello y ocultación no asesinato machista. El amigo y ella no tenian relacion sentimental que se sepa.



La hipótesis es la que le salga de los cojones al policía lumbreras de turno, o lo que le digan desde arriba, que esto es Españia.


----------



## usuario baneado (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La hipótesis es atropello y ocultación no asesinato machista. El amigo y ella no tenian relacion sentimental que se sepa.



Pero ya puede denunciarme por violencia de género una Charo por darle un bofetón por histérica sin apenas saber su nombre.

¿Que con un tripi se largó de la casa y el otro fue a buscarla con el coche pero al ir puesto se la llevó por delante? Puede
Pero no llamar a urgencias casi que es mas grave que haberla atropellado.


----------



## pocholito (8 Abr 2022)

Os cuento caso charo de mi pueblo atropella a un chaval joven en paso de peatones porque se distrae se pone nerviosa y huye mi hipótesis la mujer iba de noche por carretera uno o una iba con el coche no la ve porque está oscuro y va de negro la atropella sale despedida en la cuneta se pone nervioso sale de ahí es que no se baja del coche


En mi pueblo el chaval sobrevivió pierna rota gracias a las cámaras se resolvió muchas veces el accidente es lo más simple


----------



## Lady_A (8 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo de ocultación no me lo creo pero bueno alguien va a ocultar el cuerpo y luego ponerlo ahí exponiéndose con todos los civiles ahí metidos es que se cae de cajón atropello si pero como hay muchos atropellos como ponía llevaba ropa oscura en una curva



Yo estoy por comprar la hipótesis a @Jevitronka o @DEREC 

Que le atropellara alguien limpiara las huellas y la quejara alli o fueran en coche con Sergio, se pelearan y la empujo del coche o estaba haciendo el tonto y se cayo del coche. Sergio limpio las huellas.

Si limpiaron los huellas del movil esta claro que alguien lo hizo queriendo.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo estoy por comprar la hipótesis a @Jevitronka o @DEREC
> 
> Que le atropellara alguien limpiara las huellas y la quejara alli o fueran en coche con Sergio, se pelearan y la empujo del coche o estaba haciendo el tonto y se cayo del coche. Sergio limpio las huellas.
> 
> Si limpiaron los huellas del movil esta claro que alguien lo hizo queriendo.



Limpiar? La tomarían por un perro y ni se bajarían del coche


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pasa lo de siempre. Cuando llegan a un atolladero ya no informan mas. Parecéis nuevos.



no se vaya a ensuciar el recuerdo de una muchacha por muy puta, yonki, cabrona que fuese.
Siempre es la misma película y más si el caso lo lleva la guardia civil.
todas son unas benditas, pero luego te enteras que con 14 años eran mas putas que las gallinas y que sabían latín.
o que la otra, ahora mismo, tenía la mandíbula desencajada y las encías retraídas de toda la tralla que se metía...pero ponen una foto de hace años


----------



## Sesino6 (8 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Pero ya puede denunciarme por violencia de género una Charo poar darle un bofetón por histérica sin apenas saber su nombre.
> 
> ¿Que con un tripi se largó de la casa y el otro fue a buscarla con el coche pero al ir puesto se la llevó por delante? Puede
> Pero no llamar a urgencias casi que es mas grave que haberla atropellado.



Os creéis todas las tonterías que cuentan en la tele, cuando son cómplices de la policía para manipular a la opinión pública.


----------



## JuanMacClane (8 Abr 2022)

*Nuevas noticias

fue *Dolores Vázquez, ya que como fue inocente necesitan colgarle algún mochuelo.

Pero no lo hizo sola, ocultó el cadáver y luego llamó a Ricart para moverlo a la cuneta. El móvil estaba limpio porque querían ponerle huellas de Angles pero no les dio tiempo.

Creo que mi teoría tiene más sentido que las mamarrachadas de kkdiario.
*
*


----------



## Lady_A (11 Abr 2022)

Noticias:

- Encuentran un golpe en la parte delantera de Oscar
- Han encontrado restos de ADN de Esther en el maletero
- Han ubicado el teléfono de Esther con Oscar mas alla de las 3 de la mañana que es cuando el dijo que la dejo
- El dijo estaba en un lado pero su teléfono lo ubica en otro
- Están registrando la propiedad de Oscar con perros (los perros que buscaron a las niñas de tenerife)
- Cambio dos o tres veces de version y mintió varias vecez

No confirmado:



- No estoy segura pero creo que han dicho que han triangulado el teléfono de Esther y estuvo con el de Oscar en la casa (la que registran) de el cuando el dijo que ya no estaba con el.










Novedades en el caso de Esther López: buscan pruebas forenses en la vivienda de Óscar, el amigo que la vio por última vez


Además de buscar pruebas forenses en la vivienda de Óscar, la Guardia Civil está entrevistando a vecinos de Traspinedo que puedan aportar datos para esclarecer qué ocurrió la noche del 12 de enero.




www.lasexta.com




"En los últimos días, hemos conocido que los agentes hallaron una hendidura en la parte delantera del coche de Óscar, sobre quien se ha situado el foco de la investigación por varios motivos: "No fue a trabajar al día siguiente y no contestó a los WhatsApp hasta las 18:00 horas del día siguiente","


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Abr 2022)

Oscar es culpable y lo saben todos ustedes...¡25 años en la sombra por asesinato! y mi felicitación a la Guardia Civil por su buen hacer y trabajo para que se cumpla la ley que nos hemos dado


----------



## pocholito (11 Abr 2022)

Teléfono triangulación como con el manitas ADN en el maletero pero veo que puede ser por llevar cosas de Esther no hay sangre es decir no hay nada

El Óscar este está colaborando en todo .


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Abr 2022)

Jojojo. Ahora encuentran un golpe en el coche.
Si es por eso todos somos sospechosos.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lady_A (11 Abr 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jojojo. Ahora encuentran un golpe en el coche.
> Si es por eso todos somos sospechosos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



No es solo el golpe.

Mintió varias veces, dijo que la dejo a una hora pero han ubicado los teléfonos juntos,mucho mas alla de la hora que dice que la dejo en la carretera, tambien dijo que estuvo en un lado pero el teléfono lo ubica en otro.

Es decir, estuvo con el teléfono de Esther y como el teléfono apareció con ella, estuvo con ella mas alla de la hora de la muerte.



pocholito dijo:


> Teléfono triangulación como con el manitas ADN el maletero pero veo que puede ser por llevar cosas de Esther no hay sangre es decir no hay nada
> 
> El Óscar este está colaborando en todo .



Nadie a dicho que no sea sangre, puede see que si o puede ser que no. No se sabe si era sangre puede ser saliva u otro resto pero si se sabe que era ADN.

No se como seras tu con tus amigos pero yo no suelo tocar el maletero por la parte interior de mis amigos porque es su espacio.

Aparte los teléfonos sitúan a Esther y el juntos más alla de las 3 de la mañana que es cuando el admitió que la dejo sola. Es decir, el estuvo presente en el momento de la muerte.

Eso junto con el golpe delantero, lo hace sospechoso


----------



## JuanMacClane (11 Abr 2022)

Al final lo van a enchironar si o si


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No es solo el golpe.
> 
> Mintió varias veces, dijo que la dejo a una hora pero han ubicado los teléfonos juntos,mucho mas alla de la hora que dice que la dejo en la carretera, tambien dijo que estuvo en un lado pero el teléfono lo ubica en otro.
> 
> ...



Es adn de saliva, eso está confirmado.

Incluso aunque fuese ADN de sangre no se puede inculpar a nadie. Se necesitan pruebas de que haya violencia


----------



## fred (12 Abr 2022)

El pueblo ya ha dictado sentencia
*Empapelan con carteles de Esther López los negocios de Óscar S. en Valladolid *
*La Policía Nacional ha recibido comunicación sobre el acto vandálico contra las propiedades del investigado y valora si se trata de un delito de incitación al odio*

Empapelan con carteles de Esther López los negocios de Óscar S. en Valladolid

Es noticia de pago pero ya con el titular se hace uno a la idea.


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Noticias:
> 
> - Encuentran un golpe en la parte delantera de Oscar
> - Han encontrado restos de ADN de Esther en el maletero
> ...



¿Y cómo es que han tardado tanto en ver lo del coche y lo del móvil? Cada vez entiendo menos


----------



## hefesto (12 Abr 2022)

El pueblo tiene muy pocas antenas se hablo que una,me pregunto como es posible afirmar con tanto detalle el lugar de los moviles?


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> El pueblo tiene muy pocas antenas se hablo que una,me pregunto como es posible afirmar con tanto detalle el lugar de los moviles?



El movil manda un sos a la antena mas cercana, la antena la recibe y manda una señal al movil de conexion, este conecta y marca la posicion con unos metros de diferencia para mantener la conexion y marcan un radio de alcance, donde la antena pregunta al movil si sigue ahi y el movil contesta.

Te recuerdo que con Tomas Gimeno no habia ni una antena pues estaba en medio del mar pero el movil siempre manda señal a la antena mas cercana. Por lo que sabían un radio de unos 50/100 metros, es una cifra, no se los metros exactos, pueden ser mas o menos, pero si te da ratio cercano. Si en ese radio esta la casa de un sospechoso o no esta donde dijo, ya lo tienes

Triangular no es que el movil mande señales a diferentes antenas y entonces se descubra la posición, sino que antena y movil se triangulan para mandar la señal. No hace falta tener el gps activo. Aunque con el gps la posicion es con metros de diferencia.


----------



## unaie (13 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Triangular no es que el movil mande señales a diferentes antenas y entonces se descubra la posición, sino que antena y movil se triangulan para mandar la señal. No hace falta tener el gps activo. Aunque con el gps la posicion es con metros de diferencia.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Y cómo es que han tardado tanto en ver lo del coche y lo del móvil? Cada vez entiendo menos



El coche lo miraron hace meses, recogieron pruebas y la observación. Entonces el no era sospechoso. Lo hicieron en la comandancia del pueblo. Esos resultados no fueron relevantes hasta que no apareció el cadáver de Esther, que ya asociaron, el golpe. Entiendo que fue cuando mandaron las pruebas de ADN recogidas a analizar, alli el laboratorio les dijo: Tipo ADN, es decir, saliva, sangre o perfil genético, pidieron perfil genetico.

Esto es lo que me ha parecido sacar en claro de los periodistas que hablan con la GC


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El coche lo miraron hace meses, recogieron pruebas y la observación. Entonces el no era sospechoso. Lo hicieron en la comandancia del pueblo. Esos resultados no fueron relevantes hasta que no apareció el cadáver de Esther, que ya asociaron, el golpe. Entiendo que fue cuando mandaron las pruebas de ADN recogidas a analizar, alli el laboratorio les dijo: Tipo ADN, es decir, saliva, sangre o perfil genético, pidieron perfil genetico.
> 
> Esto es lo que me ha parecido sacar en claro de los periodistas que hablan con la GC



¿No era sospechoso el último con ver con vida a la víctima? Pero si ese es siempre el primer sospechoso.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿No era sospechoso el último con ver con vida a la víctima? Pero si ese es siempre el primer sospechoso.



Lo tuvieron como investigado pero no imputado. Lo llamaron a declarar varias veces y por eso miraron el coche. De hecho creo que el lo ofreció.

No seguí mucho este caso pero nunca entendí porque fueron por alguien mas lejano y lo pusieron de sospechoso. Supongo que el manitas debe ser un tipo nada aconsejable, relacionado con drogas y cosas así, puede que alguno de los amigos, igual hasta Sergio, lo nombro.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo tuvieron como investigado pero no imputado. Lo llamaron a declarar varias veces y por eso miraron el coche. De hecho creo que el lo ofreció.
> 
> No seguí mucho este caso pero nunca entendí porque fueron por alguien mas lejano y lo pusieron de sospechoso. Supongo que el manitas debe ser un tipo nada aconsejable, relacionado con drogas y cosas así, puede que alguno de los amigos, igual hasta Sergio, lo nombro.



A los imputados ya no se les llama imputados sino investigados desde hace unos años.

Y sobre tu comentario de triangular los moviles mejor ni hablamos


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> A los imputados ya no se les llama imputados sino investigados desde hace unos años.
> 
> Y sobre tu comentario de triangular los moviles mejor ni hablamos



La con la primera antena ya te marca un sector circular en uno de los anillos, cuando se conenctan el movil y la antena. Ya dije que no sabia los metros del anillo, pero ya te da un sector.

Si el sospechoso te dice que esta en otra zona y resulta que esta en uno de los anillos, investigas que hay en esa zona. Si hay algo que le llame la atencion, como su casa, lo lógico es que piensen que estuvo alli porque deliberadamente mintio. Por eso registran.

En el caso de Esther el dijo que la dejo en otro sitio, el teléfono se encontró alli con ella, pero las señales vienen de otro lado, situan el teléfono en otras zonas. Miras ese sector y comparas con los telefonos de los investigados, mas las propiedades. Pides la orden al juez y pasan a hacer en registro. En ello estaba, buscando pruebas en la casa.

Eso suponiendo que solo se conectada a esa antena y no a otra mas lejana. Que tampoco se sabe si fue así. Eso lo habéis dicho vosotros y lo estáis suponiendo. Solo dije que no hacia falta, porque ya con una antena te daba una posición aproximada


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

*Noticias* 

- Los teléfonos estuvieron juntos, de Esther y Oscar, al menos hasta las 6 de la mañana, tres horas mas de la hora que dijo que no estaban juntos
- Los policías han descubierto pruebas en la casa de Oscar que podría determinar que ambos teléfonos estuvieron alli
- Oscar modifico apps y borro datos de manera selectiva de su movil pocos tiempo despues de la desaparición de Esther


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Noticias*
> 
> - Los teléfonos estuvieron juntos, de Esther y Oscar, al menos hasta las 6 de la mañana, tres horas mas de la hora que dijo que no estaban juntos
> - Los policías han descubierto pruebas en la casa de Oscar que podría determinar que ambos teléfonos estuvieron alli
> - Oscar modifico apps y borro datos de manera selectiva de su movil pocos tiempo despues de la desaparición de Esther



No se de donde te sacas todo eso, pero te recomiendo le eches un ojo a éste canal, que no me parece nada sensacionalista.



Como verás no hay NADA (ni por un lado ni por otro)


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> No se de donde te sacas todo eso, pero te recomiendo le eches un ojo a éste canal, que no me parece nada sensacionalista.
> 
> 
> 
> Como verás no hay NADA (ni por un lado ni por otro)



Pues de la tele, de los periodistas de sucesos. Eso supongo que ya explica mucho


----------



## jotace (13 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Noticias:
> 
> - Encuentran un golpe en la parte delantera de Oscar
> - Han encontrado restos de ADN de Esther en el maletero
> ...



¿ Pasan meses y se coscan ahora de un bollo en el coche, de los móviles, del ADN y de que no fue a trabajar al día siguiente?
¿Es el coche un todoterreno como dijeron?
Menos los móviles, que no sé la tecnología que precisión ofrece (el móvil de la gallega no dieron con él, lo encontró una mariscadoras o pescador) todo hiper circunstancial.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¿ Pasan meses y se coscan ahora de un bollo en el coche, de los móviles, del ADN y de que no fue a trabajar al día siguiente?
> ¿Es el coche un todoterreno como dijeron?
> Menos los móviles, que no sé la tecnología que precisión ofrece (el móvil de la gallega no dieron con él, lo encontró una mariscadoras o pescador) todo hiper circunstancial.




Así se ve la zona donde esta un movil. La precisión como se puede ver depende del numero de antenas.

Pero pueden establecer una imagen de lo ocurrido segun las declaraciones del tipo y los datos.

Habrán hecho el registro de la casa porque el movil de Esther y el de Oscar estan en la franja cuando dijo que no estaban juntos. 

TRIANGULACIÓN


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Abr 2022)

Ester López: Su familia de Esther López pide al responsable de su muerte que "se entregue" (okdiario.com)

*La familia de Esther López pide al responsable de su desaparición y muerte que “se entregue y confiese”*



La última semana se ha vivido de manera frenética en la pequeña localidad de *Traspinedo*. Desde que el pasado 6 de abril los investigadores de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Valladolid se llevaron el coche de *Óscar* para registrarlo, los padres, la hermana y toda la familia de la joven *Esther López* han vivido un carrusel de emociones que han deseado verbalizar con una nueva carta dirigida a la memoria de la joven, pero también con mensajes al autor de su muerte. *A ella le prometen Justicia y a su verdugo valentía para confesar.*



Es imposible imaginar cómo ha sido la semana para la familia López y sus allegados en Traspinedo: registros, interrogatorios y un parto sería el resumen somero de 7 días que han concluido con la triste efeméride en la que se han cumplido tres meses de la desaparición y muerte de Esther López. *Caprichos del destino, la hermana de Esther traía al mundo hace sólo unas horas a Carmen, la sobrina a la que Esther nunca conocerá*.

Ha sido Sara, la prima de Esther, que de tanto apego que se tenían era como otra hermana, la encargada de leer una carta entre el apoyo de sus vecinos para recordar a Esther López, sí, pero también para agradecer a sus vecinos, unos 1.000, el apoyo y cariño que llevan todo este tiempo demostrando hacia la familia.





Hace tres meses que Esther López desapareció en Traspinedo.


ACTUALIZADO: 13/04/2022

La última semana se ha vivido de manera frenética en la pequeña localidad de *Traspinedo*. Desde que el pasado 6 de abril los investigadores de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Valladolid se llevaron el coche de *Óscar* para registrarlo, los padres, la hermana y toda la familia de la joven *Esther López* han vivido un carrusel de emociones que han deseado verbalizar con una nueva carta dirigida a la memoria de la joven, pero también con mensajes al autor de su muerte. *A ella le prometen Justicia y a su verdugo valentía para confesar.*
Es imposible imaginar cómo ha sido la semana para la familia López y sus allegados en Traspinedo: registros, interrogatorios y un parto sería el resumen somero de 7 días que han concluido con la triste efeméride en la que se han cumplido tres meses de la desaparición y muerte de Esther López. *Caprichos del destino, la hermana de Esther traía al mundo hace sólo unas horas a Carmen, la sobrina a la que Esther nunca conocerá*.
Ha sido Sara, la prima de Esther, que de tanto apego que se tenían era como otra hermana, la encargada de leer una carta entre el apoyo de sus vecinos para recordar a Esther López, sí, pero también para agradecer a sus vecinos, unos 1.000, el apoyo y cariño que llevan todo este tiempo demostrando hacia la familia.

No sin esfuerzo para no dejarse llevar por la emoción Sara, ha leído la misiva ante sus vecinos: “Hola Esther, cariño, hoy hace tres meses de aquella maldita noche y de nuevo estamos recordándote en la Plaza Mayor de Traspinedo, tu pueblo y del que tanto te gustaba presumir orgullosa y desde el que tanto apoyo nos están dando en estos duros momentos. Antes de nada, déjame decirte que Carmen, tu sobrina del alma, ya está entre nosotros y es preciosa. ¡Un angelito! Desgraciadamente y *por decisión de un ser indeseable no vas a poder disfrutarla*, pero te repito, ella sí va a saber quién es su tía Esther”.
Hay que recordar que *Miguel, Chus e Inés, los padres y hermana de Esther López*, conocen personalmente al que esta semana se ha convertido en el principal *sospechoso* policial del caso, Óscar, cuyo comportamiento la noche que desapareció Esther fue incomprensible para todos ya que nadie entendió cómo pudo haberla dejado sola de madrugada en la carretera para irse a dormir. Ahora, los avances de la investigación y las propias versiones de Óscar arrojan *serias dudas* sobre la veracidad de lo que ha contado hasta la saciedad en varios interrogatorios.


----------



## Chortina Premium (14 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> El conductor iria puestisimo, por eso no paro. Se jugaba la carcel sunque la hubiera ayudado.



La que iba puestisima era otra


----------



## César Borgia (14 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que siguen sin tener ni puta idea y eso que rechazaron la ayuda de la UCO.











La Guardia Civil investiga distancias e itinerarios desde donde fue hallado el cadáver de Esther López


La Guardia Civil investiga las distancias y los itinerarios posibles desde la cuneta donde fue hallado el cadáver de Esther López




okdiario.com


----------



## pocholito (14 Abr 2022)

Eso del telefono sera otro error como con el manitas que decia que el telefono de esther estaba cerca de la casa, en cuanto al coche he visto alguna noticia que el golpe que tiene el coche de oscar no esta asociado a ningun atropello te aseguro yo creo que los investigadores no se creen lo que es obvio atropello por carretera de noche ya que iba andando sino ya habria salido el culpable hace rato.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ubicar. Pero me refería que entre movil y antena marcan un cuadrante de radio angular. He puesto la gráfica. No es tan exacto pues con tres antenas te marca un punto, pero te vale para delimitar un radio o cuadrante de búsqueda.

De todos modos puede que el movil se conectara a una segunda antena mas lejana, eso no lo sabemos. Seguramente en los medios dicen triangular porque explicarte con cuantas antenas conecto el movil es irrelevante y se usa vulgarmente esa palabra, lo relevante es que te da una zona. Y desde esa zona puedes hacer hipótesis.

Si quieres saber como funciona, pase un link en otro mensaje.



pocholito dijo:


> Eso del telefono sera otro error como con el manitas que decia que el telefono de esther estaba cerca de la casa, en cuanto al coche he visto alguna noticia que el golpe que tiene el coche de oscar no esta asociado a ningun atropello te aseguro yo creo que los investigadores no se creen lo que es obvio atropello por carretera de noche ya que iba andando sino ya habria salido el culpable hace rato.



Me da que si solo han tenido una antena es que el cuadrante es tan amplio que desde ahi lanzan hipótesis y hacen registros. No tienen mucha idea. Por eso primero fue el manitas, porque estaba en el anillo de posicion y ahora Oscar.


----------



## hefesto (15 Abr 2022)

Me da que este caso lo quieren meter por viogen y toda la maquinaria va por este camino.

Si las antenas situan los moviles juntos hasta las 6 hora en que se apaga el telefono de la chica ya estaria detenido,por lo tanto la ubicacion no sera tan precisa como nos quieren hacer creer.

El tipo no creo que tenga tantos conocimientos fisiologicos como para darle una paliza y saber que las lesiones eran compatibles con un atropello y montar el escenario.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Abr 2022)

Pues la autopsia oficial acaba de dejar claro lo que ya sabian todos pero no se atrevian a decir: que el cuerpo estuvo un mes tirado en la entrada del pueblo y ni se enteraron.

Ah, y que iba hasta las trancas de pollo.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Abr 2022)

El fallecimiento de Esther sigue sin esclarecerse y probablemente nunca se llegue a esclarecer. Todo apunta a accidente y posterior muerte por exposición a los elementos. No se trata de un crimen machista ni se puede involucrar a ningún hombre en los hechos, razón por la que las televisiones corrieron un tupido velo sobre el tema.


----------



## Pdid (20 Abr 2022)

Sigo diciendo que de atropello nada. La chica se sintió mal, se desmayó y cayó por la cuneta produciéndose las heridas que se han visto en la autopsia.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Abr 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que de atropello nada. La chica se sintió mal, se desmayó y cayó por la cuneta produciéndose las heridas que se han visto en la autopsia.



82 páginas para que al final sea repentinitis


----------



## DEREC (20 Abr 2022)

No tienen ni una puta prueba solida. Todo son vaguedades y ni siquiera saben de que murio. Quieren cargarle el mochuelo a alguien para tapar su incompetencia.


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> No tienen ni una puta prueba solida. Todo son vaguedades y ni siquiera saben de que murio. Quieren cargarle el mochuelo a alguien para tapar su incompetencia.



Por eso estan forzando una confesion. Porque seria su unica salida.


----------



## Lady_A (21 Abr 2022)

El lunes declara Oscar ante el juez. Hoy por fin se abrió el informe del caso.

Esther murió por un shock hipobolemico e hipotermia. Es decir, por pérdida de sangre mas,el frío del ambiente, que al ir perdiendo sangre le bajo aun mas la temperatura.

El golpe fue relativamente leve y en la cadera, pero al no ser atendida y dejada en la zona, murió muchas horas mas tarde, estiman que casi 8 horas.

Le van a preguntar a Oscar si segun el, dejo a Esther a las 3 porque el movil de ella estaba ubicado (con pocos metros de diferencua) horas mas tarde en su casa, si el afirma que jamas estuvieron alli esa noche.

Le van a preguntar porque hay restos de ADN de Esther dentro del maletero.




Gusman dijo:


> Por eso estan forzando una confesion. Porque seria su unica salida.



No tienen nada concluyente o que no pueda ser medianamente desmontable por eso de la duda razonable, por eso estan presionándolo tanto. Quieren que confiese o pillarlo en más renuncios


----------



## jotace (21 Abr 2022)

Acaban de abrir parte del secreto del sumario han dicho en Dapena 3.
Confirma atropello a baja velocidad y que no murió por el atropello.
Murió durante la madrugada o ya de día ahí tirada.
También me ha parecido oir que iba hasta las cejas de dronja y alcohol.

Gran día para el feminancysmo, ¡sola y borracha no llegó a casa!!

Al tal Óscar lo empapelan seguro.


----------



## lucky starr (21 Abr 2022)

Pobre chavala, la gente que vive así la vida no es consciente de los peligros que conlleva.


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Pobre chavala, la gente que vive así la vida no es consciente de los peligros que conlleva.



Pues yo creo que a esas alturas de la vida si se es consciente y, o se elige conscientemente, o estas enfermo y necesitas ayuda.
Es una forma de vida, como puede ser montar en moto, hacer deportes de riesgo, casarse (peligro de viogen, carcel, suicidio, ruina...).
Hagamos el favor de no juzgar la forma de vida de nadie si no se puede comprender.
Y, creeme, que después de décadas de fiesta ya se ha corrido algún que otro peligro y se es consciente que en una de esas te va a ocurrir algo grave (detencion, accidente, enfermedad grave, delitos varios....).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Rumor: - El asesinato Satanico Masonico Luciferino de Esther Lopez de Traspinedo de momento impune. cierran el caso en falso diciendo que fue "atropello"


https://www.elnortedecastilla.es/valladolid/provincia/autopsia-confirma-esther-20220420154459-nt.html invent que se mato sola por que : (es lo que dicen en el foro los cms satanicos) "una puta y una guarra y una drogadicta y se le merecia" y ademas " por andar sola follando con hombres o...




www.burbuja.info




QUE LA HAN ASESINADO ES OBVIO

ESTA GEMATRIA DE LAS MAYUSCULAS DE LA " CARTA DE DESPEDIDA DEL PADRE DE ESTHER"
ESTO YA ENTRE EN EL BRUMOSO TERRENO DE LAS ARTES ADIVINATORIAS

EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 SEñALARI LA IMPLICACION DEL PADRE Y DE LA FAMILA Y CUANDO MENOS EL CONOCIMIENTO DE LO QUE HABRIA SUCEDIDO, SORPRENDIENDOLO SU INACCION. Y DANDO A ENTENDER QUE PODRIA ESTAR EN EL ASUNTO


SEA COMO FUERE LA GEMATRIA DE LAS MAYUSCULAS DE LA CARTA PUBLICA ATRIBUIDA " DEL PADRE" HACIA ESTHER


BESOS POR TODA TU CARA
PAPI​

kisses all over your face daddy23281794299




i love you with all my heart311617942991224




the stone the builders
rejected172317942991096he will have to apologize
to me271317942991062thirty third degree freemason13111794299






metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp value in Gematria is 1399


metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp value in Gematria is 1399 Meaning of metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

La autopsia confirma que Esther López murió tras ser atropellada y estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día


La víctima falleció por un shock, y no en el acto. Los forenses apuntan a que si fue movida fue «en las horas próximas» a recibir un impacto leve por detrás y que había




www.elnortedecastilla.es





*NO SO FAST*

ni entro ni salgo sobre la veracidad de la tesis del Doctor Papaya o sobre la credibilidad del mismo.
lo unico claro aqui es que Esther ha sido asesinada por un grupo organizado con bastantes medios
y encubierto por el estado como pasa con las vacunas


SI EL TEMA DE LAS LOGIAS Y LOS GRUPOS ORGANIZADOS NO SE ARREGLA
*ESTO ACABARA EN PROCESO DE DESNAZIFICACION ROLLO UCRANIA *
O CON VACUNAZOS O ANTENAZOS




* ______










______




*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

en concreto las flechas del doctor papaya 33
*








Óscar Puente - Wikipedia







 en.wikipedia.org




*iban dirigidas segun su version al alcalde de valladollid. sea por lo que fuere el Doctor Papaya 33 lo tiene cruzado y aseguraba que el tio es lo peor de lo peor. y si que tiene un poco cara de mandril primitivo incluso trisomico pero a mas alla de eso, pocas mas pistas o indicios
mas alla de establecer dudas sobre las actividades de

LOS ROTARIOS DE VALLADOLLID Y LA ALCALDIA SOCIALISTA DE DICHA CIUDAD 
OSCAR PUENTE 

SITUANDOL AL ALCALDE EN TRAMAS DE TRAFICO DE PERSONAS Y PROSTITUCION
( argumentos de la cuenta de twitter " El Doctor Papaya 33 )

*aqui nos pasea a su hija para que veamos el genero*









*El alcalde de Valladolid no duda en decir esto tras la expulsión de su hija de 'La Voz Kids'*
*"Si creéis que vuestro hijo o hija puede llegar intentadlo..."*

Óscar Puente y su hija, participante de 'La Voz Kids' / Getty Images / Antena 3






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

La autopsia confirma que Esther López murió tras ser atropellada y estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día


La víctima falleció por un shock, y no en el acto. Los forenses apuntan a que si fue movida fue «en las horas próximas» a recibir un impacto leve por detrás y que había




www.elnortedecastilla.es






*invent que "se mato sola" o la "atropeyaran sin querer" *

por que : (es lo que dicen en el foro los cms satanicos)_ "una puta y una guarra y una drogadicta y se le merecia" y ademas " por andar sola follando con hombres o moros" _

pero la movieron
por que fue un atropello
pero estuvo en el sitio
pero nadie la vio
pero los vecinos saben que alli no estaban pero pasan todos lo dias

EN RESUMEN :

 ASESINADA POR EL SATANISMO MASONICO | EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 APUNTO A LAS LOGIAS DE ROTARIOS DE LA ZONA QUE TIENEN VINCULOS CON LA POLITICA Y EMPRESARIOS LOCALES
tesis doctor papaya 33 






*NO TIENE NADA*








El cadáver de Esther López no presenta signos de violencia


Fuentes de la investigación apuntan a que la tierra del entorno de La Carrascosa donde el senderista halló el cadáver de la joven el sábado por la mañana no presentaba h




www.lasprovincias.es






SI TIENE DE TODO PERO FUE ATROPELLADA POR ALGUIEN QUE NO SE PODRA AVERIRGUAR CLARO 


> Primicia
> La autopsia confirma que Esther López murió tras ser atropellada y estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día
> La víctima falleció por un shock, y no en el acto. Los forenses apuntan a que si fue movida fue «en las horas próximas» a recibir un impacto leve por detrás y que había consumido cocaína y alcohol


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

SATANICOS Y MAFIOSOS DE LOGICAS Y OTROS GRUPOS ORGANIZADOS DE DELICUENTES Y EXPLOTADORES DED PERSONAS

LA LUZ DE LA EXPOSICION PUBLICA OS VA HACER ARDER. 

Y SI NO. PUES HABRA QUE DESNAZIFICAROS A LO UCRANIANO

No se si el padre escribio las mayusculas de su carta de despedida a ESTHER con ese proposito

si se la escribieron

si es "casualidad" | causalidad

o si es una IA la que ajusta de los resultados de Gematrix​ 

light will overcome darkness​23361794299











the stone the builders
rejected​1723​1794​299​1096​he will have to apologize
to me​2713​1794​299​1062​thirty third degree freemason​1311​1794​299​​

*carta del padre de " esther de traspinedo"*




dog the bounty hunter​1399​1452​242​






Hallan el cadáver de Esther López la chica desaparecida en Traspinedo hace 25 días.


Acaban de abrir parte del secreto del sumario han dicho en Dapena 3. Confirma atropello a baja velocidad y que no murió por el atropello. Murió durante la madrugada o ya de día ahí tirada. También me ha parecido oir que iba hasta las cejas de dronja y alcohol. Gran día para el feminancysmo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Petazetah (21 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que murió por yonki, lo que siempre se defendió aquí. Saberse no se podía


----------



## Brigit (21 Abr 2022)

Están empeñados en trincar al amigo, pero lo que se sabe de la autopsia es que iba con coca y 3 grs. de alcohol en sangre, que es una borrachera importante.


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Están empeñados en trincar al amigo, pero lo que se sabe de la autopsia es que iba con coca y 3 grs. de alcohol en sangre, que es una borrachera importante.



Si eso es cierto pudo perder la consciencia perfectamente por encima de 1.5 gr se alcohol. 
Sumale coca y tienes el coctel perfecto para que pase cualquier cosa.


----------



## DEREC (21 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que se pego una ostia volviendo pa casa y se quedo a la intemperie a dormir la mona.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (21 Abr 2022)

Resumen la niña "modelica" para sus padres y vecinos queda a las 2 de la madrugada con 2 o 3 gañanes de la zona para meterse Coca y follar y por lo que sea se vuelve a pata pa casa y la atropellan o se pega un ostion y muere de frío. 
Me inclino por el accidente que por el atropello intencionado...aunque allí iban de farla todos hasta las cejas lo mismo se le fue la olla a alguien.


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Resumen la niña "modelica" para sus padres y vecinos queda a las 2 de la madrugada con 2 o 3 gañanes de la zona para meterse Coca y follar y por lo que sea se vuelve a pata pa casa y la atropellan o se pega un ostion y muere de frío.
> Me inclino por el accidente que por el atropello intencionado...aunque allí iban de farla todos hasta las cejas lo mismo se le fue la olla a alguien.



Tenia poco de modelica. Creo que jamas oculto su forma de vida.
Desde joven no volvia a casa los findes y sabia cuidarse. Pero en un descuido puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, sobre todo si se te va la mano como parecia ultimamente.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (21 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tenia poco de modelica. Creo que jamas oculto su forma de vida.
> Desde joven no volvia a casa los findes y sabia cuidarse. Pero en un descuido puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, sobre todo si se te va la mano como parecia ultimamente.



Hombre me acuerdo perfectamente el primer día de la desaparicion,los medios y la familia...bueno en fin


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Hombre me acuerdo perfectamente el primer día de la desaparicion,los medios y la familia...bueno en fin



Guardar las apariencias. Pero en un pueblo pequeño imagino que todos se conocen.
Al final todo sale a la luz.

Ademas, hay que ser muy imbecil para creer lo que sale por la tele.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Resumen la niña "modelica" para sus padres y vecinos queda a las 2 de la madrugada con 2 o 3 gañanes de la zona para meterse Coca y follar y por lo que sea se vuelve a pata pa casa y la atropellan o se pega un ostion y muere de frío.
> Me inclino por el accidente que por el atropello intencionado...aunque allí iban de farla todos hasta las cejas lo mismo se le fue la olla a alguien.



asesinada pro trama satanica masona 

acusan a ROTARIOS DE LA ZONA

AHI YA NO ENTRO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## pocholito (21 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El lunes declara Oscar ante el juez. Hoy por fin se abrió el informe del caso.
> 
> Esther murió por un shock hipobolemico e hipotermia. Es decir, por pérdida de sangre mas,el frío del ambiente, que al ir perdiendo sangre le bajo aun mas la temperatura.
> 
> ...



Lo del móvil a pocos metros tampoco se sabe sino mira al manitas como decían que el móvil estaba al lado ahora sale que estuvo 3 semanas en la cuneta yo ya lo dije al principio quien se iba arriesgar con los civiles que había a ocultar el cuerpo y ponerlo ahí la pobre Esther tuvo un accidente y ahí se quedó de noche andando por la carretera alguien no la vio incluso puede que el que la atropellar no supiera que había atropellado una persona a esas horas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

*ESTA ES LA TESIS QUE DIFUNDE 

EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 

SEÑALA AL ROTARY CLUB | ROTARIOS DE VALLADOLID *


----------



## Demi Grante (21 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si eso es cierto pudo perder la consciencia perfectamente por encima de 1.5 gr se alcohol.
> Sumale coca y tienes el coctel perfecto para que pase cualquier cosa.



Simplemente con ir borracha y ser atropellada y quedar desmayada, la hipotermia te puede matar. Aunque según dicen tardó 8 horas en morir, por muy borracha/drogada que estuviera me parece raro que no se despertara del frío a no ser que las lesiones fueran bastante contundentes que le impidieran moverse. Me parece raro, pero plausible. Quizá se despertó y ya estaba paralizada por el frío.

No que no tiene ni tenía pies ni cabeza es que hubiera muerto en otro lado y hubieran translado ese cadáver en medio de un dispositivo de búsqueda de 200 guardias civiles.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Simplemente con ir borracha y ser atropellada y quedar desmayada, la hipotermia te puede matar. Aunque según dicen tardó 8 horas en morir, por muy borracha/drogada que estuviera me parece raro que no se despertara del frío a no ser que las lesiones fueran bastante contundentes que le impidieran moverse. Me parece raro, pero plausible. Quizá se despertó y ya estaba paralizada por el frío.
> 
> No que no tiene ni tenía pies ni cabeza es que hubiera muerto en otro lado y hubieran translado ese cadáver en medio de un dispositivo de búsqueda de 200 guardias civiles.





*LA MATARON A GOLPES*

*Y SITUARON EL CUERPO DE FORMA RITUAL CERCA DEL RESTAURANTE 

DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 RELACIONABA AL ALCALDE DE VALLADOLLID

PUEDE SER VERDAD O NO LO DEL ALCALDE
PERO QUE HA SIDO ASESINADA O GOLPES Y COLOCADA ALLI ES OBVIO *




​


----------



## Lady_A (21 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo del móvil a pocos metros tampoco se sabe sino mira al manitas como decían que el móvil estaba al lado ahora sale que estuvo 3 semanas en la cuneta yo ya lo dije al principio quien se iba arriesgar con los civiles que había a ocultar el cuerpo y ponerlo ahí la pobre Esther tuvo un accidente y ahí se quedó de noche andando por la carretera alguien no la vio incluso puede que el que la atropellar no supiera que había atropellado una persona a esas horas



Depende del numero de antenas. Con lo del manitas creo que era para que cantara, quizás ahora es igual o esta vez es cierto puesto que ya tienen ambos móviles. En cualquier caso para saber que posicion exacta con pocos metros se necesitan no solo una antena. Con una antena puedes delimitar un sector angular, pero no es tan preciso. No se sabe cuantas antenas hacen de repetidor alli.



Demi Grante dijo:


> Simplemente con ir borracha y ser atropellada y quedar desmayada, la hipotermia te puede matar. Aunque según dicen tardó 8 horas en morir, por muy borracha/drogada que estuviera me parece raro que no se despertara del frío a no ser que las lesiones fueran bastante contundentes que le impidieran moverse. Me parece raro, pero plausible. Quizá se despertó y ya estaba paralizada por el frío.
> 
> No que no tiene ni tenía pies ni cabeza es que hubiera muerto en otro lado y hubieran translado ese cadáver en medio de un dispositivo de búsqueda de 200 guardias civiles.



El alcohol y las drogas hacen mas dificil despertarse, la propia hipotermia tambien porque no percibes el frío igual. La hipotermia duerme, no despierta. Si encima tenia cierta mini hemorragia, eso acentúa los efectos sedantes


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Simplemente con ir borracha y ser atropellada y quedar desmayada, la hipotermia te puede matar. Aunque según dicen tardó 8 horas en morir, por muy borracha/drogada que estuviera me parece raro que no se despertara del frío a no ser que las lesiones fueran bastante contundentes que le impidieran moverse. Me parece raro, pero plausible. Quizá se despertó y ya estaba paralizada por el frío.
> 
> No que no tiene ni tenía pies ni cabeza es que hubiera muerto en otro lado y hubieran translado ese cadáver en medio de un dispositivo de búsqueda de 200 guardias civiles.



Yo una vez me pille una borrachera y me quede dormido en un parque en junio. Me desperte 2 horas mas tarde con hipotermia, entumecido y casi no podia moverme. Ya te digo yo que el frio y la borrachera son paralizantes. Aunque en mi caso jamas he consumido coca y ella iria bien estimulada supongo.


----------



## Demi Grante (21 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *LA MATARON A GOLPES*
> 
> *Y SITUARON EL CUERPO DE FORMA RITUAL CERCA DEL RESTAURANTE
> 
> ...



No creo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> No creo.



la version oficial es fake

a ver si alguien se acuerda donde esta la pic ( foto aerea) de donde aparecio el cuerpo en el megahilo


----------



## damnit (21 Abr 2022)

vamos que iba hasta las cejas de todo pero hay que empapelar a algún machirulo para validar la narrativa

todo correcto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> No es en la nacional, sino en la carretera de entrada al pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESTO NO ES UNA PRUEBA. 

SI NO ALGO TRAGICOMICO QUE EL SITIO DONDE APARECIERA ESTHER ASESINADA RITUALMENTE

PAREZCA LA PIRAMIDE "ILLUMINATI" DEL BILLETE DE DOLAR 

SEGURAMENTE NO LO HAYAN HECHO NI QUERIENDO










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## Lady_A (22 Abr 2022)

Están hablando en cuarto milenio.

Dicen que tenia la cadera y las piernas rotas, lesiones en vertebras, en cuello.

De golpe leve nada, mínimo atropello medio.

Tenia 3 mg de alcohol y tambien drogas. Que con esa cantidad tendría que estar casi en coma, nada de borracha. Y no tendría idea de donde iba o estaba, aunque esa cantidad apenas sabría donde estaba.

Había piedras y arenas que no eran sitios, sino de otro lado. Que el translado fue mucho mas tardío. Que el atropello no fue alli, fue en otro lado y se llevaron el cadáver y/o la dejaron morir y luego a los días, lo movieron. La ocultaron pero al aire libre, por eso han registrado la casa de Oscar

Quieren ver si las ramas, restos, piedras son de alli.


----------



## Rotto2 (22 Abr 2022)

En los hilos de asesinatos de cientos de páginas se congrega la peor gentuza y siempre hay muchas mujeres morbosas y cotillas echando mierda a los sospechosos.

Esta escoria acusaba a la familia de Diana Quer, por ejemplo. Son auténtica gentuza.


----------



## Gusman (22 Abr 2022)

La navaja de Ockham, también llamada principio de parsimonia o principio de economía, es un postulado considerado una metodología. Consiste en afirmar que la explicación *más* simple y vaga es la *correcta* para discernir la solución de un interrogante o de un problema cualquiera.


----------



## Lady_A (22 Abr 2022)

Bufff, lo tienen pilladisimo. Tiene un montón de contradicciones.

Han encontrado sangre en la piscina de Oscar pero quieren saber si es sangre de ella.

Movil de Oscar y Esther mas alla de las tres cuando el dice que la dejo y creian que se fue a casa del manitas pero estuvo minimo hasta las 6. Los móviles estaban a menos de 40 metros de diferencia. Es decir, por ejemplo, la casa del manitas esta fuera del perímetro. En ese radio solo esta la casa de el y un vecino.

Lava el coche durante 17 minutos el dia despues y de manera manual, por eso no fue a trabajar. Nunca faltaba al trabajo.

El teléfono de Esther estaba en modo avión y el de oscar

El dice que al otro día estuvo en Valladolid el dia despues pero su coche dice que estuvo en tres localizaciones, entre valladolid y el pueblo. Pero el movil si estaba en su casa de Valladolid. Vaya que lo dejo alli y no se lo llevo.

En ese momento se supone que lavo el coche.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

SuzieWongWorld dijo:


> Esto en Youtube, está mañana.



​


----------



## snoopi (23 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Bufff, lo tienen pilladisimo. Tiene un montón de contradicciones.
> 
> Han encontrado sangre en la piscina de Oscar pero quieren saber si es sangre de ella.
> 
> ...



Suele pasar

Te llevas un cadaver de paseo cuando sabes que te sigue la guardia civil, lo dejas en la cuneta y por supuesto, dejas tambien el movil para que lo registren bien bien bien y a todo detalle

Primero lo pones en modo avion para matar a la chica y luego lo dejas en la cuneta

No sois mas lerdos por que no podeis

Iba sola borracha y drogada, se caeria a la cuneta SOLA y como estaban buscando en casa del manitas......no la vio ni dios en esa cuneta. Sin mas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

*ASESINADA POR LA PEDO MASONERIA SATANICA EN VALLADOLID


DESNAZIFIQUESE

_________________*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

Hallan el cadáver de Esther López la chica desaparecida en Traspinedo hace 25 días.


Si no sale en los medios de comunicación es porque ha sido muerte natural




www.burbuja.info





Y TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE EL PRESIDENTE FALSO DE ESPAÑA

*PEDRO SANCHEZ Y SU MARIDO BEGOÑO SANCHEZ*

**

* ... COMPRARON A SUS NIÑAS EN UCRANIA...*

(SI NO RECUERDO MAL)





QUE ES UNO DE LOS MAYORES HUBS MUNDIALES DE TRAFICO DE PERSONAS. PUES YA OS PODEIS IMAGINAR DONDE PUEDEN ATERRIZAR LOS RUSOS ESTE AVION
líder del PSOE presumió en sus redes sociales de haber mantenido una conversación con el presidente ucraniano, quien evitó mostrar ninguna señal de agradecimiento hacia el socialista
José Antonio Puglisi  28 Feb 2022 - 18:52 CET




*ESTO PUEDE ACABAR EN MUY MUY MAL PARA ALGUNOS *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Abr 2022)

CON UN ATRAGANTAMIENTO POR ZANAHORIA


----------



## fred (23 Abr 2022)

Noticia de pago pero viene la foto del hallazgo.
Los investigadores se aferran a la tesis de que la escena donde fue hallada Esther estaba «adulterada»
*La persona que localizó el cadáver no era un paseante ocasional; llegó 'ex profeso' desde Salamanca ese sábado y apenas tardó 50 minutos en encontrarlo




*


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Abr 2022)

“Qué listo”: La Guardia Civil destapa dos detalles claves del coche del sospechoso por el crimen de Traspinedo


Nacho Abad, periodista y criminólogo, explica en 'Fin de Semana COPE' los nuevos detalles del caso Esther López




www.cope.es


----------



## Gusman (23 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Suele pasar
> 
> Te llevas un cadaver de paseo cuando sabes que te sigue la guardia civil, lo dejas en la cuneta y por supuesto, dejas tambien el movil para que lo registren bien bien bien y a todo detalle
> 
> ...



Tal cual. Conozco ese mundo y pudo pasar cualquier cosa pero lo mas sencillo normalmente es lo que ocurre.


----------



## Gusman (23 Abr 2022)

Va de que el Coronel de la GC es un puto inutil que rechazó la intervencion de la Uco de Madrid y ahora se ve sin solucion del caso. Le deben estar presionando y busca solucionarlo y encalomarle el muerto a cualquiera. Ya no buscan culpable, buscan quien no se pueda defender para encerrarle.


----------



## Gusman (23 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Bufff, lo tienen pilladisimo. Tiene un montón de contradicciones.
> 
> Han encontrado sangre en la piscina de Oscar pero quieren saber si es sangre de ella.
> 
> ...



He visto las imagenes que se suponen son de su coche y no se ve una mierda.
Estan tratando de encalomarle el muerto, asi de simple.


----------



## Monsieur George (23 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> CON UN ATRAGANTAMIENTO POR ZANAHORIA



!!Ostras!! Lo de la muerte de la mujer de José Cabrera me ha dejado así.  Tela lo que debe haber pasado...

Y ha ocurrido en un restaurante de Marbella. ¿Hay testigos presenciales de lo ocurrido? Lo digo por si la noticia de los medios es real o un simple *invent*...


----------



## Gusman (23 Abr 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> !!Ostras!! Lo de la muerte de la mujer de José Cabrera me ha dejado así.  Tela lo que debe haber pasado...



Seguramente ha sido un asesinato de su marido. VIOGEN de manual


----------



## Monsieur George (23 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Seguramente ha sido un asesinato de su marido. VIOGEN de manual



Pienso en otras cosas. Marbella... En fin... A saber...


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Abr 2022)

fred dijo:


> Noticia de pago pero viene la foto del hallazgo.
> Los investigadores se aferran a la tesis de que la escena donde fue hallada Esther estaba «adulterada»
> *La persona que localizó el cadáver no era un paseante ocasional; llegó 'ex profeso' desde Salamanca ese sábado y apenas tardó 50 minutos en encontrarlo
> 
> ...



No me jodas, ¿ya no es un vecino que paseaba con el perro por ahí todos los días y que decía que era imposible que llevara ahí desde el principio porque la hubiera visto mucho antes?
¡Vaya farsa todo!


----------



## hefesto (24 Abr 2022)

En unas declaraciones la familia da las gracias a la gc por que estan trabajando 14 horas diarias.Y que ese fin de semana se vuelven para descansar......

Los medios nos hablan de un vecino que paseaba todos los dias por esa zona y afirmaba que el cuerpo no estaba antes.

Y ahora resulta que el localizador vino ex profeso de Salamanca a "rastrear" el cuerpo y a los 50m lo encontro.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Abr 2022)

Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello (elmundo.es)

*Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello*

El informe de los forenses certifica que el cadáver de la joven de Traspinedo estuvo en la cuneta en la que fue encontrado desde el día que desapareció, el pasado 13 de enero, mientras la Guardia Civil constata «grave contradicción» del principal sospechoso

*El caso de la muerte de Esther López*, la joven de 35 años de Traspinedo que desaparecía el 13 de enero pasado y cuyo cadáver era encontrado el 5 de febrero en la cuneta de la carretera de acceso a la localidad vallisoletana, *sigue siendo un misterio* de cómo se produjo y qué fue lo que sucedió en los 23 días que van desde su desaparición hasta que es encontrado el cuerpo sin vida. *Un misterio que la caótica y, por momentos, chapucera y esquizofrénica investigación no está siendo capaz de desenmarañar*. Ni siquiera la autopsia, conocida tras el levantamiento parcial del secreto del sumario ordenado por el Juzgado de Instrucción número 5, ayuda a esclarecer y poner luz a lo sucedido con la joven Esther López.







*Los 20 folios de la autopsia*, a los que ha tenido acceso este periódico, no recogen ni una sola evidencia de que la causa de la muerte fuera el atropello, que sólo aparece el folio 20 como una intuición de los forenses, según detalla un experto forense consultado por este periódico.

*«Consideramos que se trata de un atropello en vida, por vehículo a motor, producido a media o baja velocidad»*. Para a renglón seguido indicar que en la *«confluencia de la muerte» de Esther existen también otros factores como «la intoxicación etílica (dio 3,2 gramos por litro en sangre) , consumo de cocaína e hipotermia»*. 

Ya en las conclusiones, en ese mismo folio 20 vuelva indicarse en el punto dos: «Etiología médico legal: atropello por vehículo a motor a una velocidad media-baja».


*Y eso es todo lo que hay del atropello*. *Ni una sola evidencia* en el resto de los 19 folios que venga a justificar el mismo. Ni un solo rastro de un golpe con un vehículo ni en las ropas ni el cuerpo de Esther López, como sí se señala que aparecieron pelos y otros rastros, que eso sí no se puede cotejar. Pelos, eso sí que no aportan, a decir de los mismos forense porque no puede cotejarse. «Dado que no disponemos –señalan los forenses– para el cotejo de fibras de la ropa del sospechoso –no se hace referencia a qué sospechoso se refiere– ni del lugar de los hechos, las fibras recogidas de las uñas de las víctima quedan en custodia por si fuera de interés en un futuro su estudio comparativo con otras muestras».

El experto forense consultado por este periódico asegura, a la vista del informe de la autopsia, que la muerte «pudo ser por un golpe por una caída o también pudo producirse al bajarse en marcha del coche a una velocidad lenta y decidir continuar andando». *Muerte accidental, es decir por una caída o algún tipo de golpe que no por un accidente, hacia la que también apunta y no descarta la autopsia*, que en el punto primero de sus conclusiones recoge que «se trata de una muerte violenta de etiología accidental u homicida».

En lo que sí es claro el informe forense es en *certificar que el cadáver de la joven de Traspinedo estuvo en la cuneta en la que fue encontrado desde el día que desapareció*, el pasado 13 de enero. «La data de la muerte se puede establecer en la madrugada-mañana del 13 de enero de 2022». Sobre si el cadáver había sido movido se indica que *«en el supuesto de que haya sido movido, se habría hecho en las primeras horas después del fallecimiento».* Si, como dice la autopsia, la muerte de Esther pudo ser «en la madrugada-mañana del 13 de febrero», de haberse producido el traslado del cadáver, algo que ni siquiera certifican los forenses, este se habría hecho ese mismo día, a plena luz del día. 







Sea como fuere, la realidad, según la autopsia, es que el cuerpo de Esther llevaba en la cuneta en la que apareció desde el mismo día que desapareció y no fue visto en 23 días ni por los drones, ni los perros, ni los equipos de la Guardia Civil, ni por ninguna de las batidas que se montaron para su búsqueda.

*Cabe preguntarse cuál es entonces el relato del atropello*. Porque conviene no olvidar que, desde el primer momento, la Guardia Civil mantuvo que el cuerpo había sido traslado hasta la cuneta después de su muerte. No se entiende entonces que, barajando el hecho de que el cadáver fue trasladado, días después de la aparición del cuerpo de Esther hicieran las pruebas del supuesto atropello en la carretera de entrada a Traspinedo donde apareció. ¿Se trasladó? Y de ser como dice la autopsia ¿se hizo a plena luz del día? La única realidad es que la autopsia no revela ni una sola evidencia que certifique el atropello. Lo que sí deja claro es que el cadáver siempre estuvo allí en esa cuneta, a 200 metros de donde se realizaban multitudinarias batidas, que más bien eran para la galería, y donde se llevaban drones, perros y equipos de rastreo de la Guardia Civil. Equipos que, cabe indicar, donde primero buscaron fue en el río Duero, en el entorno de la casa de Ramón G.

*"Graves contradicciones"*
Guardia Civil que ahora dice haber constatado «*graves contradicciones» y «escasa credibilidad» en la versión ofrecida por Óscar S.M*., principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo, al triangular el posicionamiento de los teléfonos móviles de ambos y el coche Volkswagen T-Roc del investigado, donde se halló «perfiles genéticos» de la víctima en la boca de acceso al maletero.

En un informe con fecha de 4 de abril, al que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, los investigadores del Departamento de Delincuencia contra las Personas de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) y la Policía Judicial de la Comandancia de Valladolid reclamaron al Juzgado de Instrucción número 5 de Valladolid que autorizara nuevas diligencias, entre ellas poder grabar las conversaciones en vía pública de Óscar y su entorno, en paralelo a la última ronda de citaciones, entre el 6 y el 8 de abril.

También reflejan que *Óscar «restó importancia» ante la alerta de los amigos*, principalmente Lucio Carlos. «Resulta ilógico toda vez que Óscar era consciente del aislado paraje en el que supuestamente Esther se habría apeado del vehículo», dicen, desconfiando de su relato en sede policial. En este punto, debe indicarse que ni siquiera la familia de Esther, en el padre denunció hasta días después, concretamente el lunes día 17, la desaparición porque no era la primera vez que la joven tardaba días en volver.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Abr 2022)

fred dijo:


> Noticia de pago pero viene la foto del hallazgo.
> Los investigadores se aferran a la tesis de que la escena donde fue hallada Esther estaba «adulterada»
> *La persona que localizó el cadáver no era un paseante ocasional; llegó 'ex profeso' desde Salamanca ese sábado y apenas tardó 50 minutos en encontrarlo
> 
> ...



Pues a ese "paseante ocasional" habría que invertigar o resulta que tenía mas luces que toda la GC junta


----------



## mordoriana (24 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Pues a ese "paseante ocasional" habría que invertigar o resulta que tenía mas luces que toda la GC junta




No, es un pueblo de la Castilla profunda. Son así de cabezones. 
La cogieron con un presunto culpable y las batidas por ahí ni miraron. Aún oliendo a muerto. 
Simplemente no pusieron atención a esa zona.


----------



## DEREC (24 Abr 2022)

> *Consideramos que se trata de un atropello en vida, por vehículo a motor, producido a media o baja velocidad»*. Para a renglón seguido indicar que en la *«confluencia de la muerte» de Esther existen también otros factores como «la intoxicación etílica (dio 3,2 gramos por litro en sangre) , consumo de cocaína e hipotermia»*.



Es curioso que los forenses pasen esto por alto. Resulta que tenia 3,2 g de alcohol en sangre, cuando el limite del coma etilico está en el entorno de 4-5 gramos. Teniendo en cuenta que murio 6-8 horas despues de las 3 de la mañana y en ese periodo metabolizo parte del alcohol a ojimetro diria que cuando la dejaron iba al limite del coma etilico. Para mi la hipotesis de inconsciencia por borrachera + caida + hipotermia cobra más fuerza si cabe. Incluso pudiera ser que se quedará inconsciente en la carretera y algun coche no la viera y le pisara las piernas, que parece que tenia ahi algun hueso roto.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (24 Abr 2022)

El tal Oscar. Hoy han dejado caer que es el amigo íntimo de la hermana de Esther, curioso, no?? De la borrachera que llevaba encima ni lo nombran. Quiero volver a casa sola y borracha…


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Abr 2022)

El sospechoso de matar a Esther López: “Nadie dice que Carolo y ella eran novios”

_La Guardia Civil tiene cámaras que objetivamente demuestran que lavó el coche horas después de que Esther desapareciese. Cuando le preguntaron por ello lo negó: “Jamás lavé el coche.* No me explico cómo mi vehículo puede estar grabado*. Se lo entregué a la Guardia Civil para que lo registraran e hiciesen la inspección y hasta días después no lo lavé”.

La tecnología ha construido buena parte de los indicios. Cuando le preguntaron por qué llamó a un número desconocido dos veces la madrugada del 13 de enero y por qué llamo a Esther también de madrugada y por WhatsApp, Óscar respondió: “Yo no llamé a ningún número desconocido y no recuerdo haber telefoneado a Esther. Tampoco borré la centralita del coche. *La Guardia Civil no dice la verdad*” 

Las pruebas demuestran que trató de generar una tercera llave del vehículo: “Eso no lo hice, no me lo puedo explicar. Siempre he conducido con la misma llave y la otra estaba guardada en casa” _


O este señor miente o miente la Guardia Civil.

Lo primero seria normal y lo segundo seria un escandalo.


----------



## ray merryman (25 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El sospechoso de matar a Esther López: “Nadie dice que Carolo y ella eran novios”
> 
> _La Guardia Civil tiene cámaras que objetivamente demuestran que lavó el coche horas después de que Esther desapareciese. Cuando le preguntaron por ello lo negó: “Jamás lavé el coche.* No me explico cómo mi vehículo puede estar grabado*. Se lo entregué a la Guardia Civil para que lo registraran e hiciesen la inspección y hasta días después no lo lavé”.
> 
> ...



O puede que estén tras la pista de otro sospechoso y todo esto sea para despistar.
Es como cuando lo del pescadito que sabían que había sido la negra pero estaban despistando.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> O puede que estén tras la pista de otro sospechoso y todo esto sea para despistar.
> Es como cuando lo del pescadito que sabían que había sido la negra pero estaban despistando.



Como cuando metieron un mes en la carcel al "Manitas", cuando aun ni habia aparecido el cuerpo?


----------



## Gusman (25 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> O puede que estén tras la pista de otro sospechoso y todo esto sea para despistar.
> Es como cuando lo del pescadito que sabían que había sido la negra pero estaban despistando.



Si no fuera hispanistan y paco el guardia, podria ser...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2022)

Chapuzas Paco.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hefesto (26 Abr 2022)

El tipo tiene un buen control mental,ha aguantado interrogatorios de la gc de horas sin venirse abajo,aparte de los truquitos de los fieles aliados lameculos de los medios.
El interrogatorio ante el juez ha sido genial,ante preguntas de que hacia el movil de la chica cerca de su domicilio el responde "no tengo explicacion".....eso es cosa de ustedes
Ante una prueba solida no se como reaccionara pero se le ve bastante entero.


----------



## fred (26 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> El tipo tiene un buen control mental,ha aguantado interrogatorios de la gc de horas sin venirse abajo,aparte de los truquitos de los fieles aliados lameculos de los medios.
> El interrogatorio ante el juez ha sido genial,ante preguntas de que hacia el movil de la chica cerca de su domicilio el responde "no tengo explicacion".....eso es cosa de ustedes
> Ante una prueba solida no se como reaccionara pero se le ve bastante entero.



Desmonta la teoría de que las drogas te dejan frito el cerebro,porque con el colocón que llevaba si fue capaz de urdir la estrategia que dice la GC es que las drogas te hacen verlo todo más nítido.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello (elmundo.es)
> 
> *Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello*
> 
> ...



*«la intoxicación etílica (dio 3,2 gramos por litro en sangre) , consumo de cocaína e hipotermia»*.

De la Wikipedia






Y pasados 45 días de la muerte, el alcohol en sangre se mantiene el mismo o se reduce?


----------



## kukaña (27 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> *«la intoxicación etílica (dio 3,2 gramos por litro en sangre) , consumo de cocaína e hipotermia»*.
> 
> De la Wikipedia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038888
> ...



Las uvas pasas tienen mayor concentración de azucar pero supongo que los forenses tendrán sus técnicas o algún factor de corrección para calcularlo con tanta precisión, hay que recordar que se quedan las uñas en custodia por si acaso


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Abr 2022)

Sobre la centralita del coche, me atrevería a decir, que es posible que sea de km0 o leasing o alguna mierda de esas y los del concesionario la hayan reseteado ellos. Lo mismo que el golpecito del antiniebla. This is spain! Chanchullos everywhere


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Como cuando metieron un mes en la carcel al "Manitas", cuando aun ni habia aparecido el cuerpo?



No le metieron un mes en la cárcel, estuvo unos días.


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Sobre la centralita del coche, me atrevería a decir, que es posible que sea de km0 o leasing o alguna mierda de esas y los del concesionario la hayan reseteado ellos. Lo mismo que el golpecito del antiniebla. This is spain! Chanchullos everywhere



Claro sí. Y cuando lavó el coche el día después, está grabado, y el tío lo niega con todo su morro y dice "no me lo explico". Seguro que lo dueños del lavado de coche han manipulado las cintas.
El tipo ese está mintiendo como un bellaco.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Claro sí. Y cuando lavó el coche el día después, está grabado, y el tío lo niega con todo su morro y dice "no me lo explico". Seguro que lo dueños del lavado de coche han manipulado las cintas.
> El tipo ese está mintiendo como un bellaco.



En la cinta no se vé ni la matrícula del coche. Es mas, no se ve nada mas que un coche de la misma marca, modelo y ni siquiera color por ser en blanco y negro...


----------



## EL FARAON (27 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> No le metieron un mes en la cárcel, estuvo unos días.



Pero en los massmierda se ensayaron con el manitas hasta la saciedad. Algunas presentadoras de la tv espumaban por la boca cuando hablaban de él.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En la cinta no se vé ni la matrícula del coche. Es mas, no se ve nada mas que un coche de la misma marca, modelo y ni siquiera color por ser en blanco y negro...



Es que si "eso" es la imagen que tiene la juez en el sumario (que no sabemos si puede haber otras, *pero en el sumario no estan*) no me extraña que el tal Oscar pueda decir tranquilamente que ese coche no es suyo y que el no limpio el coche.

Vamos a ver señores, la camara de seguridad era la de un spectrum de 8 bits o que esta pasando aqui?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2022)

¿Pero de qué cojones se le acusa a este hombre? No está claro de qué murió la chica, su fue asesinato, atropello, coma etílico o lo que sea. No se sabe ni siquiera si hay un posible delito. ¿Que el que se supone que tenía que hacer la juez?

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que si "eso" es la imagen que tiene la juez en el sumario (que no sabemos si puede haber otras, *pero en el sumario no estan*) no me extraña que el tal Oscar pueda decir tranquilamente que ese coche no es suyo y que el no limpio el coche.
> 
> Vamos a ver señores, la camara de seguridad era la de un spectrum de 8 bits o que esta pasando aqui?



Se llama lanzar palos de ciego para ver si cae la breva.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> El tipo tiene un buen control mental,ha aguantado interrogatorios de la gc de horas sin venirse abajo



Si es culpable está siendo un criminal bastante bueno.

Hubiese sido mejor aún que se hubiese limitado a un escueto "no tengo nada que declarar".

Si es culpable le va a condenar...su pijo-VW:

*los investigadores han solicitado una orden europea para acceder al control de navegación del vehículo. De conseguir los datos, la investigación podría dar un paso decisivo al conocerse el recorrido real que el coche de Óscar realizó la noche de la muerte de Esther.*​​







Rastreo de los móviles, ADN en el maletero y la llave desaparecida... las pruebas que apuntan a Óscar como autor del asesinato de Esther


Óscar es el nombre del principal sospechoso en el caso de Esther López, la joven de 35 años que, tras tres semanas desaparecida, apareció muerta en una...




www.20minutos.es




Una C-15 nunca te lleva a prisión.

Un pijo-coche modelno sí.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si es culpable está siendo un criminal bastante bueno.
> 
> Hubiese sido mejor aún que se hubiese limitado a un escueto "no tengo nada que declarar".



Es que directamente ha declarado delante una juez que "la Guardia Civil miente".


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Abr 2022)

fred dijo:


> Desmonta la teoría de que las drogas te dejan frito el cerebro,porque con el colocón que llevaba si fue capaz de urdir la estrategia que dice la GC es que las drogas te hacen verlo todo más nítido.



Yo imagino que ella iría peor, si él era capaz de conducir tan mal no iría, al bajarse ella del coche él la daría sin querer y luego a ver cómo me deshago del cuerpo.
Las putas drogas, suerte que no se llevaron a otro coche por delante. Ella iba hasta arriba de alcohol y coca...las cabezas, en los pueblos la gente se droga más que en las ciudades.


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En la cinta no se vé ni la matrícula del coche. Es mas, no se ve nada mas que un coche de la misma marca, modelo y ni siquiera color por ser en blanco y negro...



¿Es pública la cinta? ¿la has visto?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que directamente ha declarado delante una juez que "la Guardia Civil miente".



Yo no diría eso ante un juez. Nunca. Y menos como acusado.

Puede ser fascinante ver a alguien condenado por Homicidio (¿Asesinato?) por la geolocalización y las geo-pijadas de su propio pijo-VW-t-Roc-Oigh qué pijo soy.















Esther López: Su amigo lavó varias veces su coche tras la desaparición


Óscar, el amigo sospechoso de Esther López lavó varias veces y a conciencia su coche tras la desaparición de la joven en Traspinedo.




okdiario.com





Con la C-15 con chorretón en el boquerel de llenado no pasaban estas cosas.








Estoy flipando con la Traviata que canta tu propio coche modelno interrogado por los CFSE. Es más cantarín el coche que el teléfono, entre otras cosas porque el coche no lo pones en"modo avión".

Imagino a delincuentes futuros buscando una C-15 y un teléfono Nokia noventero...


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Abr 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Pero en los massmierda se ensayaron con el manitas hasta la saciedad. Algunas presentadoras de la tv espumaban por la boca cuando hablaban de él.



Se ensañaron con él sí, sin pruebas ni tan siquiera indicios.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿Es pública la cinta? ¿la has visto?



He visto las imágenes que se han publicado. Y se el tipo de instalaciones de videovigilancia que se hacen en las estaciones de servicio, que no sirven para poco mas que disuadir.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no diría eso ante un juez. Nunca. Y menos como acusado.
> 
> Puede ser fascinante ver a alguien condenado por Homicidio (¿Asesinato?) por la geolocalización y las geo-pijadas de su propio pijo-VW-t-Roc-Oigh qué pijo soy.
> 
> ...



Y eso que todavia no tienen caja negra como quieren ponerles


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (27 Abr 2022)

Muerte natural. Diccionario médico. Clínica Universidad de Navarra.


Conozca la definición de Muerte natural en el diccionario médico de los especialistas de la Clínica Universidad de Navarra.




www.cun.es


----------



## seven up (27 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si es culpable está siendo un criminal bastante bueno.
> 
> Hubiese sido mejor aún que se hubiese limitado a un escueto "no tengo nada que declarar".
> 
> ...



No se si será culpable o no, lo que si tengo claro es que el tal Oscar, es desde hace un mes, el culpable de OK diario. Todos los días hay alguna noticia sobre el investigado. La semana pasada era que el coche tenía un golpe y que había restos biológicos en el maletero, luego era que lo había lavado, después era que en las uñas había restos biológicos, siguieron que había restos de grava que no había donde la habían encontrado. Esta semana ha sido que el móvil lo dejó en Valladolid 2 horas para que no lo pudieran localizar, hoy toca que fue el único que no llamó a Esther tras desaparecer. Lo que llama la atención, es que la jueza después del interrogatorio del lunes 25/04 lo ha dejado en libertad sin medidas cautelares. Están empeñados en encaminar a la opinión publica a un asesinato y a un posterior traslado del cuerpo, que la difunta borracha y drogada se pudiera desvanecer en la carretera dándose un golpe y muriendo congelada no se contempla. Me recuerda a como cuando Ana Rosa y María Teresa atacaban diariamente a Dolores Vázquez de la mano de Nacho Abad y del amigo Inda. 

Por cierto, ¿a nadie le llama la atención de que la difunta circulara por el carril incorrecto a la circulación de los peatones?.

Y repito una noticia muy parecida que coincidió en el tiempo con la de Esther:

*Conmoción en Turón por la muerte de una pareja al caer a un arroyo cuando volvían a su casa*
_*El accidente se produjo a 400 metros de su casa, tras abandonar en la madrugada del domingo un local hostelero de La Rebaldana*

Los cuerpos sin vida de un hombre y una mujer, residentes desde hacía poco tiempo en Repedroso, en el Valle del Turón, fueron encontrados ayer por la tarde, sobre las 15.30 horas, en el fondo de un arroyo en el núcleo mierense de La Rebaldana. Fuentes de la Guardia Civil, que se ha hecho cargo de la investigación para esclarecer el suceso, indican que la hipótesis principal se centra en una caída accidental de ambos. Todo apunta a que se precipitaron en la madrugada del domingo al lunes -sobre las 0.30 horas- cuando caminaban en dirección a su domicilio. Tenían que cruzar un paso sobre el reguero que está protegido en parte por una barandilla metálica.

Fue en este punto, cerca ya del acceso a Repedroso cuando cayeron desde una altura de cuatro metros, quedando completamente ocultos entre la intensa maleza del cauce. Se trata de Juan Manuel Méndez Morán, de 58 años, y de Madriza Genoveba Tituaña Rivera, de 52. Residían en Repedroso, a apenas unos 400 metros del lugar del accidente.

El hallazgo de los cuerpos fue casual, ya que se encontraban en un lugar oculto y de difícil acceso, a pesar de encontrarse junto a la carretera regional AS-337, la principal arteria que vertebra el valle. Un joven de 17 años había encontrado un teléfono móvil por la zona ya por la mañana. Pero fue al regreso de su centro de estudios y de apearse del autobús cuando se asomó para observar el arroyo, ya que tenía sospechas de que alguien pudo haber caído. Fue en ese momento, sobre las 15.15 horas, cuando advirtió la presencia de los cadáveres del hombre y de la mujer.

El aviso lo recibía la Guardia Civil a las tres y media de la tarde y hasta el lugar se trasladó una patrulla de Seguridad Ciudadana del puesto de Ujo, que confirmó la presencia de los dos cuerpos sin vida. El equipo de Policía Judicial de Mieres realizó la correspondiente inspección técnico-ocular determinando que la principal hipótesis es la caída accidental. Poco después se activó al Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) que, con apoyo de efectivos de Bomberos de Asturias, procedieron a la recuperación de los cuerpos. A las 17.15 horas, el médico-forense autorizó el levantamiento de los cadáveres que se trasladaron al Instituto Anatómico Forense.

Familia consternada
La noticia generó un gran revuelo por todo el valle. Hasta el lugar se desplazó el vicealcalde de Mieres, Manuel Ángel Álvarez, quien indicó que la pareja residía desde hacía poco tiempo en la zona. Enseguida se acercaron familiares de la mujer fallecida, de origen sudamericano, y aseguraron sentirse consternados por el triste suceso.

Vecinos de la zona de La Rebaldana coincidían en señalar que la pareja se encontraba, en la noche del domingo, en el local hostelero del pueblo y que lo abandonaron pasada la media noche, junto con otros clientes. Según parece, habían consumido alcohol. Ellos tomaron el camino de su casa y, al parecer, cayeron en varias ocasiones en su recorrido a pie. Fue en su ruta cuando se encontraron con el arroyo y se precipitaron. Algunas personas señalan que se les ofreció llamar a un taxi para que los trasladara a su vivienda, propuesta que ellos rechazaron.









Conmoción en Turón por la muerte de una pareja al caer a un arroyo cuando volvían a su casa


El accidente se produjo a 400 metros de su casa, tras abandonar en la madrugada del domingo un local hostelero de La Rebaldana




www.elcomercio.es




_


----------



## jolu (27 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> En unas declaraciones la familia da las gracias a la gc por que estan trabajando 14 horas diarias.Y que ese fin de semana se vuelven para descansar......
> 
> Los medios nos hablan de un vecino que paseaba todos los dias por esa zona y afirmaba que el cuerpo no estaba antes.
> 
> Y ahora resulta que el localizador vino ex profeso de Salamanca a "rastrear" el cuerpo y a los 50m lo encontro.



Me suena a una negra que estaba buscando un pescaito y encontró una camiseta...


----------



## entrance33 (27 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El sospechoso de matar a Esther López: “Nadie dice que Carolo y ella eran novios”
> 
> O este señor miente o miente la Guardia Civil.
> 
> Lo primero seria normal y lo segundo seria un escandalo.



Con los mass-mierda que tenemos y la falta de democracia, si el Estado te quiere joder lo puede hacer sin siquiera haber salido de casa. Al documental El principio del fin me remito.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> O este señor miente o miente la Guardia Civil.
> 
> Lo primero seria normal y lo segundo seria un escandalo.



A este señor no le conocemos anteriores escándalos pero a las FCSE sí las hemos visto manipular pruebas incluso colocarlas falsas.

Así que lo correcto es respetar la presunción de inocencia del señor y sospechar de la policía reincidente


----------



## jotace (27 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> *«la intoxicación etílica (dio 3,2 gramos por litro en sangre) , consumo de cocaína e hipotermia»*.
> 
> De la Wikipedia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038888
> ...



Si llevaba 3,2 gramos en sangre y tardó ocho horas en morirse con los riñones filtrando sin parar ¿cuánto alcohol llevaba cuando cayó?

¿O esa cifra ya tiene en cuenta las horas que estuvo viva después de caer?


----------



## kenny220 (27 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Si llevaba 3,2 gramos en sangre y tardó ocho horas en morirse con los riñones filtrando sin parar ¿cuánto alcohol llevaba cuando cayó?
> 
> ¿O esa cifra ya tiene en cuenta las horas que estuvo viva después de caer?



Ni idea de cómo será el análisis de alcohol en sangre Tras 45 días muerta. Pero supongo que no sube la graduación una vez muerto, en todo caso se reducirá.


----------



## snoopi (27 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> A este señor no le conocemos anteriores escándalos pero a las FCSE sí las hemos visto manipular pruebas incluso colocarlas falsas.
> 
> Así que lo correcto es respetar la presunción de inocencia del señor y sospechar de la policía reincidente



Al Breton, fuera culpable o no, le metioron en la carcel con huesos de animales luego huesos de niño sin adn ...o los de la manada "¿te la meto? si hasta el fondo, 20 años

Si te quieren joder te joden


----------



## McNulty (27 Abr 2022)

90 páginas un hilo sobre una charo, en serio confloreros?


----------



## alguiencualquiera (27 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Podemos ya ha convocado un simposio vía videollamada de wasap, para ver qué tipo de rédito político pueden sacar de la muerte de esa mujer.








Ostia, si está Pablo Iglesias XD


----------



## snoopi (27 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si es culpable está siendo un criminal bastante bueno.
> 
> Hubiese sido mejor aún que se hubiese limitado a un escueto "no tengo nada que declarar".
> 
> ...



el 99% de la gente bajo presion, canta la traviata. El 1% restante suelen ser profesionales .

El tal Oscar estaria DERRUMBADO hace dias , la gente con coche nuevo suele limpiarlo semanalmente o mas. los moviles dan aproximacion y poco mas

Realidad, la tia iba con un pedal que te cagas y se pego la hostia (lo que dicen que es compatible con atropello ), el resto mucho frio y la gente buscando en casa del manitas 

El navegador del coche, no creo que guarde nada de nada y menos 3 meses despues. Esto es solo para meterle presion y que confiese.

RESUMO.

BUSCAN QUE CONFIESE diciendo mentiras por todos lados y si ya no lo ha hecho, es que no es culpable


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 90 páginas un hilo sobre una charo, en serio confloreros?



De charo tenia poco. Seguro que tu tienes mas charos feminazis a tu alrededor.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 90 páginas un hilo sobre una charo, en serio confloreros?



Pero si es un caso digno de Agatha Christie, tiene de todo.

Medio pueblo buscando a una mujer y la encuentra un tio que fue desde Salamanca en la cuneta de la carretera principal en apenas 50 min


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Abr 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No se si será culpable o no, lo que si tengo claro es que el tal Oscar, es desde hace un mes, el culpable de OK diario. Todos los días hay alguna noticia sobre el investigado. La semana pasada era que el coche tenía un golpe y que había restos biológicos en el maletero, luego era que lo había lavado, después era que en las uñas había restos biológicos, siguieron que había restos de grava que no había donde la habían encontrado. Esta semana ha sido que el móvil lo dejó en Valladolid 2 horas para que no lo pudieran localizar, hoy toca que fue el único que no llamó a Esther tras desaparecer. Lo que llama la atención, es que la jueza después del interrogatorio del lunes 25/04 lo ha dejado en libertad sin medidas cautelares. Están empeñados en encaminar a la opinión publica a un asesinato y a un posterior traslado del cuerpo, que la difunta borracha y drogada se pudiera desvanecer en la carretera dándose un golpe y muriendo congelada no se contempla. Me recuerda a como cuando Ana Rosa y María Teresa atacaban diariamente a Dolores Vázquez de la mano de Nacho Abad y del amigo Inda.
> 
> *Por cierto, ¿a nadie le llama la atención de que la difunta circulara por el carril incorrecto a la circulación de los peatones?.*
> 
> ...



En realidad no me llama la atención , mucha gente desconoce la forma correcta de circular. Lo raro hubiese sido lo otro


----------



## snoopi (27 Abr 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Pero si es un caso digno de Agatha Christie, tiene de todo.
> 
> Medio pueblo buscando a una mujer y la encuentra un tio que fue desde Salamanca en la cuneta de la carretera principal en apenas 50 min



Ni agata ni sherlock holmes.

Como bien dices

Medio publo y parte del otro buscando donde decia la prensa, CASA DEL MANITAs

Vino un tio de fuera e hizo el recorrido LOGICO y a la primera.

Eso lo saben todos los de las batidas, por alli no hicieron ni una.

Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa, se le fue la castaña, golpe, cuneta y frio .

Los demas en casa del manitas y ahora para no quedar en ridiculo mayusculo a ver si le encaloman el cadasver al amigo


----------



## nosomosnada (27 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Ni agata ni sherlock holmes.
> 
> Como bien dices
> 
> ...



Joder, troncos, vosotros no conoceis Valladolid ni sobre todo, a la fauna de estos pueblos de la Ribera del Duero, desde Tudela a Peñafiel, que son lo más miserable probablemente de la provincia, y de toda la meseta norte, que ya es decir.

Aquí no puedes salir a cagar al huerto que hagas lo que hagas, te escondas donde te escondas, habrá algún lugareño observándote atentamente el ojete para ir a contarle al vecino el color y textura de tu ñordo.

Aquí el espíritu tradicional de la mitad de población es espiar a la otra media. Aquí las cortinas no se inventaron para ocultar la luz del sol, sino para poder espiar lo que pasa en la calle sin que te vean.

Así que dudo mucho de que hubiera un cadáver ahí en la cuneta durante 3 semanas sin que nadie se apercibiera, cuando vivir en un pueblo de estos como Traspinedo implica que todo el puto mundo se sepa al dedillo hasta el último aspecto de tu vida privada.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Ni agata ni sherlock holmes.
> 
> Como bien dices
> 
> ...



Tal cual. España en estado puro. Autoridades incompetentes y corruptas y borregos haciendo y diciendo lo que dice la tele.


----------



## seven up (27 Abr 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Joder, troncos, vosotros no conoceis Valladolid ni sobre todo, a la fauna de estos pueblos de la Ribera del Duero, desde Tudela a Peñafiel, que son lo más miserable probablemente de la provincia, y de toda la meseta norte, que ya es decir.
> 
> Aquí no puedes salir a cagar al huerto que hagas lo que hagas, te escondas donde te escondas, habrá algún lugareño observándote atentamente el ojete para ir a contarle al vecino el color y textura de tu ñordo.
> 
> ...



Pues ahora aplica la misma curiosidad pero al revés. Un atropello en la entrada del pueblo, el coche en marcha, parado, luces encendidas, salir a por el cuerpo, un cuerpo según los forenses vivo, recogerlo y encajarlo en el maletro midiendo 1,62 cm de estatura. Esconderlo durante 25 días y sin que nadie lo vea, ni lo huela. Recogerlo en el escondite y volverlo a tirar donde atropellaron al cuerpo, otra vez un coche parado en medio de la carretera, con las luces puestas, todo eso sin que te vean, sin dejar huellas y con un cuerpo en rigor mortis de 25 días, nada de huesos rotos, nada de putrefacción, por supuesto nada de contaminación por los líquidos y gases en descomposición.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Claro sí. Y cuando lavó el coche el día después, está grabado, y el tío lo niega con todo su morro y dice "no me lo explico". Seguro que lo dueños del lavado de coche han manipulado las cintas.
> El tipo ese está mintiendo como un bellaco.



la foto que tiene la GC no se.ve siquiera si el modelo del coche es el T-Roc u otro semejante, por descontado ni por asomo se.ve la matrícula o la persona que lo conduce, por no hablar que la foto es unos metros antes de llegar al lavadero, ..... Es una vergüenza las " pruebas" que están presentando contra el tipo ese.


EDIT: La Afoto


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No se si será culpable o no, lo que si tengo claro es que el tal Oscar, es desde hace un mes, el culpable de OK diario. Todos los días hay alguna noticia sobre el investigado. La semana pasada era que el coche tenía un golpe y que había restos biológicos en el maletero, luego era que lo había lavado, después era que en las uñas había restos biológicos, siguieron que había restos de grava que no había donde la habían encontrado. Esta semana ha sido que el móvil lo dejó en Valladolid 2 horas para que no lo pudieran localizar, hoy toca que fue el único que no llamó a Esther tras desaparecer. Lo que llama la atención, es que la jueza después del interrogatorio del lunes 25/04 lo ha dejado en libertad sin medidas cautelares. Están empeñados en encaminar a la opinión publica a un asesinato y a un posterior traslado del cuerpo, que la difunta borracha y drogada se pudiera desvanecer en la carretera dándose un golpe y muriendo congelada no se contempla. Me recuerda a como cuando Ana Rosa y María Teresa atacaban diariamente a Dolores Vázquez de la mano de Nacho Abad y del amigo Inda.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a nadie le llama la atención de que la difunta circulara por el carril incorrecto a la circulación de los peatones?.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, no puede ser una caída como no sea de una altura considerable. Tiene la cadera y la piernas destrozadas pero tambien tiene golpes en las vertebras, en varias partes y un golpe en la cabeza que dan a entender que no es de rebote porque no esta alineado ni en la zona de caída, ni la zona de golpe con el capo/cristal. 

No es un golpecito, es un golpe a velocidad media, con fuerza pero no tan fuerte para destrozar una parte delantera reforzada.

Lo de las piernas tiene pinta que le pasaron por encima.

Es un asesinato porque el que sea, si le paso encima se daría cuenta. Y lo del golpe en la cabeza si no guarda relacion con el atropello si seria raro. Aunque lo del golpe en la cabeza si pudo ser de la caida por el primer golpe.


----------



## Orgelmeister (28 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no diría eso ante un juez. Nunca. Y menos como acusado.
> 
> Puede ser fascinante ver a alguien condenado por Homicidio (¿Asesinato?) por la geolocalización y las geo-pijadas de su propio pijo-VW-t-Roc-Oigh qué pijo soy.
> 
> ...



A mi me sigue maravillando la facilidad con que mucha gente se desprende de coches perfectamente funcionales para sustituirlos por estos chivatos con ruedas. Que además te los puede inutilizar cualquier dictadorzuelo apretando un botoncito desde su despacho. 

Me remito al botoncito que desactivó la paga extra a tantos funcionarios, por ejemplo.

No hay que regalarles botoncitos a los psicópatas de los caciques.


----------



## Orgelmeister (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 90 páginas un hilo sobre una charo, en serio confloreros?



No va de la Charo.

Es otro caso de "hombre al trullo por si acaso".


----------



## locodelacolina (28 Abr 2022)

Es triste pero mujer muerta negocio de la izquierda.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no puede ser una caída como no sea de una altura considerable. Tiene la cadera y la piernas destrozadas pero tambien tiene golpes en las vertebras, en varias partes y un golpe en la cabeza que dan a entender que no es de rebote porque no esta alineado ni en la zona de caída, ni la zona de golpe con el capo/cristal.
> 
> No es un golpecito, es un golpe a velocidad media, con fuerza pero no tan fuerte para destrozar una parte delantera reforzada.
> 
> ...



Todas esas lesiones te las estás inventando


----------



## Artorias (28 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Todas esas lesiones te las estás inventando



Esta es una feminazi que lo unico que quiere es que el caso sea un asesinato machista.

Le importa una mierda la muerta y que se sepa la verdad, lo unico que le preocupa e importa es que sea otro caso de asesinato machista perpetrado por algun malvado hombres blanco heterosexual.


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Todas esas lesiones te las estás inventando



Lo han dicho en varios programas de la televisión al leer la autosia que se desclasifico hace unos dias. Se lo inventaran los forenses, no yo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo han dicho en varios programas de la televisión al leer la autosia que se desclasifico hace unos dias. Se lo inventaran los forenses, no yo.




La jueza del caso Esther López: “No existe un relato fáctico de cómo... (elmundo.es)

*Tampoco están claras las causas de la muerte.* La consecuencia fue un shock hipovolémico, unido a una serie de lesiones internas que presentaba el cuerpo en la cadera, tronco y cabeza”. Esas lesiones, *los forenses las achacan a un atropello leve al aparecer el cuerpo en la cuneta,* en la curva del kilómetro 0,800 de la vía que lleva a Traspinedo. *Pero los 20 folios de informe forense no recogen ni una evidencia del atropello. Es más, confirman que no hay restos en la ropa de la chica del contacto con algún coche,* pese a que el abrigo que llevaba puesto presentaba “tres desgarros”.

Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello (elmundo.es)


----------



## Artorias (28 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> La jueza del caso Esther López: “No existe un relato fáctico de cómo... (elmundo.es)
> 
> *Tampoco están claras las causas de la muerte.* La consecuencia fue un shock hipovolémico, unido a una serie de lesiones internas que presentaba el cuerpo en la cadera, tronco y cabeza”. Esas lesiones, *los forenses las achacan a un atropello leve al aparecer el cuerpo en la cuneta,* en la curva del kilómetro 0,800 de la vía que lleva a Traspinedo. *Pero los 20 folios de informe forense no recogen ni una evidencia del atropello. Es más, confirman que no hay restos en la ropa de la chica del contacto con algún coche,* pese a que el abrigo que llevaba puesto presentaba “tres desgarros”.
> 
> Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello (elmundo.es)



No dejes que la realidad le chafe su pelicula a la feminazi.

Si ella dice que hay fracturas de piernas, cadera, cabeza y hasta de la lengua es porque las hay. Y, por supuesto, el culpable es un malvado machirulo.


----------



## adal86 (28 Abr 2022)

¿Os imagináis que se descubra que fue un moronegro ilegal el culpable? ¿Qué harían en ese caso las autoridades, el gobierno y las asociaciones feministas?


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo han dicho en varios programas de la televisión al leer la autosia que se desclasifico hace unos dias. Se lo inventaran los forenses, no yo.



En todo caso se lo inventarán los periolistos y massmierda, que ya sabemos como las gastan en éste país.

Yo sigo creyendo que fue algún accidente con otra persona involucrada.

En caso de que el accidente involucrase a Óscar la única hipótesis que me cuadra es que la atropellase marcha atrás al bajar ella del vehículo Con la coloqueta que llevan los 2 igual ella se tropieza y el al maniobrar no se da cuenta que está ahí o algo y le pasa por encima. Después ella con el subidón de la coca se va a andando y se desmaya a mitad de camino por las lesiones y lo que lleva metido. Óscar con la colocaera no recuerda nada, ya que él ni lo notó.

Es lo único que me cuadraría, aunque es un poco rocambolesco.


----------



## Orgelmeister (28 Abr 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis que se descubra que fue un moronegro ilegal el culpable? ¿Qué harían en ese caso las autoridades, el gobierno y las asociaciones feministas?



No hace falta demasiada imaginación. Será por precedentes...


----------



## jotace (28 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> En todo caso se lo inventarán los periolistos y massmierda, que ya sabemos como las gastan en éste país.
> 
> Yo sigo creyendo que fue algún accidente con otra persona involucrada.
> 
> ...



Si ella llevaba 3,2 gramos en sangre después de ocho horas tumbada hasta el fallecimiento con los riñones funcionando, y él parecido, eso es ir muy pero que muy cocido, típica borrachera que se te queda la noche en blanco o te mueres directamente.

Incluso ella pudo caerse hacia el coche, ella misma, con el coche parado, al salir o al entrar, por los tumbos que daría.


----------



## adal86 (28 Abr 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> No hace falta demasiada imaginación. Será por precedentes...



También es verdad. Me viene a la cabeza la mona que mató a Gabriel. Acabó Irene Montero diciendo que "a partir de ahora las condenas deberían tener perspectiva de género"


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> En todo caso se lo inventarán los periolistos y massmierda, que ya sabemos como las gastan en éste país.
> 
> Yo sigo creyendo que fue algún accidente con otra persona involucrada.
> 
> ...



Lee a quien contestaba antes de hablar por hablar. Contestaba a uno que decia que era una muerte accidental y accidental no es, quien quiera que fuera limpio las huellas del movil, muy accidental no parece. Como mínimo se bajo del coche y manipulo objetos en vez de llamar a una ambulancia.

Yo no he hablado de Oscar sino de las heridas de Esther que si parecen indicar atropello y pasar el coche por encima a la víctima. Incluso si no pasara por encima, un golpe con alguien al nivel de romper la cadera y mover vértebras, se nota el impacto.

Y lo siento, hasta el tipo con mas cebollon, si le pasa el coche por encima a alguien se da cuenta por eso buscan a alguien, no es un simple atropello accidental. El que sea se dio cuenta, limpio las huellas del movil, preparó la zona. No es un corderito que se puso a llamar a la ambulancia, es alguien que borro mensajes, que borro las huellas del movil. Es intencionado y con mala uva. Dejo morir a una persona y preparo todo para intentar que no lo pillaran. Esther esta muerta porque algun animal así lo quiso.

Tal como yo lo veo, puedes hacer las cosas bien, llamando a una ambulancia o mal, manipularlo todo para que no te encuentren. Y si lo hacen mal con resultado de muerte, no deberías ver mas el sol pues pudiste elegir la buena opción.

Sobre Oscar, si es el que pague. Y yo creó que pocas personas sin nada que ocultar dejan morir a una persona y manipulan la escena. De hecho ni tocan el movil para limpiar pruebas porque no conocen a la tipa y no tocan su movil y por tanto no hay huellas de esa persona en el movil. Por cojones tuvo que ser alguien cercano que además tocaba el movil con relativa habitualidad.

¿Que queréis que no sea Oscar, que Oscar se libre? Pues perfecto, pero el hecho de que estuviera con el, como se comporto al otro día, las imágenes, dejar el movil a un lado y coger el coche por otro, no ir a trabajar ese dia, intentar hackear la llave y pedir otra porque supuestamente "le habían intentado entrar en el coche"

¿Eso lo sabias? Que pidió y le dieron otra llave del coche un mes despues de lo de Esther porque le habían intentado entrar en el coche.

¿La GC se va a inventar que este señor llamo a sabe dios donde para que le dieran otra llave? Y ahora dice no recordarlo, pues el no lo recordara pero supongo yo que el testigo al que llamo si. De hecho tiene otra llave, la original que usaba cuando lo de Esther no esta ni la ha entregado. Dice tenerla en casa, ¿porque no la entrega? En su casa no esta, la han registrado varias veces. ¿Si la tiene escondida porque no la entrega? Si la ha perdido o tirado o devuelto al concesionario para que le dieran una nueva ¿porque no lo dice?

No, el solo dice que la tiene en casa. Pues que la entregue.

No se si sera Oscar pero realmente no esta haciendo las cosas bien.

Si llamaste a por una llave nueva, lo admites porque te sacaran grabaciones o testigos, llamadas desde su movil al numero donde pidió la nueva llave, si la has perdido dices perderla y si la tienes en casa la entregas.

Igual para cuando niega llamar esa noche a nadie, ¿acaso cree que no le sacaran los números o las llamadas y las horas exactas?

Quien va a creer que la policía traiga pruebas o testigos para meter en la carcel a un inocente, ¿Que testigo ira a testificar que si, le llamaron desde cierto número pidiendo otra llave del coche si no fuera cierto?

Otra cosa es que mienta la GC para que cante, pero no tiene sentido porque el sabría que son soberanas mentiras y indemostrable ante el juez, por consiguiente todo eso si paso y el tal Oscar esta mintiendo descaradamente. El sabrá porque miente, ni tu ni yo lo sabemos, pero existiendo un muerto, es sospechoso.


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Si ella llevaba 3,2 gramos en sangre después de ocho horas tumbada hasta el fallecimiento con los riñones funcionando, y él parecido, eso es ir muy pero que muy cocido, típica borrachera que se te queda la noche en blanco o te mueres directamente.
> 
> Incluso ella pudo caerse hacia el coche, ella misma, con el coche parado, al salir o al entrar, por los tumbos que daría.



Que no coño, que tiene la cadera, las piernas y rotas, y las vertebras desalineadas. Eso no es un golpe por caida y tampoco caer y pasar el coche por arriba, es un golpe por atropello con objeto movil (coche) y luego pasarle un coche por encima de la cadera/piernas.

Primero es un impacto frontal que fractura la cadera y hace una deslineacion vertebral por la cinética, luego al pasar una rueda por encima, le machaca la pelvis.

Han explicado mil veces las heridas. Además tiene una herida no alineada en la cabeza que no pueden demostrar si es un golpe anterior o un golpe cinético con un objeto. Por eso aunque esta en un lado raro para golpe cinético asumen que lo es, porque creen que al descolocarse cadera y vertebra pudo llegar el golpe alli o bien por el impacto de rebote y caida, como no pueden asegurar que el golpe de la cabeza, será anterior, durante o después, no se han centrado en el pero no saben a ciencia cierta porque esta ahi.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que no coño, que tiene la cadera, las piernas y rotas, y las vertebras desalineadas. Eso no es un golpe por caida y tampoco caer y pasar el coche por arriba, es un golpe por atropello con objeto movil (coche) y luego pasarle un coche por encima de la cadera/piernas.



Si le hubieran pasado las ruedas de un coche por encima, ahi si que inexorablemente habrian quedado restos y marcas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Abr 2022)

@jotace no hablo solo de lo que llevaba de alcohol, sino también de coca (y la mezcla de ambas sustancias)



Lady_A dijo:


> Lee a quien contestaba antes de hablar por hablar. Contestaba a uno que decia que era una muerte accidental y accidental no es, quien quiera que fuera limpio las huellas del movil, muy accidental no parece. Como mínimo se bajo del coche y manipulo objetos en vez de llamar a una ambulancia.



@Lady_A te contesto porque tu has dicho que se lo inventarían los forenses. En todo caso los periodistas que es de quien has escuchado toda la información ¿o acaso has leído directamente el informe de los forenses?

Sobre Óscar, hombre muy listo y lúcido tiene que ser para haberla matado con el coche y saber reprogramar la centralita y cambiar piezas y lavar el coche a conciencia y ponerse a limpiar el movil. Demasiado listo como para luego perder una llave que no se sabe que va a demostrar o luego ir dando vueltas con su propio coche 
O eso o tiene el teléfono del Sr Lobo de Pulp Fiction.

El problema de todo ésto no es que la historia no cuadre o que la GC mienta. Es que la información nos llega tergiversada, como cuando al principio decían que el móvil perdió la señal en lo del manitas cerca del río. A saber que es lo que han dicho del movil para que los periodistas digan que lo han limpiado , porque puede ser que hayan dicho que esté limpio de huellas identificables , lo que significa que no hay huellas pero nadie lo ha limpiado.
Lo mismo hasta la propia ester estaba limpiando el móvil mientras andaba.


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> @jotace no hablo solo de lo que llevaba de alcohol, sino también de coca (y la mezcla de ambas sustancias)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esther tenia tal cebollon que no podria ni andar recta como para ponerse a sacar un trapito y limpiar sus huellas. ¿Cuantas veces limpias tu movil al dia y al mes, alguna vez cuando estas al borde del coma? El movil lo limpio otro y si lo limpio es porque toco el movil. ¿Quien toca tu movil? En mi caso, algun amigo que lo cambia de lado si esta en una mesa o mi familia. Vete a saber si lo limpio porque usaron el movil como bandejita para la coca. ¿con quien se colocaba Esther?. Os olvidáis que Esther y sus amigos eran drogadictos y que muy posiblemente usaran los móviles como bandejita de coca en mesas o lavabos de antros.

Pero entiendo que dices que jugamos y los periodistas al teléfono escacharrado. Y cuando dicen llave del coche ni saben si eso tiene especialmente importancia o no.

De hecho algunos dicen que el cambio de llave se debe a una llamada de Oscar a la central diciendo que le habían roto la cerradura del coche y necesitaba otra llave, pero entonces no hubiera ido al concesionario para que le cambiaran la cerradura y le dieran otra llave. Eso es una excusa muy tonta y la centralita le diría: Vete a un taller y nosotros le mandamos la llave y la nueva cerradura con los códigos. Lo normal para pedir otra llave es decir que la has perdido no que te han intentado forzar la cerradura porque te dirían: Entonces esta inservible, le mandamos una nueva al taller que quiera con los nuevos códigos. A menos que dijera, me han intentado robar el coche clonándome la llave y los códigos, mandemen una nueva.

Es por eso que creo que los periodistas no manejan la información exacta pero si los hechos a grosso modo. Por ejemplo que le mandaron una llave nueva con nuevos códigos.

Esto no se lo puede inventar la GC porque habría un registro aunque los periodistas no sepan la excusa concreta que puso Oscar.

Que quieres que te diga, si la guardia GC dice que cambio la llave a un mes de la muerte de Esther es porque pidió otra llave y se la clonaron/mandaron, no se va a inventar el cambio de llaves.

Igual que con las llamadas a dos números ocultos, la GC igual sabe quienes eran a esas llamadas o igual no porque enmascaró el número pero como se va a inventar un registro de llamadas, mas que nada porque esos números saldrán en el juicio. Lo que si puede pasar es que esas personas y números si estén identificados y la policía sepa quienes son pero digan que son desconocidos porque no ha transcendido nombres y Oscar diga que no llamo a nadie desconocido, y los periodistas interpreten que no llamo a ningún número desconocido pero si llamo, y ya tenemos el teléfono escacharrado.

Pero que Oscar entra en contradicciones es evidente, un caso claro es lo de que no estaban juntos y sus teléfonos estaban en un radio de 40 metros de la casa de Oscar y alli no habia mas casas ni lugares salvo otra casa de un vecino, hablamos de casas a las afuera de los pueblos. O lo de la llave del coche que consta que pudio otra porque tiene otra con otros códigos y consta el registro del pedido de una nueva llave al mes de la muerte de Esther y cuando llevaba con ese coche creo que casi un año.

Ademas, donde apareció Esther es un punto negro donde Oscar tuvo un accidente hace unos años y su coche cayo a esa cuneta. Y tuvieron que remolcar el coche. Esto puede ser una coincidencia pero es raro.


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si le hubieran pasado las ruedas de un coche por encima, ahi si que inexorablemente habrian quedado restos y marcas.



El cadaver fue movido, no saben donde ocurrio el atropello por lo que si quedo sangre de ella no saben donde esta. El golpe fue tal que el asa del bolso esta roto. Pero no, al pasar por encima puede aplastarte pero no tiene porque generar sangre y si lo hiciera, como Esther llevaba muchos meses muertas la piel no dejaria huellas.

Escuche de pasada que cambio o limpio los neumaticos a mano, de esto no estoy segura pero si que nombraron que se centro en ellos. Si las imagenes son cierta se llevo media hora limpiado el coche en la gasolinera, incluido las ruedas del coche.

Lo que si han dicho y de esto estoy segura porque lo han dicho en varios lados, es que la cadera y las piernas estaban destrozadas por lo que le era imposible hasta moverlas.


----------



## KocoLoko (28 Abr 2022)

Hay que joderse, con la "Lady Ladrillo".


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Abr 2022)

@Lady_A no te voy a citar pero te voy a responder, según tus afirmaciones, creo que voy a empezar por el final.

30 minutos de lavado de coche. ¿Cuántos coches has lavado? Te sugiero que intentes lavar uno en un servicio de lavado y cronometres. Eso no da para nada. Para quitar lo que hay por encima y listos, nada de ADN ni leches. Además siendo la victima una mujer con el pelo que soltais.

Para cambiar los neumáticos no es tan fácil porque después hay que alinear las ruedas. No se cual es el trabajo de éste tío , pero es un máquina porque mira que más o menos estoy puesto en tecnología y hoy leyendo me acabo de enterar de que en las llaves del coche se guardan datos de geoposición. Aparte de que tanto para calibrar los neumáticos como para resetear la centralita de un coche nuevo hay que tener máquinas especiales. O es un crack (cosa que dudo) o tiene ayuda externa o no ha sido el.

Lo del accidente me acabo de enterar y no he visto la información en ningún otro lado. No se hasta que punto será verdad.

Si ha pedido la llave al concesionario, éste lo tendrá registrado y la habrá hecho pagar, porque esas llaves son caras de cojones. O eso, o ha sido otra persona.

Respecto a la llamada con número oculto , olvídate de eso. Trabajo en telefonía y todas las llamadas van identificadas internamente. Aunque se borre el registro de llamadas del móvil la operadora las guarda (creo que durante 4 años) Lo de ocultar el teléfono es para que no se muestre en el destino pero el número se transmite durante toda la red.

Lo mejor es no darle muchas vueltas porque lo que tenga que salir, saldrá , incluso si es una tercera persona.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> la foto que tiene la GC no se.ve siquiera si el modelo del coche es el T-Roc u otro semejante, por descontado ni por asomo se.ve la matrícula o la persona que lo conduce, por no hablar que la foto es unos metros antes de llegar al lavadero, ..... Es una vergüenza las " pruebas" que están presentando contra el tipo ese.
> 
> 
> EDIT: La Afoto



Pero qué reputisima mierda de indicio es este?


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo han dicho en varios programas de la televisión al leer la autosia que se desclasifico hace unos dias. Se lo inventaran los forenses, no yo.



Zorra feminazi vuelve a tu cueva y no vuelvas a mentir ni propagar las mentira de los miedos de comunicacion


----------



## AzulyBlanco (28 Abr 2022)

Por cierto no veo que hayais puesto el video de la declaración del tal Oscar. Aquí en esta noticia de okdiario está.

Basicamente el dice que se la dejó en un cruce y se fue a su casa a dormir. La jueza con pocas ganas y menos convicción le va preguntando por las andanzas de su coche y su movil, que parece que siguieron la fiesta, pero el dice que no puede ser..



El vídeo de Óscar, amigo de Esther López, negando pruebas ante la juez: “Yo me fui a casa a dormir”


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga, si la guardia GC dice que cambio la llave a un mes de la muerte de Esther es porque pidió otra llave y se la clonaron/mandaron, no se va a inventar el cambio de llaves.



Pues me parece tremendo que siendo la ultima persona que vio a la victima con vida y si en esa famosa llave aparecen todos los movimientos de su vehiculo, la GC no se la pidiera en el momento de la desaparicion y si bastante despues.


La Policía busca la llave del coche de Óscar en el momento de la desaparición de Esther López

_Según el análisis pericial, la llave que se le ha incautado al sospechoso se utilizó los meses de agosto, septiembre y diciembre de 2021 y *a partir del seis de abril de este año*, pero no con anterioridad_*.*


Segun esto, solo se les ocurrio incautar la famosa llave a mitad de abril???

Como ya han dicho por aqui arriba, o nos estan dando noticias falsas o la himbestigacion de la GC es una chapuza desde el primer dia.


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Abr 2022)

Óscar es inocente según parece


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues me parece tremendo que siendo la ultima persona que vio a la victima con vida y si en esa famosa llave aparecen todos los movimientos de su vehiculo, la GC no se la pidiera en el momento de la desaparicion y si bastante despues.
> 
> 
> La Policía busca la llave del coche de Óscar en el momento de la desaparición de Esther López
> ...




Que es una chapuza se nota. Han cometido muchos errores. Empezaron a pedir detalles cuando encontraron el cadáver, pero además, lo han ido poniendo con cuenta gotas.

Sobre la famosa llave, se que pensar, en algunos lados dicen que si da información relevante y otros dicen que no, que lo que puede decir algo en realidad es una especie de GPS, o algo parecido que tiene la marca. Es como un ordenador que manda en tiempo real, frenazos, golpes y algo así como ubicaciones, horas de esos incidentes.

A mi todos estos datos técnicas se me escapan.

Lo único que parece cierto con el tema llave es que pidió una nueva, pero el lo niega.

Espero que no le quieran colar el cadáver a Oscar. Por un lado parece que es claro que miente, por otro parece que buscan pruebas contundentes sin mucho éxito.

La prensa tampoco ayuda porque o las informaciones no son exactas o saben igual que yo y confunden, por ejemplo con el tema llave, que primero dijeron que la llave mandaba y registraba ciertos datos y luego no es seguro

Por cierto, segun este párrafo, Oscar uso la llave antes y despues de lo de Esther pero los meses durante hasta abril, debió usar otra.

No tiene ningun sentido que lo niegue. Yo no comprendo a este hombre.


----------



## pocholito (28 Abr 2022)

Aqui primero era el manitas luego es Oscar quien no se acuerda de Dolores Vazquez como la metieron en el trullo siendo inocente incluso dos tribunales la declararon culpable, hay que tener un respeto a la presuncion inocencia Lady_A Oscar estaria en el trullo si ya hubiera pruebas fehacientes contra el y no las hay , y como dice la autopsia lo de Esther Lopez fue un atropello el cuerpo seguro que estuvo alli 3 semanas


----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Abr 2022)

Cuál era el mote de Esther que repitió el sospechoso 2 veces durante el interrogatorio con la jueza?


----------



## pocholito (28 Abr 2022)

Con Dolores Vazquez tambien habia pruebas indicios conjeturas la metieron en el trullo y luego se descubrio que era inocente mucho cuidado con culpar , he visto que han pintado en la casa de los padres de Oscar con Dolores Vazquez paso una cosa parecida


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (28 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo va lo de Trans-nini-pedo?

Con ese nombre podría ser la localidad de nacimiento de muchos foreros...


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Aqui primero era el manitas luego es Oscar quien no se acuerda de Dolores Vazquez como la metieron en el trullo siendo inocente incluso dos tribunales la declararon culpable, hay que tener un respeto a la presuncion inocencia Lady_A Oscar estaria en el trullo si ya hubiera pruebas fehacientes contra el y no las hay , y como dice la autopsia lo de Esther Lopez fue un atropello el cuerpo seguro que estuvo alli 3 semanas




Yo no digo que sea el, solo no comprendo sus mentiras. Por ejemplo una mentira tan absurda como esta:

"_Según el análisis pericial, la llave que se le ha incautado al sospechoso se utilizó los meses de agosto, septiembre y diciembre de 2021 y *a partir del seis de abril de este año*, pero no con anterioridad_*."*

¿Porque le dice a la GC que ha usado la misma llave siempre si saben que la que usaba durante los meses que Esther estuvo desaparecida es otra?

¿Que sentido tiene mentir en algo así? Pues di la verdad, que cogías una cualquiera, que perdiste la otra y volviste a la anterior. Yo que se...¿pero mentir?


----------



## pocholito (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo no digo que sea el, solo no comprendo sus mentiras. Por ejemplo una mentira tan absurda como esta:
> 
> "_Según el análisis pericial, la llave que se le ha incautado al sospechoso se utilizó los meses de agosto, septiembre y diciembre de 2021 y *a partir del seis de abril de este año*, pero no con anterioridad_*."*
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo que a Dolores Vazquez tambien decia que mentia incluso en el juicio en sus declaraciones que habia muchos indicios contra ella por eso digo que los indicios son indicios .
La metieron varios años en el trullo luego no habia sido ella


Y menos mal que la justicia ha evolucionado algo buscad crimen de guadalajara dos hombres condenados a principios del siglo xx con indicios sin cadaver y sin nada luego se descubrio que el supuesto asesinado estaba vivo en otro pueblo y se habia casado.


----------



## wopa (28 Abr 2022)

Las "lesiones" que dicen tiene el cuerpo son... nada. Incluso al principio decían exactamente eso: cero lesiones. Luego, ya el forense echa una mano y, mirando bien, se inventa unas lesiones "compatibles" con un "atropello a baja velocidad", sobre los 30 km/h. El problema es que los atropellos a esa velocidad sólo matan a el 2% de las víctimas. Los abuelos, claro. Y por supuesto no hay restos de ese atropello en ningún sitio: ni en la calzada, ni en las ropas de Esther ni en el coche... ¿Tanto que registra el coche no registra un impacto de ese tipo? Cuesta creerlo.

Entonces te dicen que murió de frío. Pero tampoco.

Lo que no entiendo es porqué el tipo declara, cuando no tiene nada que ganar.

- ¿Va usted a declarar?
- Sólo diré una cosa: soy inocente. No voy a declarar.

Si está detenido tiene derecho a guardar silencio. Y si no está detenido también te callas y que te detengan. Porque al final le van a condenar por "contradicciones" o alguna figura retórica que se invente el juez de turno.


----------



## pocholito (28 Abr 2022)

Este Oscar ha colaborado desde el primer dia todas las veces que le han llamado ha ido


----------



## DEREC (28 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Las "lesiones" que dicen tiene el cuerpo son... nada. Incluso al principio decían exactamente eso: cero lesiones. Luego, ya el forense echa una mano y, mirando bien, se inventa unas lesiones "compatibles" con un "atropello a baja velocidad", sobre los 30 km/h. El problema es que los atropellos a esa velocidad sólo matan a el 2% de las víctimas. Los abuelos, claro. Y por supuesto no hay restos de ese atropello en ningún sitio: ni en la calzada, ni en las ropas de Esther ni en el coche... ¿Tanto que registra el coche no registra un impacto de ese tipo? Cuesta creerlo.
> 
> Entonces te dicen que murió de frío. Pero tampoco.
> 
> ...



Pues si, tienes razon. La primera declaracion pues bueno. Pero la segunda, tercera y cuarta insistiendo continuamente en lo mismo... solo tiene la finalidad de que la cague y se autoincrimine. Mejor cerrar la boca por que está claro que no tienen NADA. Si tendrian algo estaria ya en la carcel.


----------



## República Independiente (28 Abr 2022)

Hombre, hay una diferencia importante entre Dolores Vázquez y Óscar: que aquella no fue la última persona en ver a Rocío y este sí fue el último en ver a Esther y en estar que se sepa con ella. Siempre se empieza por la última persona que vio a la víctima con vida. A Dolores ni tan siquiera la podían situar cerca de Rocío.

Aparte todo el rollo de los móviles que ubican a los dos (al menos los dos móviles) juntos durante varias horas después de cuando Óscar dice que ya la había dejado y se había ido a dormir.


----------



## Lady_A (28 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Las "lesiones" que dicen tiene el cuerpo son... nada. Incluso al principio decían exactamente eso: cero lesiones. Luego, ya el forense echa una mano y, mirando bien, se inventa unas lesiones "compatibles" con un "atropello a baja velocidad", sobre los 30 km/h. El problema es que los atropellos a esa velocidad sólo matan a el 2% de las víctimas. Los abuelos, claro. Y por supuesto no hay restos de ese atropello en ningún sitio: ni en la calzada, ni en las ropas de Esther ni en el coche... ¿Tanto que registra el coche no registra un impacto de ese tipo? Cuesta creerlo.
> 
> Entonces te dicen que murió de frío. Pero tampoco.
> 
> ...




¿pero si han detallado las lesiones y tenia la cadera reventada y las piernas? Aparte de las vertebras que no estaban alineadas.


----------



## DEREC (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿pero si han detallado las lesiones y tenia la cadera reventada y las piernas? Aparte de las vertebras que no estaban alineadas.



Cuando la encontraron no tenia ni un rasguño y ahora resulta que está destrozada.


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Abr 2022)

República Independiente dijo:


> Hombre, hay una diferencia importante entre Dolores Vázquez y Óscar: que aquella no fue la última persona en ver a Rocío y este sí fue el último en ver, y en estar que se sepa, con Esther. Siempres se empieza por la última persona que vio a la víctima con vida. A Dolores ni tan siquiera la podían situar cerca de Rocío.
> 
> Aparte todo el rollo de los móviles que ubican a los dos (al menos los dos móviles) juntos durante varias horas después de cuando Óscar dice que ya la había dejado y se había ido a dormir.




que fue la ultima persona que vio a Esther esta por demostrar. No se sabe y todo implica a que hay mas implicados porque quien movio luego el cuerpo??


----------



## wopa (28 Abr 2022)

Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con "entidad homicida"


Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con “entidad homicida” que expliquen su muerte en Traspinedo




okdiario.com













La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López no encajan con un atropello


La orientación y posición del cuerpo de Esther López en la cuneta de Traspinedo y sus pertenencias no encajan con un atropello violento




okdiario.com





Eso al principio. 

Ahora nos dicen 100% lo contrario: Lesiones por impacto y atropello sí o sí. Así, por la cara. Es una vergüenza. 

A ver mañana. La familia tiene que estar...


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no puede ser una caída como no sea de una altura considerable. Tiene la cadera y la piernas destrozadas pero tambien tiene golpes en las vertebras, en varias partes y un golpe en la cabeza que dan a entender que no es de rebote porque no esta alineado ni en la zona de caída, ni la zona de golpe con el capo/cristal.
> 
> No es un golpecito, es un golpe a velocidad media, con fuerza pero no tan fuerte para destrozar una parte delantera reforzada.
> 
> ...



"Las piernas destrozadas", "lo de la piernas".

¿Fuentes?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Abr 2022)

República Independiente dijo:


> Aparte todo el rollo de los móviles que ubican a los dos (al menos los dos móviles) juntos durante varias horas después de cuando Óscar dice que ya la había dejado y se había ido a dormir.



Los moviles no estuvieron "juntos" despues de que segun Oscar la victima bajara del coche. Los moviles estuvieron "cerca" durante esa madrugada, cosa que puede ser bastante pausible en un pueblo pequeño y donde todas las casas estan unas pegadas a otras.

Puestos a elucubrar, totalmente compatible con que la muchacha, con el cebollon que llevaba encima, estuviera dando vueltas por las calles durante un buen rato.

Igual que con los "trescientos pasos" que dio Oscar durante esa noche en su casa, segun su movil. Trescientos pasos los da cualquier persona que vaya del sofa al baño y despues a la cocina a beber agua.

Que si, que igual mañana se demuestra que la mato. Pero por ahora todo lo que nos dicen huele a muchas ganas de encalomar el muerto (nunca mejor dicho).


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pero qué reputisima mierda de indicio es este?



Eso mismo dijo la juez justo antes de dejar en libertad al "acusado".

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepinox (28 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El cadaver fue movido, no saben donde ocurrio el atropello por lo que si quedo sangre de ella no saben donde esta.



Qué feminazi buscando machirulo culpable porque-sí eres.

Primero dices que si la autopsia habla de "piernas destrozadas", lo cual es falso.

Ahora dices que "el cadaver fue movido", cuando la autopsia dice ROTUNDAMENTE que el cadáver no fue movido en ningún momento.

Estás disparando a todo lo que se mueve, a ver si algún tiro da en la diana. Si por el camino el tal Óscar se come 2 añitos de cárcel siendo inocente (al estilo Dolores Vázquez), tú lo verías como meros daños colaterales.

ERES UNA AUTÉNTICA HIJA DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## pocholito (28 Abr 2022)

María Dolores Vázquez, condenada a 15 años por el asesinato de Rocío Wanninkhof | Noticias de actualidad | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Abr 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Por cierto no veo que hayais puesto el video de la declaración del tal Oscar. Aquí en esta noticia de okdiario está.
> 
> Basicamente el dice que se la dejó en un cruce y se fue a su casa a dormir. La jueza con pocas ganas y menos convicción le va preguntando por las andanzas de su coche y su movil, que parece que siguieron la fiesta, pero el dice que no puede ser..
> 
> ...



Cuidao con OKDiario que el/la periodista que lleva el caso se le ve el plumero demasiado a favor de emplumar al tal Oscar.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Cuál era el mote de Esther que repitió el sospechoso 2 veces durante el interrogatorio con la jueza?



La Yoni tal vez... o Las Grecas


----------



## República Independiente (29 Abr 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que fue la ultima persona que vio a Esther esta por demostrar. No se sabe y todo implica a que hay mas implicados porque quien movio luego el cuerpo??



Hombre, claro, la última persona que la vio con vida fue quien la mató (si es que fue un accidente o un homicidio). Pero lo que parece es que después de este chico nadie más que se sepa la volvió a ver, ni caminando por la carretera ni en ningún sitio. Ni conocido ni desconocido que se la encontrara por casualidad. Y es lógico que empiecen por él, porque tienen que intentar reconstruir o suponer qué pasó a partir de ese último momento cierto en que alguien la vio.


----------



## Pdid (29 Abr 2022)

Es que hay otra cosa, Oscar siempre dijo que se bajó del coche y la dejó en la carretera y efectivamente el cadáver apareció a pocos metros de donde la había dejado. Nadie se 'autoinculpa' de esa manera si la hubiese atropellado. 
La GC no se lo creyó desde el principio y después resulta que si la había dejado allí. Esto ha sido todo una gran cagada.


----------



## República Independiente (29 Abr 2022)

Yo no tengo ni idea de lo que puede haber pasado, tampoco he seguido mucho el caso, y las informaciones que he ido leyendo eran muy contradictorias y confusas.

Pero, desde la barra del bar, diría que tiene pinta de que puede que a la chica la atropellaran, sin querer o queriendo, en otro sitio distinto. Luego, al rato, la llevaron a la cuneta donde la dejaron, por eso la posición del cuerpo no cuadra con la de un atropello. Igual la mochila/bolso y el móvil los colocaron incluso algo más tarde.

Para mí esto apunta al amigo, pero a saber.


----------



## Lady_A (29 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Qué feminazi buscando machirulo culpable porque-sí eres.
> 
> Primero dices que si la autopsia habla de "piernas destrozadas", lo cual es falso.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, controla tu paranoia que no tenemos porque aguantarlo lo demás.

Mi fuente es cuarto milenio, cuatro, telecinco y algunos artículos que estan en medios digitales. No te voy a hacer el trabajo.


----------



## Lady_A (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con "entidad homicida"
> 
> 
> Los forenses no detectan en el cuerpo de Esther López contusiones con “entidad homicida” que expliquen su muerte en Traspinedo
> ...



Es okdiario colega. En otros medios dijeron que no veían nada evidente a simple vista y a simple vista no se veia nada, pero que tenian que mirar los huesos. Y eso hicieron los forenses.


----------



## wopa (29 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es okdiario colega. En otros medios dijeron que no veían nada evidente a simple vista y a simple vista no se veia nada, pero que tenian que mirar los huesos. Y eso hicieron los forenses.



No te enteras de nada. El informe forense se hace después de la autopsia y una autopsia no es "a simple vista". La noticia dice IN_FOR_ME forense. Se mandaría a los medios incluso. Se manda un informe no una apreciación a simple vista.

Los forenses no hacen informes a simple vista. Aunque tú digas que sí. Es que ya...

Luego ya no sé si hubo una segunda autopsia o un "segundo informe" que de repente ve caderas rotas, vértebras dislocadas... Pero claro, ya huele a amaño que apesta. Si le hacen una tercera le encontrarán veneno, puñaladas, balas...


----------



## wopa (29 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos hasta que se desclasifica la autosia lo que hay son filtraciones, porque el informe solo se abrió la semana pasada. Alguien les filtro noticias preliminares antes de terminar la autosia y ellos recogieron como verdadero el informe preliminar. Ademas, se supo que a mitad del informe existían dos hipótesis, un forense decia una hipótesis y el resto de forenses atropello. Es decir, la prensa no accedía al informe, sino a informes preliminares o directamente informaciones filtradas.
> 
> Los informes forenses preliminares, recogen a simple vista, luego radiografías, luego miran las cinéticas y el tipo de golpes y hacen hipótesis, luego validan las hipótesis. Que yo sepa solo hay una autosia, no hubo una segunda, pero si paso por varios forenses para que hicieran hipótesis.
> 
> Ahora que esta el informe completo, despues de todas las pruebas. No te creas que los medios usan las palabras correctas, te pueden decir informe forense y ser uno de los informes preliminares o como te comento directamente rumores.



No es correcto. Ningún informe forense habla de atropello. Es imposible. ¿Cómo va a saber el forense si la han atropellado si no hay absolutamente ninguna prueba de ello? Nada. Ni en la carretera, ni en su ropa, ni en el presunto coche, ni siquiera en el cadáver. Como mucho puede decir "lesiones compatibles con un atropello (como pueden ser compatibles con que te arroye un caballo, o con caerte de la moto o con cualquier otra cosa)". Ni siquiera saben si murió en la cuneta.

No saben quién. No saben cuándo. No saben dónde. No saben cómo.

No saben nada.


----------



## Lady_A (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> No es correcto. Ningún informe forense habla de atropello. Es imposible. ¿Cómo va a saber el forense si la han atropellado si no hay absolutamente ninguna prueba de ello? Nada. Ni en la carretera, ni en su ropa, ni en el presunto coche, ni siquiera en el cadáver. Como mucho puede decir "lesiones compatibles con un atropello (como pueden ser compatibles con que te arroye un caballo, o con caerte de la moto o con cualquier otra cosa)". Ni siquiera saben si murió en la cuneta.
> 
> No saben quién. No saben cuándo. No saben dónde. No saben cómo.
> 
> No saben nada.



La hipótesis la hacen al final para guiar la policía. Por ejemplo cuando un forense dice arma contundente, los policías buscan por ejemplo un candelabro, si dicen compatible con apuñalamiento pues la policía busca un cuchillo. En teoría dijeron compatible con un atropello.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

La jueza del caso Esther López: “No existe un relato fáctico de cómo... (elmundo.es)

*La jueza del caso Esther López: “No existe un relato fáctico de cómo ocurrieron los hechos, sólo indicios y sospechas que obligan a seguir investigando”*

La titular del Juzgado Número 5 de Valladolid señala en el auto que rechaza las medidas que pide el letrado de la familia de la joven que Oscar S. no puede interferir en las diligencias, ni siquiera acceder a la nube de su teléfono y que ha colaborado con los agentes y el juzgado”

La jueza del Número 5 de Valladolid, *encargada de la instrucción el caso Esther López* no tiene dudas de la fragilidad que evidencia la investigación que se desarrolla desde hace tres meses y medio desapareciese la la joven de 35 años que luego fue encontrada muerta en una cuneta a las puertas de Traspinedo por un rastreador particular tras el fiasco de 23 días del espectacular operativo de búsqueda. La jueza interpreta que en *los 700 folios del sumario sólo se recogen “sospechas” e “indicios”*, pero no un “relato” de lo que le ocurrió a Esther la madrugada del 13 de enero y que concluyó con *su cuerpo tirado durante tres semanas en una cuneta* a 600 metros del lugar en el que el principal sospechoso policial aseguró haberla dejando con vida. La instructora además pone de relieve la actitud colaboradora en todo momento del que desde hace tres semanas es el principal sospechoso y sobre el que el entorno familiar y de amigos de Esther López han colocado una diana social, incluso empapelando con el rostro de la fallecida el escaparate de la agencia de viajes en la que trabaja en Valladolid.

La magistrada, en la diligencia, en la que rechaza las graves medidas cautelares solicitadas por la acusación particular es contundente en *los tres argumentos que esgrime en sus razonamientos de derecho*. “En primer lugar”, dice el escrito remitido a primera hora de esta tarde por el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla y León,* “no existe un relato de cómo sucedieron los hechos,* lo que existe son indicios o sospechas que obligan a seguir investigando la desaparición y muerte violenta de Eshter López de la Rosa”.


La jueza añade, tras los apenas 45 minutos que duró el interrogatorio sobre Oscar S., *“el investigado no puede interferir en las diligencias de la investigación* que se están practicando por la Guardia Civil, ni tiene acceso a la nube de su teléfono, en la actualidad intervenido y en poder de los agentes”.


Concluye la magistrada, incidiendo en la ausencia de un relato que explique lo ocurrido, que* “las sospechas que pueden recaer sobre el investigado no son suficientes para adoptar unas medidas tan gravosas,* ya que como se ha expuesto ni siquiera existe en la causa un relato fáctico de lo que pudo suceder”. Así despacha los 54 folios que conforman el informe policial preliminar elaborado por los agentes al cargo del caso y que son el corazón de la parte del sumario desclasificado y que ya se conoce. Sólo* están bajo secreto del sumario 18 acontecimientos de los 600 que integran la pieza judicial de la desaparición y muerte* de Esther López. Aunque a la vista de la decisión del a juez está claro que nada de lo que todavía se desconoce ofrece una prueba irrefutables que incriminen a Óscar S. con la participación en la desaparición y muerte de Esther López.


----------



## Evangelion (29 Abr 2022)

República Independiente dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de lo que puede haber pasado, tampoco he seguido mucho el caso, y las informaciones que he ido leyendo eran muy contradictorias y confusas.
> 
> Pero, desde la barra del bar, diría que tiene pinta de que puede que a la chica la atropellaran, sin querer o queriendo, en otro sitio distinto. Luego, al rato, la llevaron a la cuneta donde la dejaron, por eso la posición del cuerpo no cuadra con la de un atropello. Igual la mochila/bolso y el móvil los colocaron incluso algo más tarde.
> 
> Para mí esto apunta al amigo, pero a saber.



Si pero este posible atropello no causa una muerte inmediata. ¿se esperaron varias horas a que muriera y luego lo trasladaron?
La versión de atropello y traslado posterior no tiene ni pies ni sentido.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La hipótesis la hacen al final para guiar la policía. Por ejemplo cuando un forense dice arma contundente, los policías buscan por ejemplo un candelabro, si dicen compatible con apuñalamiento pues la policía busca un cuchillo. En teoría dijeron compatible con un atropello.



O puede que sea la presion de la policia, vista la descomunal cagada que fue el dispositivo de busqueda, la que "guie" a los los forenses a concluir con unas "lesiones *compatibles* con un atropello".

Porque como ya han comentado no existe ni pintura ni absolutamente ningun resto en la victima que pueda confirmar dicho atropello, como tampoco existen pruebas en la calzada. Lo cual lleva a los forenses a "sugerir" que el cuerpo fue movido, *ya que la posicion de la victima no es la habitual en un atropello.*

Pero como tampoco existen pruebas de que el cuerpo fuera movido, se cuidan de explicar que si asi fue "fue en horas inmediatamente posteriores al fallecimiento".

Porque lo unico que esta claro es que la pobre muchacha estuvo un mes tirada en esa cuneta en la misma entrada del pueblo, mientras drones y doscientos guardia civiles la buscaban en direccion contraria.



Evangelion dijo:


> Si pero este posible atropello no causa una muerte inmediata. ¿se esperaron varias horas a que muriera y luego lo trasladaron?
> La versión de atropello y traslado posterior no tiene ni pies ni sentido.



Ademas de que segun la cronologia de los hechos que nos cuentan, el posible traslado, tirar el cuerpo y "preparar" la escena del crimen, *se hubiera producido a plena luz del dia* en la mismisima entrada del pueblo.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Abr 2022)

Esta historia huele a cagada policial y oportunismo político.

Y ya está, acabará siendo carne de magufos por las "lagunas" que está dejando la historia.


----------



## wopa (29 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> O puede que sea la presion de la policia, vista la descomunal cagada que fue el dispositivo de busqueda, la que "guie" a los los forenses a concluir con ...
> 
> *Porque lo unico que esta claro es que la pobre muchacha estuvo un mes tirada en esa cuneta en la misma entrada del pueblo, mientras drones y doscientos guardia civiles la buscaban en direccion contraria.*
> 
> ...




Eso no es así. Si algo está claro es que el cadáver no estuvo en la cuneta tres semanas.

*Familiares de Esther pasaron por ese mismo sitio varias veces buscándola. Y no estaba. 

El paisano que encontró el cadaver dijo que pasaba por ese mismo sitio TODOS LOS DÍAS y no estuvo allí.

Y la policía, al principio, dio credibilidad a esos testimonios, claro. ¡Su propia familia!*


----------



## jotace (29 Abr 2022)

República Independiente dijo:


> Hombre, hay una diferencia importante entre Dolores Vázquez y Óscar: que aquella no fue la última persona en ver a Rocío y este sí fue el último en ver a Esther y en estar que se sepa con ella. Siempre se empieza por la última persona que vio a la víctima con vida. A Dolores ni tan siquiera la podían situar cerca de Rocío.
> 
> Aparte todo el rollo de los móviles que ubican a los dos (al menos los dos móviles) juntos durante varias horas después de cuando Óscar dice que ya la había dejado y se había ido a dormir.



Lo de "juntos" parece ser que son 40 metros.
Es difícil encontrar ese dato pero lo he leído en algún sitio.
Desde luego yo no soy responsable de lo que pase a 40 metros de mi casa, esté haciendo lo que esté haciendo que a nadie le importa.

Pudo dejarla y luego ella con el cebollazo pudo estar deambulando hasta que encontró el camino de vuelta a casa entre neblinas etílicas.


----------



## wopa (29 Abr 2022)

El cadáver aparece después de innumerables batidas.

Las lesiones en el cadáver aparecen también después de decir que no había ninguna. Rotundamente.

El ADN de Esther en el maletero también aparece a la segunda o tercera inspección. Sangre, ni más ni menos. Y eso después de haber lavado el coche veinte veces.

El actual sospechoso aparece después de que detuvieran a otro por drogadicto y porque andaba por allí. En su última declaración dejó caer el nombre de otro amigo. ¿Será el siguiente?

Es una puta vergüenza. Un disparate.

Ya lo dice la juez bien claro: No hay un relato. ¡No hay nada!


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Eso no es así. Si algo está claro es que el cadáver no estuvo en la cuneta tres semanas.
> 
> *Familiares de Esther pasaron por ese mismo sitio varias veces buscándola. Y no estaba.
> 
> ...



Te corrijo, parece que ahora el "paisano" que paseaba por ahí todos los días no era tal "paisano", sino un propio que vino ex profeso desde Salamanca y la encontró en 50 minutos:

*La persona que localizó el cadáver no era un paseante ocasional; llegó 'ex profeso' desde Salamanca ese sábado y apenas tardó 50 minutos en encontrarlo*









Los investigadores se aferran a la tesis de que la escena donde fue hallada Esther estaba «adulterada»


La persona que localizó el cadáver no era un paseante ocasional; llegó 'ex profeso' desde Salamanca ese sábado y apenas tardó 50 minutos en encontrarlo




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Lo de "juntos" parece ser que son 40 metros.
> Es difícil encontrar ese dato pero lo he leído en algún sitio.
> Desde luego yo no soy responsable de lo que pase a 40 metros de mi casa, esté haciendo lo que esté haciendo que a nadie le importa.
> 
> Pudo dejarla y luego ella con el cebollazo pudo estar deambulando hasta que encontró el camino de vuelta a casa entre neblinas etílicas.



El teléfono de Esther López, la gran baza de los investigadores para acorralar a Óscar (elmundo.es)

*El teléfono de Esther López, la gran baza de los investigadores para acorralar a Óscar*

La Guardia Civil *acota a 45 metros la ubicación del teléfono de la joven respecto a la casa del investigado* a las 3.21 horas, cuando él dijo que se había despedido de ella a las 2.45 / Los routers wifi de los vecinos de la casa Óscar han permitido *ajustar con exactitud el lugar *del celular de Esther y que coincide con la ubicación del móvil de Óscar a esa hora / El* principal sospechoso declara este lunes ante la jueza* como investigado y las acusaciones podrían pedir prisión.

*De todas las pruebas recabadas* por la Guardia Civil de Valladolid y la UCO contra Óscar S.M., la más comprometedora para sus intereses, es la que los agentes del Grupo de Apoyo Tecnológico Operativo (GATO) extrajeron del teléfono móvil de Esther, con una conclusión contundente: *el terminal Xiaomi de la chica (no es posible precisar si ella también) estuvo a las 3.26 horas en las inmediaciones de la calle Tres de El Romeral* *(Óscar vive en la calle Uno)*, *en concreto, a 45 metros de la casa del investigado*.

*Un nuevo dato que acorrala y tumba lo declarado por el propio Óscar, quien siempre ha reiterado que se despidió de ella en la entrada de la urbanización entre las 2.30 y las 2.45 horas* de la madrugada porque ella quería seguir de fiesta de en Valladolid y se apeó del Volkswagen T-Roc de Óscar, desairada y lanzando las siguientes frases, según lo declarado por el principal sospechoso: “Eres un rancio y un cortarrollos’, antes de emprender camino hacia La Maña.

*Esta precisión del posicionamiento del móvil de Esther se ha podido ‘afinar’ gracias la información extra de los puntos de acceso a Internet*. La Guardia Civil ya tenía comprobado, de forma menos precisa, que Esther estuvo en el entorno del chalet de los padres de Óscar en el Romeral, pero quiso saber más con las conexiones de wifi y la corazonada fue buena. *“Dicha localización es obtenida por la proximidad existente con los puntos de acceso a Internet (routers WIFIs) instalados en la zona, cuya ubicación sí es conocida por el proveedor Google. Concretamente, de los datos adquiridos se desprende su cercanía con tres dispositivos (del entorno del chalet de Óscar)”*, recoge el informe.

De esta forma, quedaría probado que los móviles de Óscar y Esther estuvieron en torno a las 3.20 cerca, al menos, de la casa del investigado. Pero hay más, *la información del GATO concluye que en un radio más amplio (hasta donde pudieron llegar) los móviles de Esther y Óscar estuvieron en esta zona de Traspinedo entre las 3.21 y las 6.31*. En concreto el móvil de Óscar tiene una ubicación certificada en el perímetro del chalet entre las 3.33 y las 6.34, casi un calco.


En el caso del investigado no tendría más trascendencia, ya que siempre ha declarado que durmió esa noche en el chalet (algo no verificado ya que carece de coartada). *Lo mismo ocurre con su T-Roc, cuyo historial de bluetooth ha revelado que estaba esa noche junto a la casa*. En el caso de Esther, la presencia de su terminal en esta zona desde las 3.21 (donde se constata que estuvo a 45 metros del chalet de Óscar) y las 6.31 es indiscutible. *Y es lo verdaderamente novedoso e incriminatorio para el sospechoso* que hoy lunes ha sido citado a declarar en calidad de investigado ante la juez instructora, una citación en la que las acusaciones podrían pedir prisión preventiva.

En la página 23 del informe la Guardia Civil refiere: “La ubicación del móvil de Esther, entre las 3.21 y las 6.31, es compatible con su presencia en el polígono industrial Tuduero, *en la zona de las urbanizaciones situada al norte de la N-122 a su paso por Traspinedo y donde se ubica la vivienda familiar de Óscar*,y con una zona cercana al río Duero situada al norte de los citados residenciales”.

*"Grave contradicción"*

La Guardia Civil muestra en su informe su pronunciamiento más contundente contra Óscar porque los posicionamientos de los móviles le han dejado en evidencia. “*De la conclusión anterior se colige una grave contradicción con lo declarado* (que Esther se bajó del coche entre las 2.30 y las 2.45 horas), ya que es compatible que ambas personas estuvieran juntas en las inmediaciones o en la propia casa del investigado entre las 3.22 y 3.26”, señala el atestado.


*¿Dónde se pierde la ubicación del móvil de Esther?*
Existe un punto en el atestado en el que precisa, cuándo se perdió todo rastro del móvil de Esther: “En el tramo de las 3.21 a las 6.31 horas del 13 de enero el teléfono realiza 12 conexiones bajo el servicio de cobertura ofrecido por tres antenas (se citan). *El dispositivo realizó el envío de información al servicio Google hasta cerca de las 12.56 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, último dispositivo emitido por el terminal*”, reza el atestado.

Lo llamativo, por la importancia vital que encierra, es que el informe no revela en qué punto se produjo ese posicionamiento a las 12.56. Información tan vital como que la gran incógnita (además de conocer al autor o autores) es saber dónde estuvo el cuerpo antes de ser trasladado a la cuneta donde fue hallado, como se da por hecho. Aunque en este movimiento también hay una pregunta que desconcierta a los investigadores. *Si el teléfono de Esther es la herramienta número uno para dar con el o los responsables de la muerte, ¿por qué lo dejó o lo dejaron junto al cuerpo y no optaron por algo más lógico desde el punto de vista de un criminal como deshacerse del mismo?*


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El cadáver aparece después de innumerables batidas.
> 
> Las lesiones en el cadáver aparecen también después de decir que no había ninguna. Rotundamente.
> 
> ...



Lo que aparece en el "maletero" no es sangre, es saliva, y al parecer mezclada con otros restos biológicos de otras personas (El de Óscar, Esther y otra persona no identificada), y aparece en la parte de afuera del maletero, podría haber estado hablando en la parte trasera del coche y haber soltado un "perdigón", y luego la GC va diciendo que lavó el coche a "conciencia"


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> El teléfono de Esther López, la gran baza de los investigadores para acorralar a Óscar (elmundo.es)
> 
> *El teléfono de Esther López, la gran baza de los investigadores para acorralar a Óscar*
> 
> ...



Joder con el titular


----------



## cujo (29 Abr 2022)

desde dolores vazquez no me creo nada de lo que diga la justicia


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

En relación a que el teléfono de Esther estuviera a 45 metros de su residencia el día del fallecimiento, Oscar declara:

*Insiste en que ella quería seguir de marcha y él no*. Esther le llamo «rancio» y «cortapedos» y se fue en dirección a casa de Carolo. Cuando le preguntaron cómo es posible que su móvil y el de Esther, que se había alejado de su casa, estuvieran casi pegados sobre las 3.26 de la mañana respondió: «No me lo explico», para a reglón seguido manifestar que *ella tenía un amigo que se llama Fleki «que vive muy cerca de mí. Dos parcelas más allá», afirmó. *

Óscar insiste en que dejó «a Esther con vida» y la juez lo deja en libertad tras declarar durante 45 minutos (elmundo.es)


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

Para los que seguís el asunto, el Flequi este es nuevo?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Eso no es así. Si algo está claro es que el cadáver no estuvo en la cuneta tres semanas.
> 
> *Familiares de Esther pasaron por ese mismo sitio varias veces buscándola. Y no estaba.
> 
> ...



Los forenses han dejado bien claro que el cuerpo estuvo ahi mismo durante semanas y el "paisano" era un señor de Salamanca que no vivia ni en Traspinedo.

Lo unico que esta claro en este caso es que lo que cuentan los medios de des-informacion es una cosa y la realidad otra, junto a que los mandos de la GC van todo locos intentando tapar sus vergüenzas.

Porque por ejemplo, si la "prueba" de que el tal Oscar lavo su coche es la misma imagen que hemos visto, apaga y vamonos.


----------



## wopa (29 Abr 2022)

Pues vale. Otra más:

La Guardia civil decía que el hombre que encontró el cadáver era un habitual de la zona, un paisano. El tipo declaró que pasó por allí todos los días menos uno. Y le dieron credibilidad. ¿Ahora dicen ustedes que en realidad llegó de Salamanca ex-profeso y ni siquiera es paisano? ¿Es otro?









La Guardia Civil da credibilidad al hombre que halló el cuerpo de Esther López: "Paso por aquí casi a diario"


El hombre que encontró el cadáver de Esther López a las afueras de Traspinedo declara que pasó “casi a diario” por esa cuneta




okdiario.com







TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los forenses han dejado bien claro que el cuerpo estuvo ahi mismo durante semanas y el "paisano" era un señor de Salamanca que no vivia ni en Traspinedo.



*Familiares de Esther rastrearon esa cuneta muchas veces. EL CUERPO NO ESTABA AHÍ. Los forenses pueden decir misa.*


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Para los que seguís el asunto, el Flequi este es nuevo?



Le habrán investigando y tendrá una coartada sólida porque no ha vuelto a salir en los mass mierda.


----------



## hefesto (29 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Le habrán investigando y tendrá una coartada sólida porque no ha vuelto a salir en los mass mierda.



la coartada es que estaba durmiendo a las 8.


----------



## JuanMacClane (29 Abr 2022)

Yo cada vez entiendo menos de las cosas que salen.
Independientemente de las contradicciones de Oscar y lagunas (que hay bastantes), ahora leo que el móvil de Ester recibió 3 llamadas de la madre entre las 5 y 6.30 , a lo que me pregunto ¿qué hacía la madre despierta a esas horas?¿por qué llamó a Ester y si no contactó por qué esperaron 5 días a poner la denuncia?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Pues vale. Otra más:
> 
> La Guardia civil decía que el hombre que encontró el cadáver era un habitual de la zona, un paisano. El tipo declaró que pasó por allí todos los días menos uno. Y le dieron credibilidad. ¿Ahora dicen ustedes que en realidad llegó de Salamanca ex-profeso y ni siquiera es paisano? ¿Es otro?
> 
> ...



No lo decimos "nosotros", lo dice el sumario del juicio.

Los investigadores se aferran a la tesis de que la escena donde fue hallada Esther estaba «adulterada»

_Las incongruencias en el operativo de búsqueda de la joven, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado en la mañana del 5 de febrero, alcanzan incluso al hombre que la localizó.* Jose Carlos R. no era un paseante ocasional como se ha llegado a decir*. El enorme sumario del caso recoge el testimonio de este rastreador, que *llegó 'ex profeso' desde Salamanca aquel sábado a las 9:30 horas y apenas tardó 50 minutos en localizar a Esther*. Después de 'peinar' varias naves y unos terrenos, empezó a caminar por el arcén derecho de la vía que accede a Traspinedo desde la N-122._

Pero vamos, si no te crees a los forenses no te los creas para nada. No solo en lo que no te interesa creer.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porqué el tipo declara, cuando no tiene nada que ganar.
> 
> - ¿Va usted a declarar?
> - Sólo diré una cosa: soy inocente. No voy a declarar.
> ...



Lo de acogerse a la quinta enmienda es muy de película americana, pero en la práctica en España no declarar es el equivalente a declararse culpable, eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya tenido algún quilombo judicial.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Yo cada vez entiendo menos de las cosas que salen.
> Independientemente de las contradicciones de Oscar y lagunas (que hay bastantes), ahora leo que el móvil de Ester recibió 3 llamadas de la madre entre las 5 y 6.30 , a lo que me pregunto ¿qué hacía la madre despierta a esas horas?¿por qué llamó a Ester y si no contactó por qué esperaron 5 días a poner la denuncia?



Y espera que hay más, el móvil Xiaomi de Esther era "de prestao", no era suyo  , supongo que el suyo se le rompería y no tendría dinero para comprarse otro y algún amigo le dejó el móvil antiguo que tenía por ahí.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo de acogerse a la quinta enmienda es muy de película americana, pero en la práctica en España no declarar es el equivalente a declararse culpable, eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya tenido algún quilombo judicial.



No solamente eso, es que si no llega a colaborar con la policía manteniendo su derecho a no decir nada, la Jueza le habría mandado a prisión casi seguro.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Abr 2022)

El principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther: "No me preocupé porque ya lo había hecho más veces" (elmundo.es) 

*El principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther: "No me preocupé porque ya lo había hecho más veces"*

Óscar S. M. aseguró en su declaración ante la jueza que no le extrañó que la joven se bajara de su coche porque "solía irse por ahí"

El principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther* no se preocupó cuando la joven de Traspinedo se bajó de su Volkswagen T-Roc*. Según reconoció el propio Óscar S. M. en su declaración ante la juez que instruye el caso, querer continuar la fiesta era algo habitual.* "No me preocupé porque ya lo había hecho más veces"*, indica, al tiempo que asegura que *"solía irse por ahí"*. 








Es el testimonio de uno de los investigados por la desaparición y posterior fallecimiento de la joven de 35 años al que ha tenido acceso La Sexta noticias y en el que se puede escuchar como Óscar mantiene su versión de los hechos en la que *descarta saber más del paradero de Esther una vez que se separaron en el cruce del restaurante La Maña.*

También hace referencia a la figura de Carolo, el amigo de Esther que viviría a pocos metros de él en la urbanización El Romeral. *"Yo sé que con él quedan más a menudo y que va a su casa"*, apunta Óscar en referencia al supuesto amigo de la fallecida, aunque asegura no saber si les unía otro tipo de vínculo. "No puedo confirmar si tenían algún tipo de relación", apunta el investigado en su declaración, al tiempo que reconoce que no le pareció "raro" que fuera en dirección a su vivienda.


En cuanto al momento en el que Esther se bajó del coche de Óscar, este recuerda en su declaración que la joven incluso se mostró molesta con él al no querer acompañarla para continuar la fiesta. *"Me llamó rancio y se medio enfadó conmigo"*, relata.

No obstante, el principal sospechoso insiste en que fue en ese momento cuando la vio por última vez. "Cuando llegué metí el coche, me fumé un cigarro y me fui a al cama", sostiene, sin poder explicar por qué los teléfonos móviles de ambos los sitúan juntos horas después. Tampoco dio más información de otras personas que pudieran aportar algo nuevo sobre lo sucedido, a lo que Óscar añade que algunos de los que conocía a la joven le llegaron a reconocer que* "esto algún día tenía que pasar por cómo era ella"*.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (29 Abr 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Yo cada vez entiendo menos de las cosas que salen.
> Independientemente de las contradicciones de Oscar y lagunas (que hay bastantes), ahora leo que el móvil de Ester recibió 3 llamadas de la madre entre las 5 y 6.30 , a lo que me pregunto ¿qué hacía la madre despierta a esas horas?¿por qué llamó a Ester y si no contactó por qué esperaron 5 días a poner la denuncia?



Se supone que la madre es panadera o algo así. Pero vamos lo de preocuparse llamando en la madrugada del jueves y no denunciar hasta el domingo es algo que no entiende ni Dios y lo primero extraño de todo éste caso


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Abr 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Se supone que la madre es panadera o algo así. Pero vamos lo de preocuparse llamando en la madrugada del jueves y no denunciar hasta el domingo es algo que no entiende ni Dios y lo primero extraño de todo éste caso



Ya dijeron que no era la primera vez que desaparecia estando de fiesta por ahi y que la familia estaba "acostumbrada".

Menos la pobre madre, claro.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Abr 2022)

De momento todo pruebas circunstanciales, si el tal Oscar se mantiene firme, se libra de la carcel.


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 May 2022)

David, un asesinato 'de segunda' para la investigación (elmundo.es)


CRIMEN DEL JOVEN DE LAGUNA | DOS AÑOS SIN AVANCES

*David, un asesinato 'de segunda' para la investigación*

_Todas las vidas deberían ser iguales», lamenta la madre del joven asesinado en Laguna durante el confinamiento / Ni desembarco de decenas de agentes, ni perros adiestrados, ni unidades de élite... No se destinan los mismos recursos y atención que a otros casos más mediáticos.

*«Todas las vidas son iguales y muchas veces parece que no».* A esta triste conclusión llega Lorena, una madre que perdió a su hijo hace dos años en manos de uno o varios asesinos y que ve cómo no despierta el interés que esperaría, el que sí se aprecia en otros casos. 

El cadáver de *David, de 18 años, apareció en un parque de Laguna de Duero en pleno confinamiento.* Era el 16 de abril de 2020 y en todo este tiempo* la investigación no ha generado ningún resultado.* Un asesinato causado por una brutal paliza con golpes, patadas y arma blanca. Pero lo que debería haber sido un desafío para las fuerzas del orden en un periodo en el que, por lógica, el índice de criminalidad bajó drásticamente, no parece que lo fuera. Lo que tendría que haber llevado a redoblar recursos para resolver el cómo y el porqué en tan singulares circunstancias, cayó, por contra, en otra variante de confinamiento. Y ahí sigue dos años después. Para sufrimiento de la familia y el disgusto de cualquiera que espere justicia por la atrocidad cometida sobre alguien en los albores de su vida. _







Basta compararlo con el reciente y también trágico caso de la joven Esther López, hallada muerta en Traspinedo 23 días después de desaparecer. En el de David, *ni desembarco masivo de decenas de agentes para cercar a sospechosos,* ni perros ‘famosos’ adiestrados, ni la policía científica diseccionando horas y horas hasta el último rincón, ni unidad de élite llegada desde Madrid. Tampoco foco mediático o declaraciones políticas periódicas. En lo único que se parecen para desgracia de ambos es, en resumidas cuentas*, en la falta de resultados y en la desolación de las familias.*


David Hernández tenía 18 años cuando *lo dejaron de madrugada tirado en un parque a doscientos metros de su casa, en Torrelago.* Y el suyo parece un asesinato ‘dormido’, un asesinato ‘de segunda’ para los mandos de la investigación en comparación con otros casos. Ni una pista dos años después y ningún dispositivo especial para conseguirla.

Sirve un ejemplo gráfico del desinterés. La única vez que peinaron el lago artificial, a unos pocos metros del parque de la trasera del polideportivo de Laguna en el que apareció la víctima, fue casi de carambola. Buzos del GEAS de la Guardia Civil rastrearon en busca del cuchillo del crimen un año después del suceso. «Cuando hicieron lo del lago, pensábamos que habían venido a esto, pero resulta que no, que dijeron que tenían prácticas y aprovecharon», relata la madre en lo que fue «un chasco».* «Ni siquiera nos informaron de que iban a hacerlo. *Si vais a venir, avisadnos, no que me enteré por las redes de que estaban aquí.* Esa empatía que tendrían que tener se ha quedado un poco atrás»*, agrega.







Sin apenas repercusión fuera de sus círculos familiares y de amigos, *no hay tanta atención mediática *con la presión que se presupone para avanzar la investigación.* Tampoco un despliegue de medios de las fuerzas del orden masivo*, como sí sucede con otros casos, que han atraído el interés de la opinión pública y en el que la Guardia Civil vuelca una cantidad ingente de recursos, frente al asesinato de un joven que su madre y su familia *pelean para que no caiga en el olvido.*

La crónica negra mira desde hace tres meses a Traspinedo –donde aún no hay resultados concluyentes y ya se ha puesto en la diana social a tres personas– y apenas hay atención hacia Laguna, pese a que sobre David sí se tiene la certeza de que *ha sido brutalmente asesinado,* mientras, respecto a Esther se barajaron varias tesis y una de las últimas, a la luz de la autopsia, fue la del atropello. Sin moverse de la misma provincia, el despliegue entre ambas investigaciones contrasta y resulta abrumadoramente diferente.

Mientras Lorena, la madre de David, *escribía dos cartas –espaciadas en varios meses– al Grupo de Delitos contra las Personas de la Policía Judicial *de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Valladolid para conocer los últimos detalles de la investigación sobre el asesinato de su hijo y no le respondían a ninguna, a la vez decenas de agentes se destinaban a resolver otro terrible suceso, el de Esther López en Traspinedo.

*«No se prestó mucha atención al caso de mi hijo* porque ocurrió en pleno confinamiento. Se quedó un poco atrás y te quedas un poco en shock», lamentaba la progenitora de David hace unos días en este periódico.

Tuvo que aparecer a principios de marzo Lorena en este diario exponiendo la indefensión en la que se encontraba para que el 7 de marzo los agentes acudieran a la fábrica en la que trabaja –sin ninguna discreción– para informarle de que *«no hay avances».*


Tras la muerte violenta de David *no se ha visto ningún tipo de despliegue*. Los medios empleados para indagar en este crimen resultan minúsculos a la sombra de los más de 120 agentes que recalaron en Valladolid por el caso de Esther, además de los perros ‘famosos’ perros Dylan y Bill, que se desplazaron varias veces a la provincia vallisoletana –aunque por el momento se desconoce si llegaron a aportar algo–. Toda vez que en Traspinedo tomara las riendas la Unidad Central Operativa de la Guardia Civil, una unidad en la élite nacional en investigación de crímenes como los del pequeño Gabriel y Diana Quer, ambos resueltos con tristes finales.

Cierto que el que Esther López estuviera varias semanas desaparecida necesitaba de un amplio operativo específico en este tipo de caos, pero una vez encontrado su cadáver en una cuneta, los pasos dados por la investigación -de la que políticamente se da cuenta pública con frecuencia- resultan abrumadoramente superiores.

Otro insólito motivo para que el crimen de David se mantuviera a un ritmo tan lento e infructuoso fue el relevo del mando del Grupo de Delitos contra las Personas había provocado que las investigaciones –«que nunca se han parado», insistieron– hayan tenido que acomodarse a que el nuevo mando «se ponga al día». A finales de marzo, este periódico publicaba que desde cinco meses atrás el puesto de mando, un sargento, permanecía vacante, ya que el suboficial que estaba a frente cambió de puesto y solo un cabo y tres guardias forman el Grupo de Homicidios.







Y el contador sigue en marcha aunque en casa de David se ha detenido. *«Estamos un poco desesperados. Seguimos sin saber nada.* Vivimos con la rabia y le dolor de que no han encontrado absolutamente nada y vemos que pasa el tiempo que no avanza. Entiendo que resolver un crimen es difícil y no es como vemos en las películas, pero en dos años no resolver el asesinato de un crío al que han pegado otros niñatos, no me lo puedo creer».

Hace unos días, en la concentración por el segundo aniversario del asesinato de David, Lorena clamaba que quería *«que no se olvide».* Esta semana insistía a este diario en que ese es su empeño, y explicaba que lamenta muchas veces la descompensación con los recursos empleados en otras investigaciones: «Todas las vidas deberían de ser iguales. No porque se hay dicho que ha podido ser un ajuste de cuentas no hacerle el mismo caso. Quiero que encuentren a los asesinos de Esther, como quiero *que encuentren a los asesinos de mi hijo David. Necesitamos saber quién y el porqué,* que metan a los asesinos en la cárcel para poder descansar y la familia poder llorarle tranquilo. Y ya está».


----------



## BogadeAriete (2 May 2022)

Es que David le falta algo principal, coño, y ademas no fue sola y borracha a casa..... Por eso, caso archivado para los palilleros del CNP


----------



## kenny220 (2 May 2022)

El salmantino que halló el cadáver de Esther López: ‘Lo encontré a simple vista’


La persona que encontró el cadáver de Esther López el pasado 5 de febrero en Traspinedo vive en Salamanca. Se llama José María, tiene 47 años y aquell...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2022)

Los hombres somos ciudadanos de segunda, los zánganos de la colmena, el macho de la mantis, somos prescindibles hasta que hay que morir en un pesquero porque en la marinería no hay planes de igualdad.
El día que todo esto entre en equilibrio, será porque seremos musulmanes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## amputado (2 May 2022)

resumen
SE PILLA UN FIESTUKI DEL COPON
la deja en la carretera pa que se vuela solo
seguramente algun VIEJO AGRICULTOR DE 90 AÑOS con su LANDROVER de 2000 kilos paso a toda leche y ni la vio
le dio un ostiazo y DEP

pero las SOBACOS MORADOS necesitan encerrar a un hombre por cada mujer que muere en españa


----------



## Gusman (3 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos a ver, controla tu paranoia que no tenemos porque aguantarlo lo demás.
> 
> Mi fuente es cuarto milenio, cuatro, telecinco y algunos artículos que estan en medios digitales. No te voy a hacer el trabajo.



Osea la misma fuente de desinformacion.
Ahora contestame. Vives directa/indirectamente de la VIOGEN?


----------



## pepinox (3 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> No saben quién. No saben cuándo. No saben dónde. No saben cómo.
> 
> No saben nada.



Pero ya tienen un culpable, y eso es todo lo que importa. Hay una medalla buscando el pectoral de un comandante de la Guardia Civil, y vive Dios que lo va a encontrar.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 May 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Yo cada vez entiendo menos de las cosas que salen.
> Independientemente de las contradicciones de Oscar y lagunas (que hay bastantes), ahora leo que el móvil de Ester recibió 3 llamadas de la madre entre las 5 y 6.30 , a lo que me pregunto ¿qué hacía la madre despierta a esas horas?¿por qué llamó a Ester y si no contactó por qué esperaron 5 días a poner la denuncia?



Efectivamente no tiene ni pies ni cabeza este comportamiento de la madre, lo único que lo explicaría es que esta información sea una patraña más de las mil que han contando los medios en este suceso, como lo del hombre que la encontró que primero decían que era un vecino que paseaba por ahí con el perro todos los días (hasta llegaron a publicar declaraciones del susodicho) y ahora resulta que era uno que vino de Salamanca ese día y que no había estado en el pueblo en su vida.


----------



## pepinox (4 May 2022)

No hay asesino. Ni atropello. Hay una muerta en coma etílico en una cuneta.


----------



## kokod (4 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No hay asesino. Ni atropello. Hay una muerta en coma etílico en una cuneta.



Eso es, pero en cambio tanto a Antonio, Paco o a Juan el panadero del pueblo de al lado le están buscando la manera de implicarles, si o si aquí se tiene que ver una Genaro de cara a la sociedad.


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Tiene pinta que le dio un chungo. Tanto ir el cántaro a la fuente....


----------



## Chortina Premium (4 May 2022)

Un fontanero de Salamanca encontró el cadáver de Esther López tras sólo 50... (elmundo.es)

*Un fontanero de Salamanca encontró el cadáver de Esther López tras sólo 50 minutos de rastreo*

José María R. C., de 47 años, halló el cuerpo de la joven de Traspinedo "a simple vista" y en menos de una hora de rastreo frente a 23 días de batidas con agentes, drones, perros y helicópteros

Una batida formada por un solo hombre resultó más fructífera que los ingentes medios de la Guardia Civil. Y un solo hombre con una profesión en nada ligada a la de la investigación. *Un fontanero salmantino necesitó menos de una hora *para lo que cientos de agentes y un despliegue masivo de medios no lograron en varias semanas: encontrar a *Esther López*.

La astucia este fontanero de 47 años, José María R. C., choca con *los 23 días de batidas con multitud de agentes, voluntarios, drones, perros y hasta helicóptero* que no arrojaron ninguna luz sobre el mediático caso.

No fue un hallazgo accidental como desde la investigación se dijo en un principio.* José María R. C., que encontró el cuerpo de la joven de Traspinedo* en la cuneta 23 días después de su desaparición,* tan solo necesitó 50 minutos para dar con ella. *Se desplazó hasta la provincia vallisoletana por su cuenta con la intención de ayudar en la búsqueda.







No tuvo que caminar demasiado. Aparcó su coche en el último punto muy próximo a donde se había perdido la pista a la joven la ya lejana noche del 12 al 13 de enero, junto a la urbanización El Romeral de Traspinedo, *en el restaurante La Maña. *Ahí comenzó su breve pero productivo rastreo a pie para dar con el paradero de una joven a la que no le une nada, solo las ganas de ayudar, tras ver cómo día tras día la investigación no conseguía dar con ella, pese al despliegue de drones, agentes llegados de Madrid y hasta dos perros entrenados para ello.


*"Esta mañana me he desplazado desde Salamanca a Traspinedo. He llegado sobre las 9.30* y he aparcado el coche en el restaurante La Maña. *No conocía de nada a Esther”*, relató en su declaración ante la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil, según consta en el sumario, cuyo secreto ha levantado la jueza hace unos días, y tal y como publica El Confidencial.

Hasta llegar a la curva donde estaba el cuerpo de la joven caminó por el arcén en dirección al pueblo, pasó por varias parcelas, rodeó chalés y peinó esplanadas. Sabía más o menos por dónde habían discurrido las infructuosas batidas y decidió ir en la otra dirección, dejando el río atrás.


Eran alrededor de las 10.20 horas cuando la vio en el punto kilométrico 0,8 de la carretera VP2303. "*A unos quince metros de pasar el cruce, a simple vista, he observado el cuerpo de una persona. Estaba de espaldas.* Llamé inmediatamente para avisar. Enseguida llegó un coche de la Guardia Civil. Durante el tiempo que estuve esperando ninguna persona manipuló el cuerpo ni se acercó a él", afirmó José María R. C. aquella mañana del sábado 5 de febrero.

Junto al cuerpo se *localizó el bolso tipo mochila de color negro de la víctima y su terminal móvil,* que resulta fundamental para los investigadores, dado que es su gran baza para acorralar al principal sospechoso, su amigo Óscar. La Guardia Civil acota a 45 metros la ubicación del teléfono respecto a la casa del investigado veinticinco minutos después de que su amigo asegurara que se despidió de Esther a las 2.45 de aquella noche.

Esa misma mañana, la del 5 de febrero, "ante la gravedad de los hechos", se acordó la actuación conjunta en la investigación del a Unidad Orgánica de Policía Judicial de Valladolid y la UCO, constituyéndose entonces un nutrido equipo de investigación que más de tres meses después no ha conseguido un caso sólido, como así estimó la jueza, que no vio "un relato fáctico de cómo ocurrieron los hechos, sólo indicios y sospechas", ni despejar la infinidad de incógnitas que sobrevuelan alrededor de la muerte de la joven de Traspinedo para responder así de una vez por todas a si se trató de un accidente o de un homicidio y, en este caso, quién o quiénes serían los culpables.


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Que cojones me estas contando?


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Pensaras que voy a pinchar en un enlace de un periodicucho deportivo para enterarme de lo que pasó?
Ahora entiendo tu comentario. Eres imbecil y te informas como un imbecil.
Que cojones tendra que ver ese comentario con el machismo ni ostias...
Simplemente cuando te pasas la vida pedo te puede ocurrir un accidente con mayor probabilidad.


----------



## Chortina Premium (4 May 2022)

Oiga, vd. no ha tenido amigos que vivían al límite de tonteo con drogas o delincuencia juvenil y no les hizo el típico comentario: "algún día vas a acabar mal".... Pues eso.


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 May 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Un fontanero de Salamanca encontró el cadáver de Esther López tras sólo 50... (elmundo.es)
> 
> *Un fontanero de Salamanca encontró el cadáver de Esther López tras sólo 50 minutos de rastreo*
> 
> ...



Supongo que estarán investigando todos los movimientos de éste tipo, porque hay que estar muy aburrido para hacerse 1 hora de viaje para buscar a una chica que no conoces de nada y aparcar cerca y encontrarla en 50 minutos


----------



## alfamadrid (5 May 2022)

Que coñazo de tema.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2022)

El fontanero insiste, pero según la autopsia el cadáver estuvo en esa zanja todo el tiempo. 

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

La autopsia confirma que Esther López murió tras ser atropellada y estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día


La víctima falleció por un shock, y no en el acto. Los forenses apuntan a que si fue movida fue «en las horas próximas» a recibir un impacto leve por detrás y que había




www.elnortedecastilla.es





*NO SO FAST*

ni entro ni salgo sobre la veracidad de la tesis del Doctor Papaya o sobre la credibilidad del mismo.
lo unico claro aqui es que Esther ha sido asesinada por un grupo organizado con bastantes medios
y encubierto por el estado como pasa con las vacunas



SI EL TEMA DE LAS LOGIAS Y LOS GRUPOS ORGANIZADOS NO SE ARREGLA

*ESTO ACABARA EN PROCESO DE DESNAZIFICACION ROLLO UCRANIA *

O CON VACUNAZOS O ANTENAZOS




* ______










______




*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

Rumor: - El asesinato Satanico Masonico Luciferino de Esther Lopez de Traspinedo de momento impune. cierran el caso en falso diciendo que fue "atropello"


https://www.elnortedecastilla.es/valladolid/provincia/autopsia-confirma-esther-20220420154459-nt.html invent que se mato sola por que : (es lo que dicen en el foro los cms satanicos) "una puta y una guarra y una drogadicta y se le merecia" y ademas " por andar sola follando con hombres o...




www.burbuja.info




QUE LA HAN ASESINADO ES OBVIO

ESTA GEMATRIA DE LAS MAYUSCULAS DE LA " CARTA DE DESPEDIDA DEL PADRE DE ESTHER"
ESTO YA ENTRE EN EL BRUMOSO TERRENO DE LAS ARTES ADIVINATORIAS

EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 SEñALARI LA IMPLICACION DEL PADRE Y DE LA FAMILA Y CUANDO MENOS EL CONOCIMIENTO DE LO QUE HABRIA SUCEDIDO, SORPRENDIENDOLO SU INACCION. Y DANDO A ENTENDER QUE PODRIA ESTAR EN EL ASUNTO


SEA COMO FUERE LA GEMATRIA DE LAS MAYUSCULAS DE LA CARTA PUBLICA ATRIBUIDA " DEL PADRE" HACIA ESTHER


BESOS POR TODA TU CARA
PAPI​

kisses all over your face daddy23281794299




i love you with all my heart311617942991224




the stone the builders
rejected172317942991096he will have to apologize
to me271317942991062thirty third degree freemason13111794299






metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp value in Gematria is 1399


metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp value in Gematria is 1399 Meaning of metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

La autopsia confirma que Esther López murió tras ser atropellada y estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día


La víctima falleció por un shock, y no en el acto. Los forenses apuntan a que si fue movida fue «en las horas próximas» a recibir un impacto leve por detrás y que había




www.elnortedecastilla.es






*invent que "se mato sola" o la "atropeyaran sin querer" *

por que : (es lo que dicen en el foro los cms satanicos)_ "una puta y una guarra y una drogadicta y se le merecia" y ademas " por andar sola follando con hombres o moros" _

pero la movieron
por que fue un atropello
pero estuvo en el sitio
pero nadie la vio
pero los vecinos saben que alli no estaban pero pasan todos lo dias

EN RESUMEN :

 ASESINADA POR EL SATANISMO MASONICO | EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 APUNTO A LAS LOGIAS DE ROTARIOS DE LA ZONA QUE TIENEN VINCULOS CON LA POLITICA Y EMPRESARIOS LOCALES
tesis doctor papaya 33 






*NO TIENE NADA*








El cadáver de Esther López no presenta signos de violencia


Fuentes de la investigación apuntan a que la tierra del entorno de La Carrascosa donde el senderista halló el cadáver de la joven el sábado por la mañana no presentaba h




www.lasprovincias.es






SI TIENE DE TODO PERO FUE ATROPELLADA POR ALGUIEN QUE NO SE PODRA AVERIRGUAR CLARO 


> Primicia
> La autopsia confirma que Esther López murió tras ser atropellada y estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día
> La víctima falleció por un shock, y no en el acto. Los forenses apuntan a que si fue movida fue «en las horas próximas» a recibir un impacto leve por detrás y que había consumido cocaína y alcohol


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

en concreto las flechas del doctor papaya 33
*








 Óscar Puente - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*iban dirigidas segun su version al alcalde de valladollid. sea por lo que fuere el Doctor Papaya 33 lo tiene cruzado y aseguraba que el tio es lo peor de lo peor. y si que tiene un poco cara de mandril primitivo incluso trisomico pero a mas alla de eso, pocas mas pistas o indicios
mas alla de establecer dudas sobre las actividades de

LOS ROTARIOS DE VALLADOLLID Y LA ALCALDIA SOCIALISTA DE DICHA CIUDAD

SITUANDOL AL ALCALDE EN TRAMAS DE TRAFICO DE PERSONAS Y PROSTITUCION
( argumentos de la cuenta de twitter " El Doctor Papaya 33 )

*aqui nos pasea a su hija para que veamos el genero*













*El alcalde de Valladolid no duda en decir esto tras la expulsión de su hija de 'La Voz Kids'
"Si creéis que vuestro hijo o hija puede llegar intentadlo..."*


Óscar Puente y su hija, participante de 'La Voz Kids' / Getty Images / Antena 3​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> No es en la nacional, sino en la carretera de entrada al pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESTO NO ES UNA PRUEBA.

SI NO ALGO TRAGICOMICO QUE EL SITIO DONDE APARECIERA ESTHER ASESINADA RITUALMENTE

PAREZCA LA PIRAMIDE "ILLUMINATI" DEL BILLETE DE DOLAR 

SEGURAMENTE NO LO HAYAN HECHO NI QUERIENDO










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## jotace (13 May 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Un fontanero de Salamanca encontró el cadáver de Esther López tras sólo 50... (elmundo.es)
> 
> *Un fontanero de Salamanca encontró el cadáver de Esther López tras sólo 50 minutos de rastreo*
> 
> ...



Es de cajón buscar lo primero en el camino andando hacia el pueblo desde donde se bajó del coche, cosa que al parecer NO hicieron ni la GC ni los vecinos.


----------



## Manteka (14 May 2022)

Al final parece que ni la repentinitis, ni el hamijo.
Ha sido una tia









Giro en el caso Esther López de Traspinedo: hallan ADN de otra mujer que podría haber participado en el crimen


La Guardia Civil está intentando averiguar su identidad para descubrir qué papel tuvo el día que se le perdió el rastro.




elcaso.elnacional.cat


----------



## notengodeudas (14 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Al final parece que ni la repentinitis, ni el hamijo.
> Ha sido una tia
> 
> 
> ...




Un artículo lleno de afirmaciones hipotéticas.


----------



## jotace (14 May 2022)

En un coche puede haber ADN de mucha gente, en concreto toda la gente que ha subido y no significa nada.


----------



## rascachapas (14 May 2022)

¿Todos suben en el maletero?


----------



## OBDC (14 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Todos suben en el maletero?



Conque haya tosido, caído un pelo o pegado un moco sacando algo del maletero ya hay restos biológicos en el mismo......es de traca 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## hefesto (14 May 2022)

La presion a la que esta sometido el investigado es brutal,necesitan la foto del machista blanco detenido.Ahora a traves de los mamporreros filtran que participo una mujer,esto es un aviso.
O te entregas o haremos con tu hermana,pareja,amiga......lo que hemos hecho contigo.


----------



## jotace (14 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Todos suben en el maletero?



Meter y sacar cosas del maletero, botellón con el maletero abierto, incluso sentarse en el borde, en el mío se puede, es plano el acceso, hasta pegar un casquete en la campiña a la luz de la luna, apoyándose en el coche o en una manta que se lleva en el maletero.
Estas gentes son solteros, sin obligaciones, vividores y viciosos de las drogas.

He buscado el Tiguan en internet, el coche del tal Óscar, y, en efecto, fondo plano, ideal para sentarse a beber, comer, jijijajear, meterse unos tiritos, cigarritos de la risa o unos folletos sanoshh:


----------



## Gusman (14 May 2022)

Paco paco. Spanish version.


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Paco paco. Spanish version.



Por fin pones un post gracioso e inteligente.
Te doy un zank, que nadie te valora y luego lloras.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Panko21 (15 May 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Un artículo lleno de afirmaciones hipotéticas.



Ya lo de poner joven de 35 años indica que el artículo es un sin sentido


----------



## JuanMacClane (15 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Al final parece que ni la repentinitis, ni el hamijo.
> Ha sido una tia
> 
> 
> ...



Pues quizá sea lo único que me cuadre aparte del accidente, que se la haya cargado una tía por celos.


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 May 2022)

Es el corolario verdaderamente aterrador de este caso.

Que no se muera ninguna mujer cerca de tu móvil o estarás jodido.

El fontanero de Salamanca se la ha jugado tontamente a base de bien.


----------



## fred (19 May 2022)

Carolo ha hablado,por los titulares dice que no se endrogaron y que Oscar miente como un bellaco (¿o es él quien miente?, a saber)








Carolo, en exclusiva: "Esther nunca dijo de ir a Valladolid, no se discutió en el coche e iban al chalé de Óscar"


La investigación del crimen de Esther López continúa su curso. Carolo, uno de los principales sospechosos, habla en exclusiva en 'El programa de Ana




www.telecinco.es


----------



## César Borgia (19 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Carolo ha hablado,por los titulares dice que no se endrogaron y que Oscar miente como un bellaco (¿o es él quien miente?, a saber)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro ejemplo de que la coca y el alcohol de la autopsia se lo pusieron en el colacao.


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Carolo ha hablado,por los titulares dice que no se endrogaron y que Oscar miente como un bellaco (¿o es él quien miente?, a saber)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y por que no lo ha dicho antes?¿o acaso ha mentido antes a la prensa y policía?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Aún siguen con lo mismo? vaya tela lo de este caso.


----------



## Buster (20 May 2022)

Estoy comentando el caso en FC y es lo de siempre: la mayoría de la gente ya tiene a un culpable y le da igual que no se sepa nada con seguridad.

El problema en el caso de Esther López es que no se conocen las circunstancias de los hechos y por lo tanto es imposible tipificar los delitos.

No se sabe el "qué": Si fue un atropello con un coche, si fue una caída desde cierta altura, si fue una caída desde un coche en marcha, si fue un golpe con un objeto, ...

No se sabe el "quién": Sin saber el "qué" difícilmente se puede saber el "quién".

No se sabe el "por qué": Probar dolo sin un móvil es complicado. En el caso Asunta se logró, pero no es lo habitual. El caso de Esther López podría tratarse de un accidente y por lo tanto no haber dolo.

No se sabe el "dónde": Parecen tener la certeza de que el cuerpo de Esther fue trasladado, pero no saben dónde estaba Esther en el momento en que se produjeron las lesiones.

Lo único que saben es el "cuándo": la madrugada del 12 de enero.

Hay dos indicios que apuntan en una dirección que no es la, digamos, oficialista: la pintura azul en la ropa de Esther y el ADN de mujer en el maletero del coche de Óscar, que estaba mezclado con el ADN del propio Óscar y el de Esther.

¿Qué papel ha podido jugar esa mujer en el caso? ¿Pudo ser ella la responsable de las lesiones de Esther?

¿Los restos de pintura en la ropa de Esther son de coche? Importantísima pregunta dado que la pintura es azul y el coche de Óscar no es de ese color.

Hace semanas dije que la esperanza de que se pudiese resolver el caso estaba en la información de la centralita del coche. Información supuestamente almacenada en los servidores de Volkswagen en Alemania. Mi predicción fue que ahí no habría información relevante y que el caso se terminaría. ¿Por qué lo pienso? Pues porque por muy baja que fuese la velocidad a la que iba el coche, si éste hubiera impactado con Esther habría habido abolladuras. Y no las había. Por eso los investigadores indagaron si el coche había sido llevado a un taller a reparar.

Conclusión: o aparece alguna nueva prueba o con lo que hay es imposible saber lo que pasó, quién participó y por lo tanto no debería haber juicio.


----------



## Buster (20 May 2022)

La teoría del atropello, la búsqueda de un todoterreno azul... Las dudas que aún están abiertas del caso Esther López


"Tendremos que tener un poco de paciencia para que se llegue a alguna conclusión", dice la directora general de la Guardia Civil, María Gámez, sobre la investigación...




www.20minutos.es





"Se busca pues un todoterreno azul, pero permanecen abiertas otras dos líneas de investigación."

Dicen que buscaban un todoterreno azul y por arte de magia en cuanto enfilan a Óscar ya da igual que su coche no sea azul.


----------



## hefesto (21 May 2022)

Unos garrulos investigados por otros crean el crimen perfecto.


----------



## Buster (2 Jun 2022)

Volkswagen responde a la jueza del caso Esther López que «no tiene los datos» del coche de Óscar S.


Analizar el controlador del vehículo por la policía científica (alemana o española) con el fabricante del aparato suma otro retraso a la instrucción del caso, que arranc




www.elnortedecastilla.es





Quisieron vender la moto de que los datos de la centralita del coche de Óscar S. los tenía Volkswagen en sus servidores en Alemania pero era una patraña.

Como suele suceder en casos mediáticos donde la cosa no está clara, entre investigadores y medios de desinformación se emponzoña el asunto.


----------



## hefesto (2 Jun 2022)

La VW se cachondea de la gc y le dice que ellos se dedican a fabricar coches no a leer aparatos multimedia,que la policia alemana tiene un departamento especial para estos temas y si la gc no son capaces que les pidan ayuda.
Por otra parte la jueza pidiendo celedidad o archiva las actuaciones jaja.A ver si ahora que ha terminado el futbol......para los que conozcan un poco este caso hay cosas raras raras,intentos de abrir el coche con llaves falsas moviles que no cuadran,delegada del gobierno diciendo que ya estaba todo casi a punto de cerrarse.......


----------



## pepinox (2 Jun 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Unos garrulos investigados por otros crean el crimen perfecto.



Que no hay crimen, leñe.


----------



## Gusman (2 Jun 2022)

Sabiendo como era Esther creo que fue un accidente. Si hubo o no mas implicados que niegan saber nada eso ya no lo se.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (3 Jun 2022)

Tiene pinta de que nunca hubo nada sólido.

Despues del ridículo del hallazgo del cadaver, ahora lo del coche que iban a mirar en Alemania parece que era un bulo, si es que suena cutre, oigan que nos tienen que dar los datos desde Alemania..

Quizás fue un atropello y el conductor ni se percató, con un camión o algo la dió de refilón, o quizás no hubo ni atropello, murió de frio con la melopea que llevaba.


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Jun 2022)

Creo que en éste caso le ha salvado el culo tener un VW.... imaginad que tiene un coche PACO sin centralita ni leches que lo registre. O incluso no tener movil. Estaría ya en prisión incluso sin pruebas.

Es curioso como en ciertas situaciones la tecnología puede ser tu enemiga o tu aliada


----------



## Gusman (3 Jun 2022)

Pues para que rabien esas feminazis, Esther era como un tio, femenina, pero era uno mas. Nada de princesas maltratadas y asesinadas por el heteropatriarcado.


----------



## Buster (4 Jun 2022)

Con las pruebas y los indicios que se conocen a día de hoy, la teoría más fundamentada es la de que un coche con pintura azul atropelló a Esther (imposible saber si de forma accidental o intencionada) y que en algún momento el cuerpo de Esther fue depositado en el maletero de Óscar S. entre el propio Óscar y una mujer cuya identidad se desconoce.

No me sorprendería si esa mujer desconocida tuviese un coche azul.


----------



## Chortina Premium (4 Jun 2022)

Caso Esther López: Volkswagen no tiene los datos del coche de Óscar S.: "No dedicamos a fabricar coches no a analizar aparatos multimedia" (elmundo.es) 

*Volkswagen no tiene los datos del coche de Óscar S.: "Nos dedicamos a fabricar coches no a analizar aparatos multimedia"

El fabricante responde a la petición de la Guardia Civil que no cuentan con esos datos, entre otras cosas porque "el cliente no había contratado ningún servicio de navegación y no se ha almacenado nada en el servidor" 

*La Guardia Civil sigue sin aportar sus informes a la jueza del caso de la desaparición y muerte de Esther López, tal y como adelantaba este periódico, pero comienzan a llegar las respuestas reclamadas por la investigación, en el último informe de la Guardia Civil del pasado mes de abril, y autorizadas por la magistrada. Una de ellas es la de Volskwagen Alemania, quien a través del fiscal jefe de la región alemana de Braunschwieg contesta, a esta petición de la investigación a través del Juzgado de Instrucción número 5 de Valladolid, que no tiene los datos de navegación del T-Roc de Óscar S. M., el último amigo que veía con vida a la joven de Traspinedo en la madrugada del 13 enero y ahora principal sospechoso para la Guardia Civil. En su respuesta, la firma alemana es clara y muy contundente: "Nos dedicamos a fabricar coches, no a analizar aparatos multimedia". 






Momento de la salida del Juzgado de Óscar en abril pasado, tras una hora y cuarto de declaración por la muerte de Esther López

La respuesta del fabricante alemán, a la que ha tenido acceso este periódico a través de fuentes judiciales, deja claro que no cuentan con esos datos, entre otras cosas porque* "el cliente no había contratado ningún servicio de navegación y no se ha almacenado nada en el servidor". * Lo que buscaba la Guardia Civil con esta petición a Volkswagen Alemania era el volcado de los datos de la centralita del Volkswagen T-Roc de Óscar S., después de que la juez autorizara a la Guardia Civil que decomisara el vehículo para su registro y poder remitir la centralita a Alemania, a través de una orden internacional, para poder tener acceso a todos los datos del vehículo, al objeto de acreditar la tesis del atropello de Esther López como causa de su muerte. Pero no sólo, porque también pretendían conocer todos los movimientos del vehículo y, por tanto de Óscar S., la madrugada del 13 de enero.

Pues ni lo uno ni lo otro. *Volskwagen Alemania señala que no existe ni un solo dato almacenado en el servidor del coche*. Ni datos sobre rutas, lugares donde hubiera podido estar o cualquier otra información de navegación. Es más, aclaran que el navegador que se incorpora en el coche no está fabricado por Volskwagen y que para sacar sus datos, lo que llevaría consigo el desmontarlo por completo para su lectura, debe hacerse por un departamento específico de la propia Guardia Civil, además de tener que contactar con los fabricantes de este tipo de servicios de navegación, pero que en este caso "el cliente", es decir Óscar S., nada había contratado, insisten.

 La realidad es que ya se sospechaba y casi era sabido desde la propia investigación, según detallan las fuentes consultadas por este periódico, que nada se iba a aportar a través de es volcado de la centralita del T-Roc de Óscar S. M. que ayudara a* aportar algo de luz a lo que sucedía en la madrugada del 13 de enero, la última que se veía con vida a Esther López*. Lo que debe hacer ahora la Guardia Civil es entregar sus informes, aquellos que tienen que ver con lo que hayan determinado los resultados científicos de las más de quinientas muestras que el Equipo Especial de Inspecciones Oculares (Ecio) y la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil se llevaban en esos cuatro días de registro en el casa de Óscar S. M. en la urbanización El Romeral; las de las muestras de sangre recogidas en el interior de la vivienda, en concreto en uno de los sillones del porche o lo pelos en el entorno del maletero. Y que desde la Benemérita aseguran a la magistrada que no pueden entregar por la falta de medios y la carga de trabajo. 

*Pruebas, todas ellas, que servirían para determinar si Esther López estuvo esa noche que desaparecía, el 12 de enero, en la vivienda de Óscar*, lo que sería una contradicción con su declaración, en la que insiste y nunca ha cambiado un ápice su versión, que la dejaba antes de llegar a su casa porque ella se había enfadado porque quería seguir de fiesta y él no. Por no hablar que aún faltan pruebas de laboratorio de marzo pasado, en este caso del registro de la casa de Ramón G., entre otras, y que aún no están en manos del Juzgado de Instrucción número 5, que por eso mantiene una parte, eso sí pequeña, bajo secreto de sumario. 

*La Guardia Civil sigue "trabajando"*
Mientras, la delegada del Gobierno en Castilla y León, Virginia Barcones, afirmaba este jueves que la Guardia Civil está "trabajando" en el caso de la muerte de Esther López y cuando haya algo que comunicar "se hará", en primera instancia, al juzgado, porque todavía hay una parte de las actuaciones que siguen en secreto sumario. "Cuando haya alguna información que podamos comunicar, así lo haremos", asegura Barcones, para a renglón seguido dejar claro que desde el Ejecutivo "no comentamos nada de cuestiones judiciales, porque para eso esta la autoridad judicial", finaliza.


----------



## bebe (4 Jun 2022)

Los de VW son unos HDP, como Apple en su día, cuando no quiso facilitar los datos de Diana Quer


----------



## hefesto (4 Jun 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Con las pruebas y los indicios que se conocen a día de hoy, la teoría más fundamentada es la de que un coche con pintura azul atropelló a Esther (imposible saber si de forma accidental o intencionada) y que en algún momento el cuerpo de Esther fue depositado en el maletero de Óscar S. entre el propio Óscar y una mujer cuya identidad se desconoce.
> 
> No me sorprendería si esa mujer desconocida tuviese un coche azul.



La pintura que tenia adherida en los vaqueros era pintura acrilica no de coche.Aunque tratandose de un pueblo podria ser de alguna maquinaria agricola o tractor pintada a mano.

Tambien hay unas gravillas en el cuerpo que no corresponden con la de la carretera ni el chalet de Oscar.

Pudo ser que la chica deambulara y se metiera en alguna finca para tratar de encontrar refugio para dormir y pasar la pea.El agricultor mueve el tractor de madrugada y la atropella,para librarse del marron la traslada a la cuneta.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Jun 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Los de VW son unos HDP, como Apple en su día, cuando no quiso facilitar los datos de Diana Quer



Son los que venden esos datos y metadatos de sus clientes a terceros, y sacan beneficios económicos, pero ahora se los guardan.


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Jun 2022)

Ya tenemos otro malo de la película: VW heteropatriarcal, encubridor, y sus coches diésel y hasta su pasado nazi, ya están tardando en mencionarlo.

Que malos son, que se guardan los datos y no colaboran con una policía medio inepta. Pues mira, como propietario de un coche conectado me alegro de que o de verdad no tengan datos o si los tienen se los guarden. VW sabe que empezar a compartir datos de sus clientes con la policía le puede tocar los bolines a sus clientes aunque sean más inocentes que Heidi (y desencadenar un datagate masivo, lo que les faltaba ya). Aunque por pensar mal, podemos pensar mal y mucho. A VW sólo le da órdenes el Bundestag y la Polizei (a ellos si les darían datos, de tenerlos), no la policía de un país comunista de 3ra regional dirigido por un trepa gigoló, etarras, con seguridad jurídica menguante y policías politizadas.

Lo de inepta lo digo por las veces que he tratado con ellos, hasta la fecha 0% de resultados positivos en mi parcialísima cuenta.

En cuanto un caso se les sale de la estadística sacan la ametralladora de palos de ciego.

En este caso, es difícil distinguir si están haciendose los tontos o no necesitando fingir incapacidad. 100 páginas llevamos intentando decidirlo. Si no hay cabeza de turco ya, raro será que le carguen el muerto a nadie.

La mejor seguridad del mundo, como la sanidad.

PD: Interesante sería saber si la misteriosa dueña del ADN tambien lo es de un coche azul.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Jun 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Ya tenemos otro malo de la película: VW heteropatriarcal, encubridor, y sus coches diésel y hasta su pasado nazi, ya están tardando en mencionarlo.
> 
> Que malos son, que se guardan los datos y no colaboran con una policía medio inepta. Pues mira, como propietario de un coche conectado me alegro de que o de verdad no tengan datos o si los tienen se los guarden. VW sabe que empezar a compartir datos de sus clientes con la policía le puede tocar los bolines a sus clientes aunque sean más inocentes que Heidi (y desencadenar un datagate masivo, lo que les faltaba ya). Aunque por pensar mal, podemos pensar mal y mucho. A VW sólo le da órdenes el Bundestag y la Polizei (a ellos si les darían datos, de tenerlos), no la policía de un país comunista de 3ra regional dirigido por un trepa gigoló, etarras, con seguridad jurídica menguante y policías politizadas.
> 
> ...



Lo que sospecho es que no han ido a VW respetando los pasos judiciales que protegen los derechos del implicado.
Es decir, no habrán pedido a un Juez de la sede de la empresa que guarda esos datos, una orden judicial (que además, ha de estar motivada).

Este punto es importante, ha habido casos en los que telecos españolas han cedido datos a la Policía y por la forma de conseguirlos, no valían como prueba judicial (temas de residencias fiscales).

La única teleco que desde siempre se ha negado y ha exigido ceder esos datos bajo orden judicial ha sido Orange.


----------



## Buster (4 Jun 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> La pintura que tenia adherida en los vaqueros era pintura acrilica no de coche.Aunque tratandose de un pueblo podria ser de alguna maquinaria agricola o tractor pintada a mano.



El único sitio donde veo que se menciona lo de la pintura acrílica es aquí:

La jueza del caso Esther López reclama a la Guardia Civil que aporte ya los informes que faltan

Es bastante raro que sólo exista una referencia informativa a ese dato, sobre todo cuando ves que hay noticias como éstas:









«Aquí tener ahora un todoterreno azul parece que te pone en el punto de mira de todo el mundo»


La Guardia Civil busca grabaciones del paso de vehículos de la noche de la desaparición Esther López en Santibáñez de Valcorba




www.elnortedecastilla.es













Caso de Esther López: se busca un todoterreno azul


Esther López sufrió una fractura de cadera y un latigazo cervical. Son las conclusiones del informe forense, por lo que cobra fuerza la...




www.telemadrid.es





Raro, raro que buscaran un todoterreno azul si resulta que la pintura no es de coche.


----------



## hefesto (4 Jun 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El único sitio donde veo que se menciona lo de la pintura acrílica es aquí:
> 
> La jueza del caso Esther López reclama a la Guardia Civil que aporte ya los informes que faltan
> 
> ...



Puede que buscaran o filtraran a la prensa lo del todoterreno hasta que al listo de la clase se le ocurrio analizar la pintura con el espectrometro o se la mandarian a los alemanes
Cuando registraron el chalet de Oscar tomaron muestras de la pintura de la piscina y de todo lo que estaba pintado de azul y dieron negativas en la comparacion.

Este claro que quieren detener al machista asesino y no analizan otras posibles causas.


----------



## Buster (4 Jun 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Este claro que quieren detener al machista asesino y no analizan otras posibles causas.



Es como el caso de la viuda de la CAM. Le quieren colgar el muerto (la muerta en este caso) a Miguel López y no han investigado otras líneas. Van a tener que repetir el juicio y lo tendrán que volver a declarar inocente porque no hay forma de argumentar una condena.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jun 2022)

ES DIFICIL SABER QUE PARTES LAS DICE EN SERIO Y CUALES TROLEO O BROMA


Esther fue asesinada por el club Rotary Valladolid,
 por jugar con fuego, conocer a quien nunca debió haber conocido y por irle demasiado el morbo del cuero y el negro satén. Ya lo expliqué en su día. Los del anuncio del jamón, Resines y Emilio GC saben mucho de esa noche.

11:57 p. m. · 14 jun. 2022·Twitter Web App









​


----------



## César Borgia (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Buster (19 Jun 2022)

Han puesto la máquina de manipulación de la opinión pública a todo trapo. Se han pasado tres pueblos y la jueza le ha tenido que pedir explicaciones al jefe de la UCO.









La juez del caso Esther López, harta de filtraciones, pide explicaciones al jefe de la UCO


El último informe se publicó en un medio de comunicación antes de que lo tuvieran las partes | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





"La juez del caso Esther López, harta de filtraciones, pide explicaciones al jefe de la UCO

El último informe se publicó en un medio de comunicación antes de que lo tuvieran las partes"

Por si no fuera suficiente con haber estado filtrando información cuando el caso estaba bajo secreto de sumario, ahora resulta que la información era falsa con el claro objetivo de dirigir y manipular a la opinión pública.

Habían filtrado que el móvil de Esther dejó de dar señal a las 5:40:









El móvil de Esther López se apaga a las 05:40 horas: desaparece en 600 metros y allí viven todos los sospechosos


La Guardia Civil busca insistentemente a Esther López en Traspinedo , los agentes tienen la zona cada vez más acotada y los colaboradores de 'El pro




www.telecinco.es





y ahora resulta que no:









Caso Esther López: la nueva localización del móvil de Esther López que desconcierta a los investigadores


El último informe técnico de la UCO añade más interrogantes al caso de Esther López al desvelar una nueva localización de su móvil el día de su desaparición.




www.ondacero.es





¿Por qué ocultaron esa información? Pues porque no cuadra con su versión de los hechos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Jun 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué ocultaron esa información? Pues porque no cuadra con su versión de los hechos.



Tu lo has dicho; desde la Guardia Civil y la casta politica estan poniendo el ventilador de mierda a todo trapo, con la jueza ya con los ovarios hinchados como los del caballo de Espartero.

Ademas de necesitar un culpable (en masculino), estan intentando tapar el hecho de que tuvieron el cadaver tirado en la entrada del pueblo durante un mes y tuvo que venir un señor de Valladolid a encontrarlo.

Se dedican a filtrar partes descontextualizadas de la himbestigacion y los voceros del regimen se encargan de presentarlas como la enesima prueba que "condena al 100x100" al Oscar. Que si fibras blancas del pantalon (que en realidad pueden ser de cualquier tela blanca de cualquier otro sitio) o restos organicos de la chica en el coche (cuando esta claro que fueron juntos en ese coche). Cuando no directamente fotos falsas como la del lavadero de coches.

Evidentemente nadie se atreve a denunciarlo, porque mañana resulta que el tal Oscar si que se la cargo y a ese periodista o streamer lo lincharian publicamente. Pero es vergonzoso lo que estan haciendo entre los aplausos de la borregada y lo mas preocupante es que un dia nos puede pasar a cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## Gusman (22 Jun 2022)

A quien habria que meter en la carcel es los guardias civiles por incompetentes.


----------



## Orgelmeister (22 Jun 2022)

Fibras de los calcetines en la matrícula del coche.

Como si se hubiera sentido en el capó con los pies colgando. No?


----------



## hefesto (24 Jun 2022)

Curioso todo lo que esta pasando con este caso que alguien lo explique,

-Detienen a un tal Ramon sin ningun tipo de pruebas durante seis dias y despues lo dejan libre.

-Rastreos de cientos de efectivos con drones y helicopteros.El cuerpo lo halla un senderisra de Salamanca que fue ex profeso a localizar el cuerpo a los 50 minutos de llegar.

-Cachondeo de la VW al indicarle la gc que ellos se dedican a hacer coches no a analizar aparatos multimedia.

-Requerimiento al coronel de la UCO para que no filtren mas datos,todos ellos en contra del principal investigado.

-y lo ultimo,nuevo requerimiento por unos informes que constan como entregados y no aparecen.

El coronel jefe de la UCO trabajo en asuntos internos e investigo el caso Los naranjos donde se manipularon pruebas con varios guardias implicados,curioso,curioso


----------



## superloki (24 Jun 2022)

Es curioso como este caso me suena a chino, y ya ha pasado tiempo. Luego otros casos los tenemos hasta en la sopa durante meses. ¿Qué es lo que pasa exactamente con este tema? ¿Por qué está pasando sin pena ni gloria y además sin las cosas demasiado claras? ¿Hay algún resumen?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Jun 2022)

​ 









El "escaso valor" de las pruebas en la muerte de Esther López: todas las novedades del caso


La jueza del Juzgado de Instrucción Número 5 de Valladolid recibe informes para resolver el caso de la muerte de la vecina de Traspinedo




www.elespanol.com




 *El "escaso valor" de las pruebas en la muerte de Esther López: todas las novedades del caso *





*La jueza del Juzgado de Instrucción Número 5 de Valladolid recibe informes para resolver el caso de la muerte de la vecina de Traspinedo*
​


----------



## Gusman (24 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es curioso como este caso me suena a chino, y ya ha pasado tiempo. Luego otros casos los tenemos hasta en la sopa durante meses. ¿Qué es lo que pasa exactamente con este tema? ¿Por qué está pasando sin pena ni gloria y además sin las cosas demasiado claras? ¿Hay algún resumen?



El resumen es que en este estercolero de pais solo se usan casos asi para hacer politica faminazi, si no se puede se intenta con pistas falsas y sino pues se pasa pagina. Traicion y corrupcion, sin mas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El resumen es que en este estercolero de pais solo se usan casos asi para hacer politica faminazi, si no se puede se intenta con pistas falsas y sino pues se pasa pagina. Traicion y corrupcion, sin mas.



Elles ya han conseguido tener un culpable, que es su unico objetivo. Esther Lopez pasara a formar parte del panteon de martires de la violencia heteropatriarcal.

Cuando la jueza archive el caso, los medios de desinformacion diran que el "principal sospechoso" se ha librado por falta de pruebas y el tal Oscar tendra que largarse del pais porque la borregada se dedicara a tirarle piedras por la calle.


----------



## Gusman (27 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Elles ya han conseguido tener un culpable, que es su unico objetivo. Esther Lopez pasara a formar parte del panteon de martires de la violencia heteropatriarcal.
> 
> Cuando la jueza archive el caso, los medios de desinformacion diran que el "principal sospechoso" se ha librado por falta de pruebas y el tal Oscar tendra que largarse del pais porque la borregada se dedicara a tirarle piedras por la calle.



Y le darán vivienda y pensión vitalicia como han hecho con los miembros de "la manada".


----------



## Gusman (27 Jun 2022)

O pudo ser abducida por alienigenas y luego la atropellaron con su nave.

Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gusman (27 Jun 2022)

La teoria mas probable es la mas sencilla. Todos los testigos coinciden en que iba ciega (alcohol y drogas) y discutieron y se bajo del coche.
Lo que pasó despues.... pues lo mas probable si vas pedo por una carretera oscura sin arcen de madrugada y en el sentido de la marcha es que alquien la atropellara y ni se enterara y/o se dio a la fuga.
La segunda opcion es que con el pedo se callera y perdiera el conocimiento. El frío del invierno vallisoletano hizo el resto.

Olvidaos de crimenes machistas, asesinatos, masones, alienigenas y cosas del estilo.

Si la Guardia Civil la ha cagado ha sido precisamente por perseguir gamusinos y no seguir la teoría mas sencilla. Con realizar el recorrido que tenía que haber hecho hasta su casa la hubieran encontrado al día siguiente. Putos inútiles. Y no contentos con ello actúan como un niño mentiroso, que al pillarle en sus mentiras lo enmaraña todavia todo mas para no asumir su responsabilidad.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Jun 2022)

No habia ni la mas minima prueba de forcejeo o violencia fisica en el cuerpo de la victima, para empezar y terminar.


----------



## Chispeante (27 Jun 2022)

La pintura azul de la ropa de Esther López no coincide con el coche de Óscar

*La pintura azul de la ropa de Esther López no coincide con el coche de Óscar
*
Esto necesita una aclaración cuanto antes. Se trata de averiguar de una vez que pasó con Esther, porque murió y si hay un culpable. Por ella, por su familia y por los posibles culpables o inocentes de toda esta historia. Y que no filtren más hasta estar 100% seguros.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> La pintura azul de la ropa de Esther López no coincide con el coche de Óscar
> 
> *La pintura azul de la ropa de Esther López no coincide con el coche de Óscar*
> 
> Esto necesita una aclaración cuanto antes. Se trata de averiguar de una vez que pasó con Esther, porque murió y si hay un culpable. Por ella, por su familia y por los posibles culpables o inocentes de toda esta historia. Y que no filtren más hasta estar 100% seguros.



Pero si el coche del susodicho se sabe desde el primer dia que *es de color gris. *Han tenido que pasar 5 meses para que la policia cientifica "descubra" que una pintura azul no pertenece al vehiculo?

Sabes lo que ocurre? Que el coche no tiene ni un rasguño que pruebe que la atropello, ni en casa del tal Oscar han encontrado absolutamente nada y han estado buscando imposibles y retardando la "himbestigacion" todo lo posible, desaparicion de informes incluido, a ver si sonaba la flauta magica.


----------



## hefesto (27 Jun 2022)

Han utilizado la tecnica de Gila "alguien ha matado a alguilen" esperando que el Oscar dijera si he sido yo no puedo mas.Nada mas ver un T-Roc ya se sabe que no puede romper la cadera en un atropello antes le romperia las piernas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La teoria mas probable es la mas sencilla. Todos los testigos coinciden en que iba ciega (alcohol y drogas) y discutieron y se bajo del coche.
> Lo que pasó despues.... pues lo mas probable si vas pedo por una carretera oscura sin arcen de madrugada y en el sentido de la marcha es que alquien la atropellara y ni se enterara y/o se dio a la fuga.
> La segunda opcion es que con el pedo se callera y perdiera el conocimiento. El frío del invierno vallisoletano hizo el resto.
> 
> ...



Hay una opción mixta, que es que se cayera con el pedo en el arcen o lateral de la carretera, y un vehículo le pasara por encima (lógicamente sin darse cuenta).


----------



## Gusman (28 Jun 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Hay una opción mixta, que es que se cayera con el pedo en el arcen o lateral de la carretera, y un vehículo le pasara por encima (lógicamente sin darse cuenta).



No tiene lesiones aparentes, osea que no le paso por encima. Otra es que le pasara cerca y la dejara caer del rebufo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (29 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es curioso como este caso me suena a chino, y ya ha pasado tiempo. Luego otros casos los tenemos hasta en la sopa durante meses. ¿Qué es lo que pasa exactamente con este tema? ¿Por qué está pasando sin pena ni gloria y además sin las cosas demasiado claras? ¿Hay algún resumen?



Que la han cagado buscando el cadáver porque querían un asesinato machista-niunamás por encima de toda evidencia. 

Como es una cagada tras otra, no le dan bola.

Si a estas alturas el Óscar no está detenido es porque él es inocente (o un crack).


----------



## Buster (30 Jun 2022)

El 4 de junio escribí:

"Con las pruebas y los indicios que se conocen a día de hoy, la teoría más fundamentada es la de que un coche con pintura azul atropelló a Esther (imposible saber si de forma accidental o intencionada) y que en algún momento el cuerpo de Esther fue depositado en el maletero de Óscar S. entre el propio Óscar y una mujer cuya identidad se desconoce."

Mientras tanto la teoría oficial era que Óscar atropelló a Esther con su T-Roc. Como esa teoría no se sostiene por ningún lado, ahora resulta que...









Caso Esther López: las últimas pruebas recabadas dan un importante giro a la investigación


Los restos de pintura encontrados en el pantalon de Esther López no coinciden con los del coche del principal sospechoso.




www.lasexta.com





"*Caso Esther López: las últimas pruebas recabadas dan un importante giro a la investigación*"









Giro de 180 grados en la investigación: ¿Quién atropelló a Esther López?


Caso Esther López: La jueza ordena el cese a la intervención telefónica del móvil de Óscar La pintura azul de la ropa de Esther López no coincide con el coche del principal sospechoso




www.diariodesevilla.es





"Ha salido a la luz otro informe de la Guardia Civil que revela una nueva pista clave: los restos de pintura azul encontrados en la ropa de Esther no coinciden ni en el color ni el la morfología con las del coche del principal sospechoso. Por lo que se traduce que el autor del atropello mortal podría ser otra persona."

Menudo atajo de incompetentes. Yo, simplemente leyendo artículos de prensa, ya había llegado a esa conclusión hace tiempo.


----------



## seven up (30 Jun 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El 4 de junio escribí:
> 
> "Con las pruebas y los indicios que se conocen a día de hoy, la teoría más fundamentada es la de que un coche con pintura azul atropelló a Esther (imposible saber si de forma accidental o intencionada) y que en algún momento el cuerpo de Esther fue depositado en el maletero de Óscar S. entre el propio Óscar y una mujer cuya identidad se desconoce."
> 
> ...



Le doy el Zanx por subir las noticias pero su opinión del 4 de junio es cuando menos discutible.

La pintura no saben todavía de donde viene por que a un coche no corresponde, lo han intentado con la piscina pero lo que se recoge en el estudio de la Guardia Civil es que esta "_no se ajusta en cuanto a sus características *morfológicas, composición química *y color con las partículas de color azul recuperadas del pantalón de la víctima_". Por lo que se comenta por ahí, parecen ser restos de una vulgar pintura acrílica, a saber cuanto tiempo llevaba en el pantalón de la muerta. Entonces si la pintura no es de coche, ¿para que va a ver un coche azul implicado?.

Respecto al traslado, seis meses después, no hay ninguna prueba, simplemente no se descarta esa posibilidad, siempre y cuando fuera en los momentos próximos a la muerte. Y me pregunto, ¿no es un follón en medio de la noche, ir con un coche gris, cambiarlo por uno azul y realizar el atropello, volver a por el gris para trasladar el cuerpo, todo muy rápido por que si no el rigor mortis con el frio que hace se hará muy evidente en muy poco tiempo e imposibilitaría toda esas maniobras sin romperle todos los huesos, a parte de que te vería cualquier vecino?.

La verdad que lo más seguro es que esté totalmente equivocado pero en mi opinión tiene toda la pinta de que el Oscar dice la verdad y con esto no quiero decir de que este obrara correctamente, no tenía que haberla dejado en la carretera en las condiciones en las que estaba Esther. Más de una vez y de dos a lo largo de mi vida, he escuchado lo de eres un cortapedos (o soso y aburrido) a más de una que con una buena tajada y aun así las he llevado a su casita. Luego el exceso de alcohol y coca, el frio de enero en Valladolid y quizás un coche que pasara muy cerca de ella a gran velocidad pudo haber hecho el resto. 

La investigación de la Guardia Civil ha sido una puta chapuza y en cualquier país un poco serio, estos señores tendrían como mínimo un cambio de destino, como muy cerca a Ceuta o Melilla. Y los periodistas una lluvia de demandas.

Por lo demás este caso cada día me recuerda más al de Dolores y máxime después de leerle en el anterior hilo. Desde el primer día la Guardia Civil, la izquierda y los medios se han empeñado en culpar sin la más mínima prueba o evidencia. Recordemos a la secretaria de estado y a @Solidario García con lo del crimen machista, luego le tocó al camello y ahora al Oscar. Horas y horas de televisión, páginas y páginas de prensa, solo a base de filtraciones, sospechas y mentiras interesadas todos los días para manipular a la opinión pública predisponiéndola contra los sospechosos. Para muchos, siempre es más fácil que confiese el inocente que encontrar al culpable (si lo hubiera, claro está).


----------



## Buster (1 Jul 2022)

Todas las teorías son discutibles porque no hay elementos probatorios suficientes que permitan tener claro lo que pasó y por eso son teorías.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Jul 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Todas las teorías son discutibles porque no hay elementos probatorios suficientes que permitan tener claro lo que pasó y por eso son teorías.



No, si la teoria la tienen clara. 

La ultima persona que vio a la finada fue el tal Oscar, el tal Oscar es un hombre, ergo el tal Oscar la asesino en un crimen marichulo.


----------



## pepinox (3 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No, si la teoria la tienen clara.
> 
> La ultima persona que vio a la finada fue el tal Oscar, el tal Oscar es un hombre, ergo el tal Oscar la asesino en un crimen marichulo.



Y vale ya.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



Quédate tranquilo, nadie sospecha de tí (todavia)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Quédate tranquilo, nadie sospecha de tí (todavia)
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



En cambio de ti es posible, yonkie degenerado. Aunque a ti te van mas las pollas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En cambio de ti es posible, yonkie degenerado. Aunque a ti te van mas las pollas.



Siempre pensando en pollas, a ver si te las quitas de la mente, la boca y los dedos.
Lo puedes superar si te esfuerzas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre pensando en pollas, a ver si te las quitas de la mente, la boca y los dedos.
> Lo puedes superar si te esfuerzas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Tu en cambio nunca te las quitas del culo. Lo tienes como un mono, degenerado.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jul 2022)

Hoy he leido un titular de pasada que decía algo de que "se han filtrado los últimos audios de Esther".

¿Sabéis algo?


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tu en cambio nunca te las quitas del culo. Lo tienes como un mono, degenerado.



Realmente te recomiendo salir del armario. Esa fobia y los pensamientos siempre en la misma temática demuestran que alguna experiencia traumática de pequeño te lo grabó en la mente (o en el culo)
Cuentanos quien fué....el conserje del colegio? El vecino de la chabola donde vives? 
Venga, va, cuéntanos porque siempre piensas en lo que piensas. Estás entre amigos; te prometo que no nos vamos a burlar [poco].
Al final me empiezas a caer bien Goose-man, la empatía me hizo ver tu sufrimiento secreto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Realmente te recomiendo salir del armario. Esa fobia y los pensamientos siempre en la misma temática demuestran que alguna experiencia traumática de pequeño te lo grabó en la mente (o en el culo)
> Cuentanos quien fué....el conserje del colegio? El vecino de la chabola donde vives?
> Venga, va, cuéntanos porque siempre piensas en lo que piensas. Estás entre amigos; te prometo que no nos vamos a burlar [poco].
> Al final me empiezas a caer bien Goose-man, la empatía me hizo ver tu sufrimiento secreto.
> ...



Tu en cambio deberias estar donde termino la pobre Ester. Deja de ensuciar, anormal. Ultimo aviso.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tu en cambio deberias estar donde termino la pobre Ester. Deja de ensuciar, anormal. Ultimo aviso.



O que me vas a hacer? Me vas a chupar la polla?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## pepinox (13 Jul 2022)

Buen fin de hilo, al más puro estilo Burbuja.

Mis dies.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Buen fin de hilo, al más puro estilo Burbuja.
> 
> Mis dies.



El hilo termina con @OBDC en la cuneta. Todavia no se puede cerrar hasta que este malnacido este alli agonizando.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El hilo termina con @OBDC en la cuneta. Todavia no se puede cerrar hasta que este malnacido este alli agonizando.



Que no voy a ir a tu casa pesaooo

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que no voy a ir a tu casa pesaooo
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Te va a salir caro ensuciar el hilo de Ester. Acuerdate.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Te va a salir caro ensuciar el hilo de Ester. Acuerdate.



Mi abuelo decía que si no vas a cumplir lo que digas, mejor calladito que harás el ridículo.
Hombre sabio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Mi abuelo decía que si no vas a cumplir lo que digas, mejor calladito que harás el ridículo.
> Hombre sabio.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Hablamos por privado a ver si cumplo, machito. Que te vea tu abuelo desde el cielo lo hombre que eres.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Hablamos por privado a ver si cumplo, machito. Que te vea tu abuelo desde el cielo lo hombre que eres.



Ni de broma que me quieres proponer cosas sucias

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Mi abuelo decía que si no vas a cumplir lo que digas, mejor calladito que harás el ridículo.
> Hombre sabio.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Se ve que echas de menos las folladas de tu abuelo. Pronto te reuniras con su polla, tranquilo.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Se ve que echas de menos las folladas de tu abuelo. Pronto te reuniras con su polla, tranquilo.



Que ocurrente estas hoy...






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## pepinox (13 Jul 2022)

No hay nada más ridículo que un forero anónimo amenazando a otro forero anónimo porque su ego anónimo ha sufrido un arrastrón en un foro virtual.

@Gusman , por favor, que da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No hay nada más ridículo que un forero anónimo amenazando a otro forero anónimo porque su ego anónimo ha sufrido un arrastrón en un foro virtual.
> 
> @Gusman , por favor, que da vergüenza ajena.



Por eso le dije que por privado lo que me tenga aue decir. Lo mismo te digo.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No hay nada más ridículo que un forero anónimo amenazando a otro forero anónimo porque su ego anónimo ha sufrido un arrastrón en un foro virtual.
> 
> @Gusman , por favor, que da vergüenza ajena.



En el fondo es bueno, pero es inseguro y lo compensa con altanería y prepotencia.
Si me pidiera disculpas hasta prometo no tomarle el pelo por un tiempo, según lo sinceras que fueran y si me diera likes en todos mis posts ya no le tomaría más el pelo aunque dijera chorradas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Por eso le dije que por privado lo que me tenga aue decir. Lo mismo te digo.



Pero de eso se trata, por privado no quedas en ridículo. No tendría gracia ninguna.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Lo que quieres tomar es mi polla, no me engañas, comepollas.



Que listo eres, no caíste en la trampa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Lo que quieres tomar es mi polla, no me engañas, comepollas.



Habeis desplazado las peleillas fuera de los hilos del oro.

Pues estoy con @OBDC en el tema de que sacas demasiado a relucir tus deseos ocultos sexuales.

No lo veo normal salvo por que no te atrebas a salir del armario y estes reprimido o tengas algun tipo de trauma infantil, dicen que por los paises latinoamericanos de donde pareces proceder es bastante comun que el vecino que nunca habla con nadie, que esta todo el rato cultivando sus tierras en un momento de descuido coja a algun niño y rassssssss 25 puntos de sutura.


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habeis desplazado las peleillas fuera de los hilos del oro.
> 
> Pues estoy con @OBDC en el tema de que sacas demasiado a relucir tus deseos ocultos sexuales.
> 
> No lo veo normal salvo por que no te atrebas a salir del armario y estes reprimido o tengas algun tipo de trauma infantil, dicen que por los paises latinoamericanos de donde pareces proceder es bastante comun que el vecino que nunca habla con nadie, que esta todo el rato cultivando sus tierras en un momento de descuido coja a algun niño y rassssssss 25 puntos de sutura.



Obvio que estas con el, sois el mismo. O sois solo follamigos?


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Obvio que estas con el, sois el mismo. O sois solo follamigos?



A ver Goose-man. @Notrabajo34 no soy yo. Yo no tengo ni una sola multi, no las necesito para nada. Me basto sólito y con un solo nick.
Te propongo algo, desde la confianza de enemigos que nos tenemos y que ya nos conocemos hace tiempo.
Te parece bien que abra un hilo que se titule "Discusiones maritales de @Gusman y @OBDC " ? Eso sí el hombre soy yo.
Y así no desvirtuamos otros hilos? Prometo saludarte todas las mañanas para que veas que me acuerdo de ti.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (14 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> A ver Goose-man. @Notrabajo34 no soy yo. Yo no tengo ni una sola multi, no las necesito para nada. Me basto sólito y con un solo nick.
> Te propongo algo, desde la confianza de enemigos que nos tenemos y que ya nos conocemos hace tiempo.
> Te parece bien que abra un hilo que se titule "Discusiones maritales de @Gusman y @OBDC " ? Eso sí el hombre soy yo.
> Y así no desvirtuamos otros hilos? Prometo saludarte todas las mañanas para que veas que me acuerdo de ti.
> ...



Hablame por privado, pedazo de retrasado con deficit de atencion. 
Deja de ensuciar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Obvio que estas con el, sois el mismo. O sois solo follamigos?



Te pone el tema este de homosexualidad a tope no ? No tienes otro tema para insultar ? Era mas divertido cuando me decias putero a modo de insulto, me dio por sospechar de ti cuando hiciste aquello, para mi es una virtud.

Si muchachos del hilo, este tio usa la palabra putero a modo de insulto jajajaja 

Recordad la primera vez que entrasteis en un club de estos de la burbuja con mas de 100 chicas que nada tenian que envidiar a las que salen en portadas de revista, mmmmmmm pues este usa eso como insulto jajajaj


----------



## Gusman (14 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te pone el tema este de homosexualidad a tope no ? No tienes otro tema para insultar ? Era mas divertido cuando me decias putero a modo de insulto, me dio por sospechar de ti cuando hiciste aquello, para mi es una virtud.
> 
> Si muchachos del hilo, este tio usa la palabra putero a modo de insulto jajajaja
> 
> Recordad la primera vez que entrasteis en un club de estos de la burbuja con mas de 100 chicas que nada tenian que envidiar a las que salen en portadas de revista, mmmmmmm pues este usa eso como insulto jajajaj



Te insultas tu solo con tus historias y faltas de ortografia


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Hablame por privado, pedazo de retrasado con deficit de atencion.
> Deja de ensuciar.



No no no, pillín, si quieres hacer el ridículo que te vea todo el mundo, que es lo que más te cabrea. No voy a dejar que te escapes tan fácil. Viniste a buscarme y ahora que te hice una llave pides clemencia? Pues no, tienes la sopa que pediste. Y parece que vas por otro plato así que de forma educada te lo voy a servir.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te pone el tema este de homosexualidad a tope no ? No tienes otro tema para insultar ? Era mas divertido cuando me decias putero a modo de insulto, me dio por sospechar de ti cuando hiciste aquello, para mi es una virtud.
> 
> Si muchachos del hilo, este tio usa la palabra putero a modo de insulto jajajaja
> 
> Recordad la primera vez que entrasteis en un club de estos de la burbuja con mas de 100 chicas que nada tenian que envidiar a las que salen en portadas de revista, mmmmmmm pues este usa eso como insulto jajajaj



Tiene ideas muy anacrónica, se quedo en la educación eclesiástica que tuvo. De ahí puede que venga su tema con las dudas sexuales que tiene.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

¿Pero al final quien la mató? ¿El mayordomo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Te insultas tu solo con tus historias y faltas de ortografia



Esta noche voy a empezar a poner velas negras, la cadera como la llevas ? Te aviso por que vayas comprando silla de ruedas, que no se si la seguridad social te la da.

Privados con tonterias no me escribas que no los contesto, bueno por poder puedes escribir....


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

Tienes razón amigo, pero a veces la arena nos tienta cuando hay un toro bravo. Se respira todavía los San Fermines.
Me retiro del hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tiene ideas muy anacrónica, se quedo en la educación eclesiástica que tuvo. De ahí puede que venga su tema con las dudas sexuales que tiene.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Esta muy reprimido, siempre saca los mismos temas de homosexualidad.

Ademas es un esquizofrenico o tiene un nivel intelectual muy bajo, posiblemente haya salido de alguna selva y sea como tarzan, alli entre los arboles un crack pero en la ciudad, en el foro..... esto ya le viene grande.

Entra en todos los hilos buscandome y soltando algun insulto, luego le contestas y empieza a decir que no ensucies el hilo que mejor dejar la cosa, vaya parecido a lo que hace ahora pidiendote clemencia, mira que tampoco lo habias enganchado tanto....


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Pero al final quien la mató? ¿El mayordomo?



Fue el calvo que llevo a la puta a la Moraleja


----------



## Gusman (14 Jul 2022)

Yo es que nl se que tipo de retraso mental tiene esta gente con deficit de atencion. 
Abusarian de ellos de pequeños?
@Notrabajo34 Lo entiendo porque es un tio analfabeto, retrasado y sin familia ni amigos.
El otro, si es que es otra persona, que lo dudo porque siempre aparecen juntos, debe estar en la misma situacion.
Me darian lastima si no hubieran demostrado ser tan hijos de puta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo es que nl se que tipo de retraso mental tiene esta gente con deficit de atencion.
> Abusarian de ellos de pequeños?
> @Notrabajo34 Lo entiendo porque es un tio analfabeto, retrasado y sin familia ni amigos.
> El otro, si es que es otra persona, que lo dudo porque siempre aparecen juntos, debe estar en la misma situacion.
> Me darian lastima si no hubieran demostrado ser tan hijos de puta.




Usa otra cosa que lo del abuso cuando eras pequeño ha sido la version que he dado yo de ti, ahora no vengas a copiar.


Ahora se pone el pajarraco este, cosa que confirma mi hipotesis de que viene de la selva a amenazarme por privado, que si Granada es muy pequeña y tenga cuidado y no se que mas...... 

El gañan no ha visto las espaldas que gasto, voy a tener que subir un video al foro de mi cuerpo atletico nivel Dios haber si me sale alguna forera bonica que quiera follarse salvajemente a un forero y de paso se les quita a los tontacos estos la tonteria de amenazar, seria practicamente imposible que este gañan tuviera alguna oportunidad de ganarme en un combate.


----------



## Gusman (14 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Usa otra cosa que lo del abuso cuando eras pequeño ha sido la version que he dado yo de ti, ahora no vengas a copiar.
> 
> 
> Ahora se pone el pajarraco este, cosa que confirma mi hipotesis de que viene de la selva a amenazarme por privado, que si Granada es muy pequeña y tenga cuidado y no se que mas......
> ...



De verdad que da pena ver a un cuarenton analfabeto con la mente de un niño de 12 años.


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Usa otra cosa que lo del abuso cuando eras pequeño ha sido la version que he dado yo de ti, ahora no vengas a copiar.
> 
> 
> Ahora se pone el pajarraco este, cosa que confirma mi hipotesis de que viene de la selva a amenazarme por privado, que si Granada es muy pequeña y tenga cuidado y no se que mas......
> ...



Ya abrí el hilo de las discusiones maritales con Gooseman, si quieres puedes ser el tercero en la relación.
Allí los espero.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (14 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya abrí el hilo de las discusiones maritales con Gooseman, si quieres puedes ser el tercero en la relación.
> Allí los espero.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Otro con edad mental de 12 años. O es el mismo?


----------



## Buster (14 Jul 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Hoy he leido un titular de pasada que decía algo de que "se han filtrado los últimos audios de Esther".
> 
> ¿Sabéis algo?



Aquí los puedes escuchar:









Los audios de Esther López en Traspinedo: "Ya me voy a ir para casa"


Las notas de voz que Esther mandó la madrugada que desapareció demuestran que tenía intención de irse a casa y no seguir de marcha, como Óscar declaró




www.elconfidencial.com





No aportan absolutamente nada más allá de lo que ya se podía suponer: aquella noche Esther iba muy perjudicada.


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Jul 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aquí los puedes escuchar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que *basura* de periodismo, dice que tenía la boca pastosa porque habían bebido un poco, y en los audios se la escucha que va como una cuba.

Además tambien dice en el artículo que fue antes de coincidir con Óscar y Carolo , por lo que es normal que pudiese cambiar de opinión con la pea.


----------



## Gusman (14 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Que *basura* de periodismo, dice que tenía la boca pastosa porque habían bebido un poco, y en los audios se la escucha que va como una cuba.
> 
> Además tambien dice en el artículo que fue antes de coincidir con Óscar y Carolo , por lo que es normal que pudiese cambiar de opinión con la pea.



Por lo visto en el analisis forense daba una cantidad suficiente como para que estuviera en coma etílico. Como habia consumido cocaina pues aguantaba pero desde luego no creo que estuviera en condiciones si se bajó del coche voluntariamente a varios kms de su casa en plena noche invernal vallisoletana


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jul 2022)

Por lo visto quieren entrullar a ese porque lo dio por imposible y la dejo alli, o se bajaria ella.


----------



## Buster (14 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Además tambien dice en el artículo que fue antes de coincidir con Óscar y Carolo , por lo que es normal que pudiese cambiar de opinión con la pea.



Mi teoría es que Óscar la convenció para ir a algún sitio y una mujer, con su coche, la atropelló. Esa teoría lo explica todo:

- Las lesiones compatibles con un atropello.
- Que el T-Roc de Óscar ni tuviera daños ni hubiese sido llevado a reparar.
- El ADN de mujer mezclado con el de Óscar y Esther en el T-Roc en la zona del maletero.


----------



## Archetet (29 Jul 2022)

No puedo más que descojonarme de cómo tratan el caso en foros progres, rollo mediavida o cotilleando. 

Que si la culpa es de los amigos incluso si no la mataron, porque la dejaron sola, que si los del bar, al ver que iba borracha, tenían que haber llamado a sus padres  ¡Avisar, avisar corriendo a los padres de esta señora de 35 años, de que su hijita está borracha y drogada!

Se puede decir cualquier tontería en esos foros, salvo la verdad. Prohibido mencionar la realidad. Drogodependiente en madrugada de día laborable dando vueltas por ahí acompañada de gentuza en estado semi-comatoso, le pasa lo que es lógico y natural que le ocurra a la gente que vive así. Eso no. Decir lo obvio, ¿sabéis lo que es? ¿Lo sabéis? ¡Machismo!


----------



## jotace (5 Ago 2022)

Bueno, Óscar está acabado, en la Sexta ya han sacado la reconstrucción de la policía del atropello de Esther por el coche de Óscar, estos días será primicia en todos los programas y tertulias.

No digo que no haya sido Óscar pero se la están cogiendo con papel de fumar.

Nada menos que el coche iría a 45 km/h y el cadáver fue trasladado.

A esa velocidad creo que coche y cuerpo estarían más machacados pero bueno.

Y que había restos geológicos que no eran de allí...una cuneta que ya está hecha con materiales aportados y un canal de desagüe que arrastra lo que sea y unos camiones de los que puede caer tierra, arena o escombros...pero bueno ellos sabrán, el abogado de Óscar ya se apañará.


----------



## César Borgia (5 Ago 2022)

El telecinco también ha salido que los desperfectos del coche de oscar eran compatibles con el atropello.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Bueno, Óscar está acabado, en la Sexta ya han sacado la reconstrucción de la policía del atropello de Esther por el coche de Óscar, estos días será primicia en todos los programas y tertulias.
> 
> No digo que no haya sido Óscar pero se la están cogiendo con papel de fumar.
> 
> ...



Pudo...... Por un coche similar........ Al de Óscar. 

Uy, se la cojen con mucho cuidado


----------



## jotace (5 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pudo...... Por un coche similar........ Al de Óscar.
> 
> Uy, se la cojen con mucho cuidado



Sólo hay dos coches como ese en la zona. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Sólo hay dos coches como ese en la zona. Lo han dicho en la Sexta.



La zona, incluye a 27 km el villorrio de Valladolid? 
Pq joder.


----------



## jotace (5 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> La zona, incluye a 27 km el villorrio de Valladolid?
> Pq joder.



,
Evidentemente no, se referirán a Traspinedo.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ,
> Evidentemente no, se referirán a Traspinedo.



Coño, pero la zona no es una aldea gallega pérdida en el monte.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ago 2022)

No entiendo porque Óscar no empieza a meter denuncias a todo el mundo. Sacaría mucho dinero.

Que cojones de prueba es una simulación como está mierda??

No hay rastros de vehículo en la ropa y cuerpo de Esther. No hay rastros de Esther en el coche de Óscar.

A ver si Óscar le echa ya huevos y empieza a ir a por toda esta gentuza de la farándula.

Navaja de Ockham, si en 6 meses buscando pruebas de que el culpable es Óscar y no hay ni una prueba es que Óscar no es culpable


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Ago 2022)

¡¡Qué puta vergüenza!! Esa chica aparece por arte de birlibirloque en una cuneta junto a la carretera, que ya había sido peinada por rastreadores. A ese chaval le quieren cargar con el mochuelo. Cualquier cosa, menos saber la verdad. A esa chica la citaron en alguna casa para alguna fiesta y se la cepillaron. Sin más.


----------



## mordoriana (5 Ago 2022)

Picoletos de pueblo ganándose el pan. Nada nuevo.


----------



## hefesto (5 Ago 2022)

La atropella supuestamente con la esquina y no se rompe ni el retrovisor. ni actua la frenada automatica.


----------



## pepinox (5 Ago 2022)

Buscan meter presión para que Óscar se derrumbe y "confiese". La Guardia Civil en este caso va totalmente de farol y no tiene nada de nada.


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Ago 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> La atropella supuestamente con la esquina y no se rompe ni el retrovisor. ni actua la frenada automatica.



Y no solo eso, sino que a 45km/h tuvo que ser en un sitio en que el coche cogiera velocidad

O sea que siguen sin tener
Motivo
Arma
Lugar


----------



## victor_crowley (6 Ago 2022)

Una investigación de la que Torquemada estaría orgulloso,probatio diabolica de manual…


----------



## Michael_Knight (6 Ago 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aquí los puedes escuchar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde la barra de bar y tal, pero a mí me parece más voz de yonki que de borracha.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡Qué puta vergüenza!! Esa chica aparece por arte de birlibirloque en una cuneta junto a la carretera, que ya había sido peinada por rastreadores. A ese chaval le quieren cargar con el mochuelo. Cualquier cosa, menos saber la verdad. A esa chica la citaron en alguna casa para alguna fiesta y se la cepillaron. Sin más.



No, a la Guardia Civil no se le ocurrio rastrear en esa direccion porque ya habian decidido cargarle el mochuelo al "Manitas" y andaban ciegos buscando en las zonas de alrededor de su casa.

Tuvieron el cuerpo de la chavala tirado un mes en la entrada del pueblo.

Pero chiton eh? Que la labor policial en este caso esta siendo encomiable.


----------



## Gusman (9 Ago 2022)

Este caso ya no tiene resolucion salvo encalomarle el muerto a alguien.
Desde mi punto de vists tsmpoco hay responsable salvo ella misma y la mala fortuna que corrio esa noche.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ago 2022)

*Exclusiva| Esther López estuvo en el maletero de Óscar: encuentran restos indubitados de ADN de la víctima*









Exclusiva| Esther López estuvo en el maletero de Óscar: encuentran restos indubitados de ADN de la víctima


'El programa del verano' muestra en exclusiva las nuevas pruebas que existen en el caso de la muerte de Esther López. Todos los indicios inculpan a




www.telecinco.es





"Estuvo en el maletero" puede implicar muchas cosas, pero no necesariamente que la matara...


----------



## César Borgia (24 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> *Exclusiva| Esther López estuvo en el maletero de Óscar: encuentran restos indubitados de ADN de la víctima*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que Dejó la chaqueta en el maletero y ya está, es más hasta en el artículo lo admite.............


----------



## Gusman (24 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A que Dejó la chaqueta en el maletero y ya está, es más hasta en el artículo lo admite.............



Chaqueta, follada, botellon con el maletero abierto, vete a saber. Estos hijos de puta deberian ir a la carcel y me refiero a los parasitos inutiles que pretenden encalomar el muerto a cualquiera para salvar su culo.


----------



## bebe (24 Ago 2022)

Todos los indicios apuntan al tal Óscar, que mintió amplia y relevantemente *desde el primer minuto*, intentando echar mierda sobre otros. Eso solo lo hace un culpable.


----------



## Gusman (24 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Todos los indicios apuntan al tal Óscar, que mintió amplia y relevantemente *desde el primer minuto*, intentando echar mierda sobre otros. Eso solo lo hace un culpable.



Quieto todo el mundo, que Sherlock Holmes ha resuelto el caso!!!!


----------



## pepinox (24 Ago 2022)

Se ha decidido que el culpable es Óscar, y le van a hacer un Dolores Vázquez que se va a cagar la perra.

Cito de Wikipedia: "_La Guardia Civil fue reduciendo la lista de sospechosos hasta centrarse en Dolores Vázquez. La propia Alicia Hornos estaba convencida de la culpabilidad de Dolores Vázquez y fue una de las principales instigadoras de la acusación._"

Óscar, la GC ha decidido que fuiste tú. Vete preparando una maletita con 1 par de mudas, y nada de metales que te los requisarán al ingresar en el módulo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Ago 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Desde la barra de bar y tal, pero a mí me parece más voz de yonki que de borracha.



Eso es lo que quieren tapar en este caso. La tía llevaba unos años muy echada a la calle. Todas las fotos que ponen son de hace más de cinco años.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)

Están jodidos porque no les dio tiempo a resolver el caso como asesinato machista antes del ocho de marzo


----------



## Chispeante (24 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Todos los indicios apuntan al tal Óscar, que mintió amplia y relevantemente *desde el primer minuto*, intentando echar mierda sobre otros. Eso solo lo hace un culpable.



El que lo haya hecho que lo pague, sea Oscar, Pepito o Wenceslao. Pero estas mierdas no, coño, que han pasado ya muchos meses y esto es un puto desastre...y no es el primero.

Y en cuanto a las contradicciones, a ver si somos igual de estrictos con todos los casos, porque si no recuerdo mal, que me corrijan si estoy equivocado, hubo un caso muy mediático hace unos cuantos veranos en los Sanfermines, donde hubo bastantes contradicciones que todo el mundo justificó sin despeinarse. A ver si unas tienen derecho a corregir su declaración y otros no. E insisto, si hay un criminal, o un homicida por imprudencia o denegación auxilio, que pague.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (24 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Se ha decidido que el culpable es Óscar, y le van a hacer un Dolores Vázquez que se va a cagar la perra.
> 
> Citro de Wikipedia: "_La Guardia Civil fue reduciendo la lista de sospechosos hasta centrarse en Dolores Vázquez. La propia Alicia Hornos estaba convencida de la culpabilidad de Dolores Vázquez y fue una de las principales instigadoras de la acusación._"
> 
> Óscar, la GC ha decidido que fuiste tú. Vete preparando una maletita con 1 par de mudas, y nada de metales que te los requisarán al ingresar en el módulo.



Hombre , hay alternativa , muy buena no es pero :


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ago 2022)

Encuentran ADN de Esther López en la moqueta del maletero del coche del principal sospechoso

Caso cerrado.


----------



## pepinox (24 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Encuentran ADN de Esther López en la moqueta del maletero del coche del principal sospechoso
> 
> Caso cerrado.



Una pregunta: ¿ese "ADN encontrado" en el maletero de Óscar, es tan fiable como el semen que apareció en el jersey de Asunta Basterra?









¿Cómo llegó el semen a la camiseta de Asunta?


La camiseta que llevaba Asunta Basterra Porto cuando falleció el 21 de septiembre de 2011 tenía una mancha y el departamento de Biología del servicio de Criminalística de la Guardi



www.elmundo.es


----------



## snoopi (24 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Encuentran ADN de Esther López en la moqueta del maletero del coche del principal sospechoso
> 
> Caso cerrado.



Pues hombre, si es la amiga, va en el coche y esas cosas...........lo raro es que no tenga ADN el coche.

Eso es todo circunstancial, logico por otra parte. Cualquier dia desde que han quedado juntos q ella tocara el maletero. cualquiera.

A este le quieren cargar el muerto y va a dar verguenza ajena la que van a montar. Ademas de que???? homicidio involuntario? ¿por imprudencia? ¿asesinato? si es q no hay por donde cogerlo


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 Ago 2022)

Noticia de telecirco... 
A ver si quiebran


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Se ha decidido que el culpable es Óscar, y le van a hacer un Dolores Vázquez que se va a cagar la perra.
> 
> Cito de Wikipedia: "_La Guardia Civil fue reduciendo la lista de sospechosos hasta centrarse en Dolores Vázquez. La propia Alicia Hornos estaba convencida de la culpabilidad de Dolores Vázquez y fue una de las principales instigadoras de la acusación._"
> 
> Óscar, la GC ha decidido que fuiste tú. Vete preparando una maletita con 1 par de mudas, y nada de metales que te los requisarán al ingresar en el módulo.



hezpein, país donde por indicios vas al trullo 25 años


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Ago 2022)

Uf... cada vez está peor salir por la noche en este país... luego pasa algo, y te echan la culpa por el mero hecho de ser varón, sin pruebas de agresión de ningún tipo, ni nada de nada, únicamente por cerrar el caso.

A disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## hefesto (29 Ago 2022)

Oscar denuncia ante la jueza q aparecen golpes misteriosos en su coche.








Caso Esther López: la defensa de Óscar denuncia la aparición de una abolladura en su coche que no existía cuando se lo llevó la Guardia Civil


La abogada del sospechoso de la desaparición de la joven de Traspinedo exige a la Guardia Civil que aclare al Juzgado la causa por la que aparece en el informe de reconstrucción de accidentes "un desperfecto 'abolladura' que no existía cuando se les entregó"




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es





Cosas de caballeros


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ago 2022)

A ver si los hexpertos de Telecinco nos aclaran esto:


_Fuentes del caso han explicado este lunes a Efe que un informe pericial de fecha 26 de julio de 2022 del equipo de la Guardia Civil de reconstrucción de accidentes incluye *un fotograma en el que se aprecia una “leve abolladura” de material plástico en el vehículo del investigado, un T-ROC de color gris.

La defensa sostiene que esa “abolladura” no existía en el momento en que el vehículo fue entregado por el investigado a la Guardia Civil*, lo que apoya en un fotograma aportado al Juzgado, que se corresponde con el momento en que los agentes retiraron el vehículo con una grúa y que *fue retransmitido por televisión y publicado en diversos medios de prensa escrita.*

Por estos motivos considera que el informe pericial, al menos en el apartado sobre “anomalías observadas en el vehículo”, adolece de una clara *“irregularidad”*.

Ante esta situación, *la defensa solicita al Juzgado de Instrucción Número 5 de Valladolid que pida a los medios de comunicación que aporten al Juzgado los fotogramas del vídeo* que publicaron correspondientes a la retirada por la Guardia Civil del vehículo del investigado,_* para comprobar con mayor nitidez el estado del coche cuando pasó a disposición de los agentes.*

La misteriosa abolladura en el coche de uno de los investigados por la muerte de Esther López


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Pues hombre, si es la amiga, va en el coche y esas cosas...........lo raro es que no tenga ADN el coche.
> 
> Eso es todo circunstancial, logico por otra parte. Cualquier dia desde que han quedado juntos q ella tocara el maletero. cualquiera.
> 
> A este le quieren cargar el muerto y va a dar verguenza ajena la que van a montar. Ademas de que???? homicidio involuntario? ¿por imprudencia? ¿asesinato? si es q no hay por donde cogerlo



Tremenda conclusión... 

Restos de ADN en el coche en el que la chica iba sentada en el asiento del copiloto... 

Menudos Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## JuanMacClane (29 Ago 2022)

La cosa se pone cada vez más interesante.

Si de verdad es inocente, éste caso deberíamos tomarlo como un manual de cómo la tecnología y vigilancia a la que estamos sometidos puede sacarnos de un marrón en el que no tengamos nada que ver


----------



## hefesto (29 Ago 2022)

La defensa está pidiendo que el juzgado investigue una posible manipulación de un informe oficial para condenar a un inocente.
Palomitas y a esperar.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

Caso Esther López: la defensa de Óscar denuncia la aparición de una abolladura en su coche que no existía cuando se lo llevó la Guardia Civil


La abogada del sospechoso de la desaparición de la joven de Traspinedo exige a la Guardia Civil que aclare al Juzgado la causa por la que aparece en el informe de reconstrucción de accidentes "un desperfecto 'abolladura' que no existía cuando se les entregó"




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es











A mayor resolución:







Es incuestionable que el día que la Guardia Civil se lleva el coche de Óscar no tiene ninguna abolladura.

¡Qué casualidad que en el sitio que convenía aparece una abolladura!

Es para mear y no echar ni gota.

Si la jueza ya estaba cabreada por las filtraciones, esto puede ser la gota que colme el vaso.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> La defensa está pidiendo que el juzgado investigue una posible manipulación de un informe oficial para condenar a un inocente.
> Palomitas y a esperar.



Estaríamos hablando de manipulación de pruebas. Manipulación de un informe es lo que hicieron en el caso Asunta, cuando al jurado le presentaron un video con una simulación de las condiciones de luminosidad de la pista forestal donde se encontró el cadáver de la niña y donde no se veía nada. "Bambú", la productora que hizo el documental verificó la simulación y concluyó que no se ajustaba en absoluto a la realidad.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (31 Ago 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Caso Esther López: la defensa de Óscar denuncia la aparición de una abolladura en su coche que no existía cuando se lo llevó la Guardia Civil
> 
> 
> La abogada del sospechoso de la desaparición de la joven de Traspinedo exige a la Guardia Civil que aclare al Juzgado la causa por la que aparece en el informe de reconstrucción de accidentes "un desperfecto 'abolladura' que no existía cuando se les entregó"
> ...



No podría ser que no se ve con el reflejo? Yo no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> No podría ser que no se ve con el reflejo? Yo no lo veo tan claro.



Yo lo veo claro.

Además, ¿en serio nos estamos planteando que ese coche atropelló a Esther supuestamente a 45 km/h y a simple vista no tiene nada? La aleta tendría que estar visiblemente abollada.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> No podría ser que no se ve con el reflejo? Yo no lo veo tan claro.



Aquí tienes un video donde se ve el traslado del coche:









El ADN de Esther López en el maletero del coche de su amigo Óscar lo señala como sospechoso del atropello


La Guardia Civil se llevaba a primera hora el vehículo de Oscar , la última persona que estuvo con Esther López y el único de los amigos que siguen




www.telecinco.es





¿Tú ves alguna abolladura?


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (31 Ago 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aquí tienes un video donde se ve el traslado del coche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el vídeo no. Tampoco es azul.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> En el vídeo no. Tampoco es azul.



El tema de la pintura azul es algo con lo que nos llevan mareando mucho tiempo. No se acaba de saber con certeza si los restos de pintura azul encontrados en la ropa de Esther podrían pertenecer a un coche o no. En unos medios han dicho que sí, que pertenecen a un coche, y en otros han dicho que no.


----------



## Chispeante (31 Ago 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> No podría ser que no se ve con el reflejo? Yo no lo veo tan claro.



Yo tampoco veo imposible que tuviera alguna marca, rozadura o abolladura, que con el reflejo no se vea claramente. De existir sería muy poca cosa, no se si lo suficiente como ser causado por un atropello. A lo mejor un simple roce es suficiente como para hacer tropezar a alguien haciéndole caer...por contemplar todas las posibilidades.


----------



## kemble (31 Ago 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El tema de la pintura azul es algo con lo que nos llevan mareando mucho tiempo. No se acaba de saber con certeza si los restos de pintura azul encontrados en la ropa de Esther podrían pertenecer a un coche o no. En unos medios han dicho que sí, que pertenecen a un coche, y en otros han dicho que no.



No me imaginaba un coche que desprende pintura y mancha en caso de atropello, el atropellado no es una rígida columna de un garaje.

Pero deben ser cosas mias


----------



## César Borgia (31 Ago 2022)

Pones en google "atropella a un peatón" y las imágenes que salen son estas... ni de lejos lo de la rozadura que se supone que tenía el coche del tal Oscar........................si atropellas a alguien y encima con resultado de muerte no queda un simple roce que apenas se ve en el coche.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

kemble dijo:


> No me imaginaba un coche que desprende pintura y mancha en caso de atropello, el atropellado no es una rígida columna de un garaje.
> 
> Pero deben ser cosas mias



Y yo no me imaginaba que puedes atropellar a alguien y no se abolle la chapa ni se rompa el faro.

Pero deben ser cosas mías también.


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

kemble dijo:


> No me imaginaba un coche que desprende pintura y mancha en caso de atropello, el atropellado no es una rígida columna de un garaje.



Medios de comunicación que han publicado que la pintura azul es pintura de coche:









Muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo: indicios contra Óscar


Han pasado más de siete meses desde que la mataron, pero todavía no se sabe quién es el autor del crimen. Hay un sospechoso que está en libertad sin cargos




elcaso.elnacional.cat





"Los pantalones de Esther tenían restos de pintura de coche de color azul"

https://diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es/articulo/valladolid/informes/20220804193828430724.html
"El más evidente es de los restos de pintura hallados en el pantalón donde sufrió el golpe Esther, que pertenecen a un coche azul, y por tanto descartan al vehículo de Óscar, color gris."

En otros medios, por ejemplo el periodista Alfonso Egea en Tele5, ha dicho que la pintura azul no es pintura de coche.









La pintura en la ropa de Esther López y sus botones, claves para saber qué pasó tras el atropello: "Cae en una superficie dura y se arrastra"


'El programa del verano' analiza cada detalle del atropello que pudo acabar con la vida de Esther López en Traspinedo, Valladolid. El periodista Alf




www.telecinco.es





*"*¿Quién ha dicho que la pintura en el cuerpo de la víctima era de un coche?, hay un informe químico dentro del sumario que se centra en esa pintura y no tiene que ver con la carrocería de un vehículo”."

Oficialmente no se sabe si la pintura azul es de un coche o no.


----------



## Lady_A (31 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Tremenda conclusión...
> 
> Restos de ADN en el coche en el que la chica iba sentada en el asiento del copiloto...
> 
> Menudos Sherlock Holmes...



Los restos se han encontrado dentro del capo. Bastante dentro.


snoopi dijo:


> Pues hombre, si es la amiga, va en el coche y esas cosas...........lo raro es que no tenga ADN el coche.
> 
> Eso es todo circunstancial, logico por otra parte. Cualquier dia desde que han quedado juntos q ella tocara el maletero. cualquiera.
> 
> A este le quieren cargar el muerto y va a dar verguenza ajena la que van a montar. Ademas de que???? homicidio involuntario? ¿por imprudencia? ¿asesinato? si es q no hay por donde cogerlo



Lo mismo.

No es el ADN sino donde se encontró. Se encontró dentro del maletero. Y es de fluidos, no de pelos o algo así.



Buster dijo:


> El tema de la pintura azul es algo con lo que nos llevan mareando mucho tiempo. No se acaba de saber con certeza si los restos de pintura azul encontrados en la ropa de Esther podrían pertenecer a un coche o no. En unos medios han dicho que sí, que pertenecen a un coche, y en otros han dicho que no.



No es pintura de pintura de coche. Es decir, no saben que es pero no es el tipo de pintura que llevan los coches para que no se oxide. Esa es un tipo muy específico. Si la analizaron para saber si era pintura de coche porque es azul y el coche lo es. Pero la composición no es compatible.

Miraron la piscina de Oscar y en casa de Oscar por si coincidía con algo azul, del suelo o pintura de piscina. No han dicho nada o no saben que es.


----------



## snoopi (31 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Los restos se han encontrado dentro del capo. Bastante dentro.
> 
> Lo mismo.
> 
> ...



El problema de estas cosas, es que si el golpe ya no estaba cuando se llevaron el coche y no cayen en lo del video y fotos de la prensa cuando se lo llevaron, imagina lo de los fluidos

Me recuerda los huesos SIn adn de Breton q primero eran de perros y depsue spor arte de magia eran de niños, pero sin resto de ADN

Esto es que CREEN que ha sido el, por el motivo q sea y no saben q hacer para q confiese o emplumarle unos años


----------



## Lady_A (31 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> El problema de estas cosas, es que si el golpe ya no estaba cuando se llevaron el coche y no cayen en lo del video y fotos de la prensa cuando se lo llevaron, imagina lo de los fluidos
> 
> Me recuerda los huesos SIn adn de Breton q primero eran de perros y depsue spor arte de magia eran de niños, pero sin resto de ADN
> 
> Esto es que CREEN que ha sido el, por el motivo q sea y no saben q hacer para q confiese o emplumarle unos años




Eso yo no se. Pero el maletero estaba en teoría limpiado pero no pudieron quitar todo el adn y encontraron ADN de Esther, como se supone que hubo un translado. Le es compatible.

Se sabe que hubo un translado porque en la ropa de Esther y en los objetos habia restos de otros lugares. Por eso miraron la casa de Oscar y más concretamente el jardín al lado de la piscina.

De hecho creían que la pintura azul es de la piscina.

Andan pensando que se llevo el cadáver y lo dejo en el jardín, en el fondo de la piscina o directamente en el suelo del garaje. Esa es la hipótesis.

Pero por ahora o no ha transcendido o no han encontrado nada. Sino hubieran revelado que la pintura es de piscina o la pintura del suelo del garaje de un color azul/grisáceo. Si hay garajes que no estan enlosados, se pone cemento y pintura azul/grisáceo.

Pero o no han encontrado nada o no ll sabemos. Y aunque así fuera podria ser un indicio pero ese tipo de pintura es comun y ADN relevante en su casa no parece que encontraran porque o no estuvo o lo limpio con lejía. 

Es todo muy raro si el cadáver estuvo alli días algun resto deberia haber, a menos que limpiara con muchísima lejía.

No tienen mucho.

Aun así el golpe, lo de la llave del coche, el ADN dentro (bastante dentro) del maletero, lo van a poner en el disparadero. Tambien porque Oscar ha mentido y mucho. Dice que ella quería seguir de juerga pero hay audios que dicen que no, dice que la dejo para irse el en medio de un descampado y ambos teléfonos estuvieron juntos. No dijo nada del golpe, limpio el coche, falto al trabajo para eso, dejo el movil precisamente cuando fue a limpiar el coche, dice que Esther nunca toco el capo del coche y hay ADN de ella dentro del capo, de fluidos además, saliva o sangre.

Ha mentido por encima de sus posibilidades. Esa es la realidad y hasta a la pobre Dolores Vazquez por no decir que bajo a comprar tabaco a la tienda de enfrente le quisieron meter un crimen. Imagina ser el ultimo tipo que la ve y mentir descaradamente, porque mentir ha mentido. Esta claro. El si estuvo con Esther más de las tres.


----------



## jotace (31 Ago 2022)

Si ese golpe fuera cierto, por la altura desde luego no da en la cadera, en todo caso en las piernas


----------



## Buster (31 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Si la analizaron para saber si era pintura de coche porque es azul y el coche lo es.



Querrás decir que el coche no lo es. El coche de Óscar es gris.


----------



## JuanMacClane (31 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Eso yo no se. Pero el maletero estaba en teoría limpiado pero no pudieron quitar todo el adn y encontraron ADN de Esther, como se supone que hubo un translado. Le es compatible.
> 
> Se sabe que hubo un translado porque en la ropa de Esther y en los objetos habia restos de otros lugares. Por eso miraron la casa de Oscar y más concretamente el jardín al lado de la piscina.
> 
> ...



Si Esther hubiese estado en la piscina o casa de Oscar, hubiesen encontrado restos de tierra o de algún resto seguro, coño, que han sido capaces de encontrar restos de fluido en el maletero (te corrijó: el capó es lo que tapa el motor), que vete a saber de donde han salido.

Que mienta no lo tengo tan claro como que no se acuerde de algunas cosas por la colocaera que llevaba, pero si es cierto, para ir tan colocado , demasiado bien lo hizo para no dejar rastro.

Además una pieza de plástico (paragolpes) de un coche al golpear no se abolla , normalmente se descuelga antes, ese bollo tiene más pinta de ser un roce de aparcamiento o al moverlo

Me cuadra más la hipotesis de una 3ª persona involucrada ya sea por accidente o algún tipo de encubrimiento


----------



## Buster (1 Sep 2022)

El Rincón del Disidente | Esther López - análisis criminológico del caso con Félix Ríos - El Rincón del Disidente - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Rincón del Disidente gratis. El 12 de enero la localidad de Traspinedo (Valladolid) se levantó sobresaltada: Esther López, de 35 años, había desapareci... Programa: El Rincón del Disidente. Canal: El Rincón del Disidente. Tiempo: 01:46:48 Subido 01/09 a...




www.ivoox.com





Aquí cuentan muchas cosas que no han aparecido en prensa, como por ejemplo que en la zona del maletero del coche de Óscar donde apareció el ADN de Esther también apareció el ADN de otras tres mujeres más.


----------



## jotace (3 Sep 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El Rincón del Disidente | Esther López - análisis criminológico del caso con Félix Ríos - El Rincón del Disidente - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Rincón del Disidente gratis. El 12 de enero la localidad de Traspinedo (Valladolid) se levantó sobresaltada: Esther López, de 35 años, había desapareci... Programa: El Rincón del Disidente. Canal: El Rincón del Disidente. Tiempo: 01:46:48 Subido 01/09 a...
> ...



Lo dije en algún hilo, igual en éste, el maletero de los coches con suelo plano es un sitio ideal para sentarse con el portón abierto, y echarse un pitillo, un porro, unos calimochos, charrar y si viene el caso echar un polvete entre los árboles y esta gente son mucho de eso, vividores de entre semana y de los finde.
Ese ADN tiene cero valor.


----------



## jotace (3 Sep 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El Rincón del Disidente | Esther López - análisis criminológico del caso con Félix Ríos - El Rincón del Disidente - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Rincón del Disidente gratis. El 12 de enero la localidad de Traspinedo (Valladolid) se levantó sobresaltada: Esther López, de 35 años, había desapareci... Programa: El Rincón del Disidente. Canal: El Rincón del Disidente. Tiempo: 01:46:48 Subido 01/09 a...
> ...



Lo dije en algún hilo, el maletero de los coches es un sitio ideal para sentarse con el portón abierto, y echarse un pitillo, un porro, unos calimohos charrar y si viene el caso echar un polvete entre los árboles y esta gente son mucho de eso, vividores de entre semana y de los finde.


----------



## onion (3 Sep 2022)

¿Por qué lleva 7 meses este hilo en primera página con +2K mensajes?

¿Qué tiene de especial este caso?


----------



## Buster (13 Sep 2022)

La abolladura que recoge el informe de la ERAT no estaba cuando la Guardia Civil recogió el vehículo de Óscar.

Mortadelo y Filemón atacan de nuevo.


----------



## Buster (13 Sep 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Esto es que CREEN que ha sido el, por el motivo q sea y no saben q hacer para q confiese o emplumarle unos años



Ahora siempre quedará la sospecha de si le hicieron la abolladura intencionadamente.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Sep 2022)

onion dijo:


> ¿Por qué lleva 7 meses este hilo en primera página con +2K mensajes?
> 
> ¿Qué tiene de especial este caso?



Es un manual de autodefensa por si las FSE o los periolistas necesitan cubrir su trasero, buscan un culpable y tu estás enmedio


----------



## Buster (21 Sep 2022)

Gabinete de investigación T2/E1: Caso Esther López. 9 meses después


(18/09/2022) 9 meses después, con miles de horas de investigación realizadas, uno de los casos más mediáticos de los últimos tiempos, la muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo, sigue plagado de interrogantes. Queremos analizar cuál es la situación del caso a día de hoy a través de una entrevista...




www.cyltv.es





En este programa un médico forense, una periodista y un excomisario, todos criminólogos, opinan que la teoría oficial no se sostiene.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Sep 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El Rincón del Disidente | Esther López - análisis criminológico del caso con Félix Ríos - El Rincón del Disidente - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Rincón del Disidente gratis. El 12 de enero la localidad de Traspinedo (Valladolid) se levantó sobresaltada: Esther López, de 35 años, había desapareci... Programa: El Rincón del Disidente. Canal: El Rincón del Disidente. Tiempo: 01:46:48 Subido 01/09 a...
> ...



¿Y?

Las personas entran en los coches, echan sus pertenencias a un maletero y hasta la gente folla en los coches, por ejemplo, con la tía en el maletero espatarrada, ahí puede caer pelo o lo que sea con ADN... El nivel paco de la policía española da nauseas y los medios de terrorismo informativo haciendo un juicio paralelo, más aún.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Sep 2022)

CRIMEN DE ESTHER LÓPEZ: La Guardia Civil pide ayuda a Inditex para resolver el caso


Un laboratorio que colabora con la multinacional gallega intenta determinar si las fibras halladas bajo las uñas de la víctima son del pantalón de Zara que llevaba el sospechoso la noche en que ella murió




www.levante-emv.com





*CRIMEN DE ESTHER LÓPEZ: La Guardia Civil pide ayuda a Inditex para resolver el caso*


*Un laboratorio que colabora con la multinacional gallega intenta determinar si las fibras halladas bajo las uñas de la víctima son del pantalón de Zara que llevaba el sospechoso la noche en que ella murió*


La Guardia Civil y la jueza siguen luchando para averiguar qué ocurrió *la noche que murió *Esther López, a las afueras de Traspinedo (Valladolid). Sin una prueba definitiva y con un sospechoso que proclama su inocencia, los investigadores han decidido *pedir ayuda a la multinacional *Inditex, según ha sabido CASO ABIERTO, canal de investigación y sucesos de Prensa Ibérica.

Unos modernísimos laboratorios que han colaborado con* la empresa fundada por Amancio Ortega* analizarán unas fibras halladas bajo las uñas de la mujer, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado el pasado 4 de febrero a las afueras de su pueblo, para ver si son del *pantalón tipo chino que vestía el sospechoso* de acabar con su vida la noche del 13 de enero.

*Análisis químicos*
Los forenses que realizaron la autopsia de Esther López encontraron varias fibras bajo sus uñas. Fueron enviadas al Departamento de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil, donde se determinó que dos de ellas "se ajustan con las caracteristicas físicas y composicion química" del pantalón tipo chino y de color beige que vestía el vecino investigado, Óscar S., la noche que Esther murió.

Los análisis realizados en el laboratorio central de la Guardia Civil descartaron que esas fibras correspondan a la ropa de Esther, y sí afirmaron que eran "compatibles" con el pantalón de su amigo, la última persona que declaró haberla visto viva la madrugada del 13 de enero.

Sin embargo, los análisis de la Guardia Civil, con los medios que cuenta la Benemérita, no permiten ir más allá con ese indicio. Reconocen que las *fibras de algodón blanco*, como las halladas bajo las uñas de Esther López, "por ser muy ubicuas, tienen *escaso valor probatorio*" y que no se trata de una prueba concluyente, sino solo de un indicio.


*Mejores laboratorios*
De ahí que los investigadores y la jueza pidieran ayuda a la multinacional. "Inditex trabaja con laboratorios de análisis textil muy modernos que permitirán *acotar y limitar mucho más* la procedencia de esas fibras; de lo contrario hablaríamos de miles de pantalones compatibles con las fibras que tenía Esther bajo las uñas", explican fuentes del caso. Los expertos compararán los resultados del análisis de esas fibras con el pantalón de Óscar S, una prenda *tipo chino de color beige y la talla 44* que fue comprada en una tienda de Zara.

Es decir, los expertos del laboratorio tratarán de averiguar "*a qué lote, año de fabricacion e incluso punto de venta*" de pantalones tipo chinos corresponden las fibras halladas bajo las uñas de la víctima. En resumen, tratar de limitar esa coincidencia y reducir al mínimo posible el número de prendas de vestir compatibles con las que tenía la víctima.

*Sin pruebas definitivas*
Oscar S., investigado por el caso y que siempre ha defendido su inocencia, mantiene que estuvo con Esther y otro amigo aquella madrugada, y que ella se bajó de su coche, poco antes de las tres de la mañana, porque quería seguir de fiesta y él se iba a su casa. Insiste en que no volvió a verla. No hay ninguna prueba definitiva en su contra, después de que *los análisis realizados en su casa no hallaran restos de sangre ni ADN* de Esther López.


----------



## Octubrista (25 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> CRIMEN DE ESTHER LÓPEZ: La Guardia Civil pide ayuda a Inditex para resolver el caso
> 
> 
> Un laboratorio que colabora con la multinacional gallega intenta determinar si las fibras halladas bajo las uñas de la víctima son del pantalón de Zara que llevaba el sospechoso la noche en que ella murió
> ...



Prácticamente todos tenemos fibras textiles bajo las uñas, porque estamos rodeados de esos materiales, de ropa ( de uno mismo, o de otros), cojines, mantas, alfombras, manteles, pañuelos, asientos, etc.

Y si es fibra de la ropa de un amigo, con el que se va de fiesta, tampoco es relevante.

Y si el tema no es tan evidente como para encontrar una fibra y recurrir a ZARA, es que están fabricando pruebas forzando la lógica.

La verdad es que esta muerte es intrigante, podría ser un simple accidente de una juerguista, u otra cosa; pero llama la atención el enfoque y lo que van soltando los "investigadores" a los medios.

Desde el inicio ha habido la imposición de la narrativa de violencia de género, o contra la mujer, y es como si trataran de hacer comulgar con esa rueda de molino a toda costa.


----------



## César Borgia (25 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Prácticamente todos tenemos fibras textiles bajo las uñas, porque estamos rodeados de esos materiales, de ropa ( de uno mismo, o de otros), cojines, mantas, alfombras, manteles, pañuelos, asientos, etc.
> 
> Y si es fibra de la ropa de un amigo, con el que se va de fiesta, tampoco es relevante.
> 
> ...



Bueno , lo siguen llamando "crimen" cuando no hay ninguna prueba de que lo sea.

Yo creo que seguirá el "cuentagoteo" de chorradas sobre este hecho hasta que se pierda en el tiempo y deje de tener interés, pero recorrido judicial al nivel de buscar una agresión no tiene ninguno , o por lo menos no se ha visto ninguna prueba ni me parece que la vayamos a ver.


----------



## cebollin-o (25 Sep 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Bueno , lo siguen llamando "crimen" cuando no hay ninguna prueba de que lo sea.
> 
> Yo creo que seguirá el "cuentagoteo" de chorradas sobre este hecho hasta que se pierda en el tiempo y deje de tener interés, pero recorrido judicial al nivel de buscar una agresión no tiene ninguno , o por lo menos no se ha visto ninguna prueba ni me parece que la vayamos a ver.



Estamos en campaña y el feminismo no puede detenerse ante chorradas como la razón o la justicia.


----------



## Buster (25 Sep 2022)

La Guardia Civil ha tenido que salir a desmentir esa noticia.









Caso Esther López: la Guardia Civil recurre a un laboratorio gallego en busca de una pista


El Juzgado está a la espera de los resultados sobre la fibra de color beige hallada en el chalé de Óscar S. que pudo pertenecer al chaquetón que llevaba la joven




www.elnortedecastilla.es





"Fuentes del caso insisten en que el único análisis externo de fibras textiles autorizado por el Juzgado de Instrucción 5 de Valladolid es el de la fibra del chaquetón de Esther López"

Más interesante es que al parecer el tema del lavado del coche también se cae:









Caso Esther López: contradicciones de casi hora y media entre el móvil de Óscar y los vídeos "mejorados" en el autolavado


Los nuevos vídeos "mejorados" remitidos por la UCO a la juez fijan la hora como las 13.59 del día 13 de enero, mientras el informe de su móvil también de la Guardia Civil lo sitúa en esa zona del lavadero a las 15.22




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es





"Caso Esther López: contradicciones de casi hora y media entre el móvil de Óscar y los vídeos "mejorados" en el autolavado

Los nuevos vídeos "mejorados" remitidos por la UCO a la juez fijan la hora como las 13.59 del día 13 de enero, mientras el informe de su móvil también de la Guardia Civil lo sitúa en esa zona del lavadero a las 15.22



La investigación del caso Esther López continúa sin dar pasos claros, que ayuden a esclarecer lo que sucedía la madrugada del 13 de enero, última vez que se ve con vida a la joven de Traspinedo, y desde ese día y hasta el 5 de febrero, cuando era encontrado por un fontanero de Salamanca su cadáver tirado en la cuneta de la carretera que da acceso la localidad vallisoletana. Más bien, desde la investigación del caso Esther López lo que se ofrecen pocas certidumbres y demasiadas incertidumbres.

La última de estas incertidumbres, según detallan las fuentes judiciales y de la investigación consultadas por este periódico, tiene que ver con la hora, las 13.59 horas del 13 de enero, que se fija en las nuevas imágenes "mejoradas", remitidas al Juzgado de Instrucción número 5 que investiga la desaparición y muerte de Esther López, del momento en el que supuestamente el principal sopechoso del caso para la Guardia Civil, Óscar S., accedía con su vehículo, un Volskwagen T-Roc al autolavado en el polígono de Argales de la capital vallisoletana.

Esa hora, las 13.59 del día 13 de enero, que se fija en la leyenda de todos y cada uno de los vídeos con imágenes "mejoradas" que desde la Guardia Civil se remitía a la juez del caso el lunes pasado, no coincide con las 15.22 horas que, según los informes también de la Guardia Civil del pasado 3 de junio sobre los posicionamientos de los teléfonos móviles de Esther López y de Óscar S. M., a esa horas, a las 15.22, sería cuando, según el posicionamiento del móvil, Óscar S. M. habría pasado por el lavadero. Es decir, una hora y 23 minutos más tarde de las 13.59 horas que ahora se detalla en la leyenda de los vídeos.

¿Cuál es la hora correcta? ¿Cuándo pasó Óscar por el lavadero de coches, si es que lo hizo algo que el sospechoso niega, con su Volswagen T-Roc? ¿Por qué existen dos horas diferentes? Estas son preguntas que desde la investigación de la Guardia Civil no se han resuelto. La realidad, en palabras de las mismas fuentes de la investigación y judiciales a las que ha tenido acceso este periódico, es que existe esa nueva contradicción y que desde la investigación no se ha dado una explicación.

Conviene recordar que Óscar S. M., en declaraciones a la Guardia Civil, no negaba que pasara por ese lugar el 13 de enero pasado, sino que se detuvo allí para atender una llamada de su hija que le hizo dar la vuelta en su trayecto, algo que por cierto también vienen a confirmar los movimientos que desvela su teléfono, según el informe de la investigación de junio pasado.

Esta nueva contradicción en los horarios, salvo que finalmente desde la investigación acabe por aclararse qué la motiva, viene a sumarse al hecho de que algunos de los horarios que se reflejan en los posicionamientos de los móviles del sospechoso y de la joven son difíciles de sostener. Ahí está el caso del trayecto que realizaba, según la investigación, Óscar S. M. desde su chalet de El Romerla al lavadero de coches de Argales. Saldría de Traspinedo a las 15.04 y llegaba a las 15.22, es decir 19 minutos, tal y como la refleja la Guardia Civil: "En la franja horaria de las 13.52 a las 15.04 horas, su terminal móvil dejó de tener actividad, se desplazó hasta la vivienda familiar que tiene su familia y en Traspinedo, donde supuestamente pernoctó la noche anterior". El siguiente posicionamiento, según la Guardia Civil, sería entre las 15.23 y las 15.37 horas en la citada estación de servicio low-cost. Vamos, que tendría que haber circulado casi a 200 kilómetros por hora.

Pero si estos horarios, 15.22 o 13.59 que se detalla ahora en esas imágenes "mejoradas" generan incertidumbre, no es menor la que provoca el hecho de que el móvil de Esther López estuviera en Valladolid a las 8.49 horas de la mañana del día siguiente a que fuera vista por última vez, es decir el día 13 de enero, mientras que Óscar permaneció en su casa del municipio Traspinedo entre las 3.22 y las 9.10 de ese día. En definitiva, incertidumbres, por no hablar de contradicciones, que siguen sumándose a una investigación que continúa sin aportar luz a la desaparición y muerte de Esther López."


----------



## Gusman (25 Sep 2022)

Si Esther pudiera ver todo esto por un agujerito desde alla donde este, vomitaria sin poder evitarlo. No creo que quisiera que a susb "amigos" les trataran como criminales sin prueba alguna.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Sep 2022)

Investigan donde no tienen que investigar. Hay un chalet cercano a esa zona llamado "La Orquídea", que suele ofrecerse en alquiler. ¿A qué no hay huevos de pedir una orden judicial e investigar si hay rastros biológicos de Esther dentro de esa casa?


----------



## Chispeante (25 Sep 2022)

Ojalá la Guardia Civil y amigos fueran tan exhaustivos y diligentes para todo. Mi experiencia no va en ese sentido ni les he visto igual de comprometidos para perseguir otros delitos ni proteger a otros ciudadanos.


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 Sep 2022)

Madre mía, esto es gravísimo:



Caso Esther López: La juez considera "pertinente y necesario" investigar si el coche de Óscar estaba abollado cuando lo retiró la Guardia Civil (elmundo.es)

El procedimiento judicial para tratar de averiguar las causas de la muerte de Esther López incluirá, *en contra de lo que pretendía la acusación*, la investigación acerca de si el coche de Óscar, el principal investigado, *presentaba o no una abolladura* antes de ser retirado por la Guardia Civil y que sí tenía cuando le fue devuelto.

Mediante un auto al que ha tenido acceso este periódico, la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 5 de Valladolid, Soledad Ortega, *rechaza el recurso contra la providencia dictada el pasado día 5 de septiembre* y en la que se daba luz verde a practicar las diligencias oportunas para averiguar lo que sucedió al Volkswagen T-Roc de Óscar S. M, que *según la defensa no tenía una "abolladura" en la parte delantera **derecha cuando fue entregado a la Benemérita y si cuando fue devuelto a su propietario, tal y como se puede apreciar en imágenes recogidas por algunos medios de comunicación.*

Ante esta petición, la acusación trató mediante un recurso de excluir esta diligencia del caso, pero ahora la magistrada rechaza dicho recurso alegando que la misma "es pertinente y necesaria ya que la defensa quiere acreditar que cuando la Guardia Civil le intervino el vehículo a su representado, no presentaba la "abolladura" a la que se refiere el ERAT en su informe".


----------



## Buster (28 Sep 2022)

El tema de la abolladura es un tema que ya se sabe en qué va a acabar. Existe un informe de la propia Guardia Civil, probablemente de finales de enero-principios de febrero, que dice: "Exteriormente en el vehículo no se observa ningún tipo de desperfecto". Ese informe corresponde a la primera inspección a la que fue sometido el T-Roc de Óscar. De hecho hasta se comentó en televisión:



Lo único que falta por saber es si la jueza declarará nulo el informe del ERAT o si simplemente se añadirán al sumario de instrucción las imágenes de televisión y en caso de un posible juicio, que el jurado popular (que sería un jurado popular y no uno profesional quien juzgase el caso ni cotiza) fuese el que valorase las imágenes.


----------



## Buster (28 Sep 2022)

Y como la teoría oficial no se sustenta con pruebas sino con una cadena de indicios, toda la prueba indiciaria se viene abajo si no existe ninguna prueba o indicio de que Óscar atropelló a Esther con el T-Roc. No puede haber condena mediante prueba indiciaria si los indicios no están conexos entre sí y que el coche de Óscar no presente daños compatibles con un atropello daría al traste a una condena por esa vía.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Se estan agarrando a un clavo ardiendo para cargarle a alguien el mochuelo.
> 
> La atropello? donde estan los desperfectos del coche? Es algo facil e inmediato de comprobar. En lugar de eso encuentran "restos" de saliva en el maletero. Vamos, un felipe al hablar puede dejar restos de ADN.
> 
> ...



Tampoco tenía muchos pies ni mucha cabeza lo que pasó con el caso Asunta. En ese caso, se daba por sentado o se dio por sentado, lo siguiente:

1. Que una mujer de 1,50 m de estatura y unos 50 kg de peso, como era Rosario Porto, había sacado del vehículo a su hija, que debía ser más alta que ella y como mínimo su peso (unos 45-50 kg), la había subido al arcén donde la colocó, sin arrastrarla, etc.
Cualquiera que haya intentado no solo levantar sino transportar una masa equivalente a la suya propia, sabe lo difícil que es. Eso siendo hombre joven en buena forma. No quiero ni pensar lo que supone para una Charo de poca envergadura. Un imposible, diría yo.

2. Que incluso sin poder probar la presencia de Basterra en la escena del crimen, no solo lo llevan a juicio sino que lo condenan a 18 años de prisión. Todo en base a elucubraciones como que había comprado orfidal en no sé qué farmacia y la abuela fuma.

3. Que el cadáver de Asunta fue depositado en la cuneta donde fue encontrado sobre la 1h 30 de la madrugada, horas antes de dicho hallazgo. Aun cuando los testigos afirman que aquella noche se veía todo perfectamente porque había luna llena, y no lo vieron hasta pasada la media noche, cuando Rosario ya hacía horas que estaba en Santiago.

4. Que la camiseta de Asunta tenía manchas de semen porque hubo contaminación de la misma en un laboratorio de Madrid, aun cuando la GC de Madrid lo niega.

etc, etc, etc, ...

Si con ese cúmulo de despropósitos han condenado a 18 años de prisión a dos personas, qué no podrá suceder en este país de mierda

Y se pasaron meses debatiendo sobre si a Asunta le daban hipnóticos o ansiolíticos o no sé qué. Incluso en el caso de haber sido así, que no lo sé, eso no prueba que la hayan matado. Se investigaba un asesinato, no un presunto delito contra la salud pública o similar. Digo yo.
Que hubo contradicciones en sus declaraciones? Puede. Pero una condena por asesinato requiere, o debería requerir, PRUEBAS SÓLIDAS, no conjeturas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Y como la teoría oficial no se sustenta con pruebas sino con una cadena de indicios, toda la prueba indiciaria se viene abajo si no existe ninguna prueba o indicio de que Óscar atropelló a Esther con el T-Roc. No puede haber condena mediante prueba indiciaria si los indicios no están conexos entre sí y que el coche de Óscar no presente daños compatibles con un atropello daría al traste a una condena por esa vía.



Después de casos como el de Dolores Vázquez o el de Asunta, ya no sé qué pensar.
Casi cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

El sistema, cuando comete un error, para ocultaro lo envuelve y envuelve y envuelve en toneladas de papel higiénico para evitar que se huela y se vea.
Solo, y pocas veces cuando ocurre, sale la verdad a luz.









La forense que dictaminó que los huesos en el caso Bretón eran de animales reconoce que se equivocó


Lamas dice que la hoguera fue manipulada antes de que ella la examinara y habla de un cotilleo policial...




www.europapress.es





Es necesario cargar el muerto a alguien rápidamente para evitar que la mierda de investigación original demuestre que toda posibilidad de encontrar la verdad se perdió por la falta de profesionalidad de la investigación que estaba más centrada en culpar a un hombre por la presión política de mediatizar otro caso para mantener el "calor" del apoyo a legislación de desigualdad.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El sistema, cuando comete un error, para ocultaro lo envuelve y envuelve y envuelve en toneladas de papel higiénico para evitar que se huela y se vea.
> Solo, y pocas veces cuando ocurre, sale la verdad a luz.



Ojala solo lo envolvieran y dejaran que el hedor escampe.

Aqui lo que esta haciendo la Guardia Civil es fabricar pruebas y filtrar a la prensa partes interesadas de las "himbestigaciones", buscando que la presion social de la borregada obligue a la jueza a empapelar al Oscar con tal de evitarse problemas y dolores de cabeza.

Es el mismo metodo que han utlizado con la violencia de genaro: ni policia, ni jueces quieren que una horda de feminazis y charo-periodistas puedan llegar a lincharlos publicamente si no hacen lo que ellas ordenan que se tiene que hacer. Asi que cualquier tio acusado es detenido y encerrado en el talego sin que pueda llegar a abrir la boca y mañana sera otro dia.

Incluso los medicos, ante cualquier rojez en la entrepierna de una mujer, firman como "lesion compatible con violencia sexual" para evitarse cualquier tipo de problemas.


----------



## Buster (6 Oct 2022)

Mucho me temo que mañana se viene manipulación mediática de las gordas. LaSecta y su "Equipo de desinformación" a las 22:15.


----------



## JuanMacClane (7 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Mucho me temo que mañana se viene manipulación mediática de las gordas. LaSecta y su "Equipo de desinformación" a las 22:15.



Por qué? Hay algún programa especial?


----------



## Magufillo (7 Oct 2022)

De los casos mediáticos no os creáis ni pizca. Bonicos culebrones montan. Entre el CNI, los mass Media y que los relatos se tienen que adherir a las corrientes de pensamiento... Lo mejor es apagar la tele.


----------



## Buster (7 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Por qué? Hay algún programa especial?











‘Equipo de Investigación’ aborda «La Última Noche de Esther»


'Equipo de Investigación' aborda este viernes 7 de octubre el caso de Esther López, una mujer cuyo cadáver apareció tras 24 días desaparecida.




www.tvienes.com


----------



## Buster (11 Oct 2022)

Los investigadores están echando el resto y van a por Óscar sin importarles manipular los datos que tienen. Ahora dicen que la ubicación de Esther a las 3:26 es compatible con su presencia en la vivienda de Óscar.

Aquí ya sé que no hace falta que diga que no os creáis nada que provenga de los investigadores. Esperad a que salga publicada la página 7 del informe del Grupo de Intervención Tecnológica de la Guardia Civil y veréis hasta qué punto están mintiendo y manipulando a la opinión pública.


----------



## Buster (13 Oct 2022)

Esto es lo que se dijo cuando interesaba que Ramón "El Manitas" pareciera el culpable:









Esther López acudió a casa del detenido para "pillar algo": el teléfono de la desaparecida se posiciona y apaga en el chalet


Esther López continúa en paradero desconocido y 'El programa de Ana Rosa' aporta todos los detalles de la investigación, la implicación de Ramón 'El




www.telecinco.es





"Esther López acudió a casa del detenido para "pillar algo": el teléfono de la desaparecida se posiciona y apaga en el chalet

La periodista Cruz Morcillo aporta una información clave por la que se habría detenido a Ramón 'El manitas': "El teléfono de Esther se posiciona en la casa -del detenido- y se apaga allí, el repetidor abarca una zona un poco más amplia, pero posiciona en esa zona el móvil del detenido y el de Esther"."

Primero se posicionó en la casa de "El Manitas" y se apagó allí y ahora se posiciona en la casa de Óscar y sus móviles se apagaron al mismo tiempo.

Este caso debería estudiarse en las facultades de periodismo bajo el título "Manipulación de la opinión pública por parte de las FCSE en investigaciones criminales".

Los posicionamientos se utilizan en función de a quien quieran culpar. ¿Que quieren culpar al "Manitas"? El móvil de Esther la posiciona allí. ¿Que quieren culpar a Óscar? El móvil de Esther, mágicamente, deja de posicionarla en el chalet del "Manitas" y pasa a posicionarla en la vivienda de Óscar.

¿Es posible que Esther fuera a casa de alguien? Sí, los posicionamientos lo hacen posible.

¿A la casa de Óscar? No, eso es completamente descartable. El router que posiciona a Óscar a 8 metros de la Calle Dos a las 3:40 y a menos de 50 metros de la Calle Uno a las 3:22 y 3:23 es la prueba.


----------



## Buster (18 Oct 2022)

No creo que le extrañe a nadie pero bueno... Han pillado a Alfonso Egea mintiendo para pringar a Óscar.









Caso Esther López: Óscar habla con su hermana el día que manipula el coche


‘Cuatro al día’ ha tenido acceso en exclusiva a los audios que se enviaron Óscar, principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo, V




www.cuatro.com





Minuto 2:10

"Esa conversación se produce el 6 de junio. Este programa reveló la semana pasada, la semana pasada, la fecha del borrado. 1 de febrero. Antes de la semana pasada Óscar no tenía ni idea de que su centralita se hubiera borrado el 1 de febrero o no".

Noticia publicada por Nacho Abad el 21 de abril:









Los 12 indicios que acorralan a Óscar, el sospechoso de la muerte de Esther López


Los investigadores de la Guardia Civil descubren que al día siguiente de la desaparición de Esther lavó su coche durante 17 minutos y ocultó dos viajes




www.elconfidencial.com





"11. La Guardia Civil ha podido demostrar que el 1 de febrero, *alguien borró las averías* de la unidad electrónica del coche. Por tanto, no se pudieron obtener datos de la noche del atropello."

En twitter lo están poniendo pingando.


----------



## hefesto (18 Oct 2022)

Aparte del indeseable este que publica lo que le dicen,quien y para qie se intento crear otra llave?


----------



## Buster (18 Oct 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Aparte del indeseable este que publica lo que le dicen,quien y para qie se intento crear otra llave?



La centralita la borran por primera vez el 1 de febrero. La Guardia Civil ya había inspeccionado el vehículo entre el 25 y el 30 de enero, así que si no inspeccionaron la centralita fue porque no lo consideraron relevante, pero para el caso lo importante es que Óscar entrega el coche sin haber tocado nada.

¿Para qué la borra después de que ya le hayan inspeccionado el coche? Pues eso lo sabrá él. Yo tengo mis sospechas y están relacionadas con el tema de las drogas.

La noche en que Esther desaparece Carolo le manda un mensaje de voz por Whatsapp a Esther y le pregunta si sabe dónde pillar un pollo, o sea, 1 g de cocaína. Cuando Esther aparece muerta, en su organismo encuentran cocaína y una papelina con polvo blanco en un bolsillo de su abrigo. Al parecer Carolo le confesó a los investigadores que los tres (Carolo, Esther y Óscar) consumieron aquella noche.

Por lo tanto si Carolo preguntaba dónde pillar y terminó pillando es que fueron a algún sitio y la consiguieron. ¿Dónde pararon? En el sitio que llaman "Bodegas".

Conclusión: el borrado de la centralita puede venir de ahí. Quien suministró la droga, en cuanto se enteró de que estaban investigando a Óscar, le dijo que no lo mezclara en el asunto y que hiciera lo que fuera necesario para que no llegasen hasta él.

No hay que olvidar que en la autopsia se dice que la muerte de Esther fue multifactorial y que uno de los factores fue el consumo de cocaína. Por lo tanto si investigasen quién le vendió la droga a Esther, podría estar en serios apuros.


----------



## JuanMacClane (18 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> La centralita la borran por primera vez el 1 de febrero. La Guardia Civil ya había inspeccionado el vehículo entre el 25 y el 30 de enero, así que si no inspeccionaron la centralita fue porque no lo consideraron relevante, pero para el caso lo importante es que Óscar entrega el coche sin haber tocado nada.
> 
> ¿Para qué la borra después de que ya le hayan inspeccionado el coche? Pues eso lo sabrá él. Yo tengo mis sospechas y están relacionadas con el tema de las drogas.
> 
> ...



Quizá el tema de presionar a Oscar con el homicidio sea para que cante y poder pillar al camello que pasa drogas y así al menos apuntarse un tanto o un 2x1 (le imputan al narco/camello el homicidio y el trapicheo)

De todas formas, si se ha borrado la centralita, alguien que no sea oscar tiene que haberlo hecho, eso no se hace tan fácil


----------



## Buster (18 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Quizá el tema de presionar a Oscar con el homicidio sea para que cante y poder pillar al camello que pasa drogas y así al menos apuntarse un tanto o un 2x1 (le imputan al narco/camello el homicidio y el trapicheo)
> 
> De todas formas, si se ha borrado la centralita, alguien que no sea oscar tiene que haberlo hecho, eso no se hace tan fácil



El borrado de la centralita es cosa de Óscar, de eso no cabe duda. Lo importante es el motivo del borrado.

Los investigadores, como no tienen casi nada contra él, pues se agarran a lo poco que tienen seguro, y una de esas pocas cosas es el borrado de la centralita.


----------



## Buster (18 Oct 2022)

Alfonso Egea arrastrado por el barro en twitter. Qué duro es ser incapaz de reconocer los errores.



Y ZAS en toda la boca!









Óscar borró casi un mes de llamadas y whatsapps del móvil al conocerse la desaparición de Esther López


Óscar borró casi un mes de llamadas y wasaps de su teléfono cuando se hizo pública la desaparición de Esther López en Traspinedo




okdiario.com





Artículo publicado por el propio Alfonso Egea en mayo en el que aparece la hora del borrado de la centralita:







Ya hay que ser imbécil.


----------



## Buster (19 Oct 2022)

Creo que estamos a un informe del archivo temporal del caso. Si el resultado del laboratorio que analiza el ADN encontrado en el maletero del coche de Óscar y en su chaqueta dice que el ADN no proviene de la sangre de Esther el caso será archivado.


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El borrado de la centralita es cosa de Óscar, de eso no cabe duda. Lo importante es el motivo del borrado.
> 
> Los investigadores, como no tienen casi nada contra él, pues se agarran a lo poco que tienen seguro, y una de esas pocas cosas es el borrado de la centralita.



Pero vamos a ver , por mucho que Óscar quiera borrar la centralita, se necesita una maquinaria y conocimientos que por la impresión que tengo de él , no veo que ese tío tenga. Por eso digo que tiene que haber más gente pringada

Lo de la llave es posible que el mismo que movió lo de borrar la centralita quisiera usar una copia mal hecha para intentar que no se usase la original. Quizá el mismo "mecánico" o "chapuzas" que borró la centralita


----------



## Buster (20 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver , por mucho que Óscar quiera borrar la centralita, se necesita una maquinaria y conocimientos que por la impresión que tengo de él , no veo que ese tío tenga. Por eso digo que tiene que haber más gente pringada
> 
> Lo de la llave es posible que el mismo que movió lo de borrar la centralita quisiera usar una copia mal hecha para intentar que no se usase la original. Quizá el mismo "mecánico" o "chapuzas" que borró la centralita



¿Estás diciendo que aunque no haya pruebas de que Óscar atropellase a Esther, o incluso de que no haya pruebas de que Esther fuese atropellada, lo tienen que juzgar igualmente por haber borrado la centralita?


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Estás diciendo que aunque no haya pruebas de que Óscar atropellase a Esther, o incluso de que no haya pruebas de que Esther fuese atropellada, lo tienen que juzgar igualmente por haber borrado la centralita?



No, sólo digo que hay alguien más en el ajo. Quizá no tenga que ver con la muerte de Esther pero está metida en éste embrollo de alguna forma


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Estás diciendo que aunque no haya pruebas de que Óscar atropellase a Esther, o incluso de que no haya pruebas de que Esther fuese atropellada, lo tienen que juzgar igualmente por haber borrado la centralita?



Bah... como acaban de rebuznar las feministas: "el problema de la justicia actual es que necesitas pruebas":






Sector Público: - [TVE Y LA LUCHA CONTRA LA LACRA MACHISTA]EXPERTAS DE GÉNERO: "El PROBLEMA de la JUSTICIA es que hay que APORTAR PRUEBAS"


¿Hasta cuándo las MUJERES MALTRATADAS van a tener que soportar los hándicaps de la JUSTICIA en este machista país que las REVICTIMIZA pidiéndoles absurdas pruebas heteropatriarcales? dudoso: ¿Acaso con su palabra no basta? nosomosdignos: Gracias a los impuestos no tiene el ciudadane que...




www.burbuja.info





Con dos cojonazos como los del caballo de Espartero.


----------



## Buster (20 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> No, sólo digo que hay alguien más en el ajo. Quizá no tenga que ver con la muerte de Esther pero está metida en éste embrollo de alguna forma



También está metido en el embrollo la persona que vendió la cocaína aquella noche, no olvidemos que la causa de la muerte fue multifactorial, y que el consumo de cocaína fue uno de los tres factores contemplados en el informe forense como causa de la muerte, y no veo a los investigadores haciendo ni el más mínimo esfuerzo por dar con esa persona.


----------



## Buster (21 Oct 2022)

Bombazo informativo.









El sospechoso de la muerte de Esther niega intervención alguna en la manipulación de la centralita de su coche


El principal sospechoso de la desaparición y muerte de la vecina de Traspinedo Esther López de la Rosa ha...




www.europapress.es





"El sospechoso de la muerte de Esther niega intervención alguna en la manipulación de la centralita de su coche

El principal sospechoso de la desaparición y muerte de la vecina de Traspinedo Esther López de la Rosa ha presentado un escrito ante la juez instructora de la investigación en el que rechaza cualquier autoría en la manipulación de la centralita de su vehículo.

Después de que un perito experto en la materia presentara el pasado día 7 de octubre un informe sobre las unidades electrónicas del vehículo T-Roc de Óscar S.M, en el que constataba la existencia de dos borrados de datos los días 1 de febrero del presente año, cuatro días antes de que el cadáver de la joven fuera localizado, y una segunda manipulación de la centralita el día 4 de abril, el aludido, a través de su letrada, ha negado intervención alguna en ambos episodios.

En su escrito, al que ha tenido acceso Europa Press en fuentes jurídicas, el investigado se desmarca de cualquier intento de borrado de datos de su coche que, según el perito, tuvo que hacerlo alguien con altos conocimientos en la electrónica del automóvil.

Así, con respecto al primer borrado de eventos y averías e intento de codificación de una nueva llave, que el perito sitúa en las 13.54 horas, Óscar S.M. mantiene que a las 13.30 horas de ese día, acompañado de su madre, salió con el coche de su centro de trabajo, en Valladolid, para ir a recoger a su hija al colegio en La Cistérniga.

Allí esperó hasta las 14.00 horas a que su hija saliera, coincidiendo a la puerta con la madre de la niña, quien le entregó la carpeta para que por la tarde él la llevara a clases de inglés.

APORTA MENSAJES SMS Y FACTURAS TELEFÓNICAS

Con el fin de acreditar tales hechos, aporta los mensajes de sms que la madre de la niña y él se enviaron entre sí, además de las facturas de los teléfonos de uno y otra donde figuran los mismos con las horas de los envíos y los números de teléfono. Igualmente, este hecho ya se puso de manifiesto por parte de la madre en su declaración prestada ante la Guardia Civil el día 2 de febrero de 2022.

No obstante, y con el fin de despejar cualquier duda al respecto, la defensa del investigado interesa que se oficie a las compañías de telefonía Yoigo y Orange para que determinen la ubicación a dicha hora de los números de teléfono de la madre de la niña, de la madre de Óscar y del teléfono de este último.

En cuanto a la incidencia del día 2 de abril, ocurrida a las 11:05:06 horas, Óscar S.M. defiende que tampoco pudo realizarla él ya que salió de su casa en La Cistérniga a las 11:02 horas con el vehículo T-Rok y se dirigió al parking de la Plaza de Zorrilla de Valladolid con su hija, puesto que al día siguiente era el cumpleaños de la madre y le iba a comprar un regalo.

Llegó al parking a las 11:16 horas y salió de allí a las 12:10:05 horas. En dicho intervalo estuvo en la tienda Rituals, donde compró diferentes productos y después en Intimissimi.

Aporta para acreditar tales hechos el recorrido recogido que realizó marcado por Google que se inicia en La Cistérniga a las 11:02 minutos, el ticket del parking de Zorrilla donde se recoge la estancia del mismo y la matrícula del vehículo, los tickets de las compras realizadas y el mensaje que le envió directamente la tienda Rituals cuando se hizo socio justo antes de pagar.

Según este itinerario, la defensa ve "totalmente imposible" que si sale de casa a las 11:02 horas y llega al parking de Zorrilla a las 11:16 haya podido manipular nada a las 11:05:06 horas.

Además de ello, y dado que el día 2 de abril el vehículo T-Roc estaba ya balizado por la Guardia Civil, se pide que se libre oficio a ésta para que se aporten los movimientos del vehículo registrados por la baliza de dicho día.

Mientras tanto, la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 5 continúa a la espera de distintos informes con el fin de esclarecer la desaparición y muerte de Esther López, quien fue vista con vida por última vez la madrugada del 13 de enero y cuyo cadáver fue localizado el 5 de febrero en una cuneta de la carretera, a escasa distancia de Traspinedo.

Desde entonces, distintas pruebas presentadas por la Guardia Civil como el hallazgo de restos de ADN de Esther en el maletero del turismo de Óscar S.M. y, entre otras, la ubicación la madrugada de autos de los teléfonos móviles de ambos en un espacio "compatible" con la vivienda de él en Traspinedo, pese a que el investigado haya negado este extremo, siguen presentando al titular del T-Roc como principal sospechoso y a su turismo como arma de la muerte de la joven fruto de un atropello."


----------



## Buster (21 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> No, sólo digo que hay alguien más en el ajo. Quizá no tenga que ver con la muerte de Esther pero está metida en éste embrollo de alguna forma



Lee con detenimiento la noticia que acabo de poner porque no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Bombazo informativo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sms? Quién coño manda sms en 2022?
Supongo que serán WhatsApp pero en la noticia han escrito sms.

Vamos lo mismo que hasta ahora, unos echando el muerto y otro escapando gracias/por culpa de e la tecnología, según como se mire

En fin, mejor no leer mucho, que me altero


----------



## Chispeante (22 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Sms? Quién coño manda sms en 2022?
> Supongo que serán WhatsApp pero en la noticia han escrito sms.
> 
> Vamos lo mismo que hasta ahora, unos echando el muerto y otro escapando gracias/por culpa de e la tecnología, según como se mire
> ...



Yo mando sms...y tampoco tengo tuiter ni polladas similares, soy un clásico.
Por otra parte, como al final se demuestre que el tal Óscar es completamente inocente, la investigación está rozando el delito de acoso, por no hablar del daño moral y social al sospechoso.


----------



## Buster (22 Oct 2022)

Óscar es inocente. Lo que hay que demostrar es que es culpable.

A ver si vamos aprendiendo que estamos en un estado de derecho y que existe algo llamado presunción de inocencia.


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Oct 2022)

Óscar ha pedido datos del balizamiento del coche ya que del segundo día que se le acusa, el coche estaba balizado por la policía.

Si esto lo pide Óscar es porque sabe que no ha sido el. Si estos datos del coche contradicen al informe de haber manipulado el ordenador del coche es para poner a los tecnicos de la policía que llevan el caso de patitas en la calle


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Óscar es inocente. Lo que hay que demostrar es que es culpable.
> 
> A ver si vamos aprendiendo que estamos en un estado de derecho y que existe algo llamado presunción de inocencia.



Y aHI es donde esta el problema. Estan haciendo un montaje para cargarle el muerto y claro, al final salen incongruencias.

El bollo del coche no estaba cuando se lo llevaron, grabado por TELE 5......eso se le paso a la policia, que estaba grabado.
Ahora se inventan que manipula el coche y oh sorpresa, justo en esa hora estaba de chachara con la EX.

Son 24 horas de montajes y en alguno la cagan. Mentir tanto es lo que tiene. 

como lo del movil compatible con estar en casa.......y tambien es compatible no estarlo. O uno en casa como dice y la otra sola y borracha intentando llegarf a casa.

Tampoco se hicieron batidas donde aparecio el cadaver.

No se vieron signos de vionencia, salvo leves e internos despues del forense y compatible con caerse al suelo, nada de atropellos

Hay agujeros en el montaje por todos lados y a estas alturas EL ya se hubiera derrumbado y confesado


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Óscar ha pedido datos del balizamiento del coche ya que del segundo día que se le acusa, el coche estaba balizado por la policía.
> 
> Si esto lo pide Óscar es porque sabe que no ha sido el. Si estos datos del coche contradicen al informe de haber manipulado el ordenador del coche es para poner a los tecnicos de la policía que llevan el caso de patitas en la calle



Lo dicho, estan construyendo una version para cargarle el muerto y son mcuhas horas y mcuhos dias. Al final, el encargado de emplumar la manipulacion del coche, no cae que habia baliza de otro que le queria emplumar lo de limpiar el coche.

Por querer acreditar la limpieza dle coche, contradices el montaje de tecncios que hablan de borrado. Y asi con todo. Le estan haciendo un momntaje y la culpa fue de que no se reviso el camino a casa donde cayo sola y borracha casi al 100%


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Oct 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Lo dicho, estan construyendo una version para cargarle el muerto y son mcuhas horas y mcuhos dias. Al final, el encargado de emplumar la manipulacion del coche, no cae que habia baliza de otro que le queria emplumar lo de limpiar el coche.
> 
> Por querer acreditar la limpieza dle coche, contradices el montaje de tecncios que hablan de borrado. Y asi con todo. Le estan haciendo un momntaje y la culpa fue de que no se reviso el camino a casa donde cayo sola y borracha casi al 100%



Lo único que asumes que Esther estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día y eso no lo sostiene ningún forense ni tampoco la forma en la que apareció ella y sus bienes


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lo único que asumes que Esther estuvo en la cuneta desde el primer día y eso no lo sostiene ningún forense ni tampoco la forma en la que apareció ella y sus bienes



Nadie quiere reconocer la GRAN CAGADA, lo mas simple. Que del pedal que llevaba se cayo a la cuneta sola y borracha

No hubo batidas en esa zona, la policia estaba en casa dle manitas investigando y las busquedas iban dirigidas a emplumarle el muerto al manitas

Habia un convencimiento general de que habia sido el manitas.

Luego aparecio en la cuneta, compatible con el frio de esos dias y el estado del cadaver......Lo de que "alguien" lo hubiera visto antes, es relativo. 

Nadie devuelve el cadaver a esa cuneta justo ahi y menos CON EL MOVIL

Supongamos q fue oscar, seguido por la policia, sin coche, todo balizado, seguimiento por todas partes ¿como va a ir a donde dejo el cadaver y tirarlo a la cuneta y dejar el MOVIL?????

Hombre , cojones, el movil por lo menos, lo tiras a la basura 

El montaje es ABSURDO y por eso el jues no traga, es demasiado burdo el montaje


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Oct 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Nadie quiere reconocer la GRAN CAGADA, lo mas simple. Que del pedal que llevaba se cayo a la cuneta sola y borracha
> 
> No hubo batidas en esa zona, la policia estaba en casa dle manitas investigando y las busquedas iban dirigidas a emplumarle el muerto al manitas
> 
> ...



Pero la posición del móvil, bolso y forma de Esther no es compatible con caerse sola ni con atropeyo.


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Pero la posición del móvil, bolso y forma de Esther no es compatible con caerse sola ni con atropeyo.



No sabes si la movio la persona que la encontro, si pudo ser algun animal salvaje o ella misma al intentar levantarse o dormida. Lo que dicen de la posicion es que no es compatible con una CAIDA, pero no dicen que no sea compatrible con dormir la mona y adoptar otra posicion. 

De todas maneras, si se inventan abolladuras, borrados de centralita, priemro el movil estava en casa dle manitas, despues en casa de oscar........

pues con la posicion del cuerpo, pues cualquier cosa. ¿no ves q esta todo manipulado?

normalmente lo mas logico es lo correcto. Borrachera, cocaina, Los demas amigos se van a casa , ella se quiere quedar, se va sola y se queda ko en la cuneta con el pedal. 

Todos en su dia fuimos de copas y era normal ver gente hasta el culo, sobada en un portal, en la calle, en la discoteca o mil sitios, esnucada puesta hasta el culo

Cuando vas de alcohol, coca hasta las orejas, no tiene frio ni calor, ni nada, solo subidon. Le pasaria cualquier cosa, se quedo ahi dormida y muerta despues de fallo multiorganico, y la posicion pues una vez en el suelo, como se moviera.

Lo q esta claro es que las pruebas dicen que oscar estaba en casa y todo lo demas, falso, como lo dle manitas


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Oct 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> No sabes si la movio la persona que la encontro, si pudo ser algun animal salvaje o ella misma al intentar levantarse o dormida. Lo que dicen de la posicion es que no es compatible con una CAIDA, pero no dicen que no sea compatrible con dormir la mona y adoptar otra posicion.
> 
> De todas maneras, si se inventan abolladuras, borrados de centralita, priemro el movil estava en casa dle manitas, despues en casa de oscar........
> 
> ...



No hay ningún rastro de animal salvaje y no es sólo la posición de Esther, la cual es incompatible con accidente o caída natural, sino también la posición de bolso y de telefono.

Aparte de que móvil de Esther da señal en Valladolid ciudad sobre las 8









El móvil de Esther López daba señal en Valladolid cinco horas después de su desaparición en Traspinedo


Los informes técnicos de la UCO sobre las cuentas de Google vinculadas a los teléfonos de la joven y de Óscar S. revelan nuevas localizaciones que añaden más interrogant




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## AzulyBlanco (22 Oct 2022)

Da la sensación de que es el modus operandi muchas veces cuando la investigación se encalla, lo de intentar atosigar al sospechoso hasta que cante. Y hacer de eso un autentica disputa entre los cuerpos de seguridad y el sospechoso.

Y no lo digo por este caso solamente, de investigación e instrucción tan chapucera, es que me vienen a la cabeza los casos de Meco y Ayamonte y son parecidos en cuanto a investigación, se centran en un sospechoso, intentan por todos los medios que se inculpe o inculparlo con indicios, y casi sin pruebas (bueno en esos casos habia adn como prueba pero sin apenas validez en el de Meco porque el sospechoso convivia con la vicitma, en el de Ayamonte la verdad es que es más dificil de comprender como llegó el adn a unas toallas de la escena del crimen la verdad.).

Pero lo dicho, indicios con una cierta lógica, pero sin pruebas claras y firmes. Y ojo, que igual estos sospechosos que comento son realmente culpables, pero ni está probado, y ni siquiera hay una cierta seguridad razonable en que lo son (más allá de las pruebas)

Otra coincidencia casual de los casos (no es casualidad obviamente) es que mediaticamente van desapareciendo, el tiempo va pasando, se alargan los procesos y todo va quedando en agua de borrajas.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (22 Oct 2022)

Añado en otro mensaje para no hacer un tocho tan largo, otro caso similar, el de la mujer asesinada en Monesterio, Badajoz. La GC ha conseguido resolver el caso, pero les costó mucho. Es cierto que no había pruebas, la mujer salio de su casa en una noche de verano y no volvió. Se centraron el novio o rollete y en el exmarido claro. El novio que tuvo el movil apagado por la noche o algo así y comenzaron a atosigarle por eso y porque imagino que si estaba solo no tenia coartada. Al exmarido como estaba en proceso de divorcio pues tres cuartos.

Finalmente el asesino era un vecino depravado que consiguio que entrase en su casa a esas horas. Logicamente los principales sospechos debian ser los dos primeros, si, pero una vez que no sacas nada, por qué tardaron tanto en investigar a fondo a este sospechoso, que necesariamente era el tercero, y que habia mentido en su coartada cosa que ya habian podido comprobar mucho antes.

Es que por ejemplo lo de las imagenes del coche, joer es que parece ya una disputa no un intento de encontrar la verdad. Si hay imagenes del coche siendo recogido no tiene sentido no usar esas imagenes, es una prueba muy valiosa. Si tuviera el bollo pues sería una prueba potente, y si no lo tiene es una prueba de que ese coche no ha atropellado a nadie, al menos no a una velocidad considerable. Pero lo que no se puede hacer es no querer utilizar unas imagenes que ayudan en todo caso a saber la verdad.


----------



## Pdid (22 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Además de ello, y dado que el día 2 de abril el vehículo T-Roc estaba ya balizado por la Guardia Civil, se pide que se libre oficio a ésta para que se aporten los movimientos del vehículo registrados por la baliza de dicho día.



Atención a este párrafo. La propia defensa solicitando que se aporten los datos que la Guardia Civil no ha dado del coche balizado. 



snoopi dijo:


> Tampoco se hicieron batidas donde aparecio el cadaver.



No se hicieron batidas, pero si que hubo drones de la Guardia Civil peinando la zona. Si Oscar hubiese trasladado el cadáver deberían haber imágenes de esa cuneta limpia.


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No hay ningún rastro de animal salvaje y no es sólo la posición de Esther, la cual es incompatible con accidente o caída natural, sino también la posición de bolso y de telefono.
> 
> Aparte de que móvil de Esther da señal en Valladolid ciudad sobre las 8
> 
> ...



Si y que borro la centralita de camino de casa al colegio. Y que abollo el coche q iba golpe cuando se lo llevaron.......

Como bien dices es INCOMPATIBLE CON CAIDA o ATROPELLO, pero no con dormir la mona o cualquier otra circuinstancia. Se pudo sentar, dormir la mona o cualquier cosa. 

Lo del movil da hasta la risa. Estaba en casa del manitas por que paso por un router.....luego estaba en casa de oscar y luego en valladolid. Claro seguro que si


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Atención a este párrafo. La propia defensa solicitando que se aporten los datos que la Guardia Civil no ha dado del coche balizado.
> 
> 
> No se hicieron batidas, pero si que hubo drones de la Guardia Civil peinando la zona. Si Oscar hubiese trasladado el cadáver deberían haber imágenes de esa cuneta limpia.



Pero que tampoco aportan las imagenes........ni la baliza dle coche........Claro, eso desmonta el montaje.


----------



## snoopi (22 Oct 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Añado en otro mensaje para no hacer un tocho tan largo, otro caso similar, el de la mujer asesinada en Monesterio, Badajoz. La GC ha conseguido resolver el caso, pero les costó mucho. Es cierto que no había pruebas, la mujer salio de su casa en una noche de verano y no volvió. Se centraron el novio o rollete y en el exmarido claro. El novio que tuvo el movil apagado por la noche o algo así y comenzaron a atosigarle por eso y porque imagino que si estaba solo no tenia coartada. Al exmarido como estaba en proceso de divorcio pues tres cuartos.
> 
> Finalmente el asesino era un vecino depravado que consiguio que entrase en su casa a esas horas. Logicamente los principales sospechos debian ser los dos primeros, si, pero una vez que no sacas nada, por qué tardaron tanto en investigar a fondo a este sospechoso, que necesariamente era el tercero, y que habia mentido en su coartada cosa que ya habian podido comprobar mucho antes.
> 
> Es que por ejemplo lo de las imagenes del coche, joer es que parece ya una disputa no un intento de encontrar la verdad. Si hay imagenes del coche siendo recogido no tiene sentido no usar esas imagenes, es una prueba muy valiosa. Si tuviera el bollo pues sería una prueba potente, y si no lo tiene es una prueba de que ese coche no ha atropellado a nadie, al menos no a una velocidad considerable. Pero lo que no se puede hacer es no querer utilizar unas imagenes que ayudan en todo caso a saber la verdad.



Con el caso Breton ya paso. Huesos de animales , cuando se encayo el tema, pasaron a ser de niños y sin adn.......

Creo q la policia esta casi segura de algo y ya todo es montarlo si no salen pruebas. Ha pasado muchas veces. 

En este caso creo que no quieren reconocer que no buscaron en el sitio mas obvio, camino a su casa, se centraron con el manitas y todo lo demas es intentar salvar el culo de la cagada


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Óscar es inocente. Lo que hay que demostrar es que es culpable.
> 
> A ver si vamos aprendiendo que estamos en un estado de derecho y que existe algo llamado presunción de inocencia.



Eso buscan pero no lo consiguen... Le abollaron el coche para cuadrar el falso informe pero los torrentes no se dieron cuenta que las televisiones grabaron el momento en que se llevaban el coche remolcado y no tenía ningún bollo. Después siguen inventándose mierdas sin lógica para inculparle que son fácilmente rebatidas con simples tickets de compra, mensajes de teléfono o testigos... Pero en este país si no hay un culpable a mano, se lo inventan... Así funciona


----------



## Buster (23 Oct 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> como lo del movil compatible con estar en casa.......y tambien es compatible no estarlo. O uno en casa como dice y la otra sola y borracha intentando llegarf a casa.



Yo tengo la página con los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther. Esa página debería haber sido publicada igual que se publicaron los posicionamientos del móvil de Óscar, pero los de Esther no interesan porque demuestran que Esther no volvió a casa de Óscar.

El programa "La última noche de Esther" de "Equipo de investigación" mintió cuando dijo que Esther y Óscar estuvieron juntos en casa de éste.

Y estoy convencido de que los investigadores mintieron cuando dijeron que el móvil de Óscar y el de Esther se pusieron en modo avión a la misma hora. Una mentira casi idéntica a la que dijeron en su momento con respecto a Ramón el "Manitas".

¿Que por qué lo sé? Pues porque tengo los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther y sigue habiendo posicionamientos a horas que no debería haberlos si el móvil realmente hubiera estado en modo avión.

Y datos de la investigación relativos a Esther no sólo están ocultando sus posicionamientos, también están ocultando los registros del móvil. Del móvil de Óscar publicaron un documento llamado "Evento Sistema". En él se puede ver cuándo el BT del móvil se conecta con el BT del T-Roc. Cuándo se desconecta. Cuándo se gira la pantalla. Cómo baja la carga de la batería. A qué hora se pone en modo avión.

Pues del móvil de Esther existe un registro similar y debe estar guardado bajo siete llaves porque no hay forma de conseguirlo.


----------



## medion_no (23 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Independientemente de que sea el ahora no coger el telefono es indicio de delito?


----------



## Buster (23 Oct 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Eso buscan pero no lo consiguen... Le abollaron el coche para cuadrar el falso informe pero los torrentes no se dieron cuenta que las televisiones grabaron el momento en que se llevaban el coche remolcado y no tenía ningún bollo. Después siguen inventándose mierdas sin lógica para inculparle que son fácilmente rebatidas con simples tickets de compra, mensajes de teléfono o testigos... Pero en este país si no hay un culpable a mano, se lo inventan... Así funciona



El 25 de enero la Guardia Civil se llevó el coche de Óscar para inspeccionarlo. Se lo devolvieron el 30 de enero. El informe de esa inspección dice que exteriormente el vehículo no tiene desperfectos.

Aunque las televisiones no hubieran grabado el momento en que la grúa se lleva el coche de Óscar para una segunda inspección, seguiría existiendo una primera inspección y un informe que dice que el coche está impecable.


----------



## Buster (23 Oct 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> No se hicieron batidas, pero si que hubo drones de la Guardia Civil peinando la zona. Si Oscar hubiese trasladado el cadáver deberían haber imágenes de esa cuneta limpia.



Si la Guardia Civil tuviera imágenes que demostrasen que el cadáver no estaba antes del 5 de febrero ten por seguro que ya las habríamos visto.

El tema de las batidas fue una cagada monumental que dudo mucho que vayan a reconocer jamás.


----------



## César Borgia (23 Oct 2022)

Caso muy parecido, donde un asesinato machista en su día, hubo hasta tres sospechosos, (y se llegó a especular que había un serial killer en Valencia ) resulta ser un accidente porque la chica iba como las Grecas.






Otro "Asesinato machista" que es un accidente: Nadie mató a Olga Pardo: la caída a la acequia de Moncada fue accidental


https://www.levante-emv.com/sucesos/2022/10/23/muerte-acequia-massarrojos-olga-pardo-ahogada-caida-accidental-75323761.html El juez archivará la causa abierta por homicidio de la mujer hallada en Massarrojos, tras concluir los forenses que la mujer falleció ahogada y no estrangulada Nadie...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OBDC (23 Oct 2022)

Esta claro que aunque vuelvan solas y borrachas a casa, la responsabilidad de que lleguen siempre es del hombre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Pdid (23 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si la Guardia Civil tuviera imágenes que demostrasen que el cadáver no estaba antes del 5 de febrero ten por seguro que ya las habríamos visto.



Pues según la prensa si que hay imágenes que lo demuestran. 









Los drones no detectaron el cuerpo de Esther en la cuneta: la Guardia Civil reinspecciona la zona


La Benemérita corta de nuevo la carretera de acceso a Traspinedo




www.google.com


----------



## snoopi (23 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esta claro que aunque vuelvan solas y borrachas a casa, la responsabilidad de que lleguen siempre es del hombre.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Basicamente ese es el problema. Antes no se nos ocurriria dejar a una chica en la carretera y no llevarla a casa, pero...........ahora van de valientes.

Yo creo que la cosa esta clara, iba con un pedal del 15 y por el motivo q sea se quedo ahi tirada en la cuneta. Le dio un jamacuco, sueño, se tropezo, paro a descansar y se quedo dormida, el frio y demas el resto


----------



## snoopi (23 Oct 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Pues según la prensa si que hay imágenes que lo demuestran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hubiera imagenes, las ocultarian, pero no las hay. Las batidas se hicieron por otra zona, la casa dle manitas.

Nadie le dio por mirar en el sitio mas obvio, de donde dicen que la dejaron a su casa


----------



## jotace (23 Oct 2022)

Llega un tío de Valladolid y en 45 minutos, haciendo el camino al pueblo que hubiera seguido cualquier persona que la dejan en la carretera a cualquier hora, puesta de drogas o no, se encuentra el cadáver.

Sólo con eso alguien debería haber dimitido.

Se puede haber caído y luego se puede haber movido hasta que quedó pajarito de las drogas y el frío.

Pero claro, parece que el discurso feminancy necesita hombres malos que droguen y se aprovechen de una pobre mujer desvalida, incluso aunque claramente la fiestera drogadiza era ella.


----------



## kenny220 (23 Oct 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Llega un tío de Valladolid y en 45 minutos, haciendo el camino al pueblo que hubiera seguido cualquier persona que la dejan en la carretera a cualquier hora, puesta de drogas o no, se encuentra el cadáver.
> 
> Sólo con eso alguien debería haber dimitido.
> 
> ...



Peor, el que la encontró fue desde salamanca.


----------



## snoopi (23 Oct 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Llega un tío de Valladolid y en 45 minutos, haciendo el camino al pueblo que hubiera seguido cualquier persona que la dejan en la carretera a cualquier hora, puesta de drogas o no, se encuentra el cadáver.
> 
> Sólo con eso alguien debería haber dimitido.
> 
> ...



Y ahi esta el dolor y la pena. Una chica joven, aparentemente maja, que quizas pudo estar viva algun dia posterior, no fue encontrada por ir a buscar en casa del machista malo maloso manitas.

Si el primer dia se busca lo logico y en el sitio logico podria estar viva y eso es lo que la policia y la guardia civil y los del ayuntamiento no soportan


----------



## kenny220 (23 Oct 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Y ahi esta el dolor y la pena. Una chica joven, aparentemente maja, que quizas pudo estar viva algun dia posterior, no fue encontrada por ir a buscar en casa del machista malo maloso manitas.
> 
> Si el primer dia se busca lo logico y en el sitio logico podria estar viva y eso es lo que la policia y la guardia civil y los del ayuntamiento no soportan



La propia familia no denunció a las pocas horas, si no a días, ya que era frecuente desapareciera días. 

Darwin.


----------



## Visilleras (23 Oct 2022)

La verdad es que me pierdo. Es un caso lioso de cojones.
¿Qué ha pasado al final?


----------



## Hamtel (23 Oct 2022)

No tiene lógica mover un cadáver desde donde no lo han encontrado hasta otro sitio donde lo encuentren. Mientras no se encuentra el cuerpo siempre hay duda de si hay delito o se ha ido voluntariamente por cualquier movida


----------



## Buster (23 Oct 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Pues según la prensa si que hay imágenes que lo demuestran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y según la prensa el móvil de Esther se situaba en el chalet de Ramón el "Manitas" y se apagaba allí.









Esther López acudió a casa del detenido para "pillar algo": el teléfono de la desaparecida se posiciona y apaga en el chalet


Esther López continúa en paradero desconocido y 'El programa de Ana Rosa' aporta todos los detalles de la investigación, la implicación de Ramón 'El




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Buster (23 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> La verdad es que me pierdo. Es un caso lioso de cojones.
> ¿Qué ha pasado al final?



Ha pasado que no saben qué ha pasado.


----------



## Buster (25 Oct 2022)

Ya ha salido el informe de las fibras recogidas en casa de Óscar y que se analizaron para ver si había coincidencias con el abrigo de Esther. El resumen es que hay similitudes, que podría haber pasado esto y lo otro... vamos, que nada de nada.

Falta el informe con el resultado del ADN y se termina.


----------



## Buster (26 Oct 2022)

Creo que un usuario en twitter ha dado con las claves para resolver el caso de Esther López.

¿De dónde salieron los restos de pintura azul que se encontraron en la ropa de Esther?







¿Y los pinchazos en la mano?


----------



## Traska (27 Oct 2022)

lo primero es dar la enhorabuena al foro por el seguimiento que estáis haciendo sobre este caso.... estoy flipando de cosas que no sabía... Como es lógico hay cosas que no salen en TV... un saludo a tod@s

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (27 Oct 2022)

Traska dijo:


> lo primero es dar la enhorabuena al foro por el seguimiento que estáis haciendo sobre este caso.... estoy flipando de cosas que no sabía... Como es lógico hay cosas que no salen en TV... un saludo a tod@s
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk



Aqui hay gente que la conocia personalmente...


----------



## Traska (27 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Aqui hay gente que la conocia personalmente...



!! Ufff¡¡... Eso es mucho peor.... Cuando coincides con esa persona... Y encima le pasa eso, es un palo muy duro... mis más sentido pésame 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Creo que un usuario en twitter ha dado con las claves para resolver el caso de Esther López.
> 
> ¿De dónde salieron los restos de pintura azul que se encontraron en la ropa de Esther?
> 
> ...



Y esas fotos son de....?


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Creo que un usuario en twitter ha dado con las claves para resolver el caso de Esther López.
> 
> ¿De dónde salieron los restos de pintura azul que se encontraron en la ropa de Esther?
> 
> ...



¿Es en el chalet La Orquídea?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2022)

_ASESINATO RITUAL MASONICO MAFIOSO _​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Es en el chalet La Orquídea?



eso he pensado yo, solo lo conocemos por las fotos, pero es lo primero que he pensado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2022)

EL TEJADO ES PARECIDO AL QUE LA DOCTORA ORQUIDEA
DEL CIRCULO DOCTOR PAPAYA HABRIA INTRODUCIDO EN LA HISTORIA






* _




*





*______*


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2022)

*SE PARECE BASTANTE AL CHALET DE LA ORQUIDEA 
QUE CUENTA DE TWITTER ES ESA ?*
AMPLIADO A VER QUE OS PARECE
* _









______*




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2022)

QUE CALLADO SE HA QUEDADO ESTO


----------



## Buster (27 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Y esas fotos son de....?



El chalet de Ramón.









La Guardia Civil busca restos biológicos de Esther López en el coche de ‘El Manitas’


La investigación por la desaparición de la vecina de Traspinedo (Valladolid) Esther López de la Rosa, tras quince días en paradero desconocido, se cen...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2022)

pues el chalet de ramon el manitas se parece a supuesto chalet de la ORQUIEDA noseque ... que rara de ¿ " parada de despiste" ? para luego llegar al autentico antro de perversion


----------



## Pdid (27 Oct 2022)

Bueno pues ya hay datos del balizamiento. La guardia civil dice que se hace el borrado a las 11.05 y que sólo entonces el coche se desplaza.
Oscar dice que se desplaza a partir de las 11.02 y que llega al parking a las 11.16.









Novedades del caso Esther López ponen en duda la coartada de Óscar


Un nuevo informe pone en entredicho la versión de Óscar, principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther López, y revela que no se fue de compras el día en el que se borraron los datos del coche.




www.google.com


----------



## Buster (27 Oct 2022)

Hay quien está cuestionando el borrado basándose en que no hay tiempo material para llegar desde donde dicen que estaba el coche hasta el parking en 10-11 minutos.

De todas formas el tema del borrado es intrascendente si no demuestran que Óscar salió de su casa entre las 3:22 y las 9:10, que volvió a encontrar a Esther, que su coche tiene signos de haber atropellado a alguien, etc.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> En este momento creo que lo que pasó fue lo siguiente: Esther se bajó del coche de Óscar y se fue caminando hasta el chalet de Ramón. En algún momento de la n
> 
> 
> El chalet de Ramón.
> ...



Ramón? El manitas?

Si casa ya la registraron y no encontraron nada.


----------



## Buster (28 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Ramón? El manitas?
> 
> Si casa ya la registraron y no encontraron nada.



Sí, correcto.

Registraron su casa y no encontraron nada. También han registrado la casa de Óscar y lo único que han encontrado son una fibras compatibles con el forro del abrigo que llevaba Esther aunque el grosor de las mismas tiene diferencias significativas, o sea, nada.

Yo lo que digo es que los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther hacen posible que fuera andando a casa de Ramón desde el sitio en que se bajó del coche.

A ver si los publican de una vez y la gente puede hacer las comprobaciones por sí misma.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sí, correcto.
> 
> Registraron su casa y no encontraron nada. También han registrado la casa de Óscar y lo único que han encontrado son una fibras compatibles con el forro del abrigo que llevaba Esther aunque el grosor de las mismas tiene diferencias significativas, o sea, nada.
> 
> ...



Si esa pintura fuese de la casa del manitas, o de Oscar, ten por seguro que la GC hubiese encontrado algo, con las ganas de enchironar a alguien que tienen.

(Además por lo visto el tal Ramón no es que sea muy bueno limpiando)


----------



## Buster (28 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si esa pintura fuese de la casa del manitas, o de Oscar, ten por seguro que la GC hubiese encontrado algo, con las ganas de enchironar a alguien que tienen.
> 
> (Además por lo visto el tal Ramón no es que sea muy bueno limpiando)



Te recuerdo que cuando registran la casa de Ramón el cadáver de Esther todavía no había aparecido y por lo tanto no sabían qué tenían que buscar.

Dudo muchísimo que recogieran muestras de la pintura azul. ¿Por qué iban a hacerlo si no sabían que Esther iba a aparecer con restos de pintura azul en su abrigo?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Oct 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Lo dicho, estan construyendo una version para cargarle el muerto y son mcuhas horas y mcuhos dias. Al final, el encargado de emplumar la manipulacion del coche, no cae que habia baliza de otro que le queria emplumar lo de limpiar el coche.
> 
> Por querer acreditar la limpieza dle coche, contradices el montaje de tecncios que hablan de borrado. Y asi con todo. Le estan haciendo un momntaje y la culpa fue de que no se reviso el camino a casa donde cayo sola y borracha casi al 100%



Que se contradigan los montajes les da igual.

Lo que quieren y estan consiguiendo es que cuando la jueza cierre el caso y deje tranquilo al tal Oscar, la opinion publica este convencida de que es el asesino y que si se ha librado es unicamente por culpa de formalismos cuando no por culpa de la jueza.


----------



## Buster (28 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que se contradigan los montajes les da igual.
> 
> Lo que quieren y estan consiguiendo es que cuando la jueza cierre el caso y deje tranquilo al tal Oscar, la opinion publica este convencida de que es el asesino y que si se ha librado es unicamente por culpa de formalismos cuando no por culpa de la jueza.



La prensa se está centrando en la jueza y no dicen nada del fiscal. ¿Por qué? Pues porque quieren dar la sensación de que si no se detiene a Óscar es por culpa de una persona, que se ha vuelto loca o algo porque es incomprensible que con todo lo que hay no se le inicie un proceso penal.

Pero claro, el fiscal y la jueza están de acuerdo en que en este momento los tres investigados estén libres y sin cargos, y explicar que dos personas vean que no hay caso ya es más complicado. Tendrías que justificar que dos personas se han vuelto locas. ¡Locura colectiva!


----------



## Buster (29 Oct 2022)

Una persona que está analizando la investigación me comenta lo siguiente:

"Los borrados de la centralita coinciden con la instalación (1 de febrero) y la desinstalación de la baliza (2 de abril).

La instalación de las balizas se puede hacer sin autorización judicial si se cumplen ciertos supuestos:






BOE.es - BOE-A-2019-4243 Circular 4/2019, de 6 de marzo, de la Fiscal General del Estado, sobre utilización de dispositivos técnicos de captación de la imagen, de seguimiento y de localización.







www.boe.es





"Concurriendo estos dos presupuestos podrá procederse a la colocación del dispositivo de seguimiento y localización, pero, para la validez de la prueba que de aquí pudiera resultar, deben concurrir, además, dos nuevos requisitos: que la Policía Judicial dé cuenta al Juez con la mayor brevedad posible y, en todo caso, en el plazo máximo de veinticuatro horas, y que el Juez competente ratifique la medida.

En definitiva, partiendo de la menor intensidad de la injerencia en el derecho fundamental y de la inexistencia de reserva constitucional respecto del derecho a la intimidad, la Ley ha previsto que la Policía Judicial pueda instalar un dispositivo o medio técnico de seguimiento y localización sin previa habilitación judicial. Como presupuestos necesarios para ello han de concurrir dos circunstancias: la primera, que existan razones de urgencia y, la segunda, derivada de la anterior, que esa situación de urgencia haga temer razonablemente que, de no colocarse inmediatamente el dispositivo, pudiera frustrarse la investigación.

14.ª*Las prórrogas de esta medida deberán justificarse por los resultados obtenidos con su aplicación o por los datos que resulten de otras diligencias de investigación, lo que deberá reflejarse motivadamente en la resolución judicial que las acuerde.

15.ª*La Policía Judicial podrá colocar dispositivos o medios técnicos de vigilancia y localización sin habilitación judicial previa cuando la urgencia del caso haga razonablemente prever que, de no hacerlo, la investigación pudiera frustrarse.

La valoración de la necesidad de esa actuación en relación con el éxito de la investigación deberá hacerse ex ante, siendo válida cualquier actuación que potencialmente pudiera incidir en el procedimiento de manera determinante o que pudiera afectar únicamente al éxito de la investigación en relación con un concreto investigado y no con la totalidad del procedimiento.

16.ª*En los casos de colocación policial del dispositivo sin previa habilitación del Juez, la resolución judicial que se dicte deberá valorar y justificar tanto la concurrencia de los presupuestos y requisitos para la validez de la actuación policial como la pertinencia de la medida conforme a los principios generales.

Mis conclusiones:

- El dispositivo se instaló el día 1 de febrero.

- La medida comenzó el 2 de febrero.

- El dispositivo se desinstaló exactamente dos meses después (2 de abril).

- La medida se tuvo que prorrogar un mes más necesariamente.

- Me juego el cuello a que el último dato de posicionamiento que se extrae de esa baliza fue el de Cistérniga a las 11:06.

- Curioso que únicamente haya salido a la luz que el coche de O estuvo en Cistérniga desde el día 1 a las 21:05:36 hasta el día 2 a las 11:06:34. ¿Dónde estaba el coche de O a partir de las 11:06:34?

- Las fechas coinciden con los borrados."

O sea que habría sido la propia Guardia Civil la responsable del reseteo de la centralita al activar y desactivar el dispositivo de balizamiento.

A mí me cuadra porque no tiene sentido que el 25 de enero Óscar entregase su coche con la centralita intacta si tanto interés tenía en borrar las averías o lo que fuese.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> - Me juego el cuello a que el último dato de posicionamiento que se extrae de esa baliza fue el de Cistérniga a las 11:06.
> 
> - Curioso que únicamente haya salido a la luz que el coche de O estuvo en Cistérniga desde el día 1 a las 21:05:36 hasta el día 2 a las 11:06:34. ¿Dónde estaba el coche de O a partir de las 11:06:34?



Tampoco hagas mucho caso a eso, que la GC va entregando datos a la prensa segun les interesa construir el relato.

Pero vamos, a mi me parece inquietante que *en cinco o seis meses nadie pensara en requisar el coche del Oscar y sacarle los datos de la centralita*, dandole tiempo a "borrarla dos veces". 

O (no quiero ser mal pensado eh?) si que los sacaron, vieron que no habia nada y ahora solo estan interesados en machacar via medios de desinformacion que "el asesino machista borro los datos para que no lo pillaran".


----------



## Buster (29 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Tampoco hagas mucho caso a eso, que la GC va entregando datos a la prensa segun les interesa construir el relato.
> 
> Pero vamos, a mi me parece inquietante que *en cinco o seis meses nadie pensara en requisar el coche del Oscar y sacarle los datos de la centralita*, dandole tiempo a "borrarla dos veces".
> 
> O (no quiero ser mal pensado eh?) si que los sacaron, vieron que no habia nada y ahora solo estan interesados en machacar via medios de desinformacion que "el asesino machista borro los datos para que no lo pillaran".



El 25 de enero la Guardia Civil se lleva el coche de Óscar para hacerle una primera inspección, momento que debieron aprovechar para instalar el dispositivo de seguimiento.

El día 2 de febrero activan el dispositivo de balizamiento que habían puesto en el coche de Óscar.

El día 5 de febrero aparece el cuerpo de Esther.

El día 5 o 6 de abril la Guardia Civil vuelve a llevarse el coche de Óscar para una segunda inspección, momento en el que presumiblemente desinstalan el dispositivo de seguimiento.

Es en esa segunda inspección cuando dicen que quieren mirar los datos de navegación y de la centralita y se encuentran con que supuestamente han sido borrados.

¿De qué cinco o seis meses hablas?


----------



## Buster (29 Oct 2022)

No hace falta ser muy listo para llegar a la conclusión de que le piden el coche el 25 de enero y es en esos días en los que tienen el vehículo para hacer la primera inspección cuando le instalan el dispositivo de localización.

El 1 de febrero, con el dispositivo ya instalado, harían algún tipo de prueba para comprobar que funciona correctamente, momento en que provocan lo que luego será considerado el primer borrado de la centralita.

El día 2 de febrero la jueza autoriza el balizamiento y comienzan los posicionamientos.

El día de 2 abril se termina la prórroga concecida por la jueza a los investigadores para el balizamiento, y, ¡oh, casualidad!, ése es el día en que se produce el segundo borrado de la centralita.

El día ¿5? de abril

https://www.eldiadevalladolid.com/No...he-de-su-amigo

"miércoles, 6 de abril de 2022

La Guardia Civil ha intervenido en las últimas horas el coche de uno de los amigos que estuvo con Esther López"

le vuelven a requerir el vehículo a Óscar para una segunda inspección y es cuando desinstalan el dispositivo.

*Navaja de Ockham: ¿Cuál es la explicación más simple, que Óscar entregase el coche sin manipular la centralita y que luego hiciese dos borrados, uno justo el día antes de que se autorizase la activación del dispositivo y otro justo el día en que se desactivó el dispositivo de localización, o que la Guardia Civil metiera la pata?

Navaja de Ockham: ¿Cuál es la explicación más simple, que Óscar activó el modo avión y luego activó el Wi-Fi o que los investigadores mintiesen sobre eso?

Navaja de Ockham: ¿Cuál es la explicación más simple, que los forenses estén en lo cierto cuando dicen que el atropello fue en el mismo sitio donde se encontró el cadáver o que en caso de haber sido trasladado lo hubiesen hecho pasadas unas 8-10 horas tras el atropello o que los forenses se equivoquen y el cuerpo fuese trasladado varios días después del 13 de enero?*

En todos los casos yo lo tengo claro, clarinete.


----------



## Buster (29 Oct 2022)

Tampoco hace falta ser un genio para llegar a la conclusión de que un dispositivo de localización que puede tener que estar meses funcionando día y noche (como así fue: 2 de febrero-2 de abril) no funciona a pilas. Por lo tanto es lógico pensar que el dispositivo lo alimentaron con la batería del coche.

¿Pudieron haber hecho una mala conexión que provocó una especie de reseteo de la centralita que se ha interpretado como un intento de borrado?

Pues yo apostaría pasta a que eso fue lo que sucedió.

*Óscar no podía saber que la autorización de la jueza para el balizamiento de su vehículo comenzaba el 2 de febrero y que terminaría el 2 de abril.*

¿Fue casualidad que hiciese un borrado de la centralita justo el 2 de abril, justo el día en que acababa la autorización judicial?

Más navaja de Ockham y menos manipulaciones de los investigadores y de la prensa.


----------



## Buster (29 Oct 2022)

Es muy posible que instalaran un localizador de este tipo:



Como ya supuse se conecta a la batería del coche como explican en el minuto 4 y también a la bomba de inyección. Y en el minuto 12:10 también comenta que pasa por la centralita, que es lo que habilita el encendido cuando se acciona la llave de contacto.

Algo pasó al activar y desactivar el dispositivo que generó errores que fueron detectados por la centralita y no es casualidad que ambos errores estén relacionados con el inmovilizador.

Ahí tenéis una explicación técnica y plausible de lo que sucedió.

Una explicación que tiene mucho más sentido que la casualidad quisiera que justo el día antes de empezar el seguimiento y justo el día en que se terminó el seguimiento, precisamente ésos y no otros días, Óscar hiciera un borrado de la centralita que no hizo antes de entregar su coche para que lo inspeccionaran la primera vez.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El 25 de enero la Guardia Civil se lleva el coche de Óscar para hacerle una primera inspección, momento que debieron aprovechar para instalar el dispositivo de seguimiento.
> 
> El día 2 de febrero activan el dispositivo de balizamiento que habían puesto en el coche de Óscar.
> 
> ...



Hablo de que segun se desprende de las acusaciones de que "borro datos del coche" en febrero y en abril, dichos datos no estuvieran ya en posesion de la GC sabiendo que en enero ya le requisaron en vehiculo.

No es extraño que en enero no indagaran en el ordenador del T-Roc de uno de los sospechosos, despues de requisarselo e incluso manipularlo para instalar una baliza?

O entendieron que es mas provechoso para sus intereses acusarlo ante la opinion publica de "borrar datos", que presentar dichos datos?


----------



## OBDC (30 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hablo de que segun se desprende de las acusaciones de que "borro datos del coche" en febrero y en abril, dichos datos no estuvieran ya en posesion de la GC sabiendo que en enero ya le requisaron en vehiculo.
> 
> No es extraño que en enero no indagaran en el ordenador del T-Roc de uno de los sospechosos, despues de requisarselo e incluso manipularlo para instalar una baliza?
> 
> O entendieron que es mas provechoso para sus intereses acusarlo ante la opinion publica de "borrar datos", que presentar dichos datos?



Lo que posiblemente ocurrió es que no tomaron los datos y al meterle la baliza los borraron, y ahora que el juez les pide los datos no van a decir que por negligencia no los tomaron y que ademas se los cargaron al meter la baliza.
La verdad que esto cada vez más parece que la necesidad de encontrar un culpable es imperiosa para tapar todo el cúmulo de posibles negligencias que se han seguido por la ofuscación de dar circo mediático al ministerio de desigualdad...
Que miedo caer en la mira del aparato mediático estatal, las garantías mínimas se desvanecen si eres el tonto útil.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Buster (30 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hablo de que segun se desprende de las acusaciones de que "borro datos del coche" en febrero y en abril, dichos datos no estuvieran ya en posesion de la GC sabiendo que en enero ya le requisaron en vehiculo.
> 
> No es extraño que en enero no indagaran en el ordenador del T-Roc de uno de los sospechosos, despues de requisarselo e incluso manipularlo para instalar una baliza?
> 
> O entendieron que es mas provechoso para sus intereses acusarlo ante la opinion publica de "borrar datos", que presentar dichos datos?



Lo que hicieron entre el 25 y el 30 de enero, durante la primera inspección, no se conoce porque a los investigadores no les interesa que se filtre esa información. No sabemos qué hicieron, cómo lo hicieron, qué encontraron o no encontraron en la inspección de enero.

Por lo tanto es posible que en la primera inspección comprobasen la centralita y no lo están diciendo.

No creo que hubiera datos que fueran borrados y si los hubo, habría sido la propia Guardia Civil la que provocó el borrado al activar el dispositivo de localización.

Los investigadores tienen un problemón de los gordos. ¿Qué cara se le quedaría a la familia si se presentara el Teniente Coronel y les dijera que en las batidas no buscaron en el sitio donde se encontró el cadáver? ¿Qué cara le quedaría a la hermana si, tras meses de estar saliendo en progamas y pidiendo justicia, el Teniente Coronel le dice que la cagaron con el tema del balizamiento y que en realidad no tienen nada contra Óscar?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Oct 2022)

Puede que se cargaran los datos del coche, si.

Desde luego que despues de haber tenido un mes entero el cadaver de la pobre chavala tirado en una punta del pueblo mientras realizaban todas las batidas por la contraria, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa de los "expertos" de la GC y sus mandos politicos.


----------



## Buster (30 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que son conscientes de todas las cagadas y han decidido hacer una huída hacia adelante hasta el día en que la jueza decida archivar el caso. Creo que pretenden dejar a la jueza como la mala de la película y simular que ellos ya tenían al culpable pero que por culpa de ella no se detuvo al principal sospechoso.

Si tuviera que apostar lo haría a que los investigadores no entregarán el relato fáctico de los hechos que la jueza les pidió. Si lo hicieran se verían todas las carencias de la investigación y que su teoría del atropello con el T-Roc de Óscar no se sostiene por ningún lado.


----------



## pepinox (30 Oct 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Yo creo que son conscientes de todas las cagadas y han decidido hacer una huída hacia adelante hasta el día en que la jueza decida archivar el caso. Creo que pretenden dejar a la jueza como la mala de la película y simular que ellos ya tenían al culpable pero que por culpa de ella no se detuvo al principal sospechoso.
> 
> Si tuviera que apostar lo haría a que los investigadores no entregarán el relato fáctico de los hechos que la jueza les pidió. Si lo hicieran se verían todas las carencias de la investigación y que su teoría del atropello con el T-Roc de Óscar no se sostiene por ningún lado.



Te cito para la posteridad. Creo que has dado en el clavo.


----------



## Buster (1 Nov 2022)

Aquí tenéis la información que durante meses los medios de comunicación no han querido que la gente viera: los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther.







Como se puede ver Esther nunca se ubica en la calle Uno, que es donde vive Óscar y que es donde a partir de las 3:22 se le ubica a él:







Con estas pruebas en la mano lo que se puede afimar no existiendo prueba en contra es que desde que Óscar dejó a Esther no se volvieron a ver.


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Nov 2022)

@Buster y estas pruebas las has obtenido de?

Sin acritud, y entendiendo que es un caso que puede traer de cabeza , sobre todo por la información o desinformación, me gustaría saber que tipo de intereses tienes para publicar tanto tiempo y tantos mensajes seguidos, si es que los tienes, a no ser que sea pura obsesión y aburrimiento, que también lo entiendo.


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> @Buster y estas pruebas las has obtenido de?
> 
> Sin acritud, y entendiendo que es un caso que puede traer de cabeza , sobre todo por la información o desinformación, me gustaría saber que tipo de intereses tienes para publicar tanto tiempo y tantos mensajes seguidos, si es que los tienes, a no ser que sea pura obsesión y aburrimiento, que también lo entiendo.



A mí me pasó la página con los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther una persona que conocí en twitter. No sé quién le pasó los infomes a esa persona.

Este tipo de casos (mediáticos y complicados) me empezaron a interesar cuando fue el caso Asunta. Cuando la niña apareció muerta yo conocía el caso de Dolores Vázquez, pero en su momento no me interesé por él y no le di mayor importancia a las maniobras que habían hecho los investigadores para incriminarla cuando realmente no tenían nada contra ella.

Cuando empezaron a salir las primeras noticias sobre el caso Asunta me interesé por él porque yo viví durante muchos años prácticamente enfrente de donde vivían Rosario y Asunta, así que conocía con los ojos cerrados la calle donde vivían, la calle donde vívía Alfonso Basterra, la calle donde Rosario tenía el parking donde guardaba el Mercedes, la calle donde está la gasolinera que las captó a las dos juntas camino del chalet de Teo, ...

Al principio leía las noticias como lo haría cualquier persona, pensando que las informaciones eran de fiar. Pero al poco tiempo de empezar el caso un día publicaron una noticia que decía: "A Asunta le dieron una dosis mortal de Orfidal con la comida". Y poco después publicaron una de las últimas fotografías donde se ve a Asunta con vida, que es una imagen captada por la cámara de seguridad del banco que hace esquina entre la calle donde vivía el padre y la calle donde vivía Asunta con la madre. Esa imagen se captó a las 17:20. Entonces saltó el chip en mi cabeza: ¿cómo es posible que le hayan dado una dosis mortal de un somnífero y más de dos horas después Asunta esté caminando por su propio pie por la calle?

Y a partir de ahí empecé a analizar la investigación y las noticias que salían en prensa. Tuve a muchísima gente en contra porque decía que la versión oficial no tenía ni pies ni cabeza pero al final mis comentarios hasta tuvieron repercusión en el documental que "Bambú Producciones" hizo sobre el caso. Yo insistí hasta la saciedad que no tenía ningún sentido que si el plan era decir que Alfonso se quedó toda la tarde en casa, él y Asunta hubieran salido un sábado a las 6 de la tarde por una de las calles principales del centro de Santiago de Compostela, una calle que estaba a pocos metros de la calle donde Asunta vivía con su madre y de la calle donde vivía su padre. En esa zona era muy probable que alguien que los conociese los hubiese visto, así que no tenía sentido salir a la calle. Al final insistí tanto que varios foreros de burbuja se pusieron a darle vueltas y llegaron a la conclusión de que si estaba en lo cierto se podía demostrar que Clara Baltar, una testigo que había aparecido tres meses después de la muerte de Asunta y que decía que había visto al padre con la hija en la calle, no podía estar en lo cierto. Los foreros se pusieron en contacto con la productora y les dijeron que comprobasen la cámara del Banco Sabadell sobre las 6:22-6:23 de la tarde. Esa cámara demostró que el testimonio de Clara Baltar no podía ser cierto porque a esa hora Asunta ya iba montada en el coche con Rosario camino de Teo.

La lección que aprendí fue que en los casos mediáticos y complicados los investigadores filtran información a la prensa incluso cuando el caso está bajo secreto de sumario, lo cual es delito, y que lo hacen para influir en la opinión pública e ir marcando el camino para cuando llegue el juicio. Igual que hicieron con Dolores Vázquez.

Al cabo de unos años hubo otro caso de similares características. El conocido como el caso de la viuda de la CAM. Puedes ver cómo comenté el caso:






Los 23 indicios en el crimen de la viuda de la CAM


Los 23 indicios contra el yerno son: 1 Las tensiones familiares eran insoportables. El acusado tenía motivos para matar. 2 El yerno mintió cuando negó a la policía que la familia de su mujer estaba dividida. 3 Sólo tres personas y el yerno sabían que esa tarde María del Carmen iría al...




www.burbuja.info





Y ahora me he encontrado con otro caso mediático donde los investigadores están volviendo a usar a la prensa para inculpar a una persona sin tener verdaderas pruebas contra él: el caso de Esther López.


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

¿A dónde podría haber ido Esther andando en esos 10 minutos y en esos 958 metros?

Pues por ejemplo al chalet del primer detenido y uno de los actuales investigados:









Calle Tres to Bodegas Vizar







www.google.com


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> @Buster y estas pruebas las has obtenido de?
> 
> Sin acritud, y entendiendo que es un caso que puede traer de cabeza , sobre todo por la información o desinformación, me gustaría saber que tipo de intereses tienes para publicar tanto tiempo y tantos mensajes seguidos, si es que los tienes, a no ser que sea pura obsesión y aburrimiento, que también lo entiendo.



Y por si no te fías de que los posicionamientos sean verdaderos, compara con los que había publicados:









Los posicionamientos sitúan el móvil de Esther López en Valladolid mientras el de Óscar estaba en Traspinedo


El teléfono de la joven emite señal cinco horas después de su desaparición el 13 de enero, a las 8.49, en el número 65 de la calle Estación de la capital vallisoletana y a esa hora el del investigado lo ubica en su casa de El Romeral / El informe de la Guardia Civil suprime algunas ubicaciones...




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es


----------



## hefesto (2 Nov 2022)

Y despues de que O la dejara a donde fue E,has mirado los posicionamientos,


----------



## Gusman (2 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que posiblemente ocurrió es que no tomaron los datos y* al meterle la baliza *los borraron, y ahora que el juez les pide los datos no van a decir que por negligencia no los tomaron y que ademas se los cargaron al meter la baliza.
> La verdad que esto cada vez más parece que la necesidad de encontrar un culpable es imperiosa para tapar todo el cúmulo de posibles negligencias que se han seguido por la ofuscación de dar circo mediático al ministerio de desigualdad...
> Que miedo caer en la mira del aparato mediático estatal, las garantías mínimas se desvanecen si eres el tonto útil.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Para baliza la que te metes tu por el culo cada noche, pirata.


----------



## Lammero (2 Nov 2022)

Peaso hilo multipeich, petado de shills. Aquí pasa algo pero paso de averiguarlo, no me he leído ni la primera página xD

Estoy escarmentado.


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

Los posicionamientos de Google son relativos al dispositivo que ubica al móvil, o sea, tu móvil está a X distancia de un dispositivo Wi-Fi que Google tiene en sus bases de datos y que lo tiene localizado en una dirección. Esa posición con respecto al dispositivo sólo permite conocer la distancia aproximada a la que te encuentras del dispositivo emisor de la red Wi-Fi, pero no permite saber si estás al norte, al sur, ... del dispositivo.

Cuando los posicionamientos se obtienen de antenas de telefonía también se emplea la intensidad de la señal a la celda de la antena para calcular la distancia desde el móvil hasta la antena. Cuando estás en una ciudad se puede triangular la posición. En el caso de Esther no se puede triangular porque en la zona donde pasó todo sólo hay una antena de telefonía.

Así que respondiendo a la pregunta (¿A dónde fue Esther después de que Óscar la dejara?) la respuesta es que no se sabe con seguridad.

Pudo haber ido andando hasta el chalet de Ramón, pero también es posible que hubiese ido en otra dirección y hubiese ido a otra vivienda. Incluso es posible que fuera hacia la carretera donde apareció muerta, aunque eso no tendría demasiado sentido porque si estaba volviendo a casa por ahí daba más vuelta.


----------



## Traska (2 Nov 2022)

¿ sabéis donde se puede ver el informe? Gracias 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

Traska dijo:


> ¿ sabéis donde se puede ver el informe?



No estamos dentro de tu cabeza.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Para baliza la que te metes tu por el culo cada noche, pirata.




Que poco control que tienes de imaginarte culos de hombres y pollas.
Sigues revisando el hilo para ver si ya te incriminaron a ti o no? 
Eres tú el que conocía mucho a esta chica, no?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Traska (2 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> No estamos dentro de tu cabeza.



más de lo que tu te cres 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

Si lo estuviésemos sabríamos de qué informe hablas.


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

¿Quién puso en 'modo avión' el teléfono de Esther López la noche de su muerte?


Caso Esther López: Solo un 4 % de las pruebas biológicas recogidas en casa de Óscar probarían que la joven estuvo allí Las pruebas recogidas por los investigadores en casa de Óscar no sitúan a Esther en ese lugar




www.diariodesevilla.es





"¿Quién puso en 'modo avión' el teléfono de Esther López la noche de su muerte?"

Nadie.







Como se puede ver en este informe, el móvil que se puso en modo avión fue el de Óscar, pero en ningún momento se dice que el de Esther se pusiese en modo avión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Nov 2022)

fijaros que a mano tienen los moviles de la ciudadania

cuando interesa... jijijijij 





* Santander pega un bote con la alerta de emergencias del Gobierno

*

*Todos los teléfonos se han puesto a sonar a la vez, a las 11.20 horas, con el simulacro de aviso masivo que, a pesar de haber sido anunciado una y otra vez, ha dado un buen susto a los ciudadanos*










Santander pega un bote con la alerta de emergencias del Gobierno


Todos los teléfonos se han puesto a sonar a la vez, a las 11.20 horas, con el simulacro de aviso masivo que, a pesar de haber sido anunciado una y otra vez, ha dado un b




www.eldiariomontanes.es




MARIÑA ÁLVAREZ Santander




Lunes, 24 octubre 2022, 14:34 
¡Meeee!, ¡meee!, ¡meeee....! Mira que nos habían avisado, que de 11.00 a 11.15 a los teléfonos situados en el área de Santander iba a llegar una alerta del Ministerio de Interior para probar un sistema de emergencias. Pero no por anunciado, ha dado menos susto. Porque se hizo de rogar el mensajito. De hecho, ya nos habíamos olvidado del aviso cuando, a las 11.19, muchos ya creían que se habían librado y que su móvil no había sido elegido para el ensayo, y entonces todos los móviles empezaron a vibrar y emitir ese escandaloso pitido de sirena, tan inquietante que bien podría avisar de un tsunami, de un bombardeo inminente o hasta del apocalipsis.
Ha dado igual que tuviéramos el teléfono en silencio para prevenir sobresaltos, porque el aparato se ha puesto a sonar como si no hubiera un mañana generando unos maravillosos momentos de hermanamiento del miedo en el supermercado, en los autobuses, en las aulas, en las empresas, en el parque, por la calle... ¡Meeee, meeeee, meeee! Y le ha pasado tanto a santanderinos como a foráneos, ya que el mensaje le ha llegado a los teléfonos conectados en las antenas de Santander, área geográfica incluida hoy en este ensayo, junto a territorios de Asturias y de Andalucía.
Y daba igual si en previsión de lo que iba a ocurrir usted ha cogido el coche para escaparse de Santander, porque en muchos casos el aparato siguió conectado a la antena de la capital cántabra que acababa de dejar atrás y también se activaron alarmas en Bezana, en Maliaño... Y lo dicho, de nada valió tampoco tener el teléfono silenciado, bloqueado, o en modo 'No molestar', porque ha funcionado también en estos casos, muy importante para garantizar que el usuario lea el aviso por si de verdad pasara algo terrible. Ha entrado, por tanto, en todos los teléfonos encendidos y en red. Solamente no ha sonado en los teléfonos apagados o en modo avión.
Galería.
















* Así se hará el despliegue *
La tecnología ES-Alert, conocida como el sistema 112 inverso, se integra en la Red de Alerta Nacional y permite a las autoridades de Protección Civil enviar mensajes de alerta generalizados e inmediatos a los teléfonos móviles localizados en un área afectada por una emergencia o catástrofe. El despliegue forma parte de las medidas incluidas en el Plan para la Conectividad y las Infraestructuras digitales y el Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y Resiliencia.
El sistema fue desplegado el 21 de junio fruto de la colaboración entre los Ministerios del Interior y de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital y está financiado por los fondos de recuperación europeos.
En concreto, las pruebas que han comenzado hoy en las comunidades autónomas de Cantabria, Andalucía y Asturias; seguirán el 27 de octubre en Extremadura, Comunidad Valenciana y Galicia; el 2 de noviembre se desarrollarán en Murcia, Baleares, Madrid, Aragón, Navarra y Cataluña; el 10 de noviembre se efectuarán en País Vasco, Castilla y León, Canarias y Ceuta y concluirán el 16 de noviembre en Castilla-La Manch




​


----------



## Buster (2 Nov 2022)

Pongo otra demostración de que los investigadores son unos inútiles cortesía de la misma persona que comentó la tremendísima casualidad que supone que Óscar hiciese los borrados de la centralita justo el día en que se activó y se desactivó el dispositivo de balizamiento.



















Es para mear y no echar gota lo tontos que son.


----------



## Gusman (2 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que poco control que tienes de imaginarte culos de hombres y pollas.
> Sigues revisando el hilo para ver si ya te incriminaron a ti o no?
> Eres tú el que conocía mucho a esta chica, no?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Conozco mas a tu madre.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Conozco mas a tu madre.



Ya te buscan los caballero caballero?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (2 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya te buscan los caballero caballero?
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Pues diles que estoy con tu madre que vengan que tiene para todos. Es insaciable.


----------



## DEREC (2 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Pongo otra demostración de que los investigadores son unos inútiles cortesía de la misma persona que comentó la tremendísima casualidad que supone que Óscar hiciese los borrados de la centralita justo el día en que se activó y se desactivó el dispositivo de balizamiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevan como pollos sin cabeza desde el dia 1. No tienen NADA de NADA. Todo el cuento de la ubicacion era para ver si Oscar cantaba y no ha cantado. Toda la declaracion de Oscar es consistente, continua y concuerda con la geolocalizacion. Si no es inocente es un genio del crimen.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues diles que estoy con tu madre que vengan que tiene para todos. Es insaciable.



Ya te tienen identificado, por el rastro de aceite.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 Nov 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Llevan como pollos sin cabeza desde el dia 1. No tienen NADA de NADA. Todo el cuento de la ubicacion era para ver si Oscar cantaba y no ha cantado. Toda la declaracion de Oscar es consistente, continua y concuerda con la geolocalizacion. Si no es inocente es un genio del crimen.



Ya mismo sale en la prensa que se va de cañas con Antonio Angles y que el Vaquilla era un primo lejano suyo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Ya mismo sale en la prensa que se va de cañas con Antonio Angles y que el Vaquilla era un primo lejano suyo



Te crees que no habran rebuscado hasta si de pequeño robo un bollicao en el super, para poder publicarlo a bombo y platillo?

De que se mete farlopa a capazos no pueden decir nada, porque su amiga la finada no le iria a la zaga.


----------



## Buster (3 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> De que se mete farlopa a capazos no pueden decir nada, porque su amiga la finada no le iria a la zaga.



Sobre Esther corre una historia, contada por su amigo Carolo, en la que se dice que le robó 1 kg. de cocaína a un exnovio.









Carolo: «La actitud de Óscar tras la desaparición de Esther López nunca me pareció normal»


La jueza levanta el secreto de sumario sobre el interrogatorio del tercer investigado, quien aseguró a la UCO que si la joven «se hubiera bajado del coche» en el cruce d




www.elnortedecastilla.es





"Los investigadores le preguntaron también si sabía si su amiga tenía algún problema y Carolo señalo que lo último que le comentó, el 3 de enero pasado, (diez días antes de su desaparición) fue que un novio con el que estuvo tres años de convivencia la acusó de haberle robado un kilo de cocaína («el consumo de droga entre ellos era diario y muy alto») y le dio una paliza. Esta brutal agresión también se la contó Esther a Ramón G., el único de los tres investigados que estuvo cinco días detenido bajo la sospecha de encubrimiento, antes de ser encontrado el cuerpo sin vida de su vecina. Durante su interrogatorio ante la jueza, aseguró que, una noche que ella se quedó a dormir en el salón de su casa, Esther le contó que su anterior pareja le había dado una paliza con un bate de béisbol."

La historia no parece muy creíble, pero ahí queda.


----------



## hefesto (5 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sobre Esther corre una historia, contada por su amigo Carolo, en la que se dice que le robó 1 kg. de cocaína a un exnovio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que conclusiones sacas después de analizar los posicionamientos y la información que hay en otros medios.


----------



## Buster (5 Nov 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Que conclusiones sacas después de analizar los posicionamientos y la información que hay en otros medios.



Que los posicionamientos por sí solos no van a resolver el caso.


----------



## Buster (5 Nov 2022)

"entre las 08:55:04 y las 09:12:05 horas del día 13 de enero de 2022, es COMPATIBLE con la realización de un inicio de desplazamiento desde la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo a su paso por la N-122, en dirección a Tudela de Duero" 

¿Cómo que es compatible? ¿Hubo desplazamiento o no hubo desplazamiento? ¿En qué se basan para pensar que lo hubo?

¿El móvil de Esther se desplazó a horas en que Óscar ya estaba en Valladolid?

La prensa está haciendo muy mal su trabajo si preguntas como ésas no tienen respuesta casi un año después de la desaparición de Esther.


----------



## Pdid (5 Nov 2022)

Es decir, los dos están juntos hasta las 3.16 aprox. Oscar se va a su casa y está de las 3.40 a las 9.10 cuando sale hacia Valladolid.
Y Esther se va pie y a las 3.38 no se mueve ya del lugar, así que me supongo que será cuando le sucede el incidente. No es posible que el movil de Esther fuese a Valladolid ya que la precisión va a peor, si fuese a Valladolid sucedería lo contrario ya que detectaría más antenas.

El Evento sistema de Oscar recuerdo que daba parecido a los posicionamientos.. Esther no tiene?

No acabo de entender que digan que Esther no tiene conexiones, en los posicionamientos se ve que si. Nunca tiene el móvil en modo avión. El de Oscar hasta las 9.10 está en su casa y no hay posicionamientos. Porque afirman que no tiene conexiones? Yo creo que ninguno de los móviles estuvo en modo avión. 

Saco esas conclusiones viendo ese informe que has puesto juntamente con lo de los posicionamientos y el Evento sistema de Oscar.


----------



## Buster (5 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Es decir, los dos están juntos hasta las 3.16 aprox. Oscar se va a su casa y está de las 3.40 a las 9.10 cuando sale hacia Valladolid.
> Y Esther se va pie y a las 3.38 no se mueve ya del lugar, así que me supongo que será cuando le sucede el incidente. No es posible que el movil de Esther fuese a Valladolid ya que la precisión va a peor, si fuese a Valladolid sucedería lo contrario ya que detectaría más antenas.
> 
> El Evento sistema de Oscar recuerdo que daba parecido a los posicionamientos.. Esther no tiene?
> ...



Por supuesto que existe el "Evento Sistema" del móvil de Esther pero los medios de comunicación no lo han querido publicar. Si lo publicaran se caería lo de que Óscar puso el móvil de Esther en modo avión por ejemplo. Ese informe es muy importante que salga a la luz para ver el consumo de batería y conocer si el móvil fue apagado manualmente o se apagó porque se quedó sin batería.

Lo de decir que el móvil de Esther no tiene posicionamientos es una mentira para respaldar otra mentira: que Óscar puso el móvil de Esther en modo avión a la misma hora que puso el suyo.

Los investigadores han estado filtrando lo que les interesaba para intentar controlar el relato de lo sucedido pero afortunadamente la jueza ha aguantado la presión y se ha mantenido firme. Supongo que la detención sin pruebas de Ramón durante 6 días fue algo determinante para posteriores actuaciones.


----------



## Avulense64 (5 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sobre Esther corre una historia, contada por su amigo Carolo, en la que se dice que le robó 1 kg. de cocaína a un exnovio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego dicen que la vida en los pueblos es más sana. Los cojones. Gente hecha y derecha supuestamente madura pasando sus días poniéndose hasta el culo de droga. Patético. Lo normal es acabar mal.


----------



## Pdid (5 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Por supuesto que existe el "Evento Sistema" del móvil de Esther pero los medios de comunicación no lo han querido publicar. Si lo publicaran se caería lo de que Óscar puso el móvil de Esther en modo avión por ejemplo. Ese informe es muy importante que salga a la luz para ver el consumo de batería y conocer si el móvil fue apagado manualmente o se apagó porque se quedó sin batería.
> 
> Lo de decir que el móvil de Esther no tiene posicionamientos es una mentira para respaldar otra mentira: que Óscar puso el móvil de Esther en modo avión a la misma hora que puso el suyo.
> 
> Los investigadores han estado filtrando lo que les interesaba para intentar controlar el relato de lo sucedido pero afortunadamente la jueza ha aguantado la presión y se ha mantenido firme. Supongo que la detención sin pruebas de Ramón durante 6 días fue algo determinante para posteriores actuaciones.



. 
Y por cierto, otra cosa que demuestra el posicionamiento de Oscar es que pasó por la zona del lavadero de coches pero a hora distinta a la dicha y no paró. Se cae la limpieza del coche al dia siguiente. 
Lo de la centralita concuerdo con su teoría del balizamiento y la activación/desactivación que producen el borrado. Oscar no sabía que estaba balizado.
La abolladura del coche se la debió hacer la grua al trasladarlo a dependencias policiales.
Lo de las fibras no lo veo relevante.

Falta el evento sistema de Esther pues y después sólo falta el ADN... miedo me da lo que puedan sacar de ahí. Pero si fuese relevante creo que ya se sabría, es hacer una PCR y ver si es sangre o no. 

Sigo diciendo que esto ha sido una muerte accidental con muy mala suerte por parte de la finada, es lo más lógico. 
Lo que si está claro que los investigadores van a por todas.
Será por equivocarse en las búsquedas en casa de Ramón los primeros días y todo el show que montaron en la tele? 

Otra cosa que tengo clara es que el vendedor se va a hacer rico a base de demandar cuando acabe esto. Si es que esto no diese un giro inesperado, claro.


----------



## Buster (5 Nov 2022)

Ya han pasado 26 días desde que el 10 de octubre la jueza autorizó el análisis del ADN para determinar su procedencia. Un análisis de ese tipo se tarda 48 horas en hacerse. Teniendo en cuenta que el caso de Esther López es el más mediático del año y la urgencia en resolverlo dado que todo el mundo se está impacientando, es evidente que el análisis ya se ha hecho y sólo están esperando para que se haga público.

Teniendo en cuenta la fecha en que se hizo público el informe del perito de SEADA sobre la centralita y que el informe del análisis de las fibras hecho por el laboratorio de Lugo estaba fechado prácticamente el mismo día pero que se publicó días después, yo calculé que los resultados del análisis del ADN se harán públicos el 10 de noviembre. La separación temporal obedece a un motivo claro: los informes no terminan de apuntalar la acusación contra Óscar, así que en vez de publicarlos en días consecutivos dejan pasar un tiempo para seguir con la matraca del borrado de la centralita y el resto de gilipolleces para que la gente se olvide de que los resultados de los informes no están cambiando nada.

Si España fuera USA estoy de acuerdo en que se haría millonario a base de demandas, pero esto es España y ni siquiera se perseguirá a la persona o personas que filtraron informes de un caso cuando estaba bajo secreto de sumario.


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

La sangre de Esther López en sus manos refuerza la tesis de la Guardia Civil: sobrevivió a un impacto


La Guardia Civil detecta varios restos de sangre de Esther López en algunas de sus prendas, en su bolso y en sus propias manos




okdiario.com





"Esther sufrió una herida en la frente por la que sangró, y bastante, ya que su sangre llegó a la blusa ya la camiseta que vestía aquella noche, pero también llegó a sus manos."

¿De verdad alguien se cree que si Esther, en esas condiciones, hubiera sido metida en el maletero, no habría dejado algo más que un pequeño rastro de ADN al fondo del maletero?

¿De verdad alguien se cree que si Óscar hubiera limpiado el maletero, los investigadores no lo sabrían? La sangre no sale con agua y jabón, y menos en una superficie como es la moqueta de un coche. Óscar tendría que haber usado lejía o un producto parecido y los investigadores lo sabrían porque la lejía altera los tejidos.


----------



## Esflinter (7 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> Ahora nos echarán la culpa a todos los hombres en general y pedirán más leyes discriminatorias.



Tu pinta de inocente no tienes


----------



## Celedonio2 (7 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Es decir, los dos están juntos hasta las 3.16 aprox. Oscar se va a su casa y está de las 3.40 a las 9.10 cuando sale hacia Valladolid.
> Y Esther se va pie y a las 3.38 no se mueve ya del lugar, así que me supongo que será cuando le sucede el incidente. No es posible que el movil de Esther fuese a Valladolid ya que la precisión va a peor, si fuese a Valladolid sucedería lo contrario ya que detectaría más antenas.
> 
> El Evento sistema de Oscar recuerdo que daba parecido a los posicionamientos.. Esther no tiene?
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo con tu reflexión.¿pq si va a Valladolid...con TROPECIENTAS antenas y un montón de puntos de acceso...solo empareja con uno de ellos hasta tener un accuracy de más de 14 km??? ¿No será que ese movil realmente nuncas salió de Traspinedo?.


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo con tu reflexión.¿pq si va a Valladolid...con TROPECIENTAS antenas y un montón de puntos de acceso...solo empareja con uno de ellos hasta tener un accuracy de más de 14 km??? ¿No será que ese movil realmente nuncas salió de Traspinedo?.



Que el móvil nunca salió de Traspinedo yo diría que es un hecho. Si hubiera estado en Valladolid se habría conectado a las antenas de allí y los informes de telefonía dicen que siempre estuvo conectado a la antena de Traspinedo.

A las 3:40 Óscar se mete en el interior de su vivienda y deja de haber posicionamientos a pesar de que no pone el móvil en modo avión hasta las 6:53. Conclusión: en el interior de una vivienda deja de haber posicionamientos.

Que a las 3:38 el móvil de Esther deje de tener posicionamientos fiables podría significar que ella también entró en el interior de una vivienda.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Nov 2022)

El accuracy en que se mide?. Cuanto más es mayor precisión o es menor precisión?.

Lo digo porque el teléfono de Esther si da 64 en una calle de Valladolid, tambien da 14.000


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

El caso va como comentaba. Faltan 2 informes por entregar:









Dos informes le faltan a la jueza para completar «el relato» de lo que le pasó a Esther López


La Guardia Civil necesita probar que el coche del autolavado es el de Óscar S. y de qué tipo son los restos biológicos recogidos en su chaqueta y el maletero con el ADN




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> El accuracy en que se mide?. Cuanto más es mayor precisión o es menor precisión?.
> 
> Lo digo porque el teléfono de Esther si da 64 en una calle de Valladolid, tambien da 14.000



Se mide en metros. Cuanto menor sea, mayor la precisión.

Un "accuracy" de 8 significaría que el móvil está a 8 metros del dispositivo que Google utiliza para la ubicación.

Al posicionamiento en la calle Estación de Valladolid yo no le encuentro explicación. En forocoches abrí un tema en el foro de electrónica por si alguien conoce cómo funcionan técnicamente los posicionamientos pero nadie ha respondido.

Tampoco le encuentro explicación al posicionamiento que ubica a Esther a 958 metros de la calle Tres. Los dispositivos Wi-Fi en exterior tienen un alcance inferior a 100 metros.

Alguna gente piensa que esos posicionamientos se generan a partir de las rutas más frecuentes que hace la gente. Serían ubicaciones mediante "ruta predictiva".


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

Artículo completo de "El Norte de Castilla":

"Cientos de páginas después, en un incensante goteo de informes poco concluyentes e incluso algunas veces contradictorios y rayanos en lo surrealista (el tenedor de postre coincidente con las nueve marcas redondeadas en una de las manos de Esther López), a la Guardia Civil le quedan, de momento, dos balas en la recámara para poder presentarle a la jueza un relato consistente de lo que le pasó a Esther López tras desaparecer la madrugada del 13 de enero de 2022 y un conjunto de pruebas que impliquen a un presunto autor o autores de la muerte violenta. Se trata de dos informes, uno técnico y otro biológico, ambos considerados «de gran relevancia para la investigación» por el equipo que está a cargo del caso desde hace más de nueve meses.

La titular del Juzgado de Instrucción 5 de Valladolid está a la espera de recibir el informe que autorizó a la empresa Ingeniería y Seguridad Vial, radicada en Porriño (Pontevedra), para realizar un estudio que permita determinar el nivel de correspondencia entre el vehículo de Óscar S., un Volkswagen T-Roc, y el que aparece en unas imágenes en un autolavado de la calle Vázquez de Menchaca, en el polígono de Argales, entre las 15:18 y las 15:35 horas del 13 de enero, el día de la desaparición de la vecina de Traspinedo. El principal investigado del caso siempre ha negado que lavara su vehículo entonces y en ese lugar tan alejado de sus rutas habituales, mientras que la Guardia Civil, desde su primera inspección ocular, destacó que el coche se había limpiado «a conciencia».

La empresa gallega ISV es la encargada de estudiar las imágenes de las grabaciones de los circuitos cerrados de televisión de la empresa Iberdrola y el supermercado Gadis en las que aparece un coche de las mismas características del que tiene el investigado en la estación de servicio Gas Express. En ese tramo horario, esta localización del coche coincide con la ubicación registrada por el terminal telefónico del investigado que figura en el informe técnico de mayo pasado elaborado por el Departamento contra el Cibercrimen de la UCO. En concreto, esa localización del sospechoso en el lavadero de vehículos próximo a la avenida de Zamora está corroborada por los posicionamientos de su terminal Iphone registrados en su cuenta de Google.

Los sistemas de grabación de las instalaciones del complejo de la empresa Iberdrola y el Supermercado Gadis captaron las imágenes de un vehículo de las mismas características del coche de Óscar S. mientras estuvo en una de las cabinas de lavado aproximadamente 17 minutos. Los investigadores consideran necesario «abundar en las indagaciones al objeto de acreditar o descartar la posibilidad de que se trate del mismo vehículo».

Para realizar esta comparativa, el vehículo indubitado es escaneado en tres dimensiones «para obtener un modelo virtual de coincidencia exacta con la realidad» y se escanearía la vía pública en la que se observa el vehículo dubitado, con los que se obtendría un escenario en tres dimensiones en el que se insertaría el coche «indubitado» a fin de comprobar la correspondencia con el vídeo de seguridad grabado el 13 de enero de 2022.

Los investigadores consideran «de gran relevancia para la investigación» el estudio de la empresa gallega para establecer si Óscar S. lavó el coche pocas horas después de la desaparición de Esther, algo que el sospechoso ha negado ante la jueza

Para los investigadores, este estudio es procedente porque «permitiría establecer o descartar de manera objetiva si el vehículo dubitado que acude al lavadero escasas horas después de la desaparición de Esther López pudiera ser el mismo del que hacía uso Óscar S., una circunstancia que resultaría de gran relevancia para la investigación».

El hecho de que el investigado se hubiera podido desplazar hasta un lavadero de vehículos diferente a los que solía utilizar es considerado por la Guardia Civil «de vital importancia» porque de la investigación se desprende que la vecina de Traspinedo habría sufrido un atropello horas antes y ese vehículo podría estar implicado «atendiendo a los daños que presenta y la coincidencia de su geometría con las lesiones de la víctima». Óscar S. negó haber limpiado su vehículo ese día, «una afirmación que podría verse confirmada o desacreditada con el estudio propuesto».

«Depósito y transporte del cuerpo de la víctima»

El otro informe que falta es biológico y supone una vuelta de tuerca más sobre los restos de ADN de Esther López recogidos del interior del portaequipajes del T-Roc y también en la chaqueta que vestía la madrugada de autos su amigo Óscar S. El equipo de investigación del Grupo de Homicidios y Personas Desaparecidas de la Unidad Orgánica de Policía Judicial de Valladolid y de la Sección de Homicidios, Secuestros y Extorsiones de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) sostiene que «es coherente inferir que la presencia de los restos biológicos individualizados de Esther López de la Rosa en la parte interna del habitáculo del maletero no tenga otra explicación más plausible que la de un contacto directo del cuerpo de la víctima con esa superficie y se colige que el nexo de causalidad más probable se debe al depósito y transporte del cuerpo de la víctima en ese espacio».

Por eso los investigadores solicitaron a la jueza, y esta lo autorizó, un estudio para afinar los resultados del hallazgo de ADN de Esther en tres puntos del maletero del coche y también que se determine la tipología de las manchas blanquecinas (sangre, sudor, lágrimas, otros fluidos) detectadas en el hombro derecho de la chaqueta gris que vestía el principal investigado la madrugada de autos y que contienen asimismo el perfil genético de Esther.

Estas muestras de tejido de la prenda de vestir y las de la moqueta negra del interior del maletero han regresado al Departamento de Biología del Servicio de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil para determinar el origen y naturaleza de estos restos biológicos. En concreto, una de estas muestras pertenece a la prenda que fue entregada voluntariamente por Óscar S. M. el 7 de abril de 2022. Se trata de un recorte de una chaqueta gris marca Four Seasons Uomo de la talla 50. En el primer análisis, los científicos obtuvieron un perfil genético de mujer correspondiente con «el perfil genético indubitado» de la víctima. Este indicio fue trasladado al Departamento de Química para practicar otros estudios y es por ello que se encuentra todavía custodiado por la UCO.

El otro indicio sobre el que se van a repetir las pruebas es un recorte de una mancha con resto biológico que fue localizada en la moqueta del lateral derecho del maletero del Volkswagen T-Roc durante la inspección técnica ocular del vehículo que realizaron a primeros de abril los especialistas del Departamento de Escena del Crimen del Servicio de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil. De este recorte, de 9 x 8 centímetros de la moqueta del maletero, salen dos muestras y en las dos se ha obtenido perfil genético de mujer que coincide con el «perfil genético indubitado» de Esther López.

Los investigadores subrayan que estas trazas de ADN indubitadas de Esther López se han hallado en la chaqueta que vestía Óscar S. la noche de autos y en la maqueta del maletero de su vehículo T-Roc «que fue ocupado por la víctima en su último desplazamiento conocido». Ponen el foco también en el hallazgo del «perfil indubitado de la víctima en mezcla con el del investigado« en la muestra analizada que fue obtenida en la parte posterior del lateral derecho de la superficie del maletero y una mancha localizada en la parte izquierda de la boca del habitáculo »donde se obtuvo en mezcla el perfil genético de, al menos, tres personas«, dos de los cuales corresponden a Esther López y Óscar S. M.

Contraponen estas evidencias a las declaraciones del principal sospechoso ante la Guardia Civil en 6 de abril de 2022, quien declaró, cuando fue interrogado sobre las veces que la joven estuvo en su vehículo que «el único día que ha montado en el Volkswagen T-Roc fue la noche de la desaparición» y dijo no recordar «que se haya montado en más ocasiones». Entonces dijo que ella, durante los desplazamientos que realizaron« desde el centro de Traspinedo hasta las bodegas, el aparcamiento del restaurante La Maña y hasta que la dejó en el cruce de la urbanización El Romeral, »ocupó el asiento trasero del copiloto«.

Sin embargo, esta declaración se contradice con la de Lucio Carlos G. , 'Carolo', el tercer ocupante del coche y tercer investigado en el caso, quien afirmó que, al volver a entrar en el vehículo después de estar un rato en las bodegas, como se encontraba muy mareado, se trasladó del asiento del copiloto a los asientos traseros hasta que se apeó en La Maña para irse a su casa a dormir, poco antes de las tres de la madrugada del 13 enero.

Para la Guardia Civil ya hay suficientes indicios incriminatorios «objetivos y científicos» que apuntan a la implicación de Óscar S. en los hechos investigados

La Guardia Civil incide en que Óscar S. manifestó que «después de apearse del turismo, no volvió a tener contacto físico con Esther López» y también negó «con contundencia» a la pregunta explícita de si la mujer tuvo contacto «directo» con el maletero. Además, negó haber limpiado su vehículo durante el 13 de enero, «afirmación que entra en conflicto y se puede refutar como consecuencia de las indagatorias practicadas». Aluden, en este sentido, a que tres estudios distintos basados en las grabaciones de varias cámaras instaladas en el entorno de la estación de servicio GasExpress, junto a la avenida de Zamora, donde «se determina policialmente la presencia del investigado entre las 15:18 y las 15:35 horas de ese día, limpiando manualmente su turismo en el lavadero de vehículos de esa estación de servicio».

Entienden los investigadores que «se debe poner en alza la importancia de los hallazgos indubitados de la trazabilidad del perfil genético de la víctima en dos mezclas distintas con el ADN del investigado en el habitáculo interior del maletero», así como la existencia de «restos biológicos individualizados de Esther López en un tercer foco ubicado en una zona más profunda y de difícil acceso de esta estructura». La explicación «más probable», mantienen, es que el cadáver de Esther fuera depositado y transportado en el portaequipajes del T-Roc hasta el escenario en el que fue encontrado 24 días después de la desaparición, una cuneta de la carretera que conduce a Traspinedo. Enlazan esta conclusión con el informe del Equipo de Reconstrucción de Accidentes de la Agrupación de Tráfico de la Guardia Civil, donde se apunta que la disposición del cuerpo con las extremidades alineadas respecto al tronco «no es una disposición habitual» y tampoco la ubicación de la mochila y el teléfono móvil de la víctima, que «no guardan correlación con una dinámica post-atropello habitual». Sostiene la ERAT que «fue alterado su emplazamiento de forma voluntaria por acción humana».

Los resultados del trabajo realizado por el Grupo de Delitos Telemáticos y el Grupo de Apoyo Tecnológico Operativo (GATO) contribuirían a apuntalar la acusación policial contra Óscar S. Estos informes precisan que los terminales telefónicos de Óscar S. y Esther López, así como las conexiones del sistema integrado del vehículo, «son compatibles con su ubicación en el interior de la vivienda del investigado en torno a las 3:22 y 3:26 horas, respectivamente». Otro indicio que lo probaría es la fibra encontrada en el interior de la parcela y cuyo tejido es «similar» al forro del abrigo marrón que llevaba la joven, según las conclusiones del reciente informe realizado por un laboratorio gallego especializado en textiles.

Para la Guardia Civil, después de que se haya recibido también el informe del perito que corrobora los dos borrados de la centralita del coche por un profesional, el primero, cuatro días antes de que apareciera el cuerpo de la joven en la carretera de Traspinedo, hay suficientes indicios incriminatorios «objetivos» y «científicos» y «un cúmulo de elementos indiciarios» que «ligan» al investigado con la desaparición y muerte violenta de Esther López. Aseguran que «existen graves desajustes entre los datos objetivos aportados en los informes policiales y la declaración exculpatoria» del investigado, mientras que «subsisten los indicios que refuerzan su supuesta implicación en los hechos investigados»."


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Se mide en metros. Cuanto menor sea, mayor la precisión.
> 
> Un "accuracy" de 8 significaría que el móvil está a 8 metros del dispositivo que Google utiliza para la ubicación.
> 
> ...



Pues no le veo sentido al informe tampoco, me da la sensación de que la jueza tampoco lo verá.

Porque el movil pega un salto de Traspinedo a Valladolid, con un accuracy de 64, entonces habría una certeza de que en ese momento está a 64 metros de la calle Estación, pero como pega ese salto?, sin acercarse a ninguna antena o algun intento de conexion wifi en la Valladolid.

Podría ser que hubiese apagado y encendido el movil, tambien que lo hubiese puesto en modo avión, pero se supone que Oscar pone el modo avión del suyo a las 6.53, y ahí no se ve nada en el de Esther (y la jueza le pregunta que por qué se ponen los dos a la vez), es más sigue dando ubicación en Traspinedo sin moverse, y si luego se mueve a Valladolid es que no estaba en modo avión. Obviamente lo puedo quitar al llegar, vale, pero entonces no coinciden las horas o no tiene sentido que de posición en modo avión en Traspinedo.

Y luego tampoco tiene logica la perdida de precisión posterior pasando de 64 metros a 14 kms, porque aunque el movil se vaya separando de la antena o lo que sea que marca esa conexión, debería intentar conectar con alguna más cercana, o es que no hay más en ese trayecto.

No se, visto así yo diría que hay algun tipo de contaminación de datos en ese informe.


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Pues no le veo sentido al informe tampoco, me da la sensación de que la jueza tampoco lo verá.
> 
> Porque el movil pega un salto de Traspinedo a Valladolid, con un accuracy de 64, entonces habría una certeza de que en ese momento está a 64 metros de la calle Estación, pero como pega ese salto?, sin acercarse a ninguna antena o algun intento de conexion wifi en la Valladolid.
> 
> ...



La ubicación en Valladolid entre las 8:49 y las 9:08 tiene que ser descartada mediante la conexión a las antenas de telefonía. Si el móvil de Esther siempre estuvo conectado a la antena de Traspinedo hasta que se quedó sin batería, lo de Valladolid será un error de los posicionamientos de Google.

Si publicasen el informe del "Evento Sistema" del móvil de Esther sería más fácil entender lo que pasó. Por ese informe sabríamos si el móvil se apagó porque se le acabó la batería, si fue apagado manualmente, ... pero ese informe no interesa publicarlo porque debe ir en contra de los intereses de la teoría oficial.

Yo he intentado conseguirlo y no ha habido forma.


----------



## Pdid (7 Nov 2022)

Se me ha borrado el mensaje. 

Las muestras las sacan en abril, dejando a Oscar tres meses para que limpie bien el maletero y elimine la ropa del dia de autos. Es todo increíble en este caso.


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Las muestras las sacan en abril, dejando a Oscar tres meses para que limpie bien el maletero y elimine la ropa del dia de autos. Es todo increíble en este caso.



Óscar entregó la chaqueta que llevaba aquella noche, por eso apareció ADN de Esther en ella. Si fuera culpable y se hubiera manchado de sangre al mover el cuerpo, ¿lo lógico no sería que hubiera hecho desaparecer esa ropa?

Es que es todo tan de cajón que hace que me pregunte qué clase de incompetentes acaban en las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado.


----------



## Pdid (7 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Óscar entregó la chaqueta que llevaba aquella noche, por eso apareció ADN de Esther en ella. Si fuera culpable y se hubiera manchado de sangre al mover el cuerpo, ¿lo lógico no sería que hubiera hecho desaparecer esa ropa?
> 
> Es que es todo tan de cajón que hace que me pregunte qué clase de incompetentes acaban en las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado.



Exacto lo he escrito mal. Que si fuese culpable lo primero es quemar la ropa. 
En enero inspeccionaron el coche pero parece que no mucho. Será que sólo pusieron la baliza?


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Exacto lo he escrito mal. Que si fuese culpable lo primero es quemar la ropa.
> En enero inspeccionaron el coche pero parece que no mucho. Será que sólo pusieron la baliza?



Según Óscar también movieron cosas que había en los asientos traseros al maletero. De ahí podría venir el ADN de Esther.

Óscar entrega la chaqueta que llevaba aquella noche y entrega el coche sin modificar la centralita. Si es culpable y siendo tan rematadamente idiota, ¿cómo es que los investigadores todavía no lo han trincado? ¡Es algo inexplicable!


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Se me ha borrado el mensaje.
> 
> Las muestras las sacan en abril, dejando a Oscar tres meses para que limpie bien el maletero y elimine la ropa del dia de autos. Es todo increíble en este caso.



Totalmente surrealista todo.

A falta de un relato coherente, le acusan de lavar el coche, oye será algo sospechoso, pero lavar el coche no es un crimen. Y además si lavó el coche como es que dejó huellas de ADN.

Hombre no se, si yo hubiese llevado un cuerpo en el maletero lo lavaria a conciencia, que no iba a quedar huella de nada, además ha tenido 3 meses para lavarlo y relavarlo en su casa con todo tipo de productos, y va y resulta que queda ADN de ella. Pero los restos de ADN son eternos y resisten todo tipo de lavados?.


----------



## Buster (7 Nov 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Totalmente surrealista todo.
> 
> A falta de un relato coherente, le acusan de lavar el coche, oye será algo sospechoso, pero lavar el coche no es un crimen. Y además si lavó el coche como es que dejó huellas de ADN.
> 
> Hombre no se, si yo hubiese llevado un cuerpo en el maletero lo lavaria a conciencia, que no iba a quedar huella de nada, además ha tenido 3 meses para lavarlo y relavarlo en su casa con todo tipo de productos, y va y resulta que queda ADN de ella. Pero los restos de ADN son eternos y resisten todo tipo de lavados?



El coche se lo pidieron para inspeccionarlo por primera vez el 25 de enero. Óscar no podía saber si iban a comprobar la centralita, si iban a recoger muestras o qué iban a hacer.


----------



## Buster (8 Nov 2022)

El 27 de octubre desde "El Norte de Castilla" todavía andaban intentando manipular a sus lectores. Noticia de ese día:









El localizador de la UCO sitúa el coche de Óscar S. en La Cistérniga y no en el párking de Zorrilla


El informe del balizamiento arroja nuevas dudas sobre la hora de ubicación y el borrado de la centralita del vehículo el 2 de abril




www.elnortedecastilla.es





"El último informe que ha llegado al Juzgado de Instrucción 5 de Valladolid y que recoge los posicionamientos del vehículo Volkswagen T-Roc a las 11:05:06 horas del 2 de abril registrados por el balizamiento instalado en el coche por la Guardia Civil revela que en ese instante estaba estacionado en una calle del municipio de La Cistérniga y no, como recoge el ticket de aparcamiento aportado por el sospechoso para desmontar el informe pericial de la manipulación de la centralita, dentro del párking de Zorrilla, en pleno centro de la capital vallisoletana.

[...]

El ticket aportado por la defensa sitúa el coche de Óscar S. (y su matrícula) en el párking de Zorrilla con hora de entrada el 2 de abril a las 11:16:00"

A las 11:05 el vehículo no estaba en el parking como recoge el tícket y luego resulta que el tícket pone que la hora de entrada al parking son las 11:16 y no las 11:05.

En su último artículo, "El Norte de Castilla" empieza diciendo: "Cientos de páginas después, en un incensante goteo de informes poco concluyentes e incluso algunas veces contradictorios y rayanos en lo surrealista [...]".

Informes poco concluyentes, contradictorios e incluso surrealistas. Parece como si ya supieran el resultado del análisis del ADN y están plegando velas.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Hola a tod@s

Encantada de saludaros y compartir impresiones acerca de este caso tan inquietante


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2, podrías echarme una mano con los emotis? No los veo por ningún lado. Ando más perdida que el barco del arroz


----------



## Celedonio2 (8 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Celedonio2, podrías echarme una mano con los emotis? No los veo por ningún lado. Ando más perdida que el barco del arroz



De momento creo que solo se puede dar el ZANX que tienes abajo a la derecha...no se si después saldran más ...pero me temo que no...


----------



## Lumpen (8 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Hola a tod@s
> 
> Encantada de saludaros y compartir impresiones acerca de este caso tan inquietante



Vete a fregar mejor.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Vete a fregar mejor.



Vaya! Por qué lo dices? Tú friegas?


----------



## Lumpen (8 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Vaya! Por qué lo dices? Tú friegas?




Mientras foreas no estás fregando, mal asunto.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Mientras foreas no estás fregando, mal asunto.


----------



## Carlos968 (8 Nov 2022)

debes de tener q ponerlos en escritura.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Mientras foreas no estás fregando, mal asunto.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Qué arte más grande te gastas. Me gusta.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Parece que quieren apuntalar la investigación con los últimos informes, pero tengo la impresión de que no tienen nada sólido. El resto biológico en el hombro de la chaqueta y en el maletero pudiera ser por transferencia, y del borrado de las averías, la piedra angular, me temo que tiene poco recorrido. El vehículo ha estado en manos de criminalística más tiempo que en las del propio propietario.


----------



## Buster (8 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Parece que quieren apuntalar la investigación con los últimos informes, pero tengo la impresión de que no tienen nada sólido. El resto biológico en el hombro de la chaqueta y en el maletero pudiera ser por transferencia, y del borrado de las averías, la piedra angular, me temo que tiene poco recorrido. El vehículo ha estado en manos de criminalística más tiempo que en las del propio propietario.



Si la chaqueta fuera comprometedora (porque se manchó de sangre mientras transportaba el cuerpo de Esther), Óscar la habría quemado, la habría lavado bien con lejía o la habría tirado en algún contenedor. ¿Pero qué hizo? Entregó la chaqueta que llevaba aquella noche y por eso apareció ADN de Esther en ella.

El 25 de enero la Guardia Civil le pide a Óscar el coche para inspeccionarlo. ¿Y qué hace Óscar? Lo entrega. ¿Cómo estaba la centralita el 25 de enero? Intacta.

Los investigadores dicen que Óscar borró la centralita dos veces, una el 1 de febrero y otra el 2 de abril. Precisamente las fechas en las que la baliza fue activada y desactivada. Ademas, si la centralita fue borrada el 2 de abril, ¿cómo es posible que sepan que también se borró el 1 de febrero? ¿Qué tipo de borrado se hizo que no borró la incidencia con el inmovilizador?

Los posicionamientos del móvil de Óscar lo sitúan en su vivienda entre las 3:22 y las 9:10. El móvil de Esther la sitúa en la calle Tres a las 3:26 y se aleja a velocidad de ir andando hasta que a las 3:38 sus posicionamientos dejan ser precisos.

Si Esther hubiese estado en la vivienda de Óscar, en algún momento el dispositivo que sitúa a Óscar en la calle Uno también la habría situado a ella en la calle Uno.

ADN del maletero: está pendiente el análisis que dirá si el ADN procede de la sangre. Si no lo es el la teoría oficial está acabada. Óscar en su declaración en sede judicial dijo que la Guardia Civil le movió cosas que tenía en los asientos traseros al maletero. Eso me suena a posible contaminación dado que Esther viajó en los asientos traseros.

Restos de pintura azul en el abrigo de Esther: los investigadores no saben de dónde procede.

Lesiones de Esther: los forenses dictaminaron que son producto de un atropello en vida pero esa teoría no está apoyada en ninguna prueba física que encontrasen durante la autopsia.

Lavadero: Realmente da igual si el coche del lavadero es el de Óscar o no. Eso no va a cambiar nada.

Fibras encontradas en la vivienda de Óscar y que se analizaron en el laboratorio de Lugo: existen compatibilidades pero el grosor presenta diferencias significativas. De todas formas esas fibras podrían haber llegado mediante una transferencia.

¿El cadáver de Esther estuvo desde el día 13 en la cuneta o fue trasladado con posterioridad? La autopsia dice que tuvo que estar en la cuneta desde el día 13. A día de hoy no conocemos el relato fáctico de los hechos así que no sabemos si los investigadores tienen la teoría de que fue trasladado o si estuvo allí desde el primer día.

Pinchazo telefónico al móvil de Óscar: no obtuvieron nada que sirva para incriminarlo.

Balizamiento del vehículo de Óscar: no obtuvieron nada que sirva para incriminarlo. De hecho van a tener que explicar la tremebunda coincidencia entre los supuestos borrados y los días en que se autorizó el seguimiento y el día que expiró la autorización.

Informe de la simulación del ERAT: A saber cuántas simulaciones tuvieron que hacer hasta que las lesiones de Esther les coincidieron con lo que ellos querían probar.

Informe que dice que el vehículo de Óscar presenta desperfectos compatibles con un atropello: en la primera inspección (25 de enero) la Guardia Civil puso en su informe que el vehículo exteriormente no presenta desperfectos. Además la única "leve abolladura" que tiene el coche de Óscar ni siquiera está en la zona de la que habría sido el principal impacto, o sea, a la altura de las nalgas.

¿Me dejo algo?


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si la chaqueta fuera comprometedora (porque se manchó de sangre mientras transportaba el cuerpo de Esther), Óscar la habría quemado, la habría lavado bien con lejía o la habría tirado en algún contenedor. ¿Pero qué hizo? Entregó la chaqueta que llevaba aquella noche y por eso apareció ADN de Esther en ella.
> 
> El 25 de enero la Guardia Civil le pide a Óscar el coche para inspeccionarlo. ¿Y qué hace Óscar? Lo entrega. ¿Cómo estaba la centralita el 25 de enero? Intacta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Nada. Perfecto. No tienen nada porque las diligencias practicadas no fueron objetivas. No hay más. El caso se archiva. Solo espero que estén siguiendo otra línea de investigación aún no malograda.


----------



## Buster (8 Nov 2022)

Me faltaron las marcas en la mano derecha que los investigadores piensan que son de un tenedor de postre. Será que Óscar salió con un tenedor de casa.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Me faltaron las marcas en la mano derecha que los investigadores piensan que son de un tenedor de postre. Será que Óscar salió con un tenedor de casa.



Y de postre. Hay que joderse.


----------



## pepinox (8 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Parece que quieren apuntalar la investigación con los últimos informes, pero tengo la impresión de que no tienen nada sólido. El resto biológico en el hombro de la chaqueta y en el maletero pudiera ser por transferencia, y del borrado de las averías, la piedra angular, me temo que tiene poco recorrido. El vehículo ha estado en manos de criminalística más tiempo que en las del propio propietario.



La Guardia Civil quiere llevar a la carcel a alguien, les da igual si es el culpable o no. Estamos ante un caso Dolores Vázquez 2.0.


----------



## Buster (8 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Y de postre. Hay que joderse.



Tal cual.









Las lesiones en una mano de Esther López las pudo ocasionar un tenedor de postre


La Guardia Civil apunta la posibilidad de que las lesiones halladas en el dorso de la mano derecha de Esther López de la Rosa, la vecina de Traspinedo (Valladolid)...




www.20minutos.es





"La Guardia Civil ha señalado este viernes la posibilidad de que un tenedor de postre fuera el arma con el que se provocaron las lesiones halladas en el dorso de la mano derecha de Esther López, la vecina de Traspinedo (Valladolid) cuyo cuerpo sin vida fue localizado, casi un mes después de su desaparición, en el arcén de la carretera."

Imagina tener que hacer un relato fáctico de los hechos y que tengas que incluir un tenedor de postre. Ojalá hagan el relato fáctico. ¡Ojalá!


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (8 Nov 2022)

D.E.P. y mi pésame a la familia.


----------



## pepinox (8 Nov 2022)

Mi teoría es un ajuste de cuentas por asuntos de drogas, tras un encuentro fortuito con su "acreedor".


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> La Guardia Civil quiere llevar a la carcel a alguien, les da igual si es el culpable o no. Estamos ante un caso Dolores Vázquez 2.0.



Empezar una investigación errada les ha llevado este despropósito.


----------



## Buster (8 Nov 2022)

La investigación ya empezó mal porque la familia tardó 5 días en denunciar la desaparición de Esther. Si hubieran denunciado el mismo día 13 de enero a lo mejor el móvil de Esther todavía tenía batería y la podrían haber localizado.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sonrojo. Del TT azul que fue , dejó de ser y volvió a ser al tenedor de postre. Poca seriedad, al menos de lo que nos ha llegado filtrado.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> La investigación ya empezó mal porque la familia tardó 5 días en denunciar la desaparición de Esther. Si hubieran denunciado el mismo día 13 de enero a lo mejor el móvil de Esther todavía tenía batería y la podrían haber localizado.



Era una búsqueda de una persona con un perfil de alto riesgo. Muchos días perdidos.


----------



## Bambalina (9 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Mi teoría es un ajuste de cuentas por asuntos de drogas, tras un encuentro fortuito con su "acreedor".



Yo tampoco la descarto.


----------



## Celedonio2 (9 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Me faltaron las marcas en la mano derecha que los investigadores piensan que son de un tenedor de postre. Será que Óscar salió con un tenedor de casa.





Bambalina dijo:


> Y de postre. Hay que joderse.


----------



## Buster (9 Nov 2022)

Según mis cálculos mañana podría ser el día en que se haga público el informe del ADN ya que se habrán cumplido 15 días desde la publicación del último informe.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Nada. Perfecto. No tienen nada porque las diligencias practicadas no fueron objetivas. No hay más. El caso se archiva. Solo espero que estén siguiendo otra línea de investigación aún no malograda.



Los investigadores son retrasados y siempre buscan alguien del entorno porque es más fácil de inculpar y fabricar un caso a medida... Pero la realidad es que a esa tía la atropelló un cualquiera y seguro que ni la movieron, salió disparada fuera de la carretera o incluso se desplazó ella algo antes de morir. Punto. No hay nada más. Y quien sea que la atropellara puede ser cualquiera a 1000 km o más a la redonda así que es imposible buscar a nadie...

Lo único que pueden hacer es coger un poco de dignidad y abandonar el caso reconociendo que no se puede resolver y dejar de hacer el ridículo, porque dan mucha pena y asco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2022)

esta es la teoria del doctor papaya 33 :


ES DIFICIL SABER QUE PARTES LAS DICE EN SERIO Y CUALES TROLEO O BROMA


Esther fue asesinada por el club Rotary Valladolid,
 por jugar con fuego, conocer a quien nunca debió haber conocido y por irle demasiado el morbo del cuero y el negro satén. Ya lo expliqué en su día. Los del anuncio del jamón, Resines y Emilio GC saben mucho de esa noche.

11:57 p. m. · 14 jun. 2022·Twitter Web App









​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2022)

Rumor: - El asesinato Satanico Masonico Luciferino de Esther Lopez de Traspinedo de momento impune. cierran el caso en falso diciendo que fue "atropello"


https://www.elnortedecastilla.es/valladolid/provincia/autopsia-confirma-esther-20220420154459-nt.html invent que se mato sola por que : (es lo que dicen en el foro los cms satanicos) "una puta y una guarra y una drogadicta y se le merecia" y ademas " por andar sola follando con hombres o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2022)

ESTA GEMATRIA DE LAS MAYUSCULAS DE LA " CARTA DE DESPEDIDA DEL PADRE DE ESTHER"
ESTO YA ENTRANDON EL BRUMOSO TERRENO DE LAS ARTES ADIVINATORIAS



EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 SEñALARIa LA IMPLICACION DEL PADRE Y DE LA FAMILA Y CUANDO MENOS EL CONOCIMIENTO 
DE LO QUE HABRIA SUCEDIDO, SORPRENDIENDOLO SU INACCION. Y DANDO A ENTENDER QUE PODRIA ESTAR EN EL ASUNTO
SEA COMO FUERE LA GEMATRIA DE LAS MAYUSCULAS DE LA CARTA PUBLICA ATRIBUIDA " DEL PADRE" HACIA ESTHER

BESOS POR TODA TU CARA
PAPI​

kisses all over your face daddy23281794299





​
i love you with all my heart311617942991224





​
the stone the builders rejected172317942991096he will have to apologize to me271317942991062thirty third degree freemason13111794299







metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp value in Gematria is 1399


metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp value in Gematria is 1399 Meaning of metiteqeegcesetadlpe delaejehlgemp In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org






LA AMBIGUA IMPRECISION DE LOS RESULTADOS
SON LO DE MENOS. YA QUE SON IMPRECISOS Y "CUANTICOS" VAMOS A DECIRLO ASI

*LA CONCLUSION SERIA QUE : HAY UNA TRAMA ORGANIZADA DETRAS. *​


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo único que pueden hacer es coger un poco de dignidad y abandonar el caso reconociendo que no se puede resolver y dejar de hacer el ridículo, porque dan mucha pena y asco.



Pena, asco y miedo. Se lo pueden hacer a cualquiera.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bambalina (9 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los investigadores son retrasados y siempre buscan alguien del entorno porque es más fácil de inculpar y fabricar un caso a medida... Pero la realidad es que a esa tía la atropelló un cualquiera y seguro que ni la movieron, salió disparada fuera de la carretera o incluso se desplazó ella algo antes de morir. Punto. No hay nada más. Y quien sea que la atropellara puede ser cualquiera a 1000 km o más a la redonda así que es imposible buscar a nadie...
> 
> Lo único que pueden hacer es coger un poco de dignidad y abandonar el caso reconociendo que no se puede resolver y dejar de hacer el ridículo, porque dan mucha pena y asco.



Pensarán que de perdidos, al río. No les visualizo retractándose.


----------



## Celedonio2 (9 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Pensarán que de perdidos, al río. No les visualizo retractándose.

























Empezó mal y terminará mal...después con echar la culpa a la jueza y las leyes garantistas por decretar el archivo provisional del caso...asunto zanjado.


----------



## Gusman (11 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los investigadores son retrasados y siempre buscan alguien del entorno porque es más fácil de inculpar y fabricar un caso a medida... Pero la realidad es que a esa tía la atropelló un cualquiera y seguro que ni la movieron, salió disparada fuera de la carretera o incluso se desplazó ella algo antes de morir. Punto. No hay nada más. Y quien sea que la atropellara puede ser cualquiera a 1000 km o más a la redonda así que es imposible buscar a nadie...
> 
> Lo único que pueden hacer es coger un poco de dignidad y abandonar el caso reconociendo que no se puede resolver y dejar de hacer el ridículo, porque dan mucha pena y asco.



La carretera donde ocurrió el accidente va solamente al pueblo. De madrugada, entre semana, no se quien de 1000kms a la redonda iba a andar por ahí. Si fue atropello, que lo dudo, debió ser alguien que iba al pueblo. No creo que sea tan dificil pillar al culpable, salvo que no exista y entonces deban fabricar pruebas.


----------



## Rextor88 (11 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La carretera donde ocurrió el accidente va solamente al pueblo. De madrugada, entre semana, no se quien de 1000kms a la redonda iba a andar por ahí. Si fue atropello, que lo dudo, debió ser alguien que iba al pueblo. No creo que sea tan dificil pillar al culpable, salvo que no exista y entonces deban fabricar pruebas.



Igualmente. Aunque sólo sea entre la gente del pueblo, es prácticamente imposible encontrar al culpable real, por eso tiran de conocidos y aunque no sean cupables fabrican pruebas a medida para quitarse el caso de encima.


----------



## Carlos968 (11 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La carretera donde ocurrió el accidente va solamente al pueblo. De madrugada, entre semana, no se quien de 1000kms a la redonda iba a andar por ahí. Si fue atropello, que lo dudo, debió ser alguien que iba al pueblo. No creo que sea tan dificil pillar al culpable, salvo que no exista y entonces deban fabricar pruebas.



Claro q a esas horas tiene q haber poca circulación por esa zona,pero aunque parezca raro siempre hay gente de madrugada por diferentes motivos y algunos poco lícitos o ilegales,creo q ese es el motivo de atropello,arrastre a la cuneta u abandonó.Pienso q si tienen posibilidades de saber q teléfonos circularon por la zona donde se encontró a E entré las 3:30 u las 4:30 tendrían posibilidades de encontrar al atropellador


----------



## Buster (11 Nov 2022)

Que hubo un atropello no está demostrado y dicen que el atropello fue "atípico".









Dos investigados del caso Esther López no recuperarán sus móviles porque son «pruebas» si se llega a juicio


El juez manda un oficio a la Guardia Civil para que se devuelva el coche a Óscar S. si han terminado las diligencias sobre la supuesta implicación del vehículo en el atr




www.elnortedecastilla.es





"Se da la circunstancia de que el Juzgado de Instrucción 5 de Valladolid acaba de recibir el informe del ERAT, el equipo de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico especialista en reconstrucción de accidentes, con la simulación y conclusiones sobre el «atropello atípico» que pudo sufrir Esther López."

¿Por qué fue atípico? ¿Se ha explicado?

Eso chirría y cuando algo chirría, mal asunto.


----------



## Gusman (12 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Claro q a esas horas tiene q haber poca circulación por esa zona,pero aunque parezca raro siempre hay gente de madrugada por diferentes motivos y algunos poco lícitos o ilegales,creo q ese es el motivo de atropello,arrastre a la cuneta u abandonó.Pienso q si tienen posibilidades de saber q teléfonos circularon por la zona donde se encontró a E entré las 3:30 u las 4:30 tendrían posibilidades de encontrar al atropellador



Si no lo han encontrado es que no habia un alma por alli


----------



## Buster (12 Nov 2022)

El análisis del ADN de Esther encontrado en el maletero y en la chaqueta de Óscar y que fue autorizado por la jueza el 7 o el 10 de octubre está más que hecho, pero están aguantando antes de publicarlo. Este fin de semana son las fiestas de Traspinedo, así que lo publicarán a partir de la semana que viene.

Si el resultado hubiese sido que el ADN procede de la sangre de Esther, imagino que le habrían dado una alegría a la familia y al pueblo con la detención de Óscar antes de las fiestas. Cuando no lo han detenido y están esperando tanto tiempo para dar a conocer públicamente el resultado, creo que es evidente lo que va a suceder.


----------



## Archetet (12 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El análisis del ADN de Esther encontrado en el maletero y en la chaqueta de Óscar y que fue autorizado por la jueza el 7 o el 10 de octubre está más que hecho, pero están aguantando antes de publicarlo. Este fin de semana son las fiestas de Traspinedo, así que lo publicarán a partir de la semana que viene.
> 
> Si el resultado hubiese sido que el ADN procede de la sangre de Esther, imagino que le habrían dado una alegría a la familia y al pueblo con la detención de Óscar antes de las fiestas. Cuando no lo han detenido y están esperando tanto tiempo para dar a conocer públicamente el resultado, creo que es evidente lo que va a suceder.



Yo no tengo claro ni que la atropellaran. Joder, un atropello, aunque sea de refilón, deja unas señales concretas. Hay marcas de neumáticos, o pintura de coche, o mil mierdas. Si en una compañía de seguros te pueden pillar por rozarle el coche a tu vecino, no me creo que no se pueda determinar claramente una muerte por atropello. Aquí todavía no he visto decir a nadie "sí, la atropellaron". Solo "heridas compatibles con atropello" (y con otras mil cosas). 

Para mí esta claro que la chavala iba perjudicada, se cayó y se murió, del golpe o de frío. Por una parte, entiendo que la búsqueda dé esperanzas a la familia, así pueden creer que no fue su hija la responsable de su propia muerte por su mala vida, que hubo un tercero, un malvado que es el culpable. Pero por otra parte, el estado y los medios están usando a esta chica para sus fines, van a lo que van y al final con las leyes de mierda que tenemos, pueden acabar enchironando a algún inocente por cuatro pruebas circunstanciales.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Nov 2022)

MASONADA Y MAFIA ​


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Nov 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo no tengo claro ni que la atropellaran. Joder, un atropello, aunque sea de refilón, deja unas señales concretas. Hay marcas de neumáticos, o pintura de coche, o mil mierdas. Si en una compañía de seguros te pueden pillar por rozarle el coche a tu vecino, no me creo que no se pueda determinar claramente una muerte por atropello. Aquí todavía no he visto decir a nadie "sí, la atropellaron". Solo "heridas compatibles con atropello" (y con otras mil cosas).
> 
> Para mí esta claro que la chavala iba perjudicada, se cayó y se murió, del golpe o de frío. Por una parte, entiendo que la búsqueda dé esperanzas a la familia, así pueden creer que no fue su hija la responsable de su propia muerte por su mala vida, que hubo un tercero, un malvado que es el culpable. Pero por otra parte, el estado y los medios están usando a esta chica para sus fines, van a lo que van y al final con las leyes de mierda que tenemos, pueden acabar enchironando a algún inocente por cuatro pruebas circunstanciales.



Es que cuando la descubrio un señor que vino de Valladolid, despues de un mes tirada a la entrada del pueblo, fue cuando se volvieron locos y a dar palos de ciego a diestro y siniestro para intentar encubrir su ineptitud.

Que si ahi no estuvo todo el mes porque el bolso no se encontraba tirado en la posicion adecuada, que si pintura de piscina en la ropa, que si hierbecitas que no son de esa zona... y todo para ocultar que en la escena no encontraron la mas minima prueba de un atropello y menos aun en el coche del tal Oscar.

Bueno si; encontraron una abolladura que la misma GC hizo (seguro que sin querer, no seais mal pensados) y "cierta holgura" en un faro.


----------



## snoopi (12 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los investigadores son retrasados y siempre buscan alguien del entorno porque es más fácil de inculpar y fabricar un caso a medida... Pero la realidad es que a esa tía la atropelló un cualquiera y seguro que ni la movieron, salió disparada fuera de la carretera o incluso se desplazó ella algo antes de morir. Punto. No hay nada más. Y quien sea que la atropellara puede ser cualquiera a 1000 km o más a la redonda así que es imposible buscar a nadie...
> 
> Lo único que pueden hacer es coger un poco de dignidad y abandonar el caso reconociendo que no se puede resolver y dejar de hacer el ridículo, porque dan mucha pena y asco.



no la tienen y como es todo un montaje de cabo a rabo, les han cazado varias mentiras, lo que tira por tierra todo el supuesto caso contra oscar.


----------



## Buster (12 Nov 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Yo no tengo claro ni que la atropellaran. Joder, un atropello, aunque sea de refilón, deja unas señales concretas. Hay marcas de neumáticos, o pintura de coche, o mil mierdas. Si en una compañía de seguros te pueden pillar por rozarle el coche a tu vecino, no me creo que no se pueda determinar claramente una muerte por atropello. Aquí todavía no he visto decir a nadie "sí, la atropellaron". Solo "heridas compatibles con atropello" (y con otras mil cosas).
> 
> Para mí esta claro que la chavala iba perjudicada, se cayó y se murió, del golpe o de frío. Por una parte, entiendo que la búsqueda dé esperanzas a la familia, así pueden creer que no fue su hija la responsable de su propia muerte por su mala vida, que hubo un tercero, un malvado que es el culpable. Pero por otra parte, el estado y los medios están usando a esta chica para sus fines, van a lo que van y al final con las leyes de mierda que tenemos, pueden acabar enchironando a algún inocente por cuatro pruebas circunstanciales.



En la autopsia ya lo dicen los forenses: "No hay ninguna marca figurada, ni ningún resto de ningún objeto que haya podido ser utilizado, incluído un vehículo."

Eso quiere decir que lo que fuera que le provocó las lesiones a Esther no dejó evidencias físicas. Mi deducción, por lo tanto, es que las lesiones se pudieron producir por una precipitación, no por un atropello.

En cualquier caso, como llevo diciendo meses, el caso se encuentra en la casilla de salida: a día de hoy no se ha demostrado con pruebas que el origen de las lesiones de Esther sea producto de un atropello. Lo del atropello no pasa de ser una mera especulación de los forenses sin más base que su propia experiencia.


----------



## snoopi (12 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> En la autopsia ya lo dicen los forenses: "No hay ninguna marca figurada, ni ningún resto de ningún objeto que haya podido ser utilizado, incluído un vehículo."
> 
> Eso quiere decir que lo que fuera que le provocó las lesiones a Esther no dejó evidencias físicas. Mi deducción, por lo tanto, es que las lesiones se pudieron producir por una precipitación, no por un atropello.
> 
> En cualquier caso, como llevo diciendo meses, el caso se encuentra en la casilla de salida: a día de hoy no se ha demostrado con pruebas que el origen de las lesiones de Esther sea producto de un atropello. Lo del atropello no pasa de ser una mera especulación de los forenses sin más base que su propia experiencia.



Es lo unico que se podian inventar, atropello, le hacemos un bollo al coche, ponemos algo de ADN ........y a ver si cuela 

Pero claro, es que no estaba ni donde dicen que debia estar el coche y encima tele 5 lo saca en directo sin un rasguño


----------



## Buster (13 Nov 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Pero claro, es que no estaba ni donde dicen que debia estar el coche y encima tele 5 lo saca en directo sin un rasguño



Y no te olvides que en enero la Guardia Civil había hecho una inspección minuciosa y que exteriormente no habían encontrado ningún desperfecto.


----------



## Buster (15 Nov 2022)

Meses y meses de dar la matraca con el caso, día sí y día también, y en cuanto se sabe que la jueza autorizó el balizamiento del coche de Óscar el día 2 de febrero y que la autorización terminó el 2 de abril, coincidiendo con los supuestos borrados de la centralita, y de pronto ya nadie habla del caso.

Los investigadores del caso:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Nov 2022)

ASESINADA POR LA MASONADA SATANICA LUCIFERINA 

CASO RESUELTO

AHORA SOLO QUEDA SABER QUIENES Y POR QUE LA MATARON ​


----------



## AzulyBlanco (18 Nov 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que este caso se quedará empantanado. Con tal de reconocer que no tienen nada sólido y que incluso puede que no hubiese homicidio, pues eso lo dejarán que caiga en el olvido, mientras algunos seguirán diciendo por ahí que paciencia y que hay que dejarles tiempo. Oye nunca se sabe claro, igual pillan al asesino de Zodiaco o al Destripador un año de estos también.


----------



## hefesto (19 Nov 2022)

Tengo curiosidad por ver el relato que se van a presentar al juez,como van a encajar todos los posicionamientos de los moviles?


----------



## Buster (19 Nov 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por ver el relato que se van a presentar al juez,como van a encajar todos los posicionamientos de los moviles?



Yo tengo especial curiosidad por el posicionamiento del móvil de Esther en Valladolid entre las 8:49 y las 9:08. ¿El móvil estuvo físicamente en Valladolid o como apunta uno de los informes que puse nunca llegó a salir de Traspinedo?

Otra curiosidad que tengo es conocer si el móvil de Esther fue apagado manualmente o si se apagó porque se le agotó la batería. Mucha filtración interesada pero ese dato se desconoce públicamente.

No veo a los investigadores presentando un relato fáctico de los hechos.

Tendrían que empezar el relato diciendo que Óscar salió de su casa sin su móvil, lo cual implicaría una premeditación para cometer un asesinato. No podrían precisar a qué hora salió ni dónde se encontró con Esther, con lo cual no podrían decir dónde sucedió el atropello. Que hubo un atropello tendrían que razonarlo basándose en una autopsia que dice que "no hay ninguna marca figurada, ni ningún resto de ningún objeto que haya podido ser utilizado, incluído un vehículo" y en unos desperfectos que la Guardia Civil no encontró cuando inspeccionó el vehículo por primera vez en enero.

El relato continuaría con divagaciones sobre si Óscar esperó a que Esther muriese en el mismo sitio donde la atropelló o si la trasladó mientras agonizaba. Por supuesto el relato necesariamente debería incluir que Óscar dejó el móvil en su casa pero cogió un tenedor de postre. Tenedor que luego usó para pinchar a Esther en su mano derecha y comprobar si continuaba viva.

Seguirían con divagaciones sobre si Óscar trasladó el cuerpo de Esther hasta la cuneta el mismo día del atropello o si tuvo el cuerpo escondido en alguna parte. En caso de haber sido días después no podrían decir dónde tuvo el cuerpo escondido.

El traslado en el maletero lo justificarían con el ínfimo ADN encontrado al fondo del maletero y la manipulación del cuerpo con las fibras compatibles que se encontraron en su casa.

¿Cómo llegaron los restos de pintura azul al abrigo de Esther? A esa pregunta no se contestaría en el relato.


----------



## pepinox (19 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Cómo llegaron los restos de pintura azul al abrigo de Esther? A esa pregunta no se contestaría en el relato.



Si hay relato fáctico de los hechos, se inculpa en base al mismo.

Y si no hay relato fáctico de los hechos, se ignoran los hechos y se inculpa en base a convencimientos. Nada impedirá a la Guardia Civil apuntar con su dedo a un culpable ante el juez.


----------



## Buster (19 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Si hay relato fáctico de los hechos, se inculpa en base al mismo.
> 
> Y si no hay relato fáctico de los hechos, se ignoran los hechos y se inculpa en base a convencimientos. Nada impedirá a la Guardia Civil apuntar con su dedo a un culpable ante el juez.



El dedo acusador de la Guardia Civil lleva meses apuntando a Óscar. Si no hubiese sido por lo que pasó con Ramón, que fue una detención no muy legal según mi opinión, probablemente la jueza habría ordenado la detención de Óscar.

Tengo la sensación de que la jueza se sintió engañada por la Guardia Civil con la detención de Ramón y después de eso no va a aceptar ninguna versión de los hechos si todo no está muy bien atado.


----------



## Buster (20 Nov 2022)

Y no hay que olvidar que en caso de juicio la jueza instructora no sería el juez que presidiese la sala, pero el fiscal sí sería el encargado de la acusación. Dudo mucho que el fiscal esté dispuesto a ir a juicio de un caso tan mediático si no piensa que puede ganar y con lo que sabemos, cualquier abogado recién salido de la universidad podría defender a Óscar y ganar el caso. Y en el improbable caso de que el jurado quisiese condenar a Óscar pasaría lo que pasó con Miguel López en el caso de la viuda de la CAM: sería imposible razonar un veredicto de culpabilidad.

No hay que olvidar que en el caso de la viuda de la CAM los investigadores decían tener 23 indicios contra Miguel López y a pesar de eso el jurado del primer juicio fue incapaz de razonar un veredicto de culpabilidad. ¿Cuántos indicios tienen contra Óscar?


----------



## hefesto (20 Nov 2022)

Curioso el parón informativo,ningún medio toca el tema ni los programas de mierda de manipulación,ni los periodistas afines y lo más sorprendente la familia de E está callada y desconvocan los actos de apoyo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Descansar lo que se dice descansar va a ser que no pero sí podrá ayudar un poco en lo que todavía les espera, primero que pillen a ese o esos hijos de puta



¿Qué te hace pensar que la ha matado alguien?


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que la ha matado alguien?



Ahora con el informe forense basado en pruebas cientificas nada, doy por hecho que fue un accidente pero eso no quita que normalmente una mujer no aparece muerta así por que sí sobre todo cuando la autopsia del cadaver demuestra que ha sido golpeada o estrangulada. L apolicia tiene siempre que empezar con el mismo cuadro de sospechas, como cuando desaparece un hombre por cierto


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Ahora con el informe forense basado en pruebas cientificas nada, doy por hecho que fue un accidente pero eso no quita que normalmente una mujer no aparece muerta así por que sí sobre todo cuando la autopsia del cadaver demuestra que ha sido golpeada o estrangulada. L apolicia tiene siempre que empezar con el mismo cuadro de sospechas, como cuando desaparece un hombre por cierto



La policía hace su cuadro de sospechas y la prensa hace otro paralelo del que os nutrís los que no tenéis criterio propio.

Y sí, claro que aparecen mujeres muertas así porque sí, muy especialmente desde la plandemia y sus banderillazos, pero de vez en cuando a la prensa y al gobierno les viene de puta madre usar un caso cualquiera para señalar al varón como un asesino en potencia y que a nadie se le olvide lo malvados que somos por tener pene.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> La policía hace su cuadro de sospechas y la prensa hace otro paralelo del que os nutrís los que no tenéis criterio propio.
> 
> Y sí, claro que aparecen mujeres muertas así porque sí, muy especialmente desde la plandemia y sus banderillazos, pero de vez en cuando a la prensa y al gobierno les viene de puta madre usar un caso cualquiera para señalar al varón como un asesino en potencia y que a nadie se le olvide lo malvados que somos por tener pene.



¿No crees que te has montado tú solito la película?


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿No crees que te has montado tú solito la película?



A otros os la tienen que montar porque tenéis el cerebro de adorno.


----------



## Buster (20 Nov 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Curioso el parón informativo,ningún medio toca el tema ni los programas de mierda de manipulación,ni los periodistas afines y lo más sorprendente la familia de E está callada y desconvocan los actos de apoyo.



Yo creo que el parón informativo es debido a que se supo que el borrado de la centralita del día 1 de febrero coincidió con la activación del dispositivo de localización y que el borrado del día 2 de abril coincidió con la desactivación del dispositivo.

Alfonso Egea, que era el periodista que más estaba dándole bombo al caso, el último twit que puso (27 oct.) fue sobre la baliza. Entonces empezamos a preguntarle a qué se debía la increíble coincidencia en las fechas y desde entonces ya no habla sobre el caso.

Creo que están corriendo un tupido velo hasta que se archive el caso. Si tuvieran que salir públicamente y decir que fueron ellos los que provocaron los errores en la centralita y que las batidas no pasaron por la carretera donde se encontró el cuerpo serían el hazmereír de este país de pandereta.


----------



## 34Pepe (20 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ASESINADA POR LA MASONADA SATANICA LUCIFERINA
> 
> CASO RESUELTO
> 
> AHORA SOLO QUEDA SABER QUIENES Y POR QUE LA MATARON ​



No tengo twitter pero en el hilo del dr Papaya éste se quejó que la habían secuestrado (cuando desapareció) para colgarle el muerto de violación y asesinato a un colega suyo.

Venía a decir que era un aquelarre masónico con la finalidad de implicarle. 

Amenazó con hablar de otras cosas y la desaparición pasó a ser, con los días, un accidente....y él calló cerrando la cuenta que usaba

El juego de la oca sigue...


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A otros os la tienen que montar porque tenéis el cerebro de adorno.



No mira, Yo tiendo ir hacia las pautas, es decir, si la polica encuentra un cadaver de una mujer con un golpe, lo habitual es que haya sido asesinada por un hombre pero eso sí, tienes razón que una de cada X mujeres muere de manera accidental. Pero por mucho que insistas en tu opinion considerando a los demás seres inferiores (ya que insultas igual me permito hasta insultarte al final del hilo, tú sigue leyendo) la polica no va a cambiar sus protocolos de actuación ante un evento como el comentado: la aparición del cadaver d euna mujer con un golpe porque si lo hiciera se le escaparian muchos asesinos. Te repito que de cada X (Siendo X un número gordito, una puede ser de una mujer que perdio la consciencia , se cayó y se mató por la caida)

Asi que no te hagas el ofendidito (no es un insulto sigue leyendo hasta el final) porque la realidad es la que es frente a tus sueños de un ... (pon aquí el insulto que consideres oportuno)


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No mira, Yo tiendo ir hacia las pautas, es decir, si la polica encuentra un cadaver de una mujer con un golpe, lo habitual es que haya sido asesinada por un hombre pero eso sí, tienes razón que una de cada X mujeres muere de manera accidental. Pero por mucho que insistas en tu opinion considerando a los demás seres inferiores (ya que insultas igual me permito hasta insultarte al final del hilo, tú sigue leyendo) la polica no va a cambiar sus protocolos de actuación ante un evento como el comentado: la aparición del cadaver d euna mujer con un golpe porque si lo hiciera se le escaparian muchos asesinos. Te repito que de cada X (Siendo X un número gordito, una puede ser de una mujer que perdio la consciencia , se cayó y se mató por la caida)
> 
> Asi que no te hagas el ofendidito (no es un insulto sigue leyendo hasta el final) porque la realidad es la que es frente a tus sueños de un ... (pon aquí el insulto que consideres oportuno)



He de reconocer que tienes una gran habilidad para escribir sin decir nada.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> He de reconocer que tienes una gran habilidad para escribir sin decir nada.



¡Me sorprendes que no hayas entendido mi comentario!


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Nov 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¡Me sorprendes que no hayas entendido mi comentario!



Se entiende perfectamente, pero lo podrías haber reducido a 15 palabras (que no por ello son ciertas). El resto es todo morralla.


----------



## Buster (21 Nov 2022)

Egea publicó un twit que da a entender que en las próximas horas habrá novedades.


----------



## Carlos968 (21 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Egea publicó un twit que da a entender que en las próximas horas habrá novedades.



Parece ser que su ilustrisima, promotor de la ciencia infusa esta dormido., ojo que no es lo mismo dormido que durmiendo, igual inverna como los osos.


----------



## Buster (21 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Parece ser que su ilustrisima, promotor de la ciencia infusa esta dormido., ojo que no es lo mismo dormido que durmiendo, igual inverna como los osos.



Ni está durmiendo ni está jodiendo.

Egea hasta hace un par de meses contestaba a los comentarios. Desde que empecé a pedirle informes y a hacerle preguntas ya no contesta nunca. Para "contestar" a los que le decíamos que era mentira lo que había dicho sobre Óscar y la fecha del borrado, puso un twit.

Alfonsito debió de ser el típico niño al que en el colegio todos le daban collejas.


----------



## seven up (21 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> La policía hace su cuadro de sospechas y la prensa hace otro paralelo del que os nutrís los que no tenéis criterio propio.
> 
> Y sí, claro que aparecen mujeres muertas así porque sí, muy especialmente desde la plandemia y sus banderillazos, pero de vez en cuando a la prensa y al gobierno les viene de puta madre usar un caso cualquiera para señalar al varón como un asesino en potencia y que a nadie se le olvide lo malvados que somos por tener pene.



Estoy de acuerdo con lo de "_La policía hace su cuadro de sospechas_" pero disiento en "_y la prensa hace otro paralelo del que os nutrís los que no tenéis criterio propio_" La prensa y los medios solo se hacen eco de las filtraciones interesadas de la policía/Guardia Civil para intentar manipular a la opinión pública en favor de un discurso. Los colaboradores periodísticos se nutren de la información parcial/incompleta/falsa que les suministran sus fuentes policiales, judiciales y políticas. Que nadie piense en ningún momento que unos y otros no van de la mano, solo la sueltan cuando las evidencias son muy claras y normalmente la sueltan sin crítica alguna hacia la otra parte.


----------



## Carlos968 (21 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Ni está durmiendo ni está jodiendo.
> 
> Egea hasta hace un par de meses contestaba a los comentarios. Desde que empecé a pedirle informes y a hacerle preguntas ya no contesta nunca. Para "contestar" a los que le decíamos que era mentira lo que había dicho sobre Óscar y la fecha del borrado, puso un twit.
> 
> Alfonsito debió de ser el típico niño al que en el colegio todos le daban collejas.



Y no crees que esta mejor calladito que diciendo medias verdades que lo único a lo que llevan es a elucubrar y hacer culpables que puede que no lo sean.


----------



## Buster (21 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Y no crees que esta mejor calladito que diciendo medias verdades que lo único a lo que llevan es a elucubrar y hacer culpables que puede que no lo sean.



No sólo lo creo sino que además ya le he dicho en varias ocasiones que deje de actuar como parte interesada, publicando informaciones sesgadas, y que sea objetivo.


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A otros os la tienen que montar porque tenéis el cerebro de adorno.



La autopsia determinó que tenía daños internos y había sido atropellada. Claro que con el colocón que llevaba se pudo caer sola pero las lesiones serían diferentes.


----------



## Sardónica (21 Nov 2022)

*Pon tema mítico, por favor.*

Parece que cada día hace 25 días que desaparece una Esther en Traspinedo.


----------



## hefesto (21 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Y no crees que esta mejor calladito que diciendo medias verdades que lo único a lo que llevan es a elucubrar y hacer culpables que puede que no lo sean.



La pela es la pela.


----------



## elpesetilla (21 Nov 2022)

Fue OScar, esta clarisimo


----------



## Buster (21 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Fue OScar, esta clarisimo



Tan claro como que Dolores Vázquez había matado a Rocío.


----------



## Gatoo_ (21 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo de "_La policía hace su cuadro de sospechas_" pero disiento en "_y la prensa hace otro paralelo del que os nutrís los que no tenéis criterio propio_" *La prensa y los medios solo se hacen eco de las filtraciones interesadas de la policía/Guardia Civil* para intentar manipular a la opinión pública en favor de un discurso. Los colaboradores periodísticos se nutren de la información parcial/incompleta/falsa que les suministran sus fuentes policiales, judiciales y políticas. Que nadie piense en ningún momento que unos y otros no van de la mano, solo la sueltan cuando las evidencias son muy claras y normalmente la sueltan sin crítica alguna hacia la otra parte.



Eso sería así si toda la prensa tuviese un discurso único, pero bien sabes tú que hay prensa y "prensa".


----------



## Gatoo_ (21 Nov 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> La autopsia determinó que tenía daños internos y había sido atropellada. Claro que con el colocón que llevaba se pudo caer sola pero *las lesiones serían diferentes*.



Yo no me atrevo a hacer esas afirmaciones porque estoy muy lejos de ser forense.

La de Valencia en principio "había sido estrangulada" y resulta que se mató ella sola, así que hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se juzga.


----------



## Gusman (21 Nov 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> La autopsia determinó que tenía daños internos y había sido atropellada. Claro que con el colocón que llevaba se pudo caer sola pero las lesiones serían diferentes.



El analisis forense decia lesiones intermas compatible con atropello a baja velocidad. Osea que pudo caerse.


----------



## elpesetilla (21 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Tan claro como que Dolores Vázquez había matado a Rocío.



Has leído por encima el sumario??
Viste el documental en equipo de investigación??

Viste la declaración ante el juez las incongruencias??
Viste como mintió en el posicionamiento del móvil??

Viste como cambio de versión ??

una persona inocente da siempre la misma versión en el 90% y es muy difícil que se confunda ya que la mente al no estar inventando nada no le suele jugar malas pasadas que fue lo que le pasó a Dolores Vázquez que siempre contaba la misma versión porque era verdad..
Hasta el otro chico que estaba con ellos esa noche que se bajó y le grabaron las cámaras preguntado por quien creía que era el culpable contestó que oscar

Y ahora vuelve si quieres


----------



## Gusman (21 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Has leído por encima el sumario??
> Viste el documental en equipo de investigación??
> 
> Viste la declaración ante el juez las incongruencias??
> ...



Pues yo creo que con el colocon dd drogas y alcohol kiza no recuerda la mitad.


----------



## Buster (21 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Has leído por encima el sumario??
> Viste el documental en equipo de investigación??
> 
> Viste la declaración ante el juez las incongruencias??
> ...



Sé que faltan dos informes por entregar: el informe de las imágenes del lavadero y el informe del análisis del ADN de Esther encontrado en el maletero del coche de Óscar y en la chaqueta de Óscar.

Sé que tras casi 10 meses de investigación todos los investigados están libres y sin cargos.

Sé que todo lo que podía hacer parecer culpable a Óscar ha sido publicado en prensa.

Sé que hay informes que exculpan a Óscar y que no han sido publicados por los medios de comunicación, como por ejemplo los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther, que en este foro los puse yo.

Vi el documental de equipo de investigación. Si te pasas por el twitter de David del Olmo, el supuesto experto y perito forense, verás el repaso que le metí: 

Vi la declaración de Óscar ante la juez y soy consciente de que mintió en algunas cosas, pero yo esas mentiras las achaco a la parada que hicieron en Bodegas. También soy consciente de que Óscar dijo otras cosas, como que Esther se bajó de su vehículo, y las pruebas lo corroboran.

Si con el cambio de versión te refieres a que primero dijo que llegó a casa sobre las 2:30 y luego dijo que sobre las 3:30, ese cambio se produjo por la parada en Bodegas que he mencionado. Ahí consumieron cocaína y no descarto que también parasen para comprarla.

Óscar está luchando por la custodia de su hijo. No me extrañaría que su abogado le dijera a Óscar que al no tener relación con lo que le pasó a Esther no reconozca el consumo de drogas porque le podría perjudicar en el tema de la custodia.

Ahora vuelve tú si quieres.


----------



## Carlos968 (21 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Has leído por encima el sumario??
> Viste el documental en equipo de investigación??
> 
> Viste la declaración ante el juez las incongruencias??
> ...



Le he leído algo más que por encima.
Usted no lo ha leído ni por encima.
Vi el programa de equipo de investigación, ficción y programa de entretenimiento que no se ajusta a la realidad, si hubiera usted leído por encima el sumario se hubiera dado cuenta y ni siquiera lo pondría aquí.
El investigado no cambia su versión de lo sucedido en ningún momento,a partir de que no están juntos expone diferentes hechos que pudieron suceder.
El investigado a dado la misma versión hasta el día de hoy. (Eso no le hace ni inocente ni culpable)
El otro chico que estaba con el hasta hoy no ha declarado culpable al investigado.
Para su información le digo que el otro chico también es investigado a día de hoy al igual que una tercera persona más.


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sé que faltan dos informes por entregar: el informe de las imágenes del lavadero y el informe del análisis del ADN de Esther encontrado en el maletero del coche de Óscar y en la chaqueta de Óscar.
> 
> Sé que tras casi 10 meses de investigación todos los investigados están libres y sin cargos.
> 
> ...





Mira , no vuelvas mas porque sales escaldado cada vez que vienes jajaja

pues ya esta , miente en lo mas importante, la parada en Bodegas, donde murió, si no dime como se olvida de lo mas importante que fue esa parada...se baja de su vehiculo.. si, cuando discuten y la atropella,, debes ser tu un mentiroso, porque yo me acuerdo de todo si no miento, que es cuando si te aprietan o preguntan mucho empiezas a confundirte..

el fue quien rapidamente soltó que seguramente era el manitas o el otro que nombro, quitandose la responsabilidad.. ademas, se nota y mucho en la declaracion que no esta diciendo la verdad y luego lo ves cuando le preguntan los del programa que huye, etc

alguien inocente, en algo tan serio, da la cara y cuenta todo , no hay nada que ocultar, para que esconderse??

, pararon en las Bodegas, nos enrollamos , no nos enrrollamos, el tio era el que queria farlopa esa noche, no ella, el fue quien pregunto a Esther si sabia de alguien que tenia coca ..

Oscar al dia siguiente curraba, nadie busca coca si al dia siguiente curras y mas una persona que no es consumidora habitual , sino el tipico fiestero que se pone de vez en cuando

La coca se usa para seguir la fiesta o para follar con comebolsas, si el tio curraba , quien coño se mete coca despues de un partido de futbol , a cervezas y currando al dia siguiente??
seguramente otras veces habia invitado a la chica a un tiro a cambio de seguir la fiestita luego en las bodegas o por ahi y algo mas... como se insinuaba del manitas, si no dime como una chica como esther va a acudir y dormir alguna vez en casa de un viejo feo y todo un personaje como el manitas?? ... la coca

el tenia ganas de fiesta, llegaron a las bodegas con intencion de seguir la fiesta, coca y a ver si la tia despues de algun tirito se ponia perra y follaba, seguramente no habia ganas, discuten , me bajo no me bajo,,, se baja Esther y la atropella... queda incosnciente y la coloca en la cuneta donde aparece ya que si la deja en las bodegas es facilmente sacar que estuvo en bodegas y si aparece el cuerpo ahi,,,,

POr ah algun foero pone que murio al caer del vehiculo,,, no te mueres al caer del vehiculo si no te das un golpe en la cabeza y no tiene golpes en la cabeza , si no a la altura del tronco y leve, el golpe la dejaria semi inconsciente y el alcohol y la farlopa añ quedarse tirada con la puestada hizo que falleciera por hipotermia

y ya que citas a Dolorez Vazquez, ella en todo momento dio la cara, dio la misma version, dijo que salio a por tabaco, etc, respondio ante los medios.. alguien inocente no se esconde, da la cara y responde porque solo hay una version, te parezca mas creible o menos creible, pero es la verdad ...
yo desde luego saldria y contaria todo si se que es verdad y soy inocente , si se lo creen o no me la suda
obviamente si soy culpable o tengo algo que esconder cierro la boca como puta y que me traigan ellos las pruebas

pero hombre, si el culo cagado ese del oscar , que es paticorto y tiene parece pañales al dia siguiente tenia el movil apagado, ha dado y omitido datos distintos varias veces, jajaja el coche lavado ,,etc

si vuelves a por mas, te doy mas


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Le he leído algo más que por encima.
> Usted no lo ha leído ni por encima.
> Vi el programa de equipo de investigación, ficción y programa de entretenimiento que no se ajusta a la realidad, si hubiera usted leído por encima el sumario se hubiera dado cuenta y ni siquiera lo pondría aquí.
> El investigado no cambia su versión de lo sucedido en ningún momento,a partir de que no están juntos expone diferentes hechos que pudieron suceder.
> ...



solo viendo como me tratas de usted ya se ve la tara mental que seguramente gastas
asi que ni te voy a responder, friki


----------



## Carlos968 (22 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> solo viendo como me tratas de usted ya se ve la tara mental que seguramente gastas
> asi que ni te voy a responder, friki



Además de no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablamos ,se permite el lujo de insultar.
A pasar buen día ilustrado..


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Mira , no vuelvas mas porque sales escaldado cada vez que vienes jajaja
> 
> pues ya esta , miente en lo mas importante, la parada en Bodegas, donde murió, si no dime como se olvida de lo mas importante que fue esa parada...se baja de su vehiculo.. si, cuando discuten y la atropella,, debes ser tu un mentiroso, porque yo me acuerdo de todo si no miento, que es cuando si te aprietan o preguntan mucho empiezas a confundirte..
> 
> ...



No se en que trabaja Oscar, pero lo de meterse coca para trabajar después de la noche de fiesta.... Tú sabes poco de lo que se mueve o movía en la construcción, especialmente antes de la crisis 2008. Te sorprendería saber lo que hay en el mundo real.


Por lo demás , las contradicciones de hora, etc, si vas pasado de rosca es normal que se te vaya la hora.
Si hubiese contradicciones fuertes habrían salido ya o le hubiesen pillado. Son muchos meses y demasiadas veces declarando lo mismo.


----------



## el futuro (22 Nov 2022)

ME LA SUDA MIL.


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Además de no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablamos ,se permite el lujo de insultar.
> A pasar buen día ilustrado..



No te hagas el ofendido anda que sabes perfectamente que tratas de usted de forma jocosa como demostrando superioridad cuando seguramente me saques veinte años

El que no tiene ni puta idea del tema eres tú te he puesto cantidad de datos y sabes perfectamente que una persona solo calla cuando el silencio solo puede mejorar su situación una persona que dice la verdad y no tiene nada que esconder da la cara y cuenta la versión guste o no porque es la real


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> No se en que trabaja Oscar, pero lo de meterse coca para trabajar después de la noche de fiesta.... Tú sabes poco de lo que se mueve o movía en la construcción, especialmente antes de la crisis 2008. Te sorprendería saber lo que hay en el mundo real.
> 
> 
> Por lo demás , las contradicciones de hora, etc, si vas pasado de rosca es normal que se te vaya la hora.
> Si hubiese contradicciones fuertes habrían salido ya o le hubiesen pillado. Son muchos meses y demasiadas veces declarando lo mismo.



Una cosa es meterse coca para trabajar o en el trabajo para aguantar el ritmo porque estás enganchado etcétera y otra cosa muy distinta es consumir cocaína de forma esporádica una noche cuando al día siguiente tienes que trabajar eso solo se hace de fiesta para alargar la noche o para buscar una comebolsas y poneros una rayas juntos para follar


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Nov 2022)

Y para todos los que dicen que no hay pruebas que ya han pasado muchos meses.. no es un desconocido que encuentran restos de Esther tejido en su coche..

este payaso se va a librar no lo van a pillar .. es un conocido de Esther así que en restos biológicos de ropa saliva son perfectamente normales si aparecen en su coche casa etcétera no hay sangre si hay restos de ropa es normal
Recuerden que esto es España pueden haber mil pruebas circunstanciales mil cambio de declaración mientras no haya una grabación de vídeo y prueba realmente irrefutable no pisas la cárcel y si la pisa por asesinar a alguien quince años que en tres cuartas partes de la condena ya estás disfrutando de beneficios penitenciarios realmente no entiendo como la gente no soluciona más sus problemas tirando de cuchillo viendo como funciona en España la justicia

Ya me dirán que incurra en un montón de contradicciones y haya subnormales que todavían lo crean inocentes comedme los cojones panda de payaso no os voy a leer más que soy tontos del culo así que podéis citarme las veces que queráis hijos de veinte mil perras


----------



## Bambalina (22 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que cuando la descubrio un señor que vino de Valladolid, despues de un mes tirada a la entrada del pueblo, fue cuando se volvieron locos y a dar palos de ciego a diestro y siniestro para intentar encubrir su ineptitud.
> 
> Que si ahi no estuvo todo el mes porque el bolso no se encontraba tirado en la posicion adecuada, que si pintura de piscina en la ropa, que si hierbecitas que no son de esa zona... y todo para ocultar que en la escena no encontraron la mas minima prueba de un atropello y menos aun en el coche del tal Oscar.
> 
> Bueno si; encontraron una abolladura que la misma GC hizo (seguro que sin querer, no seais mal pensados) y "cierta holgura" en un faro.


----------



## Bambalina (22 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que cuando la descubrio un señor que vino de Valladolid, despues de un mes tirada a la entrada del pueblo, fue cuando se volvieron locos y a dar palos de ciego a diestro y siniestro para intentar encubrir su ineptitud.
> 
> Que si ahi no estuvo todo el mes porque el bolso no se encontraba tirado en la posicion adecuada, que si pintura de piscina en la ropa, que si hierbecitas que no son de esa zona... y todo para ocultar que en la escena no encontraron la mas minima prueba de un atropello y menos aun en el coche del tal Oscar.
> 
> Bueno si; encontraron una abolladura que la misma GC hizo (seguro que sin querer, no seais mal pensados) y "cierta holgura" en un faro.



Están empeorando el asunto. No recularon y de aquí en adelante todo lo que hagan será falsear pruebas. Ay si los pillan!


----------



## seven up (22 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Eso sería así si toda la prensa tuviese un discurso único, pero bien sabes tú que hay prensa y "prensa".



En este país hay una prensa progresista azul, una prensa progresista naranja, una prensa progresista morada y una prensa progresista roja. El mismo discurso con otras palabras y/o diferentes tonos, lo mismo que los políticos. 

P.d.: Al final rascas un poco y todo es lo mismo, agenda 2030.


----------



## Bambalina (22 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No te hagas el ofendido anda que sabes perfectamente que tratas de usted de forma jocosa como demostrando superioridad cuando seguramente me saques veinte años
> 
> El que no tiene ni puta idea del tema eres tú te he puesto cantidad de datos y sabes perfectamente que una persona solo calla cuando el silencio solo puede mejorar su situación una persona que dice la verdad y no tiene nada que esconder da la cara y cuenta la versión guste o no porque es la real



A ti te la va a contar, no me digas? Lo que tenga que presentar la defensa se hará donde corresponda. Óscar no ha alimentado a la prensa carroñera porque es eso, carroñera.


----------



## Bambalina (22 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Fue OScar, esta clarisimo



Sí, cristalino. Llevan casi un año y aún la Guardia Civil no le ha metido mano. No saben ya qué mirarle. De los calzoncillos pasarán a las bolsas del Mercadona...


----------



## Gatoo_ (22 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> En este país hay una prensa progresista azul, una prensa progresista naranja, una prensa progresista morada y una prensa progresista roja. El mismo discurso con otras palabras y/o diferentes tonos, lo mismo que los políticos.
> 
> P.d.: Al final rascas un poco y todo es lo mismo, agenda 2030.



Chorradas.

Si toda la prensa tuviese el mismo discurso, en este foro no tendríamos de dónde rascar para contrastar la información.


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Mira , no vuelvas mas porque sales escaldado cada vez que vienes jajaja
> 
> pues ya esta , miente en lo mas importante, la parada en Bodegas, donde murió, si no dime como se olvida de lo mas importante que fue esa parada..



¿Tú eres subnormal o qué te pasa?

¿Qué parte de que está luchando por la custodia de su hijo no has entendido?

Dijiste: "Fue OScar, esta clarisimo"

Por lo que dices ahora, lo que tendrías que haber dicho tendría que haber sido: "Fueron Óscar y Carolo".

¿O es que sabes tan poco del caso o eres tan subnormal que no te enteraste de que estaban juntos?


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

El twit que puso ayer Egea era por la empresa de Porriño que va a analizar las imágenes del lavadero. Tienen unas imágenes (de dos cámaras de vigilancia diferentes) con las que no son capaces de saber si el coche es el de Óscar porque la matrícula no se puede leer y pretenden demostrar que es su coche por los supuestos desperfectos.


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Nov 2022)

Un subnormal al ignore.


----------



## seven up (22 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Chorradas.
> 
> Si toda la prensa tuviese el mismo discurso, en este foro no tendríamos de dónde rascar para contrastar la información.



Para mi usted se equivoca completamente, es más bien al contrario. Si hubiera donde rascar no habría foros como este o como muchos otros. Los foros no harían falta por que las diferentes voces estarían ya representadas. Que todos los medios sean el mismo discurso, hace que busquemos en foros no intervenidos. En los últimos años 70 y durante gran parte de los 80, había medios impensables hoy para el sistema, un Alcázar o un Mundo Obrero como extremos, por no hablar del Imparcial y ABC en la derecha, de Diario 16 y el Mundo en el centro o de un País en la izquierda estarían cerrados hace tiempo. En esos tiempos, daba gusto darse un repaso por la prensa y no como ahora, clones y clones de las mismas noticias. 
Yendo al tema en el que estamos, da lo mismo leer OK diario, El Mundo, El País o El Confidencial, las noticias y las filtraciones sobre el caso son las mismas o muy parecidas en todos, entre otras cosas por que en el periodismo existe el pluriempleo y un mismo elemento trabaja para diferentes medios. Al Oscar le han endilgado el mochuelo sin ninguna prueba o evidencia concluyente, el famoso axioma jurídico de inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, brilla por su ausencia, todo es a base de filtraciones interesadas, vulnerando los derechos más elementales del individuo. Como pasó con el anterior detenido, en el que la Guardia Civil, los medios y los políticos cargaron durante días. Al día de hoy en ningún medio he leído la más mínima critica sobre la búsqueda, sobre la anterior detención o sobre la investigación del caso y ya va para 11 meses desde la desaparición de la pobre víctima.


----------



## Gatoo_ (22 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Yendo al tema en el que estamos, da lo mismo leer *OK diario*, El Mundo, *El País* o El Confidencial



Ok, vale, lo que tú digas. Para ti la perra gorda.

Cuánta tontería, por dios


----------



## Traska (22 Nov 2022)

la noticia de hoy.... Saben quien es el que hizo el borrador en el coche.....! Creo que esta apuntó de ir a la comandancia a cantar por soleares¡ 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Un subnormal al ignore.



Yo debo tenerle ya porque no veo sus comentarios.


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

Traska dijo:


> la noticia de hoy.... Saben quien es el que hizo el borrador en el coche.....! Creo que esta apuntó de ir a la comandancia a cantar por soleares¡



¿El borrado del 1 de febrero, el borrado del 2 de abril o ambos?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El twit que puso ayer Egea era por la empresa de Porriño que va a analizar las imágenes del lavadero. Tienen unas imágenes (de dos cámaras de vigilancia diferentes) con las que no son capaces de saber si el coche es el de Óscar porque la matrícula no se puede leer y pretenden demostrar que es su coche por los supuestos desperfectos.



Bueno, lo que buscan es que la empresa esta "certifique" que se trata de un T-Roc y despues la prensa ya se encargara de "certificar" que se trata del coche del tal Oscar.

Lo que me tiene fascinado es la calidad de las imagenes de la camara de seguridad que ha proporcionado la GC y donde, oh casualidad, no se puede apreciar la matricula.

Se trata de una webcam de 1998 o que?


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

Traska dijo:


> la noticia de hoy.... Saben quien es el que hizo el borrador en el coche.....! Creo que esta apuntó de ir a la comandancia a cantar por soleares¡



Y otra pregunta... Si saben quién es el que hizo el borrado, ¿por qué no lo llevan ante la jueza a declarar?


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Nov 2022)

Traska dijo:


> la noticia de hoy.... Saben quien es el que hizo el borrador en el coche.....! Creo que esta apuntó de ir a la comandancia a cantar por soleares¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk



¿Y eso lo has visto en....?

Edito: ya lo he leido en la web de telecirco. Tambien que van a utilizar una especie de procesamiento de imagenes en 3D para recrear el coche a partir de las imágenes del lavadero para ver si tuvo algún golpe.

Habrá que ver que sacan, de todas formas sigo pensando que siendo tan listo para asegurarse del borrado de la centralita, limpieza de pruebas etc, es demasiado torpe dejando el cadaver en la carretera y además con el móvil


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Habrá que ver que sacan, de todas formas sigo pensando que siendo tan listo para asegurarse del borrado de la centralita, limpieza de pruebas etc, es demasiado torpe dejando el cadaver en la carretera y además con el móvil



Espero que no vuelvan a jugar a "ahora listo, ahora tonto" como hicieron con Alfonso Basterra en el caso Asunta.


----------



## Pdid (22 Nov 2022)

Esta noticia que ha publicado el periodista es un poco humo, yo me esperaba algo más espectacular como el análisis de ADN de Esther y que fuese sangre. 

Atención al hecho de que aunque el coche tenía un bollo justo donde era necesario pero las cámaras de Telecinco lo captaron sin ninguno ahora quieren ver si lo tenía el día después de la desaparición. Eso es que saben que la juez va a tumbar ese informe. Dónde está la inspección que hicieron en enero? 
Si el coche tenía un bollo el día después.. donde lo arregló? Porque pueden ver si tiene un bollo y no sacar la matrícula? 

Esta investigación no son más que manotazos de ahogado.


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

El análisis del ADN está hecho. Creo que no hay nadie que a estas alturas lo dude porque ese análisis no tarda tanto y ya hace casi dos meses que se solicitó.

Nacho Abad dijo que si el ADN procedía de la sangre de Esther, Óscar sería inmediatamente detenido. Óscar no ha sido detenido. Por lo tanto no hace falta ser Sherlock Holmes para intuir que la Guardia Civil anda a la desesperada porque ve que donde tendría que haber pruebas (en la ropa de Esther, en el cuerpo de Esther, en el maletero de Óscar, ...) no las hay.


----------



## Buster (22 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Esta noticia que ha publicado el periodista es un poco humo, yo me esperaba algo más espectacular como el análisis de ADN de Esther y que fuese sangre.



Que fuese sangre serviría para llevarlo a juicio y conseguir una condena con garantías.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Nov 2022)

*
BALENCIAGA (MODA ) se va de tuiter e IG x Elon Musk. Tras publicar pics de Osito BDSM con una niña y unos papeles judiciales de CHILD PORN - BOOOM*


shoe
@shoe0nhead

*WEIRD STUFF MAN -*





*lo que hay que vigilar es que tiren de la manta DE VERDAD y metan "un bombardeo orbital" to weno 
( cobertura mediatica en twitter a lo bestia ) de todo y no se quede en disidencia controlada *
____________________________________________________________________________________________

*the brand "Balenciaga" just did a uh..... interesting... photoshoot for their new products recently which included a very purposely poorly hidden court document about 'virtual child porn' normal stuff*

MAL -WRONG 
↓

*













*





4:26 a. m. · 21 nov. 2022·Twitter Web App




* ¿ BALENCIAGA METIDA EN "TRAFICO " ? POR QUE SALE CORRIENDO Y BORRA TODO SU INSTAGRAM ?*








BALENCIAGA (MODA ) se va de tuiter e IG x Elon Musk. Tras publicar pics de Osito BDSM con una niña y unos papeles judiciales de CHILD PORN - BOOOM


BALENCIAGA (MODA ) se va de tuiter e IG x Elon Musk. Tras publicar pics de Osito BDSM con una niña y unos papeles judiciales de CHILD PORN - BOOOM shoe @shoe0nhead WEIRD STUFF MAN - lo que hay que vigilar es que tiren de la manta DE VERDAD y metan "un bombardeo orbital" to weno (...




www.burbuja.info






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Nov 2022)

BALENCIAGA (MODA ) se va de tuiter e IG x Elon Musk. Tras publicar pics de Osito BDSM con una niña y unos papeles judiciales de CHILD PORN - BOOOM


BALENCIAGA (MODA ) se va de tuiter e IG x Elon Musk. Tras publicar pics de Osito BDSM con una niña y unos papeles judiciales de CHILD PORN - BOOOM shoe @shoe0nhead WEIRD STUFF MAN - lo que hay que vigilar es que tiren de la manta DE VERDAD y metan "un bombardeo orbital" to weno (...




www.burbuja.info









​


----------



## Bambalina (23 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Para mi usted se equivoca completamente, es más bien al contrario. Si hubiera donde rascar no habría foros como este o como muchos otros. Los foros no harían falta por que las diferentes voces estarían ya representadas. Que todos los medios sean el mismo discurso, hace que busquemos en foros no intervenidos. En los últimos años 70 y durante gran parte de los 80, había medios impensables hoy para el sistema, un Alcázar o un Mundo Obrero como extremos, por no hablar del Imparcial y ABC en la derecha, de Diario 16 y el Mundo en el centro o de un País en la izquierda estarían cerrados hace tiempo. En esos tiempos, daba gusto darse un repaso por la prensa y no como ahora, clones y clones de las mismas noticias.
> Yendo al tema en el que estamos, da lo mismo leer OK diario, El Mundo, El País o El Confidencial, las noticias y las filtraciones sobre el caso son las mismas o muy parecidas en todos, entre otras cosas por que en el periodismo existe el pluriempleo y un mismo elemento trabaja para diferentes medios. Al Oscar le han endilgado el mochuelo sin ninguna prueba o evidencia concluyente, el famoso axioma jurídico de inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, brilla por su ausencia, todo es a base de filtraciones interesadas, vulnerando los derechos más elementales del individuo. Como pasó con el anterior detenido, en el que la Guardia Civil, los medios y los políticos cargaron durante días. Al día de hoy en ningún medio he leído la más mínima critica sobre la búsqueda, sobre la anterior detención o sobre la investigación del caso y ya va para 11 meses desde la desaparición de la pobre víctima.



Te aplaudio!


----------



## Bambalina (23 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Y otra pregunta... Si saben quién es el que hizo el borrado, ¿por qué no lo llevan ante la jueza a declarar?



No saben por dónde les da el aire y lo peor es que ya ni lo disimulan.


----------



## Bambalina (23 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Te aplaudio!



Aplaudo quise decir.


----------



## jotace (23 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Y eso lo has visto en....?
> 
> Edito: ya lo he leido en la web de telecirco. Tambien que van a utilizar una especie de procesamiento de imagenes en 3D para recrear el coche a partir de las imágenes del lavadero para ver si tuvo algún golpe.
> 
> Habrá que ver que sacan, de todas formas sigo pensando que siendo tan listo para asegurarse del borrado de la centralita, limpieza de pruebas etc, es demasiado torpe dejando el cadaver en la carretera y además con el móvil





Pdid dijo:


> Esta noticia que ha publicado el periodista es un poco humo, yo me esperaba algo más espectacular como el análisis de ADN de Esther y que fuese sangre.
> 
> Atención al hecho de que aunque el coche tenía un bollo justo donde era necesario pero las cámaras de Telecinco lo captaron sin ninguno ahora quieren ver si lo tenía el día después de la desaparición. Eso es que saben que la juez va a tumbar ese informe. Dónde está la inspección que hicieron en enero?
> Si el coche tenía un bollo el día después.. donde lo arregló? Porque pueden ver si tiene un bollo y no sacar la matrícula?
> ...



No se ve la matrícula en las cámaras peeeeero milagrosamente se van a reconstruir en 3D con esas mismas imágenes dos golpecitos que ni siquiera se vieron en las imágenes de TV ni en la primera inspección forense al cochecito.

Esto suena a chiste no... ¡a burla!!.


----------



## Buster (23 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> No se ve la matrícula en las cámaras peeeeero milagrosamente se van a reconstruir en 3D con esas mismas imágenes dos golpecitos que ni siquiera se vieron en las imágenes de TV ni en la primera inspección forense al cochecito.
> 
> Esto suena a chiste no... ¡a burla!!.



Egea: Había una cámara que estaba enseñando Paula, que va a hacer una recreación en tres dimensiones y que va a sacar las dimensiones del vehículo grabado al milímetro, que muchos en la mesa podrán decir, joer, pero...

Ana Rosa: Todos los vehículos de la misma marca son iguales.

Egea: Si no han sufrido un golpe.

Así que pretenden tomarle las medidas al vehículo del video usando unas imágenes con tan baja resolución que no pueden leer la matrícula. Menuda manera de perder tiempo y dinero. No hace falta ser especialista en el tema para darse cuenta de que unas imágenes de baja resolución van a tener unos márgenes de error que tratándose de lo que se trata, hace que el informe no tenga absolutamente ningún valor probatorio.


----------



## Buster (23 Nov 2022)

Además, ¿cómo se puede saber que cualquier imperfección en la carrocería no la provocó otro vehículo al aparcar mientras Óscar tenía su coche estacionado en la calle?

Yo tengo una aleta delantera de mi coche algo descuadrada porque alguien le dio un toque y la parte de atrás la tuve que llevar a reparar porque me dieron otro golpe. En el toque en la parte de atrás tuve suerte porque uno que trabaja en una correduría de seguros estaba fumándose un cigarro en la calle y escuchó el topetazo e inmediatamente sacó el móvil y le sacó 3 fotos a la furgoneta para poder identificarla.


----------



## elpesetilla (23 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Además, ¿cómo se puede saber que cualquier imperfección en la carrocería no la provocó otro vehículo al aparcar mientras Óscar tenía su coche estacionado en la calle?
> 
> Yo tengo una aleta delantera de mi coche algo descuadrada porque alguien le dio un toque y la parte de atrás la tuve que llevar a reparar porque me dieron otro golpe. En el toque en la parte de atrás tuve suerte porque uno que trabaja en una correduría de seguros estaba fumándose un cigarro en la calle y escuchó el topetazo e inmediatamente sacó el móvil y le sacó 3 fotos a la furgoneta para poder identificarla.



O la obesa de tu madre que se apollo en la carrocería y la abollo el coche la muy gorda


----------



## Pdid (23 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Además, ¿cómo se puede saber que cualquier imperfección en la carrocería no la provocó otro vehículo al aparcar mientras Óscar tenía su coche estacionado en la calle?



Eso da igual. No había nada en el coche ni en la inspección ni cuando se lo llevaron las cámaras.
Así que si había algo tuvo que ser entre el 13 al 25. Donde lo ha reparado? Quien? Porque no canta nadie si le han reparado el coche? Y el que le modificó la centralita? Veo demasiados cabos sueltos y demasiada gente.. ya se sabría.


----------



## Buster (23 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Eso da igual. No había nada en el coche ni en la inspección ni cuando se lo llevaron las cámaras.
> Así que si había algo tuvo que ser entre el 13 al 25. Donde lo ha reparado? Quien? Porque no canta nadie si le han reparado el coche? Y el que le modificó la centralita? Veo demasiados cabos sueltos y demasiada gente.. ya se sabría.



El truco está en decir que fue un "atropello atípico", así no hace falta demostrar que el coche tuvo que ser reparado. Con eso explican que la cabeza de Esther golpease el retrovisor y que el retrovisor no tuviera ningún desperfecto. ¿Cómo es posible? Pues porque fue un atropello atípico. Los típicos dejan evidentes señales en la carrocería. Los atípicos son cuando atropellas a alguien y es como si no hubiese pasado nada.

Aquí explican la simulación que hizo el ERAT:









Las imágenes exclusivas de la Guardia Civil que reconstruyen el atropello que mató a Esther López


El minucioso informe de la Benemérita apunta que las lesiones de Esther López se produjeron a una altura de 77 cm en su pierna. Las abolladuras del coche de Óscar, principal sospechoso, están a 80 cm: exactamente la altura de las heridas de la joven más los tres cm de tacón.




www.lasexta.com





Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente se da cuenta de que si hubiese habido un atropello como el de la simulación, el retrovisor se habría partido o cuando menos se habría resquebrajado.


----------



## seven up (23 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El truco está en decir que fue un "atropello atípico", así no hace falta demostrar que el coche tuvo que ser reparado. Con eso explican que la cabeza de Esther golpease el retrovisor y que el retrovisor no tuviera ningún desperfecto. ¿Cómo es posible? Pues porque fue un atropello atípico. Los típicos dejan evidentes señales en la carrocería. Los atípicos son cuando atropellas a alguien y es como si no hubiese pasado nada.
> 
> Aquí explican la simulación que hizo el ERAT:
> 
> ...



No se, la profesionalidad del programa o de la GC en las imágenes brilla por su ausencia. Recalcan hasta la extenuación de que el vehículo culpable es un T-Roc pero el que sacan en color verde desde el minuto 1.45 hasta el 2.58 es de un segmento superior, parece un Mazda Cx5 y desde luego no es un VW T-Roc ni de coña. Señalan los daños en el T-Roc de Oscar por medio de una foto pero a pesar de que la resolución es muy buena, no se aprecia absolutamente ningún daño, hay que hacer un artículo de fe muy grande para creer en esos daños a pesar de que las imágenes no muestran nada. Al final recrean el atropello en multitud de ocasiones pero las imágenes desbaratan la lesión producida por el retrovisor sobre la parte trasera de la espalda que ellos dicen, lo que se ve claramente en la infografía es que la cabeza de la victima choca contra el retrovisor del coche a 45Km/h y a esa velocidad la cabeza de la pobre Esther presentaría daños muy considerables al igual que el retrovisor del coche y no una simple contusión en la espalda.

Y ojo con esto no quiero decir que el tal Oscar no sea culpable o que sea trigo limpio, que por lo que tengo leído hasta la fecha de él, del anteriormente detenido y de la victima no parecen ninguno lo segundo. Solamente hablo de pruebas y de justicia. Al igual que la pobre victima tiene todo el derecho del mundo a que se haga justicia por su muerte, también la tienen los sospechosos de que se les juzgue sin prejuicios y sin veredictos previos prefabricados y sean condenados por la fuerza de las pruebas aportadas por los investigadores para este caso. Y hasta la fecha de hoy, pruebas fehacientes ninguna, todo son divagaciones y prejuicios. 

Al final no sabes si las vueltas rocambolescas que dan es porque intentan buscar un unicornio que les encaje con un cambio de lugar del cadáver y un culpable a mano. Así salvar la cara por no haber localizado antes el cadáver, por la primera detención y por descartar la ayuda de la UCO cuando Esther desapareció. También está la otra interpretación a todo esto y es que no dan más de si. O aparece un milagro o será otro caso más sin resolver.


----------



## Buster (23 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Y ojo con esto no quiero decir que el tal Oscar no sea culpable o que sea trigo limpio, que por lo que tengo leído hasta la fecha de él, del anteriormente detenido y de la victima no parecen ninguno lo segundo. Solamente hablo de pruebas y de justicia. Al igual que la pobre victima tiene todo el derecho del mundo a que se haga justicia por su muerte, también la tienen los sospechosos de que se les juzgue sin prejuicios y sin veredictos previos prefabricados y sean condenados por la fuerza de las pruebas aportadas por los investigadores para este caso. Y hasta la fecha de hoy, pruebas fehacientes ninguna, todo son divagaciones y prejuicios.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Todos tienen derecho a que se haga justicia, pero a veces, desgraciadamente, que se haga justicia para unos significa que otros se queden sin ella.


----------



## seven up (23 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Todos tienen derecho a que se haga justicia, pero a veces, desgraciadamente, que se haga justicia para unos significa que otros se queden sin ella.



Discrepo, la justicia o es para todos o no es justicia.

Significado de justicia: _"Principio moral que inclina a obrar y juzgar respetando la verdad y dando a cada uno lo que le corresponde"_.


----------



## Buster (23 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Discrepo, la justicia o es para todos o no es justicia.



En un caso como el de Esther López, donde no se sabe lo que pasó, la justicia es que el caso se archive aunque eso signifique para la familia de Esther quedarse con la sensación de que no se ha hecho justicia.


----------



## Traska (23 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> En un caso como el de Esther López, donde no se sabe lo que pasó, la justicia es que el caso se archive aunque eso signifique para la familia de Esther quedarse con la sensación de que no se ha hecho justicia.



tranquilo.. Que se archivar en cuanto metan al asesino.... Y a los culpables...! Palabra del niño jesus¡

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones es Esther López?



Un transexual venezolano con nacionalidad Paco


----------



## Buster (23 Nov 2022)

Traska dijo:


> tranquilo.. Que se archivar en cuanto metan al asesino.... Y a los culpables...! Palabra del niño jesus¡



¿No te preguntas por qué no hacen público el informe del ADN?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Para mi usted se equivoca completamente, es más bien al contrario. Si hubiera donde rascar no habría foros como este o como muchos otros. Los foros no harían falta por que las diferentes voces estarían ya representadas. Que todos los medios sean el mismo discurso, hace que busquemos en foros no intervenidos. En los últimos años 70 y durante gran parte de los 80, había medios impensables hoy para el sistema, un Alcázar o un Mundo Obrero como extremos, por no hablar del Imparcial y ABC en la derecha, de Diario 16 y el Mundo en el centro o de un País en la izquierda estarían cerrados hace tiempo. En esos tiempos, daba gusto darse un repaso por la prensa y no como ahora, clones y clones de las mismas noticias.
> Yendo al tema en el que estamos, da lo mismo leer OK diario, El Mundo, El País o El Confidencial, las noticias y las filtraciones sobre el caso son las mismas o muy parecidas en todos, entre otras cosas por que en el periodismo existe el pluriempleo y un mismo elemento trabaja para diferentes medios. Al Oscar le han endilgado el mochuelo sin ninguna prueba o evidencia concluyente, el famoso axioma jurídico de inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, brilla por su ausencia, todo es a base de filtraciones interesadas, vulnerando los derechos más elementales del individuo. Como pasó con el anterior detenido, en el que la Guardia Civil, los medios y los políticos cargaron durante días. Al día de hoy en ningún medio he leído la más mínima critica sobre la búsqueda, sobre la anterior detención o sobre la investigación del caso y ya va para 11 meses desde la desaparición de la pobre víctima.



En los 90 en casa de mis padres se compraba El Mundo y El País.

Respecto a la "recreacion en 3D del coche del acusado", cualquier observador imparcial sabe que lo unico que quieren los politicos y la GC con la ayuda de los medios del Regimen es la condena "social" para el tal Oscar y que la opinion publica se quede convencida de que si no va a la carcel, es por culpa de unos simples tecnicismos.

Vamos, es que hasta el tio podria haber declarado que efectivamente limpio su coche ese dia en un lavadero. ¿Y que?.

Lo de tener el cadaver de la chavala un mes tirado en la entrada del pueblo mientras buscaban en otro lado, era para que rodaran cabezas de algunos mandos. Y esos mismos mandos son los que ahora mismo estan orquestando toda esta historieta con la intencion de irse de rositas.


----------



## Bambalina (24 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> En los 90 en casa de mis padres se compraba El Mundo y El País.
> 
> Respecto a la "recreacion en 3D del coche del acusado", cualquier observador imparcial sabe que lo unico que quieren los politicos y la GC con la ayuda de los medios del Regimen es la condena "social" para el tal Oscar y que la opinion publica se quede convencida de que si no va a la carcel, es por culpa de unos simples tecnicismos.
> 
> ...



Solo espero que la jueza les ate en corto y se dejen ya de marear la perdiz. Hay que ser cabrón para joderle la vida a alguien y salir airoso.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Solo espero que la jueza les ate en corto y se dejen ya de marear la perdiz. Hay que ser cabrón para joderle la vida a alguien y salir airoso.



¿Conoces el caso de Joan Cardona? Si no lo conoces, investígalo porque vas a flipar.


----------



## seven up (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Conoces el caso de Joan Cardona? Si no lo conoces, investígalo porque vas a flipar.



Pues por favor cuéntanos por que en el google solo aparece con ese nombre un regatista menorquín.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No te hagas el ofendido anda que sabes perfectamente que tratas de usted de forma jocosa como demostrando superioridad cuando seguramente me saques veinte años
> 
> El que no tiene ni puta idea del tema eres tú te he puesto cantidad de datos y sabes perfectamente que una persona solo calla cuando el silencio solo puede mejorar su situación una persona que dice la verdad y no tiene nada que esconder da la cara y cuenta la versión guste o no porque es la real



Has puesto cantidad de datos EQUIVOCADOS,inventados y algunos directamente GILIPOLLECES...dices que no tiene golpe en la cabeza(con independencia de que yo no creo que se cayese de ningún vehiculo...fue ATROPELLADA por un vehiculo alto a media/baja velocidad) tiene un golpe en la cabeza , en ambos parietales, posiblemente al chocar contra la luna del vehiculo durante el "volteo" sobre el capot del mismo y posterior caida al suelo...por la poca información de las lesiones que se nos ha filtrado parece ser que podría implicar incluso la rotura craneal...con lo cual sería una de las lesiones más importantes.


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Has puesto cantidad de datos EQUIVOCADOS,inventados y algunos directamente GILIPOLLECES...dices que no tiene golpe en la cabeza(con independencia de que yo no creo que se cayese de ningún vehiculo...fue ATROPELLADA por un vehiculo alto a media/baja velocidad) tiene un golpe en la cabeza , en ambos parietales, posiblemente al chocar contra la luna del vehiculo durante el "volteo" sobre el capot del mismo y posterior caida al suelo...por la poca información de las lesiones que se nos ha filtrado parece ser que podría implicar incluso la rotura craneal...con lo cual sería una de las lesiones más importantes.



Si la cabeza chocó contra la luna del coche y pasó por encima del capot, entiendo que el vehículo que la atropelló tendría el capot abollado y/o la luna dañada . ¿correcto?


----------



## Carlos968 (24 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Solo espero que la jueza les ate en corto y se dejen ya de marear la perdiz. Hay que ser cabrón para joderle la vida a alguien y salir airoso.



A mi parecer creo que dentro de lo que puede hacer , sin olvidar que tiene que trabajar con ellos lo esta haciendo y con mucha elegancia y paciencia.
La vida de los investigados ciertamente no va a ser la misma ,si son inocentes es una injusticia y lo que se supone que es hacer justicia para unos va a suponer lo contrario para otros.


----------



## hefesto (24 Nov 2022)

Los del erat han hecho una recreación libre para q cuadrara más o menos,igual con otro coche podrían que iba a 100 freno y el morro se hundió o ella iba con las piernas frentexionadas para otro modelo en realidad casi cualquier modelo podría encajar si uno se empeña.


----------



## Magufillo (24 Nov 2022)

Yo ahí veo un bar al que deben acudir muchos guardia civiles y no precisamente porque sirvan muy buenos bocatas. Bar marronero y tráfico de drogas veo ahí. Quieren cerrar el caso y que se acople a la narrativa actual de violencia vicaria. Si somos un puto narco estado, de eso mejor que no se entere la peble .


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Pues por favor cuéntanos por que en el google solo aparece con ese nombre un regatista menorquín.











Firma la petición


Para que el caso de mi hermano Joan Cardona sea valorado detenidamente, ya que le piden 3 años de prisión por un delito que no ha cometido.




www.change.org













Joan Cardona rehace su vida desde un centro penitenciario abierto de Barcelona


El mahonés, condenado por agresión sexual, trabaja en una tienda y solo acude a la cárcel para dormir entre semana. El mahonés, condenado por agresión sexual, trabaja en una tienda y solo acude a la cárcel para dormir entre semana.




www.menorca.info













El caso de Cardona llega a la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU


Queda apenas una semana para que se ejecute la orden de prisión para Joan Cardona pero tanto él como su familia tienen claro que no van a dejar de luchar hasta el último momento por una situación que consideran totalmente injusta.En un último intento por




www.mallorcadiario.com













El joven gay condenado por agresión heterosexual pide no entrar en la cárcel


El joven menorquín Joan Cardona Pons, condenado por una supuesta agresión sexual a una mujer pese a acreditar que es homosexual, ha solicitado a la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelon




www.elmundo.es













Joan Cardona, el joven gay condenado por la agresión sexual a una chica, deberá entrar en prisión tras rechazar el Gobierno su petición de indulto


Joan Cardona, el joven gay condenado a tres años de prisión por la agresión sexual a una chica en Barcelona que él niega haber cometido, deberá ingresar en la cárcel.




www.dosmanzanas.com





Hay montones de enlaces.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Has puesto cantidad de datos EQUIVOCADOS,inventados y algunos directamente GILIPOLLECES...dices que no tiene golpe en la cabeza(con independencia de que yo no creo que se cayese de ningún vehiculo...fue ATROPELLADA por un vehiculo alto a media/baja velocidad) tiene un golpe en la cabeza , en ambos parietales, posiblemente al chocar contra la luna del vehiculo durante el "volteo" sobre el capot del mismo y posterior caida al suelo...por la poca información de las lesiones que se nos ha filtrado parece ser que podría implicar incluso la rotura craneal...con lo cual sería una de las lesiones más importantes.



Sin citar no se sabe a quién te diriges.


----------



## Gata con Botas (24 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que este caso termina por archivarse y nunca conoceremos el culpable de la muerte de Esther.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sin citar no se sabe a quién te diriges.



Tira del hilo para arriba(flecha en el tuyo)...esta citado pues contesto en su post.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Gata con Botas dijo:


> Yo creo que este caso termina por archivarse y nunca conoceremos el culpable de la muerte de Esther.



Sin saber lo que pasó, ¿cómo puedes decir que hay un culpable de la muerte de Esther? Es como si alguien dice "nunca conoceremos cómo sufrió Esther el accidente" o "nunca sabremos desde dónde se cayó Esther".


----------



## Gata con Botas (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sin saber lo que pasó, ¿cómo puedes decir que hay un culpable de la muerte de Esther? Es como si alguien dice "nunca conoceremos cómo sufrió Esther el accidente" o "nunca sabremos desde dónde se cayó Esther".



Para mi desde que salió la autopsia , la causa de la muerte es clara ,atropello por un vehiculo (alto) a media /baja velocidad, obviamente hay un tercero responsable...pero para mi las pruebas no demuestran que fuese Oscar, ese tercero responsable,...cada prueba nueva parece exculparlo en vez de inculparlo.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si la cabeza chocó contra la luna del coche y pasó por encima del capot, entiendo que el vehículo que la atropelló tendría el capot abollado y/o la luna dañada . ¿correcto?



Si señor...pero en mi opinión ,por las SIMULACIONES (eso fue lo que hizo la UCO hasta que encontró un modelo que casaba 5 de las 11 lesiones principales que presenta el cuerpo) de atropellos de peatones que he visto, debido a la velocidad media/baja del vehiculo (entre 40 y 50 km/h ) no se produce el paso por encima del capot, se produciria un VOLTEO sobre el vehiculo (chocando contra el capot y la luna) y posterior caida al pie de la defensa del vehiculo que la arrastraría en su marcha hasta detenerse (nada de voltear por un lateral sobre el espejo como dice la UCO...ni en Matrix se da ese escenario).
LOS DAÑOS sobre el capot y la luna tendrian que haber sido evidentes (es un cuerpo que pesa sobre unos 60/65 kg) rotura de la luna y BOLLON en el capot...el coche de Oscar no presentaba esos daños , pudiera haber sido reparado en esos 13 días hasta su primera "revisión" por la Guardia Civil...pero las evidencias de esa reparación (sustitución de luna, y reparación/cambio del capot) los notaria cualquiera y más PERITOS expertos de la marca que revisaron ese vehiculo en segunda inspección sobre el 6 de abril...luego no hay indicios de reparación y por tanto...para mi tampoco de atropello con ese vehiculo.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Gata con Botas dijo:


> Para mi desde que salió la autopsia , la causa de la muerte es clara ,atropello por un vehiculo (alto) a media /baja velocidad, obviamente hay un tercero responsable...pero para mi las pruebas no demuestran que fuese Oscar, ese tercero responsable,...cada prueba nueva parece exculparlo en vez de inculparlo.



Supongo que sabrás que en la autopsia no hay ninguna evidencia física de que hubo un atropello, ¿no? Los forenses escribieron en el informe de la autopsia: "No hay ninguna marca figurada, ni ningún resto de ningún objeto que haya podido ser utilizado, incluído un vehículo". Por lo tanto la conclusión de que las lesiones de Esther tienen como origen el atropello de un vehículo a baja/media velocidad no pasa de ser una mera especulación basada única y exclusivamente en su experiencia.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Supongo que sabrás que en la autopsia no hay ninguna evidencia de que hubo un atropello, ¿no? Los forenses escribieron en el informe de la autopsia: "No hay ninguna marca figurada, ni ningún resto de ningún objeto que haya podido ser utilizado, incluído un vehículo". Por lo tanto la conclusión de que las lesiones de Esther tienen como origen el atropello de un vehículo a baja/media velocidad no pasa de ser una mera especulación basada única y exclusivamente en su experiencia.



Aqui difiero contigo en la interpretación de "marca figurada"(obviamente no hay marcas de ningún objeto-salvo en el dorso de la mano derecha- pq no se la golpeó con ningún objeto y la ropa evitó cualquier tipo de marca que pudiera dejar el vehiculo)...y si hay evidencias de atropello como son, el esguince cervical (bastante severo) con rotura de ligamentos incluida...denota golpe por detrás, y en bipedestación dado el caracter de la lesión...el "apergaminado" en la parte posterior de las piernas, mas pronunciado en la izquierda (zona del primer impacto,antes del volteo) el apergaminado de la zona se produce/es típico en atropellos a media baja velocidad con ARRASTRE MECANICO, el hecho de que una de las nalgas en primera inspección apareciera ennegrecida (quemadura por fricción por el arrastre mecánico)...las roturas en el abrigo, el rayón del botón y en una bota para mi evidencian ese "arratre"...incluso no descarto que el abrigo en la posición que quedó(colocado por encima de la cabeza, pero con ambos brazos metidos aún por las mangas) no sean ningún tipo de acto voluntario de quien la atropella, para taparla la cabeza, y simplemente sea la forma en que este quedó al arrastrar el cuerpo el vehiculo por la carretera/pista o el lugar donde se produjo el atropello.
La luxación en la cadera también es producto del "empuje" ejercido por la defensda del vehiculo sobre el cuerpo con la rodilla semi flexionada.El golpe en ambos paritales de la cabeza (con la más que probable rotura craneal) también es efecto del golpe en un primer momento contra la luna del vehiculo y capot y posteriormente caida al suelo...datos/evidencias de un atropello hay muchos...de una supuesta caida...niguno porque la naturaleza de las lesiones NO CASAN con una caida desde 1,5 m rodando por una cuneta, máxime cubierta de una vegetación abundante que amortiguaria el impacto.

TODAS las heridas que presenta el cuerpo evidencian un atropello ...salvo la del dorso de la mano derecha, que se pudo producir durante un "pequeño traslado" en la zona de carga del vehiculo que la atropella(al quedar el peso del cuerpo sobre esa mano y haber algún tipo de objeto en ese vehiculo que las hace, tipo rodillo de marcar aceras etc) unos pocos metros o cientos de metros hasta depositarla en la cuneta esa misma noche de su atropello.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Aqui difiero contigo en la interpretación de "marca figurada"(obviamente no hay marcas de ningún objeto-salvo en el dorso de la mano derecha- pq no se la golpeó con ningún objeto y la ropa evitó cualquier tipo de marca que pudiera dejar el vehiculo)...y si hay evidencias de atropello como son, el esguince cervical (bastante severo) con rotura de ligamentos incluida...denota golpe por detrás, y en bipedestación dado el caracter de la lesión...el "apergaminado" en la parte posterior de las piernas, mas pronunciado en la izquierda (zona del primer impacto,antes del volteo) el apergaminado de la zona se produce/es típico en atropellos a media baja velocidad con ARRASTRE MECANICO, el hecho de que una de las nalgas en primera inspección apareciera ennegrecida (quemadura por fricción por el arrastre mecánico)...las roturas en el abrigo, el rayón del botón y en una bota para mi evidencian ese "arratre"...incluso no descarto que el abrigo en la posición que quedó(colocado por encima de la cabeza, pero con ambos brazos metidos aún por las mangas) no sean ningún tipo de acto voluntario de quien la atropella, para taparla la cabeza, y simplemente sea la forma en que este quedó al arrastrar el cuerpo el vehiculo por la carretera/pista o el lugar donde se produjo el atropello.
> La luxación en la cadera también es producto del "empuje" ejercido por la defensda del vehiculo sobre el cuerpo con la rodilla semi flexionada.El golpe en ambos paritales de la cabeza (con la más que probable rotura craneal) también es efecto del golpe en un primer momento contra la luna del vehiculo y capot y posteriormente caida al suelo...datos/evidencias de un atropello hay muchos...de una supuesta caida...niguno porque la naturaleza de las lesiones NO CASAN con una caida desde 1,5 m rodando por una cuneta, máxime cubierta de una vegetación abundante que amortiguaria el impacto.
> 
> TODAS las heridas que presenta el cuerpo evidencian un atropello ...salvo la del dorso de la mano derecha, que se pudo producir durante un "pequeño traslado" en la zona de carga del vehiculo que la atropella(al quedar el peso del cuerpo sobre esa mano y haber algún tipo de objeto en ese vehiculo que las hace, tipo rodillo de marcar aceras etc) unos pocos metros o cientos de metros hasta depositarla en la cuneta esa misma noche de su atropello.



Aitor Curiel, que también es un forense con años de experiencia, opina que las lesiones de Esther son producto de una caída desde al menos unos 3-4 metros de altura. Yo no soy forense así que lo único que puedo valorar de forma objetiva es que si un forense con años de experiencia considera que las lesiones son compatibles con una caída y que los cuatro forenses no pudieron basar su conclusión en ninguna evidencia física, eso deja la puerta abierta a que las lesiones no sean a causa de un atropello.

Ya ves que en el caso de Olga Pardo los forenses tuvieron que recitificar la conclusión de la primera autopsia.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aitor Curiel, que también es un forense con años de experiencia, opina que las lesiones de Esther son producto de una caída desde al menos unos 3-4 metros de altura. Yo no soy forense así que lo único que puedo valorar de forma objetiva es que si un forense con años de experiencia considera que las lesiones son compatibles con una caída y que los cuatro forenses no pudieron basar su conclusión en ninguna evidencia física, eso deja la puerta abierta a que las lesiones no sean a causa de un atropello.
> 
> Ya ves que en el caso de Olga Pardo los forenses tuvieron que recitificar la conclusión de la primera autopsia.



Creo que te perdiste el segundo capitulo de lo de Curiel (eso era cuando esperaba ser contratado por la familia de la víctima, ahora parece que se postula para ser contratado por la defensa del principal investigado) ahora ya opina que es un atropello...en fin....


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aitor Curiel, que también es un forense con años de experiencia, opina que las lesiones de Esther son producto de una caída desde al menos unos 3-4 metros de altura. Yo no soy forense así que lo único que puedo valorar de forma objetiva es que si un forense con años de experiencia considera que las lesiones son compatibles con una caída y que los cuatro forenses no pudieron basar su conclusión en ninguna evidencia física, eso deja la puerta abierta a que las lesiones no sean a causa de un atropello.
> 
> Ya ves que en el caso de Olga Pardo los forenses tuvieron que recitificar la conclusión de la primera autopsia.



Curioso que en un primer programa nos dijese que no aparecian restos de pintura por ningún sitio y en el segundo...LA ENCONTRO...curioso lo que nos decia en el primer programa de la ausencia de ORINA...pero también CURIOSO que no mencionó las roturas/desgarros en el abrigo, pero hizo especial enfasis en una supuesta papelina de "cocaina" que llevaba la victima en un bolsillo del pantalón y que según parece resulto no contener restos de droga alguna...en fin muchas "curiosidades" las que nos SOLTO en aquel programa...


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Creo que te perdiste el segundo capitulo de lo de Curiel (eso era cuando esperaba ser contratado por la familia de la víctima, ahora parece que se postula para ser contratado por la defensa del principal investigado) ahora ya opina que es un atropello...en fin....



Me he perdido.

¿Cómo iba a decir que las lesiones son de una caída y esperar que lo contratase la familia de Esther? ¿Cómo va a opinar que es un atropello y pretender ser contratado por Óscar?

A ver, yo puedo ponerte un podcast donde Curiel dice lo de la caída:









Horizonte: El caso de Esther López - Horizonte – Iker Jiménez - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horizonte – Iker Jiménez gratis. Hay novedades en el caso del asesinato de Esther López como por ejemplo que la persona que trasladó su cuerpo, la movió mientras... Programa: Horizonte – Iker Jiménez. Canal: Radioset. Tiempo: 26:06 Subido 25/04 a las 21:42:21...




go.ivoox.com





¿Puedes ponerme tú un enlace donde Curiel diga que piensa que las lesiones son de un atropello?

Y no me vale el programa "La última noche de Esther" de "Equipo de investigación" porque ese programa fue un montaje de los gordos.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Curioso que en un primer programa nos dijese que no aparecian restos de pintura por ningún sitio y en el segundo...LA ENCONTRO...curioso lo que nos decia en el primer programa de la ausencia de ORINA...pero también CURIOSO que no mencionó las roturas/desgarros en el abrigo, pero hizo especial enfasis en una supuesta papelina de "cocaina" que llevaba la victima en un bolsillo del pantalón y que según parece resulto no contener restos de droga alguna...en fin muchas "curiosidades" las que nos SOLTO en aquel programa...



Si no recuerdo mal, en el podcast que te puse en el mensaje anterior Curiel comenta que buscó el tema de los restos de pintura azul en las páginas del informe de la autopsia y que no encontró nada.

¿Se analizó en un laboratorio el contenido de la papelina? Yo en prensa no he encontrado ninguna referencia.


----------



## Gata con Botas (24 Nov 2022)

Doña Olivia ¿sigue usted por aquí???

Se aclara con la aplicación?

Se lo explico por otro canal...


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, en el podcast que te puse en el mensaje anterior Curiel comenta que buscó el tema de los restos de pintura azul en las páginas del informe de la autopsia y que no encontró nada.
> 
> ¿Se analizó en un laboratorio el contenido de la papelina? Yo en prensa no he encontrado ninguna referencia.



Hay que estar a las CONCLUSIONES...y en ellas aparece clara la causa y el mecanismo que produce las lesiones, que desencadenan el óbito...lo demás son ganas de dar vueltas y no llegar a ningún sitio y a ese juego yo ya me cansé de jugar (en otros foros...)


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Hay que estar a las CONCLUSIONES...y en ellas aparece clara la causa y el mecanismo que produce las lesiones, que desencadenan el óbito...lo demás son ganas de dar vueltas y no llegar a ningún sitio y a ese juego yo ya me cansé de jugar (en otros foros...)



Si las conclusiones no están basadas en ninguna prueba física entonces no son conclusiones, son especulaciones basadas en la experiencia.

En caso de un hipotético juicio si la defensa llamase a declarar a los cuatro forenses y el abogado les preguntase en qué se basaron para concluir que las lesiones son producto de un atropello, lo que declararían es que únicamente se basaron en su experiencia. Nada más. Pretender otra cosa es negar la realidad.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si las conclusiones no están basadas en ninguna prueba física entonces no son conclusiones, son especulaciones.
> 
> En caso de un hipotético juicio si la defensa llamase a declarar a los cuatro forenses y el abogado les preguntase en qué se basaron para concluir que las lesiones son producto de un atropello, lo que declararían es que únicamente se basaron en su experiencia. Nada más. Pretender otra cosa es negar la realidad.



No nos vamos a poner de acuerdo en esto porque para mi TODAS (salvo la de el dorso de la mano) las lesiones cuadran con un atropello a media/ baja velocidad, y estan basadas en EVIDENCIAS médicas encontradas en el cuerpo de la víctima...lo que no cuadran es con una CAIDA que era una de las tres posibilidades que apuntaba el informe de la autopsia preliminar,(junto con atropello y paliza) antes de realizarse el informe sobre el raquis etc...una vez todas las pruebas complementarias se realizaron lo que da es el resultado de las CONCLUSIONES...avaladas todas científicamente por las pruebas médico forenses.

Para mi O dudas en ese aspecto (y para el Sr Curiel que usted cita también...otra cosa es que por los motivos X este interesado en defender otra hipótesis-condenada al fracaso- en un mas que improbable (no hay pruebas sólidas de momento para dictar Auto de procedimiento contra nadie...)juicio si se celebrase...


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> No nos vamos a poner de acuerdo en esto porque para mi TODAS (salvo la de el dorso de la mano) las lesiones cuadran con un atropello a media/ baja velocidad, y estan basadas en EVIDENCIAS médicas encontradas en el cuerpo de la víctima...lo que no cuadran es con una CAIDA que era una de las tres posibilidades que apuntaba el informe de la autopsia preliminar,(junto con atropello y paliza) antes de realizarse el informe sobre el raquis etc...una vez todas las pruebas complementarias se realizaron lo que da es el resultado de las CONCLUSIONES...avaladas todas científicamente por las pruebas médico forenses.
> 
> Para mi O dudas en ese aspecto (y para el Sr Curiel que usted cita también...otra cosa es que por los motivos X este interesado en defender otra hipótesis-condenada al fracaso- en un mas que improbable (no hay pruebas sólidas de momento para dictar Auto de procedimiento contra nadie...)juicio si se celebrase...



En lo que nos deberíamos poner de acuerdo es en que hay al menos un forense que dice que las lesiones de Esther son compatibles con una caída desde una altura o desde un coche en marcha. Las mismas evidencias médicas también avalan esas dos hipótesis para ese forense.

"otra cosa es que por los motivos X este interesado en defender otra hipótesis-condenada al fracaso"

Ahí te has cascado un "ad hominem" de los gordos. Sólo alguien que tiene un interés en defender una posición haría algo así.

Sólo los subnormales atacan a la persona y no a sus argumentos.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Y que conste que no me estoy marcando una falacia de autoridad. Lo que dice Curiel no lo tomo como la verdad. Simplemente señalo que hay al menos un forense que ve que las lesiones de Esther son compatibles con algo más que un atropello.

Ni Curiel está en posesión de la verdad absoluta ni los cuatro forenses que hicieron la autopsia. El único infalible es el Papa.


----------



## Celedonio2 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Me he perdido.
> 
> ¿Cómo iba a decir que las lesiones son de una caída y esperar que lo contratase la familia de Esther? ¿Cómo va a opinar que es un atropello y pretender ser contratado por Óscar?
> 
> ...



*"¿Cómo iba a decir que las lesiones son de una caída y esperar que lo contratase la familia de Esther? ¿Cómo va a opinar que es un atropello y pretender ser contratado por Óscar?*"

No hay que dar muchas vueltas al asunto ni "romperse mucho la cabeza..." para alguien que tenga dos dedos de frente es EVIDENTE que el coche de Oscar no atropelló a Esther (por mucho que la ERAT /DIRAT nos deleite con una SIMULACION de un atropello propia del universo Matrix...)

Si ese vehiculo no atropelló a Esther y queremos seguir manteniendo a O dentro de la "ecuación" lo cual obviamente parece ser el empeño de los investigadores y de la familia por "inducción de estos"... ( investigadores,que también cuestionaban el atropello en algunos momentos y aspectos de la investigación cuando no eran "capaces" de cuadrar algo) si como digo queremos seguir manteniendo a O. dentro de la ecuación...UNA SEGUNDA AUTOPSIA que contradiga a la "oficial" y determine que ha sido por ser "arrojada de un vehiculo en marcha"...desde 5/6 m de altura( lo plantearonen el primer programa)por una paliza o SURFEANDO (esto fue lo más rocambolesco...) desde el techo del T-Roc sería lo que se necesitaria...el médico forense seguro que se `postulaba tácitamente en ese programa para ello... (60 /80 mil euros tienen la culpa).ESO FUE EN UN PRIMER MOMENTO...obviamente la familia ,acertadamente no estuvo por la labor...(Familia de Esther)

Si ahora como dice (mira no me voy a molestar ni a perder un minuto de mi tiempo en buscar el programa de TV7 donde el "reputado forense" da un giro de 180º y ahora dice que ha sido un ATROPELLO y en concreto menciona LA PINTURA AZUL en la parte trasera del pantalón de Esther a la "altura de la zona de golpeo"-creo recordar que fue la expresión que utilizo el reputado forense...) es un atropello ...es evidente que si se DEMUESTRA que el coche de OSCAR no ha sido el quedaria en gran parte fuera de la ecuación...la sombra de la sospecha se alejaría de el DEMOSTRANDO que se trata de un atropello...(por un vehiculo azul...esto lo resaltó) y dado que se puede demostrar que el vehiculo de Oscar no tiene daños compatibles con las lesiones que tenia el cuerpo de Esther (por mucha rocambolesca Simulación que realice el ERAT...eso si que se "tumba" por una empresa especializada en cero,) se podría descartar a Oscar...ya tratar de ponerlo al volante de otro vehiculo (azul) para atropellar a Esther no se lo creería nadie...POR TANTO ahora se postula como PERITO DE LA DEFENSA...(Oscar)

En dicho programa siguieron manteniendo COMO RESIDUAL la hipotesis de la caida...que fue apuntada por el inspector de policia jubilado (el mismo que planteó la hipótesis del surfeo desde el techo de un vehiculo en el anterior) creo recordar que la paliza(de memoria hablo)...ya esta vez ni siquiera lo plantearon.

Pero todo esto ya lo sabias tu y lo habias leido y oido ya antes...no entiendo porque pides entonces que te explique algo que tu ya sabias (mejor aún que yo...)

Y sobre mi opinión por el planteamiento Marxista de la cuestión por parte del "reputado"...evito expresar aquí públicamente la misma...


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

O sea que para ti Curiel es un mercenario que se vende al mejor postor. Pues dicho queda.


----------



## Valeria_93 (24 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si las conclusiones no están basadas en ninguna prueba física entonces no son conclusiones, son especulaciones basadas en la experiencia.
> 
> En caso de un hipotético juicio si la defensa llamase a declarar a los cuatro forenses y el abogado les preguntase en qué se basaron para concluir que las lesiones son producto de un atropello, lo que declararían es que únicamente se basaron en su experiencia. Nada más. Pretender otra cosa es negar la realidad.



Pero tu has tenido acceso a la autopsia? no la han hecho publica, solo se han publicado las conclusiones, ahi dicen atropello y esta firmado por los cuatro forenses.


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Valeria_93 dijo:


> Pero tu has tenido acceso a la autopsia? no la han hecho publica, solo se han publicado las conclusiones, ahi dicen atropello y esta firmado por los cuatro forenses.



Aitor Curiel ha tenido acceso a la autopsia y se la ha leído varias veces. Te recomiendo que veas:





Y que escuches:









Horizonte: El caso de Esther López - Horizonte – Iker Jiménez - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horizonte – Iker Jiménez gratis. Hay novedades en el caso del asesinato de Esther López como por ejemplo que la persona que trasladó su cuerpo, la movió mientras... Programa: Horizonte – Iker Jiménez. Canal: Radioset. Tiempo: 26:06 Subido 25/04 a las 21:42:21...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Buster (24 Nov 2022)

Valeria_93 dijo:


> Pero tu has tenido acceso a la autopsia? no la han hecho publica, solo se han publicado las conclusiones, ahi dicen atropello y esta firmado por los cuatro forenses.



El Mundo también tuvo acceso a la autopsia y esto fue lo que comentaron:









Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello


El informe de los forenses certifica que el cadáver de la joven de Traspinedo estuvo en la cuneta en la que fue encontrado desde el día que desapareció, el pasado 13 de enero, mientras la Guardia Civil constata «grave contradicción» del principal sospechoso




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es





"Los 20 folios de la autopsia, a los que ha tenido acceso este periódico, no recogen ni una sola evidencia de que la causa de la muerte fuera el atropello, que sólo aparece el folio 20 como una intuición de los forenses, según detalla un experto forense consultado por este periódico. «Consideramos que se trata de un atropello en vida, por vehículo a motor, producido a media o baja velocidad». Para a renglón seguido indicar que en la «confluencia de la muerte» de Esther existen también otros factores como «la intoxicación etílica, consumo de cocaína e hipotermia». Ya en las conclusiones, en ese mismo folio 20 vuelva indicarse en el punto dos: «Etiología médico legal: atropello por vehículo a motor a una velocidad media-baja».

Y eso es todo lo que hay del atropello. Ni una sola evidencia en el resto de los 19 folios que venga a justificar el mismo."


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 Nov 2022)

No habéis visto un atropello en vuestra puta vida y estáis convencidos de las lesiones que deja.

Lo mismo con las drogas, lo más que habéis tomado es un zumo de piña


----------



## Bambalina (25 Nov 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> A mi parecer creo que dentro de lo que puede hacer , sin olvidar que tiene que trabajar con ellos lo esta haciendo y con mucha elegancia y paciencia.
> La vida de los investigados ciertamente no va a ser la misma ,si son inocentes es una injusticia y lo que se supone que es hacer justicia para unos va a suponer lo contrario para otros.



Está claro que sea inocente o no, le ham jodido la vida. Las filtraciones solo suceden si el la fuente quiere.


----------



## Bambalina (25 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> El Mundo también tuvo acceso a la autopsia y esto fue lo que comentaron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Un misterio que la caótica y, por momentos, chapucera y esquizofrénica investigación no está siendo capaz de desenmarañar*. 

Lo resume todo.


----------



## Buster (25 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Está claro que sea inocente o no, le ham jodido la vida. Las filtraciones solo suceden si el la fuente quiere.



Y yo iría más lejos: una cosa son las filtraciones y otra las mentiras. Un ejemplo de filtración sería la publicación de los posicionamientos del móvil de Óscar. Una mentira sería esto:









¿Quién puso en 'modo avión' el teléfono de Esther López la noche de su muerte?


Caso Esther López: Solo un 4 % de las pruebas biológicas recogidas en casa de Óscar probarían que la joven estuvo allí Las pruebas recogidas por los investigadores en casa de Óscar no sitúan a Esther en ese lugar




www.diariodesevilla.es





"Sin embargo, posteriormente, *alguien activó el 'modo avión'*. La Guardia Civil sospecha que lo hizo la persona que la mató, ya que en el momento de estas llamadas Esther, presumiblemente, no estaba en condiciones de coger el teléfono. Por lo que *plantean diferentes escenarios con Óscar como principal sospechoso de los hechos*."

El móvil de Esther no fue puesto en modo avión. Si hubiese sido puesto en ese modo no habría habido posicionamientos en la calle Estación de Valladolid por ejemplo.

Haber dicho que el móvil de Esther y el de Óscar se pusieron en modo avión al mismo tiempo ha sido como llevarlo al matadero público.


----------



## Bambalina (25 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo iría más lejos: una cosa son las filtraciones y otra las mentiras. Un ejemplo de filtración sería la publicación de los posicionamientos del móvil de Óscar. Una mentira sería esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente! Necesitaban un margen de tiempo para acusarlo de cometer el delito y cubrirse las espaldas al mismo tiempo, ya que se escudarían en desconocer su modus operandi con el móvil activado en modo avión. Y ya tenían la coartada perfecta.


----------



## Bambalina (25 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aitor Curiel ha tenido acceso a la autopsia y se la ha leído varias veces. Te recomiendo que veas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias! Voy a escucharlo en Ivoox ahora.


----------



## Bambalina (25 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Conoces el caso de Joan Cardona? Si no lo conoces, investígalo porque vas a flipar.



Me lo apunto, Buster. Gracias!


----------



## Buster (25 Nov 2022)

Aquí tenéis un video de Joan Cardona donde se resume bastante lo que pasó y donde sale el tonto de la clase haciendo una pregunta absurda:


----------



## Bambalina (26 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un video de Joan Cardona donde se resume bastante lo que pasó y donde sale el tonto de la clase haciendo una pregunta absurda:



Qué pasada!


----------



## Buster (26 Nov 2022)

Dije que la empresa gallega que analiza las imágenes del lavadero diría que el coche del lavadero es compatible con el T-Roc de Óscar. Después de haber escuchado a Egea el otro día creo que debería corregir mi predicción y decir que lo que dirán será que el coche del lavadero es compatible con haber sufrido deformaciones en la carrocería.

En otro foro comenté lo siguiente:

"La empresa que se encarga de hacer el informe sobre las imágenes del lavadero es "Ingeniería y Seguridad Vial", cuya página web es: https://www.reconstruccion-accidentes.es

Lo he buscado en su web pero no he encontrado por ningún lado que sean especialistas en el procesado de imágenes.

A lo que se dedican es:

"Desarrolla sus trabajos con los objetivos de:

Dar soporte técnico a abogados, fiscales, jueces y compañías de seguros en los procesos en los que son necesarias la investigación y reconstrucción de accidentes.

Formar a los grupos de atestados de la policía y a otros expertos en las materias de investigación y reconstrucción de accidentes de tráfico.

Asesorar a los agentes políticos y sociales sobre las medidas correctoras a adoptar para conseguir evitar accidentes y mejorar la seguridad vial.

Facilitar el acceso a las Tecnologías de la Información y a los nuevos medios audiovisuales."

O sea que están especializados en temas de reconstrucción de accidentes. No entiendo por qué les han encargado el informe de las imágenes a ellos si en esas imágenes no se produce ningún accidente."

Ya me extrañaba que la empresa no pareciese ser experta en procesamiento de imágenes sino en reconstrucción de accidentes. Por eso eligieron a esa empresa, porque quieren demostrar que los daños ya estaban, no pretendían poder leer la matrícula e identificar el vehículo. De hecho tienen imágenes de la persona que está en el lavadero y no les interesa demostrar que es Óscar. ¿Por qué?

El quid está en que a los investigadores no les llega con que el coche del lavadero sea el de Óscar. El informe que dice que el coche de Óscar tiene unos desperfectos compatibles con 5 de las 11 lesiones que presentaba Esther está en la cuerda floja debido al informe de la primera inspección, donde la Guardia Civil refiere que exteriormente el vehículo no presenta desperfectos, y a las grabaciones de las cámaras de dos televisiones que grabaron el momento de la recogida del vehículo para la segunda inspección. Imágenes que quieren ser usadas por la defensa para demostrar que dichos daños no estaban antes de la recogida.

Por lo tanto los investigadores necesitan algo a lo que agarrarse para demostrar que los desperfectos estaban antes de la recogida para la segunda inspección y que el informe de los desperfectos no se anule. El informe de la empresa gallega en caso de decir que el coche de las imágenes es compatible con haber sufrido daños en la carrocería podría servir para que la jueza decida no anular el informe de los desperfectos y llevar el caso a juicio. Y en caso de que hubiese juicio tener algo que darle al jurado para razonar en el veredicto que los daños ya estaban antes de la recogida para la segunda inspección.

Y alguien podría preguntar... ¿por qué la empresa gallega no usa las grabaciones de las televisiones que hicieron planos mucho más cercanos y con cámaras de mayor resolución para demostrar que la holgura en el capó, el arañazo y la leve abolladura ya estaban antes de que el vehiculo fuese recogido? ¿Por qué los investigadores prefieren arriesgarse con unas imágenes de tan baja resolución que no permiten ni leer la matrícula para demostrar que los daños ya estaban antes de la recogida a usar las imágenes grabadas justo antes de la recogida y que fueron tomadas mucho más de cerca y en muchísima mayor resolución?

Creo que la respuesta a esas preguntas es obvia: en este caso cuanto peor, mejor. Si los despefectos estuviesen antes de la segunda recogida se verían en las imágenes de la televisión y por lo tanto los primeros en haber usado esas imágenes habrían sido los investigadores.


----------



## Buster (26 Nov 2022)

Esos son los desperfectos que creo que los investigadores están intentando demostrar que ya estaban el 13 de enero usando las grabaciones de dos cámaras de vigilancia que hay cerca del lavadero. Imágenes que no permiten leer la matrícula. Y en cambio prefieren no usar la imágenes de las televisiones que les ofrecen mayor calidad.

¿Cuál es la explicación a eso?

Si le preguntáramos a Egea la razón para hacer eso nos diría: "No quiero ser muy técnico".


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Nov 2022)

Gata con Botas dijo:


> Yo creo que este caso termina por archivarse y nunca conoceremos el culpable de la muerte de Esther.



Yo creo que simplemente no hay culpables de la muerte. Solo hay culpables de dejar a la mujer 20 días en una cuneta muerta por no buscarla bien.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lammero (26 Nov 2022)

No me explico cómo el atropello de una doña nadie puede generar casi 2.000 posts
¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?
Resumen, porfa


----------



## Javi084 (26 Nov 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> No me explico cómo el atropello de una doña nadie puede generar casi 2.000 posts
> ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?
> Resumen, porfa



Ese es el tema, no se sabe a ciencia cierta si fue un atropello.


Nuestro compañero Buster está poniendo unas informaciones muy interesantes, deberías leerlas.


----------



## Celedonio2 (26 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Creo que te perdiste el segundo capitulo de lo de Curiel (eso era cuando esperaba ser contratado por la familia de la víctima, ahora parece que se postula para ser contratado por la defensa del principal investigado) ahora ya opina que es un atropello...en fin....



*EL SEGUNDO "CAPITULO" de lo de CURIEL 19-9-2022.*

Muy interesante todo el programa, la *entrevista al abogado de la familia*, quien haya seguido el caso desde el principio podrá encontrar EVIDENTES contradicciones con apariciones /declaraciones suyas anteriores.(hasta el minuto 27)

El "reputado forense"...recoge cable sobre lo que dijo en el primer programa(desde el minuto 27 en adelante)

Encontró (por fin) la pintura azul en la parte posterior del pantalón de Esther Lopez... "en la zona de golpeo en el pantalón" (minuto 41:57 )Según el esto tiene dos vueltas, más adelante analiza largo y tendido el tema de la pintura AZUL.(en el primer programa decía que no había restos de pintura de un posible vehiculo atropellador por ninguna parte....)

No llega a desdecirse completamente de sus hipotesis anteriores, pero las mantiene ya como "residuales" (para que la recogida de cable no sea tan evidente)

Se dedica a hacer una defensa clara de O. como posible autor del atropello,cuestionando el atropello por su coche en particular (no hay daños , tal como constata la G.Civil en un primer informe de recogida (40:07)....descarta el coche de Oscar por ser incompatible (44´)...Si damos (dando por hecho dice) por hecho el atropello , lo fue por un coche azul (47´) por tanto no es compatible con el coche de Oscar que es gris...en el minuto 50 dice que el coche de Oscar no es azul, da una serie de vehiculos compatibles por los restos encontrados en un posible escenario ...que dice no sabemos seguro si fue el lugar del atropello o no.

EXHONERA a Oscar en el tema del ADN .¿Asesino en serie?, pues hay más restos de ADN de más mujeres en el maletero, apunta a una transferencia de ese ADN, por prendas depositadas en el maletero, sillita/alzador etc.

Se han puesto las cosas de ese vehiculo en el maletero(no lo dice...pero Oscar si en su declaración judicial dice que la G.Civil pasó las cosas que tenía en el habitaculo del vehiculo al maletero,sillita/alzador de la niña)

Coche...tfns etc...se "postula" como posible perito de la defensa...aunque ve muy improbable que tal como esta ahora mismo el caso (todo indicios debiles/circunstanciales) el mismo pudiera/debiera llegar a juicio...todo a criterio de la jueza...









Gabinete de investigación T2/E1: Caso Esther López. 9 meses después


(18/09/2022) 9 meses después, con miles de horas de investigación realizadas, uno de los casos más mediáticos de los últimos tiempos, la muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo, sigue plagado de interrogantes. Queremos analizar cuál es la situación del caso a día de hoy a través de una entrevista...




www.cyltv.es


----------



## Pdid (26 Nov 2022)

Ese informe es el último intento de llevar a Oscar a juicio, sin eso no hay nada ya que parece que el ADN no habrá dado lo que esperaban. 
De momento se come los turrones en casa este año, el próximo ya veremos.


----------



## Buster (26 Nov 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Ese informe es el último intento de llevar a Oscar a juicio, sin eso no hay nada ya que parece que el ADN no habrá dado lo que esperaban. De momento se come los turrones en casa este año, el próximo ya veremos.



Veo que se ha entendido lo que quería decir. Efectivamente ese informe es la última bala que tienen los investigadores para intentar que haya un juicio.

Que para demostrar que los desperfectos ya estaban antes de la recogida del vehículo el 5 o el 6 de abril prefieran usar unas imágenes de pésima calidad a las imágenes de las televisiones que están grabadas desde mucho más cerca y a muchísima mejor calidad, pues ya lo dice todo en cuanto a las intenciones de los investigadores. No buscan la verdad, buscan un culpable a toda costa para tapar su desastrosa investigación.

El fiscal y la jueza deberían ser capaces de darse cuenta de esto y mandarlos a la mierda.


----------



## Bambalina (26 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Dije que la empresa gallega que analiza las imágenes del lavadero diría que el coche del lavadero es compatible con el T-Roc de Óscar. Después de haber escuchado a Egea el otro día creo que debería corregir mi predicción y decir que lo que dirán será que el coche del lavadero es compatible con haber sufrido deformaciones en la carrocería.
> 
> En otro foro comenté lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Exacto. Llego a las mismas conclusiones que tú.


----------



## Avulense64 (26 Nov 2022)

Óscar dijo que a las 3 dejo a Esther y se fue a dormir pero han visto que el teléfono de Óscar tuvo actividad hasta las 5 de la mañana, que se movió unos 500 metros y cambió su declaración hasta 4 veces. 
Sinceramente...una persona que es inocente y dice la verdad no cambia de versión.


----------



## Buster (26 Nov 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Óscar dijo que a las 3 dejo a Esther y se fue a dormir pero han visto que el teléfono de Óscar tuvo actividad hasta las 5 de la mañana, que se movió unos 500 metros y cambió su declaración hasta 4 veces. Sinceramente...una persona que es inocente y dice la verdad no cambia de versión.



Óscar está luchando por la custodia de su hijo, o eso dijo Aitor Curiel en uno de los programas de "Gabinete de investigación". No creo que decir que es consumidor habitual de cocaína le vaya a ayudar mucho a conseguirla. Yo creo que por consejo de su abogado omitió la parada en Bodegas, omitió quién les suministró la droga que consumieron aquella noche, etc.

No hay que olvidar que en un momento de aquella noche Carolo llamó a Esther y le preguntó si sabía dónde pillar un pollo:

"Buenas noches, ¿estás despierta? Necesitamos un pollo, ¿sabes de alguien?".

Luego Carolo declaró que él y Óscar consumieron cocaína, por lo tanto a algún sitio tuvieron que ir para conseguirla. Así que está más que demostrado que Óscar omitió esa parte de lo sucedido aquella noche cuando declaró en sede judicial.


----------



## Gusman (26 Nov 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Óscar dijo que a las 3 dejo a Esther y se fue a dormir pero han visto que el teléfono de Óscar tuvo actividad hasta las 5 de la mañana, que se movió unos 500 metros y cambió su declaración hasta 4 veces.
> Sinceramente...una persona que es inocente y dice la verdad no cambia de versión.



Salvo que vaya drogada y borracha y ni se acuerde del todo lo que pasó y menos con pelos y señales horarios y demas.
Lo de los 500m no puede ser un error de localizacion. A veces no da localizacion exacta digo yo.


----------



## pepinox (26 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si la cabeza chocó contra la luna del coche y pasó por encima del capot, entiendo que el vehículo que la atropelló tendría el capot abollado y/o la luna dañada . ¿correcto?



No, porque es un atropello atípico que no dejó marcas en el vehículo, y como no hay marcas ni pruebas, pues vamos a condenar en base a convencimientos, y punto pelota.


----------



## Buster (26 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No, porque es un atropello atípico que no dejó marcas en el vehículo, y como no hay marcas ni pruebas, pues vamos a condenar en base a convencimientos, y punto pelota.



Es justo lo que comentaba en forocoches. Decía:

Por eso la Guardia Civil anda distrayendo al personal con supuestos borrados de la centralita y con lavados del coche. Como si borrando la centralita o limpiando el coche pudieras hacer desaparecer mágicamente un topetazo. El caso de JFK tenía la "teoría de la bala mágica". El caso de Esther López tiene la "teoría del atropello atípico".

La "teoría del atropello atípico" consiste en que el coche de Óscar atropelló a Esther pero en la autopsia los forenses no encuentran ni marcas figuradas ni ningún resto de ningún objeto que haya podido ser utilizado, incluído un vehículo, y además de eso después de atropellar a Esther, el coche de Óscar no sufre desperfectos que se puedan apreciar a simple vista.


----------



## Bambalina (26 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> *EL SEGUNDO "CAPITULO" de lo de CURIEL 19-9-2022.*
> 
> Muy interesante todo el programa, la *entrevista al abogado de la familia*, quien haya seguido el caso desde el principio podrá encontrar EVIDENTES contradicciones con apariciones /declaraciones suyas anteriores.(hasta el minuto 27)
> 
> ...



Excelente análisis. Aunque me gustaría añadir que él nunca dejó de lado la idea de la precipitación y, en cierta forma, concuerda desde un principio con su idea de ausencia de restos de material del vehículo.


----------



## Bambalina (27 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No, porque es un atropello atípico que no dejó marcas en el vehículo, y como no hay marcas ni pruebas, pues vamos a condenar en base a convencimientos, y punto pelota.



No es la primera vez que se producen irregularidades en el proceso de instrucción, como pruebas falsas. Más recientemente la investigación anómala en el caso de Déborah F.


----------



## Celedonio2 (27 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Excelente análisis. Aunque me gustaría añadir que él nunca dejó de lado la idea de la precipitación y, en cierta forma, concuerda desde un principio con su idea de ausencia de restos de material del vehículo.



Escucha bien el "pograma" (no tiene desperdicio)...menciona la pintura AZUL y eso para el es un "resto de material del vehiculo" que demuestra que el coche de Oscar no fue quien la atropelló pues el T-Roc de Oscar es es GRIS...lo dice no una, sino varias veces, incluso da una lista de posibles modelos de vehiculos "alternativos" que para el cuadrarian con lo que dice el ERAT (por los restos encontrados en un "presunto" escenario aún sin confirmar...pues el cita fuentes de la PRENSA, dice claramente que ese escenario no está aún confirmado ...pero que de ser así esos "restos" cuadrarian con una serie de vehiculos... )


----------



## Bambalina (27 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Escucha bien el "pograma" (no tiene desperdicio)...menciona la pintura AZUL y eso para el es un "resto de material del vehiculo" que demuestra que el coche de Oscar no fue quien la atropelló pues el T-Roc de Oscar es es GRIS...lo dice no una, sino varias veces, incluso da una lista de posibles modelos de vehiculos "alternativos" que para el cuadrarian con lo que dice el ERAT (por los restos encontrados en un "presunto" escenario aún sin confirmar...pues el cita fuentes de la PRENSA, dice claramente que ese escenario no está aún confirmado ...pero que de ser así esos "restos" cuadrarian con una serie de vehiculos... )



Sí, no te contradigo. Lo que quise decir es que, con la información que le llega en ese momento en el que se encontraba la investigación, se ciñe a la marca azul de otro posible vehículo, pero creo que en su fuero interno no abandona la idea de la precipitación cuando hace referencia a las múltiples lesiones encontradas. 

Estaría bien saber qué hipótesis baraja a día de hoy.


----------



## Celedonio2 (27 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Sí, no te contradigo. Lo que quise decir es que, con la información que le llega en ese momento en el que se encontraba la investigación, se ciñe a la marca azul de otro posible vehículo, pero creo que en su fuero interno no abandona la idea de la precipitación cuando hace referencia a las múltiples lesiones encontradas.
> 
> Estaría bien saber qué hipótesis baraja a día de hoy.


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Hoy el criminólogo Félix Ríos ha estado en directo en youtube para hablar del caso de Esther López. Al final ha respondido a preguntas y bueno, creo que le pillé en todas las que le hice.

Le pregunté si le parecía casualidad que el 2 de abril coincidiesen el segundo borrado de la centralita y el día en que finalizaba la autorización judicial para el balizamiento del coche de Óscar y su respuesta ha sido que nada le parecía casualidad. Vamos, que no tenía ni idea y ha respondo lo primero que se le ha ocurrido.

Le pregunté si el móvil de Esther había sido apagado manualmente o si se apagó porque se le acabó la batería y su respuesta ha sido que el móvil de Esther fue puesto en modo avión. ¿Qué tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra? No sé si no entendió la pregunta o no sabía la respuesta.

Luego le pedí que enseñara el documento del sumario donde pone que el móvil de Esther fue puesto en modo avión. Ha puesto este documento completo:







En él se puede ver que específicamente se dice que el móvil de Óscar se puso en modo avión a las 6:53. En el informe pone que el móvil de Esther no tuvo conexiones en una franja horaria pero no dice que fuera puesto en modo avión.

Dice que es criminólogo pero no sabe la diferencia entre que un móvil no tenga conexiones (porque está en un sitio sin cobertura) y ponerlo en modo avión.

Luego le he preguntado por qué si Óscar trasladó el cuerpo de Esther a la cuneta no hay ADN suyo en el cuerpo y en la ropa de Esther. No sé qué gilipollez me ha contestado sobre que cada caso es diferente y que bla bla bla. Un criminólogo al que no le causa ni el menor estupor la ausencia de ADN.

Resumiendo: que va de enterado y no se entera de nada.

Ya pondré el video cuando lo suba a youtube.


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Hoy el criminólogo Félix Ríos ha estado en directo en youtube para hablar del caso de Esther López. Al final ha respondido a preguntas y bueno, creo que le pillé en todas las que le hice.
> 
> Le pregunté si le parecía casualidad que el 2 de abril coincidiesen el segundo borrado de la centralita y el día en que finalizaba la autorización judicial para el balizamiento del coche de Óscar y su respuesta ha sido que nada le parecía casualidad. Vamos, que no tenía ni idea y ha respondo lo primero que se le ha ocurrido.
> 
> ...



Buenos días Buster.

Escribí 3 veces citándote con el objetivo de que lograra que Félix lo leyera: sin conexiones (apagado, modo avión o fuera de cobertura)

Me contestó a 4 preguntas. Una de las que formulé trataba de los posicionamientos de los móviles en El Romeral. A Esther (el móvil, claro) e ubica en calle tres un rúter. Me contestó con la información que contaban los investigadores los primeros meses: están bajo la influencia de la misma antena y hay que tener en cuenta el margen de 45 m. 

A otras preguntas: solo hay una línea de investigación; compatibilidad lesiones-desperfectos del coche y proporcionalidad de las magulladuras, contusiones, etc. (No solo se produjo el impacto contra el coche sino tamboén tracción, impacto en el suelo, entre otros). Ok. Compatibilidad. 

Resumen. Siguió a pie juntillas el relato oficial, no movió una coma siquiera.


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Resumen. Siguió a pie juntillas el relato oficial, no movió una coma siquiera.



Coincido al 100% pero ya le he enviado un par de e-mails donde lo dejo con el culo al aire y a los que dudo mucho que me conteste.

En uno de ellos le digo:

"Hola Félix.

Ya he visto que pusiste el audio:

https://www.ivoox.com/caso-esther-lo...7054775_1.html

En 71:51 te pregunto si podrías enseñar el documento del sumario donde aparece que el móvil de Esther se puso en modo avión.

En 73:15 lees este documento:







Que es un informe donde el Grupo de Delitos Telemáticos habla de "Activaciones del modo "avión" del terminal del investigado", o sea, de Óscar y donde como te dije se dice la hora exacta en la que se activa: 6:53.

¿No te das cuenta de que el GDT no tiene un informe equivalente para el móvil de Esther donde diga a qué hora se puso el modo "avión" de ella?

Lo que lees a continuación es este informe u otro parecido:







en el que se hace referencia a que el móvil de Esther no tuvo conexiones entre las 6:31 y las 8:55.

Si vamos al informe del móvil de Óscar:







vemos que su móvil no registra conexiones entre las 3:40 y las 9:10 aunque no lo pone en modo avión hasta las 6:53.

Si vamos al informe del móvil de Esther:







vemos que sí tiene conexiones entre las 6:31 y las 8:55, por ejemplo a las 7:30, 7:31, 7:32, 8:20, 8:22...

Por lo tanto, por favor, deja de repetir la mentira de los investigadores de que los móviles de Óscar y Esther se pusieron en modo avión a la misma hora. El móvil de Óscar se puso en modo avión a las 6:53 aunque no tuvo conexiones entre las 3:40 y las 9:10 y el móvil de Esther no se puso en modo avión y sí tuvo conexiones entre las 6:31 y las 8:55.

Por si no te habías dado cuenta los investigadores han cogido de aquí y de allá para contar algo que no es cierto. Sí es cierto que el móvil de Óscar no tiene conexiones en la misma franja horaria que el de Esther, pero es que tampoco las tenía desde las 3:40. Lo que han hecho los investigadores tiene un nombre y es manipulación.

Saludos."


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

El otro e-mail que le escribí fue éste:

"Hola Félix.

Hoy he participado en el video en directo que has hecho sobre el caso de Esther López y te he planteado varias preguntas.

Te pregunté si el móvil de Esther había sido apagado manualmente o si se apagó porque se le acabó la batería. Respondiste que el móvil de Esther se puso en modo avión. ¿Qué tiene que ver eso con mi pregunta? Una cosa es poner el modo avión y otra apagar el terminal. Mi pregunta era muy clara: ¿apagaron el móvil o se apagó cuando se le agotó la batería? El apagado del terminal, ya fuera manual o por agotamiento de la batería, no tiene relación con el modo avión.

Con respecto al móvil de Óscar en el sumario consta un informe llamado "Evento Sistema" donde aparecen las conexiones al BT del coche, el momento en que lo puso en modo avión, consumo de batería, etc. Ese documento lo publicó Alfonso Egea en OKDiario:







En el "Evento Sistema" del móvil de Esther debería figurar si se puso en modo avión y a qué hora. Con respecto a eso te pedí que pusieras el documento del sumario donde aparece que el móvil de Esther fue puesto en modo avión. Pusiste este documento o uno similar:







En ese documento claramente se especifica que el móvil de Óscar fue puesto en "modo avión" y pone la hora exacta: 6:53.

El documento que tú enseñaste no dice específicamente que el móvil de Esther fuese puesto en modo avión. Simplemente se dice que no hubo conexiones en una franja horaria. Que no hubiese conexiones pudo ser porque el móvil se encontraba en un sitio sin cobertura. En ningún caso y hasta donde yo sé, en el sumario existe un informe donde diga que el móvil de Esther fue puesto en modo avión. De hecho te hice una pregunta relacionada que por falta de tiempo no contestaste: Si el móvil de Esther estaba en modo avión, ¿por qué registra conexiones a las 7:30, a las 8:49 (calle Estación de Valladolid) y hasta bien entrada la mañana?

Esas conexiones se pueden ver en la tabla de posicionamientos del móvil de Esther:







Si hubo conexiones significa que no estaba en modo avión.

Para un criminólogo, el principio de intercambio de Locard debería ser algo fundamental. Te pregunté cómo explicabas que en la chaqueta de Óscar hayan encontrado ADN de Esther pero parece que en Esther y en su ropa no han encontrado ADN de Óscar y fibras de su ropa. Si trasladó el cuerpo hasta la cuneta, tuvo que sacar a pulso el cuerpo del maletero y colocarlo en la cuneta, momento en el que habría dejado ADN y fibras. ¿Se puso a limpiar allí en medio de la carretera y consiguió no dejar ni rastro? No es creíble. El bolso dijiste que lo colocaron de pie. También debería haber ADN de quien lo colocó. Limpiar un móvil de huellas y ADN puede ser factible, ¿pero el bolso?

Te pregunté si te parecía casualidad que el segundo borrado de la centralita coincidiese con el día en que se terminaba la autorización judicial para el balizamiento del coche de Óscar, el 2 de abril. Respondiste que nada te parece casualidad. ¿Quieres decir que Óscar conocía que tenía el coche balizado y que sabía que el 2 de abril se terminaba el seguimiento? Eso no es muy creíble que digamos. Para ser sinceros creo que no sabías el dato y has respondido lo primero que se te ha pasado por la cabeza.

Saludos."


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Espero que esos dos e-mails le hagan darse cuenta de que sabe menos del caso de lo que pensaba y que si vuelve a hablar del tema que sea consciente de que hay gente que sabe tanto o más que él.

Aunque bueno, que no se sabe el caso de memoria quedó en evidencia nada más empezar el programa, cuando dijo que el cuerpo de Esther fue encontrado el 8 de febrero. Es que lo estaba leyendo en la consola y se veía pequeñito... Si conociera bien el caso eso lo sabría de memoria.


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Coincido al 100% pero ya le he enviado un par de e-mails donde lo dejo con el culo al aire y a los que dudo mucho que me conteste.
> 
> En uno de ellos le digo:
> 
> ...



Gracias por hacerle llegar lo que pensamos much@s, Buster. 

Con suerte, y si se implica más en este caso, puede llegar a algunas de las conclusiones que estamos barajando.


----------



## Avulense64 (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Óscar está luchando por la custodia de su hijo, o eso dijo Aitor Curiel en uno de los programas de "Gabinete de investigación". No creo que decir que es consumidor habitual de cocaína le vaya a ayudar mucho a conseguirla. Yo creo que por consejo de su abogado omitió la parada en Bodegas, omitió quién les suministró la droga que consumieron aquella noche, etc.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que en un momento de aquella noche Carolo llamó a Esther y le preguntó si sabía dónde pillar un pollo:
> 
> ...



Pues espero que a un cocainómano no le den la custodia de su hijo.
Qué vergüenza de adultos tomando esas mierdas.


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Espero que esos dos e-mails le hagan darse cuenta de que sabe menos del caso de lo que pensaba y que si vuelve a hablar del tema que sea consciente de que hay gente que sabe tanto o más que él.
> 
> Aunque bueno, que no se sabe el caso de memoria quedó en evidencia nada más empezar el programa, cuando dijo que el cuerpo de Esther fue encontrado el 8 de febrero. Es que lo estaba leyendo en la consola y se veía pequeñito... Si conociera bien el caso eso lo sabría de memoria.



Eso es. Necesita implicarse en el caso. 

Dudo que estas alturas quiera desmarcarse. Se ajustó fielmente al relato oficial. Tenía a la familia de Esther pendiente de él (lee el mensaje en el móvil y a continuación advierte que tratará de tratar el tema con la mayor sensibilidad posible). Aplaudo este gesto, pero la presión estaba ahí.


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Eso es. Necesita implicarse en el caso.
> 
> Dudo que estas alturas quiera desmarcarse. Se ajustó fielmente al relato oficial. Tenía a la familia de Esther pendiente de él (lee el mensaje en el móvil y a continuación advierte que tratará de tratar el tema con la mayor sensibilidad posible). Aplaudo este gesto, pero la presión estaba ahí.



Alguien me comentó que al principio del programa los documentos que ponía se veían con mucha nitidez pero que empezó a recibir comentarios y dejaron de verse bien. No sé si eso es verdad o no porque tuvo problemas con el audio al compartir la pantalla, pero lo que sí he notado es que en el anterior programa que hizo sobre el caso



le noté más objetivo, comentando las incrogruencias de la investigación y en el programa de anoche noté que era un oficialista de la teoría principal totalmente.

Si tiene a la familia detrás y está en contacto con ellos, dudo mucho que vaya a poner en cuestión la versión oficial.


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Alguien me comentó que al principio del programa los documentos que ponía se veían con mucha nitidez pero que empezó a recibir comentarios y dejaron de verse bien. No sé si eso es verdad o no porque tuvo problemas con el audio al compartir la pantalla, pero lo que sí he notado es que en el anterior programa que hizo sobre el caso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tiene. Recibió mensaje en plena emisión. Es un detalle a tener en cuenta. 

Leí un comentario antes de que empezara el programa de una tal mari mari en que dejaba claro que no quería intervenir en el chat porque está siendo acosada por el entorno de la familia. 

La presión que ejerce en conjunción con la Guardia Civil, a poco que se esfuerce uno, es palpable.


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> La tiene. Recibió mensaje en plena emisión. Es un detalle a tener en cuenta.
> 
> Leí un comentario antes de que empezara el programa de una tal mari mari en que dejaba claro que no quería intervenir en el chat porque está siendo acosada por el entorno de la familia.
> 
> La presión que ejerce en conjunción con la Guardia Civil, a poco que se esfuerce uno, es palpable.



He visto que Tronera se dedica a buscar información sobre la gente que escribe en twitter y los acosa. A Lorena le puso comentarios negativos sobre su tienda. A mí eso me da igual...


----------



## Gusman (28 Nov 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pues espero que a un cocainómano no le den la custodia de su hijo.
> Qué vergüenza de adultos tomando esas mierdas.



A otros les dan la "custodia" de un país entero asíque fíjate que mal está la cosa.


----------



## Avulense64 (28 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> A otros les dan la "custodia" de un país entero asíque fíjate que mal está la cosa.



No digo que no, pero yo a los que toman drogas no les daba ni un hámster. Así que imagina un hijo.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Buenas a ver si me sabéis explicar por qué este caso lleva tanto tiempo en el Principal, ¿qué tiene de especial el caso de esa chica?


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Buenas a ver si me sabéis explicar por qué este caso lleva tanto tiempo en el Principal, ¿qué tiene de especial el caso de esa chica?



Básicamente que la versión que dan los medios de comunicación y Guardia Civil no tienen ni pies ni cabeza , hacen aguas por todas partes


----------



## AzulyBlanco (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Buenas a ver si me sabéis explicar por qué este caso lleva tanto tiempo en el Principal, ¿qué tiene de especial el caso de esa chica?



Que se tiraron un mes buscando el cuerpo por los sitios más inverosimiles y luego resulta que estaba en la cuneta de la carretera de entrada al pueblo.
Que metieron en la trena preventiva a un tipo, al que destrozaron tabiques de la casa, y luego parece que no tiene nada que ver.
Que despues de 3 meses, comienzan a sospechar del ultimo tipo que dijo haberla visto, y comienzan a recabar pruebas.

Ni Manolo y Benito son tan chapus


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> He visto que Tronera se dedica a buscar información sobre la gente que escribe en twitter y los acosa. A Lorena le puso comentarios negativos sobre su tienda. A mí eso me da igual...



Bueno, creo que sé quien es esa Tronaiera. A mí también. Hay otra, Conchinchina, Conchis para los amigos, que no hace otra cosa que meterse en mi perfil e indagar en mi vida privada. Todo menos hablar de Esther. 

Ese es el nivel Maribel, Buster.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Nov 2022)

Traska dijo:


> la noticia de hoy.... Saben quien es el que hizo el borrador en el coche.....! Creo que esta apuntó de ir a la comandancia a cantar por soleares¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk



La noticia es del miércoles , estamos a Lunes y nada.
¿están esperando que termine el black friday o qué?


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> He visto que Tronera se dedica a buscar información sobre la gente que escribe en twitter y los acosa. A Lorena le puso comentarios negativos sobre su tienda. A mí eso me da igual...



Hay algún modo en el que pueda enviarte un privado? 

Desconozco el funcionamiento de este foro.


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Hay algún modo en el que pueda enviarte un privado?
> 
> Desconozco el funcionamiento de este foro.



Pinchas en mi nombre de usuario y luego en "Iniciar conversación".


----------



## Bambalina (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Pinchas en mi nombre de usuario y luego en "Iniciar conversación".



Ok. Después de almorzar te dejo mensaje.

Gracias, compañero!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> La noticia es del miércoles , estamos a Lunes y nada.
> ¿están esperando que termine el black friday o qué?



El borrado de la centralita, golpes en el capo que aparecen de repente, los hilos de chaqueta que no son iguales pero es por culpa de la humedad, la recreacion en 3D que demostrara que estuvo lavando el coche... la GC va haciendo cosas chulisimas que se pierden en el tiempo como lagrimas en la lluvia


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Que se tiraron un mes buscando el cuerpo por los sitios más inverosimiles y luego resulta que estaba en la cuneta de la carretera de entrada al pueblo.
> Que metieron en la trena preventiva a un tipo, al que destrozaron tabiques de la casa, y luego parece que no tiene nada que ver.
> Que despues de 3 meses, comienzan a sospechar del ultimo tipo que dijo haberla visto, y comienzan a recabar pruebas.
> 
> Ni Manolo y Benito son tan chapus



¿Y qué es lo que sospecháis? ¿Que haya algún pez gordo involucrado?


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo que sospecháis? ¿Que haya algún pez gordo involucrado?



Hay teorías con más posibilidades que otras. La del pez gordo involucrado estaría entre la de una abducción extraterrestre que salió mal y la de una banda de Latin Kings que la agredió.


----------



## Abrojo (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Buenas a ver si me sabéis explicar por qué este caso lleva tanto tiempo en el Principal, ¿qué tiene de especial el caso de esa chica?



Especial tuvo que aconteció en febrero su desaparición y todo apunta a que querían una resolución rápida con agresor machista capturado con astucia para conmemorar el Ocho de marzo, con los medios volcados en el tema. Pero como no les salió a tiempo empezaron a dar palos de ciego y a huir hacia adelante


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Nov 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> No me explico cómo el atropello de una doña nadie puede generar casi 2.000 posts
> ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?
> Resumen, porfa



Porque la guardiacivil que llevó el caso es incompetente en el mejor de los casos y prevaricadora en el peor.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Hay teorías con más posibilidades que otras. La del pez gordo involucrado estaría entre la de una abducción extraterrestre que salió mal y la de una banda de Latin Kings que la agredió.



O sea que no hay una sospecha chunga que sea predominante.


----------



## Smurf (28 Nov 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> No me explico cómo el atropello de una doña nadie puede generar casi 2.000 posts
> ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?
> Resumen, porfa



¿Pero fue atropellada??


----------



## Buster (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Pero fue atropellada??



No se sabe con certeza. Si te interesa el caso mira los dos programas que hicieron los de "Gabinete de investigación".


----------



## Gusman (28 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Pero fue atropellada??



Por el heteropatriarcado opresor segun parece que quieren probar.


----------



## Celedonio2 (29 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Pero fue atropellada??



Si te interesa el tema...aquí tienes un programa (si viste los anteriores...9 meses después) donde el "eminente" forense y el "sagaz" policia recogen cable...no tiene desperdicio...
Muy interesante también la entrevista al abogado de la familia al principio...contradice muchas de las cosas que habia dicho en entrevistas anteriores...en el coloquio posterior...ya el presentador dice que "a el le parece que no esta todo tan claro como hace ver el abogado..."









Gabinete de investigación T2/E1: Caso Esther López. 9 meses después


(18/09/2022) 9 meses después, con miles de horas de investigación realizadas, uno de los casos más mediáticos de los últimos tiempos, la muerte de Esther López en Traspinedo, sigue plagado de interrogantes. Queremos analizar cuál es la situación del caso a día de hoy a través de una entrevista...




www.cyltv.es


----------



## Buster (29 Nov 2022)

La empresa gallega va a medir al milímetro el coche del lavadero usando estas imágenes:













Y prefieren usar esas imágenes a usar las grabaciones de las cámaras de las dos televisiones que captaron imágenes como ésta:







¿Por qué los investigadores prefieren usar las imágenes del lavadero, en las que no se ve una mierda, a usar las imágenes de las dos televisiones? Porque las imágenes de las televisiones demuestran que no había desperfectos.

Pretender que el 13 de enero había desperfectos que en el momento de la recogida para la segunda inspección no había supondría lo siguiente:

1) Que Óscar reparó los despefectos entre el 13 de enero y el día de la recogida para la segunda inspección, que fue el 5 o el 6 de abril. Por eso los investigadores no querrían usar las imágenes de televisión, porque en ellas no aparecen los desperfectos. Problema: los investigadores no tienen ninguna prueba de que Óscar llevase el coche a reparar.

2) Que efectivamente entre la recogida del vehículo el 5 o el 6 de abril y el momento en que la Guardia Civil realiza la segunda inspección se produjeron unos desperfectos en el vehículo. Por eso encontraron un arañazo, una leve abolladura y un capó descuadrado. Daños que no aparecen en las imágenes de televisión.

3) Los daños reparados y los daños producidos entre la recogida y la inspección tendrían que ser necesariamente diferentes.

Es completamente surrealista. No hay por dónde cogerlo. La conclusión inevitable a la que se llega es que si los investigadores no usan las imágenes de televisión y prefieren usar unas imágenes de mierda es porque nunca hubo desperfectos antes de la recogida. Y como dije hace meses, sin daños en el vehículo ni pruebas de que fuese reparado la teoría del atropello del T-Roc no se sostiene de ninguna forma.


----------



## JuanMacClane (29 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> La empresa gallega va a medir al milímetro el coche del lavadero usando estas imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre digo yo que prefieren usar las del lavadero porque fue el día después de la desaparición de Esther, con lo que no le habría dado tiempo a reparar el coche.

Por cierto ¿cuanto va a cobrar la empresa gallega esa por lo de las imágenes? nos vamos a tener que rascar el bolsillo por la inutilidad de un GC?


----------



## Pdid (29 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Hombre digo yo que prefieren usar las del lavadero porque fue el día después de la desaparición de Esther, con lo que no le habría dado tiempo a reparar el coche.



Atención porque...








Caso Esther López: contradicciones de casi hora y media entre el móvil de Óscar y los vídeos "mejorados" en el autolavado


Los nuevos vídeos "mejorados" remitidos por la UCO a la juez fijan la hora como las 13.59 del día 13 de enero, mientras el informe de su móvil también de la Guardia Civil lo sitúa en esa zona del lavadero a las 15.22




www.google.com





Según esta noticia el coche del lavadero y el de Oscar podrían no ser ni el mismo. En otros periódicos si dicen que las horas son las mismas de imágenes-lavadero-posicionamientos. Veremos quien se equivoca.


----------



## Buster (29 Nov 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Hombre digo yo que prefieren usar las del lavadero porque fue el día después de la desaparición de Esther, con lo que no le habría dado tiempo a reparar el coche.
> 
> Por cierto ¿cuanto va a cobrar la empresa gallega esa por lo de las imágenes? nos vamos a tener que rascar el bolsillo por la inutilidad de un GC?



Si hubiera reparado el coche lo tendría que haber llevado a un taller y la Guardia Civil lo investigó y no encontró nada.

Lo que nos va a costar el informe de la empresa gallega no lo van a decir.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Nov 2022)

Buster dijo:


> La empresa gallega va a medir al milímetro el coche del lavadero usando estas imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tonto la espada.


----------



## Buster (29 Nov 2022)

De hecho hay algo que demuestra que los desperfectos no estaban antes de la recogida del vehículo para la segunda inspección.









Un informe de la Guardia Civil concluye que Esther López fue atropellada por un 4x4 o por un SUV


La autopsia practicada a Esther López, de 35 años, tras el hallazgo del cuerpo sin vida, desveló que la muerte fue de etiología accidental u homicida por un atropello




www.elconfidencial.com





"También consisten en un arañazo en *el lado derecho del capó *y un pequeño hundimiento en el borde superior del capó y en el vértice superior de la aleta derecha, así como una holgura en* el faro antinibladelantero* de ese lado."

No es posible reparar un arañazo sin que se note. Por lo tanto si el arañazo no estaba en la primera inspección (25-30 enero) y el arañazo no estaba en el momento en que la grúa lo recoge para su segunda inspección, es que el arañazo se tuvo que producir entre el momento en que se traslada el coche y que se inspecciona.


----------



## Bambalina (29 Nov 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Si te interesa el tema...aquí tienes un programa (si viste los anteriores...9 meses después) donde el "eminente" forense y el "sagaz" policia recogen cable...no tiene desperdicio...
> Muy interesante también la entrevista al abogado de la familia al principio...contradice muchas de las cosas que habia dicho en entrevistas anteriores...en el coloquio posterior...ya el presentador dice que "a el le parece que no esta todo tan claro como hace ver el abogado..."
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, compañero!

Me gustaría verlo de nuevo, pero se me corta el vídeo. Lo he buscado en Youtube y no lo encuentro. 

Quiero hacer un repaso porque me pareció un programón.


----------



## Buster (30 Nov 2022)

En cuanto al atropello, Félix Ríos dijo "Y el impacto fue a poca velocidad". Minuto 59.









CASO ESTHER LÓPEZ, Actualización nov2022 - Desde el abismo - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Desde el abismo gratis. Audio del directo de YouTube donde actuamos la información de carácter forense e investigativo existente sobre el enigmático y de... Programa: Desde el abismo. Canal: Canal de desde el abismo. Tiempo: 01:34:15 Subido 28/11 a las...




www.ivoox.com





En cambio Aitor Curiel, que es forense, dijo: "Si es un atropello, al menos mediana velocidad". Minuto 8.









Horizonte: El caso de Esther López - Horizonte – Iker Jiménez - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horizonte – Iker Jiménez gratis. Hay novedades en el caso del asesinato de Esther López como por ejemplo que la persona que trasladó su cuerpo, la movió mientras... Programa: Horizonte – Iker Jiménez. Canal: Radioset. Tiempo: 26:06 Subido 25/04 a las 21:42:21...




www.ivoox.com





Eso es lo que pasa cuando vas de experto pero quieres mantener la versión oficial a pesar de las evidentes incongruencias de la investigación.


----------



## Buster (30 Nov 2022)

Cuando a Félix Ríos le señalo lo que dicen los forenses en sus conclusiones, y que entra en contradicción con que el cuerpo estuvo días escondido en otro sitio, su respuesta es: "Los forenses no son magos. No pueden tener una bola de cristal y después de prácticamente un mes poder determinar la fecha exacta del fallecimiento desde el punto de vista médico-legal. Eso no es así. Esto no es matemáticas".

Los forenses no son magos pero que hubo un atropello no lo discute.


----------



## Buster (2 Dic 2022)

Los investigadores no han explicado por qué la cámara de vigilancia refleja las 13h59min59s y luego los investigadores dicen que el T-Roc captado por la cámara pasa a las 15:18.


----------



## Buster (2 Dic 2022)

Como los investigadores no lo explican, lo explicaré yo. El lavadero pertenece a "Gasexpress gasolinera" que está en Av. de Zamora, 51, y que cruza con la calle Vázquez de Menchaca. Los posicionamientos del móvil de Óscar:







lo sitúan en la calle Vázquez de Menchaca entre las 15:17 y las 15:34 pero los posicionamientos varían, por lo tanto no está parado y hace el siguiente recorrido:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Por lo tanto, con los posicionamientos de su móvil en la mano, él no estuvo en el lavadero a las 13:59, pero sí pasó al lado del lavadero una hora y cuarto más tarde.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Dic 2022)

Pues como ese 13:59 no sea el tiempo de grabacion de la camara, ya va siendo hora de que la jueza acuse a algun mando de la GC de prevaricacion y contubernio.


----------



## Buster (2 Dic 2022)

Alfonso Egea entre otros han estado diciendo que el ADN de Esther se encontró al fondo del maletero. En realidad el informe de la Guardia Civil dice lo siguiente:


----------



## Bambalina (2 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Alfonso Egea entre otros han estado diciendo que el ADN de Esther se encontró al fondo del maletero. En realidad el informe de la Guardia Civil dice lo siguiente:



Me parece que son restos de ADN distintos. Los de la boca del maletero y otro indubitado en la alfombrilla del maletero, Buster. Lo de la cuarta capa, mejor lo dejamos reposar porque solo salió de la boca de Egea.


----------



## Buster (2 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Me parece que son restos de ADN distintos. Los de la boca del maletero y otro indubitado en la alfombrilla del maletero, Buster. Lo de la cuarta capa, mejor lo dejamos reposar porque solo salió de la boca de Egea.



Pero entonces estaríamos hablando de que apareció ADN de Esther en dos puntos diferentes del maletero y lo que siempre se ha vendido en prensa es que apareció ADN en un solo punto.


----------



## Bambalina (2 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Pero entonces estaríamos hablando de que apareció ADN de Esther en dos puntos diferentes del maletero y lo que siempre se ha vendido en prensa es que apareció ADN en un solo punto.



No, Buster. Primero, que yo recuerde se habló del ADN de tres perfiles en la boca del maletero. Luego, del vestigio orgánico indubitado de Esther en la alfombrilla. Voy a buscarlo. Un momento.


----------



## Bambalina (2 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Pero entonces estaríamos hablando de que apareció ADN de Esther en dos puntos diferentes del maletero y lo que siempre se ha vendido en prensa es que apareció ADN en un solo punto.











Esther López | Hallan ADN de la joven en el maletero del coche de Óscar S., el principal sospechoso del caso


El perfil genético de la chica de Traspinedo fue hallado en el lateral derecho de la moqueta del maletero del Wolkswagen T-Roc propiedad de Óscar S.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Buster (2 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> No, Buster. Primero, que yo recuerde se habló del ADN de tres perfiles en la boca del maletero. Luego, del vestigio orgánico indubitado de Esther en la alfombrilla. Voy a buscarlo. Un momento.



Exacto, ADN de Esther en la boca del maletero tal y como dice este informe:







Si luego encontraron más ADN de Esther en otra zona del maletero, entonces ya serían dos zonas del maletero donde se encontró ADN de Esther.


----------



## Buster (2 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Esther López | Hallan ADN de la joven en el maletero del coche de Óscar S., el principal sospechoso del caso
> 
> 
> El perfil genético de la chica de Traspinedo fue hallado en el lateral derecho de la moqueta del maletero del Wolkswagen T-Roc propiedad de Óscar S.
> ...



Precisamente a esa incongruencia se alude en este artículo:









El último informe de criminalística detecta ADN de Esther López "en el recorte del lateral derecho de la moqueta del maletero" del coche de Óscar


En el resto de las 40 muestras recogidas el vehículo del sospechoso sólo vuelven a aparecer restos de la joven de Traspinedo en la chaqueta de color gris de Óscar y en "uno de los pelos hallados" dentro del coche




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es





"Se trata del "informe de los especialistas del departamento de Biología del Servicio de Criminalística de la Guardia Civil", fechado el pasado 11 de abril. En el mismo, de 24 páginas, en su conclusión segunda señala que "de los restos orgánicos en la chaquetas de color gris que portaba Óscar S. M. y en el recorte del lateral derecho de la moqueta del maletero del vehículo marca Volskwagen modelo T-Roc se ha obtenido un mismo perfil genético de mujer que es coincidente con el perfil genético indubitado, es decir que no admite duda, de Esther López de la Rosa*"*. Lo que no se explica, y así lo reseñan fuentes judiciales y de la investigación, por qué no aperecen más restos de la joven en el maletero, si como determinadas hipótesis de la investigación señalarían que podría haber estado dentro de él.

*De lo que tampoco nada se dice en este informe de los restos de la joven que, según otro informe anterior también de crimalística, concretamente de fecha 27 de enero y entregado al Juzgado el 11 de abril, habían aparecido en la boca del maletero.*"

¿Se encontró ADN de Esther en la parte izquierda de la boca del maletero y en el lateral derecho de la moqueta?

¿Por qué en un segundo informe habla de restos de ADN en la moqueta del maletero pero ya no se habla de los restos en la parte izquierda de la boca del maletero?


----------



## Pdid (3 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Los investigadores no han explicado por qué la cámara de vigilancia refleja las 13h59min59s y luego los investigadores dicen que el T-Roc captado por la cámara pasa a las 15:18.



Entonces si existe un desajuste en las horas. Sólo uno de los medios lo había referido que yo recuerde. 
Si no son capaces de explicarlo es una incongruencia grande, no entendería entonces gastar el dinero en una simulación si no saben si es el coche del investigado. Ya se verá por donde sale la Guardia Civil.


----------



## Buster (3 Dic 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Entonces si existe un desajuste en las horas. Sólo uno de los medios lo había referido que yo recuerde. Si no son capaces de explicarlo es una incongruencia grande, no entendería entonces gastar el dinero en una simulación si no saben si es el coche del investigado. Ya se verá por donde sale la Guardia Civil.



El caso, desde el punto de vista de la teoría oficial (Óscar atropelló a Esther con el T-Roc) depende enteramente de dos informes: el informe de la segunda inspección del vehículo, en abril, inspección en la que encuentran un arañazo, una holgura en un faro antiniebla, una leve abolladura imperceptible a simple vista y un descuadre en el capó, y el informe del ERAT en el que hicieron una simulación en la que 5 de las 11 lesiones que presentaba Esther coinciden con los daños encontrados en la segunda inspección.

Si la defensa de Óscar, utilizando el informe de la primera inspección del vehículo realizada en enero, en la cual la Guardia Civil no apreció desperfectos en el exterior del vehículo y las grabaciones de las dos cámaras de televisión que grabaron el momento de la recogida del vehículo, logra probar que esos desperfectos no estaban antes de la recogida, se acabó el caso. Y tiene toda la pinta de que va a pasar eso.

¿Entonces qué les queda a los investigadores? Normalmente quien tiene que sembrar la duda es la defensa del acusado. En este caso quien necesita sembrar la duda son los investigadores. ¿Qué duda? Que los desperfectos encontrados en abril estaban la mañana del 13 de enero. Eso no tendría ningún sentido por lo que ya comenté, pero es que todo apunta a que los investigadores ya van a la desesperada.


----------



## Buster (3 Dic 2022)

Comentábamos en twitter que parece como si los investigadores estuviesen intentando tapar cosas.

Tema de las batidas: se intentó tapar filtrando que el cadáver lo había encontrado un paseante habitual de la zona cuando en realidad lo encontró un señor que había ido desde Salamanca.

Tema de la coincidencia el 1 de febrero y el 2 de abril entre los supuestos borrados de la centralita y las fechas de la activación y desactivación del dispositivo de balizamiento: el perito de SEADA informó que la centralita había sido borrada en dos ocasiones pero no explica por qué si fue borrada pudo leer los errores de todas formas.

Tema de los desperfectos que la Guardia Civil no ve en el exterior del vehículo de Óscar en enero y que tampoco se aprecian en las imágenes de televisión y que aparecen tras la recogida de la grúa: están intentando demostrar que esos desperfectos estaban la mañana del 13 de enero utilizando unas imágenes de tan mala calidad que no permiten ni leer la matrícula del vehículo que aparece en las imágenes.


----------



## Celedonio2 (5 Dic 2022)

He detectado una GRAVE incongruencia entre el primer informe del perito del SEADA sobre los "supuestos borrados" en la centralita electrónica del T-Roc del principal investigado, tal como lo refleja la UCO y el informe DEFINITIVO que nos extractan algunos medios informativos (El Español)

Si comparamos lo que se transcribe en el informe de conclusiones preliminares,respecto a ese análisis por el perito del SEADA,creo recordar que del mes de abril (el informe preliminar que dicho perito envió a la jueza, como vimos en la prensa mediante un escrito publicado en varios medios) y lo que ha reflejado dicho perito en su informe definitivo de octubre (entregado el 7 de octubre un informe de 22 páginas) las diferencias son obvias y cambia completamente la secuencia de borrados y la importancia/relevancia de los mismos según la fecha.

La secuencia de borrados cambia; en el informe definitivo (PRENSA) el intento de duplicar la llave y supuestamente realizado por un profesional es el primero;el de FEBRERO.

En las CONCLUSIONES de la UCO en su pag 6 y 7 (abril) la secuencia era al reves..el intento de duplicado de llave y borrado profesional era "el segundo" el de ABRIL.

--------NO ME LO EXPLICO------------------------------------

*INFORMACION de el diario El Españo*l (adjunto link, que parece "trascribir literalmente parte de las conclusiones de ese "informe definitivo")


_"La jueza ha recibido ya el informe definitivo del perito. Ha sido este viernes, 7 de octubre. Un escrito de 22 páginas en el que aparecen todas las actuaciones del profesional de la SEADA en el análisis del vehículo Volkswagen T-Roc de Óscar y las conclusiones a las que llega. Un informe técnico de diagnosis y análisis electrónico del vehículo, con su número de bastidor correspondiente.

El objetivo del mismo pasaba por leer y analizar las unidades electrónicas del vehículo Volkswagen T-ROC, realizados en las instalaciones de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Valladolid, en la Avenida de Soria, 3, desde el 7 de abril hasta el 9 del mismo mes.

En el apartado de conclusiones, el perito asegura que, mediante la diagnosis realizada de los sistemas electrónicos del vehículo, se determina que “el propietario se registra y da de alta en los sistema We Connect de Volkswagen, sin activar el sistema de navegación del vehículo”.

Apunta, además, que el 1 de febrero de 2022 “existe un primer borrado de eventos y averías” registradas mediante “la diagnosis electrónica de las diferentes unidades”. Añade, también, que “se intenta codificar una nueva llave en el vehículo sin éxito alguno no siendo posible por el tipo de llave” y siendo necesaria “la petición de llave MQB2 al fabricante precodificada y posterior codificado con máquina de diagnosis oficial”.

Ese 1 de febrero “se intenta programar la unidad de motor, sin éxito alguno, quedando registrado en la unidad electrónica” y el perito apunta además que “se realiza un borrado intencionado de los diferentes eventos y averías relacionados con la manipulación electrónica, impidiendo saber y recopilar información en las fechas del hecho investigado”. *“Se requiere de un técnico con altos conocimientos en materia de electrónica del automóvil”.*

Además, apunta que “se realiza un segundo borrado de eventos y averías intencionado en la unidad de motor a fecha del de 2 abril a las 11.05:06 horas, con 11.449 kilómetros, en la que se detecta en el cuadro de instrumentos mediante la pérdida de comunicación con el mismo. Se realiza un borrado con máquina de diagnosis estándar con protocolo de comunicación estándar (OBDII)".

El informe presentado por el perito y tras ser recibido por la jueza, ha sido puesto en conocimiento del Ministerio Fiscal este mismo martes, 11 de octubre."_

LINK de la noticia:Caso Esther López: el doble borrado de las averías en el coche de Óscar bloquea al perito

Los informes de la UCO...dicen lo contrario.
¿Ha cambiado el PERITO del SEADA en su informe definitivo las conclusiones del mismo y por tanto la secuencia de borrados?
¿Ha equivocado en su informe la UCO lo que el informe preliminar decía el perito y ha invertido la secuencia de borrados?
¿Es el medio de comunicación, quien nos transmite una información erronea...pese a que parece COPIAR trozos/extractos literales de ese informe?
¿Es Celedonio quien no se entera y los dos informes dicen lo mismo...?
Yo dejo los datos...suyas son las conclusiones...


----------



## Bambalina (5 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> He detectado una GRAVE incongruencia entre el primer informe del perito del SEADA sobre los "supuestos borrados" en la centralita electrónica del T-Roc del principal investigado, tal como lo refleja la UCO y el informe DEFINITIVO que nos extractan algunos medios informativos (El Español)
> 
> Si comparamos lo que se transcribe en el informe de conclusiones preliminares,respecto a ese análisis por el perito del SEADA,creo recordar que del mes de abril (el informe preliminar que dicho perito envió a la jueza, como vimos en la prensa mediante un escrito publicado en varios medios) y lo que ha reflejado dicho perito en su informe definitivo de octubre (entregado el 7 de octubre un informe de 22 páginas) las diferencias son obvias y cambia completamente la secuencia de borrados y la importancia/relevancia de los mismos según la fecha.
> 
> ...



La mía se asienta, Celedonio. Gracias, compañero.


----------



## Buster (5 Dic 2022)

Es difícil meterse en la cabeza del perito y dilucidar cuál de estas dos acciones requiere un mayor conocimiento:

"Se requiere de un técnico con altos conocimientos en materia de electrónica del automóvil”.
"Se realiza un borrado con máquina de diagnosis estándar con protocolo de comunicación estándar (OBDII)"

En principio parece que la primera acción, la de febrero, requiere mayores conocimientos.

De todas formas para mí lo más importante es que el perito no explica cómo es posible que tras dos borrados de la centralita todavía pueda leer los códigos de error.


----------



## Celedonio2 (5 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Es difícil meterse en la cabeza del perito y dilucidar cuál de estas dos acciones requiere un mayor conocimiento:
> 
> "Se requiere de un técnico con altos conocimientos en materia de electrónica del automóvil”.
> "Se realiza un borrado con máquina de diagnosis estándar con protocolo de comunicación estándar (OBDII)"
> ...




Pero es que no es solo ese el detalle...el intento de DUPLICADO de la llave lo pone en 2 momentos distintos según un informe u otro.

En el informe "preliminar" se intenta clonar la llave (es la máquina profesional y se supone que una llave "oficial" ) en el borrado de abril.

En el INFORME DEFINITIVO ...el intento de duplicado de la llave, es ya en Febrero.

*La importancia del dato(CLONADO/DUPLICADO de la llave) es crucial.*

Ami ese dato me diria/sugeriría VARIAS COSAS,(no quiero extenderme en este momento, pero lo haré en un futuro)

Sobre los borrados, es algo similar al borrado de los datos de un disco duro (al final los datos guardados en una centralita no son mas que información en una unidad, sistema físico ( *hardware* )...ocurre lo mismo que se da allí(es el mismo caso) queda el "evento" del borrado,con su fecha etc, pero en apariencia no se ve la información que se borró...con herramientas informáticas adecuadas esos datos muchas veces se recuperan...en este caso parece ser que no ha sido posible...

Seria MUY INTERESANTE el análisis de esa unidad FISICA (la centralita) por un tercero ajeno a la investigación (empresa externa) pues lo que tenemos hasta ahora son las "conclusiones" (contradictorias en dos informes ya...) de alguien que ha sido "parte"...es alguien que fue encargado de la extracción de los supuestos datos ,no quiero ahora abundar mucho en el tema...pero lo haré...

Los datos no los extrae la G.Civil, no pueden ser ellos (por desconocimiento técnico o negligencia) los causantes de un POSIBLE BORRADO ACCIDENTAL los extrae el perito que realiza el informe, y casualmente AMBOS BORRADOS coinciden con "actuaciones" de la propia G.Civil sobre ese vehiculo o en fechas muy proximas...

La BALIZA se autoriza por orden judicial el 2 de febrero de 2022...pero con la ley en la mano ES MUY POSIBLE que fuese colocada la por la G.Civil el día 1 de febrero (dia del supuesto borrado) y que "conforme a ley" el AUTO de la jueza del día 2 no fuese más que la convalidación judicial de dicha actuación.

El supuesto borrado del día 2 de abril...coincide con el final de la autorización prorrogada (por un mes) de esa baliza...con su posible desconexion automatica...¿CASUALIDAD?.

Este caso está lleno de CASUALIDADES...veremos si algún día esto siguiera adelante (juicio) y la defensa ejerciera de su DERECHO a un analisis por perito de su elección de esa unidad/centralita, que es lo que nos dice...aunque es posible que para entonces el estado de la misma sea tal que ESTE INSERVIBLE PARA SU ANALISIS...por daños producidos durante su analisis anterior (me da esa impresión...son cosas que a veces pasan....¿casualidades???...)


----------



## Buster (5 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> La BALIZA se autoriza por orden judicial el 2 de febrero de 2022...pero con la ley en la mano ES MUY POSIBLE que fuese colocada la por la G.Civil el día 1 de febrero (dia del supuesto borrado) y que "conforme a ley" el AUTO de la jueza del día 2 no fuese más que la convalidación judicial de dicha actuación.
> 
> El supuesto borrado del día 2 de abril...coincide con el final de la autorización prorrogada (por un mes) de esa baliza...con su posible desconexion automatica...¿CASUALIDAD?.



¿Por qué crees que escribí esto?

"Comentábamos en twitter que parece como si los investigadores estuviesen intentando tapar cosas.

Tema de la coincidencia el 1 de febrero y el 2 de abril entre los supuestos borrados de la centralita y las fechas de la activación y desactivación del dispositivo de balizamiento: el perito de SEADA informó que la centralita había sido borrada en dos ocasiones pero no explica por qué si fue borrada pudo leer los errores de todas formas."

Todas estas casualidades, faltas de explicación, incrongruencias en los informes, ... huelen a que estén intentando tapar errores.


----------



## Bambalina (5 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Pero es que no es solo ese el detalle...el intento de DUPLICADO de la llave lo pone en 2 momentos distintos según un informe u otro.
> 
> En el informe "preliminar" se intenta clonar la llave (es la máquina profesional y se supone que una llave "oficial" ) en el borrado de abril.
> 
> ...



Las casualidades una vez, pasan, pero dos? No. Me da en la nariz que le metieron mano y dejaron el "esperpento" sin finiquitar.

Es como los mandamientos judiciales para proceder al registro de las viviendas y agencias de viaje del investigado, que solicitan la autorización, así refieren en los informes, porque este se niega a entregar la llave original codificada.

Tú te has enterado de esos registros? Y de que entregara la llave o no? Yo no. No hay continuación de los hechos en los informes que siguen a esa pág. Solo el de la vivienda en Traspinedo.


----------



## Celedonio2 (6 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Las casualidades una vez, pasan, pero dos? No. Me da en la nariz que le metieron mano y dejaron el "esperpento" sin finiquitar.
> 
> Es como los mandamientos judiciales para proceder al registro de las viviendas y agencias de viaje del investigado, que solicitan la autorización, así refieren en los informes, porque este se niega a entregar la llave original codificada.
> 
> Tú te has enterado de esos registros? Y de que entregara la llave o no? Yo no. No hay continuación de los hechos en los informes que siguen a esa pág. Solo el de la vivienda en Traspinedo.



De todas formas...es que esta info que nos ha sacado el amigo Felix Rios como "primicia" es ya info VIEJUNA...es de abril...tiene que haber como tropecientos mil informes posteriores ,el tema que hablabais el otro día del ADN en el maletero es uno de ellos.

Se recogen muestras en enero (del 27 al 30 de enero en que el entrega VOLUNTARIAMENTE su vehiculo en presencia de su abogado).El 28 creo recordar la G.Civil pide autorización judicial para "causar daños" en el vehiculo...se incluye el desmontaje de elementos/piezas y la toma de muestras del habitaculo y maletero etc...

LLegan los resultados de esos analisis de las muestras tomadas en enero, POSITIVO...perfil indubitado de Esther Lopez mezclado con el de Oscar y una tercera persona en la "boca del maletero".

Cuando llegan esos informes se solicita NUEVA AUTORIZACION A LA JUEZA (consta en los doc. de Felix) para volver a examinar de nuevo ese vehiculo...digamos que con más PROFUNDIDAD/DETALLE...dados los indicios positivos hallados.

Es entonces cuando se RECORTA un trozo de la moqueta del maletero (nos dijeron hasta las medidas...8cm x 9 cm..creo recordar...de memoria hablo) y se toman muestras de más partes del maletero...hay un segundo informe (No incluido en esos documentos que sacó Felix) de últimos de mayo, principios de junio,creo recordar...según la información que salió en prensa que ya nos habla de ADN de Esther (sin poder precisar si es sangre...saliva etc) en la parte derecha del fondo del maletero y en la zona central...se nos dice que ese informe ya OBVIA la muestra primigenia del borde del maletero...me imagino que por constar ya en un informe anterior...

Todo esto lo sabemos por PRENSA...creo recordar incluso que se llegó a filtrar algún documento de ese segundo informe.

El tema que comentas de la llave nº1 (la utilizada el día del accidente) también por prensa se nos comentó que cuando se puso en conocimiento de Oscar la intención de registrar varios domicilios y las oficinas al objeto de buscar esa llave (esa era la autorización, que se solicitaba en la petición de ordenes de registro a la jueza...se limitaba a esa pesquisa concreta...no se buscaba ni sangre...ni rastros de ADN ni nada de nada solo se solicitaba para buscar la llave) este LA ENTREGO VOLUNTARIAMENTE por lo cual AUTOMATICAMENTE se desactivan las órdenes de registro por "carencia de objeto sobrevenida"...si te autorizan a buscar algo y te lo entregan...no puedes buscar algo que ya esta en tu poder...estarias prevaricando si continuas adelante con el registro.

Sin embargo para la VV de El Romeral el mandamiento judicial que se pide es otro...es para la busqueda de indicios biologicos de la presencia de Esther en esa vivienda o que pudieran apuntar incluso la comisión de actos violentos contra la misma en el interior de esa vivienda , o restos dejados por el autor o autores de un supuesto homicidio, con posterioridad a la comision del mismo(sangre etc) se pide incluso la autorización para el empleo de los perros.

El tema de el "decaimiento" de las órdenes de registro (de memoria hablo) creo recordar que solo Renduelles informó de ello en prensa ...incluso puede que también por tv...de lo de TV ya no estoy tan seguro...pero en prensa si recuerdo haberle leido algo a el.


----------



## Bambalina (6 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> De todas formas...es que esta info que nos ha sacado el amigo Felix Rios como "primicia" es ya info VIEJUNA...es de abril...tiene que haber como tropecientos mil informes posteriores ,el tema que hablabais el otro día del ADN en el maletero es uno de ellos.
> 
> Se recogen muestras en enero (del 27 al 30 de enero en que el entrega VOLUNTARIAMENTE su vehiculo en presencia de su abogado).El 28 creo recordar la G.Civil pide autorización judicial para "causar daños" en el vehiculo...se incluye el desmontaje de elementos/piezas y la toma de muestras del habitaculo y maletero etc...
> 
> ...



Es decir, entrega la llave no original y con ella podrían haber ya analizado la info que contenía el día del atropello y la de los siguientes días!

Seguimos con los despropósitos.


----------



## Celedonio2 (6 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Es decir, entreg la llave no original y con ella podrían haber ya analizado la info que contenía el día del atropello y la de los siguientes días!
> 
> Seguimos con los despropósitos.



Si,la llave del día del atropello está en poder de los investigadores y del perito por tanto,si nada se ha sabido,es porque ningún tipo de información aportó esa llave...al final me da la impresión que algunos pensaban que la llave era "EL SANTO GRIAL" y no deja de ser una simple llave que aporta poco/nada al caso.

El perito ya entregó su informe de 22 páginas en que mas o menos vino a decir LO MISMO que decía antes de todo el "cuento" del envio a Dresde de la unidad etc (pero con una demora de CINCO meses)... que la centralita se borró y no es posible recuperar la información.

No se nos detalla si lo del envió a Dresde fue una milonga inventada por la prensa o si finalmente el perito desistió de ello...el caso es que nada referente a ese analisis del fabricante(de la centralita, no del vehiculo que ya claramente dijo que solo se dedicaban a fabricar coches...) se nos menciona en prensa...siendo un dato lo suficientemente RELEVANTE para que así constase,de haberse producido dicho envio claro está. (coincide en las fechas del borrado con el primer informe,no así-según la info en prensa- en la relevancia y alcance de dichos "supuestos borrados" y en el intento de clonado de una llave, que troca en ambios informes).

El intento de duplicado de la llave para mi solo tiene UN SENTIDO...y no es precisamente el que se nos hace ver/creer por la prensa/investigadores...yo creo que esta más bien conectado con el TEMA DEL BALIZADO del vehiculo que con otra cosa.

Es una LLAVE ORIGINAL del fabricante la que se intenta codificar con una máquina oficial ¿no hay constancia de eso...de quien solicitó esa llave concreta-en concesionario oficial posiblemente- y en que servicio técnico oficial se intentó esa codificación?
Raro...raro...raro...en 0 coma debería aparecer la FACTURA con el vehiculo ...el titular y la persona que encarga la operación¿es posible que no interese que esa información aparezca y por eso no se busca?.


----------



## Bambalina (6 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Si,la llave del día del atropello está en poder de los investigadores y del perito por tanto,si nada se ha sabido,es porque ningún tipo de información aportó esa llave...al final me da la impresión que algunos pensaban que la llave era "EL SANTO GRIAL" y no deja de ser una simple llave que aporta poco/nada al caso.
> 
> El perito ya entregó su informe de 22 páginas en que mas o menos vino a decir LO MISMO que decía antes de todo el "cuento" del envio a Dresde de la unidad etc (pero con una demora de CINCO meses)... que la centralita se borró y no es posible recuperar la información.
> 
> ...



BINGAZO!


----------



## Buster (6 Dic 2022)

El problema para la teoría oficial es que hay una serie de preguntas sobre la mesa:

¿A qué hora se supone que fue el atropello?

¿Dónde se supone que fue el atropello?

¿Óscar esperó al lado de Esther sin hacer nada hasta que Esther murió?

¿Cómo se produjeron las lesiones de la mano derecha de Esther?

¿Óscar llevó el cuerpo de Esther a la cuneta directamente tras el atropello o lo llevó a algún sitio y lo trasladó con posterioridad? Si trasladó el cuerpo con posterioridad, ¿qué día lo hizo y dónde estuvo el cuerpo todo ese tiempo?

preguntas para las que no existe respuesta y los informes que faltan tampoco van a contestar a ninguna de esas preguntas. Con lo cual la teoría no es que esté coja, sino que parece Timothy Bottoms en "Johnny cogió su fusil".


----------



## Buster (6 Dic 2022)

Dos meses después siguen sin hacerse públicos los resultados.


----------



## Bambalina (6 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Dos meses después siguen sin hacerse públicos los resultados.



No entiendo cómo pueden tardar tanto. Quizás ya tienen los resultados y no desean que se hagan públicos. 

No decían que eran fundamentales para la investigación?


----------



## Buster (6 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> No entiendo cómo pueden tardar tanto. Quizás ya tienen los resultados y no desean que se hagan públicos.
> 
> No decían que eran fundamentales para la investigación?



Por supuesto que el análisis ya está hecho. No quieren hacer público el resultado porque sería otro informe más que no apuntala la acusación.

Si el cuerpo de Esther fue transportado en el maletero del T-Roc, no sería creíble que no hubiese ni rastro de sangre en él. La única explicación sería que el maletero hubiese sido lavado a conciencia, pero eso sólo sería posible usando lejía o algún otro producto muy agresivo con el ADN, pero dichos productos dejarían rastro y no han encontrado nada relevante más allá del propio ADN.

Conclusión: sin rastro de sangre en el maletero habría que complicar el relato fáctico de los hechos echando mano de un segundo coche que habría sido utilizado para el traslado del cuerpo de Esther hasta la cuneta. Si ya son pocas o ninguna las cosas que pueden demostrar, añadir un segundo vehículo sería añadir otro elemento a la acusación que no pueden demostrar.

Así que todo apunta a que los investigadores se lo van a jugar todo al informe de la empresa gallega. Si la empresa hace un informe que diga que el coche que aparece en las imágenes del lavadero tiene desperfectos compatibles con los que encontró el ERAT en abril, entonces aún habría partido. Si la empresa gallega dice que con esas imágenes no pueden hacer nada, el caso estará listo para su archivo.


----------



## Bambalina (6 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Por supuesto que el análisis ya está hecho. No quieren hacer público el resultado porque sería otro informe más que no apuntala la acusación.
> 
> Si el cuerpo de Esther fue transportado en el maletero del T-Roc, no sería creíble que no hubiese ni rastro de sangre en él. La única explicación sería que el maletero hubiese sido lavado a conciencia, pero eso sólo sería posible usando lejía o algún otro producto muy agresivo con el ADN, pero dichos productos dejarían rastro y no han encontrado nada relevante más allá del propio ADN.
> 
> ...



Veremos en qué resulta el intento con la última bala, Buster.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> El intento de duplicado de la llave para mi solo tiene UN SENTIDO...y no es precisamente el que se nos hace ver/creer por la prensa/investigadores...yo creo que esta más bien conectado con el TEMA DEL BALIZADO del vehiculo que con otra cosa.
> 
> Es una LLAVE ORIGINAL del fabricante la que se intenta codificar con una máquina oficial ¿no hay constancia de eso...de quien solicitó esa llave concreta-en concesionario oficial posiblemente- y en que servicio técnico oficial se intentó esa codificación?
> Raro...raro...raro...en 0 coma debería aparecer la FACTURA con el vehiculo ...el titular y la persona que encarga la operación¿es posible que no interese que esa información aparezca y por eso no se busca?.



El tema es que O. solo querra que se de carpetazo al caso y seguir con su vida (si le dejan los de Telecinco y A3).

Pero seria brutal que su abogado denunciara a la GC por prevaricacion y saliera a la luz que por ejemplo lo del borrado de la centralita y duplicado de llaves fue cosa de los mismos himbestigadores.




Buster dijo:


> Por supuesto que el análisis ya está hecho. No quieren hacer público el resultado porque sería otro informe más que no apuntala la acusación.



Recordemos que ya ha habido informes y resultados de laboratorio que la misma jueza ha tenido que reclamar a la GC y que incluso algunos han desparecido misteriosamente.

La jueza vuelve a reclamar al perito un importante informe para resolver el caso de Esther López

Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.

De hecho, es el fiscal del caso el que así se lo ha hecho saber a la juez y ésta ha oficiado a la *UCO* un escrito _"a fin de que remita a este Juzgado el informe 22/00612-36/Q, confeccionado por el Servicio deCriminalística y que según se refleja en el oficio del mismo fue entregado el día 13 de mayo, en mano, al agente TIP M...., con sus correspondientes indicios y. salvo error u omisión, no obra en las actuaciones"_, según informaron a Europa Press fuentes jurídicas.


----------



## Buster (13 Dic 2022)

Caso Esther López: algún día alguien pedirá perdón


A este paso a la delegada del gobierno en Castilla y León se le va a acabar atra...




diariodecastillayleon.elmundo.es





"Caso Esther López: algún día alguien pedirá perdón

A este paso a la delegada del gobierno en Castilla y León se le va a acabar atragantando la cansina letanía de la confianza en resolver la muerte de Esther López. El asunto camina ya hacia el año de la desaparición de la joven de Traspinedo y todo sigue como al principio, más allá de unos sospechosos, que un día fue uno y otro fue otro. La investigación, además de empecinarse en convencer a la familia de sus convicciones, causándoles un daño innecesario, sigue sin tener ni puñetera idea de qué le pasó a Esther, cuyo cuerpo apareció 23 días después en una cuneta a la entrada de Traspinedo, tras dragar, peinar y bucear el Duero con medios aéreos, terrestres, acuáticos y subacuáticos, perritos al margen. Y ni gota de autocrítica en una de las investigaciones más chapuceras que se recuerda. El caso es encajar a un culpable en las suposiciones. Porque, de momento, tras análisis de todo tipo, informes indescifrables y compatibilidades diversas, lo único que saben es que no saben nada. Y todo acrecentando el dolor de la familia. Pero a la investigación todos los caminos le conducen a O. Y el objetivo es encajarle, sea como sea, la culpabilidad. Bien sea con elucubraciones «compatibles» o haciendo recreaciones en 3D para demostrar si es verdad que los T-Rock también se lavan en lavaderos como el resto de los coches. La cantidad de ocurrencias policiales que está proporcionando el caso es proporcional a la incompetencia demostrada desde el minuto uno, cuando se apresó e inspeccionó la casa de otro a toda televisión. Es mejor perpetrar un Dolores Vázquez que abrir nuevas líneas de investigación, porque es mejor sostenella en vez de volver a ponerse en evidencia. Es posible que algún día alguien pida disculpas por todo este espectáculo. Aunque sean los responsables gubernativos que se abrazaron a la tesis de que es O., sí o sí. ¡Viva el Estado de Derecho!"


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2022)

Esto va a acabar malamente.








Empapelan el coche de la hermana del principal sospechoso de la muerte de Esther López


La familia de Óscar S. ha presentado una denuncia ante el «acoso» que sufre




www.elnortedecastilla.es





La familia de Óscar S.M, el principal sospechoso en la desaparición y muerte de la vecina de Traspinedo, Esther López, ha presentado denuncia este martes tras hallar el coche de su hermana, que él utiliza últimamente, totalmente cubierto con carteles pidiendo justicia para la víctima.
El vehículo, marca Renault, se hallaba aparcado ante su casa en La Cistérniga y Óscar se lo ha encontrado totalmente encartelado cuando se disponía a llevar a su hija de 13 años al colegio. 
Los carteles son los mismos que los utilizados en las concentraciones que una vez al mes desde lo ocurrido, precisamente la última el pasado domingo, se celebran en Traspinedo para exigir el esclarecimiento de los hechos y la detención del autor o posibles autores. Fuentes cercanas a Óscar S.M. han confirmado a Europa Press que este último episodio de acoso ha sido nuevamente denunciado y han mostrado su indignación y preocupación por la integridad física de la familia, en especial de sus hijas.
No es la primera vez que se produce un episodio de estas características, ya que anteriormente el escaparate de la agencia de viajes del sospechoso en Valladolid capital también amaneció totalmente cubierto con estos carteles.


----------



## Buster (13 Dic 2022)

fred dijo:


> Esto va a acabar malamente.



Lo del domingo tuvo delito. Se acusó de asesino a Óscar en una plaza pública. Eso me recordó a la historia narrada en "Los episodios nacionales" de Benito Pérez Galdós:

"El caso, como es sabido, fue que en Madrid, el día 15 de julio de aquel año, con un calor ardiente y las noticias de muertes producidas por el cólera, unas cuantas gentes, acaudilladas por _expertos_, corrieron el rumor de que los frailes habían envenenado las fuentes públicas; y luego, en plena Puerta del Sol, junto a la fuente de la Mariblanca, linchó a un pobre golfillo, a quien se vio aproximarse a los cántaros de los aguadores.

Se entendió que trataba también de envenenar esta agua, y ello quedó confirmado, cuando se vio correr a otro muchacho a refugiarse en la residencia de los jesuitas de la Red de San Luis; de lo que se dedujo que actuaba al amparo de éstos.

Quedaban así implicados todos los frailes, y muchos fueron muertos, mientras ardían iglesias y conventos, como luminarias de fiesta al caer la noche."


----------



## Chiruja (13 Dic 2022)

Pero qué empeño tienen algunos en implicar a un hombre en esta muerte.

Que, por otro lado, tambien pudo ser una repentinitis, como tantas otras que hay últimamente.


----------



## Bambalina (13 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Lo del domingo tuvo delito. Se acusó de asesino a Óscar en una plaza pública. Eso me recordó a la historia narrada en "Los episodios nacionales" de Benito Pérez Galdós:
> 
> "El caso, como es sabido, fue que en Madrid, el día 15 de julio de aquel año, con un calor ardiente y las noticias de muertes producidas por el cólera, unas cuantas gentes, acaudilladas por _expertos_, corrieron el rumor de que los frailes habían envenenado las fuentes públicas; y luego, en plena Puerta del Sol, junto a la fuente de la Mariblanca, linchó a un pobre golfillo, a quien se vio aproximarse a los cántaros de los aguadores.
> 
> ...



La justicia popular de toda la vida. El ojo por ojo y diente por diente. La involución de la condición humana


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Dic 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Pero qué empeño tienen algunos en implicar a un hombre en esta muerte.
> 
> Que, por otro lado, tambien pudo ser una repentinitis, como tantas otras que hay últimamente.



Si se sospechara de una mujer vosotros mismos la estaríais linchando (la gran mayoría de este foro al menos).


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si se sospechara de una mujer vosotros mismos la estaríais linchando (la gran mayoría de este foro al menos).



Gran ejemplo de falacia Ad Hominem, capitulo Tu Quoque. 

Ergo, como en este floro somos unos señoros, el que la GC este filtrando pruebas falsas y el chocolate del loro a los medios de comunicacion con el objetivo de encubrir su incompetencia y de paso poder anunciar el enesimo asesinato machista por aclamacion popular, lo que se cuenta en este hilo es mentira.


----------



## Bambalina (13 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Gran ejemplo de falacia Ad Hominem, capitulo Tu Quoque.
> 
> Ergo, como en este floro somos unos señoros, el que la GC este filtrando pruebas falsas y el chocolate del loro a los medios de comunicacion con el objetivo de encubrir su incompetencia y de paso poder anunciar el enesimo asesinato machista por aclamacion popular, lo que se cuenta en este hilo es mentira.



Señora, la que habla. Solo un pequeño apunte.


----------



## jotace (13 Dic 2022)

Basta con una búsqueda rápida en interneque para dar con ésto, de fuentes poco sospechosas de misóginas:






3,21 gramos de alcohol por litro de sangre.
Prácticamente en coma etílico.
La "normalidad" del coma etílico es estadística, igual no lo rozaba sino que lo podía haber superado ya. No todos los cuerpos responden igual al alcohol, una mujer joven y delgada como ella podría ser más sensible ¿qué dice la ciencia a ésto?
Y no nos dicen las demás drogas que llevaba.

*Caerse una, dos o más veces por el terraplén y quedarse finalmente pajarito con el coma y el frío sería lo más normal, autodestrucción pura y dura.*

¡Pero no!, tiene que haber un hombre culpable detrás como si la tal Esther no fuera capaz de autodestruirse más de lo que ya se autodestruía a diario.
Murió como vivió y punto, lo más probable.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Basta con una búsqueda rápida en interneque para dar con ésto, de fuentes poco sospechosas de misóginas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291167
> 
> 
> ...



Llegar a esa cantidad de alcohol sin caer en coma sólo es posible si se combina con coca. Sólo alcohol con 1 ó 1.5 gr por litro ya es un pedo de los que no te acuerdas de nada, llegar a 3 es imposible sin otras sustancias que contrarresten los efectos del alcohol.

Y luego la dosis letal es inferior por "cocaetileno".









¿Qué ocurre cuando se consume alcohol y cocaína? - Forum Terapeutic Madrid


El cocaetileno se desarrolla en el hígado como resultado de la alteración del metabolismo de la cocaína por la presencia de alcohol.




adiccionmadrid.com


----------



## jotace (13 Dic 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Llegar a esa cantidad de alcohol sin caer en coma sólo es posible si se combina con coca. Sólo alcohol con 1 ó 1.5 gr por litro ya es un pedo de los que no te acuerdas de nada, llegar a 3 es imposible sin otras sustancias que contrarresten los efectos del alcohol.
> 
> Y luego la dosis letal es inferior por "cocaetileno".
> 
> ...



Pues eso ni lo sabía. 
Entonces Lo País no dice la verdad pues ese alcohol está más allá del coma si o si.

El organismo forzado a lo bestia. 
O peta o en cuanto bajara un poco el efecto de las drogas peta igual.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Basta con una búsqueda rápida en interneque para dar con ésto, de fuentes poco sospechosas de misóginas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291167
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso a 45 días de la muerte. El alcohol se mantiene tras la muerte! Se reduce? Aumenta?


----------



## jotace (13 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y eso a 45 días de la muerte. El alcohol se mantiene tras la muerte! Se reduce? Aumenta?



Entiendo que si el sistema digestivo no puede absorber el alcohol por estar muerta y el hígado y los riñones no pueden eliminarlo por el mismo motivo pues ahí está...desde la barra del bar lo digo.


----------



## seven up (13 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Basta con una búsqueda rápida en interneque para dar con ésto, de fuentes poco sospechosas de misóginas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291167
> 
> 
> ...



51 páginas más atrás, en el mensaje 1294, @kenny220 ya había dejado claro las consecuencias de tener 3,21 gr de alcohol por litro de sangre; desequilibrio, perdida de conocimiento y posibilidad de muerte.



kenny220 dijo:


> *«la intoxicación etílica (dio 3,2 gramos por litro en sangre) , consumo de cocaína e hipotermia»*.
> 
> De la Wikipedia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038888
> ...





También añado de @Chortina Premium, en el mensaje 1282, este interesante artículo de El Mundo fechado el 21 de Abril:



Chortina Premium dijo:


> Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello (elmundo.es)
> 
> *Los 20 folios de la autopsia de Esther no recogen ni una sola evidencia del atropello*
> 
> ...




Por cierto, en Ana Rosa, tuvieron a bien, entrevistar a la madre del asesinado (en esto no hay la más mínima duda) David Hernández en Laguna del Duero (también provincia de Valladolid) hace casi dos años y medio. La mujer decía que llamaba al delegado del gobierno pero que nadie le decía nada por que era secreto de sumario, está claro que las fuerzas del orden no tienen NPI de lo que pasó y de quienes pueden ser los posibles culpables. Lo que es una brutal evidencia, es la diferencia de tratamiento en los medios, en las fuerzas del orden y en la justicia, si el finado es hombre o mujer.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1291167




Segun los datos que nos proporciona el Pais:



El nivel de alcohol en la sangre se utiliza para definir legalmente si usted está o no embriagado. El límite legal de alcohol en la sangre generalmente está entre 0,08 y 0,10 en la mayoría de los estados (Estados Unidos). A continuación, aparece una lista de los niveles de alcohol en la sangre y los probables síntomas:


0.05: disminución de las inhibiciones
0.10: dificultades en la pronunciación
0.20: euforia y deterioro motriz
0.30: confusión
0.40: estupor
0.50: coma
0.60: paro respiratorio y muerte
Consumo y nivel seguro del alcohol: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica

La *confusión* es la falta de claridad en el pensamiento con falta de atención; el término delirio se usa para describir un estado de *confusión* aguda; *estupor* es un estado en el que se requieren estímulos vigorosos para inducir una respuesta; coma, una condición con falta de respuesta. 

Confusión, estupor y coma | Harrison. Manual de Medicina, 19e | AccessMedicina | McGraw Hill Medical.

Segun estos datos, estaria en una fase entre confusion y estupor.

O sea, que segun estos datos no sabia donde estaba, lo que hacia y a duras penas podria tenerse de pie y andar en linea recta.


----------



## Buster (14 Dic 2022)

Los informes que señalan a Óscar tras encontrar su coche con carteles de Esther López: "Es difícil sacar una concatenación de indicios"


'El programa de Ana Rosa' informa sobre la última hora del caso de Esther López. Óscar, principal sospechoso, realiza una denuncia ante la justicia




www.telecinco.es





Parece que los propios investigadores saben que no tienen una mierda.


----------



## Buster (14 Dic 2022)

Tócate los cojones con lo que dice Alejandro Requejo, periodista de "El confidencial" aludiendo a fuentes de la investigación: "Ellos le otorgan mucha importancia a lo que se borró de lo que es el GPS del coche".









El ordenador del coche donde estuvo Esther López fue borrado dos veces


El ordenador del coche donde estuvo Esther López fue borrado dos veces tras la desaparición de la joven en la localidad de Traspinedo




okdiario.com





"Ahora, un informe definitivo recibido por la juez que instruye la causa concluye que «mediante la diagnosis realizada de los sistemas electrónicos del vehículo se determina que el propietario se registra y da de alta en los sistemas We Connect de VW, *sin activar el sistema de navegación del vehículo*»."

¿Pero qué clase de tontos llevan la investigación? ¿A estas alturas no se han enterado de que Óscar no contrató el servicio de navegación y por lo tanto es materialmente imposible que borrase ningún dato de navegación del coche?

El ridículo que están haciendo los investigadores es épico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Tócate los cojones con lo que dice Alejandro Requejo, periodista de "El confidencial" aludiendo a fuentes de la investigación: "Ellos le otorgan mucha importancia a lo que se borró de lo que es el GPS del coche".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para nada, son muy listos y van un paso por delante.

Lo que buscan desde el primer momento es que cuando la jueza de carpetazo al caso, entre la opinion publica haya calado la idea de que es por culpa de que O. "borro los datos del coche".

No hablabamos el otro dia de que "casualmente" los datos se borran (y se intenta duplicar la llave) los dias en que la GC baliza el coche, teniendo en cuenta que O. declara que el no ha borrado nada ni pidio ningun duplicado de llave?

Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Buster (14 Dic 2022)

Borró los datos del coche, puso el móvil de Esther en modo avión al mismo tiempo que el suyo, limpió el maletero del T-Roc, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Bambalina (14 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Tócate los cojones con lo que dice Alejandro Requejo, periodista de "El confidencial" aludiendo a fuentes de la investigación: "Ellos le otorgan mucha importancia a lo que se borró de lo que es el GPS del coche".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay


Buster dijo:


> Tócate los cojones con lo que dice Alejandro Requejo, periodista de "El confidencial" aludiendo a fuentes de la investigación: "Ellos le otorgan mucha importancia a lo que se borró de lo que es el GPS del coche".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay veces que pienso que los informantes filtran la información así, a conciencia, "para marear la perdiz". No hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2022)

Sitúan el móvil de Óscar S. cerca de un taller cuatro días antes del hallar el cuerpo de Esther López


Un informe de telefonía localiza el dispositivo en Renedo de Esgueva el 1 de febrero y a la misma hora en que el perito certifica el primer borrado de la centralita del




www.elnortedecastilla.es





"Sitúan el móvil de Óscar S. cerca de un taller de Renedo 4 días antes del hallazgo del cuerpo de Esther

Un informe de telefonía localiza el dispositivo en ese punto el 1 de febrero y a la misma hora en que el perito certifica el primer borrado de la centralita del coche

El último informe recibido en el Juzgado de Instrucción 5, que investiga las circunstancias de la desaparición y muerte de Esther López sitúa uno de los dos teléfonos móviles del principal sospechoso del caso, Óscar S. M., a unos 300 metros de un taller mecánico de la localidad de Renedo de Esgueva cinco días antes del hallazgo del cuerpo [...]"

Hace meses que tienen los posicionamientos de los móviles de Óscar. Digo yo que han tenido tiempo suficiente para ir a hablar con el dueño del taller y preguntarle si Óscar llevó el coche allí el 1 de febrero.


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2022)

He tardado tiempo pero al final he comprendido que los investigadores están intentando que Óscar confiese usando la técnica de Gila.


----------



## hefesto (15 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sitúan el móvil de Óscar S. cerca de un taller cuatro días antes del hallar el cuerpo de Esther López
> 
> 
> Un informe de telefonía localiza el dispositivo en Renedo de Esgueva el 1 de febrero y a la misma hora en que el perito certifica el primer borrado de la centralita del
> ...



El articulo no lo puedo abrir,pero que detectan el movil o el coche?


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> El articulo no lo puedo abrir,pero que detectan el movil o el coche?



Es todo muy raro. La investigación está a punto de llegar al plazo máximo legal.









El juzgado de Valladolid que instruye el caso de Esther López pregunta a las partes si procede prolongar la investigación


Está a punto de expirar el plazo máximo que establece la normativa | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





"El juzgado de Valladolid que instruye el caso de Esther López pregunta a las partes si procede prolongar la investigación

Está a punto de expirar el plazo máximo que establece la normativa"

Y justo cuando está a punto de concluir de sopetón parece que tienen un montón de pruebas nuevas.









Óscar estuvo en la curva donde apareció el cadáver de Esther López el día siguiente de la desaparición


'El programa de Ana Rosa' informa en exclusiva del contenido del último informe que certifica que Óscar estuvo más de 20 minutos en la curva donde a




www.telecinco.es





"Óscar estuvo en la curva donde apareció el cadáver de Esther López el día siguiente de la desaparición"


----------



## Bambalina (15 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Sitúan el móvil de Óscar S. cerca de un taller cuatro días antes del hallar el cuerpo de Esther López
> 
> 
> Un informe de telefonía localiza el dispositivo en Renedo de Esgueva el 1 de febrero y a la misma hora en que el perito certifica el primer borrado de la centralita del
> ...



Se están luciendo de lo lindo, Buster. No doy crédito!


----------



## Bambalina (15 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Es todo muy raro. La investigación está a punto de llegar al plazo máximo legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada. Que las presenten y dejen ya de tomar el pelo. Siempre hay tiempo de que otros peritos se las tumben.


----------



## Pdid (15 Dic 2022)

A las 21.59 de la noche, no de la mañana. No sale en ese informe técnico policial.


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> A las 21.59 de la noche, no de la mañana. No sale en ese informe técnico policial.









Seguimos con los "COMPATIBLE".


----------



## Bambalina (15 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Seguimos con los "COMPATIBLE".



Amplia zona, sí. Al menos siguen utilizando la coletilla "compatible"...


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2022)

A mí me siguen faltando pruebas donde debería haberlas: exterior e interior del vehículo de Óscar y ropa de Esther. 

En el exterior del coche los daños por el impacto deberían ser mayores. En el interior del vehículo debería haber abundantes restos de ADN procedente de la sangre. Si limpió el interior del maletero tendría que haberlo hecho con productos muy agresivos y eso los investigadores deberían haberlo visto.

En la ropa de Esther debería haber ADN de Óscar, de cuando trasladó el cuerpo al interior del maletero y luego cuando lo sacó y lo colocó en la cuneta.

¿Qué pasará si el informe del análisis del ADN dictamina que el ADN encontrado en el maletero y en la chaqueta de Óscar no procede de la sangre de Esther?

¿Cómo explicarán los investigadores la ausencia de sangre en la ropa y en el coche de Óscar?


----------



## Carlos968 (15 Dic 2022)

¿Se sitúa a que o a quien?
¿Cuanto tiempo está situado ese que o quien?
¿Dónde se le sitúa a ese quien o que en tiempo y lugar?
Si ya me cuentan a estas alturas después de saber hace 10 meses que ese coche paso por allí , apaga y vamonos , porque bajo mi punto de vista es otra castaña de indicio o prueba y no creo que profesionales que se dedican a juzgar crean que sirve para algo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> ¿Se sitúa a que o a quien?
> ¿Cuanto tiempo está situado ese que o quien?
> ¿Dónde se le sitúa a ese quien o que en tiempo y lugar?
> Si ya me cuentan a estas alturas después de saber hace 10 meses que ese coche paso por allí , apaga y vamonos , porque bajo mi punto de vista es otra castaña de indicio o prueba y no creo que profesionales que se dedican a juzgar crean que sirve para algo.



No fueron capaces de triangular el movil de la finada a la hora de encontrar el cadaver en esa curva y ahora de repente y por sorpresa, un año despues, lo hacen con el del sospechoso.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Carlos968 (15 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No fueron capaces de triangular el movil de la finada a la hora de encontrar el cadaver en esa curva y ahora de repente y por sorpresa, un año despues, lo hacen con el del sospechoso.



De los comentarios más reales y más inteligentes desde mi parecer que he leído en este caso.Muchas gracias y espero que tomen nota quien se dedica a investigar.


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2022)

Si la SIM del coche permite geoposicionarlo con precisión, al punto de asegurar que estuvo en la curva donde apareció el cuerpo, ¿por qué han sido incapaces de determinar dónde se produjo el atropello y a qué hora?

El coche estuvo en la parcela de Óscar, en la calle Uno, entre las 3:22 y las 9:10. Evidentemente si en aquella madrugada lo hubieran podido posicionar fuera de la parcela ya lo sabríamos. ¿Entonces a qué hora se produjo el atropello? Necesariamente tendría que haber sido entre las 3:19 y las 3:22, o sea, entre que Carolo se baja en "La Maña" y Óscar llega a su propiedad. En ese caso, ¿por qué a las 3:26 el móvil de Esther la posiciona en la calle Tres y en los minutos posteriores se va alejando de ese punto?

A mí me siguen sin cuadrar las cosas. No hay relato fáctico. No hay cronología.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Se están luciendo de lo lindo, Buster. No doy crédito!



Ayer sacan una noticia diciendo "Un informe de telefonía localiza el dispositivo en ese punto el 1 de febrero y a la misma hora en que el perito certifica el primer borrado de la centralita del coche" y hoy otra diciendo que la Guardia Civil no fue por el taller a preguntar si Óscar llevó el coche:









«La Guardia Civil nunca se ha puesto en contacto con nosotros por el caso de Esther López»


El responsable del taller GMC Service afirma que desconocía la ubicación del móvil de Óscar S., cercana a su negocio cuatro días antes de hallar el cuerpo




www.elnortedecastilla.es





"«La Guardia Civil nunca se ha puesto en contacto con nosotros por el caso de Esther López»

El responsable del taller GMC Service afirma que desconocía la ubicación del móvil de Óscar S., cercana a su negocio cuatro días antes de hallar el cuerpo

«Son las primeras noticias que tengo. Me he enterado porque mi hermano me ha mandado la noticia al móvil, pero no tengo ni idea de si esa persona estuvo por ahí esos días», afirma Guillermo Minaya, responsable del taller GMC Service, ubicado en la carretera de Villabáñez y[...]" 

Botes de humo por doquier. Eso es lo que creo que son las últimas noticias.


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Ayer sacan una noticia diciendo "Un informe de telefonía localiza el dispositivo en ese punto el 1 de febrero y a la misma hora en que el perito certifica el primer borrado de la centralita del coche" y hoy otra diciendo que la Guardia Civil no fue por el taller a preguntar si Óscar llevó el coche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes la suscripción de ese periódico digital? Me gustaría poder leerlo todo.

Ahora resulta que cuentan con los posicionamientos precisos de la SIM del coche y en los informes no aparece por ningún lado. Por momentos me cabreo. Luego se me pasa un poco


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> De los comentarios más reales y más inteligentes desde mi parecer que he leído en este caso.Muchas gracias y espero que tomen nota quien se dedica a investigar.



Me uno, Carlos


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Ahora la SIM funciona de comodín:









Óscar fue a Traspinedo tras la desaparición de Esther López y dejó su móvil en Valladolid: "No sabía que su coche tenía un chivato"


'El programa de Ana Rosa' muestra todos los detalles del último informe que señala todas las mentiras de Óscar en sus declaraciones sobre el crimen




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Tienes la suscripción de ese periódico digital? Me gustaría poder leerlo todo.
> 
> Ahora resulta que cuentan con los posicionamientos precisos de la SIM del coche y en los informes no aparece por ningún lado. Por momentos me cabreo. Luego se me pasa un poco



No tengo suscripción.

Yo no sé a qué están jugando pero esto me parece un cachondeo.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Ahora la SIM funciona de comodín:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La noticia dice: "Él dice que dejó a Esther López a las 03:15 y, sin embargo, el móvil suyo, el de la víctima y la SIM de su coche comparten ubicación y hacen los mismos movimientos hasta las nueve de la mañana"

¿Cómo van a explicar los posicionamientos de las 3:26 y los 10 minutos siguientes? Creo que dirán que no son fiables y que hay que fiarse de lo que digan ellos.


----------



## elpesetilla (16 Dic 2022)

Oscar ye inosente, justiisa pero con la inosensia por vandera


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Soy ...bastante torpe y hay cosas que no me CUADRAN...resulta que ahora nos sale una noticia de que uno de los moviles de Oscar(el segundo movil ,dicen los medios que señala el informe de La UCO) le situa EL MISMO DIA ya a la misma hora en que "supuestamente" se produce el primer borrado del la centralita, el 1 de febrero de 2.022 a "escasos metros" de un taller en RENEDO.

Mi pregunta es ...*¿Y LA SIM DEL COCHE??? donde posiciona el vehiculo T-Roc del principal investigado.*..pq si según los medios (D.Egea, etc dixit) esta tarjeta SIM, no se puede borrar ni resetear y es la que supuestamente,según información difundida ayer, le situaba durante 20 minutos en la curva donde apareció Esther, en la noche posterior a su desaparición y supuesto día de la muerte, en concreto el 13-1-2022 sobre las 21.59 h (hoy ya son solo 4 minutos...mañana es posible que pasase por allí o por la N-122 , o por Traspinedo a esas horas...)¿como es que no posiciona el vehiculo en las inmediaciones de ese taller...?

¿Que ocurre ...esa tarjeta Sim hay dias en que posiciona y días en que no?...y más en un VALLADOLID (escasos 3/4 km) PLAGADO de antenas.

¿Donde posicionaba la SIM ese coche ese día y a esa hora concreta?.Si no se posiciona en ese taller, y posiciona en otro lugar...es obvio que quien portaba ese movil que supuestamente "posicionaba" a escasos metros del taller de Renedo no había ido a borrar la centralita del vehiculo...

Mucho "posicionamiento" que no hace sino embrollar más aún un asunto cada vez menos claro.

¿Nos toma la prensa por GILIPOLLAS...o son los investigadores los que toman a la juez y al fiscal por gilipollas?-si pone eso en su informe realmente, cosa que DUDO MUCHO-.

No hay más preguntas Señoría.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Soy ...bastante torpe y hay cosas que no me CUADRAN...resulta que ahora nos sale una noticia de que uno de los moviles de Oscar(el segundo movil ,dicen los medios que señala el informa de La UCO) le situa EL MISMO DIA ya a la misma hora en que "supuestamente" se produce el primer borrado del la centralita, el 1 de febrero de 2.022 a "escasos metros" de un taller en RENEDO.
> 
> Mi pregunta es ...*¿Y LA SIM DEL COCHE??? donde posiciona el vehiculo T-Roc del principal investigado.*..pq si según los medios (D.Egea, etc dixit) esta tarjeta SIM, no se puede borrar ni resetear y es la que supuestamente,según información difundida ayer, le situaba durante 20 minutos en la curva donde apareció Esther, en la noche posterior a su desaparición y supuesto día de la muerte, en concreto el 13-1-2022 sobre las 21.59 h (hoy ya son solo 4 minutos...mañana es posible que pasase por allí o por la N-122 , o por Traspinedo a esas horas...)¿como es que no posiciona el vehiculo en las inmediaciones de ese taller...?
> 
> ...




Y perdonneme ustedes que me auto-cite (como he visto hacer a AUTENTICOS FENOMENOS en otros foros...con brillantes resultados y "sentando cátedra, con su sapiencia...")

Saldrá el típico "listillo" (no va por ningún periodista...que quede claro) que me dirá ...es que el día 1 de febrero el sospechoso O.S.M ya tenía "conciencia forense" (que bonicos palabros...) y sabía que le posicionaba la tarjeta SIM...es evidente que la extrajo o desconectó el aparato emisor...
y yo le contestaría...¿y si tanta "conciencia forense" tenía el día 1 de febrero no sería lo mas LOGICO destruir esa tarjeta SIM del vehiculo (si ...quemandola con el mechero doña S.) y no dejar la misma en el vehiculo para que fuese analizada a posteriori por el perito del SEADA en la segunda incautación, y consiguiesen posicionarle en la curva donde apareció Esther-si es que estuvo allí- en la noche del día 13 de enero?...la conciencia forense...es algo que se tiene o no se tiene...pero tenerla solo cuando conviene a la investigación...como que no ...¿verdad???.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> ¿Nos toma la prensa por GILIPOLLAS...o son los investigadores los que toman a la juez y al fiscal por gilipollas?-si pone eso en su informe realmente, cosa que DUDO MUCHO-.



Creo que los investigadores y sus palmeros intentan tomar por gilipollas al fiscal, a la juez y a los ciudadanos.

¿Los investigadores han plasmado en un informe cómo se generaron los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther en Valladolid, concretamente en la calle Estación a las 8:49, y por qué hay que descartar esos posicionamientos? ¿O van a hacer como con la hora del tícket de la tienda "Sportown" en el caso Asunta? Hora que no investigaron si era correcta porque iba en contra de los intereses de la fiscalía, del juez y de los investigadores y que terminado el caso se supo que era correcta y que por lo tanto contradecía el testimonio de una testigo.

A mí me tiene toda la pinta de que con todo el morro, los investigadores van a decir que los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther no son fiables y que da igual que el móvil la sitúe en la calle Tres a las 3:26 y que en los minutos posteriores se vaya alejando de ese punto.

Como esa prueba les descoloca completamente el relato que se intuye que quieren hacer, tiene toda la pinta de que la van a tratar de ignorar. O sea, van a coger lo que les interesa y dejar lo que no para hacer el relato.

El problema es que a estas alturas y después de todo lo que han ido filtrando, al final su relato no va a ser ni consecuente ni congruente con lo dicho anteriormente. Por ejemplo desde hace tiempo han dejado caer que era imposible que el cuerpo hubiese estado desde el 13 de enero en la cuneta. Que tenía que haber estado en otro sitio. O mucho me equivoco o al final el relato será que el cuerpo siempre estuvo allí.


----------



## jotace (16 Dic 2022)

A 300 metros casi siempre hay un taller u otro.

De hecho en un radio de 300 metros del taller habría medio pueblo o entero.

Y el mecánico era el hombre de goma, brazos de 300 metros.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (16 Dic 2022)

Que frío siento por todo el cuerpo cuando leo este hilo. Te demuestra que estar en el lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado, te puede destrozar la vida. Que las personas e instituciones que se supone, trabajan en esclarecer la verdad, trabajen en enmierdarte, hayas hecho algo o no, con todos los recursos que tienen a su disposición, me parece terrorífico. Que te puedan convertir, de facto, en asesino, con linchamientos públicos y mediáticos, sin ninguna consecuencia. Que frío, ¿no?


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

En el caso Asunta la cronología exacta era importantísima ya que debía responder a preguntas clave como: ¿a qué hora le dieron el lorazepam a Asunta? Cuestión crucial porque dependiendo de la hora, Asunta todavía estaba en casa del padre o no.

En el caso Esther López pasa lo mismo. La cronología exacta es fundamental porque 10 minutos arriba o abajo pueden marcar la diferencia.

Todo apunta a que desde las 3:22 y hasta las 9:10, el T-Roc de Óscar no se movió de su propiedad en la calle Uno. Por lo tanto una de las preguntas clave que deben responder los investigadores es: ¿A qué hora sucedió el supuesto atropello?

Con el T-Roc parado en casa de Óscar desde las 3:22 a las 9:10, el margen para el atropello sería mínimo si los investigadores dejan fuera a Carolo. El atropello tendría que haber ocurrido entre que Carolo baja del coche sobre las 3:19 y que el T-Roc llega a casa de Óscar a las 3:22. Y a ese breve margen de tiempo se enfrenta otra prueba del caso, el posicionamiento a las 3:26 en la calle Tres del móvil de Esther.

Si entre las 3:19 y las 3:22 atropellaron a Esther, no hay forma de explicar que su móvil esté en ese lugar a esa hora. ¿Qué les quedaría a los investigadores? Descartar los posicionamientos para poder cuadrar todo.

Si los investigadores también acusasen a Carolo de saber qué le pasó a Esther, la teoría oficial tendría más visos de ser posible.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Creo que los investigadores y sus palmeros intentan tomar por gilipollas al fiscal, a la juez y a los ciudadanos.
> 
> ¿Los investigadores han plasmado en un informe cómo se generaron los posicionamientos del móvil de Esther en Valladolid, concretamente en la calle Estación a las 8:49, y por qué hay que descartar esos posicionamientos? ¿O van a hacer como con la hora del tícket de la tienda "Sportown" en el caso Asunta? Hora que no investigaron si era correcta porque iba en contra de los intereses de la fiscalía, del juez y de los investigadores y que terminado el caso se supo que era correcta y que por lo tanto contradecía el testimonio de una testigo.
> 
> ...




Es evidente que así va a ser...pero..¿cual va a ser el criterio para descartar unos posicionamientos y dar por válidos otros-los que convienen a la tesis de los investigadores-?

¿Los accuracy elevados?...porque en ese caso el dato del movil de Esther a las 8:49 en la calle Estación 65 es de* SOLO 64 metros*.

¿Que accuracy presentaba ese telefono (de Esther) a la hora en que SUPUESTAMENTE estaba con O. y con Carolo en Bodegas?

Como 2.500 m y la posicionaban en SARDON de DUERO.

¿Si como se dice estaba dando cobertura a su telefono la antena de Sardón o la de Santibañez, por que no la posicionaban en Bodegas, cuando previamente la habian posicionado con margen incluso de 1-2-3 m en casa de Luis , en el James Dean y en El Castillo?

Incluso cuando salen los 3 del Castillo marca posiciones divergentes respecto al movil y coche de Oscar (a ella le posiciona nuevamente en el James Dean, cuando Oscar va con su vehiculo ya en movimiento)

¿Pudo alguien recoger a Esther a la puerta del James Dean y llevarla a Sardón-Santibañez o zonas próximas...pudiera se incluso por algún camino o pista?
Ellos tardan (O. y Carolo que sepamos) OCHO minutos en realizar un recorrido que se hace en poco más de 1- 2 minutos, es como si hubiesen estado esperando por alguien o hablando con alguien antes de "subir" a Bodegas-posiblemente ellos dos solos-.

¿...Rechazamos el posicionamiento en Sardón de Duero y regreso por la crtra de Santibañez con hasta 3 ubicaciones distintas o RECHAZAMOS QUE FUESE A BODEGAS con ellos...?(me inclino más por la segunda opción).

¿Cual es el criterio...lo que me cuadra lo doy por bueno y lo que me "desmonta el chiringuito", lo elimino del informe?...así llevamos 11 meses de investigación...que digan lo que digan algunos en una investigación donde tenemos:

-El cuerpo/cadaver(aunque apareciese 24 días después por la negligencia(presunta) de los responsables del operativo durante la busqueda).

-El teléfono de la víctima.

-Los telefonos de los investigados.

-Conocemos las últimas personas que estuvieron con la víctima la noche de autos y algunas de ellas tienen la condición de "investigados".

-Un vehiculo que creemos sea la presunta arma homicida (esa es la hipotesis de la investigación)

Teniendo todo eso...11 meses no es mucho tiempo..es UNA ETERNIDAD/DISPARATE...

*Cualquiera que analice friamente el caso ve que algo no encaja en todo el puzle, *cuando a 11 meses del comienzo de la investigación PERICIAS FUNDAMENTALES para el esclarecimiento del caso ,como son,cultivos Biologicos del suelo de el lugar del levantamiento del cuerpo- que es FUNDAMENTAL para saber /descartar un traslado tardío, como parece evidenciarse por otras pruebas, pero esta prueba nos podría ya DAR CERTEZA y descartar de una vez por todas ese TRASLADO, ADN de la victima encontrado en la chaqueta del investigado, ADN del maletero, supuestamente de la victima para averiguar que tipo de material biologico es, obviamente no es lo mismo que sea sangre que sea saliva...

Son pericias que a estas alturas no se puede entender que falten aún por finalizarse...¿o si...???


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que el informe del ADN lleva listo un tiempo pero no han querido filtrarlo porque va a decir que el ADN no procede de la sangre de Esther. Y el problema es ése: pretenden armar un puzzle pero sin usar algunas piezas porque no les encajan.

¿Cómo explicar que Esther estuvo en el maletero del T-Roc y que sólo hayan encontrado una cantidad ínfima de ADN? Si dicen que Óscar tuvo tiempo de limpiar el maletero tendrían que ser capaces de demostrar que al maletero le aplicaron productos químicos capaces de destruir el ADN, como por ejemplo lejía. Con una cantidad ínfima de ADN que no procede de la sangre de Esther, el traslado no sería creíble.

¿Cómo explicar que el T-Roc atropellase a Esther y a simple vista no tuviera ni un arañazo? En enero la Guardia Civil hizo una inspección minuciosa del coche. El informe de esa inspección no se ha querido publicar. En esta noticia aparece un video:









Inspeccionan el coche del detenido por la desaparición de Esther López en Traspinedo


El vehículo se encuentra desde la tarde del miércoles en dependencias de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Valladolid, donde se lleva a cabo su registro e inspección minuciosa




www.elconfidencial.com





¿El video pertenece a las grabaciones hechas por la Guardia Civil durante la primera inspección del T-Roc? De ser así que quedó constancia del estado del coche en enero.

¿Se puede convencer a alguien de que unos desperfectos que no estaban en enero y que aparecen en abril, desperfectos inapreciables a simple vista, es todo el vestigio que quedó del atropello?

¿Tendrían credibilidad los investigadores si descartan posicionamientos del móvil de Esther sin ninguna explicación o parecería que están ignorando pruebas porque no les dan la razón?

¿Cómo explicarían los investigadores que haya ADN de Esther en la chaqueta de Óscar pero no haya ADN de Óscar en la ropa de Esther si la metió y la sacó del maletero y la bajó hasta la cuneta?


----------



## JuanMacClane (16 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Que frío siento por todo el cuerpo cuando leo este hilo. Te demuestra que estar en el lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado, te puede destrozar la vida. Que las personas e instituciones que se supone, trabajan en esclarecer la verdad, trabajen en enmierdarte, hayas hecho algo o no, con todos los recursos que tienen a su disposición, me parece terrorífico. Que te puedan convertir, de facto, en asesino, con linchamientos públicos y mediáticos, sin ninguna consecuencia. Que frío, ¿no?



Por eso es por lo que esté hilo tiene tantas páginas.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Yo creo que el informe del ADN lleva listo un tiempo pero no han querido filtrarlo porque va a decir que el ADN no procede de la sangre de Esther. Y el problema es ése: pretenden armar un puzzle pero sin usar algunas piezas porque no les encajan.
> 
> ¿Cómo explicar que Esther estuvo en el maletero del T-Roc y que sólo hayan encontrado una cantidad ínfima de ADN? Si dicen que Óscar tuvo tiempo de limpiar el maletero tendrían que ser capaces de demostrar que al maletero le aplicaron productos químicos capaces de destruir el ADN, como por ejemplo lejía. Con una cantidad ínfima de ADN que no procede de la sangre de Esther, el traslado no sería creíble.
> 
> ...




El video (recuerdo verlo en otros foros) pertenece al registro del vehiculo del DETENIDO, como dice la noticia, el único detenido (a día de hoy) por este caso ha sido el Sr. Ramón.

Pero es cierto que de la primera revisión por la G.Civil del T -Roc (entrega voluntaria del mismo por el investigado O.S.M. en presencia de su abogado) tiene que haber CONSTANCIA documental, del estado del mismo y el resultado de las inspecciones.Minimo tienen que existir una serie de documentos fotográficos del mismo y una RELACION escrita de los daños que se pudieren apreciar en el mismo y de las pruebas/muestras recabadas durante la inspección.

Otra cosa es que a estas alturas se pudiera haber...traspapelado entre tanto documento, al igual que se traspapeló el famoso informe de la pintura en su día...(al final apareció, al ser reclamado, si buscas bien al final acaba por aparecer...)


----------



## Antiparticula (16 Dic 2022)

Si se publican en este hilo las tablas en crudo de los posicionamientos de los implicados, me comprometo a hacer una gráfica.
Las cosas vistas gráficamente se entienden mejor.

Muy intersante el dato que he leido paginas arriba de que estando borracho te puedes caer al suelo varias veces.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> El video (recuerdo verlo en otros foros) pertenece al registro del vehiculo del DETENIDO, como dice la noticia, el único detenido (a día de hoy) por este caso ha sido el Sr. Ramón.
> 
> Pero es cierto que de la primera revisión por la G.Civil del T -Roc (entrega voluntaria del mismo por el investigado O.S.M. en presencia de su abogado) tiene que haber CONSTANCIA documental, del estado del mismo y el resultado de las inspecciones.Minimo tienen que existir una serie de documentos fotográficos del mismo y una RELACION escrita de los daños que se pudieren apreciar en el mismo y de las pruebas/muestras recabadas durante la inspección.
> 
> Otra cosa es que a estas alturas se pudiera haber...traspapelado entre tanto documento, al igual que se traspapeló el famoso informe de la pintura en su día...(al final apareció, al ser reclamado, si buscas bien al final acaba por aparecer...)



Si el video del artículo es del coche de Ramón entonces podemos suponer que el coche de Óscar fue registrado de una forma similar, quedando grabado el registro en video. Para mí la clave, en caso de juicio, estaría en ese primer registro y en las grabaciones que hicieron las televisiones del momento de la recogida para llevarlo a la segunda inspección. Si se puede acreditar que los desperfectos no estaban, no hay manera de lograr una condena de forma legal ya que sin daños en el vehículo y con indicios tan endebles, es imposible lograr una condena por prueba indiciaria.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si el video del artículo es del coche de Ramón entonces podemos suponer que el coche de Óscar fue registrado de una forma similar, quedando grabado el registro en video. Para mí la clave, en caso de juicio, estaría en ese primer registro y en las grabaciones que hicieron las televisiones del momento de la recogida para llevarlo a la segunda inspección. Si se puede acreditar que los desperfectos no estaban, no hay manera de lograr una condena de forma legal ya que sin daños en el vehículo y con indicios tan endebles, es imposible lograr una condena por prueba indiciaria.



Si...en buena ley así debía ser.

Si la hipotesis del los investigadores "descansa" en el atropello por parte del investigado con ESE VEHICULO CONCRETO y en su hipotesis ellos plantean/muestran que el mismo tiene una serie de daños producto de ese atropello desencadenante de la muerte(para mi es algo obvio, de no ser por el atropello no se habría producido el fallecimiento, las causas coadyuvantes lo son de una causa principal, sin esta causa principal no tienen la suficiente relevancia para producir la muerte y hoy no estariamos debatiendo el caso) si el en su dia acusado, en el juicio demostrase que tales daños no estaban el día de la incautación TODA LA TESIS de los investigadores se desmoronaría.

¿Pueden plantear la posibilidad de que lo hiciese con otro vehiculo alternativamente???.

*Pueden,* pero entonces ya no les serviria la SIMULACION que consiguieron realizar para ese vehiculo concreto ,es simulación y no reconstrucción porque es imposible RECONSTRUIR un atropello cuando no sabes el lugar donde se produjo...puedes realizar distintas simulaciones con ese vehiculo y los "daños" que en el aprecias hasta que consigas CASAR el mayor nº de lesiones de la víctima con los daños apreciados en el mismo...consiguieron TRAS CIENTOS de simulaciones, dar con una (digna del universo Matrix , como he leido por algún sitio) que explicaba 5 de las 11 lesiones en base a un daño apreciado en el vehiculo, pero para mí (opinión personal) la solución encontrada,realmente plantea más dudas de las que solventa.

Es evidente que si no se produjo el atropello con ese vehiculo decaerian por su total falta de sentido/oportunidad los indicios que apuntalarian la autoria del sospechoso,esa supuesta manipulación de la centralita del vehiculo (ya he expresado en otros post mi opinión sobre la misma...la doy por reproducida en aras a la brevedad)¿que sentido tendría manipular la unidad de un vehiculo con el que no has atropellado a nadie?...esa que es (parece ser) una de las pruebas estrella de los investigadores se quedaría en papel mojado,podrían plantear que fue para borrar/ocultar pistas sobre un posible traslado del cuerpo a la cuneta con ese vehiculo.pero... ¿alguien se va a tragar que si no se produjo el atropello con ese vehiculo,un vehiculo NUEVO que cuesta varias decenas de miles de euros, se va a utilizar el mismo y "quemarlo" en un posterior traslado?.

Nadie en su sano juicio.

Por tanto ...si ...si en juicio se probase que no habia daños en el vehiculo en la primera incautación la tesis actual de los investigadores SE DESMORONARIA y el veredicto solo podría ser uno...

De todas formas,ya en los primeros estadios de la investigación, información de prensa (Creo que fue El Confidencial) nos habló en abril (tras la segunda inspección) que los técnicos/peritos de la VW habían detectado la holgura en la defensa del vehiculo (por rozamiento, continuo de las piezas, según parece)y el tema del anti niebla,pero también dijeron que no apreciaban INDICIOS DE GOLPE,pues al desmontar la delantera del vehiculo,una serie de piezas plásticas (chivatos) que rompen tras un impacto no aparecian rotas.

¿Donde se quedó ese informe y si consta esa opinión de los peritos de la VW por escrito?, es algo que desconozco,pero si el caso llega a juicio la defensa tiene derecho a solicitar su presencia en el juicio e interrogarlos sobre el particular.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué crees que los investigadores le han pedido a la empresa gallega que haga una reconstrucción en 3D del lavadero? En mi opinión pretenden que exista un informe que diga que el vehículo que aparece en las imágenes del lavadero tiene unos desperfectos compatibles con los desperfectos encontrados en abril. Si la empresa gallega certifica eso, entonces ya tendrían algo en lo que basarse si la defensa dice que en la primera inspección esos daños no estaban o si la defensa de Óscar usara las imágenes de televisión y alegase que antes de la recogida para la segunda inspección no había desperfectos. Con el informe de la empresa gallega podrían sustentar que los daños fueron reparados entre el 13 de enero y una fecha no determinada, pero que no saben dónde se reparó. Aunque como ya expliqué eso no tendría ningún sentido porque si reparó los desperfectos, entonces los de abril tendrían que ser necesariamente distintos a los de enero.

No sé si los investigadores son conscientes del lío monumental en que se estarían metiendo si van por esa vía.


----------



## Avulense64 (16 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Gran ejemplo de falacia Ad Hominem, capitulo Tu Quoque.
> 
> Ergo, como en este floro somos unos señoros, el que la GC este filtrando pruebas falsas y el chocolate del loro a los medios de comunicacion con el objetivo de encubrir su incompetencia y de paso poder anunciar el enesimo asesinato machista por aclamacion popular, lo que se cuenta en este hilo es mentira.



El principal sospechoso es la última persona que la vio con vida, como es normal, si fuera una mujer pues se sospecharía de ella. 
Pero lo que he dicho es cierto, si fuera una mujer en vez de Óscar el último que estuvo con ella estaríais culpándola y machacándola. En este foro de misóginos es lo que suelo ver. Si al final se demostrase que el culpable es Óscar le intentaríais justificar. Como las feminazis sois la mayoría.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Vamos...si alguien se cree que unos daños que (depende el día y la conveniencia) en teoría eran inapreciables,y por eso, según el día no los vieron en la primera revisión del vehiculo, tuvo que ser después con mediciones "con laser" ( La ausencia del supuesto bollón se veia sin gafas por tv, y también sin ellas,su presencia, en la fotografía del informe del ERAT-¿o era todo una simple ilusión/efecto optico y un intento de "meternosla doblada" por parte de los investigadores con una fotografía tendenciosa y no habia tal bollón?) se vean en una reconstrucción realizada por UNA EMPRESA EXPERTA EN RECONSTRUCCION DE ACCIDENTES, es que realmente cree en los Reyes Magos y en papa Noel.

Una empresa que según INFORMACIONES difundidas por la prensa (igual es una "trola" como tantas otras) ya ha dicho,en su momento en un informe preliminar, que no se puede apreciar la matricula en esas imagenes (¿pero si daños ubicados en la misma zona donde se debería ver la matricula, el frontal?)

¿A quien pretenden VENDER LA MOTO que unos milimetros de más o de menos en la carrocería de un vehiculo (longitud/anchura) pueden ser relevantes?.

¿Aportarán algún estudio comparativo con mediciones realizadas en una muestra "relevante" 100/200 vehiculos por ejemplo, del mismo modelo, mismo tiempo y kilometraje, que han sufrido impacto y que no lo han sufrido y de las diferencias descubiertas en uno y otro caso, para la comparativa...?

Pues creo ...que va a ser que no,... si me vienen a mi con un informe de ese pelaje (siendo juez) alguno sale con las orejas calientes ese día del juzgado.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que los investigadores le han pedido a la empresa gallega que haga una reconstrucción en 3D del lavadero? En mi opinión pretenden que exista un informe que diga que el vehículo que aparece en las imágenes del lavadero tiene unos desperfectos compatibles con los desperfectos encontrados en abril. Si la empresa gallega certifica eso, entonces ya tendrían algo en lo que basarse si la defensa dice que en la primera inspección esos daños no estaban o si la defensa de Óscar usara las imágenes de televisión y alegase que antes de la recogida para la segunda inspección no había desperfectos. Con el informe de la empresa gallega podrían sustentar que los daños fueron reparados entre el 13 de enero y una fecha no determinada, pero que no saben dónde se reparó. Aunque como ya expliqué eso no tendría ningún sentido porque si reparó los desperfectos, entonces los de abril tendrían que ser necesariamente distintos a los de enero.
> 
> No sé si los investigadores son conscientes del lío monumental en que se estarían metiendo si van por esa vía.




Una REPARACION en un vehiculo (de un golpe de la envergadura que sufrió Esther) deja indicios que cualquier perito experto VE SIN GAFAS y con un ojo cerrado...este vehiculo lo vieron CUATRO (no recuerdo ya si fueron 4 ó 5..posiblemente) peritos expertos, entre los de la G.Civil y los aportados por la marca fabricante del vehiculo...¿concluyeron/determinaron que el vehiculo fue reparado?.

Va a ser que no...con un dato de SEMEJANTE RELEVANCIA que iria en contradicción además con lo declarado en Sede Judicial por el investigado",que ese vehiculo no habia tenido golpe/sido reparado" nos habría calentado las orejas el Sr. Egea (es a quien primero se lo hubiesen "filtrado" con casi total seguridad) durante SEMANAS.

No ha dicho ni esta boca es mia, D.Egea, sobre el particular,luego el vehiculo en principio no parece haber sido reparado,a pesar de que el abogado en una de sus entrevistas televisivas (mientras caminaba por la calle, antes de recibir a los periodistas en su despacho)manifestó que quedaban pruebas importantes por recabar como interrogar (creo que fue la expresión que utilizó...pero hablo de memoria) al ¿mecanico que había reparado el vehiculo?...me imagino que fuese un "lapsus" del letrado y se refiriese al mecánico que habria-supuestamente-borrado la centralita.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> ¿A quien pretenden VENDER LA MOTO que unos milimetros de más o de menos en la carrocería de un vehiculo (longitud/anchura) pueden ser relevantes?



Los investigadores tienen una teoría y están intentando demostrarla luchando contra las pruebas y contra la falta de ellas. Necesitan sembrar la sospechas sobre Óscar, por esos sus informes tienen la palabra "COMPATIBLE" por todos lados. Y dentro de ese mar de sospechas que están sembrando, hay dos que son fundamentales para los investigadores: que Óscar borró la centralita y que los desperfectos encontrados en abril estaban la mañana del 13 de enero.

"El Norte de Castilla" hablaba de un informe que posiciona el coche de Óscar en las inmediaciones de un taller el día 1 de febrero, pero la Guardia Civil no fue a hablar con ellos. Siembras la sospecha pero no llegas a confirmarla o descartarla.

Y el informe de la empresa gallega es más de lo mismo. Quieren sembrar la sospecha de que el coche tenía desperfectos. ¿Dónde los reparó? Ah, no se sabe pero eso no importa.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Los investigadores tienen una teoría y están intentando demostrarla luchando contra las pruebas y contra la falta de ellas. Necesitan sembrar la sospechas sobre Óscar, por esos sus informes tienen la palabra "COMPATIBLE" por todos lados. Y dentro de ese mar de sospechas que están sembrando, hay dos que son fundamentales para los investigadores: que Óscar borró la centralita y que los desperfectos encontrados en abril estaban la mañana del 13 de enero.
> 
> "El Norte de Castilla" hablaba de un informe que posiciona el coche de Óscar en las inmediaciones de un taller el día 1 de febrero, pero la Guardia Civil no fue a hablar con ellos. Siembras la sospecha pero no llegas a confirmarla o descartarla.
> 
> Y el informe de la empresa gallega es más de lo mismo. Quieren sembrar la sospecha de que el coche tenía desperfectos. ¿Dónde los reparó? Ah, no se sabe pero eso no importa.



BINGO


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Y yo estoy esperando a que se confirme que ahora la teoría oficial es que Óscar dejó el cuerpo de Esther en la cuneta el 13 de enero (cerca de las 10 de la noche). Después de tantos meses diciendo que era imposible que el cuerpo hubiese estado tantos días allí, que si los animales, que si por allí pasa un autobús todos los días y que los pasajeros tendrían que haberlo visto, que si...

Van a ser las risas ver a gente como Félix Ríos, que defendían que el cadáver fue trasladado varios días después, incluso el día anterior a ser encontrado, encontrarse con que la teoría oficial cambia y que el cuerpo estuvo desde el 13 de enero. ¿Van a cambiar de teoría sobre la marcha o por fin van a discutir la teoría oficial?

Si finalmente ocurre esto, los que cambien de teoría van a parecer la charo de los memes.


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo estoy esperando a que se confirme que ahora la teoría oficial es que Óscar dejó el cuerpo de Esther en la cuneta el 13 de enero (cerca de las 10 de la noche). Después de tantos meses diciendo que era imposible que el cuerpo hubiese estado tantos días allí, que si los animales, que si por allí pasa un autobús todos los días y que los pasajeros tendrían que haberlo visto, que si...
> 
> Van a ser las risas ver a gente como Félix Ríos, que defendían que el cadáver fue trasladado varios días después, incluso el día anterior a ser encontrado, encontrarse con que la teoría oficial cambia y que el cuerpo estuvo desde el 13 de enero. ¿Van a cambiar de teoría sobre la marcha o por fin van a discutir la teoría oficial?
> 
> Si finalmente ocurre esto, los que cambien de teoría van a parecer la charo de los memes.



Si...pero ACOMODAN el discurso.

Ya he leido en otros foros a vari@s que ahora resulta que siempre dijeron lo contrario, ya no hubo un traslado muchos dias después envuelta en plásticos y dejándola rodar hasta la cuneta (que cosas y no se desmembró tras 23 días fallecida) ya nada se comenta de aquella nave donde la habian tenido días y dias escondida, recreando la postura con la que dejaron en la cuneta muchos días después,ni del lugar aquel con un arroyo, con las manos sumergidas en agua,ni de el abandono en un paraje de bodegas o incluso en una bodega hasta su traslado la noche antes o dos tres noches antes a lo sumo, ahora ya posiblemente estuviese tapada en la cuneta desde el primer día con los hierbajos y por eso no se la veia.

Ahora ya los perros de la zona no resultaron ser tan listos.

Ahora ya parece ser que no pasaban todos los días tropecientas personas paseando por la carretera...ahora ya no paseaba nadie, lo hacian por los caminos/pistas aledañas, y claro desde allí no se podía ver el cuerpo...DE NINGUNA DE LAS MANERAS.

Ahora las dos adalides(bueno una con personalidad múltiple) de la teoria , el tfn lo lleva (a toda hostia) Oscar a Valladolid, para posicionarlo en la C/Estación 65 de Valladolid, y vuelve de regreso (a toda hostia) y ya a las 8:55 da señal en Tudela, al ser captado por dicha antena, y después llega a Traspinedo A TIEMPO a las 9:10 que es cuando Oscar sale de Traspinedo...cuadrados los tiempos al milimetro (a cerca de 200 km h pero cuadrados) ya nos cuentan que siempre dijeron que ese dato no era fiable/posible...que risas...

Y todo así...si mañana la investigación descartase a Oscar y dijese que el autor del atropello fue X-Y-Z-L-...nos dirian que eso siempre lo pensaron ellos , pero que era para disimular y no alertar al verdadero autor, por lo que cargaban las tintas sobre O.S.M...todo por el bien de la investigación...


----------



## Antiparticula (16 Dic 2022)

¿cuanto tiempo se tarda en ir andando desde que donde se bajó del coche hasta donde fue hallada?


----------



## Celedonio2 (16 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuanto tiempo se tarda en ir andando desde que donde se bajó del coche hasta donde fue hallada?



Son 1,2 km creo recordar (de memoria hablo) echa cuentas...pero no fue directamente...estuvo DEAMBULANDO por la urbanización...eso lo ves mejor en Tuiter.,..hay una chica que ha hecho una descripción de todos los posicionamientos etc...discrepo de su teoria (sobre la causa de la muerte) pero tiene cosas "para quitarse el sombrero" sobre temas tfn...posicionamientos, recorridos etc...


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuanto tiempo se tarda en ir andando desde que donde se bajó del coche hasta donde fue hallada?



Unos 15-20 minutos. El recorrido habría sido algo parecido a éste:









A-11 to Tierra de Pinares







www.google.com


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Soy ...bastante torpe y hay cosas que no me CUADRAN...resulta que ahora nos sale una noticia de que uno de los moviles de Oscar(el segundo movil ,dicen los medios que señala el informe de La UCO) le situa EL MISMO DIA ya a la misma hora en que "supuestamente" se produce el primer borrado del la centralita, el 1 de febrero de 2.022 a "escasos metros" de un taller en RENEDO.
> 
> Mi pregunta es ...*¿Y LA SIM DEL COCHE??? donde posiciona el vehiculo T-Roc del principal investigado.*..pq si según los medios (D.Egea, etc dixit) esta tarjeta SIM, no se puede borrar ni resetear y es la que supuestamente,según información difundida ayer, le situaba durante 20 minutos en la curva donde apareció Esther, en la noche posterior a su desaparición y supuesto día de la muerte, en concreto el 13-1-2022 sobre las 21.59 h (hoy ya son solo 4 minutos...mañana es posible que pasase por allí o por la N-122 , o por Traspinedo a esas horas...)¿como es que no posiciona el vehiculo en las inmediaciones de ese taller...?
> 
> ...



De tonto tienes lo que yo de rubia, compañero querido. Eso exactamente planteo yo. Y hay otra. Si tenían los posicionamientos precisos con la SIM, cómo que llevan casi un año y no saben nada de cuando supuestamente la deja en la cuneta?

Please, tell me more..**


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Y perdonneme ustedes que me auto-cite (como he visto hacer a AUTENTICOS FENOMENOS en otros foros...con brillantes resultados y "sentando cátedra, con su sapiencia...")
> 
> Saldrá el típico "listillo" (no va por ningún periodista...que quede claro) que me dirá ...es que el día 1 de febrero el sospechoso O.S.M ya tenía "conciencia forense" (que bonicos palabros...) y sabía que le posicionaba la tarjeta SIM...es evidente que la extrajo o desconectó el aparato emisor...
> y yo le contestaría...¿y si tanta "conciencia forense" tenía el día 1 de febrero no sería lo mas LOGICO destruir esa tarjeta SIM del vehiculo (si ...quemandola con el mechero doña S.) y no dejar la misma en el vehiculo para que fuese analizada a posteriori por el perito del SEADA en la segunda incautación, y consiguiesen posicionarle en la curva donde apareció Esther-si es que estuvo allí- en la noche del día 13 de enero?...la conciencia forense...es algo que se tiene o no se tiene...pero tenerla solo cuando conviene a la investigación...como que no ...¿verdad???.



Vamos, que me dicen a mí que desde enero que tienen su coche, destripándolo por dentro, mirándolo con lupa por dentro, los bajos..y se arriesga a que le hagan borrados de averías? Que no sabía nada de la info que revela la SIM de su coche? Un tío que trabaja con el coche? 

Venga ya! Cuentitis.


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Que frío siento por todo el cuerpo cuando leo este hilo. Te demuestra que estar en el lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado, te puede destrozar la vida. Que las personas e instituciones que se supone, trabajan en esclarecer la verdad, trabajen en enmierdarte, hayas hecho algo o no, con todos los recursos que tienen a su disposición, me parece terrorífico. Que te pue¹dan convertir, de facto, en asesino, con linchamientos públicos y mediáticos, sin ninguna consecuencia. Que frío, ¿no?



Yeap. Todo orquestado casi a la perfección. No llegan las autoridades políticas a redirigir la investigación, quizás todo sería diferente. Luego ya sabemos, los buitres de la información, carnaza fresca para la audiencia y ya tenemos la mesa puesta.


----------



## Bambalina (16 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Unos 15-20 minutos. El recorrido habría sido algo parecido a éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



03.26, calle Tres. Para los peritos, en las proximidades de la vivienda de Óscar. Depende de las vueltas que diera o de cuándo le atropellan -si es que lo hicieron- pero ya a las 6 y algo de la mañana no coge las llamadas entrantes de la madre. Calculo que esa sería la hora en la que se encontraba impedida o fallecida.


----------



## Buster (16 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> 03.26, calle Tres. Para los peritos, en las proximidades de la vivienda de Óscar. Depende de las vueltas que diera o de cuándo le atropellan -si es que lo hicieron- pero ya a las 6 y algo de la mañana no coge las llamadas entrantes de la madre. Calculo que esa sería la hora en la que se encontraba impedida o fallecida.



Incluso seleccionando el modo "caminante" a Google Maps no le gusta la calle Tres porque tiene unos bolardos y debe considerar que no tiene salida. Por eso decía que el recorrido habría sido parecido. De todas formas para determinar el tiempo transcurrido desde donde dijo Óscar que se bajó hasta la cuneta vale para hacerse una idea.

Se suponía que la jueza ya sólo esperaba dos informes (informe lavadero y ADN) y de pronto empiezan a salir nuevos informes hasta de debajo de las piedras.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Incluso seleccionando el modo "caminante" a Google Maps no le gusta la calle Tres porque tiene unos bolardos y debe considerar que no tiene salida. Por eso decía que el recorrido habría sido parecido. De todas formas para determinar el tiempo transcurrido desde donde dijo Óscar que se bajó hasta la cuneta vale para hacerse una idea.
> 
> Se suponía que la jueza ya sólo esperaba dos informes (informe lavadero y ADN) y de pronto empiezan a salir nuevos informes hasta de debajo de las piedras.



Desconcierta ese mecánico que no sabe nada del apaño en el coche. Otro salmantino que se sacan de la manga por arte de magia?


----------



## Buster (17 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Desconcierta ese mecánico que no sabe nada del apaño en el coche. Otro salmantino que se sacan de la manga por arte de magia?



Dejan caer que saben a qué taller llevó el coche para hacer el primer borrado de la centralita, pero no van por el taller a preguntar si efectivamente llevó el coche.

Según Egea los investigadores tienen localizada a la persona que hizo el segundo borrado, pero esa persona no va a declarar ante la jueza.

Estoy admirado de la forma de trabajar que tienen los investigadores. ¡Es impecable! ¡No se les puede poner un solo pero!

[ironic mode off]


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Dejan caer que saben a qué taller llevó el coche para hacer el primer borrado de la centralita, pero no van por el taller a preguntar si efectivamente llevó el coche.
> 
> Según Egea los investigadores tienen localizada a la persona que hizo el segundo borrado, pero esa persona no va a declarar ante la jueza.
> 
> ...



Que se lo digan al mecánico. No habrá salido aún de su asombro. Podían haberse buscado un mecánico menos irreverente, jaja.


----------



## hefesto (17 Dic 2022)

Oscar estuvo donde hallaron el cadáver de Esther López


Oscar estuvo tras la desaparición de Esther López en el lugar donde 23 días después hallaron el cadáver de la vallisoletana




okdiario.com





El panfleto publica un dato curioso, Este lapso de tiempo se prolonga hasta las 6:35 momento en el que se pierden las conexiones de Esther, Óscar y del coche.Yo entiendo que hay una falta de cobertura de la antena,ya no hay modo avion? porque no creo que al coche se le pueda poner.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que los investigadores le han pedido a la empresa gallega que haga una reconstrucción en 3D del lavadero? En mi opinión pretenden que exista un informe que diga que el vehículo que aparece en las imágenes del lavadero tiene unos desperfectos compatibles con los desperfectos encontrados en abril. Si la empresa gallega certifica eso, entonces ya tendrían algo en lo que basarse si la defensa dice que en la primera inspección esos daños no estaban o si la defensa de Óscar usara las imágenes de televisión y alegase que antes de la recogida para la segunda inspección no había desperfectos. Con el informe de la empresa gallega podrían sustentar que los daños fueron reparados entre el 13 de enero y una fecha no determinada, pero que no saben dónde se reparó. Aunque como ya expliqué eso no tendría ningún sentido porque si reparó los desperfectos, entonces los de abril tendrían que ser necesariamente distintos a los de enero.
> 
> No sé si los investigadores son conscientes del lío monumental en que se estarían metiendo si van por esa vía.



Da igual las simulaciones que hagan, si las imágenes captadas por T5 demuestran que no había desperfecto, como así me temo que fue, lo demás es papel mojado. La defensa ha solicitado también el informe de la baliza. No andan rezagados.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Oscar estuvo donde hallaron el cadáver de Esther López
> 
> 
> Oscar estuvo tras la desaparición de Esther López en el lugar donde 23 días después hallaron el cadáver de la vallisoletana
> ...



Claro, ahora descartarán las conexiones o desconexiones de lo móviles y lo fían todo a la SIM. De quita y pon todo, oye.


----------



## hefesto (17 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Claro, ahora descartarán las conexiones o desconexiones de lo móviles y lo fían todo a la SIM. De quita y pon todo, oye.



Todo muy raro,la sim del coche si se desactiva sale una luz en el cuadro de fallo de E call.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Todo muy raro,la sim del coche si se desactiva sale una luz en el cuadro de fallo de E call.



Como los borrados de avería, siempre se guardan automáticamente.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Todo muy raro,la sim del coche si se desactiva sale una luz en el cuadro de fallo de E call.



Pero imagínate qué despropósito. Desconecta la SIM antes de las 06.35, pero no lo hace cuando supuestamente pasa por la curva al día siguiente. 

Activa modo avión, desactiva la SIM, le hacen borrados expertos en un parking...espero y deseo que los investigadores lo tengan más claro que yo, que al fin y al cabo es lo que va a contar. 

Menudo cacao maravillao tienen para hacer un relato de los hechos.


----------



## Celedonio2 (17 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Pero imagínate qué despropósito. Desconecta la SIM antes de las 06.35, pero no lo hace cuando supuestamente pasa por la curva al día siguiente.
> 
> Activa modo avión, desactiva la SIM, le hacen borrados expertos en un parking...espero y deseo que los investigadores lo tengan más claro que yo, que al fin y al cabo es lo que va a contar.
> 
> Menudo cacao maravillao tienen para hacer un relato de los hechos.


----------



## LlaraLlamazares (17 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Oscar estuvo donde hallaron el cadáver de Esther López
> 
> 
> Oscar estuvo tras la desaparición de Esther López en el lugar donde 23 días después hallaron el cadáver de la vallisoletana
> ...



El modo avión les sirvió durante un tiempo para intentar hacer ver que fue algo hecho a propósito por el principal investigado, cuando poco antes se había dicho "sin cobertura, apagado o en modo avión", por sus huevos dijeron que lo había puesto él en modo avión, pero ahora ya interesa decir que era "sin conexiones"... es que si no fuera tan grave el asunto, sería de risa.

Off-Topic: De paso saludo a las hienas que me estarán leyendo, sigo por aquí hamijas, aquí mamá hiena no me puede callar, queridas ;P Y qué huevazos tienes hamijo CasoClave, decir que me echas de menos...


----------



## Celedonio2 (17 Dic 2022)

LlaraLlamazares dijo:


> El modo avión les sirvió durante un tiempo para intentar hacer ver que fue algo hecho a propósito por el principal investigado, cuando poco antes se había dicho "sin cobertura, apagado o en modo avión", ahora ya interesa decir que era "sin conexiones"... es que si no fuera tan grave el asunto, sería de risa.
> 
> Off-Topic: De paso saludo a las hienas que me estarán leyendo, sigo por aquí hamijas, aquí mamá hiena no me puede callar, queridas ;P Y qué huevazos tienes hamijo CasoClave, decir que me echas de menos...




Hola "amiga"...segurito que te echa de menos tanto como a mi...


----------



## hefesto (17 Dic 2022)

LlaraLlamazares dijo:


> El modo avión les sirvió durante un tiempo para intentar hacer ver que fue algo hecho a propósito por el principal investigado, cuando poco antes se había dicho "sin cobertura, apagado o en modo avión", por sus huevos dijeron que lo había puesto él en modo avión, pero ahora ya interesa decir que era "sin conexiones"... es que si no fuera tan grave el asunto, sería de risa.
> 
> Off-Topic: De paso saludo a las hienas que me estarán leyendo, sigo por aquí hamijas, aquí mamá hiena no me puede callar, queridas ;P Y qué huevazos tienes hamijo CasoClave, decir que me echas de menos...



Que faltas haces para aclarar temas de comunicaciones.Las hienas cuando no tienen presas a las que devorar se comen entre ellas.


----------



## snoopi (17 Dic 2022)

todo por no admitir que sew ioba sola y borracha a casa y que no la encotraron por ir a buscar al marichulo opresor del manitas..................


----------



## Traska (17 Dic 2022)

Óscar fue a Traspinedo tras la desaparición de Esther López y dejó su móvil en Valladolid: "No sabía que su coche tenía un chivato"


'El programa de Ana Rosa' muestra todos los detalles del último informe que señala todas las mentiras de Óscar en sus declaraciones sobre el crimen




www.telecinco.es




lo tienen cogido por lo huevos 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> Óscar fue a Traspinedo tras la desaparición de Esther López y dejó su móvil en Valladolid: "No sabía que su coche tenía un chivato"
> 
> 
> 'El programa de Ana Rosa' muestra todos los detalles del último informe que señala todas las mentiras de Óscar en sus declaraciones sobre el crimen
> ...



Todo son pruebas circunstanciales, con eso no encierran a nadie.


----------



## LlaraLlamazares (17 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Todo son pruebas circunstanciales, con eso no encierran a nadie.



No solo circunstanciales, sino muy dudosas...


----------



## Buster (17 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> lo tienen cogido por lo huevos



Si en el informe de la primera inspección (finales de enero) constara que el coche tiene un arañazo, un leve abolladura, etc, lo tendrían cogido por los huevos. Como en ese informe se dice que exteriormente el coche no tiene desperfectos, mucho me temo que no es así.

A ver cómo demuestran que hubo un atropello, con la cabeza de Esther golpeando el retrovisor, y que el retrovisor esté intacto.

Fíjate que en febrero andaban buscando por los talleres coches compatibles con el impacto que tenía Esther:









La Guardia Civil rastrea los talleres por si aparece un coche con impactos compatibles con el de Esther López


La Guardia Civil rastrea los talleres mecánicos de la zona de Traspinedo. El objetivo es confirmar si algún vehículo ha sido reparado en el último m




www.niusdiario.es





"La Guardia Civil rastrea los talleres por si aparece un coche con impactos compatibles con el de Esther López"

En enero habían inspeccionado el vehículo de Óscar y no habían encontrado nada de nada y mucho menos impactos compatibles.


----------



## Celedonio2 (17 Dic 2022)

LlaraLlamazares dijo:


> No solo circunstanciales, sino muy dudosas...



Vamos a ver...lo puse el otro día (¿ayer? ) en un post...
Un poco de seriedad...llevamos 11 meses con una investigación que tiene desde el segundo més un único investigado como sospechoso y AUN no encajan las piezas???

Algo no se esta haciendo bien aquí...igual es hora de empezar a repasar todo(los investigadores) y ver por que las piezas no encajan.

Con esta suma de indicios circunstanciales, hasta un abogado en prácticas en un bufete saca libre a un acusado...en el caso de ir a juicio...eso no se les escapa, ni a los investigadores y mucho menos a la jueza y fiscal.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

LlaraLlamazares dijo:


> El modo avión les sirvió durante un tiempo para intentar hacer ver que fue algo hecho a propósito por el principal investigado, cuando poco antes se había dicho "sin cobertura, apagado o en modo avión", por sus huevos dijeron que lo había puesto él en modo avión, pero ahora ya interesa decir que era "sin conexiones"... es que si no fuera tan grave el asunto, sería de risa.
> 
> Off-Topic: De paso saludo a las hienas que me estarán leyendo, sigo por aquí hamijas, aquí mamá hiena no me puede callar, queridas ;P Y qué huevazos tienes hamijo CasoClave, decir que me echas de menos...



Eso es! Ya te echaba en falta!! Necesitamos a burbujeros como tú ❤


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver...lo puse el otro día (¿ayer? ) en un post...
> Un poco de seriedad...llevamos 11 meses con una investigación que tiene desde el segundo més un único investigado como sospechoso y AUN no encajan las piezas???
> 
> Algo no se esta haciendo bien aquí...igual es hora de empezar a repasar todo(los investigadores) y ver por que las piezas no encajan.
> ...



Si lees los comentarios en prensa, la balanza, diría yo, que se inclina hacia la opinión de que la investigación es todo un despropósito. Vox populis.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

LlaraLlamazares dijo:


> No solo circunstanciales, sino muy dudosas...



Sería de traca que fueran pruebas fabricadas con el único objetivo de buscar el culpable que no un culpable.


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Que faltas haces para aclarar temas de comunicaciones.Las hienas cuando no tienen presas a las que devorar se comen entre ellas.



Las putas hienas. Mejor así


----------



## Celedonio2 (17 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Si lees los comentarios en prensa, la balanza, diría yo, que se inclina hacia la opinión de que la investigación es todo un despropósito. Vox populis.



Poco afortunada si...empezando por el hecho de que se localiza el cuerpo por un "aficionado" a rastrear...fontanero de Salamanca cuando resulta que lo tenian a escasos 500 m del puesto de mando del operativo de busqueda, posiblemente desde los primeros minutos tras el atropello y continuando con el tema de los Drones (una pasta en equipos y según parece,no vieron nada, ni cuneta vacia , ni cuneta con el cuerpo,pues nada se ha "filtrado" y son hechos de la suficiente relevancia como para filtrase si hubiese algún tipo de imagen en un sentido u otro...nunca más se supo de las famosas imágenes) continuando con la detención de Ramón...etc..etc...un cúmulo de desafortunadas pesquisas y derroteros en la investigación que a día de hoy ONCE MESES después no nos permiten tener PRUEBAS contundentes contra quien perpretó el acto criminal, sea Oscar o sea Perico de los palotes...señor X...señor , Y o señor Z...el caso es que al paso que va la burra, mucho me temo que nadie va a pagar por lo que hizo a Esther (sentarse en un banquillo como acusado alguien es otra cosa...)


----------



## Bambalina (17 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Poco afortunada si...empezando por el hecho de que se localiza el cuerpo por un "aficionado" a rastrear...fontanero de Salamanca cuando resulta que lo tenian a escasos 500 m del puesto de mando del operativo de busqueda, posiblemente desde los primeros minutos tras el atropello y continuando con el tema de los Drones (una pasta en equipos y según parece,no vieron nada, ni cuneta vacia , ni cuneta con el cuerpo,pues nada se ha "filtrado" y son hechos de la suficiente relevancia como pra filtrase si hubiese algún tipo de magen en un sentido u otro...nunca más se supo de las famosas imágenes) continuando con la detención de Ramón...etc..etc...un cúmulo de desafortunadas pesquisas y derroteros en la investigación que a día de hoy ONCE MESES después no nos permiten tener PRUEBAS contundentes contra quien perpretó el acto criminal, sea Oscar o sea Perico de los palotes...señor X...señor , Y o señor Z...el caso es que al paso que va la burra, mucho me temo que nadie va a pagar por lo que hizo a Esther (sentarse en un banquillo como acusado alguien es otra cosa...)



Espero que todo se reconduzca. Por el bie de todos, compañero.


----------



## JuanMacClane (17 Dic 2022)

Por no querer pensar mal, lo único que me cuadra es que estén intentando apretar las tuercas a Óscar a través de los medios,etc para intentar pillar a una 3a persona a través de él (que igual no tiene nada que ver con el caso, pero así se apuntan un tanto).
Es la única forma de entender tanto despropósito


----------



## Carlos968 (18 Dic 2022)

LlaraLlamazares dijo:


> El modo avión les sirvió durante un tiempo para intentar hacer ver que fue algo hecho a propósito por el principal investigado, cuando poco antes se había dicho "sin cobertura, apagado o en modo avión", por sus huevos dijeron que lo había puesto él en modo avión, pero ahora ya interesa decir que era "sin conexiones"... es que si no fuera tan grave el asunto, sería de risa.
> 
> Off-Topic: De paso saludo a las hienas que me estarán leyendo, sigo por aquí hamijas, aquí mamá hiena no me puede callar, queridas ;P Y qué huevazos tienes hamijo CasoClave, decir que me echas de menos...



Me alegra mucho que estés por aquí , a parte de ser respetuos@ con otras opiniones das explicaciones que sólo gente profesional puede darlas para que todos podamos aprender y entender principalmente.


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Me alegra mucho que estés por aquí , a parte de ser respetuos@ con otras opiniones das explicaciones que sólo gente profesional puede darlas para que todos podamos aprender y entender principalmente.



Me uno a tus palabras, compañero. Una alegría inmensa!


----------



## Traska (18 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Todo son pruebas circunstanciales, con eso no encierran a nadie.



pues siento decirte que a la ciencia no se le engaña.... Y todo indica que miente... ! NO SON PRUEBAS CIRCUNSTANCIALES ¡.... lo siento. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> pues siento decirte que a la ciencia no se le engaña.... Y todo indica que miente...



Miente, ¿pero por qué miente? ¿Porque atropelló a Esther o porque compró droga y no lo quiere reconocer?

Mira, si hubo un atropello, el coche que atropelló tiene que tener desperfectos. En la simulación que hizo el ERAT y que puedes ver en el video que acompaña a esta noticia:









Las imágenes exclusivas de la Guardia Civil que reconstruyen el atropello que mató a Esther López


El minucioso informe de la Benemérita apunta que las lesiones de Esther López se produjeron a una altura de 77 cm en su pierna. Las abolladuras del coche de Óscar, principal sospechoso, están a 80 cm: exactamente la altura de las heridas de la joven más los tres cm de tacón.




www.lasexta.com





la cabeza de Esther golpea el retrovisor derecho. ¿El retrovisor del coche de Óscar tiene el más mínimo desperfecto? No.

¿Por qué deberíamos creer que Óscar atropelló a Esther con su T-Roc si el coche estaba inmaculado cuando la Guardia Civil lo inspeccionó a finales de enero?

¿A qué hora se supone que sucedió el atropello?

¿Dónde se supone que sucedió el atropello?

Casi un año de investigación y no se ha dado respuesta a ninguna de esas preguntas clave para el caso.


----------



## Traska (18 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Espero que todo se reconduzca. Por el bie de todos, compañero.



bueno... Un poco de información viene bien... " Aficionado " Exactamente es un fontanero.... Pero un senderista que lleva 12 años haciendo senderismo de alta montaña, baja... Y de todo un poco.. Participó hace años en la búsqueda de un montañero en Ciudad Rodrigo... Tan bien en la búsqueda de un hombre que desapareció en Salamanca con Alzheimer... con final triste... En contro a Esther en la cuneta por que se junto varias cosas según iba por el recorrido... Porque los ciclistas tiraron hacia la parcelas.. Si no tal vez hubiera ido por donde ellos fueron.... desde la curva no se veía el Fondo del margen derecha... Había mucha maleza y no se veía "NADA".... la única manera de encontrarla era ir por la parte de la cuneta... “DESDE LA CARRETERA NO SE EL FONDO... Y MENOS CON LA MALEZA QUE HABÍA" a un que alguno se empeñen que se veía a primera vista.... mi opinión es que lleva allí desde el primer día.... Puede ser que la dejaran allí.... Pero bueno ya se aclarara... La ciencia no se le puede engañar.... Todo indica que miente.... solo dar el pésame a la la familia, amigos y al pueblo de traspinedo por lo qué están pasando

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Celedonio2 (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno...veremos que resuelve la jueza sobre la prorroga del sumario en los proximos días, los escritos de las partes,creo que todos +- los tenemos meridianamente claros:

-La defensa de Ramón solicitará el archivo provisional (para salir de la condición de investigado, que de lo contrario se prolongará por saecula saeculorum)

-La de Carolo ...idem

-La de OSCAR obviamente.

-La gran duda es ¿que dirça el ministerio fiscal? (se admiten apuestas...)

En mi opinión...al menos lo que yo haría si fuese el juez del caso sería PRORROGAR el sumario por otros 6 meses...después en cualquier momento de esos 6 meses se puede decretar (por auto) el archivo provisional, siempre que se fundamente debidamente.

Y creo que va a ser la determinación que tome Dña Soledad (Su Señoría)...en mi opinión eso no prejuzga en modo alguno su comportamiento futuro...pero es EVIDENTE (al menos para mí) que el caso es muy mediatico ,aún no han conseguido enfriarlo y si lo archiva ahora la jueza sabe que la A.P con casi completa seguridad va a revocar ese archivo,por lo cual,decretar la prorroga, es apostar a caballo ganador, es la forma de no equivocarte, es solo cuestión de más recursos del Estado de Derecho invertidos en el caso...para bien (que finalmente la G.Civil logre ,componer el puzzle, lo que a día de houy no hace) o para mal...que en 6 meses estemos en el mismo punto tanto procesal como de la investigación en que nos encontramos hoy.

La presión sobre su señoría MUCHA (de todos,todas, todes) yo de estar en su lugar lo tendría muy muy claro ...pero ella es quien decide y la decisión que tome yo al menos la entenderé , y si es la contraria a la que yo acabo de apuntar me sorprendería únicamente por la insufrible presión tanto mediatica como de otro tipo que va a sufrir la jueza, yo desde luego, diría lo que dijo el "otro"..."padre , si es posible, que pase de mí este caliz". y prorrogaria...


----------



## Traska (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Miente, ¿pero por qué miente? ¿Porque atropelló a Esther o porque compró droga y no lo quiere reconocer?
> 
> Mira, si hubo un atropello, el coche que atropelló tiene que tener desperfectos. En la simulación que hizo el ERAT y que puedes ver en el video que acompaña a esta noticia:
> 
> ...



vuelvo a decir lo mismo...LAS LESIONES SON COMPATIBLES CON EL COCHE... no lo digo yo.... El modo avión se pone casi igual que el teléfono de el... EL SIN DE COCHE DICE QUE ESTUVO EN EN ESA CURVA... que estuvo lavando el coche en esa gasolinera.... Cuando dice que no..... en fin.... Lo que no entiendo como ya no está en la cárcel.... No creo que tarde mucho..... 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> vuelvo a decir lo mismo...LAS LESIONES SON COMPATIBLES CON EL COCHE... no lo digo yo.... El modo avión se pone casi igual que el teléfono de el... EL SIN DE COCHE DICE QUE ESTUVO EN EN ESA CURVA... que estuvo lavando el coche en esa gasolinera.... Cuando dice que no..... en fin.... Lo que no entiendo como ya no está en la cárcel.... No creo que tarde mucho.....



No has contestado a mi pregunta, así que te la repito:

¿Por qué deberíamos creer que Óscar atropelló a Esther con su T-Roc si el coche estaba inmaculado cuando la Guardia Civil lo inspeccionó a finales de enero?

Es como si preguntase por qué debemos creer que se mató a alguien con una pistola cuando se sabe que el arma no fue disparada.


----------



## Traska (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> No has contestado a mi pregunta, así que te la repito:
> 
> ¿Por qué deberíamos creer que Óscar atropelló a Esther con su T-Roc si el coche estaba inmaculado cuando la Guardia Civil lo inspeccionó a finales de enero?
> 
> Es como si preguntase por qué debemos creer que se mató a alguien con una pistola cuando se sabe que el arma no fue disparada.



si te e contestado.. LAS LESIONES COINCIDEN CON EL COCHE DE EL.... no le des mas vueltas. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> si te e contestado.. LAS LESIONES COINCIDEN CON EL COCHE DE EL.... no le des mas vueltas.



Han dicho que 5 de 11 lesiones que tenía Esther coinciden con los desperfectos encontrados en la segunda inspección, en abril, pero en la primera inspección, en enero, esos desperfectos no estaban. Así que la pregunta:

¿Por qué deberíamos creer que Óscar atropelló a Esther con su T-Roc si el coche estaba inmaculado cuando la Guardia Civil lo inspeccionó a finales de enero? 

es totalmente pertinente y fundamental para el caso, ya que si el coche no tenía desperfectos no puede ser el coche que supuestamente atropelló a Esther.


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Caso Esther López: El coche de Óscar S. coincide con las lesiones que presentaba la joven


Localizan fibras en el chalé de Óscar que pertenecen al chaquetón que llevaba Esther López la noche de su desaparición Giro de 180 grados en la investigación: ¿Quién atropelló a Esther López? Óscar S. reconoce ser la persona que aparece en el último vídeo del móvil de Esther López




www.diariodesevilla.es





"*Daños en el vehículo*

Al parecer, los daños localizados en el vehículo, en su zona anterior derecha, corroborarían estas conclusiones: una* abolladura del material plástico en la zona superior del paragolpes*, un *arañazo en el lado derecho del capó y un pequeño hundimiento entre el borde superior de este* y el vértice superior de la aleta anterior derecha. También presentaba una holgura en el faro antiniebla delantero de ese lado. Explican que *la altura del frontal del vehículo es compatible «con las lesiones que presenta la víctima por contacto directo en la parte posterior del muslo de la pierna izquierda, en el glúteo derecho y la parte posterior de ambas piernas»*. Asimismo, no descartan «que la lesión de la escápula izquierda pudiera haberse producido contra el retrovisor derecho o en la fase de caída y arrastre»."

Problema: en la inspección que hizo la Guardia Civil en enero no estaba ni la abolladura, ni el arañazo, etc.

En las imágenes que grabaron las dos televisiones del momento de la recogida del vehículo para la segunda inspección tampoco se aprecian los daños. Por eso la defensa de Óscar pidió que se incluyeran esas imágenes en el sumario y el abogado de la familia de Esther intentó evitarlo.

Si en enero no estaban los desperfectos que se encontraron en abril, como no se aporte a la causa alguna prueba sólida, el caso no debería ir ni a juicio.

¿Por qué los investigadores le han pedido a la empresa gallega una reconstrucción en 3D del lavadero? Porque pretenden demostrar que los desperfectos estaban la mañana del 13 de enero. Y pretenden demostrarlo usando unas imágenes de mierda que no permiten ni leer la matrícula. Es ridículo.

Por no mencionar, como ya he comentado en otras ocasiones, que si el coche tenía desperfectos la mañana del 13 de enero y a finales de enero ya no los tenía, eso significaría que habrían sido reparados, y por lo tanto entre la fecha en que los reparó y abril, cuando la Guardia Civil descubre los desperfectos en la segunda inspección, se tendrían que haber producido nuevos desperfectos, y por lo tanto los desperfectos del 13 de enero y los desperfectos de abril tendrían que ser necesariamente diferentes. Por lo tanto si la empresa gallega dijera que el coche que aparece en las imágenes del lavadero tiene los mismos daños o daños compatibles con los encontrados en abril estarían mintiendo.

La inspección de enero y el informe de la empresa gallega forman una "Trampa 22" para los investigadores. ¿Qué quiere decir eso? Que da igual el resultado del informe de la empresa. En ningún caso podrán demostrar lo que quieren demostrar.


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Caso Esther López: el “chivato” que pone contra las cuerdas a Óscar


El último informe demuestra que un elemento del vehículo permite hacer una recreación exacta del recorrido del principal sospechoso del caso




www.elespanol.com





"Caso Esther López: el “chivato” que pone contra las cuerdas a Óscar

El último informe demuestra que un elemento del vehículo permite hacer una recreación exacta del recorrido del principal sospechoso del caso

Fuentes consultadas por este periódico aseguraban que el mes clave para resolver el Caso de Esther López, la joven de Traspinedo desaparecida el pasado 13 de enero y cuyo cadáver fue hallado en una cuneta de la N-122 el 5 de febrero de 2022, era el de enero de 2023. Sin embargo, el último informe al que ha podido tener acceso el ESPAÑOL de Castilla y León, podría precipitar la toma de medidas.

Virginia Barcones, delegada del Gobierno en Castilla y León, apuntaba el pasado lunes en la presentación de la cita motera vallisoletana por excelencia: Pingüinos, que “desde el principio dijimos que iba a requerir de tiempo y de la ciencia para poder saber lo que ocurrió”. Siempre ha citado Barcones a la ciencia, pero ésta y la tecnología son claves en el último informe que ha recibido la jueza del Juzgado de Instrucción Número 5 de Valladolid, Soledad Ortega, que lleva el caso.

Ese informe ya no solo se basa en los posicionamientos de los móviles de Óscar y de Esther López, sino que toma como referencia un elemento que puede resultar clave para resolver el caso: el número de IMSI vinculado al Volkswagen T-ROC utilizado por el principal sospechoso del caso.

IMSI son las siglas de International Mobile Subscriber Identity, se compone de 15 números y es la tarjeta SIM de un vehículo. Pese a que la centralita del sistema informático del vehículo de Óscar fue borrada hasta en dos ocasiones, como certifica el perito en un informe remitido al juzgado que investiga el caso, el principal sospechoso del caso no contaba con esta tarjeta vinculada a su T-ROC, que ha funcionado de “chivato” y que desvela datos clave para la investigación.

Once conclusiones de un informe clave

Es un informe de 146 páginas. Extenso. Compuesto en su amplia mayoría de imágenes en las que se puede comprobar, al detalle, los movimientos de los teléfonos de Óscar, Esther, y esto es lo nuevo y más importante, los desplazamientos del coche del principal sospechoso por el número que IMSI vinculado al Volkswagen T-ROC. Un escrito firmado a 29 de noviembre de 2022 que la jueza solicitó al Grupo de Apoyo Tecnológico Operativo (GATO) de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) y que tiene once conclusiones claves para la investigación.

En la primera se explica que entre las 3.19.00 y las 3.22.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Esther y la ubicación del dispositivo asociado al número IMSI vinculado al Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11 así como el polígono industrial TuDuero. Aquí se apunta que entre las 3.17.46 y las 3.33.27 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, el teléfono de Óscar no presenta conexiones a la red de telefonía móvil que permitan su geolocalización diferida y que “no es posible realizar una comparativa que permita verificar su realiza un patrón de comportamiento similar a los otros dos dispositivos analizados”.

En la segunda de las conclusiones se apunta que entre las 3.33.00 y las 6.35.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Esther, la del teléfono móvil de Óscar y la ubicación del dispositivo asociado al número IMSI del T-ROC del principal sospechoso “son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11, así como el Polígono Industrial TuDuero.

La tercera apunta a que, entre las 6.35.00 y las 8.55.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, tanto el teléfono móvil de Esther, como el de Óscar “carecen de registros de conexiones durante un periodo similar de tiempo” y añade que esto refleja un periodo de inactividad “de ambos terminales que pudiera deberse a un apagado del terminal” o “bien a activar el modo avión, conexión WIFI o a estar en una zona sin cobertura” estos terminales.

La cuarta apunta que entre las 8.55.04 y las 9.13.44 horas del 13 de enero de 2022 el teléfono de Esther “describe un desplazamiento compatible” con “ir desde la zona de urbanizaciones de Traspinedo a ambos lados de la A-11” encontrándose dentro de esta zona el punto de interés “O” hacia la zona Oeste de ésta en dirección a Tudela de Duero.

Entre las 9.10.43 y las 9.13.44 de ese 13 de enero el teléfono de Óscar y el dispositivo IMSI asociado al vehículo Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar describen un “desplazamiento compatible” con ir desde la zona Oeste de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo a ambos lados de la A-11 hacia la zona Oeste de ésta en dirección a Tudela de Duero. Por todo esto concluyen que “es compatible” que los tres dispositivos móviles objeto de estudio en el presente “realizasen el desplazamiento Este-Oeste descrito, en tiempo y espacio.

La quinta asegura que entre las 9.17.25 y las 11.00.18 del 13 de enero el móvil de Esther tiene una ubicación compatible con “su presencia con la zona noroeste de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo y parte del polígono industrial TuDuero.

En la sexta, entre las 9.10.43 y las 9.22.53 de ese día 13 de enero, el teléfono de Óscar describe un movimiento compatible con ir desde Traspinedo hasta el barrio de La Rondilla, en Valladolid, donde tiene su negocio. Entre las 9.12.39 y las 9.27.04, la ubicación de la IMSI del vehículo del principal sospechoso también describe este recorrido. “Se puede afirmar que es compatible que ambos dispositivos realizase el desplazamiento entre Traspinedo y Valladolid”, asegura la Unidad de la UCO que elabora este informe.

En la séptima, se apunta que entre las 13.52.21 y las 15.04.51 horas, el teléfono de Óscar “carece de registros de conexiones con la red de telefonía móvil” y que entre las 14.11.03 y las 14.59.12 de ese 13 de enero la tarjeta IMSI del Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “también carece de registros de conexiones con la red de telefonía móvil”. Los hechos indican que “ambos dispositivos se encuentran desconectados de la red de telefonía móvil en un periodo similar de tiempo lo que hace imposible determinar la geolocalización diferida de éstos, sin poder precisar el motivo de ambas desconexiones”.

Y las últimas cuatro conclusiones son claves porque podrían desmontar la versión que Óscar dio a la jueza en declaración judicial el pasado mes de abril: “Yo lavar el coche no lo he lavado” y situarían al principal sospechoso ese 13 de enero en la curva en la que el cadáver de Esther López apareció el 5 de febrero, es decir apenas 22 días después. Todo gracias a la acción de la tarjeta IMSI del vehículo de Óscar.

Esa octava conclusión apunta a que entre las 15.04.51 y las 15.12.38 horas de ese 13 de enero la ubicación del teléfono de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en el Polígono Industrial de San Cristóbal de Valladolid. Que entre las 14.59.12 y las 15.14.32 horas de ese día la ubicación de la IMSI del vehículo del principal sospechoso “es compatible” con realizar un desplazamiento desde la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo por la A-11 hasta el Polígono Industrial de San Cristóbal de Valladolid. Por ello, apuntan los investigadores, “es compatible” señalar que se encontraron al mismo tiempo en el Polígono industrial San Cristóbal de Valladolid entre las 15.04.51 y las 15.12.38 de ese día.

La novena conclusión es clave. El informe de esta unidad de la Guardia Civil apunta que entre las 15.15.27 y las 15.37.11 horas del 13 de enero la ubicación de la IMSI del vehículo de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en las proximidades de la gasolinera GasExpress situada en la avenida de Zamora de Valladolid, mientras que apunta que entre las 15.12.38 y las 15.50.42 del 13 de enero el teléfono móvil del principal sospechoso “carece de conexiones con la red de telefonía móvil lo que impide su geolocalización diferida”. “No es posible realizar una comparativa entre ambos dispositivos al carecer uno de ellos, por algún motivo indeterminado, de conectividad con la red que permita verificar si realizan un patrón similar de comportamiento”.







Lo que está claro es que la IMSI ubica a Óscar en esa estación, cuando él lo ha negado. La jueza espera un informe para certificar que el coche de éste era realmente el que estaba a esa hora y en ese lugar, aunque ahora cuenta con una prueba más para certificar que estuvo. No la del móvil sino la de esa tarjeta SIM del coche, clave en este informe.

La décima conclusión apunta que entre las 20.50.36 horas y las 22.43.45 del 13 de enero la ubicación del dispositivo IMSI del Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “es compatible con la realización de un desplazamiento de Valladolid a Traspinedo permaneciendo allí entre las 20.57.25 y las 22.15.26 horas del 13 de enero” volviendo después a Valladolid.

Entre las 20.29.16 y las 22.29.16 de ese 13 de enero la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Óscar está situada en el Barrio de La Rondilla de Valladolid por lo que viajó hasta allí sin su celular, pero el IMSI le delata.

La undécima conclusión, de la que ya informó el pasado jueves, 15 de diciembre, EL ESPAÑOL de Castilla y León, apunta que a las 21.59.23 horas del 13 de enero, la ubicación del dispositivo asociado IMSI al vehículo Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en la localidad de Traspinedo y con parte del Polígono Industrial TuDuero. Y “también con el punto de interés E donde apareció el cadáver de Esther López”, apunta el informe.







Otro, también del Grupo de Apoyo Tecnológico Operativo de la UCO considera “incompatible” que el teléfono de Esther saliera de la zona residencial de Traspinedo.

Prórroga de la investigación y los dos informes que faltan

Soledad Ortega pedía a las partes, el pasado jueves 15 de diciembre, que digan si procede acordar una prórroga en la investigación a la espera de recibir otros dos informes clave: el que certifique definitivamente que era el coche de Óscar el que estuvo en la estación de servicio de la avenida de Zamora y uno sobre los restos de ADN hallados en la chaqueta del principal sospechoso.

A falta de estos, el último, que tiene como protagonista a esta tarjeta IMSI del coche de Óscar, parece acorralar al principal sospechoso del caso."


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre la primera conclusión y la segunda con respecto al coche de Óscar?

"Entre las 3.19.00 y las 3.22.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Esther y la ubicación del dispositivo asociado al número IMSI vinculado al Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11 así como el polígono industrial TuDuero."

"Entre las 3.33.00 y las 6.35.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Esther, la del teléfono móvil de Óscar y la ubicación del dispositivo asociado al número IMSI del T-ROC del principal sospechoso “son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11, así como el Polígono Industrial TuDuero."

Respuesta: Ninguna.

¿Dónde sitúan el coche entre las 6:35 y las 9:10?

"La tercera apunta a que, entre las 6.35.00 y las 8.55.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, tanto el teléfono móvil de Esther, como el de Óscar “carecen de registros de conexiones durante un periodo similar de tiempo” y añade que esto refleja un periodo de inactividad “de ambos terminales que pudiera deberse a un apagado del terminal” o “bien a activar el modo avión, conexión WIFI o a estar en una zona sin cobertura” estos terminales."

¡Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ¡No se menciona!

¿Por qué no se dice dónde estaba el coche entre las 6:35 y las 8:55? Pues porque el T-Roc no se movió de la propiedad de Óscar desde que llega a ella a las 3:22 y sale para trabajar a las 9:10.

Entonces llega la gran pregunta: ¿a qué hora se supone que sucedió el atropello si el T-Roc no se movió de casa de Óscar entre las 3:22 y las 9:10?

Carolo se baja en "La Maña" sobre las 3:19 y Óscar llega a su casa a las 3:22. ¿Sucedió en esos tres minutos?

Si Esther había sido atropellada y no podía caminar, ¿cómo se explica que su móvil se ubique en la calle Tres a las 3:26 y que en los minutos siguientes los posicionamientos nos digan que iba caminando y alejándose de ese punto?

¿Por qué la SIM del T-Roc unas veces permite posicionamientos tan precisos como para decir que estuvo en la curva donde apareció el cuerpo de Esther pero luego su posición entre las 3:19 y las 9:10 es tan vaga que sólo permite decir que "son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11 así como el polígono industrial TuDuero."?


----------



## Celedonio2 (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre la primera conclusión y la segunda con respecto al coche de Óscar?
> 
> "Entre las 3.19.00 y las 3.22.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Esther y la ubicación del dispositivo asociado al número IMSI vinculado al Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11 así como el polígono industrial TuDuero."
> 
> ...



INTERESANTE toda esta aportación que nos traes,...cuando tenga un rato (unas horas) estudiaré con detenimiento:

* EL INCREIBLE INFORME MENGUANTE.*

La prensa llevaba SEMANAS machacándonos con el "famoso/fabuloso" informe de 700 páginas de los GATO y al final se han quedado en 146 que así ...a bote pronto plantean más incertidumbres que certezas, deja en evidencia informaciones anteriores (que no informes, pq no los hemos visto...igual todo era un simple lio montado por la prensa, tan amiga de fabulaciones varias) y algo tan fundamental y categorico como el MODO AVION DE AMBOS TELEFONOS al unísono se queda en "falta de conexiones" que podría ser debida (entre otras causas) a la falta de cobertura de ambos...osea en conclusión...ni si , ni no...sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> bueno... Un poco de información viene bien... " Aficionado " Exactamente es un fontanero.... Pero un senderista que lleva 12 años haciendo senderismo de alta montaña, baja... Y de todo un poco.. Participó hace años en la búsqueda de un montañero en Ciudad Rodrigo... Tan bien en la búsqueda de un hombre que desapareció en Salamanca con Alzheimer... con final triste... En contro a Esther en la cuneta por que se junto varias cosas según iba por el recorrido... Porque los ciclistas tiraron hacia la parcelas.. Si no tal vez hubiera ido por donde ellos fueron.... desde la curva no se veía el Fondo del margen derecha... Había mucha maleza y no se veía "NADA".... la única manera de encontrarla era ir por la parte de la cuneta... “DESDE LA CARRETERA NO SE EL FONDO... Y MENOS CON LA MALEZA QUE HABÍA" a un que alguno se empeñen que se veía a primera vista.... mi opinión es que lleva allí desde el primer día.... Puede ser que la dejaran allí.... Pero bueno ya se aclarara... La ciencia no se le puede engañar.... Todo indica que miente.... solo dar el pésame a la la familia, amigos y al pueblo de traspinedo por lo qué están pasando
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk



El fontanero, el senderista...bueno, quwdó clarísimo. 

La ciencia no es precisamente la que miente, no. 

Justicia Real para Esther López!


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre la primera conclusión y la segunda con respecto al coche de Óscar?
> 
> "Entre las 3.19.00 y las 3.22.00 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, la ubicación del teléfono móvil de Esther y la ubicación del dispositivo asociado al número IMSI vinculado al Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11 así como el polígono industrial TuDuero."
> 
> ...



Lo solucionan con el modo avión y listo!


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> INTERESANTE toda esta aportación que nos traes,...cuando tenga un rato (unas horas) estudiaré con detenimiento:
> 
> * EL INCREIBLE INFORME MENGUANTE.*
> 
> La prensa llevaba SEMANAS machacándonos con el "famoso/fabuloso" informe de 700 páginas de los GATO y al final se han quedado en 146 que así ...a bote pronto plantean más incertidumbres que certezas, deja en evidencia informaciones anteriores (que no informes, pq no los hemos visto...igual todo era un simple lio montado por la prensa, tan amiga de fabulaciones varias) y algo tan fundamental y categorico como el MODO AVION DE AMBOS TELEFONOS al unísono se queda en "falta de conexiones" que podría ser debida (entre otras causas) a la falta de cobertura de ambos...osea en conclusión...ni si , ni no...sino todo lo contrario.



Eso es. La interpretación que le dan. Infieren que se activó en modo avión ambos móviles. Para crear un relato creíble e hilvanado, interpretan datos que a posteriori pueden dar lugar a equívocos. No es lo mismo estar fuera de cobertura y, por tanto, emcontrarse el investigado en su casa, que activar el modo avión, sin testigos que respalden su coartada para actuar y sin modo alguno de ser localizado. 

Ajá, got it!


----------



## Celedonio2 (18 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Lo solucionan con el modo avión y listo!



Pero es que yo recuerdo haber leido a "presuntos" (esto es como en la mili, con el valor,la cualidad de EXPERTO , se les presume) EXPERTOS en temas de antenas, ubicaciones, y conexiones de telefonia, varias, decir que "el informe pone claramente en modo avión...y eso es una cosa sobre la que no puede haber DUDA ALGUNA ,pq cuando un teléfono movil se pone en modo avión queda un registro especifico/clave/linea de info y unico en *el registro xwyzk y tal y tal*...que lo evidencia, y no hay duda posible...

¿Que ocurre ahora???

1.-¿Los "presuntos expertos" a quienes yo lei (hace ya meses) eso ...no eran tales...y no solo NO TENIAN NI PAJOLERA IDEA sino que, a mas a mas...no habian leido informe alguno...ni en informe alguno los investigadores (GATO/UCO ) habian plasmado semejante CERTEZA/DATO.?

2.-¿Los "presuntos" expertos a los que yo lei (hace ya meses) lo son en realidad...el tema es tal cual ellos lo relataron y quienes no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que hablan son los investigadores (GATO/UCO) que han hecho este informe.?

3.-¿Todos los expertos anteriormente mencionados...los "presuntos" y los de la G.Civil (GATO /UCO ) relamente lo son...y todos ellos tienen razón y quienes nos ESTAN LIANDO son los informadores , en su afán por "vender" noticias y que hagamos click en su medio...???.

Bueno...igual el tiempo nos desvela la incognita...o no...

¿Ustedes vosotros, que piensan...Opción 1- Opción 2 -Opción3?

Sorteamos un GALLIFANTE entre los acertantes finales (si alguna vez se llega a revelar la incógnita...que esa es otra...)


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

Datos que hay que saber para entender los "geolocalizaciones diferidas".
1.¿ Donde están las antenas? -

Si estás en una zona de influencia de dos antenas puedes posicionar en una u otra sin moverte de sitio.

los datos en crudo se muestran rellenado esta tabla.

hora | antena
____|______-
____|______-
____|______-
____|______-
____|______-
____|______-
____|______-
____|______-
____|______

todo lo demás son parrafadas de peritos difíciles de seguir.


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Pero es que yo recuerdo haber leido a "presuntos" (esto es como en la mili, con el valor,la cualidad de EXPERTO , se les presume) EXPERTOS en temas de antenas, ubicaciones, y conexiones de telefonia, varias, decir que "el informe pone claramente en modo avión...y eso es una cosa sobre la que no puede haber DUDA ALGUNA ,pq cuando un teléfono movil se pone en modo avión queda un registro especifico/clave/linea de info y unico en *el registro xwyzk y tal y tal*...que lo evidencia, y no hay duda posible...
> 
> ¿Que ocurre ahora???
> 
> ...



O la muñeca chochona, que es muy socorrido.

En mi opinión, 1. Esos magníficos expertos, léase reyes de las antenas, el Conde y la Condesa de Candemor, les dieron a los móviles más vueltas que un maricón en la feria (es una manera de hablar, eh, nada que objetar respecto al colectivo gay, que soy pro). Pero claro, andaban obnubilados con el periodista que más exclusivas les han dado. 

La 2. No era tal el desconocimiento. 

La 3. Contribuyeron en gran medida a que se le quede cara de canelo a los primeros y ganarse su pellizquito de share gracias a los segundos.


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Caso Esther López: el “chivato” que pone contra las cuerdas a Óscar
> 
> 
> El último informe demuestra que un elemento del vehículo permite hacer una recreación exacta del recorrido del principal sospechoso del caso
> ...



Atención: 09.13.44 justo la misma hora para el desplazamiento de ambos móviles.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Atención: 09.13.44 justo la misma hora para el desplazamiento de ambos móviles.



¿cómo salio el movil de Esther del modo avión a esa hora?


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cómo salio el movil de Esther del modo avión a esa hora?



Según los investigadores, fue el sospechoso quien se encargó de ello.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Según los investigadores, fue el sospechoso quien se encargó de ello.



¿Pero como pudo hacerlo si el movil estaba en el bolso de Esther?


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Caso Esther López: el “chivato” que pone contra las cuerdas a Óscar
> 
> 
> El último informe demuestra que un elemento del vehículo permite hacer una recreación exacta del recorrido del principal sospechoso del caso
> ...



"Aquí se apunta que entre las 3.17.46 y las 3.33.27 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, el teléfono de Óscar no presenta conexiones a la red de telefonía móvil que permitan su geolocalización diferida y que “no es posible realizar una comparativa que permita verificar su realiza un patrón de comportamiento similar a los otros dos dispositivos analizados”.

Las conexiones del dispositivo móvil, de la tarjeta SIM o ambas?


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> "Aquí se apunta que entre las 3.17.46 y las 3.33.27 horas del 13 de enero de 2022, el teléfono de Óscar no presenta conexiones a la red de telefonía móvil que permitan su geolocalización diferida y que “no es posible realizar una comparativa que permita verificar su realiza un patrón de comportamiento similar a los otros dos dispositivos analizados”.
> 
> Las conexiones del dispositivo móvil, de la tarjeta SIM o ambas?



Supongo que las conexiones del móvil a la antena de telefonía, pero da igual porque está posicionado por GPS.


----------



## Bambalina (18 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Supongo que las conexiones del móvil a la antena de telefonía, pero da igual porque está posicionado por GPS.



No so capaces de posicionar cuando se apea Esther. Con la SIM tampoco?


----------



## Buster (18 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> No so capaces de posicionar cuando se apea Esther. Con la SIM tampoco?



Los investigadores pueden contar las películas que quieran en la prensa. Una SIM no es un GPS.


----------



## Traska (19 Dic 2022)

Caso Esther López: el “chivato” que pone contra las cuerdas a Óscar


El último informe demuestra que un elemento del vehículo permite hacer una recreación exacta del recorrido del principal sospechoso del caso




www.elespanol.com




creo que esta semana se resuelve.... lo tienen pillado por los huevos... Lo tienen vigilado para que no se escape..... 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bambalina (19 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Los investigadores pueden contar las películas que quieran en la prensa. Una SIM no es un GPS.



Me parece de lo más extraño que el investigado no supiera que la tarjeta SIM puede ubicarle al igual que el dispositivo móvil. Por otra parte, en el informe del GATO los investigadores hacen hincapié, por ejemplo, en que el móvil no tiene conexiones cuando está en el autolavado y es mediante la SIM que lo posicionan allí. Óscar afirma que para para realizar una llamada. No quedamos que no tenía conexiones? 

Lo dicho, para algunos momentos del relato sirve el GPS Y para otros la SIM.


----------



## Buster (19 Dic 2022)

Traska dijo:


> creo que esta semana se resuelve.... lo tienen pillado por los huevos... Lo tienen vigilado para que no se escape.....



Uno en twitter escribió:

"No se si ese informe es el que lo va a encarcelar o no, pero me da que en las compras por Amazón de estas navidades el O.ya va a tener que cambiar la dirección a Ctra. Adanero-Gijón, Km 94, 47620 Villanubla, Valladolid, el turrón (sin lima dentro) lo come en el trullo FIJO."

¿No serás tú, no?


----------



## Bambalina (19 Dic 2022)

Esa octava conclusión apunta a que entre las 15.04.51 y las 15.12.38 horas de ese 13 de enero la ubicación del teléfono de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en el Polígono Industrial de San Cristóbal de Valladolid. Que entre las 14.59.12 y las 15.14.32 horas de ese día la ubicación de la IMSI del vehículo del principal sospechoso “es compatible” con realizar un desplazamiento desde la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo por la A-11 hasta el Polígono Industrial de San Cristóbal de Valladolid.

Pero esto cómo se explica:

A partir de las 15.04 el dispositivo móvil le ubica en ese polígono, pero mediante la SIM saben que no antes de las 14. 59 sale de Traspinedo hacia allí. 5 minutos tarda en total? No es poco tiempo ese?


----------



## Buster (19 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Esa octava conclusión apunta a que entre las 15.04.51 y las 15.12.38 horas de ese 13 de enero la ubicación del teléfono de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en el Polígono Industrial de San Cristóbal de Valladolid. Que entre las 14.59.12 y las 15.14.32 horas de ese día la ubicación de la IMSI del vehículo del principal sospechoso “es compatible” con realizar un desplazamiento desde la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo por la A-11 hasta el Polígono Industrial de San Cristóbal de Valladolid.
> 
> Pero esto cómo se explica:
> 
> A partir de las 15.04 el dispositivo móvil le ubica en ese polígono, pero mediante la SIM saben que no antes de las 14. 59 sale de Traspinedo hacia allí. 5 minutos tarda en total? No es poco tiempo ese?



Esos informes no dan ninguna certeza y tampoco contestan a las preguntas clave del caso, así que sólo sirven para hacer bulto en el sumario en mi opinión. Para eso y para que en caso de que se archive, los investigadores puedan decir que ellos resolvieron el caso pero que vaya a saber usted por qué el fiscal y la jueza no quisieron ir a juicio.


----------



## Bambalina (19 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Esos informes no dan ninguna certeza y tampoco contestan a las preguntas clave del caso, así que sólo sirven para hacer bulto en el sumario en mi opinión. Para eso y para que en caso de que se archive, los investigadores puedan decir que ellos resolvieron el caso pero que vaya a saber usted por qué el fiscal y la jueza no quisieron ir a juicio.



Sigo pensando que me parece extraño que Óscar activara el móvil en modo avión para no ser localizado- según la interpretación de los peritos- pero no fuera consciente de que la tarjeta SIM le iba a delatar. Cuando adquirió el vehículo no se informó de todas las prestaciones que este tiene?


----------



## Buster (19 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Sigo pensando que me parece extraño que Óscar activara el móvil en modo avión para no ser localizado- según la interpretación de los peritos- pero no fuera consciente de que la tarjeta SIM le iba a delatar. Cuando adquirió el vehículo no se informó de todas las prestaciones que este tiene?



Y a mí me parece extraño que Óscar entregase el coche con la centralita intacta si tenía algo que esconder.


----------



## Carlos968 (19 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Uno en twitter escribió:
> 
> "No se si ese informe es el que lo va a encarcelar o no, pero me da que en las compras por Amazón de estas navidades el O.ya va a tener que cambiar la dirección a Ctra. Adanero-Gijón, Km 94, 47620 Villanubla, Valladolid, el turrón (sin lima dentro) lo come en el trullo FIJO."
> 
> ¿No serás tú, no?



Puede ser pero hay alguien entregando por fasciculos tus puntos sobre el último informe en un foro escritos tal cual.


----------



## Buster (19 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Puede ser pero hay alguien entregando por fasciculos tus puntos sobre el último informe en un foro escritos tal cual.



¿Te refieres a este artículo?









Caso Esther López: el “chivato” que pone contra las cuerdas a Óscar


El último informe demuestra que un elemento del vehículo permite hacer una recreación exacta del recorrido del principal sospechoso del caso




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Celedonio2 (19 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Y a mí me parece extraño que Óscar entregase el coche con la centralita intacta si tenía algo que esconder.




SI...y EXTRAÑO QUE:

-*Entregue* el vehiculo(día 27 de enero, en presencia de su abogado, luego era consciente ya de que era "sospechoso"),sus teléfonos,las llaves de El Romeral voluntariamente.Si soy el autor de un crimén sería lo úlimo que se me pasase por la cabeza,ya vendrán con una orden judicial y TENDRE MAS TIEMPO para ocultar el delito/borrar pruebas.

-*Deje el cuerpo* a escasos 1.000 m de su vivienda ...en un lugar donde el tuvo un accidente hace años.Ya lo puse en otros post en el pasado, de haber el matado a la chica (de forma accidental o de forma intencionada) y querer ocultar su autoría, lo NORMAL es que el cuerpo no aparezca más (tenía casi a la misma distancia el rio Duero, un cuerpo "lastrado" posiblemente no aparezca más o lo haga, en meses/años.) máxime si voy a decir que se bajó por qué se enfadó y quería seguir de fiesta...vayan ustedes a saber con quien o donde marcharía...
El dejarla "tirada" en cualquier otra cuneta a KM de su vivienda era otra "mejor opción"...el enterrarla en la arena del pinar que hay a 150 m de donde la dejó a 2 m de profundidad, le hubiese llevado poco más de una hora (es arena) y nunca más hubiese aparecido el cuerpo.

-*El dejar el teléfono movi*l junto con ella.Cualquier señor X que la hubiese atropellado se lo podría haber llevado sin ningún tipo de problema y nunca descubririan la mitad de los datos...de los pocos que ese tfn parece aportar a día de hoy...clonando su tfn obtendrian datos...pero no todos los que sacan con el aparato"físico".

-*El negar haber lavado el vehiculo*.Si yo soy el autor NUNCA negaria lavar un vehiculo....que es MI HERRAMIENTA DE TRABAJO,como dije en el pasado,diría que lo lavo 2 veces a la semana, los JUEVES (el día que lo lavó, supuestamente) y los lunes.*Yo si creo que el lavó ese vehiculo* al día siguiente y lo negó desde un principio por TEMOR a ser señalado por ese hecho, obviamente el que lo niegues y te descubran te señala aún más.

-*El negar/ocultar haber regresado a Traspinedo ese día*...por mucho que la posible causa (al menos la que yo intuyo...ya desde hace semanas/meses) pueda resultar contraproducente para tu reputación o incluso te pudiera incriminar en un posible hecho delictivo.

-*No destruya el vehiculo o se deshaga de el simulando un robo*, y lo queme a 200 km de su residencia "si tantos contactos" tuviese en el ambiente delictivo,como leo a la gente comentar en otros foros,eso es de primero de delincuente y no le hubiese costado NADA que ese vehiculo terminase en Marruecos "vendido" por piezas por ejemplo.(ya me lo pagaría el SEGURO a todo riesgo que es obligado en un vehiculo de renting)
Era relativamente SENCILLO que ese vehiculo apareciese quemado a la misma puerta de El Romeral en un supuesto "acto vandalico" en venganza por el presunto asesinato de una amiga/familiar/vecina,eso colaria o no,pero lo que es evidente es que sin vehiculo no habría pruebas de ADN etc sacados del mismo,si yo soy el autor , sería de las primeras cosas en mi lista.
RECORDEMOS...para mucha gente no le "atrapan" porque tuvo 5 días para deshacerse de las pruebas antes de la denuncia de la familia por la desaparición de Esther.En esos 5 dias TUVO TIEMPO para realizar todo lo que acabo de poner en esta lista y MUCHO más de haber sido el autor.Yo lo habría hecho...igual es que al final no es tan listo como muchos dicen...sino más bien lo contrario de ser el el autor (*yo no lo se...si lo es o no...que más quisiera yo que saberlo...*) y lo unico que ha tenido hasta el momento es mucha SUERTE por un cumulo de CASUALIDADES...la verdad es que no se...NO ME LO EXPLICO que si es el a estas alturas después de ONCE MESES de investigación casi como único sospechoso (al menos el principal) no este ya encausado...


----------



## Buster (19 Dic 2022)

La investigación sigue en el punto de que no puede demostrar:

1) Las lesiones de Esther fueron producto de un atropello.

Ni la autopsia ni las investigaciones posteriores han podido demostrar sin ninguna duda que las lesiones sean de un atropello y no de una caída desde una altura o de una caída desde un coche en marcha, por ejemplo.

2) El atropello fue cometido por el T-Roc de Óscar

La inspección en enero no descubrió desperfectos en el exterior del vehículo. Con que hubiera habido un solo arañazo, los Egea, los Abad y el resto de medios afines a la teoría oficial habrían publicado partes de ese informe como lo hicieron del informe de la segunda inspección, para demostrar que los daños ya estaban.

3) El T-Roc fue reparado

Los investigadores habrán preguntado en todos los talleres y no han encontrado ninguna prueba de reparación alguna.

4) Que Óscar y su vehículo salieron de su casa entre las 3:22 y las 9:10

El último informe, el más completo hasta ahora ya que incluye el estudio de los posicionamientos de la SIM del T-Roc, permiten demostrar que Óscar y su coche no abandonaran su propiedad después de las 3:22, cuando llegó después de dejar a Carolo y a Esther.

5) Que Esther estuvo en casa de Óscar aquella noche

6) Cómo llegó la pintura azul a la ropa de Esther

7) Cómo se produjeron las lesiones de la mano derecha

8) Que el cuerpo de Esther estuvo en el maletero del T-Roc

Han encontrado ADN de cuatro mujeres en el maletero de Óscar, siendo uno de ellos de Esther. Falta el informe del análisis del ADN pero si se confirma que no procede de la sangre de Esther no tendrá mayor relevancia.

9) Los investigadores siguen sin decir si Óscar trasladó el cuerpo de Esther a la cuneta el mismo día 13 o en un día diferente.

Por las conclusiones del último informe se podría pensar que los investigadores podrían decir que Óscar dejó el cuerpo a las 21:59, cuando la SIM del vehículo lo sitúa en la curva donde apareció el cuerpo, pero hacer esa afirmación supondría que tendrían que explicar otras pruebas que ellos mismos han estado usando para apuntar a que el cuerpo fue trasladado con posterioridad.

10) Traslado a la cuneta

Mientras que en la chaqueta de Óscar se encontró ADN de Esther, parece que en la ropa de Esther no se encontró ADN de Óscar porque no se ha publicado nada al respecto.

Sin ADN de Óscar en Esther, además de fibras de su ropa, demostrar un traslado cuando tendría que haber metido y sacado a pulso el cuerpo de Esther del maletero y luego bajarlo a la cuneta, no es posible.

11) Borrado de la centralita

Según Egea los investigadores saben quién realizó el segundo borrado, el 2 de abril, pero de momento esa persona no ha ido a declarar. También se ha dicho que existe un informe que sitúa el coche de Óscar cerca de un taller el día 1 de febrero, día del primer borrado, pero el medio de comunicación preguntó en el taller y por allí no pasó ningún investigador a investigar.

La sensación que da es que no quieren investigar demasiado el tema de los borrados de la centralita, sólo hacer acusaciones. Tal vez sea por la coincidencia temporal entre los borrados y la activación y la desactivación del dispositivo de balizamiento.

12) Modo avión del móvil de Esther

Durante meses se dijo en prensa que el móvil de Esther había sido puesto en modo avión a la misma hora que el de Óscar. Como algunos ya dijimos eso no era cierto y en el último informe ya se dice que pudo haber falta de cobertura.

Después de tantos meses de investigación, ¿qué pruebas e indicios tienen contra Óscar?

Pruebas: ADN de Esther en el maletero y fibras compatibles con el abrigo de Esther en su casa. Unos desperfectos en el lado derecho del vehículo que no aparecen recogidos en el informe de la primera inspección y que no se aprecian en las imágenes de las dos televisiones que grabaron el momento de la recogida del coche para la segunda inspección. Nada sólido.

Indicios: borrados de la centralita, unas imágenes borrosas de un T-Roc en un lavadero y una simulación del atropello hecha por ordenador y creada "ad hoc" para demostrar lo que quieren demostrar. O sea, nada.

¿Qué informes faltan?

Informe de la empresa gallega con la recreación 3D del lavadero y análisis del ADN encontrado en maletero y chaqueta de Óscar para conocer su procedencia: saliva, sangre, epiteliales, ...

El análisis del ADN tiene que llevar tiempo hecho porque es un análisis que se puede hacer en 48 horas. Si no se ha filtrado casi con toda seguridad es porque no procede de la sangre.

El informe de la empresa gallega no resistiría ni medio asalto en un juicio dado que las imágenes no permiten ni leer la matrícula del coche. El grosor de los números y las letras es mayor que la supuesta holgura y la abolladura, así que es imposible que ese informe pueda despejar ninguna duda. Además, aunque ese informe dijera que los daños están, entonces los investigadores se encontrarían con un grave problema: unos desperfectos que estaban el 13 de enero, que no estaban el 27 de enero, y que, como el Guadiana, vuelven a aparecer a principios de abril en la segunda inspección.

Resumiendo: o los investigadores sorprenden con algo nuevo y que desconocemos, o tras la entrega de los dos informes que faltan el fiscal y la jueza deberían acordar el archivo temporal de la causa dado que no hay pruebas suficientes para ir a juicio.


----------



## Pdid (19 Dic 2022)

Pues leyendo la noticia del Español los investigadores ya van admitiendo que Esther estuvo siempre en la cuneta desde el dia 13.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que resolveria muchas dudas es que los himbestigadores tradujeran a numeros (metros) lo de "posicionamento compatible".

Porque ahora mismo mi movil esta compatiblemente posicionado incluso dentro de mi provincia.




Buster dijo:


> 9) Los investigadores siguen sin decir si Óscar trasladó el cuerpo de Esther a la cuneta el mismo día 13 o en un día diferente.
> 
> Por las conclusiones del último informe se podría pensar que los investigadores podrían decir que Óscar dejó el cuerpo a las 21:59, cuando la SIM del vehículo lo sitúa en la curva donde apareció el cuerpo, pero hacer esa afirmación supondría que tendrían que explicar otras pruebas que ellos mismos han estado usando para apuntar a que el cuerpo fue trasladado con posterioridad.



Y eso significaria que lavo el coche, incluido muy fuertemente el maletero, la mañana ANTES de trasladar el cadaver.


----------



## Buster (19 Dic 2022)

Pdid dijo:


> Pues leyendo la noticia del Español los investigadores ya van admitiendo que Esther estuvo siempre en la cuneta desde el dia 13.



Si no recuerdo mal he leído por ahí que se están pensando si decir que dejó el cuerpo o sólo el teléfono de Esther.

El problema de admitir que estuvo desde el día 13 de enero es que para empezar los mandos que organizaron las batidas quedarían con el culo al aire. A día de hoy todavía hay gente que se cree que las batidas pasaron por la cuneta y que es imposible que el cadáver estuviese todo aquel tiempo allí y que nadie lo viese.

Por otro lado, también supondría un problema para el relato. ¿Cómo encajar por ejemplo las manos de lavandera que se supone que demuestran que el cuerpo tuvo las manos en agua o en un sitio con mucha humedad? ¿Qué pasa con las piedrecillas y los líquenes que no corresponden con la cuneta donde fue encontrada?

Afirmar que estuvo desde el 13 les complica las cosas, aunque claro, decir que el cuerpo estuvo oculto en otro sitio durante varios días tampoco se las facilita porque no pueden demostrarlo ni decir dónde fue.


----------



## Bambalina (19 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Lo que resolveria muchas dudas es que los himbestigadores tradujeran a numeros (metros) lo de "posicionamento compatible".
> 
> Porque ahora mismo mi movil esta compatiblemente posicionado incluso dentro de mi provincia.
> 
> ...



Si trasladó a Esther esa misma madrugada, no entiendo como entrega el coche voluntariamente en enero.


----------



## Bambalina (20 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal he leído por ahí que se están pensando si decir que dejó el cuerpo o sólo el teléfono de Esther.
> 
> El problema de admitir que estuvo desde el día 13 de enero es que para empezar los mandos que organizaron las batidas quedarían con el culo al aire. A día de hoy todavía hay gente que se cree que las batidas pasaron por la cuneta y que es imposible que el cadáver estuviese todo aquel tiempo allí y que nadie lo viese.
> 
> ...



Apuesto a que lo fían todo a días antes de ser localiza. Se intuye porque ahora la primicia se basa en esos 20 min. que pasó en la cuneta.


----------



## Carlos968 (20 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Apuesto a que lo fían todo a días antes de ser localiza. Se intuye porque ahora la primicia se basa en esos 20 min. que pasó en la cuneta.



Pregunto desde el desconocimiento
¿ De donde sale o como saben que O estuvo 20 min en esa cuneta?
Gracias de antemano pero me gustaría saberlo y si es así ¿por que O no esta privado de libertad a espera de juicio?


----------



## Buster (20 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Pregunto desde el desconocimiento
> ¿ De donde sale o como saben que O estuvo 20 min en esa cuneta?
> Gracias de antemano pero me gustaría saberlo y si es así ¿por que O no esta privado de libertad a espera de juicio?



En el artículo que puse lo comentan:

"La undécima conclusión, de la que ya informó el pasado jueves, 15 de diciembre, EL ESPAÑOL de Castilla y León, apunta que a las 21.59.23 horas del 13 de enero, la ubicación del dispositivo asociado IMSI al vehículo Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en la localidad de Traspinedo y con parte del Polígono Industrial TuDuero. Y “también con el punto de interés E donde apareció el cadáver de Esther López”, apunta el informe."

Lo que falta por saber es la precisión de esos posicionamientos, pero supongo que estarán basados en la potencia de la señal a la antena de telefonía por lo cual la precisión es muy baja.


----------



## Carlos968 (20 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> En el artículo que puse lo comentan:
> 
> "La undécima conclusión, de la que ya informó el pasado jueves, 15 de diciembre, EL ESPAÑOL de Castilla y León, apunta que a las 21.59.23 horas del 13 de enero, la ubicación del dispositivo asociado IMSI al vehículo Volkswagen T-ROC de Óscar “es compatible” con su presencia en la localidad de Traspinedo y con parte del Polígono Industrial TuDuero. Y “también con el punto de interés E donde apareció el cadáver de Esther López”, apunta el informe."
> 
> Lo que falta por saber es la precisión de esos posicionamientos, pero supongo que estarán basados en la potencia de la señal a la antena de telefonía por lo cual la precisión es muy baja.



Vamos que puede estar en su casa,en la maña tomando una cerveza o en el taller de traspinedo charlando con los dueños esos 20 minutos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Dic 2022)

Hoy hay muchas cosas: parece, dicen, que O. estuvo viendo la curva por Google Maps el día después de la desaparición y luego se pasó por allí.


----------



## Bambalina (20 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy hay muchas cosas: parece, dicen, que O. estuvo viendo la curva por Google Maps el día después de la desaparición y luego se pasó por allí.



Sí. No puedo acceder a T5 en directo. 

Si sois alguno tan amable de resumir brevemente qué dice Egea? El vídeo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## César Borgia (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Buster (20 Dic 2022)

Por fin tienen un indicio sólido, pero no deja de ser un indicio que tampoco confirma el atropello con el T-Roc.


----------



## Carlos968 (20 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Por fin tienen un indicio sólido, pero no deja de ser un indicio que tampoco confirma el atropello con el T-Roc.



Si ha estado allí, para mi da igual 4 min, 20 min o 30 min. que es lo último que he leido para mi si seria algo muy importante para el desarrollo del caso.


----------



## Buster (20 Dic 2022)

Hoy Egea ha comentado que los investigadores tienen la teoría de que Óscar intentó inculpar a Carolo. Para ello cogió el móvil de Esther y lo llevó cerca de donde vive Carolo, al lado de "La Maña".

La teoría es que a las 6:53 Óscar pone su móvil en modo avión y no se sabe cómo, porque poniendo el móvil de Esther en modo avión no fue, consigue que el móvil de Esther no tenga cobertura. A las 8:55 lo deja cerca de "La Maña" y luego él sigue camino para Valladolid.

Si el coche de Óscar no se movió hasta las 9:10 eso significaría que fue hasta "La Maña" andando, pero eso no tiene mucho sentido si pensamos que Óscar no sabía que la SIM del coche lo podía delatar.

A mí me chirría.


----------



## Bambalina (20 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Si ha estado allí, para mi da igual 4 min, 20 min o 30 min. que es lo último que he leido para mi si seria algo muy importante para el desarrollo del caso.



Sí, le delataría. Esto es así.


----------



## Bambalina (20 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Hoy Egea ha comentado que los investigadores tienen la teoría de que Óscar intentó inculpar a Carolo. Para ello cogió el móvil de Esther y lo llevó cerca de donde vive Carolo, al lado de "La Maña".
> 
> La teoría es que a las 6:53 Óscar pone su móvil en modo avión y no se sabe cómo, porque poniendo el móvil de Esther en modo avión no fue, consigue que el móvil de Esther no tenga cobertura. A las 8:55 lo deja cerca de "La Maña" y luego él sigue camino para Valladolid.
> 
> ...



De Egea, date tiempo, Buster. Suelta la bomba y se las pira dejándote peor que antes.

Parece que se han decantado por la incriminación de Carolo.


----------



## Buster (20 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Parece que se han decantado por la incriminación de Carolo.



A eso le estuve dando vueltas después de escuchar a Egea, pero no me acabó de cuadrar y no dije nada.

¿Qué es lo que pensé? Pues que los investigadores, usando a Egea, están intentando enfrentar a Óscar y a Carolo para que no uno de los dos rompa su silencio y cuente lo que pasó. Pero no comenté nada porque me parece una idea un poco rocambolesca. En estos casos lo que se suele hacer es un careo entre investigados.

¿Tú pensaste algo parecido o por qué crees que se han decantado por la incriminación de Carolo?

A mí, con los datos que sabemos a día de hoy, no me sale un relato factible a no ser que pasara algo en Bodegas y tanto Carolo como Óscar sepan lo que pasó.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Dic 2022)

Un tio que vivia en Transpinedo de toda la vida, busco en Google Maps una curva de la carretera de entrada a su pueblo?


----------



## Celedonio2 (20 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> A eso le estuve dando vueltas después de escuchar a Egea, pero no me acabó de cuadrar y no dije nada.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que pensé? Pues que los investigadores, usando a Egea, están intentando enfrentar a Óscar y a Carolo para que no uno de los dos rompa su silencio y cuente lo que pasó. Pero no comenté nada porque me parece una idea un poco rocambolesca. En estos casos lo que se suele hacer es un careo entre investigados.
> 
> ...



Pues te contesto yo.

*Lo que creo es que EGEA...nos la esta metiendo doblada una vez más.*

Vete al programa...saca captura de la información que pone en pantalla para explicar esa supuesta ubicación del teléfono de Esther en la zona de la MAÑA y veás...lo de siempre...el trocito que pega dell informe...pone *COMPATIBLE* (a esa hora, entre las 9:17:25 y las 11:00:18 de la mañana del día 13 de enero de 2022) con estar en la *ZONA NOROESTE de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo* (ni siquiera pone El Romeral...y hay varias) eso implica que tambien sería posible la ubicación en la finca aquella de "antaño" Carraduero o no recuerdo ahora como se llamaba ...al otro lado de la N-122 que salía en la tan traida y llevada pag 7 del informe anterior y lo que es más importante...en "...*PARTE DEL POLIGONO INDUSTRIAL DE TUDUERO.*.." es decir compatible con estar en la zona donde aparecio Esther... remite a las imagenes de la 10 a la 15, que no he visto aún...pero estoy a la espera de recibir en breve.

ES DECIR...LO MISMO que nos llevan diciendo con anterioridad...la FAMOSA ELIPSE de marras...las "conclusiones" de que ese tfn esta en la Maña... bien se las saca EGEA de la chistera ¿sería raro no??? o bién los propios investigadores porque a raiz de lo que pone ese pequeño trozo del informe que el adjunta (nos toma por imbéciles el periodista) da COMPATIBILIDAD con una amplia zona y no dice que en ese momento ese tfn este en la maña...me imagino que al final lo de los FAMOSOS cuatro minutos en la cuneta sea OTRO TANTO de lo mismo....


----------



## LlaraLlamazares (20 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Me alegra mucho que estés por aquí , a parte de ser respetuos@ con otras opiniones das explicaciones que sólo gente profesional puede darlas para que todos podamos aprender y entender principalmente.



Gracias  Me alegra poder aportar algo.


----------



## LlaraLlamazares (20 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Sería de traca que fueran pruebas fabricadas con el único objetivo de buscar el culpable que no un culpable.



Más que fabricadas... yo creo que escogidas unas y descartadas otras según interesa a su "relato".


----------



## LlaraLlamazares (20 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Que faltas haces para aclarar temas de comunicaciones.Las hienas cuando no tienen presas a las que devorar se comen entre ellas.



Me alegro de encontrarte por aquí, supongo que coincidimos "por allá" 
Qué razón tienes con lo de las hienas


----------



## LlaraLlamazares (20 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Me uno a tus palabras, compañero. Una alegría inmensa!


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Un tio que vivia en Transpinedo de toda la vida, busco en Google Maps una curva de la carretera de entrada a su pueblo?



Es más , un tío tan listo como para limpiar todo resto de ADN sin dejar rastro, limpiar los moviles (física y digitalmente), resetear la centralita del coche para borrar todo rastro, no dejar tampoco rastro con la SIM del coche, cambiar las piezas del coche dañadas, lavarlo sin que se vea la matrícula, ocultar un cadáver varios días, etc etc va y busca en Google la curva de una carretera que está a 10 minutos de su casa (o menos) en la que además se pegó una hostia hace años  

Y casualmente eso no se ha sabido antes, cuando no creo que Google tarde tanto en dar esa información


----------



## Bambalina (21 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> A eso le estuve dando vueltas después de escuchar a Egea, pero no me acabó de cuadrar y no dije nada.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que pensé? Pues que los investigadores, usando a Egea, están intentando enfrentar a Óscar y a Carolo para que no uno de los dos rompa su silencio y cuente lo que pasó. Pero no comenté nada porque me parece una idea un poco rocambolesca. En estos casos lo que se suele hacer es un careo entre investigados.
> 
> ...



No sé aún, Buster. Expectante.


----------



## Buster (21 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> No sé aún, Buster. Expectante.



Pues no esperes mucho. Se supone que faltan dos informes y se acabó la investigación de la teoría oficial.


----------



## Durden (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que opinan todos los Betas que fueron rechazados por ella en favor de un frentemono negromoro?



Uhmmmmmmmm
Desde aqui siento tu aroma a incel.
Buena suerte en la vida. La vas a necesitar


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Los investigadores pueden contar las películas que quieran en la prensa. Una SIM no es un GPS.



¿No es fácil localizar el lugar desde donde un móvil hace una llamada?


----------



## jotace (21 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Un tio que vivia en Transpinedo de toda la vida, busco en Google Maps una curva de la carretera de entrada a su pueblo?



Y luego se paseó hasta allí 30 minutos después de dejar el móvil ¿y eso cómo lo saben? ¿con el satélite?


----------



## Buster (21 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿No es fácil localizar el lugar desde donde un móvil hace una llamada?



Si existen varias antenas que den cobertura en el punto donde se realiza la llamada se puede triangular la señal y la precisión de la ubicación es bastante alta, pero en principio no, porque las antenas de telefonía no fueron diseñadas para localizar móviles.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué la SIM del T-Roc unas veces permite posicionamientos tan precisos como para decir que estuvo en la curva donde apareció el cuerpo de Esther pero luego su posición entre las 3:19 y las 9:10 es tan vaga que sólo permite decir que "son compatibles” con su presencia en la zona de las urbanizaciones de Traspinedo, a ambos lados de la A-11 así como el polígono industrial TuDuero."?



Interesantes preguntas.


----------



## Onesimo39 (21 Dic 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Que pesados, si se pierde un tío, ni una noticia



Tiene razón, pero no deja de ser una desgracia... Cuando estemos como Francia será la nueva normalidad y no la noticia, aproveche mientras esto sea noticia... Significa que tan mal no estamos


----------



## Carlos968 (21 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿No es fácil localizar el lugar desde donde un móvil hace una llamada?



Yo no lo sé pero "me gusta"tu pregunta porque si es positiva deberían de saber por ejemplo desde donde llamó O las llamadas q el no reconoció como suyas.


----------



## Buster (21 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Yo no lo sé pero "me gusta"tu pregunta porque si es positiva deberían de saber por ejemplo desde donde llamó O las llamadas q el no reconoció como suyas.



Eso lo saben perfectamente porque las llamadas las hizo desde su móvil y su móvil tenía el GPS activado:


----------



## Carlos968 (21 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Eso lo saben perfectamente porque las llamadas las hizo desde su móvil y su móvil tenía el GPS activado:



Pues el margen q veo yo de atropello por parte de O con su coche estando solos es desde las 3:19 a las 3:22.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Dic 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Eso lo saben perfectamente porque las llamadas las hizo desde su móvil y su móvil tenía el GPS activado:



Coño, si están registrados hasta los pasos y la posición de la pantalla.


----------



## Buster (21 Dic 2022)

Carlos968 dijo:


> Pues el margen q veo yo de atropello por parte de O con su coche estando solos es desde las 3:19 a las 3:22.



Si la teoría oficial deja fuera a Carolo entonces efectivamente el atropello tendría que haber sucedido entre que Carolo se baja en "La Maña" y que Óscar llega a las 3:22 a su domicilio. Y a eso hay que sumarle que los routers que dan cobertura en la calle Uno y Dos no detectan el móvil de Esther y lo más cerca que se puede situar a Esther de la casa de Óscar es a las 3:26 porque es ubicada en la calle Tres y en los minutos siguientes parece que se aleja caminando.

¿Cuadra el relato? No, en absoluto. Por eso la investigación está donde está casi un año después de haber empezado.


----------



## hefesto (22 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Coño, si están registrados hasta los pasos y la posición de la pantalla.



Por eso es tan interesante este caso,hay mucha documentacion y nadie es capaz de armar un relato de lo que pudo pasar,


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Dic 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Por eso es tan interesante este caso,hay mucha documentacion y nadie es capaz de armar un relato de lo que pudo pasar,



Mi teoria es que entre la GC y/o cierto abogado lo estan intentando armar filtrando informacion sesgada a ciertos "periodistas" de himbestigacion, por si con un poco de suerte y debido a la presion politica y social, se llega a un juicio con jurado popular.


----------



## Celedonio2 (22 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Pues te contesto yo.
> 
> *Lo que creo es que EGEA...nos la esta metiendo doblada una vez más.*
> 
> ...




Lo que COMENTABA EL OTRO DIA.
Adjunto captura para que no tengais que ir a buscarlo, lo dicho el periodista debe pensar que la audiencia no sabe leer o es gilipollas directamente, por eso se empeña en darnos información parcial y MANIPULADA una y otra vez.

Estoy a la espera del permiso para compartir la página entera de este informe y las famosas "imágenes" de obtenerlo, lo subiré en este foro.


----------



## Bambalina (22 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Mi teoria es que entre la GC y/o cierto abogado lo estan intentando armar filtrando informacion sesgada a ciertos "periodistas" de himbestigacion, por si con un poco de suerte y debido a la presion politica y social, se llega a un juicio con jurado popular.



Con un jurado popular y un abogado torticero, como en el caso del crimen de Amonte aunque no exactamente igual, está perdido.


----------



## Bambalina (22 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Lo que COMENTABA EL OTRO DIA.
> Adjunto captura para que no tengais que ir a buscarlo, lo dicho el periodista debe pensar que la audiencia no sabe leer o es gilipollas directamente, por eso se empeña en darnos información parcial y MANIPULADA una y otra vez.
> 
> Estoy a la espera del permiso para compartir la página entera de este informe y las famosas "imágenes" de obtenerlo, lo subiré en este foro.
> ...



En camino van.


----------



## Buster (22 Dic 2022)

Bambalina dijo:


> Con un jurado popular y un abogado torticero, como en el caso del crimen de Amonte aunque no exactamente igual, está perdido.



A Miguel López le quisieron endosar el crimen de la viuda de la CAM y el juicio está pendiente de repetirse por el lío que se montó al querer condenarlo sin pruebas.

Por cierto, que ya hay fecha para el nuevo juicio: mayo de 2023.


----------



## Celedonio2 (23 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Lo que COMENTABA EL OTRO DIA.
> Adjunto captura para que no tengais que ir a buscarlo, lo dicho el periodista debe pensar que la audiencia no sabe leer o es gilipollas directamente, por eso se empeña en darnos información parcial y MANIPULADA una y otra vez.
> 
> Estoy a la espera del permiso para compartir la página entera de este informe y las famosas "imágenes" de obtenerlo, lo subiré en este foro.
> ...



Vale...lo prometido es DEUDA.
Adjunto alguna de las imagenes...2 en concreto de 6 de ese tramo horario concreto...la primera y la última...en otro post más adelante comentaré el "famoso" movimiento a las 8:55 y las imagenes de apoyo en que se basan y algunas curiosidades...

En definitiva...estamos en el mismo punto que el informe anterior...es un EJERCICIO "peculiar" de elaboración de un informe de tal manera que no se entienda salvo su "explicación" por quien lo hizo.

Tiene varias carencias, no se si por descuido, prisas (después de tantos meses...no creo) o mala intención en su redacción...eso espero que no.

Se echa de menos la REPRESENTACION GRAFICA en todo su recorrido dentro de la "elipse" (al final se trata de la FAMOSA ELIPSE del informe anterior) de la N.122 en todo el tramo afectado por la cobertura de esas antenas a ese terminal concreto.

Se podía haber REPRESENTADO como una simple linea en un color "llamativo" que destacase sobre el resto...cual seria su función...MUY OBVIA pero fundamental...permitiría a Jueza, Fiscal y quien en un futuro pudiera ver el informe (¿un posible jurado, de llegar el caso a juicio?) apreciar el predominio mayor o menor de una zona u otra con respecto a la carretera que no deja de ser EL EJE VERTEBRADOR de todo este supuesto movimiento de ese tfn...nos diria si hay más posibilidad de posicinamiento a un lado u otro de la carretera (podía estar ...desde el poligono y zona donde apareció el cuerpo...hasta en casa de Ramón...pasando por La Maña e incluso la zona de la vv de Oscar...osea ...NO SALIMOS DE LA PATADA...pero con la referencia de la carretera...cada cual que saque sus conclusiones...)

Falta una tabla anexa que nos explique las DISTANCIAS..en todo momento al punto donde apareció el cuerpo de Esther...que es el principal punto de interés en todo ese asunto, si partimos de la hipotesis de un atropello en la noche/mañana del día 13 y un deposito temprano en la cuneta, que parece que es ahora la opción manejada por los investigadores (¿que sentido tendría si no ese posicionamiento en la cuneta ese mismo día 13 del vehiculo de Oscar, que parecen haber detectado los investigadores, ahora ya durante 4 minutos...anteriormente nos hablaban de más de una hora...?)

Nos falta un montaje comparativo ...de los posicionamientos del vehiculo de Oscar (a través de su tarjeta SIM ) desde que empieza su movimiento a las 9:10 de la mañana...en unión con el posicionamiento de su telefono movil etc, con respecto al terminal telefónico de Esther...así se observaría la DISCREPANCIA de movimientos entre el vehiculo y terminal telefonico de Oscar y el terminal de Esther.

Nos falta un estudio comparativo con los posicionamientos en esos mismops momentos de los terminales de los otros dos investigados (recordemos que son tres los investigados) y si los mismos se movian y en que trayectorias...para ver si son compatibles con los movimientos que parecen apreciarse en el tfn de Esther o son completamente divergentes...etc...

Es decir...el informe cojea y mucho...

Vamos a ver si conseguimos el archivo con los datos "en crudo" cualquiera de nosotros...pues ya hace unos días que uno de los foreros se ofreció para su analisis, me imagino que será algún tipo de licenciado en teleco...tenemos una forera ingeniera informática que llegado el caso también podría echar una mano con el tema.

De este informe desde luego...poca o ninguna novedad sobre informaciones anteriores podemos sacar. (sobre el tema de Valladolid, Sardón y otro posicionamientos DISCREPANTES, en el mismo Traspinedo,








con respecto al informe..si eso...ya otro día hablamos...)


----------



## DCLXVI (23 Dic 2022)

Lo cierto es que el pobre Óscar se puede comer un marrón de mucho cuidado.

No merece la pena acompañar a una mujer a casa a altas horas de la noche, haga el tiempo que haga. Es una lección a extraer de este sucio asunto.


----------



## Gusman (23 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el pobre Óscar se puede comer un marrón de mucho cuidado.
> 
> No merece la pena acompañar a una mujer a casa a altas horas de la noche, haga el tiempo que haga. Es una lección a extraer de este sucio asunto.



Mujeres occidentales de hoy en dia, madrugada, alcohol y drogas, y conduccion son malas combinaciones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el pobre Óscar se puede comer un marrón de mucho cuidado.
> 
> No merece la pena acompañar a una mujer a casa a altas horas de la noche, haga el tiempo que haga. Es una lección a extraer de este sucio asunto.



No tienen nada contra él.

_*"Indicios", "es compatible con"*_...pero pruebas cero punto cero, por eso no lo han detenido.

Tomo nota de cómo tu móvil y tu coche "modelno" registra todo lo que haces.

Es gracioso que parte del "indicio de culpabilidad" de Óscar sea que pone el móvil en modo avión. ¡Si tu móvil te deja de espiar es que algo estás ocultando!

Cada día busco la nueva gilipollez del día: "_*Los VW T-Roc se lavan, Óscar acorralado", "Nueva prueba contra Óscar, puso el móvil en modo avión", "Óscar dejó su teléfono en casa para no ser rastreado*_", y así día, tras día tras día.

Diríase que están intentando que "se venga abajo" y "confiese" a base de darle ya por culpable probado...en massmierda.

Por cierto: Óscar...sabemos su nombre porque no es Mohammed. Si se llamase Mohammed los massmierda NO estarían hablando de este caso.

Todos los nombres de "sospechosos" o condenados que sabemos son de españoles.


----------



## DCLXVI (23 Dic 2022)

En febrero, parecía que el globo se había deshinchado:

Los resultados preliminares de la autopsia confirman por qué ya casi nadie habla del caso de Esther López - El Diestro

Pero en septiembre, leíamos esto:

El coche de Óscar S. llegó a la Guardia Civil sin la abolladura que se muestra en el informe

Es algo gravísimo, manipulación de pruebas por parte de las autoridades para incriminar a una persona.

Esperemos acontecimientos, pero me temo lo peor.

*"La defensa de Óscar S. M. había solicitado a la magistrada instructora el cotejo de estas imágenes al sostener que cuando el coche de su patrocinado fue requisado por los investigadores del caso para una segunda inspección en profundidad no presentaba ningún impacto en la zona derecha superior del paragolpes. Además reclamó que, en el caso de comprobarse que la abolladura se produjo después de que el coche fuera puesto bajo la custodia de la Benemérita (es una prueba fundamental del caso), se solicitara por parte de la jueza explicaciones a la Guardia Civil.*


----------



## DCLXVI (23 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es gracioso que parte del "indicio de culpabilidad" de Óscar sea que pone el móvil en modo avión. ¡Si tu móvil te deja de espiar es que algo estás ocultando!



¡Vaya! Algo que un servidor hace con mucha frecuencia para que no lo molesten.
¿De verdad que ello implica también que en ese momento te dejan de espiar? No estoy muy seguro.
En todo caso, es algo que en un mundo normal jamás podría ni ser esgrimido como prueba.


----------



## Gusman (23 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¡Vaya! Algo que un servidor hace con mucha frecuencia para que no lo molesten.
> ¿De verdad que ello implica también que en ese momento te dejan de espiar? No estoy muy seguro.
> En todo caso, es algo que en un mundo normal jamás podría ni ser esgrimido como prueba.



Ya no existe la presuncion de inocencia sino presuncion de culpabilidad.
Es uno de los cambios que la ley de violencia de genero introdujo.
Lo siguiente que pretenden es cambiar la constitucion para darle legalidad a la dictadura represiva. Asi cualquiera que ellos deseen sera culpable salvo que demuestre lo contrario y ya se encargaran de poner toda la maquinaria estata para que no sea asi.
Felices fiestas a todos !!!
En especial a ti, Esther, alla donde estes.


----------



## Bambalina (23 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Vale...lo prometido es DEUDA.
> Adjunto alguna de las imagenes...2 en concreto de 6 de ese tramo horario concreto...la primera y la última...en otro post más adelante comentaré el "famoso" movimiento a las 8:55 y las imagenes de apoyo en que se basan y algunas curiosidades...
> 
> En definitiva...estamos en el mismo punto que el informe anterior...es un EJERCICIO "peculiar" de elaboración de un informe de tal manera que no se entienda salvo su "explicación" por quien lo hizo.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias!! Crack!


----------



## hefesto (24 Dic 2022)

Celedonio2 dijo:


> Vale...lo prometido es DEUDA.
> Adjunto alguna de las imagenes...2 en concreto de 6 de ese tramo horario concreto...la primera y la última...en otro post más adelante comentaré el "famoso" movimiento a las 8:55 y las imagenes de apoyo en que se basan y algunas curiosidades...
> 
> En definitiva...estamos en el mismo punto que el informe anterior...es un EJERCICIO "peculiar" de elaboración de un informe de tal manera que no se entienda salvo su "explicación" por quien lo hizo.
> ...



Gracias,si tienes acceso al informe completo por que no nos adelantas algo,aunque no pongas los informes,se sabe algo de las llamadas de E?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que opinan todos los Betas que fueron rechazados por ella en favor de un frentemono negromoro?



Los fachas del foro ya s'han escapau, ¡riau riau!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Dic 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Presuntamente, tendra el coño mas dilatado que una de las de alkaserser.



Presuntamente, tendrás el ojete como un bebedero de patos.


----------



## Buster (30 Dic 2022)

Faltan menos de 10 días para que se cumplan 3 meses desde que se ordenó analizar el ADN. Cuando los investigadores quieren, no hay informe que se filtre.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Dic 2022)

Y lo de la recreacion en 3D del lavadero para comprobar los 5mm de holgura del faro delantero del coche?

Y lo del misterioso golpe que no aparecia en las camaras de telecinco cuando se lo llevaba la benemerita?

Tambien se habran perdido los resultados?


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y lo de la recreacion en 3D del lavadero para comprobar los 5mm de holgura del faro delantero del coche?
> 
> Y lo del misterioso golpe que no aparecia en las camaras de telecinco cuando se lo llevaba la benemerita?
> 
> Tambien se habran perdido los resultados?



... Perdidos como lágrimas en la lluvia


----------



## Buster (31 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y lo de la recreacion en 3D del lavadero para comprobar los 5mm de holgura del faro delantero del coche?
> 
> Y lo del misterioso golpe que no aparecia en las camaras de telecinco cuando se lo llevaba la benemerita?
> 
> Tambien se habran perdido los resultados?



Ese informe tienen que afinarlo bien. Los investigadores dependen por completo de él.


----------



## hefesto (1 Ene 2023)

Que pasa con el informe de telefonia de 143 pag todos dicen que los tienen pero solo se han filtrado 2 pag


----------



## Buster (1 Ene 2023)

Hace tiempo se hablaba de 700 páginas de posicionamientos. 700 páginas que al final se quedaron en un informe de 146 páginas.

146 páginas que no han cambiado nada porque siguen sin poder demostrar que Óscar y su coche saliesen de su propiedad en la calle Uno entre las 3:22 y las 9:10, siguen sin poder demostrar que Esther estuvo en casa de Óscar aquella noche, etc, etc, etc.

La realidad es que los investigadores no conocen los movimientos que Esther hizo aquella madrugada. Su móvil no aporta información fiable más allá de que a las 3:26 estaba en la calle Tres o cerca de ella.


----------



## Buster (5 Ene 2023)

A ver si esta noche los Reyes Magos traen como regalo el informe del análisis del ADN. La pregunta es... ¿para quién será el regalo: para los investigadores o para la defensa de Óscar?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Lunes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Buster dijo:


> A ver si esta noche los Reyes Magos traen como regalo el informe del análisis del ADN. La pregunta es... ¿para quién será el regalo: para los investigadores o para la defensa de Óscar?



A los himbestigadores de la GC lo que les interesa es que la jueza de carpetazo.

En caso de llegar a juicio y que las defensas pregunten porque el "borrado" de la centralita coincide con los dias que manipularon la bateria de T-roc para instalar la baliza o que si el famoso "modo avion" de los moviles tambien puede deberse a fallos de cobertura o que porque que el "golpe" de la carroceria no estaba cuando se llevaron el coche para examinarlo, muchas caras van a volverse violetas.


----------



## Buster (Martes a la(s) 3:24 AM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> A los himbestigadores de la GC lo que les interesa es que la jueza de carpetazo.
> 
> En caso de llegar a juicio y que las defensas pregunten porque el "borrado" de la centralita coincide con los dias que manipularon la bateria de T-roc para instalar la baliza o que si el famoso "modo avion" de los moviles tambien puede deberse a fallos de cobertura o que porque que el "golpe" de la carroceria no estaba cuando se llevaron el coche para examinarlo, muchas caras van a volverse violetas.



Y te faltó mencionar la cara que pondría el mando encargado de organizar las batidas. Aunque no me extrañaría que mintieran, como mintieron en el juicio del caso Asunta con respecto a si habían inspeccionado el interior del coche de Alfredo Balsa.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Miércoles a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Respecto al "borrado" de datos de la centralita, que los medios nos vendieron como un intento del himbestigado por hacer desaparecer todo registro de "accidentes" de su coche, segun palabras textuales del perito:


_«Se realiza un borrado intencionado de los diferentes eventos y averías *relacionados con la manipulación electrónica*, impidiendo saber y recopilar información en las fechas del hecho investigado»

El perito del caso Esther señala dos borrados del equipo de navegación del coche de Óscar_

"Manipulacion electronica" por parte de la GC a la hora de conectar la baliza de seguimiento en el T-Roc? 

Recordemos que los dos "intentos de borrado" coinciden con las fechas en que la Benemerita manipulo secretamente el vehiculo mientras estaba aparcado.


----------



## Buster (Miércoles a la(s) 4:21 PM)

Escribí a varios periodistas para que investigaran si es coincidencia o no que los supuestos borrados de la centralita coincidan con los días en que empezaba y terminaba la autorización judicial para el balizamiento del coche de Óscar.

Silencio. No he obtenido respuesta.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Miércoles a la(s) 7:53 PM)

Buster dijo:


> Escribí a varios periodistas para que investigaran si es coincidencia o no que los supuestos borrados de la centralita coincidan con los días en que empezaba y terminaba la autorización judicial para el balizamiento del coche de Óscar.
> 
> Silencio. No he obtenido respuesta.



Es un asunto peliagudo.

Porque si al final resulta que el tal O. es culpable (recuerdo que todas mis opiniones sobre este caso estan basadas en la informacion que me llega por la prensa e internet) a mi solo me queda envainarmela y a otra cosa mariposa, mientras que si un periodista cuestiona el relato imperante se juega el trabajo.

Aunque evidentemente al reves no ocurre. Un periodista puede acusar a O. de asesino (o a cualquier otro hombre), que si resulta inocente haran como si nunca hubiese ocurrido.


----------



## Buster (Miércoles a la(s) 9:19 PM)

Yo creo que es más un asunto de que hoy en día quedan pocos periodistas de verdad en las redacciones de los medios de comunicación. Fíjate por ejemplo en la cara de pipiolo que tiene el periodista que escribió un artículo sobre el caso que fue publicado hoy:















Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.


Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.




www.tribunavalladolid.com





¿Te crees que este chaval va a investigar una mierda?

Daniel Montero Bejerano es un periodista que escribe en "NIUS diario". Escribió un artículo con datos incorrectos sobre el caso. Localicé su email y le escribí diciéndole dónde se había equivocado. Le comenté además el tema de las coincidencias. Me agradeció las correcciones y sobre el otro tema pasó como un avión. Le he vuelto a escribir un par de veces más preguntándole si iba a investigar algo y ya no me ha respondido más. Supongo que es más cómodo escribir al dictado de alguien que dedicar tiempo a investigar una noticia.


----------



## Buster (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Aunque yo no descartaría que los medios estén cerrando filas con los investigadores y que sabiendo que la baliza provocó los supuestos borrados no lo publiquen para no perjudicar la investigación de cara a la opinión pública. Sería un mazazo que tras meses de machacar a la peña con los supuestos borrados tuvieran que salir y decir que los borrados los provocó la propia Guardia Civil accidentalmente.

Si REGALADO (no sé si es un apellido o un apodo) de el diario "El Mundo" ya ha estado machacando a los investigadores sin piedad, si se supiera que los borrados son cosa de la Guardia Civil, sería una carnicería.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Miércoles a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Es que hasta el "intento de duplicado de llave" que detecto el perito, podria ser perfectamente la GC intentando acceder al vehiculo para colocar la baliza.


----------



## Traska (Jueves a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Buster dijo:


> Aunque yo no descartaría que los medios estén cerrando filas con los investigadores y que sabiendo que la baliza provocó los supuestos borrados no lo publiquen para no perjudicar la investigación de cara a la opinión pública. Sería un mazazo que tras meses de machacar a la peña con los supuestos borrados tuvieran que salir y decir que los borrados los provocó la propia Guardia Civil accidentalmente.
> 
> Si REGALADO (no sé si es un apellido o un apodo) de el diario "El Mundo" ya ha estado machacando a los investigadores sin piedad, si se supiera que los borrados son cosa de la Guardia Civil, sería una carnicería.



¿ me puedes informar que han dicho de ese tal regalado?... no e leído nada de esa noticia..... Gracias. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster (Jueves a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Traska dijo:


> ¿ me puedes informar que han dicho de ese tal regalado?... no e leído nada de esa noticia..... Gracias.



Han dicho que a caballo regalado, no le mires el dentado.


----------



## Traska (Jueves a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Buster dijo:


> Han dicho que a caballo regalado, no le mires el dentado.



gracias por la información 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Viernes a la(s) 7:05 PM)

Esta declaracion no la sacaran en Telecinco. Las de la hermana de la finada acusandolo de asesino y pidiendoles explicaciones a jueza y fiscal, si.

El principal sospechoso en el caso Esther López denuncia el "juicio paralelo" al que se está viendo sometido


----------



## seven up (Viernes a la(s) 8:18 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Esta declaracion no la sacaran en Telecinco. Las de la hermana de la finada acusandolo de asesino y pidiendoles explicaciones a jueza y fiscal, si.
> 
> El principal sospechoso en el caso Esther López denuncia el "juicio paralelo" al que se está viendo sometido



Es que lo de teleahínco y la AR con el comunicado fue tela marinera, me retrajo a los mejores tiempos de Dolores Vázquez. Tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, incoherencias a tutiplén y acusaciones sin pruebas pero acusando a quien todos sabemos pero sin decir el nombre fue el comunicado de la familia. Luego nos quejaremos de que la gente es una exaltada y se toma la justicia por su mano, como ha pasado con los carteles en el trabajo y en el coche.
Lo he dicho un millón de veces, lo siento un montón por la finada y sobre todo por la familia por esta tragedia, yo no estaba allí y no se lo que pasó esa noche pero al día de hoy, solo he leído cagada tras cagada de los políticos, de los medios y de las fuerzas de seguridad del estado con este caso. Por otra parte, no conozco a ninguno de los implicados, no tengo ni idea de su culpabilidad ni de su inocencia pero los indicios (por que pruebas no hay ninguna) son muy muy vagos, insuficientes para acusar a nadie. Lo que si he conocido es a personas parecidas a ellos, personas que a estas alturas de mi vida no me tomaría ni un café con ellos, el tipo de amigos que de adolescentes y jóvenes tienen su gracia pero que con el tiempo, la madurez y la responsabilidad se quedan atrás, en el pasado. Ahora te los encuentras por la calle y como mucho te paras para cruzar un par de frases sin mayor trascendencia, no dan ni para WhatsApp felicitando la navidad.
Lo que si tengo claro que es muy triste que los padres de Esther tardaran cuatro días en interponer la denuncia por su desaparición, viviendo con ellos y sin responderles al teléfono. También me parece fatal lo de Oscar por dejarla tirada en medio de la carretera en las condiciones en las que estaba y con la helada que estaba cayendo, eso no se hace nunca con nadie. Y menos con una amiga. Y todavía menos con una amiga a la que recogiste en su casa. Lo normal, por muy gilipollas que se pusiera la amiga, era devolverla a su casa o mandarla en un taxi.


----------



## Abrojo (Viernes a la(s) 8:20 PM)

Esto me recuerda mucho al pressing al que tuvieron sometido al yerno de la viuda de la CAM. Por mucho que insistieron, absuelto

Acabará igual: Absuelto el yerno de la viuda de la CAM porque nadie le vio y faltan pruebas


----------



## seven up (Viernes a la(s) 8:34 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esto me recuerda mucho al pressing al que tuvieron sometido al yerno de la viuda de la CAM. Por mucho que insistieron, absuelto
> 
> Acabará igual: Absuelto el yerno de la viuda de la CAM porque nadie le vio y faltan pruebas



Si no aparece algo más gordo, no habrá inculpados y por lo tanto ni siquiera llegará a juicio. La pataleta de la familia es para presionar y que el caso no quede en el olvido. Tiene más parecido con el caso Barrero en Degaña (Asturias).


----------



## Abrojo (Viernes a la(s) 8:51 PM)

solo falta que se suba PAM al carro de acusaciones infundadas


----------



## Buster (Viernes a la(s) 8:52 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esto me recuerda mucho al pressing al que tuvieron sometido al yerno de la viuda de la CAM. Por mucho que insistieron, absuelto
> 
> Acabará igual: Absuelto el yerno de la viuda de la CAM porque nadie le vio y faltan pruebas



Primero el jurado quiso condenarlo pero la jueza estimó que no habían razonado las respuestas del objeto del veredicto y se lo devolvió. Fueron incapaces de razonar un veredicto de culpabilidad y lo declararon inocente. El problema es que la jueza no entregó a las partes el veredicto devuelto y el juicio tendrá que repetirse. Ya hay fecha. Será en mayo.

De todas formas va a volver a suceder lo mismo porque es imposible razonar un veredicto de culpabilidad en ese caso. Lo dije desde el principio.

El hilo del caso:






Los 23 indicios en el crimen de la viuda de la CAM


Los 23 indicios contra el yerno son: 1 Las tensiones familiares eran insoportables. El acusado tenía motivos para matar. 2 El yerno mintió cuando negó a la policía que la familia de su mujer estaba dividida. 3 Sólo tres personas y el yerno sabían que esa tarde María del Carmen iría al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PROCALVO (Viernes a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Este caso lo acabarán dejando a un lado para que la gente se olvide de él

Me da que ha habido todo tipo de errores y negligencias por parte de los encargados de la investigación


----------



## Buster (Hoy a la(s) 2:39 AM)

Y siguen saliendo noticias que parecen haber sido redactadas por monos.









Una búsqueda en Google y el GPS del coche: la tecnología delata al sospechoso de Traspinedo


Un año después de la muerte de Esther López, todas las sospechas apuntan a la misma persona, que sigue en libertad a pesar del rosario de indicios que hay en su contra




www.larazon.es





Laura L. Álvarez

"Una búsqueda en Google y el GPS del coche: la tecnología delata al sospechoso de Traspinedo"

El coche no tiene GPS.









Caso Esther López: la autoridad judicial aún espera unos informes que el instituto armado tiene que entregar


Caso Esther López: Un año después de su muerte la Justicia aún espera unos informes para resolver el crimen




elcierredigital.com





Laura Gago

"Se cumple un año de la desaparición de Esther Lopez en Traspinedo. Meses más tarde fue hallado su cuerpo."

Desaparece el 13 de enero y meses más tarde, el 5 de febrero, aparece su cuerpo. ¡Claro que sí, campeona!

Por cierto, artículo de copia y pega:









Se cumple un año sin Esther López


Se cumple un año de la desaparición de Esther López en Traspinedo, Valladolid. El caso sigue abierto, con su amigo Óscar como principal sospechoso.



www.rtve.es





"El cuerpo de la mujer fue hallado en Traspinedo, Valladolid, tras varios meses de búsquedas"

El periodismo ha muerto. ¡Viva el periodismo!


----------

